# Schiit Magni Headphone Amplifier



## Barry S

Just released by Schiit--the $99 Magni Headphone Amplifier.  1.2W into 32 ohms.  Wow.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Full info about Magni and Modi:
   
  http://schiit.com/news/121112-schiit-intros-99-magni-amp-and-99-modi-dac/


----------



## 13713

Wow this was released just as I was about to purchase an Asgard/Bifrost combo for work. This is actually something I am looking forward to now, can't wait for the reviews to start coming in.


----------



## Barry S

I have a Magni+Modi stack on order for my office.  It's been hard having a nice setup at home and nothing really decent at work.  I got a Mjolnir+Gungnir on the basis of my experience with the Lyr, and that worked out pretty well.  I'm convinced these guys wouldn't release anything that wasn't a very good value.


----------



## NZheadcase

Oh wow! Love the look! This combo will make the sub $200 market interesting indeed. Looks like Schiit's going to compete nicely with FiiO. Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## mikeaj

Wow, I'm quite surprised to see them release something at this price point (particularly because of production in US) and also pleased to see a lot of the most basic specs listed and advertised. 

Some part of me wants to see Magni benchmarked in addition to all the impressions I'm sure are soon to follow. But if you trust what they list at face value, I think you can make the following comparison using a certain not-so-fan-of-Schiit's test data for a certain other desktop amp of similar price:

 Lower noise than FiiO E9 (E90K), by a few or several dB seemingly — could be useful for IEMs definitely
 Very low output impedance, unlike 10 ohms / 43 ohms of E9 which are probably overblown in general but definitely problematic for some headphones and IEMs
 A little bit higher output power all around than E9
 Distortion... depends on tested loads, how it scales at higher volumes, but at normal listening volumes I'd guess it's not an issue
 Frequency response (and phase response) etc. — close enough, who cares
 Crosstalk... depends on tested loads, but probably good enough, who cares

It also tickles me that they're using an op amp for the Modi output, considering how much they talk up discrete designs and like making those. 

On another ironic note, Magni and Modi costs also undercut retail costs for certain not-so-fan-of-Schiit's amp** and DAC designs.

** though that's a transportable amp with different functionality and gain switch, significantly lower noise for those elite few listening to the most sensitive BA IEMs in anechoic chambers (I jest), etc... people are using it as a desktop amp. Also can be DIY for well under $100. Then again, the MO was always supposed to be about high-performance audio electronics at as low a cost as possible, so if somebody else can do it for cheaper, kudos to whoever that pulls it off. I certainly don't care who.


----------



## theque

Wow, I was just about to order a Bifrost + Asgard for the office. Going to watch the reviews on this. Want something that can permanently sit on the desk so I do not have to keep pulling out the Leckerton.


----------



## paradoxper

$200 for the stack this pretty much stomps the O2/ODAC and the FiiO in aesthetics. Cute and dainty Schiit, what more could one ask for Xmas.


----------



## Barry S

I'd been considering the Leckerton and the O2/ODAC for my office, but the Magni+Modi stack has great specs, looks nicer, and comes in at less dinero.  The Modi is based off of the Bifrost/Gungnir USB board--so that's good enough DNA for me.  Seriously, this stack costs less than those fancy cables.


----------



## preproman

The amp and DAC are:


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





preproman said:


> The amp and DAC are:


 
   
  Haha!  I am sooo tempted.  I have an Objective2/ODAC combo, as well as a Nuforce HDP, and am pre-ordered for a CEntrance Hifi-M8.  My obsession with high value, small foot print audio gear is killing me.


----------



## preproman

Do it,  Sell what you don't like...   Although that Nuforce with the Sigma 11 sounds like a killer..


----------



## Crispy808

This really puts the O2/ODAC on the backburner.  Cheaper than the fully built and leagues ahead in aesthetics.  Brilliant move releasing this during the holidays.


----------



## SurfWax

Can't wait to read some reviews, this amp, design, and price are just rad!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> $200 for the stack this pretty much stomps the O2/ODAC and the FiiO in aesthetics. Cute and dainty Schiit, what more could one ask for Xmas.


 
  What more? That I didn't order the O2 and ODAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, I hope the Schiit isn't better. As it will make me happier


----------



## theque

*And IEMs too?*
Yes. We’ve tested extensively with IEMs, and Magni’s noise floor is low enough for many of them, except for the very sensitive products.
   
  From there website...
   
  I wonder if that means the UM Miracles are to sensitive? They are 16Ohm...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





crispy808 said:


> This really puts the O2/ODAC on the backburner.  Cheaper than the fully built and leagues ahead in aesthetics.  Brilliant move releasing this during the holidays.


 
   
  I wouldn't immediately dismiss the O2/ODAC combo quite yet.  It is a stack that gives you incredibly clear and competent sound for a really good price.  I still like my HDP over the O2/ODAC stack, especially now with the Sigma 11, but the HDP/S11 is twice the price.  This stack certainly has looks and raw power, but I really want to see what else they can bring to the table.


----------



## Magick Man

Too cute, had to order a set.

Yeah, this could crush the O2 as the entry level recommendation. Very appealing.


----------



## fizzix

Just ordered the Magni and Modi. Looking forward to my first stationary amp and dac.


----------



## cssarrow

fizzix said:


> Just ordered the Magni and Modi. Looking forward to my first stationary amp and dac.




Congrats  Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Its just in time for Christmas with my O2/ODAC


----------



## compoopers

Was considering O2/ODAC but now I'm reconsidering. These look amazing aesthetically. Hoping for good reviews in terms of the technical bits.


----------



## Leveler

will it be enough/better for Beyer 600ohms? my dac is an Audioengine D1


----------



## Leveler

if so, I found my amp, cause I'm on a budget and this is much cheaper than the O2, plus looks stunning


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> Distortion... depends on tested loads, how it scales at higher volumes, but at normal listening volumes I'd guess it's not an issue


 
  According to Jason, that's the distortion of the amp with the wallwart, so with a linear power supply, that could be quite an improvement


----------



## Leveler

hey guys! I asked them how it paired with the 600 ohm Beyers (I'm getting the DT880) and within minutes Jason Stoddard responded:
   
   

   
  That there really hyped me, i think I'll pull the trigger by this week when I have the cash


----------



## Aaron1006

Looks very nice, was also considering an O2 within the next month, going to wait for some reviews to pop up on this now though :]


----------



## SurfWax

Magni vs Asgard reviews, cannot wait!


----------



## Hebra

good movement from schiit, but selling for US only and 115v


----------



## vernz

I'm so impressed! They are so small and affordable! 
  can't wait to see the great reviews


----------



## Prakhar

Subbed. Looks great and is affordable.


----------



## Crispy808

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I wouldn't immediately dismiss the O2/ODAC combo quite yet.  It is a stack that gives you incredibly clear and competent sound for a really good price.  I still like my HDP over the O2/ODAC stack, especially now with the Sigma 11, but the HDP/S11 is twice the price.  This stack certainly has looks and raw power, but I really want to see what else they can bring to the table.


 

 You're right. Until reviews come in, it's hard to make any generalizations about how good the Magni is.  But judging on how popular Schiit is, I'd say this will really do well.  I still like the O2 because it offers the option of being battery powered.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Been saving up for the O2+ODAC but this would be a better save. mmph the O2+ODAC is still transportable compared to it but with almost $100 dollar difference. What to do?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> Been saving up for the O2+ODAC but this would be a better save. mmph the O2+ODAC is still transportable compared to it but with almost $100 dollar difference. What to do?


 
  Just wait for someone to demo the Schiit mini stack and then sell it. You'll easily pick it up for $50,
  if ya suck up to the seller a bit.


----------



## cssarrow

paradoxper said:


> Just wait for someone to demo the Schiit mini stack and then sell it. You'll easily pick it up for $50,
> if ya suck up to the seller a bit.




I doubt it would be $50. More around $70-75 Shipped.


----------



## wolfetan44

Why! Why couldn't he have announced this before thanksgiving):


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I doubt it would be $50. More around $70-75 Shipped.


 
  Hence the suckin' up! Sheesh. Do I gotta show ya how it's done...


----------



## Prakhar

This has RCA inputs right?


----------



## cssarrow

prakhar said:


> This has RCA inputs right?




Yes Sir it does.



paradoxper said:


> Hence the suckin' up! Sheesh. Do I gotta show ya how it's done...




Yeah! Then i'll offer a dollar over you and snatch it!


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Why! Why couldn't he have announced this before thanksgiving):


 
  agreed


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Yeah! Then i'll offer a dollar over you and snatch it!


 
  I won't be having any of that, Timothy!


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

if the reviews on this stack are good, I might pull the trigger on it instead of waiting (patiently) for the ODA to come out


----------



## Hooster

The modi is; "*USB Powered, No Drivers* Modi plugs into virtually any computer—Windows or Mac—and requires no drivers to deliver great sound, up to 24/96 sampling rates. It features asynchronous transfer with individual crystal oscillators for the 44.1 and 48k sampling rates, and uses the USB Audio 1.0 standard over USB 2.0, and is powered by the USB port."
   
  Sub optimal in my opinion. PC power is flaky and dirty and better results are usually obtained by a dac that has it's own power supply. If you use this I would at least use an external powered USB hub instead of plugging it straight into a computer. That makes a night and day difference for my HRT MSII.


----------



## leesure

I'm the guy who got to take the photos of the Magni and got to spend some extended listening time with serial#0001. I can tell you that the Magni is an impressive sounding amp for $399...except that its only $99! It was a crazy good match for my Grados, sounded fantastic with my LCD2's and even drove HE-4's to credible levels, tho that last pairing wasn't one I'd say was the best. The size is fantastic as is the build quality...no surprise there.

I would describe the sound as fast, clean and very dynamic. Bass is tight rather than bloated. You won't mistake it for a SE tube amp...it's Solid State is all its glory. I was shocked at how impact full the snare drums sounded. I'm not used to that nice sharp crack coming from Amos at this price point. 

 Needless to say, a Modi/Magni stack will grace the desk in my studio for some time to come. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## Hooster

They should get an award for their faq, it is great.
   
  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/about-modi/


----------



## cssarrow

leesure said:


> I'm the guy who got to take the photos of the Magni and got to spend some extended listening time with serial#0001. I can tell you that the Magni is an impressive sounding amp for $399...except that its only $99! It was a crazy good match for my Grados, sounded fantastic with my LCD2's and even drove HE-4's to credible levels, tho that last pairing wasn't one I'd say was the best. The size is fantastic as is the build quality...no surprise there.
> I would describe the sound as fast, clean and very dynamic. Bass is tight rather than bloated. You won't mistake it for a SE tube amp...it's Solid State is all its glory. I was shocked at how impact full the snare drums sounded. I'm not used to that nice sharp crack coming from Amos at this price point.
> Needless to say, a Modi/Magni stack will grace the desk in my studio for some time to come.
> Highly recommended!




Thanks for that. So in your opinion you think it's comparable to Amps in the $300+ price range?

Have you heard of the Asgard or Lyr? How would you compare it to those two?


----------



## mikeaj

maverickmonk said:


> According to Jason, that's the distortion of the amp with the wallwart, so with a linear power supply, that could be quite an improvement




The wallwart is a "16VAC transformer", so internally there is filtering and rectification down to +/- 15VDC. It's most likely a linear power supply as is. There's little reason not to make it that way, and a quick look at the board doesn't suggest to me otherwise (though I haven't looked at nearly as many amp internals and bare electronics as many others). As for the benefit of even better power supply filtering, that depends on the design. It's often not a limiting factor, but of course in some audiophile gear designed to do things the hard way, it can be. And usually issues are manifested in noise levels, not as much distortion, as far as I know. If the design has high PSRR, a suitable switched-mode power supply or whatever else may not be any real issue.

Effect of load impedance and output power on distortion figures is going to be a lot greater. For example, if you're citing results at 1V into 600 ohms, who knows what it could be at 4V into 32 ohms.




hooster said:


> The modi is; "*USB Powered, No Drivers* Modi plugs into virtually any computer—Windows or Mac—and requires no drivers to deliver great sound, up to 24/96 sampling rates. It features asynchronous transfer with individual crystal oscillators for the 44.1 and 48k sampling rates, and uses the USB Audio 1.0 standard over USB 2.0, and is powered by the USB port."
> 
> Sub optimal in my opinion. PC power is flaky and dirty and better results are usually obtained by a dac that has it's own power supply. If you use this I would at least use an external powered USB hub instead of plugging it straight into a computer. That makes a night and day difference for my HRT MSII.




Again, depends on the design, what they're doing. Obviously they're filtering USB power, hopefully as much as needed, and optimized well. Suboptimal can still be very good (not that I'd assume necessarily off the bat that they did a most excellent superb job, particularly at that price they're charging). DacPort and ODAC do pretty well just off of USB power, for example. Anyway, as you say, you can use a powered hub if you want.

Out of curiosity (sorry, I just have to ask), did you ever run some benchmarks or more formal tests comparing your HRT MSII with the hub and not?

No offense to you or what you say in particular, but USB hubs and power tends to be an area of audio tweakery that IMHO just intuitively makes sense and obviously could make some measurable impact, but the effects ascribed to it often run away into the deep end. Like many other things in audio, I suppose. I'm not saying that weird effects can't happen, but I wouldn't leap to certain conclusions off the bat without more satisfying data.

That said, if you're getting something of ground loop issues connecting to an amp powered from the wall, I guess it could be readily different using a hub or otherwise getting ground from somewhere else.


----------



## leesure

cssarrow said:


> Thanks for that. So in your opinion you think it's comparable to Amps in the $300+ price range?
> Have you heard of the Asgard or Lyr? How would you compare it to those two?


 ive heard the Asgard and I own a Lyr/Bifrost stack. The Lyr sounds better, especially with the Orthos, but the Magni is quieter and runs sooooo much cooler. Add to that that the size is much better for my desktop and that I plan to use it with Grados more often than not, and the Magni becomes my amp of choice for my studio. 

Remember that the Magni is a $99 amp that sounds like a $399 amp, but the Lyr is a $449 amp that sounds like a $799 amp. Also worth noting is that I spent as much on the tubes for my Lyr as the whole Magni costs!

All this means that I think the Magni is a very nice amp for the money. I don't think the super-expensive high end amp companies are shaking in their boots about this little dynamo, and they prolly shouldn't be. What they should be doing is thanking Jason for introducing a whole new group of people to the wonders of head-fi with great sounding amps and DAC's on a budget that even us starving artists and college kids can afford.


----------



## hydralisk01

Interesting!!  Just when i was considering Asgard vs O2, this pops into the picture.  The Magni looks pretty formidable.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> Out of curiosity (sorry, I just have to ask), did you ever run some benchmarks or more formal tests comparing your HRT MSII with the hub and not?
> No offense to you or what you say in particular, but USB hubs and power tends to be an area of audio tweakery that IMHO just intuitively makes sense and obviously could make some measurable impact, but the effects ascribed to it often run away into the deep end. Like many other things in audio, I suppose. I'm not saying that weird effects can't happen, but I wouldn't leap to certain conclusions off the bat without more satisfying data.
> That said, if you're getting something of ground loop issues connecting to an amp powered from the wall, I guess it could be readily different using a hub or otherwise getting ground from somewhere else.


 
   
  I have not done any measurements but the difference is huge. Sort of like the difference between watching a movie on a screen that has a bit of grain, unsteady and poor color saturation versus looking at something smooth, steady and with good color saturation. The most noticeable difference is that the bass has a great deal more authority with the powered usb hub but it affects the whole spectrum and among other things makes imaging more palpable and steady. I have used the MSII with two different pre amps, one of them is passive, (not connected to the wall) so no ground loop issues come into this.
   
  If you have a usb powered dac there is no harm in trying this. A powered usb hub is useful whether or not you connect your dac to it and in the context of audio pricing it costs very little.
   
  HRT says:
   
  http://highresolutiontechnologies.com/music-streamer-ii
   
  "Powered by and connected to a host computer's USB bus, the MS II's circuit design and execution is on par with the more expensive Music Streamers, all of which boast a unique topology that, in totally isolating their power supplies from those of the host computers, allows an unprecedented degree of electronic isolation and quieting from these machines, so that having to listen to your computer's nasty background noise and other sonic grunge along with your music is now a thing of the past."
   
  While I did not specifically hear the computer's background noise and grunge, to me it made a hash of the sound coming out of this thing.


----------



## DanPluck

Definitely going to get one of these, but until the 230v wall wart issue is resolved my hands are tied. Can anyone that receives their Magni please post the specs of the wall wart? Volts, amps, diameter/type of connection that would be fantastic.


----------



## TTNK

Subbed


----------



## Dubstep Girl

wow interesting, so basically an amp/dac stack for 200 bucks


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





hooster said:


> The modi is; "*USB Powered, No Drivers* Modi plugs into virtually any computer—Windows or Mac—and requires no drivers to deliver great sound, up to 24/96 sampling rates. It features asynchronous transfer with individual crystal oscillators for the 44.1 and 48k sampling rates, and uses the USB Audio 1.0 standard over USB 2.0, and is powered by the USB port."
> 
> Sub optimal in my opinion. PC power is flaky and dirty and better results are usually obtained by a dac that has it's own power supply. If you use this I would at least use an external powered USB hub instead of plugging it straight into a computer. That makes a night and day difference for my HRT MSII.


 
   
   
  Hooster,
   
  Could you shoot me a link to a good external powered USB hub?


----------



## Hooster

This one works very well for me:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Targus-7-Port-Desktop-Pass-Through-ACH81US/dp/B000I3XIE4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1355404372&sr=1-1&keywords=targus+powered+usb+hub
   
  It gets varied reviews but I suspect it will work very well if you don't overload it with other items in addition to your DAC. Probably best to use it just with the DAC.


----------



## preproman

Is it powered by a wall wart?


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Could you shoot me a link to a good external powered USB hub?


 
   
  At some point I'll get the Aqvox USB power supply for my Hiface Two (not a hub though).
   
http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


----------



## Hooster

Yes. According to the blurb on Amazon: "The two high-power "Always On" ports provide twice the power as standard USB ports".


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





anda said:


> At some point I'll get the Aqvox USB power supply for my Hiface Two (not a hub though).
> 
> http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html


 
   
  Good idea. For a discussion about this issue and various solutions see
   
  http://www.audioenz.co.nz/forums/showthread.php/14222-Tip-for-HRT-Music-Streamer-owners.-Probably-also-valid-for-other-USB-audio-devices.?highlight=music+streamer+hrt


----------



## Zeroblade

>Esterbrook SJ
  Schiit guys confirmed for good taste in pens.
   
  Sexy design as always; the ridiculously low price point of these has really got me curious.
  Definitely interested, and keeping an eye out - they'll make awesome recommendations to budding headphone/PC audio enthusiasts.


----------



## DarknightDK

Looks like a great product at extremely attractive prices. 
   
  This is going to be _very_ popular.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





hooster said:


> The modi is; "*USB Powered, No Drivers* Modi plugs into virtually any computer—Windows or Mac—and requires no drivers to deliver great sound, up to 24/96 sampling rates. It features asynchronous transfer with individual crystal oscillators for the 44.1 and 48k sampling rates, and uses the USB Audio 1.0 standard over USB 2.0, and is powered by the USB port."
> 
> Sub optimal in my opinion. PC power is flaky and dirty and better results are usually obtained by a dac that has it's own power supply. If you use this I would at least use an external powered USB hub instead of plugging it straight into a computer. That makes a night and day difference for my HRT MSII.


 
   
  I think you will find opinions that differ quite a bit from yours.  A DAC that has been carefully designed around USB power can be quite good.  I didn't notice any differences in using my ODAC with a powered hub or directly into my computer.  The Modi is only supposed to draw 120ma so enough power shouldn't be a problem unless you have too many peripherals coming from a single port or subsystem.  I plug my stuff into a USB3.0 port that has much more power on tap which might explain why I don't hear a difference.  
   
  One thing to consider is a USB isolator.  It was recommended to me by the co-developer of the ODAC as something to consider if I was having ground loop or other problems.   Many run off of external power.  There are threads on them and might be better than an unregulated and unfiltered hub if true USB audiophilia is your concern.
   
  I won't contest whether or not using a hub helped your system, just want to balance out the "night and day" differences with something a little less dramatic for people just stepping into this area.


----------



## adydula

Wow!!
   
  great price...hope it performs well...
   
  Alex


----------



## DanTGG

I was thinking about buying the O2+ODAC. Now I have to wait for comparisons. But the Schiit does look a lot better than the O2.


----------



## Barry S

I was also thinking about the O2/ODAC, but I really dislike the use of all mini-jacks--the 3.5mm in/out and the mini-USB.  Small jacks and connectors seem to be a lot more prone to problems--breakage, pulling out, bad connections, etc.  It's great to have some choice for the reasonably-priced products.
   
  Quote: 





dantgg said:


> I was thinking about buying the O2+ODAC. Now I have to wait for comparisons. But the Schiit does look a lot better than the O2.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I was also thinking about the O2/ODAC, but I really dislike the use of all mini-jacks--the 3.5mm in/out and the mini-USB.  Small jacks and connectors seem to be a lot more prone to problems--breakage, pulling out, bad connections, etc.  It's great to have some choice for the reasonably-priced products.


 
   
  DIY to the rescue!


----------



## Barry S

Wow--that's outstanding work!  An O2/ODAC for grownups.  And yet, you've already ordered the Modi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> DIY to the rescue!


----------



## beaver316

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> DIY to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  What I would give for an ODAC with the usb port on the back. Having it in the front is a real hassle!


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I plug my stuff into a USB3.0 port that has much more power on tap which might explain why I don't hear a difference.
> 
> One thing to consider is a USB isolator.  It was recommended to me by the co-developer of the ODAC as something to consider if I was having ground loop or other problems.   Many run off of external power.  There are threads on them and might be better than an unregulated and unfiltered hub if true USB audiophilia is your concern.
> ...


 
   
  Indeed. Audiophilia is my concern and that is why I am saving for a new DAC. A usb hub can be had for less than $20 so there is no harm in giving this a try, or other solutions, even if you are just stepping into this area.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Indeed. Audiophilia is my concern and that is why I am saving for a new DAC. A usb hub can be had for less than $20 so there is no harm in giving this a try, or other solutions, even if you are just stepping into this area.


 
  What DACs you have in mind?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





dantgg said:


> I was thinking about buying the O2+ODAC. Now I have to wait for comparisons. But the Schiit does look a lot better than the O2.


 
  No Schiit! Sorry I just had to. XD
   
  I agree, I own an O2/ODAC right now and I'm curious about the performance of the Magni...it certainly looks 9001 times better than the O2 in my honest opinion, but it's also larger in size. It would most definitely look very nice with the MacBook I have.
   
  I know this announcement was just released yesterday, but does anyone know if these amps will heat up as much as previous Schiit products? That's the only reason why I don't own any at the time....I don't want my house to burn down (though that's an over-exaggeration of course).
   
  This might be redundant, but would the Magni have enough power to properly drive a K 701? I'm skeptical when a manufactuer says their amp "can drive nearly any headphone" as a lot of tube amps have that claim yet don't sound optimal with low-impedance headphones.


----------



## compoopers

Hooster, could you explain why having a USB hub is beneficial?

I don't see why going from dac->usb hub->usb port on computer is any better than dac->usbport directly


----------



## Battou62

It's funny to see everyone talking about the O2/Odac in this thread. I am going to reserve judgement until I see some measurements and reviews. As long as it decent in performance it should be a big hit. I really like the thorough documentation and measurements on the O2/Odac though.


----------



## Barry S

If I already owned an O2/ODAC  and was happy with it, I don't think I'd be rushing to sell it, unless it was for a significant upgrade.  I think we'll have 5-10 comparisons posted in the next couple of weeks, so we'll see if there's a consensus.  The Magni isn't a Class A amp, so it should be (a lot) cooler than the Asgard.  As for driving headphones, Jason has tested a bunch and you can email him to ask, but he's been nothing but truthful in my experience.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





preproman said:


> What DACs you have in mind?


 

 I am thinking about it. There are a lot of dacs out there...


----------



## leesure

miceblue said:


> No Schiit! Sorry I just had to. XD
> 
> I agree, I own an O2/ODAC right now and I'm curious about the performance of the Magni...it certainly looks 9001 times better than the O2 in my honest opinion, but it's also larger in size. It would most definitely look very nice with the MacBook I have.
> 
> ...




I took the photos for their website and got to spend some time with the Magni. It feels very slightly warm to the touch after being on and in use for a while but it is NOTHING like the heat generated by the Asgard nor the Lyr. It never approaches 'hot'.


----------



## Barry S

Cool.  How did your LCD2s sound out of the Magni compared to the Lyr?
  Quote: 





leesure said:


> I took the photos for their website and got to spend some time with the Magni. It feels very slightly warm to the touch after being on and on use for a while but it is NOTHING like the heat hearted by the Asgard nor the Lyr. It never approaches 'hot'.


----------



## SurfWax

Quote: 





leesure said:


> I took the photos for their website and got to spend some time with the Magni. It feels very slightly warm to the touch after being on and on use for a while but it is NOTHING like the heat hearted by the Asgard nor the Lyr. It never approaches 'hot'.


 
  Can you confirm if the amp gave more of a neutral sound sig or was it a little warm? Trying to decide between this or the Asgard for my Grado's...


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> Hooster, could you explain why having a USB hub is beneficial?
> I don't see why going from dac->usb hub->usb port on computer is any better than dac->usbport directly


 
   
  To put it simply it gives the dac a strong stable supply of power instead of the relatively weak and unstable output from a computer's USB port. Have a look at this dac:
   
  http://www.audio-gd.com/Master/Master-7/M7EN.htm
   
  It has a "[size=x-small]*Total of 21 groups dedicated power circuits ( 19 groups of high-quality class A parallel connection PSU with dedicated DC supply double-stage PSU ) and more than 50,000uF caps  are used to purify the power supply.*[size=x-small]"[/size][/size] Do you think they, and other manufacturers of high end dacs would go to all that trouble and expense if it was fine to just use the power from a usb?
   
  If your dac has it's own power supply, then connecting it directly to the computer should be fine. If it does not, and has to rely on the dirty power from the computer, then you have a potential degradation of the sound vs the clean power from a powered usb hub. At least this is my experience with the HRT Music StreamerII. Other dacs that use the usb for power may suffer more or less from this.
   
  You might find this interesting:
   
http://www.audioenz.co.nz/forums/showthread.php/14222-Tip-for-HRT-Music-Streamer-owners.-Probably-also-valid-for-other-USB-audio-devices.?highlight=music+streamer+hrt


----------



## leesure

barry s said:


> Cool.  How did your LCD2s sound out of the Magni compared to the Lyr?




The Lyr sounds better. With the Mullard tubes, it is Warner and more lush with better, nuance and detail retrieval. But for 4.5x the price, it better.


----------



## leesure

surfwax said:


> Can you confirm if the amp gave more of a neutral sound sig or was it a little warm? Trying to decide between this or the Asgard for my Grado's...



It is definitely a more neutral signature. It's clean, fast & dynamic. You won't confuse it with a SE tube amp...if you want one of those, but a Little Dot MIII, but don't expect that to drive Orthos. 

FWIW, I find it a very nice pairing with my Grados.


----------



## Barry S

Ha!  I'd hope so, too.  It would be surprising if the Magni equaled any of the more expensive Schiit, but not everyone prefers the warmer tube sound.  I'll compare the Magni to my Lyr and Mjolnir, but I'm also interested in how it sounds against the Asgard.
   
  Quote: 





leesure said:


> The Lyr sounds better. With the Mullard tubes, it is Warner and more lush with better, nuance and detail retrieval. But for 4.5x the price, it better.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Ha!  I'd hope so, too.  It would be surprising if the Magni equaled any of the more expensive Schiit, but not everyone prefers the warmer tube sound.  I'll compare the Magni to my Lyr and Mjolnir, but I'm also interested in how it sounds against the Asgard.


 
  Definitely share your thoughts when you are able to.  I have been eyeing the whole Schiit line since they started.  I am in the middle of a balanced Beta22 build, so I am going to be set on the big rig, but office rig is in the air right now.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





leesure said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool! (pun intended)
  I'm interested in this amp now. 
   
  It shall be interesting to hear of comparisons between it and the O2. The ObjectiveDesktopAmplifier seems to be not in-progress at the moment, so maybe the Magni will do.


----------



## adydula

I have 2 O2's and 2 ODACS, had an Asgard and a Lyr....
   
  I would NOT part with either of the O2's or ODACS...they are a known commodity with that provide a totally transparent experience.
   
  That said for $99 this is a deal.
   
  Schitt makes some really great looking stuff.
   
  But it doesnt make the O2 and ODAC stuff any worse or any better, its good stuff too.
   
  Alex


----------



## mikeaj

hooster said:


> Spoiler: cut text
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Features and designs are also for marketing purposes and product differentiation. A lot of manufacturers tend to do things a certain way out of philosophical ideas of how it "should" be done. Actual parts costs for some of these sections is not that high, compared to selling price. That said, certain designs need more power supply filtering than others.

Sometimes, adding more capacitors or upping the value of a capacitor can reduce the performance of the circuit. It depends. There are tradeoffs under the hood, even not related to price, that may not be intuitive and apparent.


----------



## compoopers

hooster said:


> To put it simply it gives the dac a strong stable supply of power instead of the relatively weak and unstable output from a computer's USB port.




I see, very interesting. My question is, why would they design an amp/dac that works through USB power if it wasn't assured to get full quality power/signal?


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





leesure said:


> I took the photos for their website and got to spend some time with the Magni. It feels very slightly warm to the touch after being on and in use for a while but it is NOTHING like the heat generated by the Asgard nor the Lyr. It never approaches 'hot'.


 
  how do you think the Magni with the 600 ohm Beyers?


----------



## Doc-holliday

leveler said:


> how do you think the Magni with the 600 ohm Beyers?


Twice as powerful as the O2... will be more than enough in terms of power.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





doc-holliday said:


> Twice as powerful as the O2... will be more than enough in terms of power.


 
  I really want to get it cause I have the Beyers in the mail and no amp for them, I'm on a tight budget and the Magni looks *perfect* for my needs, I'm just scared the synergy won't be good, I'm dying to see impressions lol


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





hooster said:


> I am thinking about it. There are a lot of dacs out there...


 
   
  Take a look at this one.  Very interesting..
   
  http://mytekdigital.com/storeus/index.php/stereo192dsd-dac-bl-mast.html


----------



## Porter1

*reaches for wallet*
  wife's voice in head "you're going to buy another toy? do i get a new purse now?"
  *places hand slowly back on desk*
   
  i'll wait for reviews.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





porter1 said:


> *reaches for wallet*
> wife's voice in head "you're going to buy another toy? do i get a new purse now?"
> *places hand slowly back on desk*
> 
> i'll wait for reviews.


 
  Haha. Married? You're wife probably has 5x the toys you have by now!


----------



## MrMateoHead

Well - This is an exciting couple of products coming out a few months late - I already picked up a black O2 and am loving it.
   
  Until I see some published testing however, I am not going to hold my breath. It is twice as powerful, yes, but this is a minor headroom gain compared to the 1/2 watt or so I get from the O2. How is the distortion? How does the SNR hold out when its pushed? It's 15V rails beats the O2's 9-12V rails, but its not "portable". Also, I hate the metal power switch in the back! It unecassarily protrudes and I would hate to snap it off. I happen to like 3.5mm inputs, since they are common in the computing space and compact.
   
  Also, the O2/ODAC is still a DIY if you want, so technically an O2+ODAC can be had at a similar price point. But if you are a mental weakling like me, you just pay $300 bucks and call it good.
   
  The new Schiit is a cool looking thing that has the right specs and the right price. But the excitement for me is a little premature.
   
  Given that I am starting to get the "itch" to pick up an ODAC, I would love to see a full test of the Amp and DAC from Schiit. If its the real deal for $200 bucks, I think they just cornered the market for affordable head-fi, based on what I have seen so far!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





porter1 said:


> *reaches for wallet*
> wife's voice in head "you're going to buy another toy? do i get a new purse now?"
> *places hand slowly back on desk*
> 
> i'll wait for reviews.


 
   
   
  You can have up to four wives where I live. What are you worried about? Only one wife? Shhh?


----------



## leesure

leveler said:


> how do you think the Magni with the 600 ohm Beyers?



No idea...I didn't listen with any high impedance phones, and the only Beyers I've heard we're at meets.


----------



## SurfWax

Cool thanks, looking to pair up the Asgard or Magni to the RS1i



leesure said:


> It is definitely a more neutral signature. It's clean, fast & dynamic. You won't confuse it with a SE tube amp...if you want one of those, but a Little Dot MIII, but don't expect that to drive Orthos.
> FWIW, I find it a very nice pairing with my Grados.


----------



## Porter1

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> Haha. Married? You're wife probably has 5x the toys you have by now!


 
   
  ha she definitely has more.
  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> You can have up to four wives where I live. What are you worried about? Only one wife? Shhh?


 
   
  four?! i can barely keep up with this one.


----------



## DefQon

Damn, this might be the first Schiit product to impress me, those of you who have ordered, please write your impressions and review on the amp/dac combo.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

defqon said:


> Damn, this might be the first Schiit product to impress me, those of you who have ordered, please write your impressions and review on the amp/dac combo.




Yes please do. I have been looking for something to replace my essence stx. Considering the dac and amp would be 50 bucks more than what I could get for my sound card on ebay, I am seriously looking at picking this up. I am still a bit reserved though. I may end up getting the O2 dac and amp combo. So I need to see reviews before I pull the trigger.


----------



## DefQon

Had a look at the specs, shame theres no digital/toslink out for the DAC, interesting use of DC servo on the Magni to eliminate use of coupling caps in the signal paths for power section, it run's off a wall-wart but I'm having some idea's already with getting some near identical case's milled to match the Schiit have it house a regulated Sigma11 PSU for power feed to both amp/dac. Interesting.
   
  The question is now, I've seen and used some 24 bit DAC's before and when running it out by USB it is limited to 16bit while a digital out will offer true 24bit, will this limitation appear on the Modi given that it's using a 24bit dac chip.


----------



## mikeaj

doc-holliday said:


> Twice as powerful as the O2... will be more than enough in terms of power.




It's supposed to be 88 mW into 600 ohms (@ 1% THD, more like 78 mW for under 0.002% THD) vs. 130 mW into 600 ohms at unspecified distortion level. Maybe quoted at 1% THD standard, maybe not. 130 mW to 88 mW is not double, anyhow, and it's only some 1.7 dB different.

If somebody were to somehow consider the O2 not enough for the 600 ohms Beyerdynamics (I'd fear for your ears if that were the case), the Magni might not be enough too. Seriously, 1.7 dB is not a lot. Turn down your music player 1.7 dB and say with a straight face that it's going to be the deciding factor. It might, but that's pretty unlikely in my books.


----------



## Doc-holliday

You are one of those guys who lurks around here just to tell people they are wrong? 700mW of the O2 vs. the 1.2W of the schiit into 32 ohms is _near double_. How's that? You are right. I am wrong. 

Don't really know or care how you came up with your 1.2db but I don't think it really matters as the O2 can power the Beyers and power wise so should the Schiit based on specs. I don't have one so I don't know and neither do the rest of us.


----------



## Leveler

Today I compared the specs of the D1 DAC vs the Modi and they are near Identical, the have the same chip but the D1 benefits in that it can achieve 24/192 through optical...


----------



## AxelCloris

This may be my future desktop combo. Subscribing!


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





hooster said:


> The modi is; "*USB Powered, No Drivers* Modi plugs into virtually any computer—Windows or Mac—and requires no drivers to deliver great sound, up to 24/96 sampling rates. It features asynchronous transfer with individual crystal oscillators for the 44.1 and 48k sampling rates, and uses the USB Audio 1.0 standard over USB 2.0, and is powered by the USB port."
> 
> Sub optimal in my opinion. PC power is flaky and dirty and better results are usually obtained by a dac that has it's own power supply. If you use this I would at least use an external powered USB hub instead of plugging it straight into a computer. That makes a night and day difference for my HRT MSII.


 
  As someone who has both the MS2 and the MS2Plus, I would say that a hub is only necessary if your PC does not have a good USB port.   Of course, that is certainly a possibility, and I have had PCs and laptops with sub-optimal USB ports.
  Otherwise, it doesn't matter whether the PC power is "dirty" because the HRT Music Streamers have their own internal regulatted power supply, that only relies on the USB power as a raw source of power.
   
  PS   Magni ordered and tracking number received, I'll post comments when I receive it.


----------



## MartyMcFly

Quote: 





barry s said:


> If I already owned an O2/ODAC  and was happy with it, I don't think I'd be rushing to sell it, unless it was for a significant upgrade.  I think we'll have 5-10 comparisons posted in the next couple of weeks, so we'll see if there's a consensus.  The Magni isn't a Class A amp, so it should be (a lot) cooler than the Asgard.  As for driving headphones, Jason has tested a bunch and you can email him to ask, but he's been nothing but truthful in my experience.


 
   
  I'm interested to see what amp classification the Magni falls under...which would give me a better indication of the sound signature (or sound distortion) it would produce. I'm thinking it might be class AB, since it probably runs more efficiently than the Asgard and produces the "colder" sound.


----------



## swmtnbiker

martymcfly said:


> I'm interested to see what amp classification the Magni falls under...which would give me a better indication of the sound signature (or sound distortion) it would produce. I'm thinking it might be class AB, since it probably runs more efficiently than the Asgard and produces the "colder" sound.




From Schiit's website: DISCRETE HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER | CLASS AB | HIGH OUTPUT


----------



## Barry S

I believe the USB input with the native driver is only limited to 24/96. Gungnir and Bifrost kick that up to 24/192 with the Schiit driver. I don't think that's much of a limitation for the Modi.



defqon said:


> ...The question is now, I've seen and used some 24 bit DAC's before and when running it out by USB it is limited to 16bit while a digital out will offer true 24bit, will this limitation appear on the Modi given that it's using a 24bit dac chip.


----------



## MartyMcFly

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ha, thanks for that. I must have looked over that useful bit of information. I'm kind of  glad they came out with a class AB design. I assume class AB amps nowadays eliminate a lot of the crossover distortion that give the advantages of class A linearity? It should sound a little more dynamic than the Asgard and accurately scale sound into higher volumes with that small amount of bias current. I'm really looking forward to this Schiit!


----------



## swmtnbiker

Hello?!?! McFly!!!! 

My Schiit has been ordered.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Had a look at the specs, shame theres no digital/toslink out for the DAC, interesting use of DC servo on the Magni to eliminate use of coupling caps in the signal paths for power section, it run's off a wall-wart but I'm having some idea's already with getting some near identical case's milled to match the Schiit have it house a regulated Sigma11 PSU for power feed to both amp/dac. Interesting.
> 
> The question is now, I've seen and used some 24 bit DAC's before and when running it out by USB it is limited to 16bit while a digital out will offer true 24bit, will this limitation appear on the Modi given that it's using a 24bit dac chip.


 
  You do realize it's $99. So no, it's not a shame,it would drive up the costs. C'mon man.


----------



## SurfWax

Principal: No McFly has ever amounted to anything in the history of Hill Valley
 McFly: Yea...well, histories gonna change!

 Haha, couldn't resist, my fav line from the 1st movie


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> I see, very interesting. My question is, why would they design an amp/dac that works through USB power if it wasn't assured to get full quality power/signal?


 

 Because it is cheaper. If you want to be assured of full quality I suggest you buy something like this
   
  http://www.whathifi.com/review/dcs-debussy
   
  Using usb power is cost effective. You get a good result for the money you spend. Don't dream that you will get anything approaching "full quality" though. That would make dacs that cost thousands of $ look pretty stupid.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> As someone who has both the MS2 and the MS2Plus, I would say that a hub is only necessary if your PC does not have a good USB port.   Of course, that is certainly a possibility, and I have had PCs and laptops with sub-optimal USB ports.
> Otherwise, it doesn't matter whether the PC power is "dirty" because the HRT Music Streamers have their own internal regulatted power supply, that only relies on the USB power as a raw source of power.
> 
> PS   Magni ordered and tracking number received, I'll post comments when I receive it.


 
   
  Did you ever TRY a powered USB hub vs plugging the MS2 straight into your computer? What makes a "good" USB hub and how can you tell the difference between it and a bad one? Does it have a label on it that says good?
   
  "Otherwise, it doesn't matter whether the PC power is "dirty" because the HRT Music Streamers have their own internal regulatted power supply, that only relies on the USB power as a raw source of power."
   
  That is what HRT says in their blurb. In my experience this is not true. It matters in my system and I could never go back to not using externally powered USB.


----------



## swmtnbiker

hooster said:


> Using usb power is cost effective. You get a good result for the money you spend. Don't dream that you will get anything approaching "full quality" though. That would make dacs that cost thousands of $ look pretty stupid.




I don't think they need an assist from Schiit...


----------



## mikeaj

doc-holliday said:


> You are one of those guys who lurks around here just to tell people they are wrong? 700mW of the O2 vs. the 1.2W of the schiit into 32 ohms is _near double_. How's that? You are right. I am wrong.
> Don't really know or care how you came up with your 1.2db but I don't think it really matters as the O2 can power the Beyers and power wise so should the Schiit based on specs. I don't have one so I don't know and neither do the rest of us.




Regardless of who is right or wrong (who cares?), it's better to have the facts straight, especially when quoting numbers. Quoting numbers carries some responsibility to get things right (and for others to correct any mistakes), because often times people assume numbers to be factual, particularly when they don't come from some flaky product advertisement page.

First of all, Levener was asking about 600 ohms Beyerdynamics, so the only logical thing to do would be to compare power output into 600 ohms, right? That's 88 mW quoted vs. 130 mW. Whatever the amps are capable of into 32 ohms is irrelevant. For the record, into 33 ohms the measured result of the O2 was 613 mW @ 1% THD, so it's less than even the 700 mW you said. Not sure where you got that figure from, but it sure is about double at 32 ohms. At 600 ohms, not so much.

Also, I clearly typed 1.7 dB because 10 * log10 (130 / 88) = 1.7 dB, not 1.2 dB. If these figures are wrong, then it'd be good if I or somebody else could correct them. Reporting the wrong thing is not some kind of mortal sin. Let's move on.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Ho hum, can we all please stop slamming the Magni or arguing about whatever under the sun until some people on here get their units in and start posting impressions. Personally I'm quite interested in this new Schiit (couldn't resist) as a possible entry level home rig. If it can match the O2/ODAC combo in transparency for 200 bones NwAvGuy followers be damned I'm all in for the latest greatest new Schiit on the market


----------



## Defiant00

Well I'll be comparing this new stack to my Bifrost/Asgard when it comes in; looking forward to seeing how it does with my LCD-2s.


----------



## MartyMcFly

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Well I'll be comparing this new stack to my Bifrost/Asgard when it comes in; looking forward to seeing how it does with my LCD-2s.


 
   
  Please do! I'll bet a lot of people here with that combo are anxiously awaiting a fair comparison along with the O2/ODAC.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





martymcfly said:


> awaiting a fair comparison along with the O2/ODAC.


 
  I need. Now.


----------



## mnarwold

Well, I ordered my ODAC and O2 on Monday . . . if I knew this was coming I would have waited for reviews, but I'm not too disappointed. The sound is what matters and we just don't know yet on the modi magni combo. This, of course, is the progression of all things electronic; things get better and cheaper every year.


----------



## MartyMcFly

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What happens when it hits *88mW*?
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Byz7eU8jF0
   
  I hope it comes with a flux capacitor!


----------



## Magick Man

martymcfly said:


> What happens when it hits *88mW*?




*You're going to see some serious Schiit.*


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't say a "good USB hub", I said a "good USB port on your PC".   Since it matters in your system, it means your PC does not have a good USB port (I'm assuming you tried using ones on the back).   Not that unusual.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> I didn't say a "good USB hub", I said a "good USB port on your PC".   Since it matters in your system, it means your PC does not have a good USB port (I'm assuming you tried using ones on the back).   Not that unusual.


 
   
  Does it matter in your system? (assuming you actually tried this)


----------



## Draygonn

martymcfly said:


> What happens when it hits *88mW*?





magick man said:


> *You're going to see some serious Schiit.*


----------



## tattare

so tempted


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> I didn't say a "good USB hub", I said a "good USB port on your PC".   Since it matters in your system, it means your PC does not have a good USB port (I'm assuming you tried using ones on the back).   Not that unusual.


 
   
  How the heck do you know if your USB port on you laptop / PC / Mac is good or bad?  Please explain.  It's my understanding as long as you don't have multiple USB devices ruining at the same time it should be less dirty regardless of what port it is.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





preproman said:


> How the heck do you know if your USB port on you laptop / PC / Mac is good or bad?  Please explain.  It's my understanding as long as you don't have multiple USB devices ruining at the same time it should be less dirty regardless of what port it is.


 
  If it makes your DAC sound like butt droppings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (which in this case, is actually the opposite of schiit.)


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Exactly. These are $99 components people. Look to the Bifrost, or the countless other dacs in the next price bracket for these additional features.


----------



## preproman

​


----------



## placebo-fi

Quote: 





preproman said:


> How the heck do you know if your USB port on you laptop / PC / Mac is good or bad?  Please explain.  It's my understanding as long as you don't have multiple USB devices ruining at the same time it should be less dirty regardless of what port it is.


 
   
  The ODAC produces crackles stutters and frequent drop-outs when plugged straight into any USB port on my VAIO laptop. Even when it's the only device plugged in.
  Strangely, this did not happen on my DacPortLX so I guess implementation matters the most.
  More strangely, this only applies to foobar2000 in either DS or WASAPI mode.
 Even more strangely, an $5 monoprice unpowered USB hub between my laptop and the ODAC magically resolve this issue. No matter how many devices are plugged into it.
  The most strange part is that I'm completely serious here.


----------



## beaver316

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> The ODAC produces crackles stutters and frequent drop-outs when plugged straight into any USB port on my VAIO laptop. Even when it's the only device plugged in.
> Strangely, this did not happen on my DacPortLX so I guess implementation matters the most.
> More strangely, this only applies to foobar2000 in either DS or WASAPI mode.
> Even more strangely, an $5 monoprice unpowered USB hub between my laptop and the ODAC magically resolve this issue. No matter how many devices are plugged into it.
> The most strange part is that I'm completely serious here.


 
   
  I have a Vaio laptop and an ODAC and get the exact stutters you do. But I managed to solve it. Try this, right click on the desktop and click personalize. Try any theme from there apart from an Aero theme. That solved it for me, no hub used.


----------



## Maverickmonk

The stutters you're getting are probably from the priority setting of your audio driver. I've had the same problem with my VAIO actually. It happens when the audio driver, or audio player, is kicked to the bottom of the heap as far as processor time, and causes stutters and drop outs. You can set your priority temporarily via the task manager, but to set it permanently, you will need to install an add-on called Prio, which adds a permanent priority option to processes in the task manager. http://www.askvg.com/how-to-permanently-set-process-priority-in-windows-task-manager. On some applications you can adjust the I/O priority as well, which may help.
   
  switching from Aero probably helped because Aero is a memory hog. As for the external USB bus, it probably has some sort buffer in it that helps mitigate the problem


----------



## beaver316

Thanks for the link, I will try that right away! Which specific processes should I look out for?


----------



## Maverickmonk

I don't use foobar or a wasapi player so I'm not sure what they are called, for me I just had to change the priority of my itunes processes. If that doesn't help you could look up the task manager name for the USB driver and try changing that.


----------



## beaver316

Thanks dude, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## waxdoctor

Quote: 





danpluck said:


> Definitely going to get one of these, but until the 230v wall wart issue is resolved my hands are tied. Can anyone that receives their Magni please post the specs of the wall wart? Volts, amps, diameter/type of connection that would be fantastic.


 
   
  I asked the same directly at Schiit but Jason cannot recommend any source other than the supplied power adapter -- would use a small step-down transformer instead...


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm not 100% sure on this, but it may be a USB powering issue? I had similar problems on one USB port on my MacBook, but the other USB port works just fine. I know that the first port has a power issue because sometimes my external hard drive doesn't "turn on" when I plug it into that port and with an SD card adaptor the card randomly disconnects from the computer.


----------



## placebo-fi

Thanks for the advice guys. As I use another laptop for audio now, the problem is more or less solved... But I learnt something new


----------



## dmacg

S C H I I T  
   
  You did it to me again. Just ordered my new Magni........You guys are good...............


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





preproman said:


> ​


 
   
  C'mon man, no digital out???


----------



## kstuart

On an analog amplifier ??


----------



## SilverSharpie

These arrive yet for anyone?
   
  nevermind... just noticed this thread is 2 days old ..
   
  subscribed! been looking for something for the office this might just work


----------



## ozarkcdn

> Even more strangely, an $5 monoprice unpowered USB hub between my laptop and the ODAC magically resolve this issue. No matter how many devices are plugged into it.
> The most strange part is that I'm completely serious here.




Usb can be some crazy Shiit... Did you try a different port? Sometimes the drivers get honked up on a particular port...


----------



## kstuart

Aha ! Mine has finally being given over to the Post Office.


----------



## DefQon

Please do make a review on it. Did you only buy the Magni only or with the Modi as well?


----------



## ozarkcdn

Very interested in folks reviews when they get their units - amp and dac price seems to be close to the AQ dragonfly territory but, if I'm reading it correctly, the shiit has 10x the output (132mv vs 1.2v @ 32ohm)


----------



## apollinaris

No chance for European head-fiers to enjoy this new amp... 
  Just got answer from Jason at Shiit:
   
   
 > Would you recommend your new Magni amp for Sennheiser HD 580-600-650 range of headphones?
Yep!
 >
 > Also, is it compatible with the European electrical sockets?
Nope!
   
   
Real shiit!


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> No chance for European head-fiers to enjoy this new amp...
> Just got answer from Jason at Shiit:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just get a step down converter for like http://www.amazon.de/Spannungswandler-220V-110V-Watt-Converter/dp/B001EX2LOA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355588780&sr=8-1 for 7,58 Euro


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





mnarwold said:


> Just get a step down converter for like http://www.amazon.de/Spannungswandler-220V-110V-Watt-Converter/dp/B001EX2LOA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355588780&sr=8-1 for 7,58 Euro


 
  Will it match the Magni's 16VAC transformer? Sorry, I'm a total layman as concerns electricity.


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> The ODAC produces crackles stutters and frequent drop-outs when plugged straight into any USB port on my VAIO laptop. Even when it's the only device plugged in.
> Strangely, this did not happen on my DacPortLX so I guess implementation matters the most.
> More strangely, this only applies to foobar2000 in either DS or WASAPI mode.
> Even more strangely, an $5 monoprice unpowered USB hub between my laptop and the ODAC magically resolve this issue. No matter how many devices are plugged into it.
> The most strange part is that I'm completely serious here.


 

 I get crackle and pop into my O2 during regular computer use. I think processor or GPU intensive work may be getting noise into the chain. Lately, the noise has gone away. I suggest you jack up the buffer in Foobar to 1,000 ms or more and see what happens.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





ozarkcdn said:


> Very interested in folks reviews when they get their units - amp and dac price seems to be close to the AQ dragonfly territory but, if I'm reading it correctly, the shiit has 10x the output (132mv vs 1.2v @ 32ohm)


 
  From The Modi FAQ:
   
  How can you do this when other guys are trying to sell plastic USB key DACs for 2.5x the price?
   
   
Because we aren’t greedy, and our packaging is ugly.
   





   
  These guys are good trolls.


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Please do make a review on it. Did you only buy the Magni only or with the Modi as well?


 
  I don't need a DAC (I have the HRT MusicStreamer 2Plus and if I was going to get a new DAC, HRT has a brand new one - the "HD" - that has just started shipping - but it is a little out of impulse-buy price range at US$450) and even if I wanted the Modi, it was listed as "still in production" when I ordered my Magni.
   
  Anyway, it's currently at my local post office branch, it should be delivered today unless the Holiday Rush delays it somehow.


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Will it match the Magni's 16VAC transformer? Sorry, I'm a total layman as concerns electricity.


 
   


 It will work fine. You may want to get a converter that goes up to 200watts, but either one should be fine. I just got the O2 and will be using a similar product to convert the 14VAC that it needs when I move to Germany in January.


----------



## kstuart

It's here and running - carrier actually beat the web site "out for delivery" notification.
   
  Seems to work fine with the HE400 so far.
   
  Since people have reported burn-in changes for the Asgard, I'm wondering how long is "fair" before comparing it by other amps ?


----------



## swmtnbiker

How about just some initial impressions, without comparisons, when you get the chance? I know there are plenty of people out here who would like to hear them...


----------



## wolfetan44

kstuart said:


> It's here and running - carrier actually beat the web site "out for delivery" notification.
> 
> Seems to work fine with the HE400 so far.
> 
> Since people have reported burn-in changes for the Asgard, I'm wondering how long is "fair" before comparing it by other amps ?


 Just do initial impressions against other amps you may have.


----------



## Aaron1006

Just got mine. Now I have to leave for work in 8 minutes . Haven't even got time to set it up.


----------



## Defiant00

Ah, lucky first people, my stack hasn't shipped yet. Hopefully Monday!


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Ah, lucky first people, my stack hasn't shipped yet. Hopefully Monday!


 
  When I ordered the Magni, the Modi status was "in production", so your order may be awaiting stock of the Modi.


----------



## kstuart

Okay, first impressions with 2-3 hours burn-in.   I played things I am familiar with using my normal amp (Hybrid - tube for input stage, FET output stage):
   
  1 - Handles the HE-400 very well - no evidence of any problem with any aspect of the HE-400, and I could turn up "Keep On Growing" to the point where I knew the volume was not good for my ears.   This is what the specs (and the FAQ) would indicate.   Should be plenty of power for the HE-400, and probably the HE-500 as well (although I do not own the latter).
   
  2 - Very good bass response, not incredible, but good.   Bass notes were clearly defined.
   
  3 - A little transistor glare.   This is where the burn-in may or may not have an effect.  It could go away later, or it could be just what you get with a $99 transistor amp.   This was more apparent on the SRH-1840 since it has more (as Mike would say) "technicalities".
   
  At this point, I would say that it fits what you would expect - probably the best sound quality you can expect to get at $99, but don't trade in your $400 amp.
   
  This is based on memory, I will want to plug back in the hybrid amp, and also compare to the cmoy, but that may take some more time.  (The cmoy works with the SRH-1840 but not with the HE-400, by the way.)
   
  Unfortunately, I have not heard any of the Fiio or "O" amps, so you will have to wait for someone who owns those for a comparison with those similar price point amps.


----------



## goodvibes

What kind of wall wart is given. Often an area to improve things. After all, an amp is a controlled way of connecting the PS to the transducer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VG as is with an easy future mod would be a nice thing. I always prefer a regulated linear supply to a switching one or batteries.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> Okay, first impressions with 2-3 hours burn-in.   I played things I am familiar with using my normal amp (Hybrid - tube for input stage, FET output stage):
> 
> 1 - Handles the HE-400 very well - no evidence of any problem with any aspect of the HE-400, and I could turn up "Keep On Growing" to the point where I knew the volume was not good for my ears.   This is what the specs (and the FAQ) would indicate.   Should be plenty of power for the HE-400, and probably the HE-500 as well (although I do not own the latter).
> 
> ...


 
  what is a transistor glare?


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> what is a transistor glare?


 
  That sort of smearing of the treble and high harmonics that you get from lower cost transistor gear (or cheap tubes like current Chinese ones).
   
  Okay, I have now compared it to the JDSlabs CmoyBB and there is no comparison.  The Cmoy sounds good by itself, but after hearing the same track on the Magni, it sounds somewhat colored and sometimes a little distorted when playing many instruments at once (what Mike calls "congested").  The Magni just sounds a lot "cleaner", more transparent and true to the source.
   
  By inference, that makes the Magni at least comparable to the C421 - which I have not heard (although the Magni does not have the C421's portable features that add cost).


----------



## kstuart

Okay, and now I have compared it to my tube-FET Class A hybrid amp.
   
  Just as it is way less congested than the Cmoy, it is also somewhat more congested than the hybrid amp.   The clarity of the hybrid amp shows that the Magni has some smearing of difficult passages, and some instruments.  For example, a tambourine was clearer in the hybrid amp, because the Magni could not quite respond as smoothly to the sudden occurrence of many harmonics.
   
  By the way, input source is Jriver MC18 -> HRT MS2Plus -> Onkyo A/V receiver acting only as a switcher (I have tried directly out of the MS2Plus and the difference is not significant).
   
  Again, the Magni may not yet be "burnt-in" as it has only been playing for 3-4 hours.
   
  First impression's conclusion - probably better than most amps in this price range, not as clean, clear or transparent as $300+ amps, very good value for use with HiFiMan phones.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> Okay, and now I have compared it to my tube-FET Class A hybrid amp.
> 
> Just as it is way less congested than the Cmoy, it is also somewhat more congested than the hybrid amp.   The clarity of the hybrid amp shows that the Magni has some smearing of difficult passages, and some instruments.  For example, a tambourine was clearer in the hybrid amp, because the Magni could not quite respond as smoothly to the sudden occurrence of many harmonics.
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like its just about on the same level as the O2.


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It will be interesting to hear a comparison from someone who has the ODAC/O2 and who gets the Modi/Magni.
  Given the history (especially on this site), it would not surprise me if they made a point of testing against those products.


----------



## compoopers

Thanks for the HE-400 specific details. I'm looking at those headphones so that's very helpful.


----------



## Defiant00

kstuart said:


> It will be interesting to hear a comparison from someone who has the ODAC/O2 and who gets the Modi/Magni.
> Given the history (especially on this site), it would not surprise me if they made a point of testing against those products.




While it won't be for about a month here, we're going to be comparing the new stack to the O2 at the Charlotte area meet on January 20th.

I'm sure we'll have reviews from other members before then, but if anyone in the area wants to hear both, come over to our thread and sign up.


----------



## compoopers

Yes, I think we are all avidly awaiting an O2/ODAC vs Modi/Magni comparison. Whoever gets to it first wins e-pastries of various kinds.


----------



## mikeaj

goodvibes said:


> What kind of wall wart is given. Often an area to improve things. After all, an amp is a controlled way of connecting the PS to the transducer.:wink_face:  VG as is with an easy future mod would be a nice thing. I always prefer a regulated linear supply to a switching one or batteries.




The wallwart is just a transformer (AC / AC adapter, output ~16VAC), according to the product page. The rest of the power supply, presumably linear and quite regulated, is on the inside. As for the exact type of transformer... it's a transformer, though I guess knowing its make and specs could be of some minor interest. Maybe somebody with the amp can enlighten us?

In fact, just checking the picture on the product page of the PCB, the two ICs on the board next to the four capacitors look like the regulators. A closer inspection reveals that one is a 78*15*, indicating a +15V regulator. Indeed, their product page says they regulate to +/- 15V rails. So the other IC is probably a 7915 for the negative rail.

7815 and 7915 are classic linear regulators.


----------



## pp312

Quote: 





aaron1006 said:


> Just got mine. Now I have to leave for work in 8 minutes . Haven't even got time to set it up.


 
   
  That's no excuse!


----------



## zeinharis

sub!!
   
  No DT880/600 & HE500 owners got some first impression regarding this product??


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Is it possible to use the he-400's with JUST the magni, into a computer? No DAC i mean, on a computer with an Asus Maximus V Formula (it uses supremefx iv as the onboard sound) How is it?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Is it possible to use the he-400's with JUST the magni, into a computer? No DAC i mean, on a computer with an Asus Maximus V Formula (it uses supremefx iv as the onboard sound) How is it?


 
  Yes.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

wolfetan44 said:


> Yes.


 how is it?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> how is it?


 
  It'll be fine, it would be better with the Modi, but you can always add a Modi later. I haven't tried the Magni but all amps can connect to a computer without a DAC.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> sub!!
> 
> No DT880/600 & HE500 owners got some first impression regarding this product??


 
  also waiting for some DT880(600ohm)


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> The wallwart is just a transformer (AC / AC adapter, output ~16VAC), according to the product page. The rest of the power supply, presumably linear and quite regulated, is on the inside. As for the exact type of transformer... it's a transformer, though I guess knowing its make and specs could be of some minor interest. Maybe somebody with the amp can enlighten us?


 
  Xing Yuan brand
 AC Adapter
  Class 2 Power Supply
  Model No YP-088
  Output 16VAC 500mA
   
*NOTE THAT IS NOT 16VDC IT IS AC*


----------



## Greed

Subbed, Very Interested in the reviews! Schiit Happens and I'm here to enjoy the spoils.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> I would say that it fits what you would expect - probably the best sound quality you can expect to get at $99, but don't trade in your $400 amp.


 
  I'm not happy with my Creek OBH-21 SE (noise). Think the Magni will play nice with my 4s > EACE > HD600?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> It'll be fine, it would be better with the Modi, but you can always add a Modi later. I haven't tried the Magni but all amps can connect to a computer without a DAC.


 
   
  Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Is it possible to use the he-400's with JUST the magni, into a computer? No DAC i mean, on a computer with an Asus Maximus V Formula (it uses supremefx iv as the onboard sound) How is it?


 
   
  connect the amp to one of the analog audio outputs with an 1/8in. to RCA cable.


----------



## stenheck

Will this amp improve the sound of my akg k550?
  My source is a Ipod Classic using a Fiio LOD.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Unboxing video is up. Stay tuned for impressions. 

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/D7kpMINm3VA[/VIDEO]


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Unboxing video is up. Stay tuned for impressions.


 
  How do other amps compare? Also, you could lend it to me also
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SF!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Unboxing video is up. Stay tuned for impressions.


 

 Damn... that's one sexy amp.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

The volume knob seems a bit long.


----------



## whereas

The volume knob does look too long, but it's probably something they had to source pre-made in order to keep costs down.
   
  Please hurry up and listen to it, Mike!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

it does look and feel great for $99.  it's going through a 48 hrs burn-in.  I'll report back.


----------



## DefQon

Damn that is quite small.


----------



## autoteleology

I bet they put weights in the amp to make it feel good like that.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> I bet they put weights in the amp to make it feel good like that.


 
  Keep in mind that the enclosure is stainless steel, which would weigh quite a bit more than aluminum.


----------



## Porter1

Quote: 





whereas said:


> Keep in mind that the enclosure is stainless steel, which would weigh quite a bit more than aluminum.


 
   
  from the FAQ:
Magni uses a fully custom chassis, yes, but it’s made entirely of steel, which reduces price.
   
  so it's got to be plain carbon steel (which would indeed increase the weight).  stainless would not reduce the price.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





porter1 said:


> from the FAQ:
> Magni uses a fully custom chassis, yes, but it’s made entirely of steel, which reduces price.
> 
> so it's got to be plain carbon steel (which would indeed increase the weight).  stainless would not reduce the price.


 
  Yeah, my mistake. The point being that it's steel, not aluminum. But you knew that I'm sure.


----------



## Crimsonshot

Does the Magni include a RCA to 3.5mm headphone jack adapter? Or will I have to get that separately?


----------



## mackat

I would think separately.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mackat said:


> I would think separately.


 
  They ship with power supply and that's it.


----------



## GeneralSmirnoff

This could be my setup after I get my DT770 250 ohm headphones, I'd love to hear somebody's opinion on how well the headphones pair with the amp and dac.


----------



## MrViolin

Mike T_T can't thank you enough for your reviews man. 40 more hours to go... Tempted to bite the bullet, but we can always wait.


----------



## Pudu

hifiguy528 said:


> Unboxing video is up. Stay tuned for impressions.
> ...




As Pam would say, "Holy Schiit snacks!"

That's even smaller than I pictured it.


----------



## Aaron1006

Figured I should copy my post from the HE400 thread here.
   
  "I have a Magni and HE400's in use as I type. I don't have much to compare it to, only the E9. Compared to the E9 it is definitely better with the HE400's in my opinion. Everything seems a bit more clear and the bass has a nicer punch to it. Not really sure how to describe it, but the mids seem less congested on the Magni than the E9 as well. Only have about 2 hours on the combo and have only side by side compared for a short while, but these are my early impressions. It's not a day and night different, but I do definitely hear a nice change ."
   
Also since then I tested my Heir Audio 3.A customs and my Sony Mh1C with it and if you are looking at this amp specifically for IEM's I would look elsewhere. I had to keep the volume at about 8 o'clock and it starts at 7 o'clock. Not much room to adjust volume at all and a minor slip and you might hurt yourself haha. This thing is probably too much power to realistically use IEM's as a primary amp for them.
   
Might post some more impressions later with my modded T50RP's if I get around to it.
   
Also regarding comments I read earlier about the long volume knob, I agree it is a little long and maybe awkward looking, but it is really nice to actually use. Another random comment while I'm thinking about it, this amp is basically silent. No noise when adjusting volume, and just a very faint noise even when the volume is turned all the way up with no music playing (just did it to test haha). Even with IEM's it has to go past 12 o'clock to hear noise and that would probably blow my ear drums out if something was actually playing.


----------



## DefQon

A impedence adaptor for low ohm rated or sensitive IEM's should do the trick with the volume issues.


----------



## tzjin

An impedance adapter will alter the signature of the IEM though. And honestly, most IEM's have no need of an amplifier.


----------



## beaver316

Quote: 





pudu said:


> As Pam would say, "Holy Schiit snacks!"
> That's even smaller than I pictured it.


 
   
  Nice Archer reference


----------



## moviedave

I am wondering how this compares with the Asgard.  I would assume it has to offer a lesser performance as if it didn't, the asgard would be obsolete.  My Magni should arrive today, but alas, I have to Asgard to compare it to.


----------



## IcedTea

This new schiit combo is really putting me in the DAAAAANGER ZOOONE  
   
  But I have no need for a new dac or amp lol


----------



## Digital-Pride

Subscribed and eagerly waiting for more impressions. Keep up the good guys!


----------



## ninjames

Decided: will get this + Modi to drive my HE-400.


----------



## swmtnbiker

moviedave said:


> I am wondering how this compares with the Asgard.  I would assume it has to offer a lesser performance as if it didn't, the asgard would be obsolete.  My Magni should arrive today, but alas, I have to Asgard to compare it to.




I do, but I ordered the Magni/Modi stack and the availability of the Modi is holding up shipment. I'm hoping to see my box o' Schiit arrive before Christmas.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Monitoring for full specs and cross examination against the 02


----------



## kstuart

specs are at schiit dot com


----------



## Wolf11

Has anyone tried these with the HD650's?


----------



## Darknet

Contemplating returning the m100s to get a q701 and this... Modi can come later when I have more money


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Contemplating returning the m100s to get a q701 and this... Modi can come later when I have more money


 
   
  That sound's so bright its killing my ears.


----------



## Magick Man

swmtnbiker said:


> I do, but I ordered the Magni/Modi stack and the availability of the Modi is holding up shipment. I'm hoping to see my box o' Schiit arrive before Christmas.




Same here, likely it's what's holding up my order too. Oh well.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Contemplating returning the m100s to get a q701 and this... Modi can come later when I have more money


 
  Heard the m100s are the bass lover's delight. Not so much on the q701's part, but that's fine since I'm not a bass lover. Doesn't look like you're going portable so maybe the q701. the k70x series has been said to be bright, but I have no idea what the meaning of bright is (probably more refined, play the violin so wooptydo). Still waiting on more impressions on this amp (just read, but most of it went out my head after reading other threads). Sound stage I guess the 701's would be better in staging things b/c of it being open. Haven't read much on m100 (but read that it does well w/ isolation; its element is the streets/public w/ noise. the mdr-1r was said to have had better sound when sitting in a quiet place. I guess even more so for the k70X series). But then again you might want to read up on the main 1R thread and see its design flaws. I saw something about tad loose connection between phones n cable (since it has 2 cables like the m100), and paint scratching (black version had chrome-- which was the scratched part. Not sure how silver does).Otherwise it's a matter of preference, Best of luck to you and your purchase.


----------



## Darknet

mrviolin said:


> Heard the m100s are the bass lover's delight. Not so much on the q701's part, but that's fine since I'm not a bass lover. Doesn't look like you're going portable so maybe the q701. the k70x series has been said to be bright, but I have no idea what the meaning of bright is (probably more refined, play the violin so wooptydo). Still waiting on more impressions on this amp (just read, but most of it went out my head after reading other threads). Sound stage I guess the 701's would be better in staging things b/c of it being open. Haven't read much on m100 (but read that it does well w/ isolation; its element is the streets/public w/ noise. the mdr-1r was said to have had better sound when sitting in a quiet place. I guess even more so for the k70X series). But then again you might want to read up on the main 1R thread and see its design flaws. I saw something about tad loose connection between phones n cable (since it has 2 cables like the m100), and paint scratching (black version had chrome-- which was the scratched part. Not sure how silver does).Otherwise it's a matter of preference, Best of luck to you and your purchase.




Haha thanks I've done quite a bit of research and came up concluding that q701s fit me better than the m100s...this amp comes in because I'm not sure if the e11 is enough to power it ...
 Portability isn't too big of a deal so whatever lol


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Haha thanks I've done quite a bit of research and came up concluding that q701s fit me better than the m100s...this amp comes in because I'm not sure if the e11 is enough to power it ...
> Portability isn't too big of a deal so whatever lol


 
  The E11 is enough.


----------



## swmtnbiker

magick man said:


> Same here, likely it's what's holding up my order too. Oh well.




I don't think that Jason will let us down.


----------



## DefQon

Uhmm, refer's to those who had their headphones killed by the earlier Schiit.


----------



## swmtnbiker

^ Huh? What are you referring to?


----------



## DefQon

The earlier Schiit amp's killed various users headphones. It's a problem that Jason fixed later on.


----------



## Kayvin

Just ordered the Magni + Modi stack. This is my first venture into the schiit world, hoping they do well powering my HD650's. Current set up is my JDS labs C421 direct from my Retina MBP. So adding a DAC should yield good results. The shipping up to Canada is gonna make for a killer wait. Don't expect to see anything till after christmas but i can always dream


----------



## swmtnbiker

defqon said:


> The earlier Schiit amp's killed various users headphones. It's a problem that Jason fixed later on.




Do tell. I've had the Valhalla (since sold) and the Asgard, which I've been using for several years now. Zero issues. The current Schiit lineup is pretty much tried and true and there's no reason to believe that the Magni will be any different. Their products are well regarded here. I'd say that Schiit is no longer an issue.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Haha thanks I've done quite a bit of research and came up concluding that q701s fit me better than the m100s...this amp comes in because I'm not sure if the e11 is enough to power it ...
> Portability isn't too big of a deal so whatever lol


 
  Alright man! Hope you enjoy your lineup. Nice picture btw ;D few more months until the next one.


----------



## Barry S

Rockin' the Modi+Magni with LCD-2's and HD650's now. Positive first impressions--no shortage of power here, brightens up the HD650 more than I expected. Not resolving at the level of the Mjolnir+Gungnir--ahh schiit. . For $200--looks like a winner. Some critical listening and comparisons to come.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Rockin' the Modi+Magni with LCD-2's and HD650's now. Positive first impressions--no shortage of power here, brightens up the HD650 more than I expected. Not resolving at the level of the Mjolnir+Gungnir--ahh schiit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sexilicious. That looks like an omega headphone stand from iforgotwhatthecompanyiscalled. Last time I checked somewhere it was ~56 + T_T
   
  Edit: was talking about the over all setup  but the stand piqued my interest. DAC/amp combo looks too sexy to resist. Oh, do the interconnects come w/ the combo, or are they bought separately (schiit's cables were red, yours look black)?


----------



## Barry S

Headphone stand was $40 shipped on the bay. Interconnects are not supplied--the margin has got to be really thin on this Schiit.


----------



## leesure

swmtnbiker said:


> Do tell. I've had the Valhalla (since sold) and the Asgard, which I've been using for several years now. Zero issues. The current Schiit lineup is pretty much tried and true and there's no reason to believe that the Magni will be any different. Their products are well regarded here. I'd say that Schiit is no longer an issue.



DefQon is overstating the issue a bit (tho i am sure those few who were effected would disagree). When the Lyr 1st began shipping, there was no power-on delay relay built in. Some very sensitive headphones were damaged when they were left plugged in during power up. In response, Schiit added a power-on relay to eliminate any possible surge damage from the amp. I have one of the very early Lyr's...pre relay. I've never had a problem, but I primarily use it with LCD-2's. if I use it with Grados, I simply make sure to remove the headphones when I power it up.


----------



## swmtnbiker

leesure said:


> DefQon is overstating the issue a bit (tho i am sure those few who were effected would disagree). When the Lyr 1st began shipping, there was no power-on delay relay built in. Some very sensitive headphones were damaged when they were left plugged in during power up. In response, Schiit added a power-on relay to eliminate any possible surge damage from the amp. I have one of the very early Lyr's...pre relay. I've never had a problem, but I primarily use it with LCD-2's. if I use it with Grados, I simply make sure to remove the headphones when I power it up.




So the problem was isolated to the early production Lyr?


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Headphone stand was $40 shipped on the bay. Interconnects are not supplied--the margin has got to be really thin on this Schiit.


 
  Thanks man


----------



## kstuart

Jason says they recommend "50-100 hours" of burn-in time for the Magni.
   
  So, it will be another couple of days before I can give a final review.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> Jason says they recommend "50-100 hours" of burn-in time for the Magni.
> 
> So, it will be another couple of days before I can give a final review.


 
   
  Wow, really looking forward to the "final" review.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





hooster said:


> wow, really looking forward to the "final" review.


 
  +1 x2 
 MAN. THD is lower on the magni than the asgard, but iono if that actually helps. Hope someone can do a review on magni/modi vs asgard/bifrost
   
  Edit: not sure what total harmonic distortion is though thus iono what it'd do :s


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





leesure said:


> DefQon is overstating the issue a bit (tho i am sure those few who were effected would disagree). When the Lyr 1st began shipping, there was no power-on delay relay built in. Some very sensitive headphones were damaged when they were left plugged in during power up. In response, Schiit added a power-on relay to eliminate any possible surge damage from the amp. I have one of the very early Lyr's...pre relay. I've never had a problem, but I primarily use it with LCD-2's. if I use it with Grados, I simply make sure to remove the headphones when I power it up.


 
  I'm not overstating nothing, I watched closely to those threads and watched people get banned that chimed in with their opinion's and some Schiit bashing. The problem was the first initial release of the Lyr and one person I know of had it happen to their HD650's on the Asgard. What's even funny is that even after the relay was installed on in-production models thanks to Jason, their was still a few that had their can's killed, unusual it definitely was. For the record, don't say that I'm overstating the issue a bit, if you had an extremely expensive headphone which was killed due to a large DC offcharge the driver's can handle when powering on/off would you had been letting it go past as a small problem? Don't forget there were other's affected that are not part of the Head-fi forum. Not to mention sensitivity has little play into why they were killed by the Lyr or whatever when they work fine with other headphone amp's.


----------



## leesure

swmtnbiker said:


> So the problem was isolated to the early production Lyr?


That's the only time I ever heard of it.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> So the problem was isolated to the early production Lyr?


 
   
  I already explained in our PM to prevent any further complications and showed you the threads and physical evidence of what was happening at the time, yes the problem started / initiated on early production Lyr's (or Asgards ? ). But there were still a few people that had the same problems after the relay's were installed.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I'm not overstating nothing, I watched closely to those threads and watched people get banned that chimed in with their opinion's and some Schiit bashing. The problem was the first initial release of the Lyr and one person I know of had it happen to their HD650's on the Asgard. What's even funny is that even after the relay was installed on in-production models thanks to Jason, their was still a few that had their can's killed, unusual it definitely was. For the record, don't say that I'm overstating the issue a bit, if you had an extremely expensive headphone which was killed due to a large DC offcharge the driver's can handle when powering on/off would you had been letting it go past as a small problem? Don't forget there were other's affected that are not part of the Head-fi forum. Not to mention sensitivity has little play into why they were killed by the Lyr or whatever when they work fine with other headphone amp's.


 
  If you're not overstating nothing, wouldn't you be overstating something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh mama... better put mah low impedance phones out before I turn them on to be safe T_T


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> If you're not overstating nothing, wouldn't you be overstating something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Begone troll or provide something useful to post.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Begone troll or provide something useful to post.


 
  But really though, you said that even with the relay that there were people with blow outs? I'll just remove the plug each time to be safe... don't want my first pair of $54+ headphones to go hasta la vista.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> But really though, you said that even with the relay that there were people with blow outs? I'll just remove the plug each time to be safe... don't want my first pair of $54+ headphones to go hasta la vista.


 
   
  Yes, good for you


----------



## leesure

defqon said:


> I'm not overstating nothing, I watched closely to those threads and watched people get banned that chimed in with their opinion's and some Schiit bashing. The problem was the first initial release of the Lyr and one person I know of had it happen to their HD650's on the Asgard. What's even funny is that even after the relay was installed on in-production models thanks to Jason, their was still a few that had their can's killed, unusual it definitely was. For the record, don't say that I'm overstating the issue a bit, if you had an extremely expensive headphone which was killed due to a large DC offcharge the driver's can handle when powering on/off would you had been letting it go past as a small problem? Don't forget there were other's affected that are not part of the Head-fi forum. Not to mention sensitivity has little play into why they were killed by the Lyr or whatever when they work fine with other headphone amp's.




1. I admitted that those few who had issues would not agree that you were overstating it. 

2. The VAST majority of cases involved very sensitive cans and ALL the cases had to do with leaving their headphones in during the start up...something I don't do with any amp. 

3. Every electronics company has odd cases of issues. The real question is how do they handle them. I've never known Jason to run from a problem once it's been made plain.

I assume you feel you've made your point and have forewarned the masses. Thanks for that.

Now the thread can get back to a conversation on subjects like synergy, sound quality and availability.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





leesure said:


> 1. I admitted that those few who had issues would not agree that you were overstating it.
> 2. The VAST majority of cases involved very sensitive cans and ALL the cases had to do with leaving their headphones in during the start up...something I don't do with any amp.
> 3. Every electronics company has odd cases of issues. The real question is how do they handle them. I've never known Jason to run from a problem once it's been made plain.
> I assume you feel you've made your point and have forewarned the masses. Thanks for that.
> Now the thread can get back to a conversation on subjects like synergy, sound quality and availability.


 
   
  Exactly otherwise


----------



## MrViolin

Sorry if I gave you the impression I was a troll, just was slightly joking. But I was seriously worried when everyone was talking about the blow outs. Yes... I guess I'm beating the dead cow now, so let us move on. It won't really subtract from anything, and I'm fine with taking the few extra seconds to just make sure that I don't ho my headphones.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Why does every thread that starts out as an entertaining read eventually devolve into a argument.

  People on here should remember


----------



## leesure

defqon said:


> Exactly otherwise


You seem very fond of that gif.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> People on here should remember


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Why does every thread that starts out as an entertaining read eventually devolve into a argument.
> 
> People on here should remember


 
  ): yup, same happened at the momentum thread w/ the issue of bagging and I got them out that one. Well it was more of complaining and going off topic but w/e LOL I thought it said crows, but then I saw it 

 Edit: momentum... I meant the amperior thread


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Begone troll or provide something useful to post.


 
  The guy who is telling someone else to provide something useful to post is bringing up 1. ancient history and 2. information about off-topic products.


----------



## DefQon

Here we go again with off/topic discussion.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> The guy who is telling someone else to provide something useful to post is bringing up 1. ancient history and 2. information about off-topic products.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

On other notes, in an email with Jason, he told me that the "Asgard and Bifrost murder the Modi and Magni", whatever that means. I'm tempted to pick one up myself just to see how they would sound.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





han bao quan said:


> "Asgard and Bifrost murder the Modi and Magni", whatever that means. I'm tempted to pick one up myself just to see how they would sound.


 
   
  Of course it would, it will be a poor marketing strategy to make something cheaper and more powerful then your higher-end offerings. What Jason meant is that the Modi and Magni are strictly budget line offerings from them. If you want something better you look up to the Bifrost and Asgards, Ganja and Majunior.


----------



## FACSman

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Headphone stand was $40 shipped on the bay. Interconnects are not supplied--the margin has got to be really thin on this Schiit


 
  WOW! Looks like an Omega which is $175 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Got a web link, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  TIA - Rich


----------



## Wolf11

Grr... now I have to decide between the Modi + Magni to go with my HD650 or getting a camera... hmm


----------



## moviedave

Well, KStuart guessed that the Magni would be roughly comparable to the C421 (which he had not heard).  As I am making my initial impressions (using my HD650, HD660 and dacport lx), having heard the C421, I can say that isn't true.  The C421 has a noticeable bigger sound-stage than the Magni.  The first time I switched from the cMoy to the C421, it was a huge difference.  When switching from the cMoy to the Magni, the sound-stages are roughly comparable.  It feels a little more detailed than the cMoy, but that could be from the fact it is brighter than the cMoy and pushes the treble forward a bit more.  It feels a bit less congested than the cMoy, but I don't feel it is a night and day difference.  At this point, the Magni only has about 19 hours on it, so I will keep it going to see if any changes occur.  I plan on listening to the Magni solely for the next week, and really get used to it.  Then I will switch back to the cMoy to see if any new differences have presented themselves.  Early verdict: A nice $99 amp.


----------



## TMRaven

I don't buy into the asgard and bifrost 'murdering' the magni/modi.  In the world of amps and dacs, nothing murders anything.  These aren't headphones.  Jason's using a little bit of hyperbole to help you along your choice to spend more money.  Notice how he didn't put 'asgard murders magni' in the magni description page?  Because if he did it'd be bad marketing.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I don't buy into the asgard and bifrost 'murdering' the magni/modi.  In the world of amps and dacs, nothing murders anything.  These aren't headphones.  Jason's using a little bit of hyperbole to help you along your choice to spend more money.  Notice how he didn't put 'asgard murders magni' in the magni description page?  Because if he did it'd be bad marketing.


 
   
  And that's exactly why I ordered the stack so I can test them myself...if it ever ships :/


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





facsman said:


> WOW! Looks like an Omega which is $175 USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't think you can get them anymore.  The post was deleted from eBay.  The seller still offers other stuff.  Either he is out of stock, or he got nailed with patent claims from the real McCoy...  Sorry


----------



## swmtnbiker

defqon said:


> Of course it would, it will be a poor marketing strategy to make something cheaper and more powerful then your higher-end offerings. What Jason meant is that the Modi and Magni are strictly budget line offerings from them. If you want something better you look up to the Bifrost and Asgards, *Ganja* and Majunior.




*Ganja*??? Is Schiit moving away from naming their products after figures from Norse mythology and moving on to Rasta nomenclature??? HAHAHAHA!!!! I want one.


----------



## swmtnbiker

tmraven said:


> I don't buy into the asgard and bifrost 'murdering' the magni/modi.  In the world of amps and dacs, nothing murders anything.  These aren't headphones.  Jason's using a little bit of hyperbole to help you along your choice to spend more money.  Notice how he didn't put 'asgard murders magni' in the magni description page?  Because if he did it'd be bad marketing.




Exactly. While I'm looking forward to putting the Magni/Modi up against my Asgard/VDA-1, I'm not anticipating any bloodshed.


----------



## Pudu

swmtnbiker said:


> *Ganja*??? Is Schiit moving away from naming their products after figures from Norse mythology and moving on to Rasta nomenclature??? HAHAHAHA!!!! I want one.




Whereas Gungnir uses the Adapticlock, the Ganjas will rely on Dreadclocks.


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Whereas Gungnir uses the Adapticlock, the Ganjas will rely on Dreadclocks.


 

 Wow


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mnarwold said:


> Wow


 
  LOL


----------



## swmtnbiker

Jah mon!


----------



## Pudu

mnarwold said:


> Wow




I know! Good eh!


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Actually, not necessarily.  Clearly, all 4 products are being sold at some particular profit margin.   If the new super cheap products were just as good as the expensive ones, then they would sell far better, since they would take market share away from other makers.   The total profit could be more.
   
  For example, if the net profit on one Asgard is 3 times the net profit on a Magni (just a guess), then if they sold 10 times as many Magni's, then they would make more money selling Magni's than Asgards - even if they no longer could sell Asgards because the Magni was considered just as good.
   
  So, I think that in the below $1000 price range, the prices are really based on the costs, rather than pricing based on sound quality, in other words it is unlikely that they said "this Asgard sounds as good as other $250 amps, so that is our price".


----------



## majiktripp

Really looking forward to a 240v compatible version of the 16VAC adapter used for the Magni - I'll be all over this like a shot!
   
  Come on Schiit, get it sorted!!


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Interconnects are not supplied--the margin has got to be really thin on this Schiit.


 
  Schiit has interconnects for connecting stacked DAC and Amp for $20.   I liked the product description:
   
  Quote: 





> *Beyond Just Technology: SuperUltraHyperTechnology*
> PYST cables are made from only the finest 6-nines Unobtanium™ alloy, molecularly assembled in our Alternate Universe™ reality-distortion tesseract field , using a secret geometry reverse-engineered from crashed UFOs, painstakingly smuggled out of Area 51 by deep-cover operatives. Performance is further enhanced by the use of a QuantConnect™ quantum-entangled pair of transmission interfaces, held at absolute zero by our exclusive Stasis Field™ technology. The cables are then wrapped in NanoAeroCap™, a nanotechnology-enabled aerogel anti-capacitance insulation system, featuring Fractal Interleaved Geometry™ to create negative inductance for maximum audio transmission quality.
> 
> Or, er, well . . . again, no. These are nice, high-quality cables, with solid, reliable connectors. And they’re short. And not too expensive. That’s it. Hope you like them!


----------



## mnarwold

Well, they certainly win "Best Item Descriptions" and "Best FAQs" awards. Up there with Stevish' IFAQs at http://stevish.com/ifaq
  What should they win?


----------



## compoopers

Still waiting for an O2/ODAC comparison. I swear, whoever gets to doing that first (and does it well) will be my hero.

When a product is so obviously touted as a competitor to the O2/ODAC, it NEEDS to be compared! In a huge, awesome battle/review. 

Moreover I refuse to buy products from either side till the reviews come out ^_^


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I already explained in our PM to prevent any further complications and showed you the threads and physical evidence of what was happening at the time, yes the problem started / initiated on early production Lyr's (or Asgards ? ). But there were still a few people that had the same problems after the relay's were installed.


 
   
  Ok, to clear things up:

 1. We know of exactly one case of a defective Lyr killing a headphone, post-relay. The person posts on this board--and he will tell you that we told him "it is defective, send it back and we'll fix it." He actually wanted to keep the amp, he was so happy with it, and kept it to the point where it blew up a headphone. If you have friends who have blown up headphones with Lyr, post-relay, they're not talking to us. And they should. In that case, the amp is defective, and we will fix it.

 2. Any defect in our products is magnified on the forums, due to our large volume production. We have literally thousands of Lyrs and Asgards out in the world. If they had lots of issues, we simply wouldn't be a viable business. Our stuff is extremely reliable. Remember, Mike and I have been doing this for several decades. If you check the resale prices on 20-year-old Sumo and Theta gear, you'll get a pretty good idea that we build solid products.

 To repeat some stuff from other threads regarding the relays, etc:
   
  1. Why did the Asgard and Lyr not have relay protection when we first launched? When we started the company two years ago, we assumed we were building the highest-possible sonic performance products for an audience looking for the same, and who knew that this could involve taking some precautions. It's very common in megabuck gear to have a "turn on sequence," for example, where if you turn on the preamp after the power amp, you might be looking at voice coils. I'm not saying this is right, I'm just saying this is how it is. Now, we understand clearly that we have to provide reasonable protection. 
   
  2. As far as we know, all early Asgard owners have been notified, and all who wanted the relay mute have it. A lot of people don't want relays. Of course, others still trickle in from secondhand and thirdhand owners. Relays have been in place since August 2011. If you want to know if an Asgard has a relay, ask the owner if there's a noticeable click 15-20 seconds after it powers up.
  
 3. Only about 10% of total Lyr production went out without a relay. However, although early Lyr owners were notified, the take rate on the relay addition is very low. Most don't want it. Again, if you want to know if it has the relay, ask the owner about the click.
  
 4. If you were not notified, or if you buy an early production Lyr or Asgard that has not had the relay added, the offer stands to retrofit any of them, from any owner (original or second/third/fourth/etc hand) for free. You only pay for shipping.


----------



## woodie

The Magni/Modi can drive the LCD2... but are they close to being ideal for that purpose?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Ok, to clear things up:


 
   
  Thanks for the detailed post Jason! Very helpful.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Whereas Gungnir uses the Adapticlock, the Ganjas will rely on Dreadclocks.


 
   
  It's all good man, I got a prescription... I smoke that Schiit to get rid of the Jitter


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





barry s said:


>


 
   
   
  I like that even though this isn't a super dressed up picture (super intense lighting, things carefully placed, etc) that stack looks really clean and does indeed have a super small footprint.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> *Ganja*??? Is Schiit moving away from naming their products after figures from Norse mythology and moving on to Rasta nomenclature??? HAHAHAHA!!!! I want one.


 
   
  If only Schiit product's were tuned by engineers listening to Bob Marley...


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





pelli said:


> It's all good man, I got a prescription... I smoke that Schiit to get rid of the Jitter


 
  hahaha


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





pelli said:


> It's all good man, I got a prescription... I smoke that Schiit to get rid of the Jitter


 

 I'm in Colorado, where you don't even need a prescription now


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





mnarwold said:


> I'm in Colorado, where you don't even need a prescription now


 
  thats just insane, I'm pretty positive that legalizing weed is a bad move but don't really want to commit on forums. Otherwise, this thread will turn to a full blown political blood bath!


----------



## DefQon

Weed brings peace not war.
   
  Anyway, let's get back on track with the topic of Magnums and Moddy's.


----------



## Porter1

Quote: 





mnarwold said:


> I'm in Colorado, where you don't even need a prescription now


 
   
  greetings from WA


----------



## FlySweep

fizzix said:


> *I'm pretty positive that legalizing weed* *is a bad move..*


----------



## DarthUnnamed

For those who have both the magni and the modi: How are they?


----------



## preproman

Good To Go


----------



## Barry S

The Magni & Modi are solid products. My earlier post looks more critical than I intended, because I was evaluating them against Schiit's more expensive amps and dac. Taken on their own, they sound very good, the build quality is very nice, and the design is beautiful--these are fun to have on my desk. I'm impressed with the power and punch they deliver on the low end and nothing sounds thin--pretty good for a tiny amp. These are worth a listen and mine are staying.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





barry s said:


> The Magni & Modi are solid products. My earlier post looks more critical than I intended, because I was evaluating them against Schiit's more expensive amps and dac. Taken on their own, they sound very good, the build quality is very nice, and the design is beautiful--these are fun to have on my desk. I'm impressed with the power and punch they deliver on the low end and nothing sounds thin--pretty good for a tiny amp. These are worth a listen and mine are staying.



 Best Amp/dac combo for $200 (desktop)?


----------



## NZheadcase

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Ok, to clear things up:
> 
> 1. We know of exactly one case of a defective Lyr killing a headphone, post-relay. The person posts on this board--and he will tell you that we told him "it is defective, send it back and we'll fix it." He actually wanted to keep the amp, he was so happy with it, and kept it to the point where it blew up a headphone. If you have friends who have blown up headphones with Lyr, post-relay, they're not talking to us. And they should. In that case, the amp is defective, and we will fix it.
> 
> ...


 
  +1. That's A-grade service in my book.


----------



## NZheadcase

Love to hear impressions of Modi+Magni vs E17+E09K...hello? Anyone have both setups?  
   
  I have the e17 and it will only cost a little bit more than a Magni to get the E09K, whereas the magni+modi will set me back around $300NZ, plus cost of separate compatible wall wart. 
   
  But the magni+modi stack would probably look fantastic on my desk compared to the FiiO stack. I can hear my wallet groaning already...


----------



## QldKev

I've posted this in the sponsors section but have not got a reply yet, hope this isn't against the forum rules to post here too as it seems like a different bunch of users in this thread. I have read both threads from start to finish.
   
   How would Magni/Modi combo go with a set of AH-D600? 
   
  For use in Australia (230v) would I be better getting a 230v to 16vac power supply, or get a 230v to 110v adapter and use the supplied power supply?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





nzheadcase said:


> Love to hear impressions of Modi+Magni vs E17+E09K...hello? Anyone have both setups?
> 
> I have the e17 and it will only cost a little bit more than a Magni to get the E09K, whereas the magni+modi will set me back around $300NZ, plus cost of separate compatible wall wart.
> 
> But the magni+modi stack would probably look fantastic on my desk compared to the FiiO stack. I can hear my wallet groaning already...


 
   
  I believe most everyone who ordered both is still waiting on the Modi since most are supposed to ship out today apparently.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Best Amp/dac combo for $200 (desktop)?


 
  Not sure if it's the best because I don't have anything comparable to A/B it with at the moment, but it's very good.


----------



## preproman

I would say.  It's going to be hard to beat at this price + it's performance.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





defqon said:


> The earlier Schiit amp's killed various users headphones. It's a problem that Jason fixed later on.


 
   What do you mean?  I've been playing my new DT-770 limited on it for a few days to break both in and noticed this morning that the DT-770 sounds blown and distorted.  Can you please provide me more info on what you are referring to?


----------



## Porter1

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> What do you mean?  I've been playing my new DT-770 limited on it for a few days to break both in and noticed this morning that the DT-770 sounds blown and distorted.  Can you please provide me more info on what you are referring to?


 
   
  PM'd, but you can read the gist of it here in this thread.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> What do you mean?  I've been playing my new DT-770 limited on it for a few days to break both in and noticed this morning that the DT-770 sounds blown and distorted.  Can you please provide me more info on what you are referring to?


 
   
   
  It's pretty much impossible for Magni to blow up anything--it has quite a bit of protection built into it. If you're having problems with your amp, please contact us.
   
  Also, for clarification (from earlier in this thread):
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/270#post_8970366


----------



## fizzix

Modi/Magni shipment pending still =[[


----------



## olddtfan

I am not really impressed with the Filo   E17+E09K Combo they sounded too bright to me. So if the  Modi+Magni is anything like Schitts other products it will be great by comparison.


----------



## brodudeman

New to this hobby and looking to get this as my first amp. My source is an iPad 3rd generation. How do I connect the iPad to the magni?


----------



## Prakhar

You would connect using a LOD or an interconnect from the Headphone Out.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





brodudeman said:


> New to this hobby and looking to get this as my first amp. My source is an iPad 3rd generation. How do I connect the iPad to the magni?


 
   
  In the most basic form, you would use a cable like this from the iPad's headphone jack to the back of the Magni.
   
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2


----------



## swmtnbiker

fizzix said:


> Modi/Magni shipment pending still =[[




Mine too. I'm hoping that Jason and company will be able to pull off getting things on our doorsteps before Christmas. It helps that I'm right next door to California...


----------



## puffmtd

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Mine too. I'm hoping that Jason and company will be able to pull off getting things on our doorsteps before Christmas. It helps that I'm right next door to California...


 

 Just got a shipping notice on mine.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Nice! On the Magni/Modi stack? When did you place your order?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Well, well, well. Just received an email from Schiit myself:

Your order has been updated to the following status:
New status: Shipped

Schweet!


----------



## compoopers

Still waiting on O2/ODAC vs Modi/Magni comparison.

I think I might need to start offering a god damn reward for this comparison. $5000 worth in sexual favors from me, guys?


----------



## puffmtd

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Nice! On the Magni/Modi stack? When did you place your order?


 

 12/13/12 for the stack.....glad your's shipped!


----------



## brodudeman

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> You would connect using a LOD or an interconnect from the Headphone Out.


 
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> In the most basic form, you would use a cable like this from the iPad's headphone jack to the back of the Magni.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2


 
   
  Thanks for the help guys. So is the cable in the link below another way to connect them aside from the one shown above?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Ziotek-ZT1900664HC1-2-Feet-30Pin-Stereo/dp/B0051MQJ2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355978293&sr=8-1&keywords=dock+to+rca


----------



## swmtnbiker

puffmtd said:


> 12/13/12 for the stack.....glad your's shipped!




Same order date here. Looks like we're both gonna be having some fun over the Christmas holiday. I've also got a used Lyr coming in just to mix things up a bit.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





brodudeman said:


> Thanks for the help guys. So is the cable in the link below another way to connect them aside from the one shown above?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ziotek-ZT1900664HC1-2-Feet-30Pin-Stereo/dp/B0051MQJ2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355978293&sr=8-1&keywords=dock+to+rca


 
   
  That cable will sound better. There will be a different performance boost, depending on the generation of ipod you have.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> Still waiting on O2/ODAC vs Modi/Magni comparison.
> I think I might need to start offering a god damn reward for this comparison. $5000 worth in sexual favors from me, guys?


 
  Compoopers. What are you doing. Comppoers. Stahp.  It's ok man, the world won't fall apart unless you're debating on whether or not to return phones within the window of purchase (me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but really, I'd think that it'd be some time before you'll get your comparison b/c these guys a relatively new, and then you stack on top of that someone who has both setups. I'ts ok, we understand you, but patience is a virtue as the saying goes.


----------



## TMRaven

I've been comparing the objective combo vs the schiit stack for the past couple hours using he-400.  They're very near each other in performance.  I'd get the schiit stack because it's cheaper and looks better.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





brodudeman said:


> Thanks for the help guys. So is the cable in the link below another way to connect them aside from the one shown above?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ziotek-ZT1900664HC1-2-Feet-30Pin-Stereo/dp/B0051MQJ2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355978293&sr=8-1&keywords=dock+to+rca


 
   
   
  I use one of those (in your link above) with an iPod Touch - works fine.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I've been comparing the objective combo vs the schiit stack for the past couple hours using he-400.  They're very near each other in performance.  I'd get the schiit stack because it's cheaper and looks better.


 
  Oh Schiit, seriously?
   
  Dang...I purchased the O2/ODAC a few weeks ago. T_T


----------



## kstuart

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Well, well, well. Just received an email from Schiit myself:
> 
> Your order has been updated to the following status:
> New status: Shipped
> ...


 
  I had that status 10 minutes after ordering the Magni, and it then took about 30+ hours for it to actually go out the door of Schiit.  YMMV.


----------



## mopiko

how can we use the Magni in uK..!?
 Any plans for making a 240v


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





mopiko said:


> how can we use the Magni in uK..!?
> Any plans for making a 240v


 
  Hi mopiko,
   
  I have just ordered ordered the Schiit Modi / Magni combo and I am in the UK. I was discussing this with Schiit yesterday, obviously the Modi is USB powered so no problem there. 
   
  For the Magni you just need to add a voltage converter / stepper (appx £11.00)......You plug the Magni into the converter and then the converter into the UK mains...this will then step the power to the Magni from 230v to 110v and hey presto you are in business.
   
  Schiit confirmed the Magni runs on about 8watts of power.....so a converter with a maximum load of 45w should be sufficient.
   
  something like this will do the job - www.threedoubleyou.com/convertpower.htm


----------



## cib24

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> Hi mopiko,
> 
> I have just ordered ordered the Schiit Modi / Magni combo and I am in the UK. I was discussing this with Schiit yesterday, obviously the Modi is USB powered so no problem there.
> 
> ...


 
  I did the exact same thing. I am originally from the US and now live in the UK due to work so I have a few converters in my flat so that I can use some of my old US electronics. Works just fine and have never had an issue. I purchased a few converters off of Ebay for like £6-£7 each.


----------



## bcpk

I found this one http://www.maplin.co.uk/ac-ac-multi-voltage-500ma-power-supply-35927 which might match okay... only thing I'm not sure about is the 16 VAC "regulated +/- 15V rails" on the standard Magni power supply description. The Maplin output is just 15 V AC. Would have to check with Jason whether or not that is satisfactory.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Same order date here. Looks like we're both gonna be having some fun over the Christmas holiday. I've also got a used Lyr coming in just to mix things up a bit.


 
  I ordered mine on the 15th  hopefully in 2 days I'll see a status change. I also have my first pair of Grados coming in d.


----------



## Defiant00

Ordered the stack on the 13th and got my shipping notice today; planning on getting some good comparison time in with the Bifrost/Asgard over the holiday.


----------



## shadow419

I know the Magni is very new, but I wonder if anyone has compared it to The Wire headphone amp by Owen over at diyaudio.  I know it's a long shot since The Wire wasn't a retail amp or widely built, but if anyone does I would be curious.


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Oh Schiit, seriously?
> 
> Dang...I purchased the O2/ODAC a few weeks ago. T_T


 
   
   
  Do not worry though, you still bought a winner!  The objective combo sounds real good, providing your headphone isn't thin sounding.
   
  I still want to compare these two amp/dacs though throughout the week.  I'm sure I'll be able to pick out some minuscule differences in them.


----------



## Battou62

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Do not worry though, you still bought a winner!  The objective combo sounds real good, providing your headphone isn't thin sounding.
> 
> I still want to compare these two amp/dacs though throughout the week.  I'm sure I'll be able to pick out some minuscule differences in them.


 
  It's okay, I will be here to buy a O2 combo from the lowest seller. Let the bidding begin


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Do not worry though, you still bought a winner!  The objective combo sounds real good, providing your headphone isn't thin sounding.
> 
> I still want to compare these two amp/dacs though throughout the week.  I'm sure I'll be able to pick out some minuscule differences in them.


 
   
   
  I don't own the O2 or ODAC.  I was wondering were you going to swap amps and dacs to see if you get anything different?


----------



## hydralisk01

Quote: 





moviedave said:


> Well, KStuart guessed that the Magni would be roughly comparable to the C421 (which he had not heard).  As I am making my initial impressions (using my HD650, HD660 and dacport lx), having heard the C421, I can say that isn't true.  The C421 has a noticeable bigger sound-stage than the Magni.  The first time I switched from the cMoy to the C421, it was a huge difference.  When switching from the cMoy to the Magni, the sound-stages are roughly comparable.  It feels a little more detailed than the cMoy, but that could be from the fact it is brighter than the cMoy and pushes the treble forward a bit more.  It feels a bit less congested than the cMoy, but I don't feel it is a night and day difference.  At this point, the Magni only has about 19 hours on it, so I will keep it going to see if any changes occur.  I plan on listening to the Magni solely for the next week, and really get used to it.  Then I will switch back to the cMoy to see if any new differences have presented themselves.  Early verdict: A nice $99 amp.


 
   
  I'm interested in the Magni because its cheap and looks nice.  I am using the c421 with my newly acquired HE-400 and it seems ok.  I have to put the c421 on high and turn the volume to ~65%.  The c421 could power my re262 nicely on low and ~40% volume, so i find it odd Hifiman saying that using a headphone jack is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'd like to hear your updated impression of the Magni vs c421 =D


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





kstuart said:


> I had that status 10 minutes after ordering the Magni, and it then took about 30+ hours for it to actually go out the door of Schiit.  YMMV.


 
   
  Hopefully.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I tested my new DT-770 Limited on the DragonFly DAC.  No issues so it must be something else in the chain when I heard the distortion running through the Magni. 
   
  So the DAC is not shipping yet?  Glad I ordered them separately.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

So, would i need an rca adapter if i wanted to use the he-400's on these? (don't own the he-400, so i don't know if it comes with it or not)


----------



## moviedave

Quote: 





hydralisk01 said:


> I'm interested in the Magni because its cheap and looks nice.  I am using the c421 with my newly acquired HE-400 and it seems ok.  I have to put the c421 on high and turn the volume to ~65%.  The c421 could power my re262 nicely on low and ~40% volume, so i find it odd Hifiman saying that using a headphone jack is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm sorry.  I had the C421 a while ago.  From memory, the C421 had a similar tonality to the cMoy, which would make it a bit darker and warmer than the Magni.  The C421 has a noticeably bigger sound-stage.  In terms of detail or clarity, without the C421 here, I can't say.  Knowing what I know now, if I had already bought the C421, I don't think I would get the Magni.  But, my big headphone is the HD650 and I listen to mostly classical with it, so sound-stage is huge for me.  As always, nothing beats hearing something for yourself.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> So the DAC is not shipping yet?  Glad I ordered them separately.


 
   
  The Modi is shipping but is currently on 5-7 days backorder. My stack went out today. I ordered on the 13th.


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I've been comparing the objective combo vs the schiit stack for the past couple hours using he-400.  They're very near each other in performance.  I'd get the schiit stack because it's cheaper and looks better.


 

 Does "very near in performance" mean measured performance, or "ear" performance?
   
  I would assume that the Objective equipment would measure better, overall, but if switching back and forth reveals no obvious problems (high noise, missing treble, bass roll off, channel balance, whatever), the Schiit is probably "good nuff".
   
  Can you qualify your impressions in any more detail?


----------



## Magick Man

defiant00 said:


> Ordered the stack on the 13th and got my shipping notice today; planning on getting some good comparison time in with the Bifrost/Asgard over the holiday.




Same same, I'll be comparing with my O2/ODAC combi unit.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> Does "very near in performance" mean measured performance, or "ear" performance?


 
   
  He did specifically mention that he'd been comparing them with the HE-400, so "ear" performance sounds about right.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How common is it to find someone with audio measuring gear?
   
  I might pick up a Magni for myself, but I like the O2's battery power mode which makes it transportable and easy to bring along with me to school.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> The Modi is shipping but is currently on 5-7 days backorder. My stack went out today. I ordered on the 13th.


 
  Status updated to shipped as well!


----------



## Leveler

Has somebody tried the DT880/600ohm with the Magni???? The Beyers are in the mail, and I have the Audioengine D1, and I'm sure it's amp won't be enough for the Beyers so I want to get the Magni, but then I've been reading that the Magni is bright so it might not pair well with the Beyers... damn


----------



## hydralisk01

Quote: 





moviedave said:


> I'm sorry.  I had the C421 a while ago.  From memory, the C421 had a similar tonality to the cMoy, which would make it a bit darker and warmer than the Magni.  The C421 has a noticeably bigger sound-stage.  In terms of detail or clarity, without the C421 here, I can't say.  Knowing what I know now, if I had already bought the C421, I don't think I would get the Magni.  But, my big headphone is the HD650 and I listen to mostly classical with it, so sound-stage is huge for me.  As always, nothing beats hearing something for yourself.


 
   
  Cool, i found that the c421 needs high using iPhone and LOD.  When used with my laptop via usb dac i could use it on low.  I think the c421 is sufficient, wont be getting Magni (unless I get a chance to hear it myself and like it haha).


----------



## Barry S

I've been doing some critical listening with a pair of HD650's tonight running the Magni and Modi, and also feeding the Magni, Lyr, and Mjolnir out of the Gungnir as a reference. This all gets a little complicated, but let me start to tease out the good stuff.

The Magni fed by the Gungnir sounds great. Powerful, good dynamics, nice resolution, slightly (but not overly) bright. Lots of air and space around the instruments. The Modi is pretty good, but doesn't have the air and resolution during complex passages that the Gungnir presents. Bottom line--the Magni scales up with a better dac. 

The Lyr sounds better than the Magni, but at $550 with a good pair of tubes vs. $100--the Magni is a tremendous value. The Lyr is warmer and has more air and dynamics than the Magni, but it's a difference of refinement.

Feeding the Lyr with the Modi reduces some of that air and dynamics, but it still sounds great. You could start with the Magni and Modi and upgrade either side and get a nice step up, but if I had to choose, I'd lean towards upgrading the dac first. If only I had a Bifrost handy.

The HD650 is very enjoyable with the M&M. I spent most of the day listening to this combination at work and it delivers a high end listening experience. More to come....


----------



## pelli

Thanks Barry!  
   
  Can't wait to hear the rest.  Have you hooked the Modi up to the Mjolnir yet?  I am looking at this as a temporary solution until I get the funds for the Gungnir.  My Bifrost is going to have to go back to my main speaker system soon and i would like something better than my E17 to feed the Mjo.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Barry S

Pelli-- Not yet, but it's on my list to try. There are only so many combinations you can listen to without overload. I try to sample different types of music with each combination because some recordings can mask or exaggerate the differences.


----------



## brodudeman

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> I use one of those (in your link above) with an iPod Touch - works fine.


 
   
  Cool, and thanks.


----------



## merkil

barry s said:


> I've been doing some critical listening with a pair of HD650's tonight running the Magni and Modi, and also feeding the Magni, Lyr, and Mjolnir out of the Gungnir as a reference. This all gets a little complicated, but let me start to tease out the good stuff.
> The Magni fed by the Gungnir sounds great. Powerful, good dynamics, nice resolution, slightly (but not overly) bright. Lots of air and space around the instruments. The Modi is pretty good, but doesn't have the air and resolution during complex passages that the Gungnir presents. Bottom line--the Magni scales up with a better dac.
> The Lyr sounds better than the Magni, but at $550 with a good pair of tubes vs. $100--the Magni is a tremendous value. The Lyr is warmer and has more air and dynamics than the Magni, but it's a difference of refinement.
> Feeding the Lyr with the Modi reduces some of that air and dynamics, but it still sounds great. You could start with the Magni and Modi and upgrade either side and get a nice step up, but if I had to choose, I'd lean towards upgrading the dac first. If only I had a Bifrost handy.
> The HD650 is very enjoyable with the M&M. I spent most of the day listening to this combination at work and it delivers a high end listening experience. More to come....




So which combo do you believe would be better sounding Asgard/Modi or Magni/Bitfrost?


----------



## Barry S

merkil said:


> So which combo do you believe would be better sounding Asgard/Modi or Magni/Bitfrost?




I don't have the Asgard or the Bifrost, so it's tough to say. I did listen to a comparison of the Modi feeding the Mjolnir and the Gungnir feeding the Magni with my LCD-2s this morning. Both combinations sound good, but overall, I'd choose the Gugnir with the Magni. It sounded like the higher resolution of the better dac had more of an effect than than any limitation of the less expensive Magni. The differences are more subtle than stark, and other people may have different preferences. 

If I had to place a bet, I'd put my money on the dac upgrade first, especially since the Asgard and Magni are both solid state amps. If you were looking for the warmer smoother sound of the Lyr, I'd say the amp upgrade would get you closer to your goal.


----------



## TMRaven

mrmateohead said:


> Does "very near in performance" mean measured performance, or "ear" performance?
> 
> I would assume that the Objective equipment would measure better, overall, but if switching back and forth reveals no obvious problems (high noise, missing treble, bass roll off, channel balance, whatever), the Schiit is probably "good nuff".
> 
> Can you qualify your impressions in any more detail?




Subjective performance, of course. I'm a very firm believer in objective measurements for headphones, but I'll be the first to tell you they correlate almost nothing for amp measurements, because they all measure very good.


----------



## merkil

barry s said:


> I don't have the Asgard or the Bifrost, so it's tough to say. I did listen to a comparison of the Modi feeding the Mjolnir and the Gungnir feeding the Magni with my LCD-2s this morning. Both combinations sound good, but overall, I'd choose the Gugnir with the Magni. It sounded like the higher resolution of the better dac had more of an effect than than any limitation of the less expensive Magni. The differences are more subtle than stark, and other people may have different preferences.
> If I had to place a bet, I'd put my money on the dac upgrade first, especially since the Asgard and Magni are both solid state amps. If you were looking for the warmer smoother sound of the Lyr, I'd say the amp upgrade would get you closer to your goal.




Thanks for the reply Barry. I was looking to get a Magni/Modi combo but then I thought Asgard/Modi might be a little more future proof with driving variety of headphones and still keep the costs down. Then after reading your post I thought about the Magni/Bifrost combo. Always good to hear other people's opinions.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





merkil said:


> Thanks for the reply Barry. I was looking to get a Magni/Modi combo but then I thought Asgard/Modi might be a little more future proof with driving variety of headphones and still keep the costs down. Then after reading your post I thought about the Magni/Bifrost combo. Always good to hear other people's opinions.


 
   
  I haven't had the Asgard in a while but from first impressions of the Magni, I'd personally choose the Magni as the more versatile amp.


----------



## Barry S

I'm back to comparing the HD-650 and LCD-2 on the Magni And Modi stack. The HD-650 really sounds good with the M&M. I like the way the Magni brightens up the HD-650. The Modi doesn't resolve as cleanly as the Gungnir, and that takes away some of the air and space around instruments, but the Magni gives some of that back--so the combination works with the HD-650.

Something about the synergy between the LCD-2 and the M&M is really bugging me. Normally, I think the LCD-2 beats the HD-650 in every aspect, but the HD-650 seems like a better match with the M&M. I can't quite put my finger on it, but it may be that the M&M doesn't do a good job focusing the bass extension on The LCD-2, letting it muddy the upper bass and lower mids. I have more listening to do, but the lower end of the HD-650 sounds cleaner to me.


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I'm back to comparing the HD-650 and LCD-2 on the Magni And Modi stack. The HD-650 really sounds good with the M&M. I like the way the Magni brightens up the HD-650. The Modi doesn't resolve as cleanly as the Gungnir, and that takes away some of the air and space around instruments, but the Magni gives some of that back--so the combination works with the HD-650.
> Something about the synergy between the LCD-2 and the M&M is really bugging me. Normally, I think the LCD-2 beats the HD-650 in every aspect, but the HD-650 seems like a better match with the M&M. I can't quite put my finger on it, but it may be that the M&M doesn't do a good job focusing the bass extension on The LCD-2, letting it muddy the upper bass and lower mids. I have more listening to do, but the lower end of the HD-650 sounds cleaner to me.


 

 Thanks for keeping us updated Barry. I just bought the ODAC and O2, but I'm still intrigued by these new products and interested in their performance even though I will probably never own them


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I'm back to comparing the HD-650 and LCD-2 on the Magni And Modi stack. The HD-650 really sounds good with the M&M. I like the way the Magni brightens up the HD-650. The Modi doesn't resolve as cleanly as the Gungnir, and that takes away some of the air and space around instruments, but the Magni gives some of that back--so the combination works with the HD-650.
> Something about the synergy between the LCD-2 and the M&M is really bugging me. Normally, I think the LCD-2 beats the HD-650 in every aspect, but the HD-650 seems like a better match with the M&M. I can't quite put my finger on it, but it may be that the M&M doesn't do a good job focusing the bass extension on The LCD-2, letting it muddy the upper bass and lower mids. I have more listening to do, but the lower end of the HD-650 sounds cleaner to me.


 
  Fantastic work, Barry.  Thanks for your impressions.


----------



## imackler

Hope this isn't a dumb question: I don't leave my headphones plugged in but plug them in after the amp is on each day and unplug them before I turn the amp off. I believe this is the proper sequence with solid state amps. And now for the questions: Since my HD600 has a 1/8" jack, I need to use the 1/4" plug. But is there any downside to leaving the 1/4" plug in the amp and just inserting/taking out the 1/8" headphone cable jack from the 1/4" plug (thus leaving the 1/4" to 1/8" converter plugged into the amp?  Is there any disadvantage to using the "plug" at as a jack converter instead of a cable converter? I can't think of any...


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Hope this isn't a dumb question: I don't leave my headphones plugged in but plug them in after the amp is on each day and unplug them before I turn the amp off. I believe this is the proper sequence with solid state amps. And now for the questions: Since my HD600 has a 1/8" jack, I need to use the 1/4" plug. But is there any downside to leaving the 1/4" plug in the amp and just inserting/taking out the 1/8" headphone cable jack from the 1/4" plug (thus leaving the 1/4" to 1/8" converter plugged into the amp?  Is there any disadvantage to using the "plug" at as a jack converter instead of a cable converter? I can't think of any...


 
  There are no dumb questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was actually a good question IMO. I think it'd just be the same, the current/shock would go to the plug first, so nbd. It's a problem if that extra voltage goes to the drivers and washaws them. But I don't see the real difference in time of taking out the 1/4. If you have to screw it out/in I'd just take out/plug in the jack.


----------



## TMRaven

Ya I don't see why not. The magni has protective relay when turning it on, so you could leave anything plugged into it. I even left cans plugged into my other amps, but I always lowered the volume pot before turning on and off.


----------



## Parallax982

Does anyone have any sense of whether the Modi would work well with Audioengine A5+ speakers? I love them but have been running them through the sound card on my Macbook Pro. I was going to get an Audioengine D1 but the reviews are mixed. I was thinking Bifrost, but that might be overkill given that I'm streaming MOG and Pandora; not really listening to anything else. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Modi with Audioengine speakers and how it sounded. Would the D1 be the best choice because it's well matched? Would the Bifost be the best choice because it's the highest quality? Is it worth the extra $ over the Modi? Is this all just totally subjective and there's no way to answer these questions without listening for myself?


----------



## ninjames

So it is considered most safe to insert and remove headphones when the amp is on?


----------



## MrViolin

Does anyone know how these do with the k70X series, and how does the audioquest dragonfly compare with the modi (does anyone know of a mini to RCA splitter that's cheap? think I saw one earlier in this or another mod/magni thread that was white on amazon) along with being hooked up to the magni?


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





parallax982 said:


> Does anyone have any sense of whether the Modi would work well with Audioengine A5+ speakers? I love them but have been running them through the sound card on my Macbook Pro. I was going to get an Audioengine D1 but the reviews are mixed. I was thinking Bifrost, but that might be overkill given that I'm streaming MOG and Pandora; not really listening to anything else. I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Modi with Audioengine speakers and how it sounded. Would the D1 be the best choice because it's well matched? Would the Bifost be the best choice because it's the highest quality? Is it worth the extra $ over the Modi? Is this all just totally subjective and there's no way to answer these questions without listening for myself?


 

 I'm not speaking from experience with the Modi, since I don't have one, but I would think it would work fine with the A5s. From the reviews so far (there aren't many since it is so new) it seems like the Modi is pretty transparent and doesn't really change the sound signature much (please correct me if I'm wrong). The difference between the Modi and Bitfrost isn't going to be huge and IMOH wouldn't be worth the extra money for your setup. I guess it partly depends on the style of your listening. If you have music on in the background while you're doing other things than Modi will plenty good. If you sit back and just listen to music and really focus on all the detail and nuance in the music, then Bitfrost might serve you better over the long haul, especially if you are wanting to build your system up.
   
  Note: This is just my opinion which has only been made through experience with other budget dacs and reviews I've read for the bitfrost and modi. I've never heard the modi or bitfrost, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## whereas

Why is it that I've never heard of plugging / unplugging / etc. concerns outside of a Schiit thread?


----------



## cardern

I just got my Magni in the mail. I also have a FiiO E10- is it possible for me to connect these two, or does the fact that the E10 is a DAC+amp make them incompatible? Also, is there any way that I can use the Magni on its own, or will I have to get a Modi /other standalone DAC to use it?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





whereas said:


> Why is it that I've never heard of plugging / unplugging / etc. concerns outside of a Schiit thread?


 
   
  Be around long enough and you'll see threads devoted to it...not just Schiit amps!


----------



## Tofujr

Pretty awesome product from Schiit! Very tempting.


----------



## Spiderman

Waiting for more impressions before I bite.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

I'm waiting for some used ones to show up in the F/S place


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So what do I have to do?


----------



## sumitabhg

cardern said:


> I just got my Magni in the mail. I also have a FiiO E10- is it possible for me to connect these two, or does the fact that the E10 is a DAC+amp make them incompatible? Also, is there any way that I can use the Magni on its own, or will I have to get a Modi /other standalone DAC to use it?




You can use E10 with magni without an issue, just connect E10 line out to magni RCA inputs using a 3.5 mm to RCA connector.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





flysweep said:


>


 
  in-screw*ing deed
  Quote: 





han bao quan said:


> I'm waiting for some used ones to show up in the F/S place


 
  We might be waiting a while


----------



## h2oxide

Extremely curious to try this puppy. 1.2W for that price is insane although power isn't everything. For those of us in Australia, would it just be a matter of buying an adapter?


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





sumitabhg said:


> You can use E10 with magni without an issue, just connect E10 line out to magni RCA inputs using a 3.5 mm to RCA connector.


 
  You can use the Magni by itself.


----------



## olddtfan

Thought I would pass this on the Modi Now shows instock at the Schitt site.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





olddtfan said:


> You can use the Magni by itself.


 
  but if you use the Magni directly, let's say from a laptop, you would need a mini to RCA cable, then you would be using both your laptops amp, and the Magni, which is not the best thing to do right?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





leveler said:


> but if you use the Magni directly, let's say from a laptop, you would need a mini to RCA cable, then you would be using both your laptops amp, and the Magni, which is not the best thing to do right?


 
   
  It may compromise the sound a bit, but it should still be a big step up from the laptop's amp.  Some laptops have a line out and you can get a line out for most iDevices that will skip the internal amp.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote: 





pelli said:


> It may compromise the sound a bit, but it should still be a big step up from the laptop's amp.  Some laptops have a line out and you can get a line out for most iDevices that will skip the internal amp.


 
   
  Well assuming he has a halfway decent laptop it won't be too bad, the only laptop I have that's particularly terrible is a HP Pavilion DV6T 6100 Quad which has an impressively large amount of hiss at all times on the line out/headphone out, while the rMBP really sounds quite good.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> There are no dumb questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Ya I don't see why not. The magni has protective relay when turning it on, so you could leave anything plugged into it. I even left cans plugged into my other amps, but I always lowered the volume pot before turning on and off.


 
   
  Quote: 





ninjames said:


> So it is considered most safe to insert and remove headphones when the amp is on?


 
   
  Thanks for the advice/questions guys! Can anyone confirm whether I can always leave my headphones plugged in? I always took it that with all solid states, whether relay or not, and not just Schiit, safest practice was to plug in and unplug while the amp was on, and not to leave them plugged in while turning on and off the amp.


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





whereas said:


> Why is it that I've never heard of plugging / unplugging / etc. concerns outside of a Schiit thread?


 
  That is something I have wondered myself I would assume that this advice wold stand for all amps of any brand.


----------



## Spiderman

So I'm considering buying both the modi and the magni at the same time, now my question is do I need the PYST cables they sell on their website to connect them or would a rca cable do the job? And just to clarify the modi does come with a usb already? And does anyone know if schiit does combined shipping??


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> So I'm considering buying both the modi and the magni at the same time, now my question is do I need the PYST cables they sell on their website to connect them or would a rca cable do the job? And just to clarify the modi does come with a usb already? And does anyone know if schiit does combined shipping??


 
   
  RCA Cable works but the Magni does not come in with one. Modi needs a USB printer cable but does not come with one. I'm almost certain Schiit does combined shipping but I just ordered the Magni so I can't promise.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Just got my Magni/Modi stack today and am listening right now: FLAC via J River Media Center 24-bit WASAPI -> Modi -> Magni -> HD650. I've only had about 30 minutes of headtime but here are some initial impressions:



 The Magni drives my HD650 very authoritatively with the volume control at 9:00.
 Sound has punch and weight.
 Can't detect much grain - smooth.
 Compared to my VDA-1/VAC-1 stack -> Asgard, Modi/Magni have a smaller soundstage and less air around instruments. It's a narrower and more "intimate" sound signature, but very pleasant.
 The Magni doesn't get hot at all. It's just pleasantly warm to the touch after coming up to temperature and won't give you 3rd degree burns like the Asgard. 
 Ordered a pair of Pyst RCA interconnects for the stack, but the natural bend radius of the cables lifts the back end of the Magni up by about 1/2" when stacked on top of the Modi.
 Modi was giving me random pops during playback when connected to a USB 3.0 port. Moving it to a USB 2.0 port did away with this. More investigation needed.
 

These are some VERY preliminary impressions and observations. I'll also say that the packaging and shipping materials are very attractive, understated, of high quality, and professionally done. The products are presented very well. So far I'm impressed that Schiit is able to offer this kind of quality at this price point. I'd say that they've upped the ante for the budget amps/DAC market.


----------



## TMRaven

I'm going to be making my own cables from scratch to connect the magni/modi together.


----------



## Barry S

I agree with all of this. The M&M do a terrific job with the HD650. The biggest drawback is the lack of air, but it's not a show stopper by any means. If I'm not A/B-ing, I adjust to the signature and it's very enjoyable. The power, dynamics, and slightly bright signature do a lot to counter the lack of air.



swmtnbiker said:


> Just got my Magni/Modi stack today and am listening right now: FLAC via J River Media Center 24-bit WASAPI -> Modi -> Magni -> HD650. I've only had about 30 minutes of headtime but here are some initial impressions:
> 
> The Magni drives my HD650 very authoritatively with the volume control at 9:00.
> Sound has punch and weight.
> ...


----------



## whereas

Anybody got a D5000 to try this with?


----------



## preproman

Same holds true for the D5000 as stated above.  The bass is a little lose..


----------



## thinh4u2

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Just got my Magni/Modi stack today and am listening right now: FLAC via J River Media Center 24-bit WASAPI -> Modi -> Magni -> HD650. I've only had about 30 minutes of headtime but here are some initial impressions:
> The Magni drives my HD650 very authoritatively with the volume control at 9:00.
> Sound has punch and weight.
> Can't detect much grain - smooth.
> ...


 
  Very informative, i thank you


----------



## cwsiggy

Does the DAC have the annoying click that the Bifrost has when connecting to a source and I believe it was even in between songs


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





cwsiggy said:


> Does the DAC have the annoying click that the Bifrost has when connecting to a source and I believe it was even in between songs


 
   
  That was the Bifrost's muting relay and only occurred with SPDIF and only if the source stopped sending data between tracks. The Bifrost through USB does not click between tracks, just once when first powered on.
   
  So unless they completely changed the design (unlikely since the Modi is based on the Bifrost's USB card), it should not click.


----------



## ninjames

Can anyone confirm that the PYST cables aren't suited for the Magni + Modi?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Can anyone confirm that the PYST cables aren't suited for the Magni + Modi?


 
   
   
  What do you mean?  I have those cables on my M&M stack..  What's the problem?


----------



## TMRaven

One person says the cables aren't flexible enough, and result in the magni's rear being lifted an inch or so off its feet.


----------



## SurfWax

If I have a turntable with RCA outs, can I just plug them directly into the Magni or an Asgard?


----------



## worldtipper

surfwax said:


> If I have a turntable with RCA outs, can I just plug them directly into the Magni or an Asgard?




No, you need a phono stage between the turntable and amplifier.


----------



## worldtipper

Erg, submitted that twice due to being in mobile view.


----------



## SurfWax

I thought so, but I just figured I'd ask in case maybe the Asgard had something built-in like some vintage amps/receivers


----------



## peter123

Just ordered a Magni.
   
  Will probably take a couple of weeks for it to arrive to Norway but I'm really looking forward to try it out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Keep those impressions coming!


----------



## preproman

Yep,  That is true.  I think they may be too short.  I had to bend mine in shape.  Then put something heavy on top of the stack for a few days so it would stay in place.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I agree with all of this. The M&M do a terrific job with the HD650. The biggest drawback is the lack of air, but it's not a show stopper by any means. If I'm not A/B-ing, I adjust to the signature and it's very enjoyable. The power, dynamics, and slightly bright signature do a lot to counter the lack of air.


 

   
  Solution for lack of air.


----------



## swmtnbiker

preproman said:


> Yep,  That is true.  I think they may be too short.  I had to bend mine in shape.  Then put something heavy on top of the stack for a few days so it would stay in place.




A judiciously placed zip tie, applied VERY loosely, is a great solution for this little issue:


----------



## Barry S

Family portrait.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Very nice!


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Family portrait.


 
   
  Super clean, I love the setup! Is that by any chance a rocket ship lamp?


----------



## Barry S

Thanks guys! It's a rocket sculpture--no lights unfortunately.


----------



## thrak

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Family portrait.


 
   
  Schiit-head!


----------



## Barry S

thrak said:


> Schiit-head!




Guilty as charged.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Comments I made on another forum for a member asking about K701 pairing with Magni.
   
  Sorry for the delay guys, had the in-laws over so it's been crazy.
   
  Let me get this out there.  I don't have any high-tech gear to test amps and headphones.  I use my ears and experience. :music:
   
  This is not a review, just impressions on how it pairs with the K701.  To my ears the Magni sounds good for a $99 amp.  It has good punchy bass and clean crisp highs.  The AKG K701 is not expensive in the world of hi-fi headphones.  It is perhaps one of the most revealing headphones on the market regardless of price.  It's revealing sound may not suit everyone and can be hard on the ears and difficult to pair with amps and sources.  This headphone is the "garbage in, garbage out" type.  With that said, it shows flaws on the Magni.  While the amp has good punchy bass and crisp highs, it has a bump in the 2.5khz area which make it hard for me to like.  The K701 brings that out front and center.  It sounds like the amp is shouting at you.  Another area is deficiency is refinement.  Everything sounds like it's coming at you all at once.  While this is common on budget amps, you only notice it when you compare the Magni to a higher priced amp like the Musical Fidelity M1 HPA.  Refinement is why Hi-Fi gear is so much money.  I know it is not a fair comparison.  The Magni is a $99 amp while the HPA is $799.  The Magni is not a bad amp, it's just a bad match for the K701. For those with this headphone I suggest to spend more money and buy a better amp so you can enjoy what the K701 can give you.  
   
  If you are just seeking for a good kick in the pants for your less revealing budget headphones, the Magni is a good buy and should give you the boost you want.
   
  note: my Magni has a volume control issue.  The left side cuts out when I wiggle the knob.  I'll send it back for a replacement.
   
  BTW, the tube based X-Can V8 is a great match for the K701/K702.  That amp can be had for about $400 on the used market.  The stock tubes are better IMO than Gold Lions.


----------



## TMRaven

Magni doesn't have a bump in the 2khz area, the K701/2 does.  Just look at its frequency response graphs.


----------



## Neosk

Yeah I have the q701 and the upper midrange is naturally shouty. That is one of the flaws of the headphone itself.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Comments I made on another forum for a member asking about K701 pairing with Magni.
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys, had the in-laws over so it's been crazy.
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting observations. I'll reserve judgment until more impressions/reviews roll-out. I appreciate the K 701 impressions though as I am soon to receive one myself.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Magni doesn't have a bump in the 2khz area, the K701/2 does.  Just look at its frequency response graphs.


 
   
   
  I was just getting ready to say that...


----------



## TigzStudio

subscribed. 

   
  Little guy has plenty of fight. 
  I am digging it so far... Hey, can't complain for $99. 
  More thoughts later.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> subscribed.
> 
> 
> Little guy has plenty of fight.
> ...


 
  Uh, just letting you know. You could die. Your Magni has turned into a Viking..


----------



## compoopers

Looking for O2/ODAC VS Magni/Modi as well as M/M + HE-400 impressions.

Thanks everyone hope you're enjoying them


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> Looking for O2/ODAC VS Magni/Modi as well as M/M + HE-400 impressions.
> 
> Thanks everyone hope you're enjoying them


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi Very indepth


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Listening on Denon D7000 right now then on to K550 then Sony 1R. Will report back if anyone is still interested. 

BTW, the Magni must have a weak solder somewhere in the volume pot. The problem shows up when the amp is hot.


----------



## MrViolin

Thanks for the 70X series impressions hifiguy! Heard the magni does get warm, and that the asgard gets hot enough for 3rd degree burns... but that might have been a hyperbole. HE-400 seems to be really popular... never noticed how popular it was until reading the magni/modi threads.


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> Listening on Denon D7000 right now then on to K550 then Sony 1R. Will report back if anyone is still interested.
> BTW, the Magni must have a weak solder somewhere in the volume pot. The problem shows up when the amp is hot.


 
   
  Does it sound like the same issue you had with the DT-770 where you mentioned it sounds blown and distorted?


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi Very indepth


 
  Lol love your review buy a stack of shiit.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

qldkev said:


> Does it sound like the same issue you had with the DT-770 where you mentioned it sounds blown and distorted?




No it doesn't sound like that anymore. Maybe it was something else in the chain. 

D7000 & K550 didn't pair well either. Those two are some of my favs. On to the Sony 1R.


----------



## compoopers

wolfetan44 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi Very indepth




 THANK YOU


----------



## sumitabhg

Hey guys, would Schiit Magni will be an upgrade over Fiio E9,  what's your opinion on this ?


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi Very indepth


 
  dat review


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Just wondering, what do you use to connect the modi and the magni together?


----------



## autoteleology

> Hey guys, would Schiit Magni will be an upgrade over Fiio E9,  what's your opinion on this ?


 
   
  The Fiio E9 kinda sucks. I know this just coming off of one, listening to my new ODAC / O2 combo. It has pretty weird impedance issues (something like 42 ohms output resistance on the 3.5mm jack), and it isn't the most clear or transparent amp.

 If the Magni is anywhere near as good as the O2 is, it'll be a huge upgrade.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Just wondering, what do you use to connect the modi and the magni together?


 
   
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12


----------



## swmtnbiker

darthunnamed said:


> Just wondering, what do you use to connect the modi and the magni together?




Standard RCA interconnects, like the Pyst cables that Schiit sells for twenty bucks a pair:



EDIT: D'OH!


----------



## sumitabhg

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> The Fiio E9 kinda sucks. I know this just coming off of one, listening to my new ODAC / O2 combo. It has pretty weird impedance issues (something like 42 ohms output resistance on the 3.5mm jack), and it isn't the most clear or transparent amp.
> 
> If the Magni is anywhere near as good as the O2 is, it'll be a huge upgrade.


 
  Thanks Tus-Chan. Ordered a Magni


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Two or one rca's?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Two or one rca's?


 
   
   
  2
   
  If you get it from Schiit they sell it as a pair.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Standard RCA interconnects, like the Pyst cables that Schiit sells for twenty bucks a pair:
> 
> EDIT: D'OH!


 
  lol'd


----------



## Spiderman

Come on guys more impressions !!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Do the rca cables come with the magni + modi? If not, that's kinda annoying..


----------



## autoteleology

The amp and DAC come without any cables aside from the power cables.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

That's just irritating..i mean i already had to order the a to b usb cable


----------



## TTNK

It keeps costs down I guess? I wouldn't think that some cheap cables would be too much to put in with the package? Probably want you to spend mony on their own cables I guess.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> It keeps costs down I guess? I wouldn't think that some cheap cables would be too much to put in with the package? Probably want you to spend mony on their own cables I guess.


 
  Yeah. i'm looking on amazon and bestbuy and i don't see any 6" (inch, not feet) RCA cables. Schiit has them, but they're $20....


----------



## Spiderman

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Yeah. i'm looking on amazon and bestbuy and i don't see any 6" (inch, not feet) RCA cables. Schiit has them, but they're $20....


 
  I would just say buy a 1.5 ft cable from monoprice and put some cable ties on them, don't think the cables are really worth it since I have heard that they don't fit the modi and magni perfectly and it ends up lifting the top unit.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





spiderman said:


> I would just say buy a 1.5 ft cable from monoprice and put some cable ties on them, don't think the cables are really worth it since I have heard that they don't fit the modi and magni perfectly and it ends up lifting the top unit.


 
  Yeah, i was planning on doing that instead. $4, not too bad...


----------



## fizzix

Just in time for christmas


----------



## TMRaven

It's not too hard to make your own cables.


----------



## fizzix

I forgot to get a usb 2.0 cable -_- now I have to go to radioshack


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> I forgot to get a usb 2.0 cable -_- now I have to go to radioshack


 

 Ah ha enjoy the last minute Xmas mall crush.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

How do you track them, anyway? Is there a tracking number somewhere?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> How do you track them, anyway? Is there a tracking number somewhere?


 
  If you just ordered, it is unlikely it got shipped today.  It is christmas eve after all...  When your stuff does ship (probably Wed. at the earliest) you will get a shipping notification.


----------



## fizzix

*Immediate impressions*
  Packaging: Standard.
  Aesthetics: Incredibly beautiful, nice slick design and color. Would probably match better with apple components being that they're pretty much the same color. The size is perfect for my desk which is about 6 ft. long with 2 keyboards 2 mice 3 monitors and a router in the way. The stack is very small and subtle but still noticable.
  Setup: Being that this is my first AMP/DAC combo the setup was very simple, Schiit made it easy for me with their instructions and PYST cables. Comes with stick-on feet which are easy to apply. Note that they dont come with a USB 2.0 cable for the Modi so if you're a first timer like me, make sure you get one in advance that's long enough to fit your needs. Also there is a "component levitation" problem with the RCA cables but some rubber band or zip ties fix it easily.
  Sound: Once again I'd like to say that this is my first stack so I have nothing to compare the sound quality to. Also I only have an ATH-M50 to listen. But god damn does it sound wonderful! Off the bat I notice the bass comes to life, not really sure how to say this but the jazz in songs sounds better as well, and Jessie Ware sounds better than she normally did.
  Price: Inexpensive.
  Thoughts: Haven't gone through the burn-in period yet but if you're a noobie to this world of head-fi like I am and you're deciding what kind of stack/combo you want to get yourself, pick this duo up asap and you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## TTNK

Well, I wasn't really planning on getting the magni, but sure enough, I actually got one for Christmas. Since I have it, I thought I'd post some impressions:

First of all, I am comparing this amp to the amp in my audioengine d1, with the source for both Amps being the d1 (kinda obvious but anyway...) and using my hd 598s to compare. so first things notice is the amp is brighter than the d1's amp section. It also has better detail and soundstage than the d1. The d1's amp section sounds congested compared to the magni. The bass is also more detailed and realistic. It's just overall better.

I guess this might be a "duh" thing because the d1 is primarily a DAC, and just has an amp as a second thought, but that's really all I have to compare it to. Its a good upgrade from the d1's amp section.


----------



## smellyfungus

After almost two weeks of toiling and following this thread I ended up ordering the combo just now. The tiny size and ability to drive the HE-400 seemed well worth it. I hope I don't lose much dropping from the Asgard/Bifrost combo.


----------



## autoteleology

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> After almost two weeks of toiling and following this thread I ended up ordering the combo just now. The tiny size and ability to drive the HE-400 seemed well worth it. I hope I don't lose much dropping from the Asgard/Bifrost combo.


 
   
  Why are you buying this in the first place if you already have those?


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Why are you buying this in the first place if you already have those?


 
  Yeah, would love to know this as well. The Asgard/bifrost is obviously gonna be better...


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> Well, I wasn't really planning on getting the magni, but sure enough, I actually got one for Christmas. Since I have it, I thought I'd post some impressions:
> First of all, I am comparing this amp to the amp in my audioengine d1, with the source for both Amps being the d1 (kinda obvious but anyway...) and using my hd 598s to compare. so first things notice is the amp is brighter than the d1's amp section. It also has better detail and soundstage than the d1. The d1's amp section sounds congested compared to the magni. The bass is also more detailed and realistic. It's just overall better.
> I guess this might be a "duh" thing because the d1 is primarily a DAC, and just has an amp as a second thought, but that's really all I have to compare it to. Its a good upgrade from the d1's amp section.


 
  Hey! I have a D1 and I have some 600 ohm DT880s coming so I want to get the Magni, I just want to know how the Magni compares in size to the D1, and if they're stackable


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Yeah. i'm looking on amazon and bestbuy and i don't see any 6" (inch, not feet) RCA cables. Schiit has them, but they're $20....


 
  noobs gonna noob
   
http://www.monoprice.com/


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> After almost two weeks of toiling and following this thread I ended up ordering the combo just now. The tiny size and ability to drive the HE-400 seemed well worth it. I hope I don't lose much dropping from the Asgard/Bifrost combo.


 

 Except for the fact that the Magni/Modi Combo will be smaller (meaning somewhat portable), there is no reason to drop your Asgard/BiFrost. SQ will obviously be much better with your current setup and if it's for home use, you are wasting your money. But... everyone is different, so good luck!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> noobs gonna noob
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/


 
   
   
   

  Right back at you


----------



## TTNK

Quote: 





leveler said:


> Hey! I have a D1 and I have some 600 ohm DT880s coming so I want to get the Magni, I just want to know how the Magni compares in size to the D1, and if they're stackable


 
   

   

   
  Thats how I stack them


----------



## smellyfungus

greed said:


> Except for the fact that the Magni/Modi Combo will be smaller (meaning somewhat portable), there is no reason to drop your Asgard/BiFrost. SQ will obviously be much better with your current setup and if it's for home use, you are wasting your money. But... everyone is different, so good luck!




gonna sell off my Asgard/bifrost. from the post in this thread it didn't sound like I'm losing much. also I'm using a separate stand to hold my schiit stack while the m&m will fit on my desk.

if I planned to buy a few more cans I could see keeping the Asgard/bifrost but I'm quite satisfied with my he-400 and if $200 combo works well I'd rather stick with that over something that's $700. hope that makes sense now.


----------



## autoteleology

But...but... Head-Fi! Your wallet should understand since it's been apologized to so many times by now. 

 In all seriousness, what you're saying makes perfect sense. I just got the O2 and the ODAC, and I fail to understand how a $1000 amp and a $2000 DAC could improve very much over what I've got now.
   
  I don't think I'll ever upgrade from the O2 / ODAC, it's just not even vaguely cost effective for what I'd have to get to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> But...but... Head-Fi! Your wallet should understand since it's been apologized to so many times by now.
> 
> In all seriousness, what you're saying makes perfect sense. I just got the O2 and the ODAC, and I fail to understand how a $1000 amp and a $2000 DAC could improve very much over what I've got now.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever upgrade from the O2 / ODAC, it's just not even vaguely cost effective for what I'd have to get to make a noticeable difference.


 
  Yeah me too. I like the O2/ODAC for the headphones I own and I wouldn't even consider buying more expensive gear. I've tried the Bifrost/Lyr combo (pretty much $800 total) with my headphones and they just didn't sound nearly as good as the O2/ODAC.
   
  Had I known about the Magni/Modi before the O2/ODAC I may have considered it...but then the Magni can't be used as a portable amp with a battery.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Right back at you


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Asgard:

32 ohms: 1.56 W
50 ohms: 1.0 W
100 ohms: 500 mW
120 ohms: 833 mW
300 ohms: 167 mW
600 ohms: 83 mW


Magni:

32 ohms: 1.2W
50 ohms: 1.0W
300 ohms: 260mW
600 ohms: 130mW


Just thought you guys would like to know how the power compares to the Asgard. Looks like it's more powerful than the Asgard for anything over 50ohm.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

mad lust envy said:


> Asgard:
> 32 ohms: 1.56 W
> 50 ohms: 1.0 W
> 100 ohms: 500 mW
> ...




Now this makes me very curious about the magni.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Asgard:
> 32 ohms: 1.56 W
> 50 ohms: 1.0 W
> 100 ohms: 500 mW
> ...


 
   
  But that's like saying a $99 point and shoot at 14mp is superior to a $400 DSLR that only has 10mp.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote: 





whereas said:


> But that's like saying a $99 point and shoot at 14mp is superior to a $400 DSLR that only has 10mp.


 
   
  Maybe I missed it, but I don't think superiority was implied anywhere?
   
   
  And as always, who's actually maxing out amps these powerful, anyway?  (Other than K1000 users, etc.  HE-6 users cranking the volume too.)


----------



## whereas

More powerful = superior, no?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





whereas said:


> More powerful = superior, no?


 
   
   
  NO


----------



## rawrster

darthunnamed said:


> Yeah, would love to know this as well. The Asgard/bifrost is obviously gonna be better...




I might buy this combo and i have better gear. For $200 it would be interesting to see how far that goes these days


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I don't think superiority was implied anywhere?
> 
> 
> And as always, who's actually maxing out amps these powerful, anyway?  (Other than K1000 users, etc.  HE-6 users cranking the volume too.)


 
   
   
  If you have an Nvidia Fermi GPU, to get the most power out of it you HAVE TO USE driver revision 196.75


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





ttnk said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks a lot!!!1


----------



## TMRaven

The magni looks pretty great without its feet and without being in a stack with its brother.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Aren't you afraid of scratching/scuffing?


----------



## DarthUnnamed

My he-400's come tomorrow, should i begin listening immediately (tomorrow), or should i burn them in (for those who believe in it) before the M&M come?


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> My he-400's come tomorrow, should i begin listening immediately (tomorrow), or should i burn them in (for those who believe in it) before the M&M come?


 
  Why not do both? Listen when you can, and burn them in when you aren't listening to them?


----------



## TMRaven

You won't hit the magical 300 hour mark before they come most likely, so just listen to them.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> My he-400's come tomorrow, should i begin listening immediately (tomorrow), or should i burn them in (for those who believe in it) before the M&M come?


 
  Hey, kris9031998
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just start listening!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Hey, kris9031998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hah, i guess i will wolfetan


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Did you get velour pads?


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Did you get velour pads?


 
  Indeed, headamp had a thing where they gave free velour pads and free next day shipping for $395, good deal i'll say


----------



## MrViolin

lol. Of course you'd listen to them. WHAT KIND OF BARNACLE WOULDN'T LISTEN TO A NEW PAIR? The phenomenon of burn-in/deviation in headphones is amazing :3 I had 2 pairs of my JVC's. One that I used everyday, and one that I didn't. When one had a loose driver, I used the other one. The sound was just weird.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> lol. Of course you'd listen to them. WHAT KIND OF BARNACLE WOULDN'T LISTEN TO A NEW PAIR? The phenomenon of burn-in/deviation in headphones is amazing :3 I had 2 pairs of my JVC's. One that I used everyday, and one that I didn't. When one had a loose driver, I used the other one. The sound was just weird.


 
  Well, i guess it's partly that i don't have an amp/dac/soundcard either, would love my first >$40 headphones to be out of the schiit magni and modi i also ordered


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Well, i guess it's partly that i don't have an amp/dac/soundcard either, would love my first >$40 headphones to be out of the schiit magni and modi i also ordered


 
  :3 oh, I see what you mean. Thought you said burn in the schiit stack/phones first, then listen. Yeah man, give them a listen!


----------



## Okamoto

Well, i was about to get a Schiit Asgard, but this thread completely changed my mind.
   
  Does anyone know how well they do paired with a HE-400?
   
  By the way, i just created a thread here asking it. Does anyone know if it will work on 120~127v sockets? Will i need a transformer?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  But if you listen to the HE400 without the M&M for a while, then when you get the M&M. Everything will just get better


----------



## TTNK

I am not afraid of anything.
   
  Joking aside, I actually didn't notice the stand bumps right away. They are on now


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

okamoto said:


> Well, i was about to get a Schiit Asgard, but this thread completely changed my mind.
> 
> Does anyone know how well they do paired with a HE-400?
> 
> ...




The HE-400 sounds great off the M&M. Comparing it directly to the ODAC+slightly warm SA-31, and while I prefer the latter combo for its fuller body, the HE400 off the M&M is still engaging and lively.


----------



## Okamoto

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The HE-400 sounds great off the M&M. Comparing it directly to the ODAC+slightly warm SA-31, and while I prefer the latter combo for its fuller body, the HE400 off the M&M is still engaging and lively.


 
   
  Thanks for the advice.
   
  What do you think about that combo for gaming? I remember someone saying the Magni doesn't have one of the best soundstages, so i wonder if will it work well for that purpose?


----------



## GREQ

How does the Magni sound with Grados? (also thinking about combining this with the Modi)
  I'm looking for a good all-rounder for my RS2i, vintage Beyer DT990, vintage AKG K141 and K241, some SFI orthos and my Sennheiser Momentum, but out of them all my RS2i seems to be the most fussy with sources.
   
  I know tubes are often suggested for Grados, but I'm considering my choices as I also have an 80's Fisher 12-band stereo EQ which I could add to the chain (to increase low bass response and turn down the treble slightly around 8000Khz as I find that to be the most piercing frequency area), but I'm worried that it may be the weak link. If I'm only sacrificing a tiny amount of sound resolution for a more balanced frequency response and improved 'flavour', I would probably be happy with it. But if adding the EQ is just a sonic disaster I won't be happy if I can only listen to my RS2i in 'piercing-fatigue' mode: this is ultimately dependant on the natural sound of the Magni and is there is any synergy between the two.


----------



## mnarwold

Quote: 





greq said:


> How does the Magni sound with Grados? (also thinking about combining this with the Modi)
> I'm looking for a good all-rounder for my RS2i, vintage Beyer DT990, vintage AKG K141 and K241, some SFI orthos and my Sennheiser Momentum, but out of them all my RS2i seems to be the most fussy with sources.
> 
> I know tubes are often suggested for Grados, but I'm considering my choices as I also have an 80's Fisher 12-band stereo EQ which I could add to the chain (to increase low bass response and turn down the treble slightly around 8000Khz as I find that to be the most piercing frequency area), but I'm worried that it may be the weak link. If I'm only sacrificing a tiny amount of sound resolution for a more balanced frequency response and improved 'flavour', I would probably be happy with it. But if adding the EQ is just a sonic disaster I won't be happy if I can only listen to my RS2i in 'piercing-fatigue' mode: this is ultimately dependant on the natural sound of the Magni and is there is any synergy between the two.


 

 I can't speak to the magni's synergy with the grado, but as far as the EQ is concerned, I think I can help. I don't know how good your Fisher EQ is, but eq in general doesn't change the SQ if you use it correctly. In general, you don't want to boost the quiet frequencies as much as you want to lower the loud frequencies. The way you're using it seems to be correct, depending on how much your boosting the bass. I know with my 225is, there is no loss of SQ when I correctly use a software EQ through J.River. I use it, like you, to flatten the response a bit. I find that with some music (like Natalie Cole's somewhat whiny voice) it makes things sound at least twice as good, but with others (Maroon 5, Nirvana, etc.) I prefer the Grado sound without the EQ. With the example of Natalie Cole, I wouldn't listen to her at all before I went through the long and tedious process of EQing my cans, then when I got the EQ just right I was blown away by the sound. I've wondered about getting a nice physical EQ so I can apply it to everything I listen to with my Grado's, not just my computer music. So far, the reviews I've read on the Magni seem to say that there is a small boost to the highs, which would make it less than ideal for pairing with a Grado sans-EQ.


----------



## drksun

Just got my first real setup, he400, magni and the $32 behringer DAC. Also tested the he400 on the audio2dj amp/DAC. 

Too early for any reviews but I noticed this morning that my magni volume pot is busted, now at zero volume you can still hear quiet music playing (yesterday this wasn't the case). At low volumes there's a channel imbalance, as I move the knob to hugher volumes my right channel cuts out and I get severe static/noise in the R channel. Then I turned it back and forth a few times and it went away. I know it's the amp because this only occurs when I touch / turn the volume pot. 

Anyone else have a similar issue? Ill have to get it touch with schiit about a replacement.


----------



## TMRaven

I noticed a very quiet sound when I put my pot as low as I can as well, which is unusual.   Getting channel imbalance on a low position isn't unusual for any amplifier.  However the loss of sound and static as you turn it up does sound worrisome.


----------



## thinh4u2

Quote: 





drksun said:


> Just got my first real setup, he400, magni and the $32 behringer DAC. Also tested the he400 on the audio2dj amp/DAC.
> Too early for any reviews but I noticed this morning that my magni volume pot is busted, now at zero volume you can still hear quiet music playing (yesterday this wasn't the case). At low volumes there's a channel imbalance, as I move the knob to hugher volumes my right channel cuts out and I get severe static/noise in the R channel. Then I turned it back and forth a few times and it went away. I know it's the amp because this only occurs when I touch / turn the volume pot.
> Anyone else have a similar issue? Ill have to get it touch with schiit about a replacement.


 
   
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I noticed a very quiet sound when I put my pot as low as I can as well, which is unusual.   Getting channel imbalance on a low position isn't unusual for any amplifier.  However the loss of sound and static as you turn it up does sound worrisome.


 
  Uh oh..i just placed an order for my Schiits yesterday...now you guys have me worried >.<


----------



## TTNK

I have the same thing on my magni too. It really isn't anything to worry about if you ask me. It is only apparent without music and only when the volume pot is at the 1 o'clock position and 9:30 - 10:00 position. With music, you'd never hear it. Another interesting thing to note is this Only comes up once the click comes on ( I think it's like some sort of protection relay).


----------



## GREQ

(continuation of my previous post above)
  Interestingly I just noticed that the Magni promotional photos on the Schiit website show a Grado being used with it. 
 Now I'm just wondering if that means that Schiit thinks they're good with Grados, or it's just marketing.


----------



## fizzix

Using the M&M with sr80's and they sound great


----------



## tdockweiler

So what is the general consensus? Is this supposed to be as transparent as the O2 or just more warm and "musical"?
  I may skip it if its too warm (highly unlikely) or has forward mids etc. My worst nightmare would be to get it and have it sound like an E10 on steroids.
  I don't want an amp that's only good with specific headphones. I prefer something that measures (and sounds) flat.
   
  If it's aimed at the Grado crowd, you think it had some slight warmth, but maybe not.
   
  I'm not convinced it's going to sound nearly identical to the O2/ODAC. It'd be nice though. I only have the ODAC though.
   
  Will probably get this or the O2 as a backup amp.
   
  It's amusing how someone mentioned it made the K701 sound like it was shouting at them, yet everyone blames the headphone first. The K701 never sounded like it's shouting at me unless it's bad synergy.
   
  I'd be mainly using this in another room with the DJ100, HD-650 and Q701. I guess if it's better than the E9, then i'll be happy. I guess they do have a decent enough return policy if I hate it.


----------



## TMRaven

It sounds pretty identical to the O2/ODAC.  The Objective combo-like sound, emphasizing the measurements of the pair on their site, and the price-point--  I think Schiit had a very clear goal in mind when they made these.  They even said the Magni and Modi are designed to sound as colorless as possible.
   
  The one guy said the K701/2 had a clear hump around 2-3khz with this pair.  Well, you don't even have to look past the headphone measurements to tell it's something brought out by the headphones themselves.  I don't buy the synergy crap, it's just whatever pair of sound signatures in headphones and amp sound best to whatever person.
   

   
   
   
   
   
  I have a hypothesis for the Grado crowd loving the Magni/modi, the m&m stack might seem bright and very clear compared to a lot of warmer amps on the market, and it just so happens Grado lovers like their Grados because they're bright and appear clear.  The more bright and apparent clarity they have, the more to love.  Can't get enough of it in other words.  I don't think the die-hard Grado fans would fancy a warmer sound.
   
   
   
  I would love for others to compare the magni/modi against the o2/odac besides me.  It'd be interesting to hear what they have to say about them.  One thing's for sure though, any possible hyperbole about the comparison is just that-- hyperbole, and those are not different characteristics anybody should worry about at this entry-level price point if said differences are so subtle.


----------



## drksun

Quote: 





drksun said:


> Just got my first real setup, he400, magni and the $32 behringer DAC. Also tested the he400 on the audio2dj amp/DAC.
> Too early for any reviews but I noticed this morning that my magni volume pot is busted, now at zero volume you can still hear quiet music playing (yesterday this wasn't the case). At low volumes there's a channel imbalance, as I move the knob to hugher volumes my right channel cuts out and I get severe static/noise in the R channel. Then I turned it back and forth a few times and it went away. I know it's the amp because this only occurs when I touch / turn the volume pot.
> Anyone else have a similar issue? Ill have to get it touch with schiit about a replacement.


 
   
  I was able to re-produce it on video, check it out.
http://youtu.be/uPfiBHQxppc
   
  Skip to 1:40 to listen to volume pot weirdness I'm having


----------



## tdockweiler

Well, if Schiit said they're supposed to be as colorless as possible, then i'll believe them.
  The reason I mentioned synergy is that it's easy for me to dislike a headphone on a very warm or even slightly warm source/amp. Heck, I don't even like the HD-650 with a Clip+ to amp because it makes it too warm. Weird, right?
  I also thought the Asgard was a bad match for the K702 and K601, but I guess i'm too picky. Technically it should have been fine..maybe it was a power issue, but highly unlikely. I didn't have the ODAC back then though.
  I still don't think the K701 should ever ever be shouty. I guess we all hear different, but do think an amp can cause this easily. The E10 with the HD-598 was that way for me. Mostly in the lower mids I think.
   
  For $99, some mild coloration isn't that big of a deal. It'll be interesting to compare this to my Headroom Micro. I think that's probably very transparent, but probably not as much as the O2. Don't care much as long as all my headphones sound the same.
   
  EDIT: I just bought one 2 seconds ago. Too bad I won't get it by the weekend. If I like it more than the E9, then i'll be happy. Not going to be used as my main amp anyway. Why the heck do I need two..wait 3 desktop amps for anyway..
   
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> It sounds pretty identical to the O2/ODAC.  The Objective combo-like sound, emphasizing the measurements of the pair on their site, and the price-point--  I think Schiit had a very clear goal in mind when they made these.  They even said the Magni and Modi are designed to sound as colorless as possible.
> 
> The one guy said the K701/2 had a clear hump around 2-3khz with this pair.  Well, you don't even have to look past the headphone measurements to tell it's something brought out by the headphones themselves.  I don't buy the synergy crap, it's just whatever pair of sound signatures in headphones and amp sound best to whatever person.
> 
> ...


----------



## amcrebelfan

I just hope to save up for the combo for my bedroom system. It looks like it would be great in there where I spend a lot of time due to disability. I don't like the headphone jack out of receiver so something like this would be perfect.


----------



## soldierblue348

I got the pair. I'm digging them so far. The volume pot is a little stiff past 11 or 12 o'clock (intentional?), but no biggie.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





amcrebelfan said:


> I just hope to save up for the combo for my bedroom system. It looks like it would be great in there where I spend a lot of time due to disability. I don't like the headphone jack out of receiver so something like this would be perfect.


 
  :/ man sorry to hear that. Hope you get better.


----------



## Asr

I ordered just the Magni amp which came in today. Less than half an hour of listening so far.
   
  I'm going to start with two operational complaints: (1) There's "noise bleed" at zero volume - i.e., I can hear music (although very quietly) when the volume is set to zero. Not that it's a dealbreaker, but I'm definitely surprised to hear an amp with noise bleed, mostly because I've gotten used to dead-quiet amps over the years. The volume pot also has channel imbalance near its lowest settings, just as it turns up from zero. (2) The gain is a little bit too high to be ideal for very efficient low-impedance headphones, like the Audio-Technica AD2000. It's only a little bit annoying to reach an ideal volume setting because of the gain. I would've liked a lower gain like 3x. It might not be an ideal amp for IEMs for that reason. In fact, I'd caution owners of low-impedance headphones to check their headphones' sensitivity ratings before buying this amp. Not sure I'd recommend the Magni for low-impedance headphones with sensitivities over 100 dB/mW, especially if using a source that has 2V RMS output (or more).
   
  That said, the first headphones I tested it on were my always-reliable AD2K. The specs indicated high-current capability for headphones of this type, so of course I had to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My immediate conclusion so far will be both positive and negative:
   
  + For $99 it's an absolute steal! It makes the AD2K sound decently good, something which not all amps can really claim. (I've heard a lot of amps sonically subtract something from the AD2K.) And the chassis has a great visual aesthetic too, IMO.
  - There's obviously no substituting for a Dynalo for the AD2K. While the AD2K still sounds good, the sound lacks both the accelerated forward-moving drive and extreme tightness of the Dynalo, particularly in the bass.
   
  The Magni reminds me of the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite in so many ways - American-made, solid-state, high-current output for low-impedance loads, discrete, DC-coupled, silver in color, and in a sleek chassis that fits the "cute as a button" metaphor. It's smaller than the GL though (the wall-wart is also smaller than the GL's Elpac). Not quite as good I'd expect if I could do a direct comparison, but still very good, and for $99, I can't really fault anything at that price. Seriously folks, I've heard worse amps that were a lot more expensive! The Magni has "steal me" written all over it. I'd call it the best-value amp of all time!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





asr said:


> I ordered just the Magni amp which came in today. Less than half an hour of listening so far.
> 
> I'm going to start with two operational complaints: (1) There's "noise bleed" at zero volume - i.e., I can hear music (although very quietly) when the volume is set to zero. Not that it's a dealbreaker, but I'm definitely surprised to hear an amp with noise bleed, mostly because I've gotten used to dead-quiet amps over the years. The volume pot also has channel imbalance near its lowest settings, just as it turns up from zero. (2) The gain is a little bit too high to be ideal for very efficient low-impedance headphones, like the Audio-Technica AD2000. It's only a little bit annoying to reach an ideal volume setting because of the gain. I would've liked a lower gain like 3x. It might not be an ideal amp for IEMs for that reason. In fact, I'd caution owners of low-impedance headphones to check their headphones' sensitivity ratings before buying this amp. Not sure I'd recommend the Magni for low-impedance headphones with sensitivities over 100 dB/mW, especially if using a source that has 2V output (or more).
> 
> ...


 
  From what JDS Labs' FAQ section says:
  Quote: 





> Why do nice amps have low volume imbalance?
> 
> This is a minor side effect of a high performance analog volume control. Any amplifier which relies on an analog potentiometer to control volume will exhibit some degree of channel imbalance at the lowest threshold of knob rotation. Imbalance is audibly resolved normally by 10-20% rotation of the knob.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  3.0x is a more reasonable gain for more sensitive headphones. 2.5x gain on my O2 is already pretty high for the V-MODA M-100 (I had to manually cut out resistors because the default 2.5x/6.0x was way too loud for me + background hiss). What's the gain for the Magni? Just read the product page and the gain is 5. That's allotta gain for me...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I prefer more gain for desktop amps. I wish it had a gain switch.


----------



## ChefJoe

Quote: 





asr said:


> I ordered just the Magni amp which came in today. Less than half an hour of listening so far.
> 
> I'm going to start with two operational complaints: (1) *There's "noise bleed" at zero volume - i.e., I can hear music (although very quietly) when the volume is set to zero. Not that it's a dealbreaker, but I'm definitely surprised to hear an amp with noise bleed, mostly because I've gotten used to dead-quiet amps over the years.* The volume pot also has channel imbalance near its lowest settings, just as it turns up from zero. (2) The gain is a little bit too high to be ideal for very efficient low-impedance headphones, like the Audio-Technica AD2000. It's only a little bit annoying to reach an ideal volume setting because of the gain. I would've liked a lower gain like 3x. It might not be an ideal amp for IEMs for that reason. In fact, I'd caution owners of low-impedance headphones to check their headphones' sensitivity ratings before buying this amp. Not sure I'd recommend the Magni for low-impedance headphones with sensitivities over 100 dB/mW, especially if using a source that has 2V RMS output (or more).


 
  I hooked up my Modi/Magni combo tonight and noticed the same thing you did with the noise floor still allowing a small amount of signal through.   Listened for about an hour, driving an old set of Sennheiser 280 Pros.  The Magni gets warm after being on for hours (although not to the point I'd worry about melting the rubber feet, just softening the adhesive). That said, I'm a happy camper.
   
  I think there's probably some room for aesthetic improvements in manufacturing with getting the volume pot mounted straight on (mine points down and to the left) and possibly incorporating some sort of guide/feet for stacking with the 4 corner screws at the top of the casing.  Then again, when you're amp number 310 off the line maybe the assembly line is just getting the hang of mounting the pots.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Ugh, i ordered them on sunday, still processing


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





drksun said:


> I was able to re-produce it on video, check it out.
> http://youtu.be/uPfiBHQxppc
> 
> Skip to 1:40 to listen to volume pot weirdness I'm having


 
  I would contact Jason and get another unit .


----------



## Barry S

I could do with a little less gain, but it's not really an issue for me.  The background on the Magni is quiet--hum and hiss free.  There's a difference between a tiny bit of bleed at the lower end of the pot and a black background.  There's some imbalance at the *very *low end of the pot, but this doesn't have any practical effect for me.  My pot is also not aligned precisely with the chassis (low in the mounting and axis to the lower-left); I'd rank this as a very minor annoyance.  I'm listening to the M&M/HD-650 at work and I'm really happy with this combination.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





amcrebelfan said:


> I just hope to save up for the combo for my bedroom system. It looks like it would be great in there where I spend a lot of time due to disability. I don't like the headphone jack out of receiver so something like this would be perfect.


 
   
  Are you me?


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Ugh, i ordered them on sunday, still processing


 

 Wouldn't be surprised if they were closed on Monday and Tuesday and that led to a delay. I ordered mine on Wednesday, but hopefully I'll get it next week.


----------



## Hawkinsman07

I just got mine this morning for my Christmas gift from the lovable folks. (Both the Magni (#107 baby!) and the Modi + PYST Unbalanced cables)
   
  Anyways, I'm burning them in.
   
  As its early on, but from my Q701's...it sounds a lot more resolving than my e17/e7 + e9. Smoother with slightly warmer mids? Still burning in....
   
  Still trying to pick out the nuances tho. These ears are still in training.
   
  Edit: I am hearing the (extreme) low end imbalance. With the pot all the way turned down, however, I can't hear any music coming through as a previous poster mentioned. It is most likely the AKG's picky nature.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





hawkinsman07 said:


> I just got mine this morning for my Christmas gift from the lovable folks. (Both the Magni (#107 baby!) and the Modi + PYST Unbalanced cables)


 
  Where does it say which # it is?


----------



## smellyfungus

darthunnamed said:


> Ugh, i ordered them on sunday, still processing




mine was processing for a couple days but it finally went thru and shipped today. hope yours did too.


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> Where does it say which # it is?


 

 http://schiit.com/cart/images/magni_01.jpg


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> mine was processing for a couple days but it finally went thru and shipped today. hope yours did too.


 
  Indeed, shipped a few hours ago. I'm hoping for tomorrow but realistically it'll come next week


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





qldkev said:


> http://schiit.com/cart/images/magni_01.jpg


 
  thanks


----------



## SgtPepper

I have a question about this Schiit.
   
  I currently use a Hifiman EF2A to power an Alessandro MS2i, Senn HD598, and Mr. Speakers Mad Dogs. The MS2i's and HD598's have a very high sensitivity, while the Mad Dogs' ortho drivers are supposedly much harder to drive. 
   
  With all of these headphones, my amp has so much gain built in it that the volume knob is pretty much useless because anything past 9 o'clock is deafening. I'd prefer to have my software volume maxed and be able to control the volume from the amp. If the Magni is a really powerful amp with no gain switch, would I run into the same problems I have with my EF2A?


----------



## swmtnbiker

More than likely. With my HD650 the Magni was deafening past 10 o'clock.


----------



## Defiant00

Just got mine in today. I can confirm that with my Grados I can also hear a slight bit of sound at zero volume; not that it's an issue, but just confirming.
   
  The M&M stack out of the box is definitely brighter than Bifrost/Asgard right now and has noticeably harsher treble. I intend to do a full comparison after I've given them some burn in time, including mix-and-matching and reporting how the amps compare using the same DAC and the other way around as well. But initial impressions comparing them as a stack I would say they sound quite good for the price, but the Asgard/Bifrost has a smoother treble that goes well with the LCD-2s. I'm quite interested in seeing if that changes as I give it some more time, but for now they just seem to be a good setup at the price and not necessarily giant killers (hardly an insult, but I'm just being realistic).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Try to see if its the Modi or Magni that gives the harsher treble, by using the Modi with the Asgard, and Bifrost with the Magni...


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Try to see if its the Modi or Magni that gives the harsher treble, by using the Modi with the Asgard, and Bifrost with the Magni...


 
   
  Yup, that's the plan (over the next few days though, don't expect anything immediately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
   
  Actually, after having left the M&M stack running while we watched some TV it already sounds a lot better. I make no claims of burn-in or otherwise, but this already seems better with the LCD-2s than my initial impression.
   
*Edit: *And having gone back and forth some more the treble now sounds a little bit different between the two stacks but most of the harshness appears to be gone. I have to wonder if Schiit burns in the M&M the same way they burn in their other stuff, since this is definitely a bigger change than I remember the Asgard or Bifrost going through.


----------



## Barry S

defiant00 said:


> Yup, that's the plan (over the next few days though, don't expect anything immediately   )
> 
> Actually, after having left the M&M stack running while we watched some TV it already sounds a lot better. I make no claims of burn-in or otherwise, but this already seems better with the LCD-2s than my initial impression.
> 
> *Edit: *And having gone back and forth some more the treble now sounds a little bit different between the two stacks but most of the harshness appears to be gone. I have to wonder if Schiit burns in the M&M the same way they burn in their other stuff, since this is definitely a bigger change than I remember the Asgard or Bifrost going through.




That's interesting. I was listening to the M&M all day yesterday with my HD650s and I was thinking the setup sounded less harsh and bright than my initial impressions. I figured it was me getting used to the sound, but maybe there's some burn-in involved. Normally, I'm really skeptical of the whole idea of burn-in--especially with solid state components, but I'll be interested if anyone else notices a change.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





barry s said:


> That's interesting. I was listening to the M&M all day yesterday with my HD650s and I was thinking the setup sounded less harsh and bright than my initial impressions. I figured it was me getting used to the sound, but maybe there's some burn-in involved. Normally, I'm really skeptical of the whole idea of burn-in--especially with solid state components, but I'll be interested if anyone else notices a change.


 
   
  Becoming accustomed to the sound is usually what causes "burn-in".


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





drksun said:


> Just got my first real setup, he400, magni and the $32 behringer DAC. Also tested the he400 on the audio2dj amp/DAC.
> Too early for any reviews but I noticed this morning that my magni volume pot is busted, now at zero volume you can still hear quiet music playing (yesterday this wasn't the case). At low volumes there's a channel imbalance, as I move the knob to hugher volumes my right channel cuts out and I get severe static/noise in the R channel. Then I turned it back and forth a few times and it went away. I know it's the amp because this only occurs when I touch / turn the volume pot.
> Anyone else have a similar issue? Ill have to get it touch with schiit about a replacement.


 
   
  If it was me I would keep it. There is nothing wrong with the sound when you are not messing with the volume pot.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hooster said:


> If it was me I would keep it. There is nothing wrong with the sound when you are not messing with the volume pot.


 
   
  I'd get it replaced while it's still under warranty. There shouldn't static, let alone severe static, when rotating the volume pot.


----------



## Hooster

Sure, if he thinks the replacement is going to be any better. It has been a long time since I had anything with that kind of rotating volume pot.


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Sure, if he thinks the replacement is going to be any better. It has been a long time since I had anything with that kind of rotating volume pot.


 
  I would have to say that static in the volume pot is a problem and I don't see why a replacement wouldn't fix the problem.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Sure, if he thinks the replacement is going to be any better. It has been a long time since I had anything with that kind of rotating volume pot.


 
   
  The Magni he has is defective, plain and simple.


----------



## peter123

My Magni is finally shipped.
   
  Now the looooong wait begins


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Just got mine in today. I can confirm that with my Grados I can also hear a slight bit of sound at zero volume; not that it's an issue, but just confirming.
> 
> The M&M stack out of the box is definitely brighter than Bifrost/Asgard right now and has noticeably harsher treble. I intend to do a full comparison after I've given them some burn in time, including mix-and-matching and reporting how the amps compare using the same DAC and the other way around as well. But initial impressions comparing them as a stack I would say they sound quite good for the price, but the Asgard/Bifrost has a smoother treble that goes well with the LCD-2s. I'm quite interested in seeing if that changes as I give it some more time, but for now they just seem to be a good setup at the price and not necessarily giant killers (hardly an insult, but I'm just being realistic).


 
  From my experience with a Bifrost/Lyr combo, the sound isn't that transparent compared to an O2/ODAC (e.g. a K 702 sounded "brighter" with the O2/ODAC vs the Bifrost/Lyr but the Bifrost/Lyr sounded kind of smeared and details weren't nearly as apparent as the O2/ODAC). Maybe what you're hearing is simply how the Grado's sound and not the DAC/amp itself?


----------



## Jimmy24

How much difference will I hear in a Lyr/Bitfrost combo than in a Crack + speedball on my HD650's?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Becoming accustomed to the sound is usually what causes "burn-in".


 
   
  It all depends really. For me I listened to a couple favorite tracks of mine with the M&M straight out of the box and noticed that the treble was noticeably harsher than the Bifrost/Asgard (as in, first time I haven't really liked the sound of the LCD-2s, which says a lot considering how forgiving they typically are). I then put on some music and went away to watch TV for a couple hours. Now A/B-ing them with the Bifrost and Asgard I'm not confident I'll be able to tell them apart, and they've definitely lost the harsh exaggerated treble that I heard right at the start.
   
  While I agree it's typically getting acclimated to the sound, in this case I was directly comparing it to my well-used Bifrost and Asgard and it definitely seems to have improved.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> From my experience with a Bifrost/Lyr combo, the sound isn't that transparent compared to an O2/ODAC (e.g. a K 702 sounded "brighter" with the O2/ODAC vs the Bifrost/Lyr but the Bifrost/Lyr sounded kind of smeared and details weren't nearly as apparent as the O2/ODAC). Maybe what you're hearing is simply how the Grado's sound and not the DAC/amp itself?


 
   
  I could certainly believe it if it was just the Grados, but I mainly used them to verify the M&M were working and then switched to the LCD-2s and even they sounded harsh. Fortunately, they sound a lot better now. I'm not a big burn-in subscriber, but since I was A/B-ing them with my Bifrost and Asgard both times I'm pretty confident that something changed for the better since they went from sounding fairly different in the treble to quite similar.


----------



## Jimmyjo

Add me to the long list. Just ordered the Magni. I sure do get a good feeling from these people unlike some others. They respond to my questions in a real friendly way. I hope I like the Magni as well as the buying experence,


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> It all depends really. For me I listened to a couple favorite tracks of mine with the M&M straight out of the box and noticed that the treble was noticeably harsher than the Bifrost/Asgard (as in, first time I haven't really liked the sound of the LCD-2s, which says a lot considering how forgiving they typically are). I then put on some music and went away to watch TV for a couple hours. Now A/B-ing them with the Bifrost and Asgard I'm not confident I'll be able to tell them apart, and they've definitely lost the harsh exaggerated treble that I heard right at the start.
> 
> While I agree it's typically getting acclimated to the sound, in this case I was directly comparing it to my well-used Bifrost and Asgard and it definitely seems to have improved.


 
   
  Some gear does actually burn in. Voice coils in loudspeakers come to mind, which is why I used the word "usually".


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

So what gives? Did Schiit get some bad pots or is the pot they chose to use schiit in general?


----------



## Jimmyjo

Quote: 





jimmyjo said:


> Add me to the long list. Just ordered the Magni. I sure do get a good feeling from these people unlike some others. They respond to my questions in a real friendly way. I hope I like the Magni as well as the buying experence,


 
  > Just an update they sent me a comformation email at 1;08 pm todayand a shipped email at 3;03 pm today. How's that for service? Now I'm really impressed. That's real good Schiit.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> So what gives? Did Schiit get some bad pots or is the pot they chose to use schiit in general?


 
   
  Uh, I don't think there's any actual issue, but the two things reported are:
  1) At zero volume there's still slight sound. Since you'd never 'listen' at zero volume it isn't exactly an issue, just sort of curious.
  2) At low volume there's channel imbalance. AKA, a known general 'issue' with all potentiometers at low levels.


----------



## swmtnbiker

I think he was referring to the poster who was reporting static and cutting out of the right channel when he turned the volume pot, which clearly IS an issue.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> I think he was referring to the poster who was reporting static and cutting out of the right channel when he turned the volume pot, which clearly IS an issue.


 
   
  Yep, and if you're having issues like that, let us know! We'll get you a return exchange, so you don't have to be without an amp for long.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> I think he was referring to the poster who was reporting static and cutting out of the right channel when he turned the volume pot, which clearly IS an issue.


 
   
  Good point, and as already shown Schiit will take care of you.
   
*Edit: *I've posted my initial comparison here, more to follow: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Good point, and as already shown Schiit will take care of you.


 
   
  One could say they handle their Schiit!


----------



## compoopers

defiant00 said:


> Good point, and as already shown Schiit will take care of you.
> 
> *Edit:* I've posted my initial comparison here, more to follow: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard




Posted in the thread but here also: nice!


----------



## swmtnbiker

jason stoddard said:


> Yep, and if you're having issues like that, let us know! We'll get you a return exchange, so you don't have to be without an amp for long.




Jason, your customer service is among the best in the industry as far as I'm concerned and that comment is based on direct experience with you. You guys make quality products, you stand behind them, and you're active in the community. It just don't get any better than that IMO.


----------



## swmtnbiker

defiant00 said:


> Good point, and as already shown Schiit will take care of you.




They certainly will, and that ain't no Schiit.

EDIT: Sorry everyone. I find it really hard to resist the Schiit puns... HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

I ordered on the 24th and they say they're coming on Jan. 3rd


----------



## whereas

I've decided I'm not ordering one until they upgrade with a red anodized enclosure, acrylic cutout and UV cold cathodes to showcase the interior. I also don't think it's too much to ask that said UV cold cathodes be sound activated.


----------



## Barry S

whereas said:


> I've decided I'm not ordering one until they upgrade with a red anodized enclosure, acrylic cutout and UV cold cathodes to showcase the interior. I also don't think it's too much to ask that said UV cold cathodes be sound activated.




You'll have to wait for the next episode of Pimp Your Schiit.


----------



## swmtnbiker

whereas said:


> I've decided I'm not ordering one until they upgrade with a red anodized enclosure, acrylic cutout and UV cold cathodes to showcase the interior. I also don't think it's too much to ask that said UV cold cathodes be sound activated.




AND, all for $99. Still. Come on Jason, step up.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> AND, *all for $99.* Still. Come on Jason, step up.


 
  Well _*yeah...*_


----------



## smellyfungus

my schiit that shipped yesterday already arrived today. work all weekend though so won't have time until after the new year. love the size though, my setup for now is on my avatar. hope you other guys waiting got your m&m's too!


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> my schiit that shipped yesterday already arrived today. work all weekend though so won't have time until after the new year. love the size though, my setup for now is on my avatar. hope you other guys waiting got your m&m's too!


 
   
  Congrats!
   
  I'm curious if your first few hours' experience will mirror mine since this is the first set of components that I've had that I've actually heard change over time (big improvement in the treble after the first few hours).


----------



## headsounds

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm curious if your first few hours' experience will mirror mine since this is the first set of components that I've had that I've actually heard change over time (big improvement in the treble after the first few hours).


 
  I thought the treble really settled down after about 4 hours, and a hiss disappeared after 6 hours.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





headsounds said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Does burn-in exist for SS amps too now?
  Goodness, I must be deaf or something because I have yet to experience the whole burn-in thing...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I get the low volume channel imbalance as well as the audio bleed at zero volume. Both non-issues for me as I never NOT listen, nor do I listen at such a low volume.

I can see the low volume imbalance possibly being an issue with more sensitive headphones like IEMs though... the Magni does have a lot of bite quite early on it's volume pot.

As for burn in, lol, I'm not getting into that nonsense again. I have left my stack on basically since I got mine, minus a few breaks, and it sounds the exact same as day 1.

Had mine nearly a week now.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Does burn-in exist for SS amps too now?
> Goodness, I must be deaf or something because I have yet to experience the whole burn-in thing...


 
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I get the low volume channel imbalance as well as the audio bleed at zero volume. Both non-issues for me as I never NOT listen, nor do I listen at such a low volume.
> I can see the low volume imbalance possibly being an issue with more sensitive headphones like IEMs though... the Magni does have a lot of bite quite early on it's volume pot.
> As for burn in, lol, I'm not getting into that nonsense again. I have left my stack on basically since I got mine, minus a few breaks, and it sounds the exact same as day 1.
> Had mine nearly a week now.


 
   
  This is my first set of components that I've ever heard any difference on as well. All I know is that I listened for maybe 15 minutes right when I got them and the treble seemed really harsh. Went and watched Doctor Who (and something else I think, but it escapes me) and came back and it no longer sounded harsh. Since I wasn't listening in between those two times I'm not sure what to say beyond offering that as my experience (and as far as I can tell my Bifrost and Asgard sound exactly the same as when I first got them).
   
  Regardless, the Magni and Modi now sound quite good to me.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

miceblue said:


> Does burn-in exist for SS amps too now?
> Goodness, I must be deaf or something because I have yet to experience the whole burn-in thing...



I've been saying that for quite sometime now. People like to associate burn in with almost everything, as if miracle happens.


----------



## Johnson184

I  have the M/M stack coming in... along with a HE-500. I hope it all goes together well. Should be much better than my current setup of a Fiio E10 and Denon D2000!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

So i got my he-400's a few days ago, sound great. Also ordered the M&M stack, how will the affect the sound anyways? I'm talking about M&M stack vs. No amp/dac


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> So i got my he-400's a few days ago, sound great. Also ordered the M&M stack, how will the affect the sound anyways? I'm talking about M&M stack vs. No amp/dac


 
  Not to be rude, DarthUnnamed, but I think you have asked this question at least once previously in this thread and/or others.  There have been several impressions of the M&M with the 400's posted if you search for them. You can read all the impressions you want, but in the end the only real way to know the difference will be to plug in your he-400's and give them a good listen when your M&M get there.  Be patient and enjoy!


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





pelli said:


> Not to be rude, DarthUnnamed, but I think you have asked this question at least once previously in this thread and/or others.  There have been several impressions of the M&M with the 400's posted if you search for them. You can read all the impressions you want, but in the end the only real way to know the difference will be to plug in your he-400's and give them a good listen when your M&M get there.  Be patient and enjoy!


 
  I know, i'm asking for a comparison actually, not just impressions


----------



## xnor

Does anyone know the input sensitivity / max. input voltage?
   
  The specs say 130 mW into 600 ohms and gain of 5x, so about 1.8 V on the input. The modi outputs a bit less: 1.5 V.
   
  So is it safe to run this from a hot >2 Vrms source?
   
  Is there any info from schiit if the gain can be lowered? And is the output impedance constant across 20 - 20 kHz?


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *xnor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is it safe to run this from a hot >2 Vrms source?
> 
> Is there any info from schiit if the gain can be lowered? And is the output impedance constant across 20 - 20 kHz?


 
   
  There is probably no separate gain and buffer stage like in the O2 (I mean the entire amplifier circuit of a channel has a global feedback loop, with a gain of 5), so the volume control is most likely at the input, and a high input voltage does not cause clipping.
   

   
  Regarding the output impedance, the output is apparently DC coupled, and I do not see any obvious output inductors either, so there is probably no output impedance variation with frequency for those reasons. There could be increasing output impedance with frequency due to decreasing open loop gain, but I think this is a "low feedback" design with high open loop bandwidth but relatively low gain that only starts to decrease above the audio range.


----------



## xnor

You think it's a single stage topology? Aww... it would have been too perfect otherwise.
   
  Still wondering if the gain can be changed by switching some resistors and if lowering it would make the amp unstable.


----------



## majiktripp

Does anyone know of a viable alternative 220V 'wall-wart' to power this? 
   
  I thought with enough people owning one now we could at least figure out the power supply type...
  If I could find a 3rd party one online I'd still buy the US only version and just switch the adapter once received, unless we can get an ETA on the expectation of a worldwide alternative Magni (and the cost?)


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





han bao quan said:


> I've been saying that for quite sometime now. People like to associate burn in with almost everything, as if miracle happens.


 
   
  Yeah I used to have a Maverick tube DAC and amp and neither improved with burn-in.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Yeah I used to have a Maverick tube DAC and amp and neither improved with burn-in.


 
  I still lean closer to the theory that if burn-in made a noticable difference (i.e., if it actually existed) there would be cases of people preferring the sound of a certain piece of equipment before it burned in, rather than the burn in always creating a better sound. You never hear of anyone liking the way something sounded before it was supposedly burned in. So, I don't really believe in burn-in.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

The same with high quality lossy vs. lossless. But that is a different thread altogether


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> The same with high quality lossy vs. lossless. But that is a different thread altogether


 
  I definitely can A/B the difference there. Not in detail or noticeable artifacts, but in terms of dynamic range and depth. Lossless is more three-dimensional sounding, and most of the time it's easy to spot if you have good enough headphones. I can't A/B it on cheap headphones, though.


----------



## Hawkinsman07

Finished listening to this beast after several hours. It is so much smoother than the e7/e9 combo. It has better clarity, separation and transparency. While I've only tested this with my Q's...I might have to dust off my K172 and maybe see if i can safely plug in my SE215.
   
  I'm listening to the Chesky album from Amber Rubarth in 24/96Hz. (great album btw....the guitar and drums just wash over you...)
   
   
  I think this set up (Modi + Magni) has enough juice to drive my Q's to their potential. They sound much clearer, the sound is more natural.
   
  So far that all I got. I'm hoping to upgrade to some new phones soon because I want a more balanced phone.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I don't buy into the asgard and bifrost 'murdering' the magni/modi.  In the world of amps and dacs, nothing murders anything.  These aren't headphones.  Jason's using a little bit of hyperbole to help you along your choice to spend more money.  Notice how he didn't put 'asgard murders magni' in the magni description page?  Because if he did it'd be bad marketing.


 
  Exactly... all marketing. I doubt there are actually any audible differences between them. At the most, one may be more "noisy" than the other with very sensitive IEMs.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





lord voldemort said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  Sure.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Sure.


 
  Is it that hard to believe? Or rather, is it that hard to accept?


----------



## stv014

Someone actually already tried the comparison against the Asgard, and posted the results here. Then again, it may not be the same for everyone, and it probably also depends on the headphones used.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





lord voldemort said:


> Exactly... all marketing. I doubt there are actually any audible differences between them. At the most, one may be more "noisy" than the other with very sensitive IEMs.


 
   
  I did a full comparison here ( http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard ) but the short conclusion was that I couldn't tell any difference between the amps and only a slightly difference between the DACs.
   
*Edit: *Haha, beaten to it. And I fully agree, different cans and ears could definitely yield different results.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





lord voldemort said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's not true.


----------



## Doc-holliday

whereas said:


> I still lean closer to the theory that if burn-in made a noticable difference (i.e., if it actually existed) there would be cases of people preferring the sound of a certain piece of equipment before it burned in, rather than the burn in always creating a better sound. You never hear of anyone liking the way something sounded before it was supposedly burned in. So, I don't really believe in burn-in.



Wow I can't tell you how many times I have raised that same question on here....... Why do things always seem to "burn in" for the better? Good to see someone else who sees the same inconsistency in logic. 



tmraven said:


> I don't buy into the asgard and bifrost 'murdering' the magni/modi.  In the world of amps and dacs, nothing murders anything.  These aren't headphones.  Jason's using a little bit of hyperbole to help you along your choice to spend more money.  Notice how he didn't put 'asgard murders magni' in the magni description page?  Because if he did it'd be bad marketing.



Did jason actually say that? That the little schiits murder the bigger schiits mentioned here? If so someone please link me.


----------



## peepr

Posted this in mm/asgard bifrost thread...

Regarding the volume pot...I just ordered the magni for use with my fiio e7 as dac. As you know the e7 has volume from 0-60. When I use my vintage nikko receiver as my amp, I put the e7 to 60 and receiver sits around 10 oclock on the pot. This is with D2000's. With the magni, is there anything wrong with setting the e7 to say 30 or 45 and having more room on the magni? Or is highest e7 output best?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





doc-holliday said:


> Wow I can't tell you how many times I have raised that same question on here....... Why do things always seem to "burn in" for the better? Good to see someone else who sees the same inconsistency in logic.
> Did jason actually say that? That the little schiits murder the bigger schiits mentioned here? If so someone please link me


 
   
  I think he said the opposite: The A&B Murder the M&M.  I would like to see the link too...


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





pelli said:


> I would like to see the link too...


 
  Found it.  It is a quote from an email:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/240#post_8968286


----------



## Doc-holliday

pelli said:


> I think he said the opposite: The A&B Murder the M&M.  I would like to see the link too...



Oops yes i meant to say that. Havent had my coffee yet. Thanks. 



pelli said:


> Found it.  It is a quote from an email:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/240#post_8968286




Thanks. I would be interested to see his reasoning for saying that if he actually did. I doubt we shall ever see such thoughts in writing.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





doc-holliday said:


> Oops yes i meant to say that. Havent had my coffee yet. Thanks.
> Thanks. I would be interested to see his reasoning for saying that if he actually did. I doubt we shall ever see such thoughts in writing.


----------



## xnor

I guess the reasoning would be the topology, which doesn't have anything to do with how the devices perform though.
   
  <sarcasm>It must be the higher output impedance, THD, IMD  of the Asgard ... </sarcasm>


----------



## tdockweiler

Got my Magni in today. Here's some very early impressions after a few hours:
   
  I noticed when I plugged it into a huge surge protector it sounded considerably worse. I removed that and connected it straight to the wall.
  I guess some surge protectors with a ton of noise filtering hurt the sound slightly. This one is from APC.
  I'm also using it with the ODAC.
   
  I'll do updates when I try more headphones.
   
*Koss Pro DJ100. *
   
  Nice and full sounding. Everything sounds like it should. Everything seems quite well balanced with nothing sticking out too much.
  It hasn't made it any bassier, warmer or more treble happy. Actually I DID notice the treble being a bit more "there" than it always has been, but not like in a bad way.
  I did notice in one track, this subtle low bass isn't very present as it is out of my Sansa Clip+ or Headroom Micro Amp+ODAC (both should measure ruler flat).
  I doubt the Magni has rolled off low bass, but it's possible right? For $99, I don't care much. The E9 does slightly too.
  Soundstage was OK. Not as large as that of the E9 or Micro Amp based on memory. I always felt the E9 seemed to magically make the soundstage of my headphones bigger than they should be. Probably impossible right? BTW it doesn't sound as crystal clear as it does with the Micro Amp and E9. I would say it's probably better sounding with the E9. I don't mean more "musical". This sounds a bit flatter though..at least with the DJ100.
   
*Q701 (should skip this part, hardly fair since the amp is new out of the box)*
Yuck! I can't say I believe or don't believe in amp burn in, but i'll amuse myself and do it anyway. I'll say that right now this is the thinnest i've ever heard the Q701. Some random spikes of something to my ears. At the moment it sounds more like my Koss A/250 or AD700. Warm recordings are considerably less warm sounding than they should ok (on the Q701). I'll burn it in some more. I mean the Magni has plenty of power, so that can't be it. At the moment the Q701 sounds way better from the E9 and Headroom Micro (both measure fairly flat). I think the E9 has some bass and treble roll off slightly.
   
FYI I've owned the Q701 for a year or more and this is not how it sounds on any amp. I'm a bit weirded out by this, so we'll see how it goes. The Q701 gets more than enough volume. I'll try my K601 and see how the Magni likes that. I hope the O2 doesn't sound like this with the Q701.
   
Basically this sound like an underpowered Q701, but this is IMPOSSIBLE. I know the Magni has tons of power. I should point out that I didn't buy the Magni for this headphone, but for the DJ100 and HD-650 only.
   
  EDIT: After about 8-12 hours of use, the Q701 is sounding a bit better. The Magni doesn't add any more warmth to the Q701 that I can tell and that's a good thing for me. The Q701 doesn't need this IMO. I'll give it a another week to see if I can suggest it for the Q701, but I'm surprised at how much better it sounds. I did notice it's soundstage is a lot larger! Some distant background details are a bit harder to hear, but no fault of the amp.
   
*HD-650*
   
  So far so good. Can't notice any dramatic changes. Perhaps a little more treble. This HD-650 is weird because with my setup it's not VERY forgiving and quite revealing of each track. Sometimes when switching tracks it can sound like a totally different headphone depending on the recording quality.
   
  BTW..short update, but after an hour of listening to the Magni+ODAC with the HD-650, i'm pretty impressed.
   
  EDIT: The Magni+ODAC sounds so crystal clear with the HD-650. I wonder if the O2 is even clearer and just as neutral sounding? The Magni doesn't seem warm at all to me, which is a huge plus.
   
  I would say that buying the Magni for the HD-650 alone would have been worth the $99.
   
  I should try it with the 600 ohm Sextett and K601 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. K601 is the toughest headphone I have to drive (IMO).
   
  Magni seems pretty revealing so far for being only $99. I guess the ODAC helps too.
   
*AKG K240 Sextett (600 ohm)*
   
  Sounds great! Best i've heard it so far. Not even kidding. It does feel like it got a little more treble and increased sound clarity. Is it my imagination? Maybe...or not.


----------



## Han Bao Quan

lord voldemort said:


> Is it that hard to believe? Or rather, is it that hard to accept?  :blink:



It's one thing if one is better than the other, but the difference is definitely there. I am pretty skeptical between different quality DACs, but a difference between amps is not "just marketing." If you can't hear the difference, there's no point in buy any amp, cause they all sound the same to you.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

tdockweiler said:


> Got my Magni in today. Here's some very early impressions after a few hours:
> 
> I noticed when I plugged it into a huge surge protector it sounded considerably worse. I removed that and connected it straight to the wall.
> I guess some surge protectors with a ton of noise filtering hurt the sound slightly. This one is from APC.
> ...




You're the only one I know that talks about amp sound differences like two different headphones. Not that I don't believe you, but you tend to exaggerate the differences quite a bit.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You're the only one I know that talks about amp sound differences like two different headphones. Not that I don't believe you, but you tend to exaggerate the differences quite a bit.


 
   
  Then ignore my impressions silly. It's not too hard to do and I'm not trying to be a jerk about it.
   
  Oh yeah..it is TRUE that the differences between amps are generally subtle sometimes. Especially when they measure flat.
   
  All these different sources like the Ipod Touch 2G or Clip+ measure ruler flat but could never sound any more different to me..
   
  I mean the Clip+ sounds rather warm, but still measures flat.
   
  So far with the HD-650/DJ100 the difference between all my amps isn't massive. With the Q701..yes, it's quite a large difference. I won't guess as to why and I don't want to debate this and ruin the thread.
   
  My main goal with an amp though is have it not change my headphone's sound signature in any area. My Micro Amp doesn't change a thing and so far the Magni is doing quite well in this area with my HD-650/DJ100. If I wanted to add some coloration, I'd just get a new headphone or EQ it.
   
  Also.. sometimes I've had headphones that sounded 100% the same on every single amp. I wish all headphones were like that! I think my HD-598 is like this. My DJ100 and HD-650 will sound different with any amp or source that's not really flat or is slightly colored. I don't really want a darker amp, but that's due to preference. My DJ100 sounds bad on them..so it's a big no-no for me.


----------



## Barry S

@tdockweiler -- Thanks for your impressions. I look forward to an update after you've had a chance to listen for a few weeks. 

My secret hope had been to find that the Magni and Modi performed so closely to the Mjolnir and Gungnir, that I could sell off the more expensive equipment, and reclaim some real estate on my desk. Unfortunately, that wasn't the case. My own experience is that amps and DACs can have a very strong effect on how headphones sound. The differences go way beyond a simple change in the EQ profile, but certainly include that too.


----------



## whereas

Quote: 





barry s said:


> @tdockweiler -- Thanks for your impressions. I look forward to an update after you've had a chance to listen for a few weeks.
> My secret hope had been to find that the Magni and Modi performed so closely to the Mjolnir and Gungnir, that I could sell off the more expensive equipment, and reclaim some real estate on my desk. Unfortunately, that wasn't the case. My own experience is that amps and DACs can have a very strong effect on how headphones sound. The differences go way beyond a simple change in the EQ profile, but certainly include that too.


 
  Well, aside from how expensive they are, Mjolnir and Gungnir are probably the best looking DAC/Amp combo being made right now.


----------



## MickeyVee

You've got to try some different DAC's.  The AudioQuest DragonFly has been getting rave reviews so just for giggles, I ran it into my Lyr (with a decent AudioQuest cable).  No thanks.  The first thing I noticed was congestion in complicated music passages where the Bifrost (via USB) clearly delineated the different instruments. I'll probably find it acceptable with the Magni for casual listening. I just may end up getting the Modi for another Schiit stack but will try out the Magni/DragonFly combo first. So, yes, there are differences between 'quality' DAC's.
  Quote: 





han bao quan said:


> It's one thing if one is better than the other, but the difference is definitely there. *I am pretty skeptical between different quality DACs*, but a difference between amps is not "just marketing." If you can't hear the difference, there's no point in buy any amp, cause they all sound the same to you.


----------



## MickeyVee

I just walked by the front door and saw this little white box. So I asked the wife when did this arrive and why ditn't you tell me? "Oh, I forgot about it.". DOH! Don't you know it's awesome Schiit!!  Just about to unbox it, hook it up to the DF and let it run for a couple of hours.  Impressions coming tomorrow..


----------



## autoteleology

> 1) volumes are not matched properly -> even a difference of few decibels can largely attribute to the legitimate differences people hear. Volume matching is tricky business. The human ear is naturally not as sensitive to volume changes than say, changes in object weight.


 
   
  I never considered the differences of volume in terms of audio equipment reviews, but it's so incredibly obvious to me now.
   
  This simple fact could be causing more of a difference in perception than anything else.

 Loudness curves vary DRASTICALLY depending on the decibel rating of sound, especially on the extreme ends of the audio spectrum. Holy crap, why hadn't I ever considered that before?
   
   

   
  This has grand implications.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> > 1) volumes are not matched properly -> even a difference of few decibels can largely attribute to the legitimate differences people hear. Volume matching is tricky business. The human ear is naturally not as sensitive to volume changes than say, changes in object weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I would try to volume match...but I have NO idea how to do so. 
  I end up "eyeballing" a certain part of a song to be the same loudness to me on gear X and then with gear Y.
   
  Back on topic, this is the second post I've heard the Magni doesn't sound very good with an AKG _70_. :/


----------



## autoteleology

Suppose someone made a piece of gear that evaluated the power of the current being outputted from the jack? That would be an excellent way to volume match if you played pink noise through your rig.
   
  You wouldn't be measuring volume, but you'd be measuring the amount of current going out of the system, which basically determines volume.


----------



## MickeyVee

This really doesn't surprise me at all.  It's all about synergy and I'm starting to get the impression that the Magni/(Modi) may well be better suited to darkish headphones.  Initial impression with the HD700 is that the Magni is on the brighter side of neutral (and not a good match with the HD700) but it's a little early for me to tell. I can see why people would like it with the HD650 and HE400.  It may be that it will pair nicely with my v-moda M100s when they eventually arrive.  Will let the combo run over night and give it a listen tomorrow.
  In the mean time, Happy New Year all!!
  Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Back on topic, this is the second post I've heard the Magni doesn't sound very good with an AKG _70_. :/


----------



## dmacg

HAPPY NEW YEAR
     My Magni arrived today !!! I ordered it on the18th....(I live in Canada)  Going to hook it up tomorrow and let it run in for two 12 hour stretches over two days and have my first listen on the 3rd.
  My mix of phones should prove interesting. Not expecting to hear any huge difference between the Asgard and the Magni, certainly not like there is between the Asgard and the Valhalla.
  What GREAT FUN I have with this silly hobby.  CHEERS ALL.


----------



## peepr

dmacg said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> My Magni arrived today !!! I ordered it on the18th....(I live in Canada)  Going to hook it up tomorrow and let it run in for two 12 hour stretches over two days and have my first listen on the 3rd.
> My mix of phones should prove interesting. Not expecting to hear any huge difference between the Asgard and the Magni, certainly not like there is between the Asgard and the Valhalla.
> What GREAT FUN I have with this silly hobby.  CHEERS ALL.




Tell us how the magni and valhalla compare. And tell us what phones you are using. I cant see sigs on the mobile version of this site.


----------



## ThatNzGuy

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> This really doesn't surprise me at all.  It's all about synergy and I'm starting to get the impression that the Magni/(Modi) may well be better suited to darkish headphones.  Initial impression with the HD700 is that the Magni is on the brighter side of neutral (and not a good match with the HD700) but it's a little early for me to tell. I can see why people would like it with the HD650 and HE400.  It may be that it will pair nicely with my v-moda M100s when they eventually arrive.  Will let the combo run over night and give it a listen tomorrow.
> In the mean time, Happy New Year all!!


 
   
  Sounds like these won't be a good match for the hd800's, for those looking for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## tdockweiler

Well, I was listening to the HD-650 with the Magni for about 3 hours today. Left the thing running all day even without listening to it. It only gets warm and not hot like the Asgard. Just slightly warm. I switched back to the Q701 after maybe 8 hours of use and it seems to have smoothed itself out. Now the Q701 sounds relatively normal. It's really odd how it sounded so thin right out of the box. I mean the treble was so harsh and it made the Q701 sound so much like my AD700. Pretty strange. I won't say anything about this amp burn-in nonsense and I hope people will just ignore this and discuss the Magni itself. Just give it a good day before judging it too harshly. Someone mentioned their Q701 sounding weird and you all blamed it on the headphone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The Magni clearly has a larger soundstage than my Headroom Micro, Fiio E9 and all my other amps. The Magni doesn't sound even remotely warm to me (plus for me!). It seems pretty flat up until the treble. I'm not 100% sure if it's perfectly ruler flat in the treble, but it does seem a bit more trebly than my E9 and Headroom Micro. The difference isn't huge. I wonder how someone got the idea that the Magni had a small soundstage. Not with the ODAC. There is always a chance that my brain is just being fooled due to sounding less full than with my Micro Amp. It's easy for this to happen. This is perhaps why the Q701 sounds like it has a smaller soundstage than the K702. The Q701 probably sounds a tad thinner with the Magni than my Micro Amp. I don't feel like comparing them and it's minor.
   
  If you get the Magni, you should check the low bass. It doesn't seem as extended as my Micro Amp or even portable sources. I guess it is like listed at 20hz+ or something. Maybe some slightly roll off down low, but it's $99! Try the Magni with the Clip+ and without. I'll check this, but I could care less. Everything is still there and it doesn't go missing. Just a little less noticeable. I only noticed this with my DJ100 since it has better low bass than my HD-650.
   
  BTW I can't say it enough, but to my ears the Magni is a bit better than the E9 so far. Sounds much clearer and far more detailed. Larger soundstage too. The mids on the E9 seem a little more forward too, but based on memory. The mids of the Magni seem dead neutral to my ears. I can't wait until some weirdo call this thing "dry"..ugh..
   
  I'm off to play Dark Souls with my new Magni!
   
  As if you couldn't tell, I do love this little amp. Definitely worth the $99. I would say it's better than expected.
   
  Oh yeah! I can't believe how clear sounding this thing is. Not sure how they pulled that off..I can't only hope the O2 sounds this clear.
   
  EDIT: It seems i'm having more of a problem picking out the placement of instruments than before with my other amp. Impossible right? Never had this problem with the Q701. One example is "Aiya" from the Yoshida Brothers. Sometimes with vocals too. Often they're placed further back in the recording and with my other amp it's like you could pick out the distance in exact inches. Yeah..even on the Q701. The idea that the Q701 had poor imaging was always a joke to me. Maybe it's all due to an impression of a larger soundstage. I don't know how the brain works when this happens. The K601 does have better imaging than the Q701 though, but the pads play a roll. Really. Going to test all this some more. BTW I did notice much better imaging when I got my ODAC. Never knew how much a DAC would even help in that area.


----------



## peepr

Nvm. You think subbass that the d2000 excels at will suffer?


----------



## Doc-holliday

peepr said:


> What is this clip+?



This:


----------



## Okamoto

Hey people, i'm wondering, how would Modi fare with a E11?

And is the Modi a better DAC than E10?


----------



## MickeyVee

Would not recommend it with the HD800. The HD800 needs a clean source and a great amp.  Been running the Magni now for about 14 hours straight into the HD700.  Although it's smoothed out a little, it's definitely on brighter side of neutral.  For sources, I tried the Dragonfly, AudioEngine D1 and the Bifrost both with optical and USB.  The Bifrost via USB seems to be the best match so far.  Of course, YMMV with source and headphones.
  Just to confirm what everyone else is saying - I'm getting channel imbalance at very low volume but it's pretty much dead silent at zero.  It does have gobs of power as I can't turn it up much past 9 or 10 o'clock. It does not have the dynamics or grunt of the Lyr but that's expected at 1/4 of the cost. For the money, and with the right headphones, the Magni is an amazing little amp!
  Quote: 





thatnzguy said:


> Sounds like these won't be a good match for the hd800's, for those looking for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## tdockweiler

600ohm AKG Sextett sounds great with this. Not sure if anyone cares. That thing could use a really clear sounding amp and every bit of treble helps.
   
  Volume is only at about 25%!! Using the ODAC as my source.
   
  Now on to the AKG K601..


----------



## lostmage

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> 600ohm AKG Sextett sounds great with this. Not sure if anyone cares. That thing could use a really clear sounding amp and every bit of treble helps.
> 
> Volume is only at about 25%!! Using the ODAC as my source.
> 
> Now on to the AKG K601..


 

 I'm curious to see how this will do with the Q701s, since this now extends my options to this or the E9.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





lostmage said:


> I'm curious to see how this will do with the Q701s, since this now extends my options to this or the E9.


 
   
  Right now I prefer the E9 with the Q701 over the Magni, but my Magni needs more use for me to give a better opinion. Magni sounds great with everything i've tried..right now it's a little bit better than before with the Q701. I never thought I'd find an amp that's less warm than my Headroom Micro and E9. The Magni seems less colored than the E9 for sure. A bit thinner so far with the Q701, but impressions are way too early. I guess it doesn't help that i'm using the ODAC.
   
  This burn in thing is amusing...at least it gives people something to argue about. Hopefully in another thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll try the Magni again with the Q701 once I get a few days of use on the amp. 
   
  So I guess the Magni might be some serious competition to the O2.
   
  I should have filmed my reaction of the Q701 and Magni straight out of the box. It wasn't a good experience. I bet HiFiGuy had the same reaction..I hope he put more use into the Magni and tried it again later.
   
  NOTE: Still can't believe how perfect the Sextett sounds with this tiny thing.


----------



## sumitabhg

Quote: 





lostmage said:


> I'm curious to see how this will do with the Q701s, since this now extends my options to this or the E9.


 
  I neva used a Q701 but I can tell from my experience of E9 that it can only drive my HD650 somewhat Ok only after 12 o'clock. I feel anything behind
  12 o'clock is not satisfactory on a HD650.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Right now I prefer the E9 with the Q701 over the Magni, but my Magni needs more use for me to give a better opinion. Magni sounds great with everything i've tried..right now it's a little bit better than before with the Q701. I never thought I'd find an amp that's less warm than my Headroom Micro and E9. The Magni seems less colored than the E9 for sure. A bit thinner so far with the Q701, but impressions are way too early. I guess it doesn't help that i'm using the ODAC.
> 
> This burn in thing is amusing...at least it gives people something to argue about. Hopefully in another thread
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe we should get Tyll to try it out


----------



## dmacg

Sorry, last post deleted


----------



## dmacg

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Tell us how the magni and valhalla compare. And tell us what phones you are using. I cant see sigs on the mobile version of this site.


 
  My cans are HiFiMAN HE-500; Grado PS-500, SR-80i; Sennheiser HD-650, HD-600; Audio Technica AHT-AD900 et all.


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> Would not recommend it with the HD800. The HD800 needs a clean source and a great amp.  Been running the Magni now for about 14 hours straight into the HD700.  Although it's smoothed out a little, it's definitely on brighter side of neutral.  For sources, I tried the Dragonfly, AudioEngine D1 and the Bifrost both with optical and USB.  The Bifrost via USB seems to be the best match so far.  Of course, YMMV with source and headphones.
> Just to confirm what everyone else is saying - I'm getting channel imbalance at very low volume but it's pretty much dead silent at zero.  It does have gobs of power as I can't turn it up much past 9 or 10 o'clock. It does not have the dynamics or grunt of the Lyr but that's expected at 1/4 of the cost. For the money, and with the right headphones, the Magni is an amazing little amp!


 
  Would love it if you could share some thoughts on Modi/Magni versus your Dragonfly.


----------



## DefQon

Who would want to buy these for a $1.5k headphone (namely the HD800's), completely stupid not to mention the Magni's sound like they have a more brighter sound sig. Even for those looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## pcgo

tdockweiler said:


> 600ohm AKG Sextett sounds great with this. Not sure if anyone cares. That thing could use a really clear sounding amp and every bit of treble helps.
> 
> Volume is only at about 25%!! Using the ODAC as my source.
> 
> Now on to the AKG K601..




My Sextetts are still my fav cans in many respects - so darn lively! Care to elaborate on the differences using the Magni? Thanks!


----------



## MickeyVee

Don't have the Modi - just the DF and Magni.  If you don't need the portability, bang for the buck, I'd probably do the Modi/Magni stack. I got the Magni for the additional power over the DF and that it definitely provides.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
  Quote: 





slantedview said:


> Would love it if you could share some thoughts on Modi/Magni versus your Dragonfly.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





pcgo said:


> My Sextetts are still my fav cans in many respects - so darn lively! Care to elaborate on the differences using the Magni? Thanks!


 
   
  Biggest difference for me is that they sound much clearer and has a larger soundstage than before. It's imaging/soundstage is impressive compared to the Q701.
  I'm still trying to decide if the Magni has slightly more than neutral treble. So far it sure seems like it. I mean it's not painful treble, but it seems to make my DJ100 more trebly than it should be...not 100% sure yet.
  The hard thing to figure out is if maybe it's just more revealing of how bad my harsh and treble happy songs are. Who knows...I always called my DJ100 forgiving of such tracks, but no so much with the Magni.
  I'm still going to amuse myself and burn this Magni in some more before labeling it as sort of trebly. The treble on my Headroom Micro is just so much smoother and it doesn't roll it off.
   
  It is interesting how with more treble you're brain thinks the soundstage increase in size. Maybe it really did. When the soundstage increased in size, there's some tracks where subtle background details go missing in the soundstage. I mean just less present, not missing.
   
  BTW my Sextett has always sounded awful. I think it must have been a lemon. I replaced the filter material inside, but with whatever I use it made it too dark(!). I think perhaps someone had used material different than what AKG originally put in there.
  Right now mine has no filter foam in place. Sounds a lot clearer than with the filter foam.
   
  Also..notice how everyone seems to call all these cold/analytical amps to be "bright". I think I heard that about the O2 numerous times..saying it's not a good match for the Q701 etc.
   
  I sure hope it gets better with the Q701...I tried it with the K601 and it just wasn't much fun. Made both a lot thinner than they've been on any other amp.
   
  Listening to the DJ100 with the Magni reminds me of EXACTLY how it sounds on the Ipod Touch. Weird. Obviously just some major improvements, but the same general sound.
   
  Sorry...I guess I was supposed to talking about the Sextett.


----------



## spaark

Quote: 





sohnx said:


> So you don't hear a difference in a 128k vs a lossless file? Why do you come to this site?


 
  He didn't say that. He could be referring to 320 kbps MP3 files, and many people here will tell you they don't hear a difference.
   
  Anyway, his points are valid. For a proper comparison, one should do a blind listening test (with the mentality that there will be a difference), and it's important to keep factors constant.


----------



## Maverickmonk

tdockweiler said:


> 600ohm AKG Sextett sounds great with this. Not sure if anyone cares. That thing could use a really clear sounding amp and every bit of treble helps.
> 
> Volume is only at about 25%!! Using the ODAC as my source.
> 
> Now on to the AKG K601..




This is making me miss my sextetts


----------



## xnor

Don't these 600 ohm AKGs have a sensitivity of about 91 dB SPL @ 1 Vrms?
   
  I seriously wonder why Schiit says this amp is fine to drive IEMs. Many on-/over-ear headphones easily reach 115 dB SPL, some in-ears over 130.
  This makes the usable volume control range quite small and the channel imbalance probably quite big.
   
  :/
   
  Anyone using this amp with ~30 ohm headphones?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

My Magni had a volume balance issue as well. Only comes to light when the amp is warm. May be a weak solder. Mine went back to Schiit.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> My Magni had a volume balance issue as well. Only comes to light when the amp is warm. May be a weak solder. Mine went back to Schiit.


 
  I'm sorry to hear that, and when I read that on the product page:
  Quote: 





> If you ain’t into engineering, you can probably skip this section. But it’s important. All other amps in this price range use op-amps for gain. Not Magni.


 
  I wondered if Schiit could get the discrete gain stage right. :/


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Don't these 600 ohm AKGs have a sensitivity of about 91 dB SPL @ 1 Vrms?
> 
> I seriously wonder why Schiit says this amp is fine to drive IEMs. Many on-/over-ear headphones easily reach 115 dB SPL, some in-ears over 130.
> This makes the usable volume control range quite small and the channel imbalance probably quite big.
> ...


 
   
  Simple, it has such a low noise floor that you should be able to feed it with a really low signal and still get a clean output. Even turned all the way up with my Grados (nothing playing at the time obviously) it's dead silent.
   
  When I get my 4.As I intend to try out the M&M combo with them with the computer probably set around 5% volume. Should work pretty well (and if it doesn't then you'll hear it here).


----------



## xnor

That's not a solution though, more like a workaround.
   
  5% is like -50 dB on my computer, so you get a performance similar to a ~13 bit DAC.


----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Don't these 600 ohm AKG's have a sensitivity of about 91 dB SPL @ 1 Vrms?
> 
> I seriously wonder why Schiit says this amp is fine to drive IEMs. Many on-/over-ear headphones easily reach 115 dB SPL, some in-ears over 130.
> This makes the usable volume control range quite small and the channel imbalance probably quite big.
> ...


 
   
  I plan on using the Magni with my Grado SR-80i's and a few other low ~32Ohm cans when it arrives. I ordered it this morning so I won't have it until either Saturday/early next week depending on when Schiit mails it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll let everyone know how well it works with a few other headphones I have (Portapro, AKG K442, etc.) 
   
  I'm also curious to see how well the X-Fi Titanium HD synergizes with the Magni. Both are pretty neutral / clean so I believe it should be a good combo. If it's not than I might get a Modi, but I have a feeling that the X-Fi will be a pretty good paring. 
   
  However, I do plan on having to digitally attenuate the signal coming from my X-Fi Titanium HD as Defiant00 states below. I believe the RCA out on this card is something like 2v (Modi is about 1.6v) so I might have to run the signal quite low to make it work with low impedance cans. 
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Simple, it has such a low noise floor that you should be able to feed it with a really low signal and still get a clean output. Even turned all the way up with my Grados (nothing playing at the time obviously) it's dead silent.
> 
> When I get my 4.As I intend to try out the M&M combo with them with the computer probably set around 5% volume. Should work pretty well (and if it doesn't then you'll hear it here).


 
   
  I'm glad to hear that the Modi has a really low noise floor. I don't plan on using it with IEM, but I have a feeling that most people with low impedance headphones will have to do the same. It shouldn't be an issue due to pretty much all of my source material being 16 bit (CD rips / MOG (320 kbps CBR). 
   
   
   



xnor said:


> That's not a solution though, more like a workaround.
> 
> 5% is like -50 dB on my computer, so you get a performance similar to a ~13 bit DAC.


 

  I believe that it's really only a problem with native 24bit material. Defiant00 did a post about this in his Asgard comparison thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard/15#post_9001056
   
   
  I do wish that the Magni did have a lower gain, but than it wouldn't work as well for higher impedance headphones. It also doesn't seem possible for them to easily add a gain switch without radically changing the design of the amp due to them using a discrete gain stage design. (Correct me if I'm wrong about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Overall though, I do like that the Magni can power both high and low impedance headphones, just with a little source tuning required. 
   
  However, it would be an issue if you have mostly native 24bit audio files. I'm not sure how you could use the Magni with low impedance cans in that case.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





xnor said:


> That's not a solution though, more like a workaround.
> 
> 5% is like -50 dB on my computer, so you get a performance similar to a ~13 bit DAC.


 
   
  For me it is a solution since the Modi is a 24 bit DAC and all my music is 16 bit. If you have lots of 24 bit music then obviously it wouldn't be for you.
   
  With that said, yes, I fully agree that a better volume pot would be nice.


----------



## xnor

Well, the example seems to assume that the DAC is perfect and reaches a dynamic range of 144 dB.
  Most 24 bit DACs don't even reach 120 dB tough. If you attenuate the signal (read: push it into the noise floor) by roughly 50 dB... (assuming 5% = -50 dB).


----------



## slantedview

Are there any frequency response graphs of the Magni floating around? I haven't found any..


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Who would want to buy these for a $1.5k headphone (namely the HD800's), completely stupid not to mention the Magni's sound like they have a more brighter sound sig. Even for those looking for a cheaper alternative.


 
   
  in other words "HAHAHA POORFAGS!"
   
  grow up


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Well, the example seems to assume that the DAC is perfect and reaches a dynamic range of 144 dB.
> Most 24 bit DACs don't even reach 120 dB tough. If you attenuate the signal (read: push it into the noise floor) by roughly 50 dB... (assuming 5% = -50 dB).


 
   
  This is true, the noise floor is definitely the main concern. All I can report is that even if I do something silly like 5% on my computer, as long as I have the Modi set to 24 bit mode I get no noise even with the Magni's volume pot maxed. Using the LCD-2s I've been keeping the computer volume at 25% since it gives me a nice usable range on the Magni.
   
  I won't have my 4.As for another month or two, but when they do come in it'll be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Kinru

Quote: 





okamoto said:


> Hey people, i'm wondering, how would Modi fare with a E11?
> And is the Modi a better DAC than E10?


 
  Wondering about this too. Would love to know people's thoughts and if anyone has done a comparison.


----------



## Maverickmonk

xnor said:


> That's not a solution though, more like a workaround.
> 
> 5% is like -50 dB on my computer, so you get a performance similar to a ~13 bit DAC.




But %25 should give you the same 16 bit signal as before, assuming a 16bit file. And to be honest, that's plenty of cutdown. 5% is just silly. You could also put a decibel lowering insert into it. Its just a male > female rca plug with a resistor in the middle. They sell them on parts express and other sites. In other words, it does the same thing putting a shunt resistor in the potentiometer. The only "zero loss" way of doing it would be to decrease the gain, and I like a 100 dollar amp that can drive orthos and 600ohm beasts more than having yet another small but power limited affordable amplifier. There's lots of those. But this is the 1st $100 amp i've heard someone say will drive the AKG sextets or he500's well.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> But %25 should give you the same 16 bit signal as before, assuming a 16bit file. And to be honest, that's plenty of cutdown. 5% is just silly. You could also put a decibel lowering insert into it. Its just a male > female rca plug with a resistor in the middle. They sell them on parts express and other sites. In other words, it does the same thing putting a shunt resistor in the potentiometer. The only "zero loss" way of doing it would be to decrease the gain, and I like a 100 dollar amp that can drive orthos and 600ohm beasts more than having yet another small but power limited affordable amplifier. There's lots of those. But this is the 1st $100 amp i've heard someone say will drive the AKG sextets or he500's well.


 
   
  Yeah, that's why I'm using 25%. The 5% was just me trying to provoke a difference between 16 bit and 24 bit modes with the Modi (it hisses in 16 bit, still silent in 24 bit as far as I can tell).


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





slantedview said:


> Are there any frequency response graphs of the Magni floating around? I haven't found any..


 
   
  I hope someone can measure this. I've never once seen any measurements of the Schiit equipment and probably never will.
   
  I don't really want to say it sounds like it has slightly elevated treble, but it sure sounds like it with my DJ100 and Q701.
  In nearly 3 years my DJ100 hasn't quite sounded this trebly, but it's not bad and quite good. It's mostly in specific treble happy recordings.
   
  Maybe the O2 sounds exactly the same..
   
  I'll give the Magni a week or two of use before deciding. Maybe it will improve and smooth itself out. It sounds pretty flat up until the treble. Obviously it could still measure flat, but still sound this way. Weird, I know.
   
  I'll also need to try other sources, maybe it doesn't love the ODAC with these two headphones. The DJ100 still sounds amazing with the Magni, but a little off from what I remember. It's treble reminds me of that of my Ipod Touch 2G.
   
  BTW it's mids seem flat to my ears and not forward at all. I like this..


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> in other words "HAHAHA POORFAGS!"
> 
> grow up


 
  You need to be


----------



## sunseeker888

As much as I'd also like to see those graphs, I realize that the difference in frequency response measurement(bandwidth) on a headphone amp versus a headset(a can of normal dynamic type) is great.
   
  for instance, slight damping errors in the diaphragm cause 'back-EMF' on some headphones which the best test equipment will easily reveal. But ,
  On the other hand the typical amplifier classA or AB type would measure pretty linear throughout the audible range in terms of freq. rspce.Doesn't matter if it's opamp-based, discrete, single-ended, lateral mosfet  or whatever.
  IMO,  of course some tube-based units may exceed or fail-to-meet this criteria, depending on their quality.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Who would want to buy these for a $1.5k headphone (namely the HD800's), completely stupid not to mention the Magni's sound like they have a more brighter sound sig. Even for those looking for a cheaper alternative.


 
  People who buy into marketing jargon?
  Straight from Schiit's Magni product description:


> Delivering 1.2W of power into 32 ohms, Magni is ready for virtually any headphone—including many hard-to-drive orthodynamic models.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I hope someone can measure this. I've never once seen any measurements of the Schiit equipment and probably never will.
> 
> I don't really want to say it sounds like it has slightly elevated treble, but it sure sounds like it with my DJ100 and Q701.
> In nearly 3 years my DJ100 hasn't quite sounded this trebly, but it's not bad and quite good. It's mostly in specific treble happy recordings.
> ...


 
   
  If you want me to measure it, I'll try to get to it before next Monday. I have an O2 on hand too. Would be interesting, but I bet the O2 will measure better in distortion (nothing beats op-amps when they are operating within power specs). I don't have lab level equipment, but gross results should yield some indication as my jitter tests of the O2 were good enough to confirm V's findings on his site.
   
  BTW, Anax just completed a blind test with the O2 today. You know where to look.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> People who buy into marketing jargon?
> Straight from Schiit's Magni product description:
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, Jason is certainly the marketing maestro. FWIW, had no absolutely no issues with the HE-5, which is just one notch below the HE-6 in terms of "hard-to-drive".


----------



## peepr

purrin said:


> Yeah, Jason is certainly the marketing maestro. FWIW, had no absolutely no issues with the HE-5, which is just one notch below the HE-6 in terms of "hard-to-drive".




One large notch


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> People who buy into marketing jargon?
> Straight from Schiit's Magni product description:


 
  It's not about buying the most powerful rated on spec sheet amplifier out there, I've heard setups where headphone A sounds extremely good with a $500 amplifier but when paired with a more expensive $1000 solution it sounds crap. Most people think it's bs but if your buying the HD800's you need to be prepared to read a lot and understand the fact the can itself is as picky as your girlfriend choosing a Luis Vulton bag in the shopping mall. If people go out there without any knowledge or research, drop $1k + on headphones and only use it out of there computer sound cards and sub-par performing $100 amp's then they are a complete fool and wasting their own money. 
   
  Sure I can go on ebay and buy the most powerful rated 8000watt DJ amplifier and try powering my Paradigm monitors but I'm sure that a cheaper well synergising/pairing amp that complements the monitors more will sound schiit loads better. More power /= better.


----------



## imackler

I hate to say it, but I think I like my Neco Soundlab v.3 w/ AD8610 w/ my HD600 more than the Magni. I'm surprised...


----------



## Johnson184

How did you guys get the plastic feet on in the proper spots? Just try to get one in each corner by eyeballing it?
   
  Are they even necessary or can I just place the Magni flat on top of the Modi without any worry?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





peepr said:


> One large notch


 
   
  If you can afford an HE-6, you are not going to buy the Magni for it. It wouldn't be a good match either. Even Jason admits it.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





johnson184 said:


> How did you guys get the plastic feet on in the proper spots? Just try to get one in each corner by eyeballing it?
> 
> Are they even necessary or can I just place the Magni flat on top of the Modi without any worry?


 
  I wouldn't could slide. Also, it could scratch, thus, the resale price of your Magni would go down.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I agree with Tdock in feeling that the Magni may be just a *hint* emphasized in the treble. If anything, the Magni favors being analytical than musical. I'd say its best to match it with warm headphones.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





johnson184 said:


> *How did you guys get the plastic feet on in the proper spots? Just try to get one in each corner by eyeballing it?*
> 
> Are they even necessary or can I just place the Magni flat on top of the Modi without any worry?


 
   
  Ruler, T-square, and a pencil.


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





purrin said:


> If you want me to measure it, I'll try to get to it before next Monday. I have an O2 on hand too.


 
  Yes, frequency response would be great to see measured.


----------



## stereoguy

Quote: 





johnson184 said:


> How did you guys get the plastic feet on in the proper spots? Just try to get one in each corner by eyeballing it?
> 
> Are they even necessary or can I just place the Magni flat on top of the Modi without any worry?


 
   I'd put feet on. When my Schitt arrived I put the small round stock feet on by sight. A few days later I went to the shack and got some bigger square feet which I also put on by sight, but they are in different spots at the front relative to rear so as not to cover the bottom chasis screws. The amp runs a little hotter than I expected for a "class AB" amp. That's fine with me so long as it isnt toaster hot. The amp sounds good to me. It so happened that my longtime creek OBH11 died on me (or I killed it) and I came to find the Magi (I also have a CI audio amp). While I am happy with the sound and the construction, my one gripe is ergonomics- if you ask me they put the volume knob too close to the jack, but I expect that was a choice between ergnomics and assembly line ease and they went with the latter. Like they said this may be "all the amp I'll ever need". Strictly from memory the schitt seems more "explosive", and the Creek more "relaxed". Have'nt really direct compared to Dusty's CI audio amp yet but neither seems "euphonic". I'm thinking the schitt is going to go good with the denon adh5000 which seem to like more juice.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

My stack came, still no RCA cables yet though. Damnit usps, speed up!
  All in all, it looks pretty sweet. Just wished it came with RCA cables.


----------



## stereoguy

Quote: 





> My stack came, still no RCA cables yet though. Damnit usps, speed up!
> All in all, it looks pretty sweet. Just wished it came with RCA cables.


 
   
  Been in the "hobby" so long it was'nt a matter of needing cable, but deciding which ones do I want to pull out of that box in the closet. I went with some kimbers since they are pretty light and won't make Schitt levitate.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I agree with Tdock in feeling that the Magni may be just a *hint* emphasized in the treble. If anything, the Magni favors being analytical than musical. I'd say its best to match it with warm headphones.


 
   
  I rather think of it as being on the musical side because of its sheer expansiveness, openness, and it's ability to render volume gradations on a small scale, i.e. I can hear smooth gradual decay rather than a sound on, sound off effect. I agree that darker or neutral/dark headphones are preferable, but I didn't have any issue with modded HD800s or HE5 with gel pads. EQ does wonders though if there's too much treble.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I too have a box of cables, but said box is all full of freebees. One of my new-years resolutions is to focus on the details & neatness of everything, so I ordered a pair of 1ft canare cables when I ordered my modi


----------



## aspburgers

I've never owned a headphone amp before so I don't know if this is just a normal problem but I have it just running off my computer not with a dac and I can understand the hiss as I always had this(though it is very noticeable at even low volume with the amp unlike before I had to turn it all the way up to hear it) but there's this electric wave kinda sound sound that goes in and out over time that goes along with it that's really annoying when not listening to music, is this just a problem with the on board sound and the amp is just amping it to it's extremes and am just hearing all the interference on the motherboard?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





aspburgers said:


> I've never owned a headphone amp before so I don't know if this is just a normal problem but I have it just running off my computer not with a dac and I can understand the hiss as I always had this(though it is very noticeable at even low volume with the amp unlike before I had to turn it all the way up to hear it) but there's this electric wave kinda sound sound that goes in and out over time that goes along with it that's really annoying when not listening to music, is this just a problem with the on board sound and the amp is just amping it to it's extremes and am just hearing all the interference on the motherboard?


 
   
  That sounds like what it is, and you can do an easy test to find out. Just unplug the amp from the computer and see if you can hear anything then; with mine I can turn the amp all the way up with no noise at all (just be careful to turn it back down before you plug it back in!)


----------



## aspburgers

ha ha so simple and solved my questions(it's the computer) lol thanks man


----------



## whereas

Aspburgers?


----------



## aspburgers

yes lol


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





aspburgers said:


> ha ha so simple and solved my questions(it's the computer) lol thanks man


 
   
  >That profile pic


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





aspburgers said:


> ha ha so simple and solved my questions(it's the computer) lol thanks man


 

 Time to buy the Modi to go with it


----------



## aspburgers

it's the plan


----------



## FlySweep

I posted my initial impressions of the Modi/Magni stack over here, if anyone was interested.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





aspburgers said:


> ha ha so simple and solved my questions(it's the computer) lol thanks man


 
  It's a $100 problem, but at least it was a simple one!


----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> I posted my initial impressions of the Modi/Magni stack over here, if anyone was interested.


 
  Nice initial impression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of these good initial impressions are making me excited for when my Magni arrives. Mine hasn't shipped yet, but I have a feeling that they are getting a bit swamped with new orders / the new year holiday. 
   
   
  Now I just need to buy some RCA cables for it. I was considering going with a BJC LC-1, but a 6-8ft cable would be almost half the price of a Modi or another Magni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't really see spending that much on a $100 amp. Especially since I believe that pretty much every well constructed cable will sound the same, and I could order 4 of the cheaper cables for the same price. 
   
  Right now I'm looking at either getting a Tartan or Belkin RCA cable off of Amazon for ~$10. I'm leaning a bit towards the Belkin cable due to it having both foil and braided shielding. I will have a USB wireless adapter about 9 inches away from where the RCA cables will plug into my computer, so RFI is a concern for me.
   
  Anyone else have a suggestion for a modestly priced cable that would fit the Magni, and have good EMI / RFI shielding other than those two cables I named above?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





atomicfrostx said:


> ...
> Anyone else have a suggestion for a modestly priced cable that would fit the Magni, and have good EMI / RFI shielding other than those two cables I named above?


 
   
  Monoprice


----------



## Maverickmonk

For emf rejection I'd suggest a coaxial type cable, try canare, mogami, hosa, etc and see what they have. From what I recall monoprice cables are twisted pair type, which isn't as good for bucking emf. I could be wrong though


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





atomicfrostx said:


> Nice initial impression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, get a Monoprice cable ASAP! They also don't charge you $10.99 for a $1.99 1st class stamp. Another good place for cables is "Redco". They even do custom designs.
   
  Belden wire that Blue Jeans Cable uses is good stuff. Even if you don't believe in differences, it's worth it. Actually, I wouldn't suggest any very low capacitance wire with the Magni. Canare or Mogami would be best. 6-8 feet seems way overkill for the Magni.
   
  Silver or silver plated wire would probably be awful with the Magni (IMO).
   
  BTW Belden, Canare and Mogami all have very good shielding.
   
  I guess there's always Radioshack too...


----------



## Teraflame

Just get the monoprice ones for $2.30


----------



## peepr

My magni will be arriving today. Will be offering comparisons to e7 and vintage receiver using d2000


----------



## vegitto4

Good evening,
   
  I write from Italy and I ordered the Magni today. I have a question. 
   
  These are the specs fo USA Power Supply
   
   
  AC ADAPTER
  CLASS 2 POWER SUPPLY
  INPUT 120V AC 60HZ
  OUTPUT 16V AC 500ma 8.0 W
   
  I'm trying to find the correct Power supply for Italy. I found 3 models. Can you suggest me which one is the most correct? thank you very much
   
  1) http://www.ebay.it/itm/Netzteil-fur-Thorens-16V-AC-500mA-fur-TD-146-147-166-280-316-318-320-2001-/150787641679?pt=Plattenspieler&hash=item231ba4d14f#ht_3079wt_1397
  (I think this is the perfect one because it has the same specs of the US one, except obviously for the input)
   
  2) http://www.thomann.de/gb/presonus_netzteil_fuer_hp4.htm
  (This one has the double specs: 1000ma 16W: do you think are there problems or improvements if I use this one)?
   
  3) http://it.rs-online.com/web/p/alimentatori-plug-in/2813690/
  (This one has output 15V AC 500ma, so it's a bit under... problems?)
   
  Thank you very much, I think it's very important to make the right choice, because I don't want to damage the amplifier.
   
  I hope you can help me,
   
  Regards


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





teraflame said:


> Just get the monoprice ones for $2.30


 
   
  Indeed


----------



## peepr

alright folks here is my first ever product review.  I got the Magni in today.
   
  First Impressions: Fit and finish is nice.  Fairly hefty for its size.  Only noticeable flaw is the volume pot is crooked as another member posted as well.  Can only tell when looking straight down. One thing that is personal preference is the white/grey LED light is super bright.  I use my computer to watch blurays and TV and I wish it wasn't so bright or that I could just disable it.    
   
  I hooked it up to my e7 through a basic 3.5mm to RCA cable.  Setting computer volume at max and e7 at max, I did not notice hiss until around 1oclock on the pot.  Keep in mind I am using sensitive D2000's and the Magni is known for having some strong gain.  For volume reference, I am currently on spotify at max volume as well, and the Magni at probably 8 oclock.  I do hear some static or something inbetween songs but nothing major. It tends to disappear. It is now gone since starting this review.  I have been on the lookout for channel imbalance at low volumes like others have experienced and I have yet to notice it.  
   
  Ok onto the music.  WOW!  Huge improvement over my e7.  People like to say the denons are so easy to drive and a portable dac/amp are "fine" for them, which is true, but you are missing so much going this route.  Proper power is needed.  With the Magni I am experiencing deep, tight bass and more importantly, much more mid-bass.  I think what I noticed most however is vocals.  They are very forward.  I don't know if this falls into mid-range or not, but its exciting.  Very clear and I am getting excellent instrument separation and soundstage compared to e7.  I think a lot of this also depends on the song/record.  Brown eyed girl is crazy good on this setup, whereas newer pop recordings don't benefit as much.  It also tends to bring out imperfections on recordings much more than e7.  I don't mind the analytical nature and I would say the treble is not fatiguing, at least so far.  I really hate bright sounding setups and I sold my hd595's because they were way too bright.  D2000 is a darker can and I love it.  I also took someones advice and tested using The Dark Knight soundtrack.  Sounds amazing. Killer bass sections.  
   
  Conclusion: best $100 I spent on head-fi so far.  If I ever get higher end phones like lcd2 or even he-500 I think this would drive them well.  I think with time the fit and finish will improve.  I will also test this as an amp coming right out of my cable box to see what its like.  If you have the D2000's, get this amp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

^Do you not have the Fiio L7? That way you can by pass the E7's internal amp. There shouldn't be any reason to touch the E7's volume control at all if using the Fiio L7.


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> ^Do you not have the Fiio L7? That way you can by pass the E7's internal amp. There shouldn't be any reason to touch the E7's volume control at all if using the Fiio L7.


 
  I do not.  Will look into this. 
   
  edit: will have it on monday lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hahaha. Wow, all this time, and you didn't know? 

The sound should be even cleaner now, as you're not having to use the E7's...less than stellar internal amp in the chain.


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Hahaha. Wow, all this time, and you didn't know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yea haahha.  It still sounds awesome.  Amazon will have it here tuesday actually as today is friday. >_<  Will let this thread know the results on Tuesday night.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You ever considering on upgrading from the E7? That is quite the bottleneck for your chain. I found the cheaper D03K to be superior (though not USB but SPDIF). Still, I'd say hold off until you can afford the Modi.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You ever considering on upgrading from the E7? That is quite the bottleneck for your chain. I found the cheaper D03K to be superior (though not USB but SPDIF). Still, I'd say hold off until you can afford the Modi.


 
  +1


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You ever considering on upgrading from the E7? That is quite the bottleneck for your chain. I found the cheaper D03K to be superior (though not USB but SPDIF). Still, I'd say hold off until you can afford the Modi.


 
  soon...


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





vegitto4 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I write from Italy and I ordered the Magni today. I have a question.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am not an electrician, but I have been researching a power supply for Australia
   
  Option 1) This matches the original power supply, and would be my choice
  Option 2) This has the same voltage, but double the current (1000mA). AC adapters are unregulated so this would result in a higher voltage output. Not good
  Option 3) Less voltage with same current, so the amp will not be as happy with a lower voltage, but you also risk burning out the power supply as 15v X 500mA = 7.5w.  The amp is rated at 8w.
   
  You just need to ensure the plug from the power supply will fit into the Magni


----------



## peepr

ok just some minutiae here for a sec.  I had my e7 plugged into one of my USB outlets on the back of my computer, one of 4 or 6 that is next to the ethernet and just above the video card etc...
   
  SO I was hearing some static from the magni and it wasn't volume related.  It would not get louder or only happen when I moved the pot.  So I turned my music off and turned the volume all the way up and I started to hear almost a rhythm from my headphones.  It sounded like the spinning of my HD and was almost like a humming.  I moved the USB around to one of my usb ports on the front of the case and the static/hum is gone. Lesson here is that computers are not the best transports and interference is a problem.
   
  and I am still loving the Magni.  Acoustic guitar and older rock is awesome.
   
  edit: static/hum is not gone.  Looks like I have a USB ground loop issue.  Might have to get a new dac for optical.


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





vegitto4 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I write from Italy and I ordered the Magni today. I have a question.
> 
> ...


 
  Number 1 I think is best.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Gee, thanks USPS. Way to send my RCA cables to pennsylvania, THEN to tennessee. I live in NY....


----------



## AxelCloris

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Gee, thanks USPS. Way to send my RCA cables to pennsylvania, THEN to tennessee. I live in NY....


 
   
  They've shipped from Lexington to Chicago and then to Cincinnati for me. I could have driven there and back in a couple hours...


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

is usps always that bad? I may go for fed-ex next time even though its much more expensive, I had terrible service from them compared to CA national postal service


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> is usps always that bad? I may go for fed-ex next time even though its much more expensive, I had terrible service from them compared to CA national postal service


 
  USPS is pretty terrible. They aren't about getting the package to you as fast as they can, they are about getting it to you the cheapest way they can.


----------



## Kayvin

you think shipping within the US is terrible. I ordered my Magni and Modi on the 17th of Dec. and it is still not here. Tracking finally has it at my local post office but i will still have to wait till monday for it. But i guess thats what i get for ordering around the Holidays. Heres hoping i can pick it up on monday without any delays. Hopefully my USB cord will be in also on monday! If not then i guess it is my printer USB till it gets here haha!


----------



## swmtnbiker

darthunnamed said:


> USPS is pretty terrible. They aren't about getting the package to you as fast as they can, they are about getting it to you the cheapest way they can.




Priority and First Class Parcel. Never a problem. UPS is typically worse than the USPS.


----------



## MegaBass18

I am a newbie to the audiophile world.
   
   
  Will the Magni work without an external DAC?  
   
  Are there any USB to RCA cables available if I just want to use the amp?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## peepr

You can run a 3.5mm to rca cable from your headphone out on computer to the magni. Otherwise need a dac.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





megabass18 said:


> I am a newbie to the audiophile world.
> 
> 
> Will the Magni work without an external DAC?
> ...


 
  USB is a digital signal, RCA is analog.  To make this conversion you will need a digital to analog converter (DAC).  Otherwise you will have to do it as mentioned above (3.5mm to RCA).  This will not give you the best sound quality, but it will work until you save up for a DAC, or you may find it suits your needs as is.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

swmtnbiker said:


> Priority and First Class Parcel. Never a problem. UPS is typically worse than the USPS.




Never, ever had a problem with UPS. My problems are always with USPS.


----------



## swmtnbiker

mad lust envy said:


> Never, ever had a problem with UPS. My problems are always with USPS.




Exactly the opposite for me. UPS has crushed my packages, not delivered my packages, left my packages at the wrong address, and lost my packages numerous times. I've never had a single one of those problems with the USPS when using Priority Mail or First Class.


----------



## MegaBass18

Quote: 





peepr said:


> You can run a 3.5mm to rca cable from your headphone out on computer to the magni. Otherwise need a dac.


 
   
  Quote: 





pelli said:


> USB is a digital signal, RCA is analog.  To make this conversion you will need a digital to analog converter (DAC).  Otherwise you will have to do it as mentioned above (3.5mm to RCA).  This will not give you the best sound quality, but it will work until you save up for a DAC, or you may find it suits your needs as is.


 
   
  Thank you to both of you!


----------



## drksun

Yep, they took care of mine pretty fast, had my replacement in less than a week. Set up the new one today, so far so good. Thanks


----------



## Magick Man

swmtnbiker said:


> Priority and First Class Parcel. Never a problem. UPS is typically worse than the USPS.




This. Usually I prefer FedEx, non-ground, but I'll take the USPS over UPS any day.


Modi, Magni, and Pyst cables are here, but not had a chance to check them out yet. Probably will on Sunday.


----------



## DefQon

UPS is generally a lot more expensive than both USPS and FedEx (in some cases) with international shipping as well. I've had a few bad experiences with UPS before with a few expensive orders from fleabay, never again will I be going the UPS route when USPS can do it cheaper and with better reliability.


----------



## pandastyle

I am very interested in purchasing one of these headphone amps, however part of me thinks that listening to reviews of it on this site is dangerous, as Schiit is one of the site sponsors.  DAE feel the same?


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





pandastyle said:


> I am very interested in purchasing one of these headphone amps, however part of me thinks that listening to reviews of it on this site is dangerous, as Schiit is one of the site sponsors.  DAE feel the same?


 
  No. This site has never really had that problem, with clearly defined rules for the sponsors. And, most of the reviews are user reviews. No benefit in one of us playing up a sponsor


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd say the only thing to be truly wary of is new toy syndrome from users, and the tendency to exaggerate the qualities of equipment.

Like getting the Magni and saying it blows their old equipment away. One should know by now that at this level of quality, differences are gonna be subtle/minute.

I pay attention more to those who can explain what the strengths and weaknesses are, as they are a lot more belieavable.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'd say the only thing to be truly wary of is new toy syndrome from users, and the tendency to exaggerate the qualities of equipment.
> Like getting the Magni and saying it blows their old equipment away. One should know by now that at this level of quality, differences are gonna be subtle/minute.
> I pay attention more to those who can explain what the strengths and weaknesses are, as they are a lot more belieavable.


 
  Yeah, this is one thing that's especially true for Schiit equipment, on Head-Fi at least. But the _sponsor_ factor is 100 percent a non-issue.


----------



## Johnson184

Anyone randomly get a weird buzzing sound followed by a prolonged clicking/tapping sound? It happens every couple of minutes for me.


----------



## peepr

johnson184 said:


> Anyone randomly get a weird buzzing sound followed by a prolonged clicking/tapping sound? It happens every couple of minutes for me.




I was. Had a ground loop from my usb dac. What i finally did was plug my magni into a wallsocket all by itself and everything else into one on a different wall. Seems to have eliminated it.


----------



## ninjames

Got the monoprice RCA cables as per recommended and .. they are super, super tight. They plug in and don't go all the way because all of the outside is slanted toward the middle. Am I supposed to force these in so these go around the plug properly?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





pandastyle said:


> I am very interested in purchasing one of these headphone amps, however part of me thinks that listening to reviews of it on this site is dangerous, as Schiit is one of the site sponsors.  DAE feel the same?


 
   
  While I certainly wouldn't complain if Schiit had decided to just send me a Magni and Modi to review, pretty sure all the reviews here (at least so far) are from people who bought them.
   
  And I fully agree, the new toy syndrome is definitely the bigger overall concern.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Got the monoprice RCA cables as per recommended and .. they are super, super tight. They plug in and don't go all the way because all of the outside is slanted toward the middle. Am I supposed to force these in so these go around the plug properly?


 
   
  As long as you're getting a proper signal it doesn't really matter, and after you remove and put them back on a few times the connector will probably loosen up anyways.


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Got the monoprice RCA cables as per recommended and .. they are super, super tight. They plug in and don't go all the way because all of the outside is slanted toward the middle. Am I supposed to force these in so these go around the plug properly?


 
  I ordered them too - should get them and the MM stack on Monday.
   
  I read in the reviews for the Monoprice cables that some people thought they were super tight and some people thought they were loose. It might depend on the equipment they're being used on, but either way they should loosen up with use. And if you really want, you can loosen the contacts "manually".


----------



## Teraflame

I hear a slight high pitched noise with magni/modi when nothing is playing, mostly on the right channel and it fluctuates. Does anyone else experience it?


----------



## Gnomeplay

@Slantedview
   
  I had ordered the same thing as well, mine are extremely tight, it's a good fit but they're very tight.


----------



## PurpleCow

I kinda wish the magni came in brush aluminum like the others.


----------



## TMRaven

That'd be an additional 50 dollars most likely.


----------



## peepr

teraflame said:


> I hear a slight high pitched noise with magni/modi when nothing is playing, mostly on the right channel and it fluctuates. Does anyone else experience it?




Check for electrical interference. I had some noise when using the magni even with no dac plugged into it, turns out it was my powerline adapter causing the static. Plugging it into a different room fixed it. Could be a ground loop or something. Trial and error.


----------



## mosshorn

So overall I find this stack hella good. Is it TEH UBER GIANT KILLER MEASURING 45356324564124X BETTER THAN YOUR 2K AMP/DAC?!?!
   
   
  No, and it isn't supposed to be. But for anyone sticking in low/mid tier gear, or have a portable rig as a main setup, this rig is great. The only negative I've really found is there is some interference from my phone (this is likely the static sound in 1 channel many are hearing; it was my issue too.)


----------



## TooPoor

FWIW - Just got my Magni/Modi stack today and it absolutely destroys my E17/E09K combo. I don't have any audio vernacular to throw around, everything I listen to just sounds so much better. Never heard my HE-400s sound so good. At $99/ea I'm completely blown away to be honest. Now I need a new portable amp/dac... and maybe a new set of 'phones a step above the HE-400's. Hopefully this little Schiit can handle some of the big boys. *insert the sound of my wallet emptying*


----------



## PurpleCow

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> That'd be an additional 50 dollars most likely.


 
  so we have the option to ask for a brushed aluminum?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





purplecow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No.


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Check for electrical interference. I had some noise when using the magni even with no dac plugged into it, turns out it was my powerline adapter causing the static. Plugging it into a different room fixed it. Could be a ground loop or something. Trial and error.


 
   
  You would hope being a 'better' quality amp it would have filters built in for this type of noises


----------



## peepr

qldkev said:


> You would hope being a 'better' quality amp it would have filters built in for this type of noises




Yea. Powerline adapter sends internet signal through electrical sockets around the house. The magni i guess is sensitive enough to pick up the static caused by this. I never noticed it on my e7 because that isnt plugged into a wall. Would something like the Lyr filter that out? It seems to me its a problem with the design of the electrical circuitry of my house. Having powerline adapter on same outlet as magni walwart is the problem, i dont fault the magni here.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Yea. Powerline adapter sends internet signal through electrical sockets around the house. The magni i guess is sensitive enough to pick up the static caused by this. I never noticed it on my e7 because that isnt plugged into a wall. Would something like the Lyr filter that out? It seems to me its a problem with the design of the electrical circuitry of my house. Having powerline adapter on same outlet as magni walwart is the problem, i dont fault the magni here.


 
   
  Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but yea, any of the more expensive models should be fine. One big reason this is so affordable (and why it is more sensitive IIRC) is that little wall wart. Usually the power supply is not only more robust, but built in. This filters a lot of stray signal. With the Magni, however, this is not the case. I know I had a similar grounding issue when I had an Audioengine D1 since it was fed power from the computer. Turns out there was a grounding issue in my mobo.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but yea, any of the more expensive models should be fine. One big reason this is so affordable (and why it is more sensitive IIRC) is that little wall wart. Usually the power supply is not only more robust, but built in. This filters a lot of stray signal. With the Magni, however, this is not the case. I know I had a similar grounding issue when I had an Audioengine D1 since it was fed power from the computer. Turns out there was a grounding issue in my mobo.


 
   
  I'm not sure this is the case, I believe the wall wart is just an AC transformer isn't it?


----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





uberbob102000 said:


> I'm not sure this is the case, I believe the wall wart is just an AC transformer isn't it?


 
I believe that I read somewhere that the Magni has a similar power stage to the Asgard. *EDIT*: *See post below by Jason Stoddard. *The only difference is that the AC transformer that steps the power down is now outside of the case (wall wart) so they were able to make the case smaller. Also, due to them now working with 16v AC they were able to use smaller / cheaper components to filter / convert the power inside the amp. 
   
  This allowed them to keep the costs low, but keep performance quite high. It looks like the entire left side of the PCB is dedicated to the 16v AC power supply in the Magni, and hopefully it does a good job filtering. From the first impressions people have posted, it sounds like it does because people are saying that it's quite silent / accurate. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





atomicfrostx said:


> I believe that I read somewhere that the Magni has a similar power stage to the Asgard.


 
   
  Completely, utterly wrong.
   
  Magni's output stage is more similar to a Bifrost's analog stage (on a lot of steroids, that is). It's unlike anything else we make.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Straight from Sleipnir's mouth...


----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Completely, utterly wrong.
> 
> Magni's output stage is more similar to a Bifrost's analog stage (on a lot of steroids, that is). It's unlike anything else we make.


 





 Thank you for the clarification. I have no clue where I read that about the Magni, but clearly it was wrong. I've edited my other post to direct readers to yours. I don't want to spread false information about your amp.  
   
  This is why it's awesome when the manufacture / designer takes the time to talk to the community. I wish that more companies would take the time to do the same.


----------



## defguy

Just ordered a Magni to go with the HD 600's I've owned for years but not used much because they don't sound that great ampless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Magni sounds like a great match for the 600's. I'm hoping it will work well with a Cambidge Dacmagic or 840C?


----------



## J-Pak

Question for the Schiit guys- into a 300 ohm load, can you say after how many milliwatts the amp leaves Class A? My guess is ear blowing loud, but I'm just curious


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





j-pak said:


> Question for the Schiit guys- into a 300 ohm load, can you say after how many milliwatts the amp leaves Class A? My guess is ear blowing loud, but I'm just curious


 
   
  Not sure if it matters to your question, but the Magni is a Class AB amp, right?


----------



## slantedview

What's the recommended power on/off routine for the Magni? Is it similar to other Schiit amps - plug in after power on, unplug before power off? Would I experience a pop or voltage surge if I powered on or off while plugged in?


----------



## peepr

I keep my phones plugged in all the time. There is a 5 second mute relay switch iirc. Dont get any loud popping or anything.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Yeah, this is one thing that's especially true for Schiit equipment, on Head-Fi at least. But the _sponsor_ factor is 100 percent a non-issue.


 
  of course sponsor factor is an issue.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Got the monoprice RCA cables as per recommended and .. they are super, super tight. They plug in and don't go all the way because all of the outside is slanted toward the middle. Am I supposed to force these in so these go around the plug properly?


 
  Push mfr, push


----------



## Jules

I have had the Magni for about a week. Just wanted to post some impressions. I'm no expert or anything, I don't have an expensive setup to compare it to, but FWIW, here are my findings. My Magni serial number is in the high 700's for those who were wondering how many have been sold! I have no pot or other issues. Mine operates as expected. Mine was shipped a few hours after I ordered and arrived only two days after ordering. Wonderful service! 
   
   
  The Schitt Magni has a slightly forward presentation with a tinge of brightness. It excels with live music and laid back recordings with greater soundstage separation between instruments. Recordings with compression are simply heightened thereby greatly magnifying their poor sound. Tightly recorded rock music with a slightly forward presentation, as most rock recordings are, tends to have the affect of squeezing the instruments further together, blurring their separation and creating a semblance of an overly bright or forward presentation. I must note that Metallica's Sandman did sound wonderful through the Magni, but I have always found this to be a fairly well recorded album. The Magni excels with laid-back headphones, such as the Sennheiser HD-650, which I used exclusively to evaluate them. I would imagine with more forward headphones, they will sound too bright and focused. The Magni really is like a magnifying glass. I have heard things on recordings that I never knew were there and detail that is unlike what I have experienced without a headphone amp. I use the Magni primarily directly connected to my iPhone via a line out cable, and directly connected to my macbook via a 3.5MM stereo to RCA Cable with volume at around 66% with Amarra as a source. The Macbook, with it's superior DAC, provides a quite livable sound. I have not heard the Magni through an external DAC. 
   
  The stringed guitar instruments on various recordings, such as Ryan Adam's Heartbreaker, and Chris Isaak's Baja sessions, have a very round detailed slightly metallic sound which gives the feeling of hearing the pick literally scrapping over the metallic strings and is very punchy and plucky. The vocal harmonies on Heartbreaker's Amy for instance, are clearly recognizable and give a haunting affect and are almost bright. The stringed instruments accompanying the track sit high above the soundstage, with the guitar plugging along the edges of the soundstage, while the occasional drum fills reverberate across the soundstage to amazing affect with great dynamics and punch. Oh My Sweet Carolina also has a great guitar sound and the vocals are very clear and crisp and round, but a bit forward again. In My Time of Need, which is my favorite track on this album (makes me tear up on occasion!), sounds the absolute best with my current setup. The guitar is perfect. I play guitar and know what a guitar should sound like. The vocal presentation isn't quite as forward as other tracks. It's very breathy and airy and the subdued female vocal harmonies are clearly audible. 
   
  Evil Ways, from Santana's self titled album, the Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab recording, sounds absolutely perfect. Everything is clear and punchy. This is a highly recommended recording. The dynamic ability of the Magni is clearly put to good use for this track. The punchy guitar, organ and driving rhythm section are all good fodder for the Magni. 
   
  Beck's Mutations, the Geffen Records / DGCD 98174 / Canadian Advance Promo - Audiophile Mastering / CD version, is another favorite album of mine. Nobody's fault but my own is quite a conundrum, it manages to sound focused and forward, yet still airy, creaky, distant and soulful. 
   
  Swing Live, the 24 Bit DVD version, includes the track Lester Leaps In, and is a good test for dynamics. I would expect the Magni to produce a bit more dynamics, roundness and punch here. There's just something missing. It's as if the Magni has focused in on the mids and high's and lost some of the depth and punch of the drums. But I haven't heard this recording through an expensive amplifier, so I can't comment further here, but the sound is a bit too thin and forward for me. It's almost too focused and detailed, which is a bit unexpected for a live recording. Here, I played with some of the EQ settings and decided to try out the Apple Headphone EQ preset in Amarra. This accentuated the bass a bit and dialed down the high's ever so slightly and offered a much more pleasing sound at the detriment of pushing back the woodwind sound a bit too far into the soundstage. 
   
  I will be playing around with the advanced EQ settings offered by Amarra, but for now I am throughly enjoying discovering the Magni. 
   
  Massive Attack's Angel is a good track to give the Magni a bass workout. The driving bass line that holds the track together sounds deep, focused, and very good. The rimshots on top sounded good as well, clear, but not too bright. The separation between the various electronic sounds was excellent and I heard details in this recording I had not heard before. The more driving parts of the song sounded great with nice dynamics and detail. The Magni seems to like well recorded electronic music oddly enough. One would think this would sound too bright. But it does like dryer electronic recordings and seems to breath a unique life into them. This track sounds a bit more alive, but still oddly robotic, which is exactly how I would expect it to sound. The cymbal crashes, driving drum sound, guitars…everything sounds great. Wonderful drive, pace and detail. 
   
  Emmylou Harris track Where Will I Be, from the album Wrecking Ball, is another track I chose to highlight. I have 16/44 vinyl rip of this album that I enjoy. The drum rhythm that drives this track sounds great off in the left channel. Emmylou's voice is breathy, airy and perfectly staged. The guitar melody is slightly further left of the drums providing a wide soundstage. The bass sits a bit further back and slightly surrounds the other instruments. This track is pure bliss through this setup. 
   
   
   
   
  I'm sure there are better amps, but for $100, it sounds very very good. It can be a bit forward, a bit bright, a bit metallic, a bit dry, but it's a very nice amp and depending on what you throw at it, it can sound really really good. I recommend more laid back headphones and more laid back recordings. Even hard rock can sound great through the Magni, just as long as it's not compressed and too forward with its presentation. The Magni really is like looking through binoculars.  Focus it in on something beautiful and distant and it will provide some wonderful images, but try to look at something that is too close to you, and it will be overwhelming. 
   
  Those are my findings anyway. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Jules

Quote: 





slantedview said:


> What's the recommended power on/off routine for the Magni? Is it similar to other Schiit amps - plug in after power on, unplug before power off? Would I experience a pop or voltage surge if I powered on or off while plugged in?


 
  I was wondering the same thing and played around with some cheap headphones. I've unplugged and plugged in the the input cables and output cable while its powered and it never popped, at least for my unit. It was dead silent.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> of course sponsor factor is an issue.


 
   
  The point is that us users/readers don't care who is and is not a sponsor when it comes to our own reviews.


----------



## taichicali

Hey all,
   
  I have some AKG K550 headphones on the way to me, and am creating  a setup to game (XBOX 360) and watch movies on (PS3).  I am wondering if the Schiit Magni and Modi would work (and if it is necessary or helpful) for my setup.
   
  To my setup I plan to add the Astro Mixamp 5.8 wireless and am wondering if I should also get another stand alone AMP along with a DAC.  I have a pioneer vsx 1020 receiver, but it seems this is not part of the equation with this setup.  
   
  Do I need an external AMP, or is the AMP in the Mixamp sufficient?  Also - does the Mixamp have a DAC, or would I want another one of those?  
   
  If I did need an external AMP and DAC I would get the SCHIIT Magni and Modi combo - would these have the appropriate inputs/outputs to accommodate this setup?  You can see I'm a noob, and I don't want to buy these external units if they won't even work with my setup. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## peepr

Modi does not have optical input for your ps3 and xbox. Would need something like tubemagic d2. Unsure about mixamp stuff.


----------



## Greed

Not sure if this has already been asked/answered, but I'm wondering how does the Schiit Magni fare with the Beyerdynamic DT 990 600 Ohm version? I'm looking for a good transportable amp that I can use with both my travel companions my DT 990s and Senn 650s. I've already read plenty on the synergy between the HD650s and the amp, but haven't seen anything about the DT990s.


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> *I would love for others to compare the magni/modi against the o2/odac besides me.  It'd be interesting to hear what they have to say about them. * One thing's for sure though, any possible hyperbole about the comparison is just that-- hyperbole, and those are not different characteristics anybody should worry about at this entry-level price point if said differences are so subtle.


 
   
  Can anyone compare the Magni vs O2?


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





jules said:


> I was wondering the same thing and played around with some cheap headphones. I've unplugged and plugged in the the input cables and output cable while its powered and it never popped, at least for my unit. It was dead silent.


 
  Any popping/noise when turning on/off with the headphones already plugged in?


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> Can anyone compare the Magni vs O2?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi
   
  I think there was one other comparison as well and they found them very similar.


----------



## peepr

I dont experience any


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





slantedview said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-o2-odac-vs-magni-modi
> 
> I think there was one other comparison as well and they found them very similar.


 
  The only comparison I see is TMRaven's. Is there another?


----------



## proton007

I'm waiting for a detailed technical analysis. Pls point me to one if there's any!


----------



## mknlb50

I've been using Magni with my HD650 and Titanium HD DAC since yesterday and... I don't notice much of a difference at all between unpowered and powered. Is this normal? I expected Magni to open up my HD650 somewhat but its stage became even narrower and more focused.
   
  I'll keep using it for about a week or so to see if it changes after the burn in stages.


----------



## stereoguy

Reply to Jules post 726. My first impression was the magni is not euphonic or "warm" and is basically upfront and energetic. I have'nt done the amount of comparing you've done but your take seems about right. The Magni is less warm than my CI audio amp, and certainly less warm and more detailed than the Creek OBH 11 that the Magni replaced. It gives detail and drive beyond what might reasonably be expected for the clams. 'Philes sometimes toss around the term "analytical" and that might be the appropriate word for this Magni.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





mknlb50 said:


> I've been using Magni with my HD650 and Titanium HD DAC since yesterday and... I don't notice much of a difference at all between unpowered and powered. Is this normal? I expected Magni to open up my *HD650 somewhat but its stage became even narrower and more focused.*
> 
> I'll keep using it for about a week or so to see if it changes after the burn in stages.


 
   
  Strangely enough, I have this issue when I use any amp I have with a surge protector. The one I use is really large and has lots of noise filtering. No idea why it degrades audio so badly, but you'd think it'd just be my imagination. I can't even use my Micro Amp without it going straight to the wall.
   
  If you check my earlier impressions I was complaining the DJ100 had a smaller soundstage with the Magni than my other amp. Went straight to the wall and problem fixed. It's certainly NOT the Magni's fault.
   
  The soundstage with the proper recordings is really large. I've heard previous comments the Magni would suffer from a small soundstage but this is nonsense to me. The HD-650 definitely had many improvements, especially in soundstage size.


----------



## mknlb50

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Strangely enough, I have this issue when I use any amp I have with a surge protector. The one I use is really large and has lots of noise filtering. No idea why it degrades audio so badly, but you'd think it'd just be my imagination. I can't even use my Micro Amp without it going straight to the wall.
> 
> If you check my earlier impressions I was complaining the DJ100 had a smaller soundstage with the Magni than my other amp. Went straight to the wall and problem fixed. It's certainly NOT the Magni's fault.
> 
> The soundstage with the proper recordings is really large. I've heard previous comments the Magni would suffer from a small soundstage but this is nonsense to me. The HD-650 definitely had many improvements, especially in soundstage size.


 
  Thanks for the tip! Strangely I do notice a difference after plugging it straight to the wall. I will experiment more later tonight and report back.


----------



## slantedview

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Strangely enough, I have this issue when I use any amp I have with a surge protector. The one I use is really large and has lots of noise filtering. No idea why it degrades audio so badly, but you'd think it'd just be my imagination. I can't even use my Micro Amp without it going straight to the wall.
> 
> If you check my earlier impressions I was complaining the DJ100 had a smaller soundstage with the Magni than my other amp. Went straight to the wall and problem fixed. It's certainly NOT the Magni's fault.
> 
> The soundstage with the proper recordings is really large. I've heard previous comments the Magni would suffer from a small soundstage but this is nonsense to me. The HD-650 definitely had many improvements, especially in soundstage size.


 
  What kind of surge protector are you using? I'd like to think something like a Furman would be ok?


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





slantedview said:


> What kind of surge protector are you using? I'd like to think something like a Furman would be ok?


 
   
  I think one of these days I need to invest in a higher quality one. From Furman or Tripp-Light. I got a gift card from Amazon, so I should buy one.
  The one I was using was some giant home theater Belkin surge protector. It's all metal and with about 11 outlets. Got it at Sam's Club for $30 I think.
   
  I couldn't really tell the difference between with and without unless it was with specific headphones. For months I complained that my DJ100 was too bassy from my Micro Amp.
  Turns out it was just this surge protector. Sounded fine with the Q701. With the DJ100 it's not that subtle.
   
  When I tried my DJ100 with the Magni I was using a Cyberpower brand unit. Some random one I got for cheap.
   
  I have no idea what it is that causes this. Perhaps the noise filtering?
   
  Someone reviewed my amp once and claimed a surge protector was robbing it of power. That seems hardly possible..I mean it probably doesn't require that much power itself.
   
  I should point out that most likely nobody would notice a difference. If they did it's only with specific headphones or setups.
   
  I was looking into Monster brand surge protectors for home theaters (don't ask me why). The marketing is funny. One of them claims it has a "high current" noise filter and the cheaper ones don't have this.
  I can't really make sense of any of it. The cheapest method is just for me to plug it into the wall and unplug it when i'm done!
   
  BTW I wonder if Astrodyne makes a power supply for the Magni. I bet if an american built one existed, it would add like $40 to the price.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Okay, 2 weeks since i ordered i still don't have my damn RCA cables. What Monoprice (and USPS/UPS). I called monoprice to find where it is, and they tell me that it'll take 2 days to FIND OUT WHERE IT IS, not for it to come, but to find where it is. This is just stupid.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> What Monoprice (and USPS/UPS).


 
   
  Hate to tell ya, but I ordered from them Tuesday Jan. 1st late night and got 3 RCA cables and a power cord on Friday the 4th in the morning.  I'm in Ohio, they're in California.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Hate to tell ya, but I ordered from them Tuesday Jan. 1st late night and got 3 RCA cables and a power cord on Friday the 4th in the morning.  I'm in Ohio, they're in California.


 
  New york here. They sent it to new jersey in december, THEN to pennsylvania, THEN to mississippi, and finally to tennessee. I honestly don't know what they're thinking...


----------



## Barry S

darthunnamed said:


> New york here. They sent it to new jersey in december, THEN to pennsylvania, THEN to mississippi, and finally to tennessee. I honestly don't know what they're thinking...




I got a postcard from your Monoprice cables--they're in Vegas having a blast and thinking about heading to New Orleans in time for Mardi Gras. They said not to worry.


----------



## mknlb50

My Magni makes a weird beep sound whenever I turn it on and then I turn on the music. After that it's smooth sailing. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

5 second relay click?


----------



## slantedview

Wishing for a gain switch.
   
  There is a channel imbalance before 7 o'clock on the dial. Anything past 8 o'clock is really loud with the headphones I own. That doesn't give me a lot of room to vary the volume while listening and I find myself trying to find the sweet spot between the channel imbalance and a comfortable listening level. Any tips?
   
  I could lower the digital volume on my computer (playing through something like iTunes), but that noticeably hurts dynamics.


----------



## ChefJoe

Quote: 





aspburgers said:


> I've never owned a headphone amp before so I don't know if this is just a normal problem but I have it just running off my computer not with a dac and I can understand the hiss as I always had this(though it is very noticeable at even low volume with the amp unlike before I had to turn it all the way up to hear it) but there's this electric wave kinda sound sound that goes in and out over time that goes along with it that's really annoying when not listening to music, is this just a problem with the on board sound and the amp is just amping it to it's extremes and am just hearing all the interference on the motherboard?


 

 Found this post somewhat late, but if you're running this from an auxiliary connector like a front panel, antec and even my lian li case both had the audio jack's ground tied into the USB ground... which resulted in extra hiss and cpu-related "tick" noises.  Unplugging the front panel USB (or firewire) headers is a temporary way to test if it's a ground loop by removing the "loop".


----------



## ChefJoe

Quote: 





peepr said:


> ok just some minutiae here for a sec.  I had my e7 plugged into one of my USB outlets on the back of my computer, one of 4 or 6 that is next to the ethernet and just above the video card etc...
> 
> SO I was hearing some static from the magni and it wasn't volume related.  It would not get louder or only happen when I moved the pot.  So I turned my music off and turned the volume all the way up and I started to hear almost a rhythm from my headphones.  It sounded like the spinning of my HD and was almost like a humming.  I moved the USB around to one of my usb ports on the front of the case and the static/hum is gone. Lesson here is that computers are not the best transports and interference is a problem.
> 
> ...


 
  The signal exiting the USB should still be digital, meaning static shouldn't be an issue like it would be with an analog, low voltage signal like typical analog audio.  The USB ground loop I had manifested itself as cpu-hard drive background noise/interference in the front panel audio connection.


----------



## peter123

Posted in the other thread but thought I'd mention it here as well, review on Headfonia:

http://www.headfonia.com/schitty-magni-and-modi/2/


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> Posted in the other thread but thought I'd mention it here as well, review on Headfonia:
> http://www.headfonia.com/schitty-magni-and-modi/2/


 
  Worst part of that review is the misleading bit about a "good" USB cable costing you $30. How silly.


----------



## ellis ip

any one try hd25-1-ii with magni and modi 
would it be better than rsa hornet or alo mk1
i want to buy a set of those for big hp in furture


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Worst part of that review is the misleading bit about a "good" USB cable costing you $30. How silly.


 
  I had the same thought reading the review.
   
  It also makes me a little worried that the Magni should not work well with headphones that has much bass or a large soundstage, that covers most of my cans.
   
  Guess I'll find out for myself soon enough, my Magni has landed in Norway so I should have it in a couple of days.


----------



## Maverickmonk

The he400 is both bassy and soundstageful-, if such a thing is even a word. They're a great match with the magni, which is clean and powerful.


----------



## peter123

Yes, I've noticed that many think that HE400 is a good combination with the Magni. In the review it's said that "I would call it an ok amplifier for the Hifiman HE400" .  
   
  Reading here gives the impression that this combinaton is more than just ok. Difference in taste I'll guess.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> Posted in the other thread but thought I'd mention it here as well, review on Headfonia:
> http://www.headfonia.com/schitty-magni-and-modi/2/


 
   
  Kind of a poor review. People can send me hate mail if they want. Felt like the person was reviewing something for Schiit and they didn't want to say anything bad and the reader is supposed to guess what the heck they meant.
  I read that nonsense and it's basically like the whole review skips over what it actually sounds like or it's signature.
   
  Here's what I've deciphered:
   
  Not good for anything with a spacious soundstage (what?!)
  Not good for a bass heavy headphone (why?)
  Good for a smoother sounding headphone
   
  What the...
   
  Sorry, i'm grumpy today..
   
  EDIT: I hope someone will just come out and tell us if the Magni has rolled off bass or what. Maybe a tad, but can't be that bad.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Kind of a poor review. People can send me hate mail if they want. Felt like the person was reviewing something for Schiit and they didn't want to say anything bad and the reader is supposed to guess what the heck they meant.
> I read that nonsense and it's basically like the whole review skips over what it actually sounds like or it's signature.
> 
> Here's what I've deciphered:
> ...


 
   
  I agree with you completely, I have no idea what the heck they were trying to say in that whole review and then going "Monoprice cables sounded like garbage, so it'll be closer to $250-300 after good cables" really made me realize that Headfonia still writes terrible component reviews. They just jump straight on board every single audiophile myth in my opinion.


----------



## Defiant00

Fully agree.
   
  Also, apparently someone needs to tell my Magni to stop powering my LCD-2s well. While I'm not going to make any grandiose giant-slaying claims, they certainly aren't lacking in bass. Maybe he just meant that it doesn't have exaggerated bass...I don't know.


----------



## Barry S

The Headfonia reviews really need some editing before they get published.  By in large, I think a lot of informal head-fi reviews are better written and more helpful.  It looks like the author spent some time reading the head-fi threads on the M&M and makes some generalizations that aren't supported by his own listening experiences.


----------



## homesick_alien

Just got one, sounds pretty good w/ my HD580


----------



## DarthUnnamed

So i decided on just buying rca cables in a local store (didn't even knew they had them). Still none from monoprice, im gonna cancel the order.
  But on the bright side, these things are fantastic.


----------



## Magick Man

defiant00 said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> Also, apparently someone needs to tell my Magni to stop powering my LCD-2s well. While I'm not going to make any grandiose giant-slaying claims, they certainly aren't lacking in bass. Maybe he just meant that it doesn't have exaggerated bass...I don't know.





Okay, I've got the stack hooked up with the PS500s connected (Fleetwood Mac's _Rumours_ playing) and... they sound good. I'd venture to say that I know that album just about as well as anyone *can* know a recording, and nothing negative is jumping out at me.


----------



## Arisbor

my Magni doesn't have a relay :L


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Quote: 





greed said:


> Not sure if this has already been asked/answered, but I'm wondering how does the Schiit Magni fare with the Beyerdynamic DT 990 600 Ohm version? I'm looking for a good transportable amp that I can use with both my travel companions my DT 990s and Senn 650s. I've already read plenty on the synergy between the HD650s and the amp, but haven't seen anything about the DT990s.


 

 I'm also very interested to hear about this! One thing I've read is that the Magni may undesirably exacerbate the DT990's already bright treble. That said, I own neither a Magni nor a 600-ohm DT990 -- I'm actually looking at buying both -- and I've never heard a DT990, so all I can go by is what I've heard here and there, for what it's worth.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> I'm also very interested to hear about this! One thing I've read is that the Magni may undesirably exacerbate the DT990's already bright treble. That said, I own neither a Magni nor a 600-ohm DT990 -- I'm actually looking at buying both -- and I've never heard a DT990, so all I can go by is what I've heard here and there, for what it's worth.


 

 Cool, thanks for the info. Yea, I haven't read anything on how the Magni synergizes with the DT 990s. I currently own both, but the Magni has not arrived yet. I asked a few time in different threads, but no one seemed to know. So I guess I will just have to find out myself. Anyways, I'll post my impressions on the two when the Magni arrives and I allow proper burn-in time.


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> So i decided on just buying rca cables in a local store (didn't even knew they had them). Still none from monoprice, im gonna cancel the order.
> But on the bright side, these things are fantastic.


 

 It appears as if you enjoy your setup. Might I ask, what kind of music do you listen to? I just ordered this exact same setup this past weekend and listen to a lot of EDM.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





brokestudent said:


> It appears as if you enjoy your setup. Might I ask, what kind of music do you listen to? I just ordered this exact same setup this past weekend and listen to a lot of EDM.


 
  Same, EDM is a big one for me. But i also listen to things like Radiohead, Muse, Arcade Fire, etc.
  As for what kinds of edm: Chillstep, Dubstep (both brostep and older dubstep), House, Progressive, Drum and Bass, etc.


----------



## majiktripp

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I had the same thought reading the review.
> 
> It also makes me a little worried that the Magni should not work well with headphones that has much bass or a large soundstage, that covers most of my cans.
> 
> Guess I'll find out for myself soon enough, *my Magni has landed in Norway so I should have it in a couple of days.*


 
   
  Peter, have you found an alternative power supply ('wall wart') for the Magni? The one supplied is US 110v only - isn't Norway the standard 220v?
   
  There was some discussion on alternative EU safe adapters, this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/390121830472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 on eBay was mentioned.
   
  Let me know as I'm keen to order the M&M combo but have been holding off due to the power issue.


----------



## peter123

I've got an old 100w step down converter (220v to 110v). My plan is to try it out with this first. If it bring hiss or other unwelcome noises I'll get one of these:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150787641679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
   
  Just need to check that the connector has the right size (it looks as if it does).
   
  Edit: Wrong link, fixed


----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> Also, apparently someone needs to tell my Magni to stop powering my LCD-2s well. While I'm not going to make any grandiose giant-slaying claims, they certainly aren't lacking in bass. Maybe he just meant that it doesn't have exaggerated bass...I don't know.


 
   
  I'm glad to hear that the Magni can power the LCD-2's. This little thing packs quite a large punch. I'm tempted to start saving up for a pair of LCD-2's myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Keep in mind that these are very early impressions with one specific headphone. Your experience way vary / be totally different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now, to answer the question about the Magni "lacking bass" from that review. I have found that when I use my Magni with my V-Moda Crossfade LP's that there was is a major change in their bass sound signature compared to the X-Fi Titanium HD headphone out. 
   
  The mid-bass hump really flattened out, and the bass is now much more punchier than bloated. I would also say that the detailing in the bass is better, and the mids / highs are a bit more clear. This also could be due to the bass levels being more focused and less in your face. 
   
  However, depending on what you are looking for this might be a negative. They went from wub wub to a bit more like pow pow. Almost a bit like the bass on the Grado's, but with a decent amount of more punch / meat. I'm not saying that the Magni magically made these sound like Grado's, but the bass has more punch to it like my Grado headphones have. Just more of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
   
  I'm going to have to listen some more with the Magni, and A/B test them to see what is going on with the major change in the sound signature. The music source for the above impressions is MOG (320Kbps MP3.) The Windows volume is at 20 and the Magni's dial is between 10/11. (If 12 is the little volume wedge symbol)


----------



## Maverickmonk

I agree. With the he400's, it seems that, like many jfet based amps, its not the amplitude of the bass that's improved, its the control and speed. this makes the bass "sharper" and more impactful, but not excessive or "increased" with respect to the rest of the spectrum. Its exactly as a well designed budget jfet/mosfet amp should preform


----------



## compoopers

atomicfrostx said:


> I'm going to have to listen some more with the Magni, and A/B test them to see what is going on with the major change in the sound signature. The music source for the above impressions is MOG (320Kbps MP3.) The Windows volume is at 20 and the Magni's dial is between 10/11. (If 12 is the little volume wedge symbol)




Please do.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





atomicfrostx said:


> I'm glad to hear that the Magni can power the LCD-2's. This little thing packs quite a large punch. I'm tempted to start saving up for a pair of LCD-2's myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Interesting that there's that much of a difference with the LPs, glad to hear that you appear to be enjoying the Magni.
   
  The LCD-2s are excellent...of course, then you'll want a standalone DAC, then a better amp, then go balanced, etc.
  I do feel that the cans typically make the most difference though, so that's probably the direction I'd go first.


----------



## mknlb50

Anyone else's unit make a popping noise at the 5 second mark when turning on? It's not a loud pop through my HD650, but a quiet one. Some said it's dead silent.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





mknlb50 said:


> Anyone else's unit make a popping noise at the 5 second mark when turning on? It's not a loud pop through my HD650, but a quiet one. Some said it's dead silent.


 

 Do you mean the relay clicking on?


----------



## adamlr

sorry for the dumb question, but will ANY voltage converter work? iv got one of these:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Voltage-Valet-50-2000-WATT-DUAL-POWER-Foreign-TRAVEL-Voltage-CONVERTER-NEW-/200868938564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4b8c344
   
  i stole it from work and it sais its for "using american 110v products in countrys that use 220v electricity" but it also sais "electronic appliances rated OVER 50 watts may be damaged if used with the converter" and i couldnt find any watt rating on the schiit site (i also dint know what it means).


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





mknlb50 said:


> Anyone else's unit make a popping noise at the 5 second mark when turning on? It's not a loud pop through my HD650, but a quiet one. Some said it's dead silent.


 
   
  That's the relay, they all do that (or should at least)


----------



## slantedview

Anyone else having trouble with the limited gain/volume range? Maybe everyone is using higher resistance headphones than I am (see my sig), but I don't have a lot of room to play with the volume between channel imbalance on the low side (7 o'clock) and super loud on the high side (8 o'clock).


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





slantedview said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the limited gain/volume range? Maybe everyone is using higher resistance headphones than I am (see my sig), but I don't have a lot of room to play with the volume between channel imbalance on the low side and super loud on the high side.


 
   
  No problem with the HD600, which of course is 300 ohms! If I'm listening to classical pieces, which have escaped loudness wars, I can get up to nearly noon without them being too loud.


----------



## Kinru

I'm using mad dog's and got the magni/modi today. I have my windows volume on 30% and comfortable volume with the magni is around 9-10 on the volume pot. Overall, I'm extremely happy with it so far, everything sounds much clearer vs onboard (which is what i came from) and more natural.
   
  The only thing is that both the modi/magni did not come with the stick on feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I sent an email regarding that.


----------



## Magick Man

I bought some K240 sextetts off ebay, $75 shipped, and they arrived today. So I hooked them up to the Magni to test. 

Quick early comment; this is good, very good. Better than $175 has a right to sound. Rich, vibrant mids, with taut, full bass. The highs are rolled off some, but that's a characteristic of the sextetts, because it's the same with my Zodiac Gold. I'm impressed, this is a nice combo.


----------



## FlySweep

imackler said:


> No problem with the HD600, which of course is 300 ohms! If I'm listening to classical pieces, which have escaped loudness wars, I can get up to nearly noon without them being too loud.


 
   
  imackler.. how does the HD600's bass sound to you with the M/M ?  It's _unusually_ flat sounding to my ears.  I don't mean linearity.. it's quite linear.. but it lacks some expected punch and depth.  Swapping between the Magni & the O2, I hear a somewhat significant difference in bass impact (with the O2 providing bass that's more full and "weighty" sounding).  In my case, this is only apparent on the HD600.  Interesting.. will need to do more listening..


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> imackler.. how does the HD600's bass sound to you with the M/M ?  It's _unusually_ flat sounding to my ears.  I don't mean linearity.. it's quite linear.. but it lacks some expected punch and depth.  Swapping between the Magni & the O2, I hear a somewhat significant difference in bass impact (with the O2 providing bass that's more full and "weighty" sounding).  In my case, this is only apparent on the HD600.  Interesting.. will need to do more listening..


 
   
  I'll have to do some more listening and get back to you. Flat might be a good description. I just keep finding myself switching to my portable Neco Soundlab V.3, though, even after resolving to keep the Magni. I actually had packed up the Magni, and then brought it back out to spend more time with it, and was just underwhelmed yesterday... I'll get back to listening to it tomorrow.


----------



## Maverickmonk

magick man said:


> I bought some K240 sextetts off ebay, $75 shipped, and they arrived today. So I hooked them up to the Magni to test.
> Quick early comment; this is good, very good. Better than $175 has a right to sound. Rich, vibrant mids, with taut, full bass. The highs are rolled off some, but that's a characteristic of the sextetts, because it's the same with my Zodiac Gold. I'm impressed, this is a nice combo.




This is the 2nd magni/modi post to make me miss my sextets. Get behind me Satan!


----------



## Kayvin

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> imackler.. how does the HD600's bass sound to you with the M/M ?  It's _unusually_ flat sounding to my ears.  I don't mean linearity.. it's quite linear.. but it lacks some expected punch and depth.  Swapping between the Magni & the O2, I hear a somewhat significant difference in bass impact (with the O2 providing bass that's more full and "weighty" sounding).  In my case, this is only apparent on the HD600.  Interesting.. will need to do more listening..


 
  I have experienced something similar with my HD650's. The bass just doesn't have that expected punch in some areas that i am familiar with in my go to songs. But I mostly blame this on coming from my JDS Labs C421 with it's bass boost feature and gain switch. Really pushes out the bass when you want it to. I really would like a bit more of a punch from the M/M but that is just personal preference really. Other than that though i am really loving the stack. Has brought out a lot more detail in songs than what my C421 (was my only amp until a few days ago) could. Extremely happy with the purchase. Can't go wrong in my opinion, FWIW.


----------



## Tequilasunriser

Quote: 





kayvin said:


> I have experienced something similar with my HD650's. The bass just doesn't have that expected punch in some areas that i am familiar with in my go to songs. But I mostly blame this on coming from my JDS Labs C421 with it's bass boost feature and gain switch. Really pushes out the bass when you want it to. I really would like a bit more of a punch from the M/M but that is just personal preference really. Other than that though i am really loving the stack. Has brought out a lot more detail in songs than what my C421 (was my only amp until a few days ago) could. Extremely happy with the purchase. Can't go wrong in my opinion, FWIW.


 
  Just use a software EQ, they're built into just about any media player. A bass boost switch is nothing more than what a loudness switch is on a receiver or integrated amp, and that's nothing more than a hardware EQ of the Usually ~50-60 Hz frequencies.


----------



## Heywardo

Hoping to Purchase the magni for use in Australia, does anyone know whether this converter would work? If not could someone link me to one that would please. 
   
  http://www.korjo.com/Product-Range/Adaptors---Transformers/Step-Down-Transformer-(SDT-98).aspx


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





heywardo said:


> Hoping to Purchase the magni for use in Australia, does anyone know whether this converter would work? If not could someone link me to one that would please.
> 
> http://www.korjo.com/Product-Range/Adaptors---Transformers/Step-Down-Transformer-(SDT-98).aspx


 
   
  There's been several people asking but not many answers. You should skim through some of the previous pages or search for converter or transformer if you haven't already done so. It would be awesome if you could find someone who already has one!


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





majiktripp said:


> Peter, have you found an alternative power supply ('wall wart') for the Magni? The one supplied is US 110v only - isn't Norway the standard 220v?
> 
> There was some discussion on alternative EU safe adapters, this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/390121830472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 on eBay was mentioned.
> 
> Let me know as I'm keen to order the M&M combo but have been holding off due to the power issue.


 
   
  My Magni has arrived and I've hooked it up using the existing power supply and this step down converter and it woks like a charm.
   
  Hopefully this will be to help for someone.


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





heywardo said:


> Hoping to Purchase the magni for use in Australia, does anyone know whether this converter would work? If not could someone link me to one that would please.
> 
> http://www.korjo.com/Product-Range/Adaptors---Transformers/Step-Down-Transformer-(SDT-98).aspx


 

 i sent schiit an email asking if there was a specific kind of converter. this is the answer i got: "It has to be one with a transformer (heavy) not a chopper (light.) This is what we use: http://www.amazon.com/Goldsource-STU-100-Voltage-Transformer-Converter/dp/B0022TSC5C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357745587&sr=8-7&keywords=110%2F220+converter"


----------



## DefQon

Has anyone used the Magnum to power the FA-003's or Hifiman HM5's or FA-002/w's?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Has anyone used the Magnum to power the FA-003's or Hifiman HM5's or FA-002/w's?


 
  Magnum


----------



## sunseeker888

Addressing post#790, the ubiquitous loudness switch, as found on integrateds, receivers, and preamps, is more than just a sub-100Hz-boost circuit. It is a volume control tapered circuit which adds both bass and treble(usually 75Hz and 10kHz respectively) in order to counteract the inherent deficiency of the human ear to hear these frequency extremes at low volumes. Properly implemented, the loudness contour will have little to no effect on the audio band near the volume potentiometer(s) maximum position.


----------



## ninjames

So what does everyone have their PC volume at with magni + modi and HE-400 and how much does the volume pot give you with those specifically? How much does it give you with PC volume at 100%? How far does it give you and where does the imbalance go away?


----------



## Johnson184

Quote: 





peepr said:


> I was. Had a ground loop from my usb dac. What i finally did was plug my magni into a wallsocket all by itself and everything else into one on a different wall. Seems to have eliminated it.


 

 I'm not really knowledgeable about ground loops. The only way to alleviate this issue is to plug it in separately into a wall socket? :*(  for me since it's too far!


----------



## smellyfungus

ninjames said:


> So what does everyone have their PC volume at with magni + modi and HE-400 and how much does the volume pot give you with those specifically? How much does it give you with PC volume at 100%? How far does it give you and where does the imbalance go away?




using wasapi volume control is disabled so I am at 100% thru the PC. for my typical listening I am around 8 o clock. zero volume is around 7 o clock if I recall. the imbalance is only at the very few first decibles then goes away pretty quick. half way between 7 and 8 at most. 

if it matters my magni is dead silent when turned to the lowest. I know some peoples you can still hear sound.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> using wasapi volume control is disabled so I am at 100% thru the PC. for my typical listening I am around 8 o clock. zero volume is around 7 o clock if I recall. the imbalance is only at the very few first decibles then goes away pretty quick. half way between 7 and 8 at most.
> 
> if it matters my magni is dead silent when turned to the lowest. I know some peoples you can still hear sound.


 
  Using wasapi, is there any volume control PC-side?


----------



## FlySweep




----------



## AtomicFrostX

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Interesting that there's that much of a difference with the LPs, glad to hear that you appear to be enjoying the Magni.
> 
> The LCD-2s are excellent...of course, then you'll want a standalone DAC, then a better amp, then go balanced, etc.
> I do feel that the cans typically make the most difference though, so that's probably the direction I'd go first.


 
  It really was shocking how different the LP's sounded out of the Magni compared to the X-Fi Titanium. My Grado SR-80i's sound signature didn't change totally like that at all. They did gain a bit more detail, and the bass got a little bit punchier. However, the overall Grado sound is still there, just better.
   
  I would be interested to hear if there is a similar difference with the V-Moda M-100 or M-80. 
   
  That was the upgrade route I was thinking of taking. It seems that the Magni has enough power to drive a decent number of higher end headphones out there, and than I could upgrade my stack to something better. Maybe a Mjolnir and Gungnir or something similar. IMO not much point for me to make an incremental upgrade if saving for an extra year or so would get me to end game hardware.
   
   
  Small review:
   
  The Magni is built quite nicely. The metal case feels nice in the hand, and it's quite nice to see at the $99 price range. The included AC/AC adapter feels pretty solid in the hand. It's not too light, not too heavy, and the connector is of sufficient quality. The only problem I have with it is that the cable is a bit too short of my desk. The included stick on feet applied easily, and are of a nice height. The power switch has a nice click to it, but there is a bit of a hollow clunk when you flip it. The headphone jack feels good, and it's not too hard to plug in / unplug headphones from the Magni. However, due to its light weight you will have to use two hands to do so. Overall the build is more than adequate for the $99 price tag. 
   
  Sound wise I have found the Magni to be a very clean sounding amp. When using it with low impedance headphones the Magni has way more than enough power to properly drive them. I don't own any orthos so I can't say how well the Magni can drive them. However, from what I have read it seems that it should do quite a good job on most of them. The Magni has really tamed the bass on my V-Moda LP's. As I described it in an earlier post. If anyone has a logical explanation as to why that is I'm all ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overall though I find the sound to be very clean, precise, and a bit in your face.
   
  The one main negative thing about the Magni's sound signature is that the sound stage is sort of closed in and intimate. I would say that the sound stage is smaller than the headphones out on my X-Fi Titanium HD by a small amount. However, the clarity I gained over the X-Fi is worth the trade off in the sound stage. Keep in mind that this might not be the perfect sound signature for everyone. People who love the warmth of a tube amp, or huge open sound stages might want to look for something else. However, I believe that you will have a problem finding an alternative that provides either of those at this $99 price point. 
   
  Overall I would say the Schiit Magni is a very clean sounding amp, has a nice clarity about it, and is quite balanced across all frequencies. Is it the end all of amps? Heck no. Is this a great amp for most people who are looking for a cheap clean amp? Yes. At $99 the Magni is a great deal, and I have a feeling that for many this will be a Schiit gateway drug. I know that I wouldn't mind trying out some of their high end gear now that I have my Magni. It makes you ask yourself, if this little Schiit can do this much for $99, what will their statement amp sound like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I haven't heard their Modi, but I'm tempted to buy it and some PYST just to compare that against the X-Fi. I'll have to think about that some more though, seeing how I'm quite happy with this set up.


----------



## smellyfungus

ninjames said:


> Using wasapi, is there any volume control PC-side?




nope. you can slide the volume up and down all you want but its always gonna output 100% that's with my settings though for "bit perfect" playback. I'm not really a fan of software volume control. dunno why just don't care for it. 




flysweep said:


> :tongue_smile:




lol don't remember when or how I thought this handle up. a good looking girl once told me it was a cute handle back in highschool. maybe that's why I've stuck to it all these years.


----------



## tdockweiler

Can't figure out how anyone can think the soundstage of the Magni is small.
  With the Magni+ODAC it's made improvements in the soundstage size of the HD-650, Sextett and DJ100.
   
  I'll annoy people and say that it was much worse when I had it connected to a massive surge protector.
  Why? Your guess is as good as mine. I just bought a high quality one (Isobar) to see if that helps.
   
  My first impression with the DJ100 was like... "Why is the soundstage so much smaller..."
   
  NOTE: This seems to not have as much effect on open headphones, but more with bassy ones. No clue why.
  It seems that my surge protector would almost bloated the bass slightly and make the headphone seem warmer. What the heck?
  Feel free to claim it's impossible..


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Can't figure out how anyone can think the soundstage of the Magni is small.
> With the Magni+ODAC it's made improvements in the soundstage size of the HD-650, Sextett and DJ100.
> 
> I'll annoy people and say that it was much worse when I had it connected to a massive surge protector.
> ...


 

 sorry for the ignorance, whats a surge protector?


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





adamlr said:


> sorry for the ignorance, whats a surge protector?


 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surge_protector
   
  As long as it doesn't have any noise filtering, I think i'm OK. Actually..maybe that's not it.
  Most people won't hear much difference and it only occurs with specific headphones I think.


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> nope. you can slide the volume up and down all you want but its always gonna output 100% that's with my settings though for "bit perfect" playback. I'm not really a fan of software volume control. dunno why just don't care for it.
> lol don't remember when or how I thought this handle up. a good looking girl once told me it was a cute handle back in highschool. maybe that's why I've stuck to it all these years.


 

 Dude, if you listen to good looking girls, take their advice, etc: You will end up alone, poor, dressed like Bieber, in a dark room listening to Radiohead.
   
  Just like me!


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> using wasapi volume control is disabled so I am at 100% thru the PC. for my typical listening I am around 8 o clock. zero volume is around 7 o clock if I recall. the imbalance is only at the very few first decibles then goes away pretty quick. half way between 7 and 8 at most.
> 
> if it matters my magni is dead silent when turned to the lowest. I know some peoples you can still hear sound.


 
  So there's no imbalance at your comfortable volume with the HE-400? Do you feel at all like you don't have enough control or are you satisfied?


----------



## smellyfungus

ninjames said:


> So there's no imbalance at your comfortable volume with the HE-400? Do you feel at all like you don't have enough control or are you satisfied?




no imbalance for me even at my quieter listening levels. I have three levels. loud (songs I like a lot) normal (what I have it set to while playing games/listening to music) and then low (to lay down/relax/nap) none exhibit any imbalance that I notice.

as for volume control when turning the nob on the magni I'm very careful of doing a very light twist so it doesn't jump up too much. not a big deal I don't adjust volume very often once its set. it is extremely sensitive though.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So well-dressed?


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> So well-dressed?


 

 Hey if you are into that - best dressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The only good thing about Bieber is Selena Gomez - and I heard they broke up.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





smellyfungus said:


> using wasapi volume control is disabled so I am at 100% thru the PC. for my typical listening I am around 8 o clock. zero volume is around 7 o clock if I recall. the imbalance is only at the very few first decibles then goes away pretty quick. half way between 7 and 8 at most.
> 
> if it matters my magni is dead silent when turned to the lowest. I know some peoples you can still hear sound.


 
  So I'm using the E17 right now, and Foobar with Wasapi. The device is selected in output as my E17 (event). When I click my volume thing in the bottom right on Windows and move it, it decreases or increases the volume. Everyone is saying that doesn't happen with Wasapi, but it is for me. What gives?


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> So I'm using the E17 right now, and Foobar with Wasapi. The device is selected in output as my E17 (event). When I click my volume thing in the bottom right on Windows and move it, it decreases or increases the volume. Everyone is saying that doesn't happen with Wasapi, but it is for me. What gives?


 
   
  I use WASAPI with Winamp and it does the same thing unless I check something called "Exclusive mode". Is there an option similar to that for foobars WASAPI output plugin?


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





brokestudent said:


> I use WASAPI with Winamp and it does the same thing unless I check something called "Exclusive mode". Is there an option similar to that for foobars WASAPI output plugin?


 
  As I understand it, that's its chief function so there is no reason for there to be a box like that. I don't see anything.


----------



## mknlb50

Small thing I forgot to mention. The quiet low hum seems to have disappeared once I moved my Magni's power adapter to the wall socket. If anyone's having this issue, try this out!


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





mknlb50 said:


> Small thing I forgot to mention. The quiet low hum seems to have disappeared once I moved my Magni's power adapter to the wall socket. If anyone's having this issue, try this out!


 
   
  Is anyone getting a high frequency buzz, almost inaudible but still there? I'll be shocked if its a matter of changing to a wall socket. Worth a try.


----------



## MARK93

So i was sent her because i was told this is a bad ***** amp is this true ?


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Quote: 





mark93 said:


> So i was sent her because i was told this is a bad ***** amp is this true ?


 

 Honestly I don't know what the "*****" in your post is supposed to be, and depending on what the ***** means, your sentence in English could mean that it's a good amp or a bad amp. So what are you asking?


----------



## MARK93

I am looking at this amp to be my first amp i have some pro 700 mk2 and i want some more bass and i hear this a good amp from my friend.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Gotcha. What do you have the headphones connected to right now?


----------



## MARK93

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> Gotcha. What do you have the headphones connected to right now?


 

 well right now their connect to the jack built into my case which runs to my Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

So you're using the front jack? Have you used the headphone jack on the X-Fi TiHD itself (i.e. behind your PC)? The two are pretty different.


----------



## MARK93

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> So you're using the front jack? Have you used the headphone jack on the X-Fi TiHD itself (i.e. behind your PC)? The two are pretty different.


 
   
  yes but its running right to it their is no difference i believe i have the front ports hooked up directly to the card.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

There is a difference: the rear headphone out is specced for 330Ω while the front panel out is specced for 33Ω and has a lower SNR. You should connect your headphones to the back and see if it makes a difference before you buy an amp.


----------



## MARK93

Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> There is a difference: the rear headphone out is specced for 330Ω while the front panel out is specced for 33Ω and has a lower SNR. You should connect your headphones to the back and see if it makes a difference before you buy an amp.


 

 already did this  they sound the same it distorts at the same levels on the front


----------



## xnor

Sounds more like an "enhancement" or processing option (EQ?) turned on that causes digital clipping.


----------



## cel4145

xnor said:


> Sounds more like an "enhancement" or processing option (EQ?) turned on that causes digital clipping.




Or he is trying to run those phones really loud


----------



## MARK93

Trying to get that suppa bass
  Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Or he is trying to run those phones really loud


----------



## vaed

Compromising on a low budget, I've decided to order the magni and hook it up using my E10 as an external DAC (instead of ordering the Modi [for now]). I wonder how this will work out. Any thoughts?


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Compromising on a low budget, I've decided to order the magni and hook it up using my E10 as an external DAC (instead of ordering the Modi [for now]). I wonder how this will work out. Any thoughts?


 
  Should work out great.  I did this with my E17 and Asgard until I could get the funds for a Bifrost.


----------



## tdockweiler

This Q701 now finally sounds good with the Magni+ODAC. It actually sounds just like how it should.
  All the songs i've listened to a million times haven't changed much. It doesn't add any warmth that I can detect, so if you want that, look elsewhere. I don't care.
  The Q701 doesn't need any extra warmth IMO. So far I prefer it on my other amp, but that costs 3x as much. I would probably pick the Magni over the E9 though.
   
  Not sure why, but out of the box it sounded awful with the Q701. Burn in? My ears playing tricks on me? Not sure, but now it's OK.
   
  I still can't get the Magni to sound good with a surge protector. Just like with my other amp. Not the amp's fault. It kind of bloats the bass a tad and makes the lower mids rather too forward.
  It's barely noticeable on open headphones and mostly with my DJ100 and closed headphones that are somewhat warm or bassy.
  It does make the Q701 a bit fuller sounding than it should be, but not in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So obviously I hook it straight to the wall.
   
  Here's my favorites for the Magni:
   
  1. HD-650
  2. Sextett LP
  3. Koss Pro DJ100
   
  Honestly, the Q701 just sounded "off" on day one, but not so much now.
   
  HD-598 sounds just like it should with the Magni too. Now I just need to go back and try the K601 again...
   
  note: I upgraded to a higher quality surge protector from Tripp Lite (ISOBAR), but it made zero difference. Straight to the wall for me.


----------



## Traum

Is this generally true of most sound card / onboard audio / PC cases?
   
  Quote: 





shub-niggurath said:


> There is a difference: the rear headphone out is specced for 330Ω while the front panel out is specced for 33Ω and has a lower SNR. You should connect your headphones to the back and see if it makes a difference before you buy an amp.


----------



## Bryman31

oh man this setup looks great!!! do you suppose they will work well with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's i just recently got??


----------



## jchu

Where can I get the Magni in Canada?
   
  If anyone's willing to sell me a used one, I'd gladly buy one.


----------



## MickeyVee

I'm in the Toronto area and ordered mine directly from Schiit. No problem shipping to Canada.
  Quote: 





jchu said:


> Where can I get the Magni in Canada?
> 
> If anyone's willing to sell me a used one, I'd gladly buy one.


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I'm in the Toronto area and ordered mine directly from Schiit. No problem shipping to Canada.


 
   
  Roughly how long did it take for it to arrive? I'm in that area and it was shipped out Jan 8th. I'm getting antsy.


----------



## MickeyVee

Ordered it on Dec 17 and got it on the 31st so about 2 weeks.
  Quote: 





brokestudent said:


> Roughly how long did it take for it to arrive? I'm in that area and it was shipped out Jan 8th. I'm getting antsy.


----------



## MARK93

mod is done pads can now be easly put on and removed sewed them.Into the original pad. Now super comfortable but have to go almost to max to fit on head.


----------



## waxdoctor

Hey there,
   
  I tried the wall wart (230V / 50Hz) of my project headbox II - it has exactly the same output specification (16VAC / 500mA) as the wall wart coming with the magni. Works fine for me - maybe a bit less bass body than with the original PSU on a step down converter, but well, still there... )
   
  Cheers!


----------



## adamlr

could i have some help finding an electrical converter?
   
  i emailed schiit asking them what i need and they replied that what i need is this: 
  http://www.amazon.com/Goldsource-STU-100-Voltage-Transformer-Converter/dp/B0022TSC5C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357745587&sr=8-7&keywords=110%2F220+converter
   
  but that one wont ship to my country whereas this one does:
  http://www.amazon.com/Goldsource®-STU-300-Voltage-Converter-Transformer/dp/B003OPF4M2/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1357747463&sr=1-14&keywords=Goldsource+STU-100
   
  the latter is 300 watts as opposed to 100 i think? could someone please tell me what this is - i need the name of it so i can research it on wiki. what is it? a rating of some sort? can i use a higher rating then necessary? i basically want to know what to look for in case the 2nd one wont ship either (which happens sometimes, they say they do but then you try to checkout and you get a pop up saying they dont). this is the only thing holding me back from ordering.


----------



## olddtfan

Quote: 





adamlr said:


> could i have some help finding an electrical converter?
> 
> i emailed schiit asking them what i need and they replied that what i need is this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Goldsource-STU-100-Voltage-Transformer-Converter/dp/B0022TSC5C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357745587&sr=8-7&keywords=110%2F220+converter
> ...


 
  The 300 Watt one will work fine its just more than is needed.


----------



## technica18

Anyone try the ATH-ESW9 portables on the magni? How is the noise floor?


----------



## xnor

Assuming your source is clean I would be more concerned about the (non) usable volume range. If your source is weak it might be ok though.


----------



## sumitabhg

Quote: 





olddtfan said:


> The 300 Watt one will work fine its just more than is needed.


 
  It only needs 7-8 watts ... a 300watt transformer would be completely unnecessary.


----------



## thinh4u2

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Compromising on a low budget, I've decided to order the magni and hook it up using my E10 as an external DAC (instead of ordering the Modi [for now]). I wonder how this will work out. Any thoughts?


 
   
  I did this for a short while, it does sound slightly better than running it straight out of the E10 alone.  It didnt last long though, i just went ahead and bought the modi a week later lol
   
  In order to run it like this, you will need an RCA to 3.5mm cable, which connects the magni's RCA to the E10's line out to bypass the E10's amp (as was explained to me)


----------



## vaed

thinh4u2 said:


> I did this for a short while, it does sound slightly better than running it straight out of the E10 alone.  It didnt last long though, i just went ahead and bought the modi a week later lol
> 
> In order to run it like this, you will need an RCA to 3.5mm cable, which connects the magni's RCA to the E10's line out to bypass the E10's amp (as was explained to me)




Haha, the head-fi hunger. What kind of changes did you hear upon switching to the modi, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ullus

Excuse me if this have been answered before, but would the Magni be capable of driving the DT880 600ohm and q701  to at least, usable levels?


----------



## xnor

You need a tiny fraction of a single milliwatt to reach 85 dB SPL, so yes, assuming your source isn't very weak you can easily reach crazy sound pressure levels. Even with lower gain amps.


----------



## ThomDP

What payment options does Schiit accept? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





ullus said:


> Excuse me if this have been answered before, but would the Magni be capable of driving the DT880 600ohm and q701  to at least, usable levels?


 

 I can only speak for the DT series of headphones, but I have been playing around with my DT990 600ohm and the Magni. It amplifies the headphone to very usable levels, not sure about the AKGs, don't have any of those.


----------



## thinh4u2

Quote: 





thomdp said:


> What payment options does Schiit accept? I can't find it on their website.


 
  I know they accept visa, but it didn't allow me to pay with AMEX - if that helps.
   
  Quote: 





vaed said:


> Haha, the head-fi hunger. What kind of changes did you hear upon switching to the modi, if you don't mind me asking?


 
  Well, when I received it, I was too exhausted from my on-campus intensive for school that I didn't really sit down and do an A/B comparison.  Just from my memory, I noticed that soundstage opened up a bit, slight gain in clarity, slightly more forward and lively presentation.  I know the bass response was much cleaner....but i think I am remembering that from E10 vs M&M.  I travel  a lot, so I am currently not at home to A/B it right now. I might towards the end of the week if I have time.


----------



## vaed

It'd be cool if you can, but no pressure! It's not thaaat big of an issue, 'twas simply a curiosity.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

Quote: 





thomdp said:


> What payment options does Schiit accept? I can't find it on their website.


 

 I paid by Visa but there was an option to pay using PayPal. I don't remember the other credit cards they accept. If you want to be sure, just put something in your cart and start the checkout process. You'll be prompted for a payment type, at which point you can back out of ordering once you've looked at the options.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





ullus said:


> Excuse me if this have been answered before, but would the Magni be capable of driving the DT880 600ohm and q701  to at least, usable levels?


 
  Yeah I believe so. *tdockweiler* said they sound good with the Q's.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





ullus said:


> Excuse me if this have been answered before, but would the Magni be capable of driving the DT880 600ohm and q701  to at least, usable levels?


 
   
  Yes, the Magni will drive the Q701 with ease. With my ODAC and everything set to 100%, I only need 25% volume on the Magni for my Q701.
   
  I haven't tried the DT-880 600 ohm yet with it, but I have a 600 ohm Sextett. It has ZERO problems with it and has no lack of volume and sounds amazing.
   
  I should point out that the Magni to my ears doesn't add even a touch of warmth. Maybe it does to some, but not to me. At least I can't hear it. I like this though..
  Of course you could always use a different source.
   
  I'm sure people have seen my updates, but I do now love the Magni with the Q701. I prefer my Micro Amp for it, but that's much more expensive.
  I just know that the Magni is a bit better than the E9 for the Q701.
   
  Seriously, if there's a headphone out there that requires past 90% volume with the Magni and ODAC I wouldn't believe it...maybe the K1000? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Of course if you use a very weak source you'll need to crank the volume up much higher. A docked Ipod for example would need a lot more..


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

tdockweiler said:


> I should point out that the Magni to my ears doesn't add even a touch of warmth. Maybe it does to some, but not to me. At least I can't hear it. I like this though..
> Of course you could always use a different source.




Exactly how I feel.


----------



## TMRaven

It added warmth to the AD700, but that's not hard to do.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> It added warmth to the AD700, but that's not hard to do.


 

 Are you sure it's not the DAC? Sometimes when an amp is super duper ultra transparent, it's easy to be fooled. I am sometimes.
  I did this for about forever with my Micro Amp. I kept say it had a small soundstage, blah blah blah and it was my HRT MSII. Ooops.
   
  LOD Ipod Touch 2G to Magni is the coldest sounding setup i've ever heard. Even more so than my ODAC, which is just weird saying that.
  The Clip+ in comparison sounds like the PS1/SCPH-1001 on the Magni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have an AD700, so i'll try it out.
   
  BTW I tried my Koss A/250 and no extra warmth there. I think that has thinner mids than even the DT-880/K702 (K702 has a very slight touch of warmth IMO). One of the few headphones that might sound amazing with a very warm sounding tube amp.  That headphone is so hard to like.
   
  Off to try the K601 and AD700 with the Magni...
   
  Wish I still had the K501..I miss it.
   
  NOTE: I'm only up to 10 hours or so on the Magni, so it's possible something else may change. Best not to go there..
   
  BTW when connecting the Magni up to a surge protector, there is some extra warmth due to being the sound screwed up. Sounds impossible right? It's very hard to detect, but it's there. I only heard it with my DJ100 and HD-650 (more forward low mids). I even went out and bought a more expensive surge protector. I think it's just adding in some distortion or something. I have no idea. I now don't think it's the noise filters, but something else. It's one thing i've never figured out. Both of my amps have this issue and sound better straight from the wall. I can't detect an ounce of difference on my Q701 really.
   
  EDIT: I'm trying to do some research and it could be due to metal oxide varistors (MOVs) in my surge protectors. There's another type of surge protector that might be better. It's this type:
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surge_protector#Transient_voltage_suppression_.28TVS.29_diode
   
  Found one on Amazon, but it's $33. I don't even know if this is the cause. Again, it's 100% NOT the Magni's fault. I have this issue with every headphone amp.
   
  Edit again: If anyone is curious, I found an old surge protector labeled as the Transient Voltage Suppression type listed above. I can't detect any degraded sound like with the MOV versions. At least not yet. So I guess i'll avoid the MOV versions for my headphone amps. OK, maybe it's just that the ones I have are cheap, but I did try an ISOBAR4 which is a bit higher quality I'd imagine. So glad to figure out this weird mystery. I imagine it's not an issue for 99% of everyone else.


----------



## TMRaven

Well, extra warmth with Modi and Magni combined.  I tend to think of them as one.  Also I use my own EQ for the AD700, so what you're hearing might not be what I'm hearing.  I'm also comparing it to iMac 27'' onboard sound.  I had the EQ on before and after the schiit stack.  The EQ combined with AD700's added comfort actually didn't make me miss the HE-400 that much.  Although there's no getting around the HE-400's bass.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Im afraid of hooking them up straight to the wall in Florida thunderstorms...


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Seriously? That seems like a lot of volume.
  Retina MacBook Pro -> ODAC -> O2 at 1.0x gain -> K 701. With the Audirvana Plus program, I have the system volume usually set at -27 dB (which is about 3 "clicks" with the native Mac OS X volume settings), O2 at about 1-o'clock and I get plenty of volume out of the K 701. If I turned my system volume on max (0 dB in Audirvana Plus), I would probably go deaf with the K 701's on my head even at the lowest volume levels with the O2....and probably even worse if I have the 2.5x gain switch on.


----------



## Vader2k

Is it ok to plug the Magni's wallwart into a standard extension cord?  I have the Magni and Mixamp sitting next to me on the couch while I game/watch a movie and the outlet I prefer to use is a good 10 feet away (there's another one closer to me, but the cord would have to go in front of me instead of off to the side, and the wallwart is still to short to reach the closer outlet).


----------



## OperatorPerry

Is the Magni too powerful for quiet Q701 listening?  I generally listen at about half volume on my iPhone.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





operatorperry said:


> Is the Magni too powerful for quiet Q701 listening?  I generally listen at about half volume on my iPhone.


 
  No, not at all. You can always adjust the volume controls in windows if needed, so you don't giving yourself hearing damage when you crank the amp to 100%.
  Actually even if I cranked it on accident it wouldn't cause much harm. Not a good idea though.
   
  If you have a LOD cable or dock for your Iphone, that would be perfect for the Magni. Probably much less volume.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> Is it ok to plug the Magni's wallwart into a standard extension cord?  I have the Magni and Mixamp sitting next to me on the couch while I game/watch a movie and the outlet I prefer to use is a good 10 feet away (there's another one closer to me, but the cord would have to go in front of me instead of off to the side, and the wallwart is still to short to reach the closer outlet).


 
   
  Should be fine - be sure it's a safe cord and all - since the M and M draw very little power. As long as it sounds fine, go for it ...


----------



## Vader2k

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> Should be fine - be sure it's a safe cord and all - since the M and M draw very little power. As long as it sounds fine, go for it ...


 
   
  This is gonna sound stupid, but what do you mean by safe?  Like match the power draw of the wallwart to the extension cord's rated throughput? The one I have is your basic 3-outlet (2-prongs) household extension cord that I got at Target or Walmart.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> This is gonna sound stupid, but what do you mean by safe?  Like match the power draw of the wallwart to the extension cord's rated throughput? The one I have is your basic 3-outlet (2-prongs) household extension cord that I got at Target or Walmart.


 
  Ideally, you'll always have a three-prong plug going into a three-prong extension cord which is going into a three-prong outlet. When you cannot do this, it's probably best to use a cheater plug and then a three-prong, protected power strip into the cheater plug, as opposed to a two-prong to three-prong extension cord.
   
  That being said, I don't believe you're taking much risk with the Magni specifically because it does not have a high power draw.


----------



## Vader2k

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Ideally, you'll always have a three-prong plug going into a three-prong extension cord which is going into a three-prong outlet. When you cannot do this, it's probably best to use a cheater plug and then a three-prong, protected power strip into the cheater plug, as opposed to a two-prong to three-prong extension cord.
> 
> That being said, I don't believe you're taking much risk with the Magni specifically because it does not have a high power draw.


 
   
  Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Well, extra warmth with Modi and Magni combined.  I tend to think of them as one.  Also I use my own EQ for the AD700, so what you're hearing might not be what I'm hearing.  I'm also comparing it to iMac 27'' onboard sound.  I had the EQ on before and after the schiit stack.  The EQ combined with AD700's added comfort actually didn't make me miss the HE-400 that much.  *Although there's no getting around the HE-400's bass.*


 
   
  Am I missing something here? I'm currently running an Fiio E11 with HE-400's, high gain, bass/eq set at 2 on the amp and the bass is not as strong as many make it out to be. I dont have much experience but ultrasone 900's gave my good ears a good rattle/shake when the song called for it. The same song does not come even close with my HE-400s. Is it just my amp that can't drive these to have powerful/impactful bass?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Thats because the Pro 900 has one of the strongest mid bass emphasis out for audiophile headphones.

Huge emphasis =/= good bass. The HE400 considerably more sub bass, and great bass overall. Once you acclimate yourself to the HE400 bass, the Pro900's sounds quite oversaturated and fake.


----------



## TMRaven

For starters, I was comparing the AD700's EQ'd bass to HE-400's bass un-eq'd when I made that statement.  When EQ'd, I can get the AD700's perceived bass volume at something nearer to HE-400's but it sounds like a bloated mess with no punch or texture in comparison to HE-400's.  It also still doesn't go as low even with +6db at 32hz.
   
   
  We're comparing apples to oranges here.  HE-400 is open backed and has bass that's relatively neutral.  (Albeit very powerful for being close to neutral)  Pro900 is closed back and is one of the most colored bass-oriented headphones on the market.
   

   
   
   
  As you can see here, the Pro 900-- by design-- has +15db of bass boost that's centered around 50hz. What the FR graph doesn't show you, is that it also has a rather high THD in its bass, possibly giving it the effect of another additional 3 or so db in the bass region.
   
  So, to make it a more fair comparison, you should EQ the bass on the HE-400 up 15-18db to see if it's stronger than your Pro900 (you'd need an amp extremely powerful to allow for enough headroom if you were to do that)  Likewise, you could reduce the Pro900's bass frequencies by 15db with an EQ as well.  You'd also need an EQ that supports that kind of curve too.  For me, iTunes EQ sounds like **** if you reduce everything by more than around 7-8db to boost your bass by that same amount.  It gets dark out of nowhere.  That said, with only 6db of bass boost using iTune's EQ for me, HE-400's bass is way more than I'd ever need.


----------



## Lemos

Hi, been reading this forum for a while but first post 
  I was wondering how expensive was the he-400 with brokerage and other fees ? 
  I live in Quebec and I'm looking for a good pair of headphones and everything is so pricy.
  Thanks for your information, and congratz on your headphones, I hope they live up to your expectations once you get them amped !


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





lemos said:


> Hi, been reading this forum for a while but first post
> I was wondering how expensive was the he-400 with brokerage and other fees ?
> I live in Quebec and I'm looking for a good pair of headphones and everything is so pricy.
> Thanks for your information, and congratz on your headphones, I hope they live up to your expectations once you get them amped !


 
   
  Hi Lemos,
   
  I got my headphones straight from Justin W @ headamp. The deal is fantastic as you get free shipping + free velours. He's a sponsor of the site so I'm sure it's okay if I plug his site here so : http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm that is where I ordered from.

 I did not pay any brokerage fees as the package was sent via USPS and it came via Canada Post. If you chose faster shipping it will go through UPS or Fedex and you will end up paying broker. The headphones were shipped Jan 8 and I missed the shipment Jan 14 (picked up 15). So it really only took 5 business days total. Not bad!
   
  To comment regarding sound, I'm starting to love these more and more. They're still not amped however my ears have just started to like this sound. The mids and highs are truly incredible on these cans and the bass is excellent, just not as present as I wanted it to be. I'm sure with a bit more amping and EQ'ing I'll get them where I want them to be. Ever since I got them all I can think about is being home and shuffling through music.


----------



## tdockweiler

I found something really really bizarre going on with my Magni. Anyone want to be my test dummy?
  Try this track:
  (best with a closed bassy headphone that's easy to drive)
   





   
  (I have the full album in FLAC and it's much better sounding than that video)
   
  The sound at the start sounds like my driver is crackling/rattling and there's some static.
  This is with my DJ100 (actually Tony Bennett version). It's not the headphone and I don't have this issue with any other source.
  It doesn't occur with any of my headphone with lighter bass. It's not a crappy headphone.
   
  Tried the following:
   
  Different USB cables (one with ferrite bead)
  Different USB ports
  Powered USB Hub
  Plugged straight to wall and with surge protector.
   
  It occurs with maybe 30% of my cables.
  Mostly with my Cardas HP1 cable ($35 cheapy that has good shielding too) and RCA/GE Wal-Mart cables. Both have the same capacitance I think and are dead quiet. I tried a headphone cable I got at Guitar Center and it's extremely noisy when plugged in.
   
  I was able to create this problem the easiest with an RCA brand RCA to mini cable and a GE brand $5 cable on my DJ100/TB.
   
  I switched to different cables and it goes away. WHAT THE HECK?! Why would this happen with so many of my cables? Is the Magni that picky?
  Maybe the Magni is overkill for my DJ100. Not really...
   
  BTW I noticed after that Guitar Center cable was ultra noisy, I tried my Monoprice cable..dead silent..and to think someone recently said they had no shielding...Ok whatever..
   
  So I guess if you think cables don't matter, the Magni might make you think otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still don't know what's going on, but problem fixed I guess. Maybe those crappy cables I was testing out were too thin or something. Normally it shouldn't matter. Right now i'm using a GE Ultra Pro (clear with very good metal shielding) and a Mogami W2528 RCA to Mini cable for the connection from DAC to Amp.
   
  That Cardas cable is my favorite too..doesn't tangle, but unusable with the Magni. Bizarre...it's NOT defective. 
   
  NOTE: The same cables don't cause this issue on my E9 or Micro Amp.
   
  BTW at first I was thinking that maybe all that garbage was IN the recording, but I don't think so. Can't hear it on my HD-650 or Q701.
  I got some very faint crackling on my HD-650, but otherwise OK.


----------



## compoopers

Hi. I don't have magni/modi yet, but I noticed when I adjust my volume while the song is playing, the crackling/popping occurs. Perhaps it is an issue with your volume pot?


----------



## klfl

Maybe it is because the interference on poorly shielded cables. Sometimes I get weird noise when I plug the usb cable to the ports close to where mouse or keyboard is plugged.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> This is gonna sound stupid, but what do you mean by safe?  Like match the power draw of the wallwart to the extension cord's rated throughput? The one I have is your basic 3-outlet (2-prongs) household extension cord that I got at Target or Walmart.


 
   
  I just _assumed _that your cord would be rated far above the requirements of the two little components (M & M). By safe I simply meant: not frayed, spliced, laying in water, etc.


----------



## Vader2k

I got 'ya.  Appreciate the clarification.
   
  Yeah, my cord is in good shape.  And if there's standing water on my living room carpet, I likely have bigger problems to deal with!


----------



## vaed

Extremely noob amp/dac question! I just got my Magni, the first separate amp I've ever owned, connected to my Fiio E10. My question is if there's anything wrong going on behind the scenes if the bass-boost switch on the E10 still affects the sound despite my headphones being plugged into my Magni (which overrides the amp part of the E10)? I understand this may be completely normal, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Extremely noob amp/dac question! I just got my Magni, the first separate amp I've ever owned, connected to my Fiio E10. My question is if there's anything wrong going on behind the scenes if the bass-boost switch on the E10 still affects the sound despite my headphones being plugged into my Magni (which overrides the amp part of the E10)? I understand this may be completely normal, but I just wanted to make sure.


 
  Are you using the Fiio L7 to actually bypass the amp?


----------



## vaed

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Are you using the Fiio L7 to actually bypass the amp?


 
  No, I'm just using a stereo-RCA cable I got off amazon.
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LMFS7M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
   
  EDIT: DOH, I was using the Headphone out, LOL. Problem fixed.


----------



## sunseeker888

so, now my Magni has 289 Hrs of burn-in on it, and the akg k701 headset has 334 Hrs on it. Pink noise on computer and fm stereo 'hip hop' nonsense station divided evenly.
   
  Yes, I keep detailed logs of all my equipment, especially gramophone styli and cartridge.
   
  Anyway. I am running a V-DAC mkII by Musical Fidelity into the Magni and k701. It is playing back FLAC and AIFF files (with some 320cbr mp3 lossy files) off of USB on my Macbook Pro Mountain lion machine.
   
  I have not noticed a sub-par synergy between the AKG and the Magni as some have noted. In fact, imaging is very strong, as are dynamics, and the tonal character seems very well balanced(transparent) on this rig.
   
  The area where this setup really shines, however, is with my Lp and 45rpm collection. I am running a Systemdek transcriptor turntable with an Ortofon -40 Fritz-Geiger cartridge into a PS Audio passive class-A phono stage on this setup. It is used in conjunction with my speaker rig, consisting of a Rogue Audio Cronus integrated amp(ultralinear KT77s) and Vandersteen 2C speakers.
   
  The only downside to this 'accurate head system' is that some vinyl which sounds EX- on my speaker system is riddled with the sounds of VG- on these cans. It is truly a GIGO (garbage in, garbage out) situation. Which is what I want.
   
  My lowly Music-Hall MMF-2.2 turntable with Audiotechnica 440MLA has a much more pronounced rumble than with speakers, too. This is a flawed deck though, even with the outboard pro-ject speed controller, since the motor's mounting is pure 'cack' and is a piss-poor design.
   
  My advice is that, if you are into vinyl and are using a similar headphone system, make sure your table, cart, and RIAA stage are up to this level, since there is no room for shortcomings. My best vinyl rig does +/-0.1dB riaa deviation upon de-emphasis, and I reckon this is essential in a good neutral headphone chain!


----------



## Yanksrox94

Just ordered my magni, my first ever desktop amp! Im going to be pairing it with my Beyerdynamic dt990 250 ohm running off my 2012 macbook pro. No DAC yet but do you guys think the modi will make a difference thats worth the 100$. My files are mainly Flac, Thanks.


----------



## merkil

Hey guys, 

I saw a pair of these attenuators for sale in the sales form and I thought I would post about it here. I've read that the Magni has a sharp volume rise and a fixed 5x gain which for some might be bad depending on the headphone. A product like this

http://www.rothwellaudioproducts.co.uk/html/attenuators.html

might be the answer somebuddy in this thread is looking for. Now I don't own these and I have not tried them, I didn't even know a product like this existed to be honest but I saw it and thought that it might help ppl get a more usable range on the volume pot of the Magni.... if that's something they wanted.

Cheers


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Don't those add output impedance, in order to make sensitive headphones not geg loud as fast? That would make it bad for easy to drive headphones, which is what the Magni has a problem with to begin with.


----------



## xnor

These attenuators are used at the RCA ins to attenuate the input signal of the amp. It seems to be a simple voltage divider with 2 resistors per channel (GBP 40 for that, really?), so it does influence impedances, but on the source <-> amp side, not the headphone output.
   
  Here's what somebody wrote as a reply to a review of their attenuators. I thought it's quite funny:
  "Rothwell ...: Ferrari's too fast? Run it with hand-brake."


----------



## merkil

xnor said:


> These attenuators are used at the RCA ins to attenuate the input signal of the amp. It seems to be a simple voltage divider with 2 resistors per channel (GBP 40 for that, really?), so it does influence impedances, but on the source <-> amp side, not the headphone output.
> 
> Here's what somebody wrote as a reply to a review of their attenuators. I thought it's quite funny:
> "*Rothwell ...: Ferrari's too fast? Run it with hand-brake."*




Lol that is pretty funny. Like I said, I don't own these and I'm not trying to promote them. I just saw a pair for sale, read a bit on them and thought they might be useful to some buddy. Maybe a person who has tried them can comment.

Edit: here is the link to the form sale if ppl want to ask the seller questions. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/646479/rothwell-audio-rca-in-line-attenuators-if-your-source-is-too-hot-for-your-amp


----------



## peter123

I've been using these for a while with my LD 1+:
   
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=266-244
   
  Works very fine and give much bigger room to play with volume.
   
  I'll try them with the Magni this weekend.


----------



## peepr

interdasting.  these don't degrade the signal? just reduce it as it were?


----------



## merkil

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I've been using these for a while with my LD 1+:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=266-244
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  These are more fairly priced. 
   
  I have not used these before but I would think it would be fine in terms of SQ. One person in the reviews for the ones at part express said it didn't degrade SQ on his system, grain of salt?


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





peepr said:


> interdasting.  these don't degrade the signal? just reduce it as it were?


 
  I've not been able to hear any difference in sound using them on my LD 1+ (but then again I don't have golden ears
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  I'm using them on my Magni right now and can easily go to between 1 and 2 o'clock on the volume with my FA-011 with classical music.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I've been using these for a while with my LD 1+:
> ...


 
  Purely going off of the amps (minus the attenuators) how does the LD 1+ compare to the Magni? (I know, two different beasts, I just wanted to hear your comparison)


----------



## merkil

peter123 said:


> I've not been able to hear any difference in sound using them on my LD 1+ (but then again I don't have golden ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These might be the answer to some ppls needs. To be honest the sharp volume rise is what turned me off the Magni (I went with the Asgard). If I would have known about the attenuators before hand it would have influenced my decision. Oh well, can't really complain to much both are great amps.


----------



## ninjames

I don't really understand those connectors. You are amplifying a signal and then you are ... reducing the amping? Seems backwards.


----------



## merkil

ninjames said:


> I don't really understand those connectors. You are amplifying a signal and then you are ... reducing the amping? Seems backwards.




No. These go in the back of the amp on the RCA plugs. You plug your RCA cables from your dac into them and they plug into the back of your amp. What they do is reduce the overall gain being fed into amp so that you can have more play on the volume pot of the amp. It reduces the signal before the amp and then the amp amplifies the reduced signal, but you will have more play on the volume because of this reduction.


----------



## sunseeker888

Merkil is exactly correct. They are in-line RCA attenuators comprised of resistors. The good ones are capable of attenuation across the audible band evenly; beware the cheaper type which can cause 'spikes' at certain frequencies due to uneven electrical suppression. I used to run inline attenuators with a Sony SCD-CE595 changer into an early 60's integrated amp. This amp had a hot linestage consisting of 6U8s I believe and the 2V p-p output of the CD deck was too much.


----------



## ninjames

How do we know enough power is getting to the headphones then? I still don't "get" this. The Magni has low travel on the volume control because it's outputting too much power, right? So this is lessening that output?


----------



## wes008

ninjames said:


> How do we know enough power is getting to the headphones then? I still don't "get" this. The Magni has low travel on the volume control because it's outputting too much power, right? So this is lessening that output?



Only lessening what's going in.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Only lessening what's going in.


 
  Which would have to mean what goes out is less, no?


----------



## merkil

ninjames said:


> How do we know enough power is getting to the headphones then? I still don't "get" this. The Magni has low travel on the volume control because it's outputting too much power, right? So this is lessening that output?




The amp will still be giving out the same amount of power. Nothing has changed in the amp, its still doing the same thing but the signal going in has been db reduced. Because its going in lower the amp won't amplify the gain to such high levels as before. Therefore you will have to turn the volume knob up higher to get equivalent volume as before.

Edit: At least from what I can understand. I don't know anything to technical. Maybe somebody can chime in here.


----------



## mikeaj

With some small simplifications...
   
   
  Power delivered to the headphones depends on the voltage output of the amp (more or less, the power is the voltage squared, divided by headphone impedance).  The power is directly responsible for how loud the headphones sound.  Higher power means the transducers move more and the sound pressure levels at your ear are higher.  If it is too loud, you want to reduce the power delivered so the sound goes to a tolerable level.  At some extreme power level beyond what anybody would want to listen to, depending on the construction of the headphones and its properties, the headphones would be damaged.
   
  The voltage output of the amp depends on the magnitude of the input voltage, the gain, and the amount of attenuation applied by the volume control knob (which is here just a variable resistor; is effectively a fractional gain, as in reducing the level).  It's the input times the gain (5 here) times the volume control gain (say 1/1000, 2/15, 1, or whatever, depending on what you set it to).  The attenuator just effectively decreases the magnitude of the input voltage in a similar manner as the amp's volume control.  Nothing objectionable.
   
  That is, other than the price—shouldn't really be any higher than a couple standard connectors and a couple resistors, which are cheap.  The plugs themselves cost a lot relative to the resistors.  And there shouldn't be any real reason to suspect that somehow the resistors and significantly frequency-selective across the audio range?  I mean, come on.


----------



## ninjames

Last two posts helped me understand it much better, thanks guys. I did end up buying those $25 connectors, and my M&M isn't even here yet. They'll both likely be here on Tuesday, at which point I'll see what control I get with both and see if I notice a difference in sound quality at comparable volume levels. If I think I do, I'll volume match and blind test with the help of my fiancee'. But after reading what you guys have said I don't anticipate a negative effect.


----------



## merkil

ninjames said:


> Last two posts helped me understand it much better, thanks guys. I did end up buying those $25 connectors, and my M&M isn't even here yet. They'll both likely be here on Tuesday, at which point I'll see what control I get with both and see if I notice a difference in sound quality at comparable volume levels. If I think I do, I'll volume match and blind test with the help of my fiancee'. But after reading what you guys have said I don't anticipate a negative effect.




That would be cool. These are really good for ppl that have very sensitive cans that are having problems with the Magni volume. It will hopefully allow them to use those headphones with this amp, if they wanted to.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Last two posts helped me understand it much better, thanks guys. I did end up buying those $25 connectors, and my M&M isn't even here yet. They'll both likely be here on Tuesday, at which point I'll see what control I get with both and see if I notice a difference in sound quality at comparable volume levels. If I think I do, I'll volume match and blind test with the help of my fiancee'. But after reading what you guys have said I don't anticipate a negative effect.


 
  many amps have gain control presets, Usually on the back and most often 3 settings to match a headphones sensitivity. the magni doesn't. this connector will let you run the magni at around 12 on the clock at the same time the gain won't be so steep ie; without the db reducers 1/8 of a turn is a huge jump in volume - with the reducers 1/8 of a turn is only a moderate increase.
  You will like the magni with your 400s! with or without these connectors


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Which would have to mean what goes out is less, no?


 
  Yes, it gives you a more gradual volume increase. It probably still has the same driving capabilities, which is the more important function of an amp (these days).
   
  EDIT: Sorry, didn't see the last few posts.


----------



## xnor

Think of a simplified chain like this:

 [DAC (?) -> DAC amp *amplifies *(2 V)] -> cable -> *attenuator *-12 dB (0.5 V) -> [amp volume control at 9 o'clock *attenuates *-33 dB (0.011 V) -> amp gain *amplifies *+14 dB (0.056 V)] -> cable -> headphone
   
  0.056 V is about 0.1 mW into 32 ohm, so if the headphone has a sensitivity of 100 dB SPL/mW you end up with about 90 dB SPL.
   
  Without the attenuator you end up with 0.223 V, about 1.6 mW into 32 ohm so you end up with about 102 dB SPL (12 dB more than without the attenuator).
   
  This is of course with full-scale sine waves. The rms amplitude of music will be at least a few decibels lower.


----------



## GrowthValue

I thought with low output impedance Magni should be a good for low impedance phone. Now, with the noise floor so high, I have to say it is a deal break for me. I mostly listen to classical musics, which have many quiet moments.  
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> I ordered just the Magni amp which came in today. Less than half an hour of listening so far.
> 
> I'm going to start with two operational complaints: (1) There's "noise bleed" at zero volume - i.e., I can hear music (although very quietly) when the volume is set to zero. Not that it's a dealbreaker, but I'm definitely surprised to hear an amp with noise bleed, mostly because I've gotten used to dead-quiet amps over the years. The volume pot also has channel imbalance near its lowest settings, just as it turns up from zero. (2) The gain is a little bit too high to be ideal for very efficient low-impedance headphones, like the Audio-Technica AD2000. It's only a little bit annoying to reach an ideal volume setting because of the gain. I would've liked a lower gain like 3x. It might not be an ideal amp for IEMs for that reason. In fact, I'd caution owners of low-impedance headphones to check their headphones' sensitivity ratings before buying this amp. Not sure I'd recommend the Magni for low-impedance headphones with sensitivities over 100 dB/mW, especially if using a source that has 2V RMS output (or more).


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

I thought somebody posted the channel imbalance issue was resolved with the newer units, mine is in 200s and it has channel imbalance at low volumes


----------



## xnor

That's a trait of those potentiometers. As you turn down the volume, channel balance gets worse.
   
  The fix is to turn the volume up or replacing it with a different kind of volume control.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> I thought somebody posted the channel imbalance issue was resolved with the newer units, mine is in 200s and it has channel imbalance at low volumes


 

 If you find that post, please share the link here.


----------



## USAudio

If you look through the cooling holes on the top of the Magni chassis, you can see on the circuit board what looks like a little orange LED?
  Just curious - Is that what it is and if so does anyone know why is it there, for some late-night ambiance?


----------



## Defiant00

growthvalue said:


> I thought with low output impedance Magni should be a good for low impedance phone. Now, with the noise floor so high, I have to say it is a deal break for me. I mostly listen to classical musics, which have many quiet moments.




Noise floor is actually really low on the Magni. What was reported is that with the volume control literally turned all the way down there is still a slight bit of sound. But since there's no reason to ever listen at zero volume it doesn't actually matter, it's just an observation.




kamijoismyhero said:


> I thought somebody posted the channel imbalance issue was resolved with the newer units, mine is in 200s and it has channel imbalance at low volumes




Channel imbalance is just a fact of analog potentiometers, and is not something that will be 'fixed.' What people have reported is that some have had less of an issue with it than others (it's of course possible to get lucky and have one with no imbalance, but definitely not something you should count on).


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

I can't wait to see someone mod the bloody f--- out of these things


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> I can't wait to see someone mod the bloody f--- out of these things


 
  The case is pretty small, so I dunno if a 'better' volume control would even fit in there. Btw, a quality stepped attenuator costs more than the whole amp..
   
  Reducing the gain could be as simple as changing a few resistors, but it could also make the amp unstable.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Purely going off of the amps (minus the attenuators) how does the LD 1+ compare to the Magni? (I know, two different beasts, I just wanted to hear your comparison)


 
  As you said: two different beasts.
   
  To be honest I've not tested them against each other (I've only got the Magni for a week).
   
  I bought the LD1+ mainly for my Grado's (325is) and it's great for them.
   
  I bought the Magni mainly for my Fischer FA-011 because I was not happy with the sound of them on the LD1+, especially on the low gain setting. I got tired of opening the unit to change the gain setting everytime I wanted to use the FA-011's  (especially since it wasn't a great match anyway). The Magni however has made me love the FA-011's as much as I love my Grados with the LD1+.
   
  I dont loke the Grado's on the Magni very much but I've not listned much to this combination yet (to harsh).
   
  I have a set of NE 408a tubes and a 2107 op amp in the LD making it rather warm sounding (great with the Grado's) .
   
  The Magni is more neutral  (no surprise there) and also more analytical i comparison. This is what I expected and why I bought it. I think these two amps will take care of my amp needs for a long time (the LD is also very flexible and gives the possibility to play around with op amps and tubes).
   
  So hopefully I will not need to buy another amp in a long time.


----------



## defguy

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> I thought somebody posted the channel imbalance issue was resolved with the newer units, mine is in 200s and it has channel imbalance at low volumes


 
   I just got mine yesterday, s/n 747. I have a slight imbalance at the lowest volume settings but it's a complete non issue with my HD 600's. I haven't tried my IEM's through it  yet


----------



## wes008

Thanks Peter, and yeah, I was looking at the LD1+ for my Grados


----------



## cel4145

wes008 said:


> Thanks Peter, and yeah, I was looking at the LD1+ for my Grados




FYI: Since everyone mistakenly labels this all the time, it's Little Dot I+, not 1+. I think the "I" probably stands for "integrated" since it is a hybrid


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> FYI: Since everyone mistakenly labels this all the time, it's Little Dot I+, not 1+. I think the "I" probably stands for "integrated" since it is a hybrid


 

 Embarressed, I've had it for years and read a lot about it but I've actually never noticed.
   
  Thank you for pointing it out


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> FYI: Since everyone mistakenly labels this all the time, it's Little Dot I+, not 1+. I think the "I" probably stands for "integrated" since it is a hybrid


 
  Isn't that the next revision of the first model? The II, III, etc aren't " integrated integrated integrated"
   
  EDIT: Guess not given that the MKI is different. Whoops.


----------



## DangerToast

With a sound card as my dac and the magni as my amp, would there be any benefit in terms of quality to use the line level attenuators over simply reducing the computer's output volume?

After all, turning the computer volume down is free!


----------



## defguy

Quote: 





dangertoast said:


> With a sound card as my dac and the magni as my amp, would there be any benefit in terms of quality to use the line level attenuators over simply reducing the computer's output volume?
> 
> After all, turning the computer volume down is free!


 
  Lowering your volume on the PC can result in loss of resolution because it's in the digital domain. If your audio is running in 24 bit and you lose a little resolution it won't be a big deal but at 16 bit it will be noticeable. I had an old DAC that digitally attenuated most files by 6 db. I got it modded so it didn't do that and the difference was pretty stunning.


----------



## DangerToast

defguy said:


> Lowering your volume on the PC can result in loss of resolution because it's in the digital domain. If your audio is running in 24 bit and you lose a little resolution it won't be a big deal but at 16 bit it will be noticeable. I had an old DAC that digitally attenuated most files by 6 db. I got it modded so it didn't do that and the difference was pretty stunning.




Thanks! In that case I'll definitely be picking up a pair of these


----------



## cel4145

ninjames said:


> Isn't that the next revision of the first model? The II, III, etc aren't " integrated integrated integrated"
> 
> EDIT: Guess not given that the MKI is different. Whoops.




I might be wrong about why. Could be it's the enhanced version of the I model. I was just guessing


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





dangertoast said:


> With a sound card as my dac and the magni as my amp, would there be any benefit in terms of quality to use the line level attenuators over simply reducing the computer's output volume?
> 
> After all, turning the computer volume down is free!


 
   
  If you do not have a very old sound card, it should be able to output audio in 24-bit format, which minimizes the quality loss from digital volume control. Basically, turning down the volume at the PC reduces the dynamic range/signal to noise ratio, but in reality modern sound cards are so good in this aspect - unless their performance is degraded by interference or other problems - that you can safely attenuate the signal by 10-20 dB and still not audibly degrade the sound quality.


----------



## DangerToast

Quote: 





stv014 said:


> If you do not have a very old sound card, it should be able to output audio in 24-bit format, which minimizes the quality loss from digital volume control. Basically, turning down the volume at the PC reduces the dynamic range/signal to noise ratio, but in reality modern sound cards are so good in this aspect - unless their performance is degraded by interference or other problems - that you can safely attenuate the signal by 10-20 dB and still not audibly degrade the sound quality.


 
   
  I have a brand new Xonar DX, and it outputs 24/192, so I suppose I should hold off on the attenuators if I can lower the computer volume by 20 dB without substantial quality loss. Thanks for the info!


----------



## defguy

Quote: 





dangertoast said:


> I have a brand new Xonar DX, and it outputs 24/192, so I suppose I should hold off on the attenuators if I can lower the computer volume by 20 dB without substantial quality loss. Thanks for the info!


 
     If it will output 24 bit data you should be fine without the attenuators. What headphones are you using? Are they low impedance and really efficient? My HD 600's are a little power greedy so the volume range on the Magni is fine but I haven't tried it with my IEM's.


----------



## waxdoctor

Hey dear Head-Fiers,
   
  I have hiss/noise with my magni when my black apple macbook is connected to the charger.
   
  my setup is macbook --> dacport lx --> magni --> DT 235.
   
  When I disconnect the charger no hiss/noise anymore.
   
  If I use my asgard in the same setup -  macbook(on charger or not) --> dacport lx --> asgard --> DT 235 no hiss at all. Also not with my meier corda swing and any other HP amp i own.
   
  What could it be?
   
  Thank you!


----------



## peepr

Magni seems to pickup electrical stuff having to do with wall chargers. I dunno tho.


----------



## waxdoctor

Hi peepr, thanks for your reply - and yes, I also think that the magni has its problems with them


----------



## Defiant00

peepr said:


> Magni seems to pickup electrical stuff having to do with wall chargers. I dunno tho.




Yeah, Magni seems pretty picky about how it's plugged in.

At the Charlotte meet today mine decided it didn't want to work right with everything else that was in the room. For some reason the right channel had almost no low frequencies, it was pretty bizarre. However, as soon as everyone else on the circuit had unplugged their stuff it went back to sounding excellent.

In normal conditions it isn't an issue for me, but it was certainly weird today.


----------



## sunseeker888

I routinely run my speaker amps directly to the wall, bypassing my Furman line conditioner. The Magni I have (serial 171) sounds pretty much the same via the conditioner or not; but I have it plugged directly into the wall outlet(10awg 20A dedicated duplex for my hifi rig) and you know, it is bizarre that it sounds a *bit* better without the conditioner.
  It makes sense that my 700W power consumption tube speaker amps would benefit from bypassing the Furman, but I was surprised that a 8W AC wall-wart would. High-fidelity has always been full of mysteries.


----------



## DangerToast

defguy said:


> If it will output 24 bit data you should be fine without the attenuators. What headphones are you using? Are they low impedance and really efficient? My HD 600's are a little power greedy so the volume range on the Magni is fine but I haven't tried it with my IEM's.




I'll be using my HE-400's with the magni. Everyone says they're a good match but they are pretty efficient for planar magnetics so I'm a tad worried about the volume pot. Not gonna stop me from ordering the magni, though.


----------



## peepr

Let us know how it sounds


----------



## apollinaris

Pardon for off-topic, but on contrast to Magni, how about $45.000 headphone amp on batteries and just two amp tubes? The head-fi world goes nuts...


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Pardon for off-topic, but on contrast to Magni, how about $45.000 headphone amp on batteries and just two amp tubes? The head-fi world goes nuts...


 
  Well, considering that says 45,000 ....


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Well, considering that says 45,000 ....


 
   
  Just because we use a comma here in the US doesn't mean everyone does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And yes, that's just crazy.


----------



## jiggahwhat

Does this schiit come with cables? i.e. if I buy the stack do I have to spend on top of that to get cables?


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





jiggahwhat said:


> Does this schiit come with cables? i.e. if I buy the stack do I have to spend on top of that to get cables?


 
  no cables included


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





jiggahwhat said:


> Does this schiit come with cables? i.e. if I buy the stack do I have to spend on top of that to get cables?


 
  They do come witht he Power Chords, you will only need to get interconnects and any digital cables you may want.


----------



## jiggahwhat

I'm not too smart with this stuff. So if I just get the Schiit Modi ONLY then I can use something like this to connect a headphone? And this to connect to my computer? 
   
  And then let's say I get the Magni. Then I would need to buy this to connect the two? 
   
  Now, I know people really fuss over cables. Would I be screwing myself by buying these cheap cables or is there some sort of quality cable that I need to get? Seems expensive to drop whatever those Schiit PYST cables cost.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





jiggahwhat said:


> Does this schiit come with cables? i.e. if I buy the stack do I have to spend on top of that to get cables?


 
   
  Yes, unfortunately you will need to spend an extra $5 from Monoprice for some nice cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm using this one:
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9768&seq=1&format=2
   
  It's a bit thinner than those huge ones from MP I usually buy.
   
  BTW I know this is a stupid question, but I wonder if anyone inside the USA builds a power supply for the Magni?
  I bet if so it would add $30 to the price at least. Maybe Astrodyne builds one that would work?
   
  NOTE: don't have anything against the chinese etc etc.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





jiggahwhat said:


> I'm not too smart with this stuff. So if I just get the Schiit Modi ONLY then I can use something like this to connect a headphone? And this to connect to my computer?
> 
> And then let's say I get the Magni. Then I would need to buy this to connect the two?
> 
> Now, I know people really fuss over cables. Would I be screwing myself by buying these cheap cables or is there some sort of quality cable that I need to get? Seems expensive to drop whatever those Schiit PYST cables cost.


 
  I believe the Modi comes with a USB cable. If you were to get the Magni, yes, you would need RCA interconnects. As many others here, I recommend Monoprice as an inexpensive, quality solution. 
   
  Now, on to using just the Modi. Someone will probably have to correct me on this, but I would not recommend driving headphones straight out of the Modi. Because the Modi has a specific amount of voltage and current it's outputting, it will most likely either provide too little power for your headphones (making them sound quiet or crappy) OR provide too much power, making them blaring loud and potentially damaging the drivers. It's the DAC's job to convert the audio to analog, and the amp's job to drive the headphones.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





jiggahwhat said:


> I'm not too smart with this stuff. So if I just get the Schiit Modi ONLY then I can use something like this to connect a headphone? And this to connect to my computer?
> 
> And then let's say I get the Magni. Then I would need to buy this to connect the two?
> 
> Now, I know people really fuss over cables. Would I be screwing myself by buying these cheap cables or is there some sort of quality cable that I need to get? Seems expensive to drop whatever those Schiit PYST cables cost.


 
  Keep in mind you're in the *Magni headphone amplifier* thread. The Modi is no headphone amplifier, it's a digital (coming from your computer) to analogue (coming out of the RCA jacks) converter, short: DAC.
   
  No, a DAC is not made to drive headphones. The RCA out on the Modi is supposed to be connected to the input of an amplifier.
   
  Quote: 





wes008 said:


> Now, on to using just the Modi. Someone will probable have to correct me on this, but I would not recommend driving headphones straight out of the Modi. Because the Modi has a specific amount of voltage and current it's outputting, it will most likely either provide too little power for your headphones (making them sound quiet or crappy) OR provide too much power, making them blaring loud and potentially damaging the drivers. It's the DAC's job to convert the audio to analog, and the amp's job to drive the headphones.


 
  This is just theoretical, but at full volume you'll get loud but very distorted and bass-shy sound with sensitive headphones. The reason is that DACs are not made to drive low-impedance loads like headphones. They usually cannot provide enough current.
  Trying to drive headphones with it could do damage to the DAC as well...


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> I believe the Modi comes with a USB cable. If you were to get the Magni, yes, you would need RCA interconnects. As many others here, I recommend Monoprice as an inexpensive, quality solution.
> 
> Now, on to using just the Modi. Someone will probable have to correct me on this, but I would not recommend driving headphones straight out of the Modi. Because the Modi has a specific amount of voltage and current it's outputting, it will most likely either provide too little power for your headphones (making them sound quiet or crappy) OR provide too much power, making them blaring loud and potentially damaging the drivers. It's the DAC's job to convert the audio to analog, and the amp's job to drive the headphones.


 
  The Modi does not come with a USB cable.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> The Modi does not come with a USB cable.


 
  Thanks


----------



## Defiant00

jiggahwhat said:


> I'm not too smart with this stuff. So if I just get the Schiit Modi ONLY then I can use something like this to connect a headphone? And this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In short, you can not / should not use the Modi on its own. Technically that cable would let you connect it to a pair of headphones but what it's outputting is not meant to drive headphones. What you want to do is hook it up to an amp of some sort (Magni or otherwise) with RCA cables. You can either use the Schiit PYST for $20 or spend $3 at Monoprice, either work fine. The shortest Monoprice one is 1.5 feet and is what I used with my Bifrost and Asgard for about a year with no problems: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=5346&seq=1&format=2

You will also need a USB A to B cable, not the mini-B that you linked to (big square connector like for printers, something like this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=8615&seq=1&format=2 ). Again, Monoprice is perfectly fine and if you're going to get your RCA cable there you might as well grab a USB cable as well.

While I wouldn't go so far as to say that cables have no effect on sound (and obviously if they're not working correctly that'll affect something), I have never had a problem with Monoprice and only upgraded to the PYST cables because I like how they look and that they're nice and short, making them a little better for hooking up my amp and DAC when they're stacked on top of each other. If you're just concerned about sound quality just go with Monoprice and don't worry about them.


----------



## jiggahwhat

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> You will also need a USB A to B cable, not the mini-B that you linked to (big square connector like for printers, something like this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=8615&seq=1&format=2 ). Again, Monoprice is perfectly fine and if you're going to get your RCA cable there you might as well grab a USB cable as well.


 
   
  Thanks for letting me know, if you hadn't said anything I would have bought the wrong cable.


----------



## Tasmik

Hi all, could I get your recommendation in regards to stepdown transformers. 
   
  http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=MF1091
  This look perfect, not ugly and bulky and decent price, will it be enough to drive the wallwart or would i need to step to something these, of which look hideous.
   
  http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M1151/240v-to-115v-step-down-transformer-65va
  http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M1152/240v-to-115v-step-down-transformer-250va
  http://dicksmith.com.au/product/M1153/240v-to-115v-step-down-transformer-500va.
   
  Does anyone have the exact specifications of the power pack? hoping to get something organised before my m&m arrive.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## DefQon

I might've missed out on a given answer but has anyone tried just the Magni with the FA-003's, HM5's to see if it pairs well?


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I might've missed out on a given answer but has anyone tried just the Magni with the FA-003's, HM5's to see if it pairs well?


 
   
  I have the Magni and the HM5 and they pairs very good for my taste. I like the HM5 better with Magni than with my LD I+.


----------



## Caessa

Hey all, I have a question regarding the Magni.  I have a collection of low- to mid-range closed headphones.  Many of them have low impedance (less than 32 ohms), and/or high sensitivity (~100 dB/mW).  Normally this would be great for me, since they sound nice straight from my sound card w/o an amp.  However, I am looking for an entry-level amp because I would like to get into the world of mid-range open headphones like the HD650 or HE400.  I know the Magni will work well with the new headphones that I would like to buy, but I would also like it to be compatible with my current collection.  Is it too powerful for what I already own?


----------



## Kayvin

Quote: 





caessa said:


> Hey all, I have a question regarding the Magni.  I have a collection of low- to mid-range closed headphones.  Many of them have low impedance (less than 32 ohms), and/or high sensitivity (~100 dB/mW).  Normally this would be great for me, since they sound nice straight from my sound card w/o an amp.  However, I am looking for an entry-level amp because I would like to get into the world of mid-range open headphones like the HD650 or HE400.  I know the Magni will work well with the new headphones that I would like to buy, but I would also like it to be compatible with my current collection.  Is it too powerful for what I already own?


 
  Speaking from the Magni just itself, i would think you will be ok. For your more sensitive cans, you can regulate the volume from your computer (if that is your source). If you plan on going Magni + Modi then you might have a bit of an issue. When i plug my Modi into my Retina MBP it completely bypasses the computers volume control so that the only way to adjust the volume is from the magni's pot. I really like it this way, but can see where people with sensitive equipment would run into issues. Now this is talking from a mac platform. I haven't hooked the stack to my PC before so i'm not sure if it does the same thing.


----------



## Caessa

Quote: 





kayvin said:


> Speaking from the Magni just itself, i would think you will be ok. For your more sensitive cans, you can regulate the volume from your computer (if that is your source). If you plan on going Magni + Modi then you might have a bit of an issue. When i plug my Modi into my Retina MBP it completely bypasses the computers volume control so that the only way to adjust the volume is from the magni's pot. I really like it this way, but can see where people with sensitive equipment would run into issues. Now this is talking from a mac platform. I haven't hooked the stack to my PC before so i'm not sure if it does the same thing.


 
  Gotcha, thanks for the info!


----------



## johnbae

Any word on if they are thinking about redesigning the volume pot on this thing?


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





johnbae said:


> Any word on if they are thinking about redesigning the volume pot on this thing?


 
  Why, what's the problem with the pot?


----------



## ninjames

Got my Magni + Modi in today. They power my Hifiman HE-400 flawlessly, with a notable increase in quality over my Little Dot MKIII + Muse DAC or Fiio E17 with bypass. I don't notice any increase in the harshness up top like some people have said, just more definition to potentially expose flaws on poor mixes. I can feel the power out of these things. With my HE-400, I got volume pot travel to about 10 o'clock before it was too loud, so I can digitally turn the PC down slightly (using 24 bit mode) to get a bit more play out of it. The attentuators I purchased are not here yet so I cannot test them.
   
  Got a Blue Jeans RCA cable for the Modi and I'm very pleased. If you're at all worried about buying a cable that's "too cheap," I think Blue Jeans is excellent middle ground. Not overspending, and knowing you got a high quality cable (well built) without the snake oil. Using a USB cable from monoprice. Here's some other notes...
   
  1. I have no hiss at any volume.
   
  2. Slight channel imbalance, but at whisper volumes only.
   
  3. I had my music skipping every twenty seconds or so when I was plugged into the left side of my laptop, into my USB 3.0 port next to HDMI, power, etc. I switched it out to the right side, where I have a USB 2.0 port, and have not had a single skip since then. I have to assume it's due to the USB port being on its own, and not anything to do with the other one being 3.0
   
  4. Wall wart for Magni plugged into my Belkin power strip (basic one, but very nice, $20 on Amazon ... I bought six of them) and I have no interference or anything like that.
   
  Pictures!
   
   

   
  and


----------



## Traum

kayvin said:


> Speaking from the Magni just itself, i would think you will be ok. For your more sensitive cans, you can regulate the volume from your computer (if that is your source). If you plan on going Magni + Modi then you might have a bit of an issue. When i plug my Modi into my Retina MBP it completely bypasses the computers volume control so that the only way to adjust the volume is from the magni's pot. I really like it this way, but can see where people with sensitive equipment would run into issues. Now this is talking from a mac platform. I haven't hooked the stack to my PC before so i'm not sure if it does the same thing.



I plug my M&M into my PC, and the digital volume control in Windows works as you would expect. According to other knowledgeable pros here on Head Fi, you might want to change the Modi's output to 24-bit / 96k Hz to prevent bit losses in the music stream to the Modi.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I have the Magni and the HM5 and they pairs very good for my taste. I like the HM5 better with Magni than with my LD I+.


 
  Awesome, cheers Peter. Guess I will be ordering my Magni for my FA-003's sometime this week or so as I want a fairly transparent and neutral amp to synergise with the 003's sort of laid-back but neutral sig.


----------



## CPhoenix

Hi guys, quick question.  Does the magni amp come with an rca cable or do you need to buy one?


----------



## Traum

cphoenix said:


> Hi guys, quick question.  Does the magni amp come with an rca cable or do you need to buy one?



Buy your own.


----------



## CPhoenix

thanks.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Awesome, cheers Peter. Guess I will be ordering my Magni for my FA-003's sometime this week or so as I want a fairly transparent and neutral amp to synergise with the 003's sort of laid-back but neutral sig.


 
  I think you will be happy. Post some impressions when you get it


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Awesome, cheers Peter. Guess I will be ordering my Magni for my FA-003's sometime this week or so as I want a fairly transparent and neutral amp to synergise with the 003's sort of laid-back but neutral sig.


 
  I think you will be happy. Post some impressions when you get it


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I think you will be happy. Post some impressions when you get it


 
  Will do, most likely a review for the product page here.


----------



## Kayvin

Quote: 





traum said:


> I plug my M&M into my PC, and the digital volume control in Windows works as you would expect. According to other knowledgeable pros here on Head Fi, you might want to change the Modi's output to 24-bit / 96k Hz to prevent bit losses in the music stream to the Modi.


 
  Will try this tonight, Thanks for the info. Can't believe how much there is to wrap your head around.. wouldn't have thought that I would have a harder time learning about HiFi than i did learning how to work on engines! haha


----------



## ninjames

The Harrison Labs 12 dB attenuators arrived today and I plugged 'em right in to the Magni. Before, my comfortable listening volume was about 9 o'clock and it started to hurt just past 10 o'clock. I felt that the travel on the volume pot was poor and it was my only problem with the Magni. With the attenuator pair, I was able to move into about 1 o'clock for comfortable volumes, with the range between 11 and 2 o'clock or so being where I like to, and uncomfortable volumes didn't come until almost 3 o'clock. I got plenty of range out of the Magni and I did not notice any quality loss in the music, consistently plugging and unplugging to try and discern a difference in the middle of a song.
   
  For reference, he's what they look like on the Magni. Used with a highly recommended Blue Jeans LC-1 cable.


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> The Harrison Labs 12 dB attenuators arrived today and I plugged 'em right in to the Magni. Before, my comfortable listening volume was about 9 o'clock and it started to hurt just past 10 o'clock. I felt that the travel on the volume pot was poor and it was my only problem with the Magni. With the attenuator pair, I was able to move into about 1 o'clock for comfortable volumes, with the range between 11 and 2 o'clock or so being where I like to, and uncomfortable volumes didn't come until almost 3 o'clock. I got plenty of range out of the Magni and I did not notice any quality loss in the music, consistently plugging and unplugging to try and discern a difference in the middle of a song.
> 
> For reference, he's what they look like on the Magni. Used with a highly recommended Blue Jeans LC-1 cable.


 

 cool! how much did these things cost?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

How heavy is the attenuators? it doesn't seem like I can stack the m/m with those and the pyst cables, it already seems like I am bending them past their bend radius the way I have them tied up


----------



## ninjames

When my fiancee' gets back from work, I will have her assist me with some blind a/b testing.
   
  Quote:


adamlr said:


> cool! how much did these things cost?


 
  They're $23 from here: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=266-244
   
  I would judge them to be worth it on my initial impressions. Seem very well built, as far as I know that's a trusted brand, etc.
  Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> How heavy is the attenuators? it doesn't seem like I can stack the m/m with those and the pyst cables, it already seems like I am bending them past their bend radius the way I have them tied up


 
  I don't have a scale, but they're a little lighter than a AAA battery each (just holding them both in my hand at the same time). I have heard the PYST cables are pretty tight so I wouldn't know. I got a 1 foot Blue Jeans LC-1 cable and it's plenty bendy for my needs.


----------



## adamlr

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> They're $23 from here: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=266-244
> 
> I would judge them to be worth it on my initial impressions. Seem very well built, as far as I know that's a trusted brand, etc.


 

 funny how the un-adjustable high gain is what dissuaded me from getting the M&M combo and going for the objective one instead, when infact 23$ could have fixed the problem for me... no matter, im sure the objective combo will live up to expectation. none the less, its got to know these things exist, thanks. looking forward to the a/b test results =]


----------



## Painkiller13

Just a quick question. I received my Magni yesterday, and already loving the noticeable sound difference between it and my HT receiver. Do people here keep their 'phones plugged in all the time, or do you unplug them before powering the Magni On/Off?

Thanks


----------



## Traum

painkiller13 said:


> Just a quick question. I received my Magni yesterday, and already loving the noticeable sound difference between it and my HT receiver. Do people here keep their 'phones plugged in all the time, or do you unplug them before powering the Magni On/Off?
> 
> Thanks



I usually keep my headphones plugged into the Magni all the time. Jason/Mike mentioned in some earlier posts that they have added the necessary circuitry to ensure this will not fry people's cans.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





painkiller13 said:


> Just a quick question. I received my Magni yesterday, and already loving the noticeable sound difference between it and my HT receiver. Do people here keep their 'phones plugged in all the time, or do you unplug them before powering the Magni On/Off?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Magni has a protection circuit so it shouldn't cause any problems, but I always plug mine in after I've turned it on and unplug it before turning it off. I fully realize it's an unnecessary precaution, but it makes me feel better


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


ninjames said:


> When my fiancee' gets back from work, I will have her assist me with some blind a/b testing.


 
   
  If you're going to do this for real, I'd suggest measuring the output with and without the attenuator to determine if it's exactly 12 dB or whatever the real value is.  When doing the comparison, with attenuator out, compensate with -12 dB (actually, the exact value you measure) in software.  Doing the normalization by rotating the volume knob is difficult and would require redoing measurements every time; also, doing -12 dB in software simulates the alternative solution.
   
   
  To be honest, -12 dB in software is not such a huge deal at all, particularly for a 24-bit DAC (though Modi's effective number of bits is unknown).  Technically using the attenuator could result in better SNR, but it depends on the DAC and probably wouldn't be noticed anyway.  Sure, 5x gain may be overkill for some people, but that's just 14 dB over no gain and is probably no issue to reduce in software unless maybe you're using very sensitive IEMs.
   
   
  If anyone wants to buy (or make) attenuators, they could easily also buy (or make) new RCA cables as well that aren't so unwieldy.  Don't need to use the thickest things in the world for something like line-level audio interconnects at minimal distance.


----------



## BrokeStudent

Just got my M&M stack in the mail and it replaced my PC DAC + E11 which was powering my HE-400's. Let me just say that there is a worlds difference in sound quantity and quality. All the frequencies seem to have just 'come to life' when they felt flat and dare I say, boring before.


----------



## peepr

Very cool broke


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mikeaj said:


> If you're going to do this for real, I'd suggest measuring the output with and without the attenuator to determine if it's exactly 12 dB or whatever the real value is.  When doing the comparison, with attenuator out, compensate with -12 dB (actually, the exact value you measure) in software.  Doing the normalization by rotating the volume knob is difficult and would require redoing measurements every time; also, doing -12 dB in software simulates the alternative solution.
> 
> 
> To be honest, -12 dB in software is not such a huge deal at all, particularly for a 24-bit DAC (though Modi's effective number of bits is unknown).  Technically using the attenuator could result in better SNR, but it depends on the DAC and probably wouldn't be noticed anyway.  Sure, 5x gain may be overkill for some people, but that's just 14 dB over no gain and is probably no issue to reduce in software unless maybe you're using very sensitive IEMs.
> ...


 
  I just know that the attenuators, in theory, are better than going -12 dB on the software side, adjusting the software volume, etc. In short, I bought these, plugged 'em in, and they work very well. No messing with anything on the software side, which is perfect for me.
   
  I'll let you guys know how I decide to go about the A/B testing.


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

So I'm looking at the Magni/Modi combo as well, and would like to make something happen in the next few days.
   
  Current headphones are the Grado SR80i, which are getting a Mogami Mini-Quad recable just like in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/461915/a-pic-by-pic-grado-sr80-recable-thread
   
  and Koss PortaPros. 
   
  What I'd like to know is:
   
  1) Given the DACs built into my Macbook Pro (fall 2009 model) and work Macbook Air, should I just skip the DAC and get the headphone amp only, or will this be significantly better?
   
  2) What else should I look at in the price range before making my decision that would also sound good with the aforementioned headphones?


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

My other question is this: Could I use an iPad 4 as my source somehow, rather than my laptop, for this rig? Concerned because the DAC runs off USB power, and would therefore need to somehow plug in the iPad to a power source (via the lightning connection) while simultaneously getting the line-out signal from it (also via the lightning connection).


----------



## tdockweiler

I don't know why or how this is possible, but my Fiio E9 and Micro Amp seem to have better imaging than the Magni.
  I thought my ears were playing tricks on me. When switching it's very obvious. Not a huge difference, but my ears are kind of confused when I'm using the Magni.
   
  Both of those amps sounds smoother in the upper mids and treble. I know the E9 has some very minor treble roll-off.
  The Micro should be ruler flat..
   
  Maybe imaging worsens when you have more treble (or an impression of it) and a larger soundstage. I've noticed this a lot with mods and the difference between the Q701 and K702 and switching to flat pads. The Magni doesn't seem to have a bigger soundstage than my other amps right now. Just very very slightly thinner sounding overall and that might explain some things.
   
  This is all with the ODAC as a source. It could be that the Magni is more revealing of the actual recording, but highly unlikely.
   
  I said the Magni wasn't bright, but it still seems to have some slight forwardness somewhere. I mean probably not measurable.
   
  This is one of those days where the HD-650 with the Magni isn't as good as I remember. I need to give my ears a rest I think.
   
  Despite the Magni being "probably" technically better than the E9 (says who?) it's not really that much better. Just different.
  I mean the Magni is very good, but it doesn't "blow away" the E9 or anything. Of course none of my headphones are bothered by the E9's 10 ohm output impedance.
  The E9 to my ears sounds good with everything I have, but it's not that transparent of course. It has some of it's own coloration, but not too bad.
   
  I'll get the O2 and compare it to the Magni. I still think them sounding the same is a bit of nonsense, but maybe i'll eat my words!
   
  Another thing..sometimes the Magni sounds less clear than my other amp. I know not to be fooled by this, because it can often just be that it's more revealing of the source file and it's not so much the amps fault. Generally the Magni sounds crystal clear with the right music. Some recordings sound muffled and not clear and it's easy to be fooled and blame the headphone or equipment.
   
  Strangely enough, Youtube music videos (higher quality ones) sound much worse on my HD-650 than my Q701. I won't try to explain that one. I do think the HD-650 can be quite revealing with the ODAC though.
   
   
  I would say the Magni I like about as much as the E9. I know a lot of people love to hate the E9 for whatever reason. The Micro still sounds better than both and not because it's more colored etc. It's really not.I guess comparing a $350 amp to something that's $100 is a bit stupid. Not that price matters much anymore these days!!
   
  NOTE: I like the Magni and these things are just me nit-picking. I always liking picking apart my amps/dacs and headphones. Even after 2 years I still found out stuff about my amps I never realized! I do believe the Magni is pretty transparent, but I still need an O2!


----------



## willmax

I don't know whether this has been asked before here, can I use the O2 PSU to power the Magni as well?
  Hope this is not too silly of a question


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





g0ldeng0pher said:


> My other question is this: Could I use an iPad 4 as my source somehow, rather than my laptop, for this rig? Concerned because the DAC runs off USB power, and would therefore need to somehow plug in the iPad to a power source (via the lightning connection) while simultaneously getting the line-out signal from it (also via the lightning connection).


 
   
  I believe the few people who have tried it with the camera connection kit had it work, but I would do some searching on this and other Schiit threads first to make sure. If anything it'll just drain your batteries faster.
   
  Quote: 





willmax said:


> I don't know whether this has been asked before here, can I use the O2 PSU to power the Magni as well?
> Hope this is not too silly of a question


 
   
  Depends on if the specs of the O2's wall wart match what the Magni needs. Feel free to post what the O2's PSU outputs and we'll find out


----------



## willmax

I currently use a 13~14VAC 1.2A with my O2 and it works like a charm.


----------



## Defiant00

The Magni's outputs: 16VAC 500mA 8.0W


----------



## Vader2k

I've only had a chance to use my setup with the Magni a few times since receiving it (darn life!), but last night I had the displeasure of running clearly into the channel imbalance.  Earlier, I thought I only noticed it up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot, maybe 8:30.  But while watching a movie last night I kept feeling the sound was a bit left heavy.  I glanced at the pot and noticed I was at about 9:15.  It wasn't until I got around 10 that I got even balance.
   
  So, that got me thinking about the attenuators ninjames picked up, which sound promising.  I'm wondering, though, if they wouldn't be beneficial due to my current setup?  I don't have a DAC; I'm just using a Mixamp with the Magni for games and movies.  My question is, doesn't using my Mixamp's volume knob kinda act as an attenuator?  If I turn it down a bit to help the Magni push higher on it's pot, am I compromising the quality any?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> I've only had a chance to use my setup with the Magni a few times since receiving it (darn life!), but last night I had the displeasure of running clearly into the channel imbalance.  Earlier, I thought I only noticed it up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot, maybe 8:30.  But while watching a movie last night I kept feeling the sound was a bit left heavy.  I glanced at the pot and noticed I was at about 9:15.  It wasn't until I got around 10 that I got even balance.
> 
> So, that got me thinking about the attenuators ninjames picked up, which sound promising.  I'm wondering, though, if they wouldn't be beneficial due to my current setup?  I don't have a DAC; I'm just using a Mixamp with the Magni for games and movies.  My question is, doesn't using my Mixamp's volume knob kinda act as an attenuator?  If I turn it down a bit to help the Magni push higher on it's pot, am I compromising the quality any?


 
   
  In theory the Mixamp's volume knob is doing exactly the same thing as the attenuators. It might technically do something to the sound quality, but for any reasonable levels (aka, don't turn the Mixamp down to something like 5% then turn the Magni all the way up) you shouldn't be able to tell any difference.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





g0ldeng0pher said:


> 1) Given the DACs built into my Macbook Pro (fall 2009 model) and work Macbook Air, should I just skip the DAC and get the headphone amp only, or will this be significantly better?


 
  I definitely recommend a DAC to go along with the Magni, especially given that you'll be using fairly sensitive headphones. Now, you don't HAVE to get the Modi, I'm using a Stoner Acoustics UD100 as a DAC, and I'd imagine a Fiio E10 would work well, too. The M/M do look fantastic as a stack, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my little DAC can't do 24/96k audio, so there's an advantage if you have audiophile quality tracks. 
   


g0ldeng0pher said:


> My other question is this: Could I use an iPad 4 as my source somehow, rather than my laptop, for this rig? Concerned because the DAC runs off USB power, and would therefore need to somehow plug in the iPad to a power source (via the lightning connection) while simultaneously getting the line-out signal from it (also via the lightning connection).


 

  Someone would have to verify this, but if you were cool with using the iPad 4's internal DAC, you could then (theoretically, I don't have a lighting-touting device) use the Lighting to 30-Pin adapter, and use a 30-Pin LOD to feed the Magni... oh, just had a thought, Lightning might not have an analog stage, foiling that idea


----------



## Vader2k

Cool, glad to hear it! Thanks Defiant00!


----------



## xnor

The further you turn the volume control potentiometer down, the worse the channel balance will get. The ideal volume range would be somewhere around 10 to 2 o'clock.
  To get a more usable range:
  - lower the gain (dunno if possible with magni, no reply from Jason yet)
  - lower the level of your source
  - get less sensitive headphones


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> I've only had a chance to use my setup with the Magni a few times since receiving it (darn life!), but last night I had the displeasure of running clearly into the channel imbalance.  Earlier, I thought I only noticed it up to about 8 o'clock on the volume pot, maybe 8:30.  But while watching a movie last night I kept feeling the sound was a bit left heavy.  I glanced at the pot and noticed I was at about 9:15.  It wasn't until I got around 10 that I got even balance.
> 
> So, that got me thinking about the attenuators ninjames picked up, which sound promising.  I'm wondering, though, if they wouldn't be beneficial due to my current setup?  I don't have a DAC; I'm just using a Mixamp with the Magni for games and movies.  My question is, doesn't using my Mixamp's volume knob kinda act as an attenuator?  If I turn it down a bit to help the Magni push higher on it's pot, am I compromising the quality any?


 
  You seem to have more imbalance than what is considered "normal" for the Magni. Getting it past whisper volumes means you should probably shoot Jason an email and get a replacement.


----------



## sunseeker888

in my computer rig, the channel imbalance is a non-issue for me. It is very minor; as in, under 9 o'clock. I listen between the range of ~10-1 o'clock position.
  Musical Fidelity VDAC mkII >Magni> AKG k701


----------



## Vader2k

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> You seem to have more imbalance than what is considered "normal" for the Magni. Getting it past whisper volumes means you should probably shoot Jason an email and get a replacement.


 
  Yikes, didn't realize that was worse than "normal."  Ok, will do.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> Yikes, didn't realize that was worse than "normal."  Ok, will do.  Appreciate the feedback.


 
   
  Yeah, mine's balanced starting around 8 (if not a little bit before).
   
  Also, if you're running it through a surge protector or something give it a try straight out of the wall. When at the meet I had some weird imbalance going on once everyone else plugged in their stuff and it went away after others had left.


----------



## Vader2k

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Yeah, mine's balanced starting around 8 (if not a little bit before).
> 
> Also, if you're running it through a surge protector or something give it a try straight out of the wall. When at the meet I had some weird imbalance going on once everyone else plugged in their stuff and it went away after others had left.


 
  No surge protector, but I do have the wall wart plugged into a basic white extension cord.  I suppose I'll try it straight into the wall and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> No surge protector, but I do have the wall wart plugged into a basic white extension cord.  I suppose I'll try it straight into the wall and see if that changes anything.


 
   
  Yeah, I sort of doubt it will then, but doesn't hurt to try that first before getting it replaced.


----------



## Vader2k

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Yeah, I sort of doubt it will then, but doesn't hurt to try that first before getting it replaced.


 
   
  Sure, and I'll probably still give it a go.
   
  Good news, though, is I already heard back from Jason and he's arranging a replacement.  That was fast!


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vader2k said:


> Sure, and I'll probably still give it a go.
> 
> Good news, though, is I already heard back from Jason and he's arranging a replacement.  That was fast!


 
   
  Doesn't surprise me, Schiit has excellent service.


----------



## tdockweiler

I know you'll think i'm nuts, but if you use a massive surge protector with your Magni, try it without. Don't think about it, just do it.
  Unplug it when not in use.
  People can say i'm hearing things all they want, but the Magni and all my other amps sound best without one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The differences are much easier to hear on closed and somewhat bassy/warm headphones. 
   
  I switched surge protectors and thought I fixed the problem, but apparently not.
   
  BTW it's not an issue with the amp. All my amps degrade with a surge protector. Don't know why.
  Some more than others. I can't detect an ounce of difference with my Q710 or fairly neutral open headphones.
   
  When I have my Micro plugged into a surge protector and use the HD-650, the low mids are too forward and the soundstage is compressed.
  The bass gets a bit bloated too. Sounds noticeably less clear.


----------



## Vader2k

Don't know if you're speaking specifically to me or not tdock, but no, no surge protector in my setup.  Your earlier posts on the subject made me steer clear of using one!


----------



## simonpking

[size=10pt]First up sorry if this is covered already in this thread and yes it's a pretty dull source setup question (is that the sound of forum members sighing?).[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Along side a pair of orthos like most people on this forum I also have some 32ohm HPs. I'm thinking that I may at times use the iPhone4 as the source for the Magni using the 30pin line level audio output to RCA. [/size][size=10pt][size=10pt]My understanding however is that I won’t be able to very volume of the iPhone source because I’d be bypassing the iPhone’s internal amp. Is this correct??[/size][/size]
   
  [size=10pt][size=10pt]If so I’m guessing that I wont be able to comfortably use the iPhone4 > Magni > 32ohm HPs because of the x5 gain. [/size][/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
   
  [size=10pt] [/size]


----------



## simonpking

[size=10pt]Hmmm, maybe the Harrison Labs 12 dB attenuators are the fix[/size]


----------



## Iamnothim

tdockweiler said:


> I know you'll think i'm nuts, but if you use a massive surge protector with your Magni, try it without. Don't think about it, just do it.
> Unplug it when not in use.
> People can say i'm hearing things all they want, but the Magni and all my other amps sound best without one
> 
> ...




What are your thoughts on the Furman AC-215a.
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A

It is more than a surge suppressor. It reconditions and regenerates the AC wave form.

I use one with my Bifrost/Lyr and I plan on getting another one for my M/M


----------



## Iamnothim

Redundant post.
Sorry.
 IPad issue


----------



## peepr

Ok having some more hum/static/buzzing issues.  Using my magni to connect to my HD cable box to watch ondemand and such via RCA cables.  I am getting a loud buzzing/humming that slowly rises and peaks and then falls again in a cycle.  It does not get louder with the volume pot.  It goes away when the RCA's are not connected and I have tried different wall socket and plugging magni into same surge protector as cable box. Just touching either of the RCA cables to the inputs on the magni generates the buzz.  Is this a function of my cable box not grounded properly or just magni is sensitive enough to pick up on this?  I don't hear it when using my E7.    Any ideas? Do I need a DAC with optical?


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> What are your thoughts on the Furman AC-215a.
> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A
> 
> ... It reconditions and regenerates the AC wave form...


 
   
  Hmmm, in that little box?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I would think you would need something like this to regenerate the AC wave form: http://www.psaudio.com/shop/p3-power-plant/


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> Hmmm, in that little box?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Furman makes professional grade products for the music industry.  33yrs.
  Think rock concerts.... Pearl Jam, Jimmy Buffet, Prince.
http://www.furmansound.com/page.php?div=01&id=ARTISTS
   
  I am very found of my Furman.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Ok having some more hum/static/buzzing issues.  Using my magni to connect to my HD cable box to watch ondemand and such via RCA cables.  I am getting a loud buzzing/humming that slowly rises and peaks and then falls again in a cycle.  It does not get louder with the volume pot.  It goes away when the RCA's are not connected and I have tried different wall socket and plugging magni into same surge protector as cable box. Just touching either of the RCA cables to the inputs on the magni generates the buzz.  Is this a function of my cable box not grounded properly or just magni is sensitive enough to pick up on this?  I don't hear it when using my E7.    Any ideas? Do I need a DAC with optical?


 
  Shoot me the Make and Model of your cable box.
  I want to look at the docs.
   
  First of all the Magni is an Amp not a DAC.
   
  You may be cabling up 2 outputs.
  Also.  Never ever cable two devices together with the power turned on.
  You must power off the cable box.


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Shoot me the Make and Model of your cable box.
> I want to look at the docs.
> 
> First of all the Magni is an Amp not a DAC.
> ...


 
  Motorola DCT 3416.  I know Magni is an amp lol I meant adding in a DAC to run optical out from cable box instead of straight from RCA out's.  Wasn't aware I shouldn't be cabling powered devices.  For what its worth when I initially connected them both were turned off.  I'm running from Red/White RCA out on back of cable box to R/W input on my magni.  I also have HDMI running into my TV and an optical audio running out to my HT Receiver.  I could try removing the optical and see if anything changes.


----------



## sunseeker888

+1 on Furman. Even their lesser offerings are superb for the coin.
  A system usually sounds better after " Furmanizing " !! 
 Unusual that the Magni sounds better in my system straight-into the wall. But then again, I'd never use a power conditioner for amplification unless it was a regenerator.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Furman makes professional grade products for the music industry.  33yrs.
> Think rock concerts.... Pearl Jam, Jimmy Buffet, Prince.
> http://www.furmansound.com/page.php?div=01&id=ARTISTS
> 
> I am very found of my Furman.


 

 What i'm trying to figure out is what exactly is causing this degraded sound. At first I thought it was the noise filtering, but I don't think that's it.
  I think it's just that MOV based surge protection is the cause and maybe that it limits current. Highly impossible you'd think...
  I just know that when using a MOV based surge protector it makes my DJ100 too warm and bloated in the bass. Not too badly. Like the soundstage is badly compressed.
   
  I think I need this type of surge protector:
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surge_protector#Transient_voltage_suppression_.28TVS.29_diode
   
  I found one in my house labeled as that, but I think it's not really the type i'm looking for because still degraded the sound slightly.
   
  I think this is though:
  http://www.amazon.com/Furman-SS-6B-Outlets-Standard-Conditioning/dp/B0002D017M
   
  Guitar Center sells them and I might pick it up. I don't think it's MOV based and is the type in the wiki link.
   
  I bought a Tripp Lite ISOBAR4, but it didn't help since it's MOV base too.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> What i'm trying to figure out is what exactly is causing this degraded sound. At first I thought it was the noise filtering, but I don't think that's it.
> I think it's just that MOV based surge protection is the cause and maybe that it limits current. Highly impossible you'd think...
> I just know that when using a MOV based surge protector it makes my DJ100 too warm and bloated in the bass. Not too badly. Like the soundstage is badly compressed.
> 
> ...


 
   
 I'm not qualified to talk about surge suppressor design.  At least not yet.
 I'm reading a lot about electronics fundamentals and a bought a Fluke MM and an Oscilloscope so I can build some kits.
  
 Anyway my belief is that sensitive  audio equipment needs more than a simple surge suppressor.  IMO the device must be able to condition the power too.  I cannot talk about the technology that makes it happen.   I just knew what I wanted in a power accessory and thought the AC-215a was a great value.  So I got bought one.
  
 I use garden variety APC and Monster surge strip for my media room equipment.   I did not want to pay for conditioning.  However,  I bought the Furman specifically for the Lyr because tube amps are more sensitive than SS.   I am also buying vintage tubes that tend to have micro phonics issues.


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'm not qualified to talk about surge suppressor design.  At least not yet.
> I'm reading a lot about electronics fundamentals and a bought a Fluke MM and an Oscilloscope so I can build some kits.
> 
> Anyway my belief is that sensitive  audio equipment needs more than a simple surge suppressor.  IMO the device must be able to condition the power too.  I cannot talk about the technology that makes it happen.   I just knew what I wanted in a power accessory and thought the AC-215a was a great value.  So I got bought one.
> ...


 
  I am going to try one my monster powercenter powerstrips and see if that helps the buzzing i am getting.  Currently cable box etc..plugged into cheapest thing possible.


----------



## Iamnothim

tdoc,
   
  I hang my AC-215a off a port on an APC surge strip.  Since it cleans power, I figured it would condition the power from the APC.  (Anyway everything sounds great)
  I dedicate one Furman port for the Bifrost and one for the Lyr.
   
  The AC215a is rated for 10A RMS power output combined.
  That should be enough power that you could plug a conventional power strip into one outlet and power a couple more devices that require clean power.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





peepr said:


> I am going to try one my monster powercenter powerstrips and see if that helps the buzzing i am getting.  Currently cable box etc..plugged into cheapest thing possible.


 
  Ok just so I had my bearings I looked at the manual and the rear connections.
   
  I know you did this right but I'm just checking.  Of the 2 vertical rows of 3 RCA connectors you should be in the left side bottom and middle.
  As you said.  Red and White.   The RCS above that is the yellow composite video.The right row of 3 are component video.
   
  Looks fine to me.  Outputs on the motorola to the Magni inputs.
  I have never used Audio out from a cable box.  I have U-verse and a Motorola VIP 1225.
   
  I use HDMI for video and Optical Toslink for audio into an Anthem AVM20.
  Wish I had more to offer.


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

Thanks!


----------



## g0ldeng0pher

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Iamnothim

btw:
   
  B&H has them for $106
  That's a great price.
   
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=379136


----------



## simonpking

Talking about price - in Australia the retailer here has just listed the magni price... It's the same as the O2 at $189 AUD.

Damn I'd been basing my magni vs O2 comparison assuming the magni would be listed approx 20% less.


----------



## Iamnothim

Concerned to hear about all these Magni issues, attenuators, etc.
   
  I ordered my M/M stack today as a second listening station.
  They will be paired with LCD2 R1's
   
  My other stack is a Bifrost and Lyr with LCD2 R2's
  Vintage tubes.
   
  I originally went big on the second stack with a Lyr and a backordered Gungnir.
  Today, I tired of waiting for the Gungnir and decided to "go small"
  I sent back the unused Lyr and cancelled the Gungnir.
   
  My question.
  Is anyone using the M/M with LCD2's ?
   
  I am not liking what I am reading in this thread.
  I usually subscribe to the "you get what you pay for" philosophy.


----------



## peepr

Defiant00 i think did a comparison of modi/magni to asgard/bifrost with lcd2 and found them very similar. Or maybe it was tmraven...


----------



## peepr

Defiant00 i think did a comparison of modi/magni to asgard/bifrost with lcd2 and found them very similar. Or maybe it was tmraven...


----------



## Iamnothim

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





peepr said:


> Defiant00 i think did a comparison of modi/magni to asgard/bifrost with lcd2 and found them very similar. Or maybe it was tmraven...



That's encouraging 

Although I peeked and Defiant00 has the M/M up for sale.


----------



## peepr

He said thr A/B combo was just a little better and didnt need to have two sets around. FWIW i am using magni with a pair of mad dogs and it sounds incredible.


----------



## Iamnothim

peepr said:


> He said thr A/B combo was just a little better and didnt need to have two sets around. FWIW i am using magni with a pair of mad dogs and it sounds incredible.




Many thanks
For my application I like the small size and the USB powered Modi, even though Optical is my preference.


----------



## jchu

anyone use a xonar dx with the magni?
  wondering how these 2 would pair up


----------



## Iamnothim

I have to keep my expectations in check.

It's not going to come close to a Lyr with vintage tubes.
Sublime


----------



## Barry S

iamnothim said:


> Concerned to hear about all these Magni issues, attenuators, etc.
> 
> I ordered my M/M stack today as a second listening station.
> They will be paired with LCD2 R1's
> ...




I don't think the LCD2.2 is a good match with the Magni and Modi. Keep in mind that my point of reference is the Mjolnir (or Lyr) with the Gungnir. The M&M are clearly limiting factors feeding the LCD2.2--not to say it sounds bad, but it's really held back. Other people are just fine with the M&M/LCD2, so it doesn't hurt to see what you think.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





peepr said:


> He said thr A/B combo was just a little better and didnt need to have two sets around. FWIW i am using magni with a pair of mad dogs and it sounds incredible.


 
   
  Basically this, and all my testing was with the LCD-2s. As far as Schiit amps go I actually prefer solid state, so Asgard is my favorite (haven't heard the Mjolnir yet) with Magni right behind it, mainly for aesthetic and a better volume control. I like the Lyr too, but its sound signature just wasn't really for me (the tubes I most preferred ended up having it sounding like the Asgard).
   
  I actually think the bigger difference is between the DACs, and honestly with both over USB I'd say even those are 90%+ the same.
   
  The M&M is really quite remarkable for the price, and I like it a lot with my LCD-2s, I just don't have a need for multiple setups so it's been sold.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





simonpking said:


> Talking about price - in Australia the retailer here has just listed the magni price... It's the same as the O2 at $189 AUD.


 
  Dang, poor Aussies  Could you see if Jason and co would ship one overseas?


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





barry s said:


> I don't think the LCD2.2 is a good match with the Magni and Modi. Keep in mind that my point of reference is the Mjolnir (or Lyr) with the Gungnir. The M&M are clearly limiting factors feeding the LCD2.2--not to say it sounds bad, but it's really held back. Other people are just fine with the M&M/LCD2, so it doesn't hurt to see what you think.


 
  Barry,
  Thanks for the opinion.  I'm keeping my expectations at a realistic level and hoping to be pleasantly surprised.  There are tradeoff's and in this case it's cash. Not Johnny, although I will play "When the Man Comes Around".
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Basically this, and all my testing was with the LCD-2s. As far as Schiit amps go I actually prefer solid state, so Asgard is my favorite (haven't heard the Mjolnir yet) with Magni right behind it, mainly for aesthetic and a better volume control. I like the Lyr too, but its sound signature just wasn't really for me (the tubes I most preferred ended up having it sounding like the Asgard).
> 
> I actually think the bigger difference is between the DACs, and honestly with both over USB I'd say even those are 90%+ the same.
> 
> The M&M is really quite remarkable for the price, and I like it a lot with my LCD-2s, I just don't have a need for multiple setups so it's been sold.


 
  Def,
  Your's is another opinion I respect.  Makes sense as to why you moved the M&M out.   I'm glad you purchased the set and reviewed them.  Again, while keeping expectations in check, I'm encouraged by your comments about pairing with LDC2's.


----------



## Defiant00

iamnothim said:


> Barry,
> Thanks for the opinion.  I'm keeping my expectations at a realistic level and hoping to be pleasantly surprised.  There are tradeoff's and in this case it's cash. Not Johnny, although I will play "When the Man Comes Around".
> 
> Def,
> Your's is another opinion I respect.  Makes sense as to why you moved the M&M out.   I'm glad you purchased the set and reviewed them.  Again, while keeping expectations in check, I'm encouraged by your comments about pairing with LDC2's.




Thanks! Honestly, as long as you keep the price in mind I think you're going to enjoy them quite a bit.


----------



## peepr

With regards to the buzzing via rca connections on my cable box i tested it on my blu ray player and got the same noises. I went ahead and ordered a little ground loop isolater like people use for automotive audio setups. Will test with this next week. I am hopeful it can eliminate this issue.


----------



## solserenade

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> btw:
> 
> B&H has them for $106
> That's a great price.
> ...


 
   
  I like the looks of that one ...  Though I wonder now about stacking -- can the Magni go on top of this, or the other way around?


----------



## Barry S

I'll be interested in hearing what you think. Part of my issue may just be A/B-ing the M&M with the MJ&G.  I've been listening to my HD650 with the M&M at work for a while now--and I love it--I think I've adjusted to the sound.
   
  Quote:


iamnothim said:


> Barry,
> Thanks for the opinion.  I'm keeping my expectations at a realistic level and hoping to be pleasantly surprised.  There are tradeoff's and in this case it's cash. Not Johnny, although I will play "When the Man Comes Around".


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





peepr said:


> With regards to the buzzing via rca connections on my cable box i tested it on my blu ray player and got the same noises. I went ahead and ordered a little ground loop isolater like people use for automotive audio setups. Will test with this next week. I am hopeful it can eliminate this issue.


 
   
  Do you have actual cable or is it satellite? If it's cable, I'd suggest you try isolating the cable connection to the cable box with something like the Jensen VRD-1FF. The audio transformers they use in those cheap audio ground loop isolators are pretty crappy. The most common cause for the noise you're getting is due to the cable company's lines being tied to a separate earth ground. And in those instances, the best way to isolate is to isolate the cable connection to the cable box.
   
  Whichever way you choose, good luck!
   
  http://jensentransformers.com/datashts/vrd1ff.pdf
   
  se


----------



## USAudio

Youaresomething,
  Quote:


iamnothim said:


> What are your thoughts on the Furman AC-215a.
> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A
> 
> *... It reconditions and regenerates the AC wave form ...*


 
   
  Quote: 





usaudio said:


> Hmmm, in that little box?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Furman makes professional grade products for the music industry.  33yrs.
> Think rock concerts.... Pearl Jam, Jimmy Buffet, Prince.
> http://www.furmansound.com/page.php?div=01&id=ARTISTS
> 
> I am very found of my Furman.


 

 I'm sure you are and I wasn't questioning the qualifications of Furman.
  I was just asking for confirmation that the AC-215a regenerates the AC wave form.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I'm sure you are and I wasn't questioning the qualifications of Furman.
> I was just asking for confirmation that the AC-215a regenerates the AC wave form.


 
  Perhaps I went a bit too far using "regenerates".  No, change that,  I went too far.
  Let's go with sophisticated process to "condition" the AC .
   
  Their trade process is "Lift"...
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> I like the looks of that one ...  Though I wonder now about stacking -- can the Magni go on top of this, or the other way around?


 
  No problem putting it on the bottom of the stack.
  A quick look of the specs and it will fit perfectly.
  Both are 5" wide.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've had mine a couple months for my Lyr.
  As a generalization, tubes are more sensitive than SS.
   
  I do not hear any distortion / noise whatsoever.
  So in that case, it does a great job isolating and conditioning the power.
   
  The combined rating of both outlets is 10A RMS.
  The Magni is a fraction of that at 4W.  There is a temptation to 
  hang a plain power strip off one of the AC-215a outlets.
   
  This could (would) defeat any benefits from the conditioner.
  A spinning hard drive is an example.  This is the
  same as having a large fan on the same house circuit as your audio gear.
  Isolation is the key word.


----------



## Iamnothim

Ok,  I'm not trying to be Mr. Furman here.... because I'll get myself in all kinds of trouble with my qualifications. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here's the data sheet:  http://www.furmansound.com/pdf/datasheets/Furman_AC215A_datasheet.pdf
  (I hadn't read it until now)
   
  It says zero ground contamination.  Is this standard for all surge suppressors?
  After reading many of the issues in the thread, that might be helpful.
  The conditioning is "Linear Filtering".   Is this a standard process?


----------



## Iamnothim

I'm making one more post because I've never had 4 in a row.


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Do you have actual cable or is it satellite? If it's cable, I'd suggest you try isolating the cable connection to the cable box with something like the Jensen VRD-1FF. The audio transformers they use in those cheap audio ground loop isolators are pretty crappy. The most common cause for the noise you're getting is due to the cable company's lines being tied to a separate earth ground. And in those instances, the best way to isolate is to isolate the cable connection to the cable box.
> 
> Whichever way you choose, good luck!
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. I thought about this as I do have actual cable not satellite but I am still getting the buzzing/static when using RCA out of my bluray player without even playing a disc, just with the bluray powered on.  I will look into the jensen as well if the ground loop isolater doesn't work.


----------



## peepr

ok did a little more research looks like problem might be that I am operating with two grounds essentially.  The cable box going to my powerstrip is grounded to AC outlet and then when I connect it via RCA to my magni, it is also being grounded via the wall wart?  Or is this not possible since the magni wart is only 2 prong? I tried plugging both magni and cable box into same power strip and no difference. I will try plugging cablebox straight into the wall and not a strip.


----------



## Breaker

I'm trying to decide between the magni and the e09k for my dt-770 Pros (250ohm). Any major differences between the two? I definitely like the E09K because of the pre outs on the back for my speakers but someone recommended that I inquire about this one as well so I'm doing just that. 

 If you have experience with both of them, which would you recommend and why?


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





breaker said:


> I'm trying to decide between the magni and the e09k for my dt-770 Pros (250ohm). Any major differences between the two? I definitely like the E09K because of the pre outs on the back for my speakers but someone recommended that I inquire about this one as well so I'm doing just that.
> 
> If you have experience with both of them, which would you recommend and why?


 
   
  There won't be a big difference between the two. Maybe more so on paper and measurements etc. I have both (well, the E9). The Magni is a bit more uncolored and transparent. It will be better for more headphones. The E9 I have is slightly warmer compared to the Magni. A tiny bit more "musical" or colored with the Q701, but barely audible.
   
  It also depends on source too. I'm able to be more easily tell the difference between all my sources with the Magni. I have no clue why it's so hard with the E9.
   
  The E9 is also only $90 or so. I'm sure he E9K sounds 100% the same.
   
  Can't go wrong with either of them really..


----------



## KetchupNinja

Just got my Magni today and I have a quick question for other owners.  Does it usually take a few seconds for it to power on?  Or is this normal?  Thanks!


----------



## Traum

Mine doesn't come on instantly -- but maybe only a second at most?


----------



## aspburgers

Yeah mine takes a sec too must be normal.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

exactly 5 seconds for the relay


----------



## jchu

is it just me or is there a quiet staticy sound every now and then>


----------



## peepr

Quote: 





jchu said:


> is it just me or is there a quiet staticy sound every now and then>


 
  probably.  For those following my feedback ground loop buzz/hum issue I did some more testing tonight looking at every combination of magni and cable box both straight into wall/power strip/different combos.  Also tried with my bluray player running HDMI into TV and then using amp out from TV to magni and still get horrific buzzing.  With the bluray, it only happens when the disc is playing something, so when I skip to the next scene it stops for that brief period where disc is finding new location.  Plugging the source device into same circuit as my magni doesn't do anything.
   
  Perhaps more interestingly, the buzzing/hum is almost inaudible when using my D2000's but is loud as hell when using my Mad Dogs.  In both of these cases when I touch/palm the magni, the buzzing is reduced significantly.  Is there something about the sensitivity/impedance/design of the T50rp that makes the buzzing so much more audible?  
   
  I am awaiting a ground loop isolator which will be here tuesday and will report back if that helps.  Will stick that between my source and magni.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Quote: 





traum said:


> Mine doesn't come on instantly -- but maybe only a second at most?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> exactly 5 seconds for the relay


 

 Hmm sometimes mine takes a few minutes to power on,  it's been 5 so far and nothing.  Think I may have a defective one.


----------



## jchu

Quote: 





peepr said:


> probably.  For those following my feedback ground loop buzz/hum issue I did some more testing tonight looking at every combination of magni and cable box both straight into wall/power strip/different combos.  Also tried with my bluray player running HDMI into TV and then using amp out from TV to magni and still get horrific buzzing.  With the bluray, it only happens when the disc is playing something, so when I skip to the next scene it stops for that brief period where disc is finding new location.  Plugging the source device into same circuit as my magni doesn't do anything.
> 
> Perhaps more interestingly, the buzzing/hum is almost inaudible when using my D2000's but is loud as hell when using my Mad Dogs.  In both of these cases when I touch/palm the magni, the buzzing is reduced significantly.  Is there something about the sensitivity/impedance/design of the T50rp that makes the buzzing so much more audible?
> 
> I am awaiting a ground loop isolator which will be here tuesday and will report back if that helps.  Will stick that between my source and magni.


 
  hmm i was playing around a bit and i realized that it's from my powerline adapter
  im on the 3rd floor of my house and the router is downstairs so i use powerline networking to get good internet speeds
  it seems the static happens everytime something is loading


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





ketchupninja said:


> Hmm sometimes mine takes a few minutes to power on,  it's been 5 so far and nothing.  Think I may have a defective one.


 
  try to ask schiit about it


----------



## sumitabhg

I am confused guys. According to the specs Magni can deliver 260mW to 300ohm [HD650] vs E9 16mw. Then how come my Magni is delivering far less power to my HD650. The power[sound pressure] which E9 delivers at 1 o'clock Magni delivers at 4. I am using a step down Voltage converter to work with 240V. Any suggestions guys.


----------



## xnor

E9 low gain is 10 dB, high gain is about 17 - 18 dB. Magni's fixed gain is 14 dB.
   
   
  Looking at the specs of the Magni again, I'm again wondering if it can handle (standard) 2 V sources.
  Because: Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW, so output voltage is 8.83 V, divide by the gain and you get the max input 1.77 V.
   
  The Asgard specs say 20Vpp output, so 7.07 V, divide by the gain and here the max input is 1.41 V.
   
  In both cases the volume control seems to sit in front of the gain stage so it will amplify the attenuated signal, but I'm still wondering why this gain was chosen if there's clipping (or lots of distortion?) with 2 V sources before you reach full volume?
   
   
  edit: E9 can deliver about 160 mW into 300 ohms, that's more than enough.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Buy one, see if what your question affects fidelity, post your results, return if unsatisfied with results


----------



## xnor

Or just ask people in the community that own one and save ~$90 in shipping here and back plus the cost of a step down transformer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, I don't want/need a Magni.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Looking at the specs of the Magni again, I'm again wondering if it can handle (standard) 2 V sources.
> Because: Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW, so output voltage is 8.83 V, divide by the gain and you get the max input 1.77 V.
> 
> The Asgard specs say 20Vpp output, so 7.07 V, divide by the gain and here the max input is 1.41 V.
> ...


 
   
  Hey all,
   
  To clarify some things:
   
  1. It's standard procedure in any amplifier design to choose a gain that will drive the output stage into clipping with the volume all the way up. We've been doing this since the 1980s--this is how you always do it. Why else would a "standard" preamp have 10-20dB of gain and a "standard" speaker amp have 26-32 dB of gain? To ensure you can drive the amplifier output stage far beyond clipping with a standard source. That's why you can drive Magni past clipping with a standard source.
   
  2. You don't have to worry about overloading the Magni's input with any source--2V, 2.5V, hell, 5V, or even 7V, like some crazy DACs put out--the volume pot is before the gain stage, so any input is attenuated before it reaches a stage that can be overloaded. Same with Asgard. Same with every amp we design.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## Aravind

Quote: 





sumitabhg said:


> I am confused guys. According to the specs Magni can deliver 260mW to 300ohm [HD650] vs E9 16mw. Then how come my Magni is delivering far less power to my HD650. The power[sound pressure] which E9 delivers at 1 o'clock Magni delivers at 4. I am using a step down Voltage converter to work with 240V. Any suggestions guys.


 
  Even I'm planning to use the magni with a 100W step down transformer (240v in India) to drive the audeze lcd2.2...has anyone else encountered any problems with step downs...


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> 1. It's standard procedure in any amplifier design to choose a gain that will drive the output stage into clipping with the volume all the way up. We've been doing this since the 1980s--this is how you always do it. Why else would a "standard" preamp have 10-20dB of gain and a "standard" speaker amp have 26-32 dB of gain? To ensure you can drive the amplifier output stage far beyond clipping with a standard source. That's why you can drive Magni past clipping with a standard source.
> 
> 2. You don't have to worry about overloading the Magni's input with any source--2V, 2.5V, hell, 5V, or even 7V, like some crazy DACs put out--the volume pot is before the gain stage, so any input is attenuated before it reaches a stage that can be overloaded. Same with Asgard. Same with every amp we design.


 
  Re 1, oh sorry I was thinking in terms of headphone amps with gain option where clipping doesn't occur, at least not with 600 ohm loads.
   
  Re 2, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## sumitabhg

Quote: 





xnor said:


> E9 low gain is 10 dB, high gain is about 17 - 18 dB. Magni's fixed gain is 14 dB.
> 
> 
> Looking at the specs of the Magni again, I'm again wondering if it can handle (standard) 2 V sources.
> ...


 
   
  So the behavior I explained in my previous post (comparing with E9) is perfectly normal is that what you are suggesting ?


----------



## Defiant00

ketchupninja said:


> Hmm sometimes mine takes a few minutes to power on,  it's been 5 so far and nothing.  Think I may have a defective one.




Haven't heard of that, does the light turn on immediately and you get no sound, or does it not power on at all?

The light on the front should turn on as soon as you flip the switch and you should get sound 5 seconds later.


----------



## USAudio

ketchupninja said:


> Hmm sometimes mine takes a few minutes to power on,  it's been 5 so far and nothing.  Think I may have a defective one.



Mine takes 5 - 7 seconds. Sounds like a defective relay in yours? Contact Schiit, Jason will take care of you.


----------



## USAudio

sumitabhg said:


> I am confused guys. According to the specs Magni can deliver 260mW to 300ohm [HD650] vs E9 16mw. Then how come my Magni is delivering far less power to my HD650. The power[sound pressure] which E9 delivers at 1 o'clock Magni delivers at 4. I am using a step down Voltage converter to work with 240V. Any suggestions guys.



Different pot tapers? Different volume controls can control the volume on different curves. Some more gradually, some earlier on.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





peepr said:


> ok did a little more research looks like problem might be that I am operating with two grounds essentially.  The cable box going to my powerstrip is grounded to AC outlet and then when I connect it via RCA to my magni, it is also being grounded via the wall wart?  Or is this not possible since the magni wart is only 2 prong? I tried plugging both magni and cable box into same power strip and no difference. I will try plugging cablebox straight into the wall and not a strip.


 
   
  Try this real quick: Just disconnect the cable from the cable box. And by that I mean the cable company's cable that's feeding the cable box.
   
  se


----------



## peepr

I get the buzzing with my bluray player when cable box isnt turned on but I will try this anyway.


----------



## peepr

jchu said:


> hmm i was playing around a bit and i realized that it's from my powerline adapter
> im on the 3rd floor of my house and the router is downstairs so i use powerline networking to get good internet speeds
> it seems the static happens everytime something is loading




Yea i use my magni with my pc most of the day and the powerline adapter i was using caused serious static when plugged into same circuit as my magni so i has to stick the magni wall wart on the other side of the room. Tis helped 90% of it but i could still hear static when downloading stuff i guess the ethernet was transferring static via usb and then to magni so I finally moved the powerline to another room and attached a wireless router to it.


----------



## sbtruitt

g0ldeng0pher said:


> My other question is this: Could I use an iPad 4 as my source somehow, rather than my laptop, for this rig? Concerned because the DAC runs off USB power, and would therefore need to somehow plug in the iPad to a power source (via the lightning connection) while simultaneously getting the line-out signal from it (also via the lightning connection).




I use my iPad2 and CCK to the Modi with no problem, it works great.

Btw - I got my Magni in Friday, and it's a great little amp. For my HE-400's it stays around 10 o'clock , with no problems with channel imbalance. Depending on source/HP 's I'm using, I stay between, 9 and 12. Good, clean sound, great design/form factor. Love'm!


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





sumitabhg said:


> So the behavior I explained in my previous post (comparing with E9) is perfectly normal is that what you are suggesting ?


 
  Yeah, higher gain means higher output level at same volume control position.


----------



## Randolph Duke

How does this stack compare to the HiFiman EF2A?
I'm pretty happy with the sound I'm getting from the EF2A- but I want to run some 24bit stuff.
My concern going SS vs Tubes is losing the smooth warm sound I like.

I have a pair of Ultrasones pro 900 and a pair of HD 598's.

So- worth a try out or skip it and stay with HiFiman?

Unfortunately I'm on a budget.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Re 1, oh sorry I was thinking in terms of headphone amps with gain option where clipping doesn't occur, at least not with 600 ohm loads.


 
   
  Into 600 ohms, my Magni begins to visibly clip at just a hair over 13 volts peak. So now, given a 2 VRMS source, if you wanted to be able to turn the volume up all the way and be a bit shy of clipping, the "ideal" gain would be about 13.25 dB, or a gain of about 4.6. To put that into perspective, with the Magni's gain of 5, Jason "overshot" the gain by a WHOPPING... 0.75dB.
   
  Personally I think the Magni, with its 15 volt rails, a gain of 5 pretty much spot on nails it.
   
  se


----------



## xnor

You're right, it's close enough to not clipping. Still not a fan of the 5x gain.


----------



## Steve Eddy

My LCD-2's get along with it juuuuust fine.

se


----------



## tdockweiler

I'm just curious, but what is the toughest headphone you've all had to drive with a solid state amp? Have you ever had to go past 75% on ANY amp?
  Did anyone try the K1000 on the Magni?
   
  I've read the K501 is one of the hardest, but people come up with this stuff all the time. Then this idea that the HD-650 is sooooo hard to drive and sound good.
  Like I read some nonsense yesterday how some Burson $1000 amp didn't have enough power for it. Are you kidding me?
   
  I still remember people saying the K702 isn't worth it without a $400+ amp. As if price meant anything..
   
  What level of volume does some of the Hifiman stuff require on the Magni? About 99%? If it's over 75% i'll be shocked. Not that volume means anything.
   
  NOTHING I have goes over 45% volume. Not the K601 or Sextett.
   
  What was the hardest Hifiman headphone to drive? I guess I can do a search, but I forget. I'd like to try that with my Micro Amp, Magni and E9 just for a laugh.
   
  I can't wait to see if someone tries the HD-800 on the Magni. People will just say it's 100% INCOMPATIBLE. No SOUND! Don't forget the HD-800's requirements on the box are an amp that costs at least $1000 to sound "good".


----------



## peepr

I can get the mad dogs up to about 12 before they hurt my ears significantly


----------



## Defiant00

tdockweiler said:


> I'm just curious, but what is the toughest headphone you've all had to drive with a solid state amp? Have you ever had to go past 75% on ANY amp?
> Did anyone try the K1000 on the Magni?
> 
> I've read the K501 is one of the hardest, but people come up with this stuff all the time. Then this idea that the HD-650 is sooooo hard to drive and sound good.
> ...




Tried both K1000 and HE-6 (most power-hungry Hifiman) at the Charlotte meet. With the K1000 I was listening around 12 and really liked how it sounded. I think with the HE-6 I had the volume control a little lower but I'm not positive.

I did however have to actually set Windows' volume to 100% for both of them, unlike with my other cans.



HD800 also sounded good out of it


----------



## ninjames

Haven't really done any A/B testing yet due to time constraints/issues with the fiancee's schedule, but I'm convinced that I cannot hear a difference in sound quality with the attenuators on and I REALLY appreciate/enjoy the extra travel on the volume pot with them in. They will not be leaving my Magni.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I'm just curious, but what is the toughest headphone you've all had to drive with a solid state amp? Have you ever had to go past 75% on ANY amp?
> Did anyone try the K1000 on the Magni?
> 
> I've read the K501 is one of the hardest, but people come up with this stuff all the time. Then this idea that the HD-650 is sooooo hard to drive and sound good.
> ...


 
  This has to be the most reasonable post I've read in a long time.
   
  Most headphones don't need more than a milliwatt to get loud.


----------



## peepr

xnor said:


> This has to be the most reasonable post I've read in a long time.
> 
> Most headphones don't need more than a milliwatt to get loud.




Yea they may get "loud" with that much power but wont have any bass impact and will sound poor in general.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Yea they may get "loud" with that much power but wont have any bass impact and will sound poor in general.


 
  That's a common misconception. Bass impact and sound quality has nothing to do with how much more power a headphone amp could output beyond reasonable listening levels.


----------



## peepr

I dont see how physically displacing air is not connected to how much power is provided? Atleast without distortion. My d2k will get plenty loud with an e7 but bass impact and quality seriously lacks compared to magni. Same with mad dogs.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I'm just curious, but what is the toughest headphone you've all had to drive with a solid state amp? Have you ever had to go past 75% on ANY amp?
> Did anyone try the K1000 on the Magni?
> 
> I've read the K501 is one of the hardest, but people come up with this stuff all the time. Then this idea that the HD-650 is sooooo hard to drive and sound good.
> ...


 
  That...totally true, and a $400 amp is totally not needed from my experience. People were recommending tube amps back when I was looking in to the K 701 a few years ago...just no. Sure it adds warmth, but I like the cleaner sound from solid state amps. I felt that the K 701 sounded superior out of the ODAC/O2 than the Bifrost/Lyr combo.
   
  Glad to hear your Q's sound great out of the Magni.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





peepr said:


> I dont see how physically displacing air is not connected to how much power is provided? Atleast without distortion. My d2k will get plenty loud with an e7 but bass impact and quality seriously lacks compared to magni. Same with mad dogs.


 
  What? I was talking about excess gain -- a tradeoff.
   
  Higher gain doesn't give you more bass impact or quality, actually, it usually results in lower sound quality which should be obvious.
  Otherwise, we'd all be using 1000 W power amps with 30 dB gain to drive our headphones... 
   
  I guess you didn't do a proper level-matched comparison. Neither amp adds or lacks bass.


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Yea they may get "loud" with that much power but wont have any bass impact and will sound poor in general.


 

 That's hilariously wrong. More power = more SPL, NOT "more bass".


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> That's hilariously wrong. More power = more SPL, NOT "more bass".


 
   
  More SPL = more _perceived_ bass, though, which is an important source of these misconceptions. When comparing amplifiers without accurate level matching, the setting of volume controls is likely to be biased towards equal volume control position, therefore the more powerful amp with (typically) higher gain will be louder and sound "better".


----------



## stereoguy

Well I've had no trouble with mine. The pot is centered, I plug in my phones and it works. It never occured to me to turn it to zero and see if I can hear anything. I don't really care what it sounds like at zero, I only care what it sounds like cranked. Now the pot is a bit like a bull busting out the stall, I'd consider to try the parts express attenuators. Items like that are common in the pro sound/home audio industry. Attenuators, Mic transformers, load resistors (for phono cartridges). The sound is still in line with my earlier comments. I feel I got my 99 bucks worth.


----------



## Jimmyjo

Quote: 





stereoguy said:


> Well I've had no trouble with mine. The pot is centered, I plug in my phones and it works. It never occured to me to turn it to zero and see if I can hear anything. I don't really care what it sounds like at zero, I only care what it sounds like cranked. Now the pot is a bit like a bull busting out the stall, I'd consider to try the parts express attenuators. Items like that are common in the pro sound/home audio industry. Attenuators, Mic transformers, load resistors (for phono cartridges). The sound is still in line with my earlier comments. I feel I got my 99 bucks worth.


 
  I agree just plug it in, turn it on.crank it up and enjoy the music. After reading your post I did turn mine to zero,heard nothing. I love this amp.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Tried both K1000 and HE-6 (most power-hungry Hifiman) at the Charlotte meet. With the K1000 I was listening around 12 and really liked how it sounded. I think with the HE-6 I had the volume control a little lower but I'm not positive.
> 
> I did however have to actually set Windows' volume to 100% for both of them, unlike with my other cans.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Pretty interesting that the K601 and K1000 need about the same amount of volume. Not sure of the specifications of the K1000 though.
  I'm betting the K501/K400 will require about 55% volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm glad to see the day when tiny amps aren't considered weak or underpowered!


----------



## xnor

So not even 2 volts / less than 30 mW into highly insensitive headphones (or should I say earspeakers).


----------



## Defiant00

xnor said:


> So not even 2 volts / less than 30 mW into highly insensitive headphones (or should I say earspeakers).




Yup. I wonder at times if hard to drive cans are mostly a myth, or if I just listen a lot quieter than most people or something.

Or alternately, maybe I'm just not good at listening for the signs of cans being under-powered.


----------



## xnor

If you listen a lot it's definitely the right way to preserve your hearing. Heck, with 32 ohm headphones with 'normal' sensitivity I usually only need a few _millivolts_.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





xnor said:


> If you listen a lot it's definitely the right way to preserve your hearing. Heck, with 32 ohm headphones with 'normal' sensitivity I usually only need a few _millivolts_.


 
   
  Well, I typically listen 6+ hours a day to my LCD-2s at work, so I'm a bit paranoid about my listening level. With the Magni and Modi I would set Windows' volume to 25% then the Magni around 8:30.


----------



## Kinru

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Well, I typically listen 6+ hours a day to my LCD-2s at work, so I'm a bit paranoid about my listening level. With the Magni and Modi I would set Windows' volume to 25% then the Magni around 8:30.


 
   


 I listen 3-5 hours a day with mad dog's and have my Windows set to 20% with the magni on 9-10. Very similar levels. I've always wondered if I simply listen to lower levels cause I had my brother try my setup the other day and he immediately cranked it up to 12 which I thought was nuts O.O


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





stv014 said:


> More SPL = more _perceived_ bass, though, which is an important source of these misconceptions. When comparing amplifiers without accurate level matching, the setting of volume controls is likely to be biased towards equal volume control position, therefore the more powerful amp with (typically) higher gain will be louder and sound "better".


 

 Ummmmmm No.
   
  More SPL = More SPL. It doesn't = More or Less Bass. I get the "perception" notion, but you would seriously have to be a bit of a dummy not to notice that loudness was different and assume it had nothing to do with the volume knob!
   
  Level matching amps for comparison sake is good practice. But if a "more powerful amp" with a "higher gain" sounds "louder", well then, guess what? You apparently haven't level matched! If you had, Amp A and AMP B would be producing the same SPL on the same Speaker, and the user could decide if there was a difference in the sound. Then they would feel stupid for buying the amp that had a wicked High Gain and clipped at home, or which, driven hard, produced enough "power" but was also distorting.
   
  More Power = More SPL.
   
  If the speaker can take it, and the user wants it, more power = good. But Amps serve a utilitarian purpose FIRST and foremost. More Power does not = more bass. Most people don't realize that they probably only use a fraction of an Amps rated power at any given time. Volume is lower, but "bass" is exactly as it should be.


----------



## USAudio

Has there been any feedback from Schiit (Jason) regarding the amps with crooked volume controls?
  Is it just a matter of the knob being put on incorrectly or is the pot itself soldered to the board misaligned?
   
  Is the Magni knob simply pressed on?  It must be, I don't see any tightening screw? 
  Has anyone pulled the knob off to verify the pot shaft itself is misaligned?


----------



## TooPoor

This thread is quite long and I'm just looking for a quick answer. How well does the M/M stack power LCD2 rev2s? I currently have HE400s and was entertaining the idea of grabbing some LCD2's... Any input would be awesome!


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> This thread is quite long and I'm just looking for a quick answer. How well does the M/M stack power LCD2 rev2s? I currently have HE400s and was entertaining the idea of grabbing some LCD2's... Any input would be awesome!


 
   
  More than enough power and sounds quite good. Other, more expensive equipment quite possibly drives them even better, but the M&M certainly aren't a bad starting point with the LCD-2s.


----------



## autoteleology

> Ummmmmm No.
> 
> More SPL = More SPL. It doesn't = More or Less Bass. I get the "perception" notion, but you would seriously have to be a bit of a dummy not to notice that loudness was different and assume it had nothing to do with the volume knob!
> 
> ...


 
   
  False. Check the equal-loudness contours. The louder the sound we hear is, the flatter our hearing frequency response gets, especially in the bass. This is why all of Headroom's lab measurements are done at 80dB and then equalized to compensate for curves at that volume.
   
  It has nothing to do with power, it has to do with our ear canal resonances.


----------



## stv014

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> More SPL = More SPL. It doesn't = More or Less Bass. I get the "perception" notion, but you would seriously have to be a bit of a dummy not to notice that loudness was different and assume it had nothing to do with the volume knob!


 
   
  Most people do not have built-in SPL meters, and the subjective perception of loudness is not accurate at all, especially without very fast switching between sources, and it can easily be biased as well. It may sound stupid, but loudness and sound quality are indeed often confused, and the "volume knob bias" does exist; why do you think so many people hear higher gain - even higher digital gain that would give exactly the same sound with the volume control adjusted to match the level - as "better" sound ?
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *MrMateoHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amp A and AMP B would be producing the same SPL on the same Speaker, and the user could decide if there was a difference in the sound.


 
   
  That would happen in an ideal world. In reality, audiophiles rarely match volume for the purpose of subjective comparisons by measurements, typically only by ear, and the levels can therefore be "off" by several dB. If you tried to compare it yourself, you would find that reducing the volume by even 3 dB is not that much of a _loudness_ difference, if there is a few seconds of silence while switching, but it does sound "thinner" and "flatter".
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *MrMateoHead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amp A and AMP B would be producing the same SPL on the same Speaker, and the user could decide if there was a difference in the sound. Then they would feel stupid for buying the amp that had a wicked High Gain and clipped at home, or which, driven hard, produced enough "power" but was also distorting.


 
   
  You might be surprised at how many newbies use the O2 at high gain because it sounds "better", and then complain about the clipping.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





toopoor said:


> This thread is quite long and I'm just looking for a quick answer. How well does the M/M stack power LCD2 rev2s? I currently have HE400s and was entertaining the idea of grabbing some LCD2's... Any input would be awesome!


 

 If you're getting the LCD2.2s, I'd look into a better dac/amp combo.  Yes, the M&M will power the LCD2s, but will limit the quality of the sound. The LCDs deserve a better source.


----------



## USAudio

Ear Sensitivity Chart:
  http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/ear_sensitivity.htm


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





barry s said:


> Yes, the M&M will power the LCD2s, but will limit the quality of the sound. The LCDs deserve a better source.


 
  What are you basing that on? Better as in more expensive? Price has not much to do with audio performance.


----------



## Barry S

Quote: 





xnor said:


> What are you basing that on? Better as in more expensive? Price has not much to do with audio performance.


 

 Better as in higher quality.  I'm basing it on extensive comparisons done with the LCD2.2s, Mjolnir, Lyr, Magni, Gungnir, and Modi--all of which I own. Some LCD2.2 owners are happy with the Magni & Modi combination, but it isn't a combination I recommend because in direct comparison, it's clear the M&M are the weakest links in the signal chain.  I think they're lovely pieces of gear, but if someone wants the most out of their LCD2s, they're not a great match.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





stv014 said:


> You might be surprised at how many newbies use the O2 at high gain because it sounds "better", and then complain about the clipping.


 
   
  Not just the O2. I'm surprised at just how consistently I can fool myself with this, using any amp.


----------



## xnor

The Magni seems to be the cleanest of that bunch and has more than enough power. There's also the O2, which is even cleaner.
   
  No, I don't believe in "synergy". Use signal processing to shape the sound the way you like, not DACs/amps.


----------



## Defiant00

barry s said:


> Better as in higher quality.  I'm basing it on extensive comparisons done with the LCD2.2s, Mjolnir, Lyr, Magni, Gungnir, and Modi--all of which I own. Some LCD2.2 owners are happy with the Magni & Modi combination, but it isn't a combination I recommend because in direct comparison, it's clear the M&M are the weakest links in the signal chain.  I think they're lovely pieces of gear, but if someone wants the most out of their LCD2s, they're not a great match.




Quite possibly true, but personally I'd still opt for the M&M with something like the LCD-2 versus, say, Bifrost and Lyr with some mid-fi cans, since personally I think the cans by far make the most difference.


Oh, and just a general suggestion, it might help the rest of us if you listed some of your gear in your profile or something so people would at least know what you're comparing things to


----------



## Iamnothim

My Schiit Modi and Magni arrived.
   
  Cabled them up to a Mac Mini using Amarra as a player.
  Audeze LCD2 with a stock cable.
  I used my Furman AC-215a for power conditioning.
   
  Coming from a Lyr / Bifrost this pair is very impressive.
  They have all the power I need. 8 o'clock on the knob.
   
  As expected they aren't nearly as dynamic as the Lyr, but sound damn good to me.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Try without power conditioner and just off the wall


----------



## Iamnothim

kamijoismyhero said:


> Try without power conditioner and just off the wall


Why would I want an unregulated AC wave? Besides it sounds perfect.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Just try it and see if you can hear a difference, there has been posts where off the wall was better


----------



## Barry S

defiant00 said:


> Quite possibly true, but personally I'd still opt for the M&M with something like the LCD-2 versus, say, Bifrost and Lyr with some mid-fi cans, since personally I think the cans by far make the most difference.
> 
> Oh, and just a general suggestion, it might help the rest of us if you listed some of your gear in your profile or something so people would at least know what you're comparing things to




I think I prefer the HD650 over the LCD2.2 out of the M&M, but I'm probably in the minority on that. . Something about the combination is hard to listen to for me, but it's cool that other people enjoy it. Regardless of how much you like it, it's good to know that better source components can take the LCD2.2 to another level.

Thanks for the suggestion on the gear list, I'm usually on an ipad, so I don't even think about it (because the mobile version doesn't list it). I'll add my gear.


----------



## wes008




----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> Just try it and see if you can hear a difference, there has been posts where off the wall was better


 
  I will, and I hope you are right.
  Because this is a 2nd setup and I don't want to buy another AC-215a for a couple of trinkets.


----------



## kman1211

Quote: 





randolph duke said:


> How does this stack compare to the HiFiman EF2A?
> I'm pretty happy with the sound I'm getting from the EF2A- but I want to run some 24bit stuff.
> My concern going SS vs Tubes is losing the smooth warm sound I like.
> 
> ...


 

 The Hifiman EF2A is a far warmer amp. You will loose the warm smooth tubey sound. I had to return my EF2A because it broke, so I got the Schiit Magni instead. First thing I noticed is less bass but also more detail and a cleaner sound. So far I personally prefer the EF2A's tube sound(not quite used to the Magni's sound signature yet as the magni is new) and if you are happy with your amp I wouldn't get the Magni as I find the roughly equal but completely different signatures. If I were you, I would probably just save some money and consider getting the Schiit Valhalla or Lyr down the road, so you will keep that tube sound but simply have a better amp. My headphones are the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro and AKG K240 MKII's.


----------



## xnor

Quote:  
  Don't trust me, trust your ears. Do a _level matched_ comparison using your _ears only_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Should be the standard for every review, but who would want to spend a few bucks on a voltage or sound level meter when they spend hundreds on DACs/amps?


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Don't trust me, trust your ears. Do a _level matched_ comparison using your _ears only_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I use a little iPhone app.
  It gets close.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





xnor said:


> Don't trust me, trust your ears. Do a _level matched_ comparison using your _ears only_.


 
  Good idea. You have been a brilliant resource in this thread, it just seems like everyone else's statements contradict yours ^_^ When your a n00b Head-Fier, you try and glean as much information as you can, and I just want what I learn to be accurate.


----------



## DangerToast

Hey all,
   
  I just got my magni in the mail! With the HE-400's (and outputting through a Xonar DX) I sit pretty comfortably at 9 or 10 o'clock. I don't notice any channel imbalance above 7:30 and even below that, you have to really strain to hear it. Computer volume is at 100%. When the pot is all the way down, I don't hear a thing.
   
  It also sounds great! Crystal clear, tons of detail, and it widens the stage a bit in my opinion. Seems to play really nice with the Xonar DX.


----------



## ninjames

The attenuators just allowed me to use my Creative Aurvana Live, and get the volume pot to 9 o'clock :] /uselessbutwhocares


----------



## simonpking

Quote: 





kinru said:


> I listen 3-5 hours a day with mad dog's and have my Windows set to 20% with the magni on 9-10. Very similar levels. I've always wondered if I simply listen to lower levels cause I had my brother try my setup the other day and he immediately cranked it up to 12 which I thought was nuts O.O


 
   
  damn - i've been waiting to get a magni (it isn't avail in australia yet) for my mad dogs but this makes me think the lack of gain control might be a problem. i was planning on running the mangi from the RCA out of a mixing desk or from a 30pin iPhone line out. with the iPhone line out as there isn't an option of varying the source volume i'm guessing that 7-9  o'clock will be comfortable listening on the magni. from what i've read in the thread thats the range for channel imbalance. 
   
  can anyone with the mangi direct me on this?


----------



## NZheadcase

simonpking said:


> damn - i've been waiting to get a magni (it isn't avail in australia yet) for my mad dogs but this makes me think the lack of gain control might be a problem. i was planning on running the mangi from the RCA out of a mixing desk or from a 30pin iPhone line out. with the iPhone line out as there isn't an option of varying the source volume i'm guessing that 7-9  o'clock will be comfortable listening on the magni. from what i've read in the thread thats the range for channel imbalance.
> 
> can anyone with the mangi direct me on this?




Its available in oz via addictedtoaudio.com.au.

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Schiit-Audio-Magni-Class-AB-Headphone-Amplifier


----------



## simonpking

Sadly not yet - addicted to audio are waiting on 240v power adapters.


----------



## NZheadcase

Ah. I stand corrected.


----------



## willmax

Has anyone here compared the Magni/Modi to Yulong U100 - since they are so similarly priced I thought it would be a logical comparison.
  Cheers


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





stv014 said:


> Most people do not have built-in SPL meters, and the subjective perception of loudness is not accurate at all, especially without very fast switching between sources, and it can easily be biased as well. It may sound stupid, but loudness and sound quality are indeed often confused, and the "volume knob bias" does exist; why do you think so many people hear higher gain - even higher digital gain that would give exactly the same sound with the volume control adjusted to match the level - as "better" sound ?
> 
> 
> That would happen in an ideal world. In reality, audiophiles rarely match volume for the purpose of subjective comparisons by measurements, typically only by ear, and the levels can therefore be "off" by several dB. If you tried to compare it yourself, you would find that reducing the volume by even 3 dB is not that much of a _loudness_ difference, if there is a few seconds of silence while switching, but it does sound "thinner" and "flatter".
> ...


 
  Right on about volume bias STV. "Volume" can be added to music in many ways - recording, amp, speaker efficiency and tuning. What is so annoying is that this often means clipped recordings, clipping amps, clipped pre-outs, and on and on. I don't know what a pure listening experience is anymore, other than an acoustic concert with an audience of 1 in my backyard.
   
  I also don't get why people are confusing volume, gain, power, SPL, and subjectivity so much. Controlling for all other factors, more power does not = better sound. It = more SPL, an objective, dispassionate fact.
   
  Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> False. Check the equal-loudness contours. The louder the sound we hear is, the flatter our hearing frequency response gets, especially in the bass. This is why all of Headroom's lab measurements are done at 80dB and then equalized to compensate for curves at that volume.
> 
> It has nothing to do with power, it has to do with our ear canal resonances.


 

 I am aware that human perception of sound is not "flat", and that our ears, being optimized for the frequencies of speech, require higher SPLs at certain low and high frequencies in order to create what is "to our ears" a flat response. But this process of adjusting for a perceived "loudness curve" is not done by amps. It is done at recording or post-processing levels.
   
  This does not mean that more power = more or "better" bass. That is still false. More power = more SPL. You are assuming that volume, gain, and frequency response are all carefully controlled at the amplifier level, which is wrong. You are also assuming that loudness is always considered subjectively superior - do you have grandparents? Either their hearing is shot, or they would never in a million years go to a concert. Compensation for our natural hearing deficiency is also controlled at the recording and speaker level. An Amplifier *should* have a flat frequency response at all power levels, because its job is to take a signal, add gain or amplify it, and output that signal through a speaker. The speaker, being the most distorted piece of the audio chain, will play it back at whatever frequency response it has.
   
  I think you misunderstand that two amps, of two different power levels (e.g. 50 watt and 100 watt), volume matched, all other things equal, will sound _the same_. One difference is that the 100 watt amp will, in theory, provide higher SPL. The increased volume, according to you, "will sound better". So, you are conflating SPL with sound quality, which is wrong. I thought my point was obvious, which is that more amp power is more power, not more "subjective enjoyment".


----------



## tdockweiler

Have to say, this thing is a noise magnet for me.
  I've been trying to figure out for weeks why I get bass distortion/crackling or rattling from my Tony Bennett/DJ100 headphone. My only idea is that it's caused by excessive noise and poor shielding on my wires. It DOES NOT occur on any other amps or when used without the Magni.
   
  I noticed that when I had my cheap Cardas cable attached to my headphone I could rotate the volume knob and it felt like I was adjusting a radio dial. You'd pick up all sort of weird noises. On other cables it was a little more silent. I would say it's the worst on this Monoprice thin cable I have. Not sure why.
   
  I then switched my ODAC's USB cable to one with a ferrite bead. This seemed to cut the noise about 75%. It's only audible with my DJ100 when the volume is really high.
   
  Surprisingly I have this $20 Monster cable that's extremely well shielded and the noise is almost inaudible. Inside the wire has metal shielding.
   
  I get no bass issues or crackling or anything. I couldn't figure out why the Cardas and Monoprice cables caused this issue.
   
  My interconnect is Mogami and it has tons of good shielding. Triple checked that.
   
  One idea I also had was to get a Ferrite Bead for the power cable too and see what that does.
   
  I can't use this on a surge protector with noise filtering because it degrades the sound.
   
  My Micro Amp and my E9 were dead silent, so I don't know why this one is so noisy with my 38ohm DJ100.
   
  Right now I think I've got it corrected mostly, but it sure was strange.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Have to say, this thing is a noise magnet for me.
> I've been trying to figure out for weeks why I get bass distortion/crackling or rattling from my Tony Bennett/DJ100 headphone. My only idea is that it's caused by excessive noise and poor shielding on my wires. It DOES NOT occur on any other amps or when used without the Magni.
> 
> I noticed that when I had my cheap Cardas cable attached to my headphone I could rotate the volume knob and it felt like I was adjusting a radio dial. You'd pick up all sort of weird noises. On other cables it was a little more silent. I would say it's the worst on this Monoprice thin cable I have. Not sure why.
> ...


 
  I have the DJ200, which is basically the same thing, and I just plugged it in and had none of the symptoms you just described.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I have the DJ200, which is basically the same thing, and I just plugged it in and had none of the symptoms you just described.


 
   
  Must be because the DJ200 has very good shielding for it's cable. My Tony Bennett version doesn't have the original (removable) cable.
   
  So no random noise/hiss when you increase the volume without any music being played?
   
  With this crappy monster cable there is none now. It cleared right up.
   
  I still get that annoying crackling/rattling when I use a poor shielded cable. Bizarre!
   
  I think this might be what I get for living in an old house with noisy/old wiring. That's my only idea.
   
  Now now it's mostly gone. Not sure why I only get this on the Magni though.
   
  I'm now a believer this Magni is mostly dead neutral. Not sure how it seemed to magically smoother itself out after a week of use. I now use it for gaming mostly.
   
  What's hilarious is I tried a Livewire Brand cable from Guitar Center and it hisses at me like from any volume level.
   
  There's a surge protector with filtering i've found at a local store that shouldn't degrade the sound. It's a Furman and i'll try that tomorrow.
   
  Magni+ODAC and the DJ100 is really impressive though!
   
  BTW it makes no sense how I get noise from the headphone's cable.


----------



## Iamnothim

I'm spoiled....
  I think the M&M are going back for the 15% hit.
   
  For what the cost, they're great.  If you are used to listing to something better.... not so great.
  I can't get past that.


----------



## Vader2k

Mine is on it's way back today too, though for replacement not return.
   
  I did do more testing and came to find the left channel imbalance remains present even at 10 o'clock and beyond on the pot.  The weird thing was, between 7 and 8 o'clock, the channel imbalance is to the right.  Then as the left comes in (a bit at or after 8), it takes over and dominates the right.
  
  I tested with the wall wart straight to the wall, I tried a different set of rca cables into the Magni, I listened to different content/sources, and the imbalance was still there.
   
  Anyway, looking forward to trying out the replacement.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'm spoiled....
> I think the M&M are going back for the 15% hit.
> 
> For what the cost, they're great.  If you are used to listing to something better.... not so great.
> I can't get past that.


 
  Define "better".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You mean the Lyr+Bifrost? Is the Magni and Modi too "cold and analytical" for you?
  I have the Headroom Micro and it's not too dramatically different than the Magni now.
  A little fuller sounding, but not warm and still very transparent IMO.
   
  I don't know why so many people have really expensive and amazing amps and then get the Magni expecting it to destroy them (not that you did!).
   
  I mean if it's transparent..what else were they expecting?
   
  Luckily I have my Magni being used for a gaming amp and i sold my E9 and kept the Magni. I think I only got $55 from the E9. Yuck.
   
  I only have one complaint about the Magni, but part of the blame is my old house and crappy wiring.
   
  Still need to try the Lyr...maybe someday.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'm spoiled....
> I think the M&M are going back for the 15% hit.
> 
> For what the cost, they're great.  If you are used to listing to something better.... not so great.
> I can't get past that.


 
   
  "Better" is subjective of course, especially when you are talking about solid-state vs tubes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So do you prefer the Lyr/Bifrost vs. the Magni/Modi?


----------



## Barry S

iamnothim said:


> I'm spoiled....
> I think the M&M are going back for the 15% hit.
> 
> For what the cost, they're great.  If you are used to listing to something better.... not so great.
> I can't get past that.




I'm not surprised, since you were pairing them with the LCD2s and you had the Lyr/Bifrost as a direct comparison. The LCD2s can easily resolve the differences in upstream source components. With the HD650s, the differences are a bit less noticeable, or maybe less objectionable. The Magni can power the LCD2's, but along with the Modi--there's noticeably less resolution, dynamics and control compared to the higher level Schiit.


----------



## Iamnothim

To all of the above.
  Yes.
   
  I knew the M/M would not compare to my upstairs kit of Bifrost/Lyr/LCD2's   Great tubes, no less.
  My thinking was for a moderately used office setup the M/M & LCD2's should be ok.
   
  duh.  The sound coming from the LCD2's is entirely different with the M/M and my mind can't deal with it.
  It's not a bad sound.  Just very different.
  Solid state v tubes, colder, analytical are all good descriptors.  I'm more fatigued after long listening periods.
  The wow factor from my HD Tracks flac music is gone.  Flat...flatish. 
   
  Again, I am not saying they are bad, or wrong.  They drive the LCD2's with a fraction of the volume knob.
  I need to be real.  It's $200 v $1,000 (inc. tubes).  I know that's not the best yardstick, but one can't ignore it.
   
  When the cans settle on my head I'm expecting one experience and I get another.


----------



## Asr

Bit of a semi-off-topic rant, but I've been keeping an eye on the FS forums lately and have been seeing Magni amps (or Magni/Modi combos as the case might be) listed at ridiculously high prices - typically about only $5 or $10 off. Geez, what's with the ultra-stingy selling tactics? Who's going to bother buying a used Magni that's only $10 off?! And most of these sellers want to charge extra for PayPal and/or shipping. At used prices like that, it makes way more sense to buy new instead. The used prices have to drop substantially more for it to make any sense to buy used instead of new. I can't believe sellers think $10 off is supposed to be a deal. I saw a M&M combo deal the other day for a mere $10 off and extra for PayPal, What is wrong with people?! I seriously can't believe there are ultra-stingy Head-Fiers who manage to scrape out "only" $99 for a Magni and then try to turn around and sell it for $10 off. How is that supposed to be a deal?! /end rant
   
  On an on-topic note, I find that the Magni is a serious value at $99. I could pretty easily pick it apart sonically (let's just say that I'm not really impressed by it all that much sonically), but for $99, it's a no-question hands-down steal. I'd recommend it to anyone who has only the smallest budget for an amp. Although I'd call it the bare minimum as an amp for dynamic headphones, it's a _good _bare minimum.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wonder how the M&M stack would compare to my old desktop setup of a LittleDot I+ (rolled tubes and OpAmp) being fed with a UDAC and going out to my K702.  I really did like that setup, but sold it off to go with a more portable solution.  Now I'm finding I'm not really taking that around so much, and would like another desktop setup.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





asr said:


> Bit of a semi-off-topic rant, but I've been keeping an eye on the FS forums lately and have been seeing Magni amps (or Magni/Modi combos as the case might be) listed at ridiculously high prices - typically about only $5 or $10 off. Geez, what's with the ultra-stingy selling tactics? Who's going to bother buying a used Magni that's only $10 off?! And most of these sellers want to charge extra for PayPal and/or shipping. At used prices like that, it makes way more sense to buy new instead. The used prices have to drop substantially more for it to make any sense to buy used instead of new. I can't believe sellers think $10 off is supposed to be a deal. I saw a M&M combo deal the other day for a mere $10 off and extra for PayPal, What is wrong with people?! I seriously can't believe there are ultra-stingy Head-Fiers who manage to scrape out "only" $99 for a Magni and then try to turn around and sell it for $10 off. How is that supposed to be a deal?! /end rant
> 
> On an on-topic note, I find that the Magni is a serious value at $99. I could pretty easily pick it apart sonically (let's just say that I'm not really impressed by it all that much sonically), but for $99, it's a no-question hands-down steal. I'd recommend it to anyone who has only the smallest budget for an amp. Although I'd call it the bare minimum as an amp for dynamic headphones, it's a _good _bare minimum.


 
  zacly
   
  And.... that's the rub when you buy a pair.
  You immediately take a 30% elevator ride down if you want to sell them.  Maybe more.


----------



## Tuco1965

Anyone using the Magni with HD 600s?  I have a pair of HD 600s and a pair of Sextetts.  The Sextetts have always been hard to drive since I don't have a dedicated headphone amp.  I would like to find something to cover the bases with both of my cans.  I realize this an entry level amp, but I can't budget for too much else at the moment.


----------



## CSGO rice

I'm running my HD600's out of a magni right now.
  I can't hear a difference between the magni and asgard.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> Anyone using the Magni with HD 600s?  I have a pair of HD 600s and a pair of Sextetts.  The Sextetts have always been hard to drive since I don't have a dedicated headphone amp.  I would like to find something to cover the bases with both of my cans.  I realize this an entry level amp, but I can't budget for too much else at the moment.


 
   
  Sounds perfect with the HD-600/650 and Sextett IMO. I'm using it with the ODAC and not the Modi though.


----------



## ellis ip

How about magni with pro750 and dt880? Would it be better combo than asgard?


----------



## manucc1

Hello.

I have the fidelio X1 headphones, and i am looking to buy an amp/dac, and i think that magni/modi must be fine with the fidelio X1.

Anyone has been tested magni/modi with the X1?

I think that it is a bit powerful, but i am looking a good dac/amp in therms of sound quality.

Do you think that magni/modi will be fine with the X1?

Will be dangerous use this powerful amp with X1? Can i broke them?

Thanks.


----------



## Tuco1965

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Sounds perfect with the HD-600/650 and Sextett IMO. I'm using it with the ODAC and not the Modi though.


 
  Now I really want to try one.


----------



## Defiant00

manucc1 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have the fidelio X1 headphones, and i am looking to buy an amp/dac, and i think that magni/modi must be fine with the fidelio X1.
> 
> ...




Not many people have the X1 yet, so I doubt you'll find much input from current owners. I can say that from my experience with my other cans I would expect the M&M to sound quite good with the X1.

If you turned it all the way up then it's quite possible you could blow your headphones, but that applies to most decently powerful headphone amps.



ellis ip said:


> How about magni with pro750 and dt880? Would it be better combo than asgard?




As far as I was able to hear the Magni and Asgard sound basically identical. It mainly comes down to which you prefer the look of and whether you want the Asgard's better volume control.


----------



## mrbigsby

Quote: 





manucc1 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have the fidelio X1 headphones, and i am looking to buy an amp/dac, and i think that magni/modi must be fine with the fidelio X1.
> 
> ...


 
  I was using the fidelio two nights ago with a WA7, and an odac+e12 blind testing. also with just the e12 (which i ended up buying the AUstralian sample unit of). Personally, i would go for the little pocket sized odac and e12 option. The sound was GREAT, and the bass boost on that thing is mental! More than that i found the ODAC to have a sound, portability, and reliability that is so far unparalleled, its the size of a skinny little matchbox. The magni and modi are also tiny! I really fell in love with the baby stack!!!! But you cant put them in your pocket. I havent done a side by side of the two, but id also venture a guess that the ODAC (at a different price point so its an unfair comparison) will be a better DAC. Lets face it, the ODAC is better than most DACs out there atm. There are some powerhouse portables out there now too, or just run the Magni at work/home +ODAC, and ODAC + ??? on the run with an amp strap over your phone.

 Of course if you use an iphone, then none of this matters as you have a proprietary DAC in there that wont be moved by all the glory that is an ODAC, nor any other DAC for that matter (with the exception of 2). In this case though i still recommend the ODAC for the office. Its not its portability that makes it one of the finest DACs on the market. If the extra $50-$90 is a factor, go for the magni/modi its a very cute little stack! Solid state or not, I do automatically wonder whats inside for $200 odd? Especially being made in the US... Are they making a loss? Surely not!
   
  For those who dont hear the difference between this and their asgard etc, this worries me. I know apart from the lyrr (which isnt that tubey either) that Schiit amps dont sound overly tubey or warm a/b'ed with other manufacturers amps, but to sound like a $99 palm of your hand sized solid state statement piece (as great of a statement as it is!)??? You gotta wonder: Is the $99 paper weight THAT good, or is the Asgard that bad? I havent tested myself yet so im hopeful this is exaggeration. But if its true i worry and wonder.


----------



## Santina

Hi guys,
   
  Noobie question here.
   
  I understand in countries like Australia that use the 240v system we'll need to use a step-up transformer (is that right, step-up?) for the Magni to work with our sockets.
   
  Where can I buy one of these transformers, and are they safe?


----------



## waxdoctor

Santina, you will need to use a step-down(under transformer as the original wall wart coming with the magni runs on 110V-120V.


----------



## Defiant00

mrbigsby said:


> ...
> 
> For those who dont hear the difference between this and their asgard etc, this worries me. I know apart from the lyrr (which isnt that tubey either) that Schiit amps dont sound overly tubey or warm a/b'ed with other manufacturers amps, but to sound like a $99 palm of your hand sized solid state statement piece (as great of a statement as it is!)??? You gotta wonder: Is the $99 paper weight THAT good, or is the Asgard that bad? I havent tested myself yet so im hopeful this is exaggeration. But if its true i worry and wonder.




Both Magni and Asgard sound like good clear solid state amps, and yes, with the same DAC I couldn't tell them apart. Doesn't mean I think the Asgard is bad, I actually prefer it over the Magni, just not for sound quality specifically.


----------



## mrbigsby

It just seems perplexing as the Asgard is 2-3 times the price. 
I thought it was all about sound quality?
Now I definitely need to try these side by side!

**** has anyone compared to the Valhalla?


----------



## simonpking

[size=10pt]The Australian Schiit distributor is currently testing/sourcing step down transformers for the Mangi. I plan on purchasing one so I can message you the transformer details when I have one. [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]By the way if you're planning on ordering direct from schitt.com I've heard on this forum that Schiit won’t ship the Mangi to Australia because of the deal they have with the local distributer.[/size]


----------



## Shazb0t

mrbigsby said:


> It just seems perplexing as the Asgard is a tube amp and 4.5-7 times the price.
> I thought it was all about sound quality?
> Now I definitely need to try these side by side!




The asgard isn't a tube amp.


----------



## mrbigsby

Bah! Lol sorry my bad, all these Thor names got me confused!!! I meant Valhala- which is irrelevant. My appologies.

In any case if the magni is THIS good, I better go get one!!


----------



## bvs2

i've been using an apogee duet directly to hd600s, and i've been thinking about upgrading to a better amp. would the magni be an improvement?


----------



## jchu

Any way to fix static coming through the magni?
  I'm using a powerline networking in my house and it seems to be sending static through the magni to my headphones (mostly the right side)
  Every outlet in my room is connected so doesn't matter where I plug it
  Also, I can't really move either of these to another room
  Anything I can buy to "filter" out the static?


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





jchu said:


> Any way to fix static coming through the magni?
> I'm using a powerline networking in my house and it seems to be sending static through the magni to my headphones (mostly the right side)
> Every outlet in my room is connected so doesn't matter where I plug it
> Also, I can't really move either of these to another room
> Anything I can buy to "filter" out the static?
 
   
  I have posted my love of this product before:
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=02&id=AC-215A
   
  Sadly it costs more than the Magni
http://www.amazon.com/Furman-AC-215A-Conditioner-Auto-Resetting-Protection/dp/B003PJ6NPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360001976&sr=8-1&keywords=furman+ac-215a
   
  I bought it for my Lyr, prior to adding a Magni


----------



## bapspidoff

Just got crucified on Youtube for claiming that the magni is very capable of driving 600 ohm cans. People just won't hear of it. Was I way out of line?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





bapspidoff said:


> Just got crucified on Youtube for claiming that the magni is very capable of driving 600 ohm cans. People just won't hear of it. Was I way out of line?


 
  Nope. They were dolts.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





jchu said:


> Any way to fix static coming through the magni?
> I'm using a powerline networking in my house and it seems to be sending static through the magni to my headphones (mostly the right side)
> Every outlet in my room is connected so doesn't matter where I plug it
> Also, I can't really move either of these to another room
> Anything I can buy to "filter" out the static?
 
   
  Go to radioshack and ask them for a Ferrite Core or Ferrite Bead. They cost $3 for a package of 3. You can put one on the power cable.
  You can also make sure to use an interconnect cable that's very well shielded. Mogami or the very thick Monoprice cables are good. The thinner ones have poor shielding.
  Even some headphones have poor shielding on the wires.
   
  Most all surge protectors have noise filtering too, but I hate using them.
   
  BTW I suggest going to target and getting an RCA to 3.55mm cable called the "Ge Ultra Pro". It clear and you can see it has very good metal shielding. Costs $9..or Monoprice will work.
   
  I don't know if any of these things will work, but it's worth a try.
   
  Also.. if you use a DAC, try to use USB cables with a ferrite bead on them. I got mine from Monoprice.


----------



## imackler

Any hear the Magni w/ both the HD600 and HD650? Which do you prefer more with the Magni?


----------



## tdockweiler

Spent 5 hours listening to the Magni today. Hate it when I say that..sounds so wrong..
  Best compliment I can give the Magni is that it sounds exactly like what's hooked up to it's RCA jacks. No coloration of it's own that I can detect. Some minor improvements though.
  Said it a million times, but I no longer find it bright. When it's bright it's usually the recordings fault (or the headphone).
   
  You can easily get the Magni to sound awful with a poor source. It's only as good as what's connected to it, so make sure you buy a Bifrost as the minimum. Ok, only kidding.
  I normally use the ODAC.
   
  I was using the Magni today at the office with less than perfect sources. First tried the Sansa Clip+. Sounds awful with my DJ100 (headphone hates that player). Switched to a portable CD player with line out. Even worse..why? well it's a "house brand" from Best Buy I got for $12. I used an old 2002 Panasonic portable and it was a lot better, but I think that thing has rolled off treble and it's not all that clear. Reminds me of the SCPH-1001 somehow.
   
  Best I tried was the Ipod Touch 2G. It's just so stupid easy to tell the differences between sources on this thing. This source is not warm at all unlike the Clip+ and sounds perfect with the LOD to Magni and the DJ100/HD-650 or another warm headphone. Pretty much wowed with it. Sounds crystal clear.
   
  What's amusing is the Ipod Touch 2G with Magni is pretty revealing of source files! The variation between song quality is just baffling. Within a span of 2 hours I got super thin mids, full mids, bloated bass and all sort of weird things due to the recordings (NOTHING else). Every song was basically how I remembered it. This variation between recording I haven't experienced since I had the DT-880.
   
  The Ipod Touch 2G (LOD) reminds me of the ODAC in a way. The ODAC sounds smoother though. Sometimes the treble on the 2G sounds a bit edgy, but I know this is probably impossible..


----------



## mrbigsby

Good review, thanks! Sheds a bit more light on what this little thing is compared to its older siblings it apparently sounds the same as. Having never heard it, but only being amazed by its cute stature and seemingly good construction when I picked up my wa7, I'm intrigued by the concept of this tiny cheap little amp. Albeit perplexed by what would be inside for the price and what kind of profit margin could possibly be involved in the tiny little tank tank. Exciting times we live in!


----------



## Defiant00

mrbigsby said:


> Good review, thanks! Sheds a bit more light on what this little thing is compared to its older siblings it apparently sounds the same as. Having never heard it, but only being amazed by its cute stature and seemingly good construction when I picked up my wa7, I'm intrigued by the concept of this tiny cheap little amp. Albeit perplexed by what would be inside for the price and what kind of profit margin could possibly be involved in the tiny little tank tank. Exciting times we live in!




What's inside? Apparently more-or-less the amplification stage from the Bifrost according to Jason.


----------



## DGNeo

Just purchased one of these. Excited to try this bad boy out!
   
  Setup is going to be ESI Juli@ Sound Card > Magni > ATH-ESW9a/Grado SR-80i


----------



## Santina

Quote: 





waxdoctor said:


> Santina, you will need to use a step-down(under transformer as the original wall wart coming with the magni runs on 110V-120V.


 
   
  Quote: 





simonpking said:


> [size=10pt]The Australian Schiit distributor is currently testing/sourcing step down transformers for the Mangi. I plan on purchasing one so I can message you the transformer details when I have one. [/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]By the way if you're planning on ordering direct from schitt.com I've heard on this forum that Schiit won’t ship the Mangi to Australia because of the deal they have with the local distributer.[/size]


 
   
  Thanks guys.
   
  Simonpking, do you mean addictedtoaudio? Normally I would buy from them, but they seem to charge quite a high markup for all their products.
   
  Really - I never knew we couldn't buy from Schiit directly, I have gotten to the checkout stage previously before checking my wallet and cancelling my order. Sucks that we have to pay a large markup for products.


----------



## simonpking

[size=10pt]Yes addictedtoaudio are the local distributors. Exorbitant markups by local distributors drive me nuts. Even with sales tax, shipping costs and GST considered I don’t see how some companies can justify the markup. Last year I bought a bunch of Sonos speakers directly from the states to avoid a completely ludicrous 150% markup![/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Lets see [size=x-small]addictedtoaudio are selling Magni's for - $196 USD. Hmmm...[/size][/size]


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





simonpking said:


> [size=10pt]Yes addictedtoaudio are the local distributors. Exorbitant markups by local distributors drive me nuts. Even with sales tax, shipping costs and GST considered I don’t see how some companies can justify the markup. Last year I bought a bunch of Sonos speakers directly from the states to avoid a completely ludicrous 150% markup![/size]
> [size=10pt][/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]Lets see [size=x-small]addictedtoaudio are selling Magni's for - $196 USD. Hmmm...[/size][/size]


 
   
  Magni&Modi stack for $323 AUD last time I checked.


----------



## QldKev

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Go to radioshack and ask them for a Ferrite Core or Ferrite Bead. They cost $3 for a package of 3. You can put one on the power cable.
> You can also make sure to use an interconnect cable that's very well shielded. Mogami or the very thick Monoprice cables are good. The thinner ones have poor shielding.
> Even some headphones have poor shielding on the wires.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would the Ferrite Core work with mobile phone noises. I've never had the noise issue before with any other amps, but with the Magni/Modi I can hear my mobile phone buzzing through it. ie. When a message is coming through I get heaps of noise, and also I assume when it's swapping towers or what ever they do, I get noises. 
   
  Also I'm running a medium grade usb cable, and the Schiit short RCA leads.
   
  QldKev


----------



## Jason36

I have a Magni amplifier and looking to connect my modded iPod to this via an LOD to RCA cable and with my HD650 connected to the Magni.

Does anybody know whether the volume is likely to be an issue....would I be able to turn the Magni up to say 9.00 0'clock (my usual listening position) and for it to be a reasonable listening level?

Just wondering whether I may need to us attenuators to level the power and loudness?

Jason


----------



## mrbigsby

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Magni&Modi stack for $323 AUD last time I checked.


 
  +$50 for the power source
  http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Schiit-Audio-Magni-AC-Adapter-AUS-specification
  Does the US version ship with one, or is it extra from Schiit too?
   
  If it sounds good to you, and suits your cans- i still think its cheap and a good deal. I havent heard it, but going by looks and build quality alone, its very nice. Its only when you compare it to the US price that you would complain, without that comparison to be made youd never shake a stick at a $300-$400 desktop stack made in the US. 
   
  Im guessing import taxes (quite a sum added to any international purchase over $999), freight, GST, etc must factor quite a bit of the rest.
   
  Im also guessing that at the US direct retail of $99 each/$198 combined, there isnt much room for profit at all!!! Considering the casings alone, chips, etc,and the  fact its built in the USA?... cant imagine the wholesale price is more than $5-$20 cheaper, dont think these can be built for $50 each even if they were made in China. 
   
  Anyways, all speculation. Still wanting to hear one though, Im dubious an (intended) $99 amp or $99 DAC in casings this good can sound nice, no offense to anyone intended, its a natural reaction i think.


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> +$50 for the power source
> http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Schiit-Audio-Magni-AC-Adapter-AUS-specification
> 
> If it sounds good to you, and suits your cans- i still think its cheap and a good deal. I havent heard it, but going by looks and build quality alone, its very nice.


 

 The AC will be included with the stack at that price, but at $50 AUD a pop that has to be really good shiit


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> I have a Magni amplifier and looking to connect my modded iPod to this via an LOD to RCA cable and with my HD650 connected to the Magni.
> 
> Does anybody know whether the volume is likely to be an issue....would I be able to turn the Magni up to say 9.00 0'clock (my usual listening position) and for it to be a reasonable listening level?
> 
> ...


 
   
  That would probably be fine.
   
  Obviously can't make any guarantees since your reasonable volume might be much higher or lower than mine, but yes I would expect you to have a usable volume range with that setup.


----------



## USAudio

Quote:


mrbigsby said:


> ...  Im also guessing that at the US direct retail of $99 each/$198 combined, there isnt much room for profit at all!!! Considering the casings alone, chips, etc,and the  fact its built in the USA?... cant imagine the wholesale price is more than $5-$20 cheaper, dont think these can be built for $50 each even if they were made in China. ...


 
   
  Here's Schiit's explanation from their website:  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/about-magni/
   
  " *Holy crap, a $99 made in USA fully discrete amp! How the hell did you pull that one off?*
 We made a deal with Satan. No, not really. There’s no black magic or soul-selling involved. Smart design and large quantity manufacturing are really what we’re talking about. Magni uses a fully custom chassis, yes, but it’s made entirely of steel, which reduces price. Surface-mount design means the assembly is almost entirely robotic. And we make, well, a ton of them at a time."


----------



## mrbigsby

Wow respectable. Gotta hear one. Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Iamnothim

I noticed that I couldn't plug a USB cable all the way into my Modi.
  Schiit said "That's how it works"
   
  As much as I love Schiit products,  I don't think this is acceptable.
   I've never owned any product that didn't accept a standard cable.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

quite the nitpick of a problem, mine doesn't do this either but I doubt quality changes


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I noticed that I couldn't plug a USB cable all the way into my Modi.
> Schiit said "That's how it works"
> 
> As much as I love Schiit products,  I don't think this is acceptable.
> I've never owned any product that didn't accept a standard cable.


 
   
  I've never owned a single USB Type B product which DIDN'T have the cable stick out some. I thought that's how they were always designed, to stick out a little. All other connections have always sat flush (Type A, mini-a, micro-a, micro-b, mini-b).

 Edit: Just went some old devices I had laying around, and yup, they all stick out like that no matter what device (multiple printers, some docking stations).


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I noticed that I couldn't plug a USB cable all the way into my Modi.
> Schiit said "That's how it works"
> 
> As much as I love Schiit products,  I don't think this is acceptable.
> I've never owned any product that didn't accept a standard cable.


 
  At least with the Modi it is in the back where you can't see it, unlike the Dragonfly ...


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I noticed that I couldn't plug a USB cable all the way into my Modi.
> Schiit said "That's how it works"
> 
> As much as I love Schiit products,  I don't think this is acceptable.
> I've never owned any product that didn't accept a standard cable.


 
  This is the case for every single USB B plug that I have ever used. The plug has never gone in without some metal sticking out. How can you suggest it's the Modi and not, say, a particularly long male end on your plug?


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> This is the case for every single USB B plug that I have ever used. The plug has never gone in without some metal sticking out. How can you suggest it's the Modi and not, say, a particularly long male end on your plug?


 
  Doesn't happen with my scanner
  Dosen't happen with my Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus.
  I'll think of more.
   
   
  **CORRECTION**
   
  My DacMagic plus looks the same way.
  The plug was hidden by other outlets...


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Doesn't happen with my scanner
> Dosen't happen with my Cambridge Audio DacMagic Plus.
> I'll think of more.
> 
> ...


 
  The point is that this is a characteristic of these plugs by nature, and I sincerely doubt the Modi's actual female port have any difference whatsoever from most other ports. Are you using the same cord to test on those other things?
   
  There shouldn't be anything even remotely "unacceptable" about this.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> The point is that this is a characteristic of these plugs by nature, and I sincerely doubt the Modi's actual female port have any difference whatsoever from most other ports. Are you using the same cord to test on those other things?
> 
> There shouldn't be anything even remotely "unacceptable" about this.


 
  Standard USB cable.  Connections are all the way in.
  I find it unacceptable for an electronic device to have exposed contacts.
  Let alone audio equipment that might be affected by EMI.
   
  There are plenty of standard USB sockets from electronics mfg. that could be used where this wouldn't happen.
  A cable should go completely into the socket. Period.  Like your AC plug.
  Might have to root around for a USB cable that goes all the way in, but that's hard because I don't have the specifications for the USB socket on the Modi.
   
  It's sloppy.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Standard USB cable.  Connections are all the way in.
> I find it unacceptable for an electronic device to have exposed contacts.
> Let alone audio equipment that might be affected by EMI.
> 
> ...


 
  Right so let's just go check this universal standard that all USB cord manufacturers agreed on ... oh wait .. wait .. there is none. The usable portion of your USB cord is working and functional.


----------



## Iamnothim

There is a standard for Everything electrical.  EIA, IEEE, and USB.org, although it's probably in EIA if I read more.
 http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/ecn1.pdf


----------



## ninjames

Right, and if you were to go buy 10 USB cords, you think half of them would follow the "standard"?


----------



## Iamnothim

It is up to the manufacture of quality audio equipment and engineer for the worse case scenario.
  There are USB Type B receptacles that will accommodate any of the cord lengths.
   
  The shouldn't be any part of the cable hanging out when there are manufacturing parts available.
http://www.digikey.com/scripts/dksearch/dksus.dll?FV=fff40016%2Cfff802e4&k=usb+type+b&vendor=0&mnonly=0&newproducts=0&ptm=0&fid=0&quantity=0&PV28=873&PV29=10
   
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/154/61729-82870.pdf


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> It is up to the manufacture of quality audio equipment and engineer for the worse case scenario.
> There are USB Type B receptacles that will accommodate any of the cord lengths.
> 
> The shouldn't be any part of the cable hanging out when there are manufacturing parts available.
> ...


 
  lol this is seriously the dumbest argument I've ever seen. send it back


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Right so let's just go check this universal standard that all USB cord manufacturers agreed on ... oh wait .. wait .. there is none. The usable portion of your USB cord is working and functional.


 
   
  Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Right, and if you were to go buy 10 USB cords, you think half of them would follow the "standard"?


 
   
  Wait a minute.  You said  "oh wait... wait... there is none."


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Standard USB cable.  Connections are all the way in.
> *I find it unacceptable for an electronic device to have exposed contacts.*
> *Let alone audio equipment that might be affected by EMI.*
> 
> ...


 
  thats the thing though, it doesnt expose the contact, check yourself if any of the pins are not properly in contact
   
  as for EMI, it clearly states in the manual that is in compliance to FCC part15b which is a regulation to test for EMC for electronic devices


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


>


 
  Yes, I said there is none that all manufacturers, or even most, agreed upon. Selective reading much?


----------



## Iamnothim

Ya'll are correct.
  I have no idea what I'm talking about and the manufacturing of the Mangni is impeccable.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Ya'll are correct.
> I have no idea what I'm talking about and the manufacturing of the Mangni is impeccable.


 
  Now that that is resolved ... 
  Looking at the picture of the Modi board:  http://schiit.com/cart/images/modi_05.jpg
  There certainly is room for a larger USB input jack.  Maybe that is the standard size to accommodate a larger variety of different cable makes or maybe that was just a more cost-effective part, or ... ?


----------



## Iamnothim

usaudio said:


> Now that that is resolved ...
> Looking at the picture of the Modi board:  http://schiit.com/cart/images/modi_05.jpg
> There certainly is room for a larger USB input jack.  Maybe that is the standard size to accommodate a larger variety of different cable makes or maybe that was just a more cost-effective part, or ... ?



I have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## ninjames

I'm sensing large amounts of waaaaaaaaaaaaaah somewhere above :]
   
  But really, move on. I do not own a single device that uses that port that is plugged all the way in and I'd go as far as to say I never have.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I'm sensing large amounts of waaaaaaaaaaaaaah somewhere above :]
> 
> But really, move on. I do not own a single device that uses that port that is plugged all the way in and I'd go as far as to say I never have.


 
  I'm not moving anywhere.  But if I was, it certainly wouldn't be Dayton.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I just want to see pics of the Magni + Modi stack that everyone has been setting up and using... the headphones they listen on, etc... I like the concept.... I'm very interested to get this for my desk.. and use this instead of my Astro MixAmp and headphones when I listen to videos/music, etc at night when wifey is sleeping.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I just want to see pics of the Magni + Modi stack that everyone has been setting up and using... the headphones they listen on, etc... I like the concept.... I'm very interested to get this for my desk.. and use this instead of my Astro MixAmp and headphones when I listen to videos/music, etc at night when wifey is sleeping.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I'm sensing large amounts of waaaaaaaaaaaaaah somewhere above :]
> 
> But really, move on. I do not own a single device that uses that port that is plugged all the way in and I'd go as far as to say I never have.


 
  No really, I don't know what I am talking about.
   
  Per the USB type B spec the receptacle depth is 8.8mm.
  Every type B cord I measured is 12mm.  Don't know why.
   
  I looked at this photo of my scanner with a flush cable.
  Upon inspection the receptacle is recessed.  Inside there is a 3mm gap.
   
  You are correct.  But on the like to put-someone-down side correct.
  This discussion is over.  Again, you are correct.  100%
  The Type be cables do not go all the way in the receptacle.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'm not moving anywhere.  But if I was, it certainly wouldn't be Dayton.


 
  That's good - Dayton is a horrible, awful place. I'm here temporarily. I miss California.
   
  EDIT: I see your post above. I apologize for offending you - legitimately.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> That's good - Dayton is a horrible, awful place. I'm here temporarily. I miss California.


 
  CA... love / hate


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> That's good - Dayton is a horrible, awful place. I'm here temporarily. I miss California.
> 
> EDIT: I see your post above. I apologize for offending you - legitimately.


 
  I appreciate it.  2 type A's on the same thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Hey, could be worse.
  Could be Ashtabula


----------



## Iamnothim

I'm also A- retentive....batty....fastidious.
  Don't bust my chops...
  I wonder if the receptacle is recessed on the Bifrost daughterboard?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I wonder if the receptacle is recessed on the Bifrost daughterboard?


 
   
  No. It's flush with the rear panel.
   
  se


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'm also A- retentive....batty....fastidious.
> Don't bust my chops...
> I wonder if the receptacle is recessed on the Bifrost daughterboard?


 
   
  Pretty sure it's exactly the same as the Modi.
   
*Edit*: Beaten to it.
   
*2nd Edit*: You can see both here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/lightbox/post/8998808/id/749174


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Pretty sure it's exactly the same as the Modi.
> 
> *Edit*: Beaten to it.
> 
> *2nd Edit*: You can see both here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/lightbox/post/8998808/id/749174


 




   
  Are there any 8.8mm type B USB cables out there?
   
  (I know... google)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   


iamnothim said:


>


 
   
   


  Awesome setup!  You must be a graphic designer or something... Intuos 4?  I love the Raid setup you have... I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thx
  photography nut


----------



## stereoguy

I'm certainly not going to argue with how much Magni costs. I only want it to be good. Why would anyone be "worried" that some owners felt it's about as good as the pricier Asgard? Maybe Schitt is taking a fire poker to "high end" with this thing....LOL. Somebody at least give me a 400 dollar "mod", so I can feel it's worthy.


----------



## mrbigsby

I believe that may have been aimed at me, so ill respond. People might be concerned if they just spent $XXX on an amp from a company, then the same company brings out a smaller cuter one that apparently sounds the same for $XX.
   
  I would like to see them "take a poker to the high end" as you say, just not sure they should do it to their own cliental.
   
  Sorry man, cant really respond to your final comment as i dont get it.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> I believe that may have been aimed at me, so ill respond. People might be concerned if they just spent $XXX on an amp from a company, then the same company brings out a smaller cuter one that apparently sounds the same for $XX.
> 
> I would like to see them "take a poker to the high end" as you say, just not sure they should do it to their own cliental.
> 
> Sorry man, cant really respond to your final comment as i dont get it.


 
  I don't see how making a cheaper product with similar performance is taking a poker to their clientele. There's plenty of reasons to spend more on an Asgard - more power, higher quality parts on the inside *and* the outside, bigger warranty, more outputs, etc etc.


----------



## mrbigsby

THeres nothing wrong with a cheaper product with similar performance. In fact that should be encouraged across the entire industry or any industry for that matter. I just think it shouldnt sound "the same" as people say in reference to some of the other larger, pricier amps they sell. Perhaps having its own signature might have helped. 
   
  Its a simple concern. If you buy one product that is relatively new on the market, and are happy with your purchase. Then the company makes another product very quickly after the first and its half the size, a third to a quater of the price, and "sounds the same" (the main factor of an audio product), the original purchaser might feel some remorse. However, should they have sounded a little different (again sound being the foremost consideration when buying audio gear), they would be two different products in their own right and less subject to such debate. 
   
  I dont really want to offend anyone, i dont even own either amp. Just after reading all the reviews here I thought the fact they apparently sound the same was odd for me.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> THeres nothing wrong with a cheaper product with similar performance. In fact that should be encouraged across the entire industry or any industry for that matter. I just think it shouldnt sound "the same" as people say in reference to some of the other larger, pricier amps they sell. Perhaps having its own signature might have helped.


 
  Asking them to color up the signature of an amp that is not supposed to do so just so insecure buyers of other products will feel justified in their purchase? I don't see it.


----------



## mrbigsby

I didnt think you would, ive read the entire thread- your not one to agree.
   
  Its a simple legitimate concern, none of these consumer grade amps are completely flat, they are all "colored up" in one way or another to sound as best as they can to the consumer.
   
  Im stopping here, my point is expressed, and its a fair one. Anything from this point on is just stupid arguing on the internet.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> I didnt think you would, ive read the entire thread- your not one to agree.
> 
> Its a simple legitimate concern, none of these consumer grade amps are completely flat, they are all "colored up" in one way or another to sound as best as they can to the consumer.
> 
> Im stopping here, my point is expressed, and its a fair one. Anything from this point on is just stupid arguing on the internet.


 
  Who do you feel the need to make it personal? The only person I have not agreed with in this thread is the guy who was talking about USB cables. Why are you posting if you don't want discussion? Don't give me a back-handed insult because I'm disagreeing with you.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Who do you feel the need to make it personal? The only person I have not agreed with in this thread is the guy who was talking about USB cables.* Why are you posting if you don't want discussion? *Don't give me a back-handed insult because I'm disagreeing with you.


 
  preach!


----------



## mrbigsby

It's got nothing to do with whether you agree or disagree. I just don't see how I can expand on the one opinion any more than I have. It's no big deal to hijack a thread over, I was just responding to a comment that was directed at a previous comment of mine. 

Again, I hope not to argue about a personal opinion of mine regarding other models, while other members click new posts here hoping to find useful information about this amp. No doubt you'll respond in a way, hoping it returns to normal audio chat after that.


----------



## Spiderman

Ugh, I got my magni/modi off the used thread and I am hearing this static and sort of a pop through my hd 650's. I don't know if either the amp or the dac is defective but I really doubt its the headphones, any tips?


----------



## fcpchop88

Hey guys do you suggest getting the pyst cables schiit offers of just some monoprice rca cables?


----------



## swmtnbiker

The Pyst cables are well made.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> It's got nothing to do with whether you agree or disagree. I just don't see how I can expand on the one opinion any more than I have. It's no big deal to hijack a thread over, I was just responding to a comment that was directed at a previous comment of mine.
> 
> Again, I hope not to argue about a personal opinion of mine regarding other models, while other members click new posts here hoping to find useful information about this amp. No doubt you'll respond in a way, hoping it returns to normal audio chat after that.


 
  Are you five? lol you said something, I came back with a response (a very calm and calculated response, pertaining to the Schiit Magni, I might add), and then you insulted me and are now acting like everyone is veering off topic to spite you or something.
   
  You said something about the Magni. I responded. That's what we do on a forum, kiddo. But yes, since you're so keen to get back on topic, let's do that ...
   
  Any owners of the Asgard feel that the Magni is a slap in the face to them because it's so good? I suggest we all email Schiit and ask them to put some lower quality parts and maybe rough up each Magni before they send it out.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> The Pyst cables are well made.


 
  +2
  made to suit the ap


----------



## ninjames

I definitely passes on the PYST cables - seemed like they weren't a great deal and weren't a great size for the smaller Schiit stack. When I get a Lyr + Bifrost or something similar, I'll definitely look into them though. I got a reasonably priced RCA cable from Blue Jeans Cables for my M&M


----------



## swmtnbiker

Twenty bucks a pair? How much more reasonable are we talking about?


----------



## mrbigsby

ninjames said:


> Are you five? lol you said something, I came back with a response (a very calm and calculated response, pertaining to the Schiit Magni, I might add), and then you insulted me and are now acting like everyone is veering off topic to spite you or something.
> 
> You said something about the Magni. I responded. That's what we do on a forum, kiddo. But yes, since you're so keen to get back on topic, let's do that ...
> 
> Any owners of the Asgard feel that the Magni is a slap in the face to them because it's so good? I suggest we all email Schiit and ask them to put some lower quality parts and maybe rough up each Magni before they send it out.




Your clearly easily agitated, also likely younger than me. In any case you misunderstood the comment. Wouldn't it make more sense to add to the value if the higher model to justify the financial difference in a sonic gain, rather than detract from the budget one? In any case it's obviously a moot point.


----------



## wcgryphon

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> If you buy one product that is relatively new on the market, and are happy with your purchase. Then the company makes another product very quickly after the first and its half the size, a third to a quater of the price, and "sounds the same" (the main factor of an audio product), the original purchaser might feel some remorse.


 
  The Asgard was announced in June of 2010, the Magni in Dec of 2012. A gap of almost 2 1/2 years.....in what realm of consumer electronics is this "making another product very quickly after the first?" Are you just disappointed that you bought a product at the end of it's life cycle and quickly becoming obsolete?
   
  Considering that the Asgard 2 was just announced today, I'm sure this news must be much more annoying than the Magni.


----------



## Barry S

spiderman said:


> Ugh, I got my magni/modi off the used thread and I am hearing this static and sort of a pop through my hd 650's. I don't know if either the amp or the dac is defective but I really doubt its the headphones, any tips?




My Dell laptop at work is terrible for sound quality and I get pops and random static. Try other USB ports, another computer, and other electrical outlets. BTW, don't use a surge protector--the cheap ones are very noisy.


----------



## stereoguy

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> I believe that may have been aimed at me, so ill respond. People might be concerned if they just spent $XXX on an amp from a company, then the same company brings out a smaller cuter one that apparently sounds the same for $XX.
> 
> I would like to see them "take a poker to the high end" as you say, just not sure they should do it to their own cliental.
> 
> Sorry man, cant really respond to your final comment as i dont get it.


 

 No offense intended my man. My post is aimed at high end dogma, not you personally. The sharply humorous tone of their web site tells me they are doing some poking; at the industry, at everyone, including themselves. See we can be in it, and laugh at it at the same time. What's wrong with offering a way for their customers to decide if the better parts make a difference to them, or if they want to cook their burgers or not? Now there's "Asgard 2". I really want to see an upgrade power supply for this thing. lololololol.


----------



## Tuco1965

Schiit, there's an Asgard 2 now!


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> Schiit, there's an Asgard 2 now!


 
   
  Finally they realised the need for having a gain switch... 1.5x gain is nice. Preamp out as well.


----------



## Tuco1965

Yeah I see that.  Add points to the new Asgard 2 for more versatility.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> Yeah I see that.  Add points to the new Asgard 2 for more versatility.


 
   
  The first Schiit amplifier that I find interesting... Not sure about how good it sounds though.


----------



## Tuco1965

Well I'm looking forward to reviews of it once someone on head-fi purchases one.


----------



## wes008

Oh dear, that Asgard 2 looks nice... well, my Magni's still returnable


----------



## mrbigsby

Quote: 





stereoguy said:


> No offense intended my man. My post is aimed at high end dogma, not you personally. The sharply humorous tone of their web site tells me they are doing some poking; at the industry, at everyone, including themselves. See we can be in it, and laugh at it at the same time. What's wrong with offering a way for their customers to decide if the better parts make a difference to them, or if they want to cook their burgers or not? Now there's "Asgard 2". I really want to see an upgrade power supply for this thing. lololololol.


 
  Good man! Im glad i didnt upset you either. Wasnt intended to. The Asgard 2 is looking very nice indeed, and i TOTALLY agree about the power supply. Not that you notice when your listening to it. I noticed my MBP power supply does it too (and gets HOT), but not as loud as the Schiit i demoed.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





rusta said:


> The first Schiit amplifier that I find interesting... Not sure about how good it sounds though.


 
  If you are not interested in Schiit amps, how did you end up on page 83 of a Schiit amp thread?


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





pelli said:


> If you are not interested in Schiit amps, how did you end up on page 83 of a Schiit amp thread?


 
   
  I didn't say that I am not interested in Schiit products... Just that their amps/DACs so far were rather off to *my* liking (price / performance and features ratio). This updated Asgard looks linteresting for the money... Not for me exactly since I already have more suitable unit, but in general - it could be nice and versatile for its gain switch and preamp section (and low output impedance, ...).


----------



## Honkytime

Just got my schiit magni it the mail today WooHoo! my first headphone amp and just in time for the weekend i see late nights ahead for me


----------



## LugBug1

Just got a Magni. Very impressed! Easily as good as the Asgard only without the bulk and heat. Very clever little machine. This will easily compete with a lot of good mid price amps out there. Frightening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah the volume pot doesn't leave much room for low impedance cans, but suppose a lot of 650, Beyer types will be happy with the gain. Luckily there is no imbalance at the lowest setting of the volume.
  Nice to find a true hifi bargain again, especially these days  I think the last time I was this impressed with a budget componant was the Vdac.
   
  Right, we just need top tier headphones to come back down to earth regarding prices and then we'll all be one big happy family


----------



## Kamakahah

I picked up a Magni/Modi stack and a pair of Mad Dogs with the new Alpha pads. Magni does a great job juicing up my MDs. Went with the PYST cables but the length is off for the stack, makes the end of the Magni lift up. The quick solution was one of my wife's little black hair bands. It had just enough force on the cables to hold the Magni down without putting too much bend in the cable. 
   
  Slightly off-topic questions: I have a LG plasma TV that I bought a year or so ago. It doesn't have a headphone out, but does have RCA outs. There shouldn't be any problem hooking up my Magni through the RCA outs into my MDs right? Will I have to worry about anything going wrong there? Anyone tried something similar with their Magni?


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Slightly off-topic questions: I have a LG plasma TV that I bought a year or so ago. It doesn't have a headphone out, but does have RCA outs. There shouldn't be any problem hooking up my Magni through the RCA outs into my MDs right? Will I have to worry about anything going wrong there? Anyone tried something similar with their Magni?


 
  It'll work! Unless the ports on the TV are marked audio out though, make sure you're pulling the analog audio out of the cable/satellite box or dvd/bluray player. Keep in mind, you'll be using the TV's DAC or the player's DAC, might not be as good as the Modi.


----------



## mrbigsby

Yeah TV's DAC's suck. Im having the same issue now when deciding how to fit my new system to the TV (Blumenstien Audio Orcas, twin stereo subs, external matched 2X250W stereo amps, all stand, all in caramelised bamboo + miniwatt N3 as the main amp to source). In the end i ordered a Fiio D07:
  http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000039443512&MenuID=105026003
  Not really sure what the difference between this and the D03k is though? 
   
  In any case hoping this helps with your issue too.


----------



## DGNeo

Sooo my Schiit Magni arrived DOA  The unit powers up (LED comes on), but won't produce any sound unless cranked up to max volume, and even then it's *extremely* faint.
   
  I emailed their support last night around 8pm, and they replied within a half hour! They're gonna setup a R/E for a new one. Quite pleased with their customer service, really bummed that my first purchase from Schiit was DOA


----------



## Iamnothim

Just couldn't hear the love. 
  Sold em'
   
  Ordered an Asgard2 and another Bifrost.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Just couldn't hear the love.
> Sold em'
> 
> Ordered an Asgard2 and another Bifrost.


 
   
  Please let us know about Asgard 2... I am interested.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





rusta said:


> Please let us know about Asgard 2... I am interested.


 
  I'd be happy to provide my dopey opinion.
   
  I have a Bifrost / Lyr to compare against.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> I'd be happy to provide my dopey opinion.
> 
> I have a Bifrost / Lyr to compare against.


 
   
  Excellent... I was thinking about trying some very good coloured amp myself, "just for fun". Lyr seems to be a good option but I do not want to mess with tubes honestly. Asgard 2 looks nice with the gain switch and preamp section. From the technical point of view, it does not seem to compete with more advanced amps but if it sounds enjoyable, it could be a good alternative for the money!


----------



## Iamnothim

Should be interest.... For me at least.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Just couldn't hear the love.
> Sold em'
> 
> Ordered an Asgard2 and another Bifrost.


 
  Should have tried the Magni with another Dac? I'm hearing very positive things with my few different sources. No better or worse than the original Asgard.


----------



## wes008

I second LugBug, the Magni is super transparant and it's easy to tell sources apart. Nevertheless, I'm probably upgrading to an Asgard 2 as well. ^_^ My inner Head-Fi'er


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Should have tried the Magni with another Dac? I'm hearing very positive things with my few different sources. No better or worse than the original Asgard.


 
  Tried it with my Bifrost.... better... but then the stack wasn't  "A Stack".......  gotta have aesthetics.... and I'd have to flip the Modi for a Bifrost...  Sooooo  I flipped both of them.
   
  I made a couple of prior posts..... Im not saying it's a bad kit.  It just wasn't for me.  Likely the LCD2's


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Should have tried the Magni with another Dac? I'm hearing very positive things with my few different sources. No better or worse than the original Asgard.


 
   
  I've liked this Magni more than my old Asgard, especially with the HD-650 and the Q701 (had the K702 back then though). My source wasn't as good back then so it's hardly fair. Unfortunately I still get lots of cracking and weird stuff going on in the low bass with my Magni and specific cables. Makes no sense to me. Only occurs on a 38ohm headphone.
   
  I do wonder if the ODAC is better or worse (sounding) than the Modi. It might be interesting to try.
   
  If someone told me the Lyr or Asgard 2 improved my $50 DJ100 by about 3-5% I'd go out and buy it immediately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Yep, i'm the only one crazy enough to buy a $400 amp for a $50 headphone!
   
  Not like I have money to spend, but maybe soon.


----------



## Caessa

Hi, I have a very important question regarding the Magni.  Mine arrived today, and I noticed on the front cover of the owner's manual that I received a random number.  Is it truly random, or did we all get the same one? Mine is 1001001111.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

mine is has that number too


----------



## Caessa

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> mine is has that number too


 

 Curse you, Schiit!


----------



## swmtnbiker

It's binary.


----------



## Caessa

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> It's binary.


 

 Well, it _could_ be binary.  But that doesn't necessarily mean it is.


----------



## hodgjy

It's not binary because it's not divisible by 8.
  Quote: 





caessa said:


> Well, it _could_ be binary.  But that doesn't necessarily mean it is.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> It's not binary because it's not divisible by 8.


 
   
  Someone's paying attention, although it wasn't me.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Tried it with my Bifrost.... better... but then the stack wasn't  "A Stack".......  gotta have aesthetics.... and I'd have to flip the Modi for a Bifrost...  Sooooo  I flipped both of them.
> 
> I made a couple of prior posts..... Im not saying it's a bad kit.  It just wasn't for me.  Likely the LCD2's


 
  Totally understand. I've got the Magni sitting next to my Rdac and they look like they were made for each other  Also, I agree about the matching it with the LCD2's, to me it sounds realy good but the gain is just too high. I, like others have had to lower my MP volume and I don't like doing that if it can be helped.
  Quote: 





wes008 said:


> I second LugBug, the Magni is super transparant and it's easy to tell sources apart. Nevertheless, I'm probably upgrading to an Asgard 2 as well. ^_^ My inner Head-Fi'er


 
  To be fair, I will also be looking at that amp too. Now that we have a UK supplier 
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I've liked this Magni more than my old Asgard, especially with the HD-650 and the Q701 (had the K702 back then though). My source wasn't as good back then so it's hardly fair. Unfortunately I still get lots of cracking and weird stuff going on in the low bass with my Magni and specific cables. Makes no sense to me. Only occurs on a 38ohm headphone.
> 
> I do wonder if the ODAC is better or worse (sounding) than the Modi. It might be interesting to try.
> 
> ...


 
  The scalability of most headphones is far more than amps/dacs in my opinion. So it makes sense to me to have a more expensive amp/source than the actual headphone. It's just the nature of this hobby that we put all of the emphasis on the headphones first... Because they are the status symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For instance a K702 driven by a high end amp sounds ****marvelous, but the same hp with a cheap cmoy sounds... well, not so good.


----------



## Caessa

Blarg, my brand new Magni just decided to quit on me after a day.  It sounded so nice too.  Has anyone else had this problem?
   
  Edit: For clarification, I was using it for about 8 hours yesterday, and then when I tried turning it on this morning I got nothing.  I tried several different wall outlets with the wall wart that came with it.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





caessa said:


> Blarg, my brand new Magni just decided to quit on me after a day.  It sounded so nice too.  Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Edit: For clarification, I was using it for about 8 hours yesterday, and then when I tried turning it on this morning I got nothing.  I tried several different wall outlets with the wall wart that came with it.


 
  Got a multimeter?  Maybe it's the wall wart?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> Got a multimeter?  Maybe it's the wall wart?


 
   
  It's usually the wall wart. We'll swap it out in any case. We've started pre-testing the wall-warts, but...argh. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## tdockweiler

I wish Astrodyne or someone else made a super duper high quality Wall wart for the Magni.
  Lately i've been a believer that a power supply can make slight audible improvements.
  Maybe not for the Magni, but who knows..
   
  I guess nobody wants to pay $50-$75 for a 1% improvement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  NOTE: nothing wrong with the one that comes with the Magni to my ears.


----------



## SeanDavid010

I just picked up my M/M stack last week, and so far it's amazing!  The power cable on the Magni is a bit finicky, though.  Anyone else experiencing this?  When I first plug it in, the little status LED flickers a bit.  If I jiggle the plug on the back of the unit, it clears up, though.  It's not a big concern, just wondering if I'm alone in this.  Thoughts?


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> I just picked up my M/M stack last week, and so far it's amazing!  The power cable on the Magni is a bit finicky, though.  Anyone else experiencing this?  When I first plug it in, the little status LED flickers a bit.  If I jiggle the plug on the back of the unit, it clears up, though.  It's not a big concern, just wondering if I'm alone in this.  Thoughts?


 
   
  Email them. They'll fix it ASAP!
  I had that issue and I was only out of my Magni a couple days. Got a free shipping label too.


----------



## SeanDavid010

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Email them. They'll fix it ASAP!
> I had that issue and I was only out of my Magni a couple days. Got a free shipping label too.


 
  I think I will.  I just don't relish the thought of being without my newly-acquired piece of kit for any length of time.  
   
  They seem to have a reputation for really being on the ball with this type of thing.  I don't expect it will be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Caessa

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> They seem to have a reputation for really being on the ball with this type of thing.


 
  Yeah, when I e-mailed my issue to support, I got a pretty speedy reply.  I understand that defects happen, but at least I feel like I'm in good hands.


----------



## KimChee

I cant remember where I saw it, but I got my magni a few days ago, used it once and it would not power back on, so I sent it back.  Hoping this will get resolved.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I wish Astrodyne or someone else made a super duper high quality Wall wart for the Magni.
> Lately i've been a believer that a power supply can make slight audible improvements.
> Maybe not for the Magni, but who knows..


 
   
  The Magni wall wart is just a power transformer, not a complete power supply. It just steps down the mains 120VAC to 16VAC. All the important stuff (rectification/voltage doubling/reservoir capacitance/voltage regulation) is done inside the Magni.
   
  se


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> It's not binary because it's not divisible by 8.


 
   
  Wat? Binary just means each digit is a zero or one.


----------



## hodgjy

To convert it to ASCI, it must be divisible by 8.
   
  Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Wat? Binary just means each digit is a zero or one.


----------



## xnor

He's talking about the number of bits. 1 byte (ASCII character) = 8 bits.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> To convert it to ASCI, it must be divisible by 8.


 
  Quote: 





xnor said:


> He's talking about the number of bits. 1 byte (ASCII character) = 8 bits.


 
   
  Yes, obviously it's not bytes, but binary is just a base-2 system. Oh, and technically ASCII is 7-bit; most extended character sets match the 128 that ASCII provides and then go from there, but they aren't actually ASCII.
   
  ...anyways, enough derailment (you know you're a programmer when...)


----------



## Honkytime

After a weekend of listening to my schiit magni on my beyer DT 770's i must say "That's some good Schiit" i outputed my Titanium HD to the magni and listened to all types of music and was very impressed. Later on switched over to game mode and played some FPS games threw X-FI CMSS-3D and clarity and 3-d postioning where spot on. there's nothing like motar fire exploding  and feeling like you just got cratered. very impressed! hope schiit keeps up the good work. worth ever $$$ i spent on the magni.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

It seems like, if you get a good Magni, then it impresses.  Though, with the Modi... it is less of a bargain and probably better to look elsewhere for the DAC portion?  I like the look of the two together, but I don't want to throw $$$ away on a Modi if I'll not be as impressed with the price/performance ratio...


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> It seems like, if you get a good Magni, then it impresses.  Though, with the Modi... it is less of a bargain and probably better to look elsewhere for the DAC portion?  I like the look of the two together, but I don't want to throw $$$ away on a Modi if I'll not be as impressed with the price/performance ratio...


 
  That hasn't been my experience.  I've found the Magni/Modi combination to be audibly transparent to me.  IMHO, you're better off buying transparent electronics like the M&M combination then investing in a quality set of headphones of your choice with a sound signature you prefer.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> IMHO, you're better off buying transparent electronics like the M&M combination then investing in a quality set of headphones of your choice with a sound signature you prefer.


 
   
  Completely agree! Focus on headphones, not on 1000USD DACs and amps!


----------



## Traum

waytoocrazy said:


> It seems like, if you get a good Magni, then it impresses.  Though, with the Modi... it is less of a bargain and probably better to look elsewhere for the DAC portion?  I like the look of the two together, but I don't want to throw $$$ away on a Modi if I'll not be as impressed with the price/performance ratio...



I'm curious to know -- which particular aspect of the Modi do you think doesn't live up to your $99 expectations? I don't have a lot of experience with DACs and amps yet, but especially with price taken into account, the Modi seems like a smoking bargain to me.



rusta said:


> Completely agree! Focus on headphones, not on 1000USD DACs and amps!



So given an entry level setup (such as what I have), are you saying that I'll see a bigger improvement to what I hear by upgrading the headphones instead of the amp/DAC? Meaning, I should save for a Sennheiser HD-800 before working my butt off for that Burson HA-160DS, right?


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





traum said:


> So given an entry level setup (such as what I have), are you saying that I'll see a bigger improvement to what I hear by upgrading the headphones instead of the amp/DAC? Meaning, I should save for a Sennheiser HD-800 before working my butt off for that Burson HA-160DS, right?


 
   
  Definitely buy the headphone you want first, definitely... Do not listen to anyone advise you that you should have 2000USD amp+DAC before you start to spend more than 200USD for a pair of headphones. Pure BS.
   
  Headphones make WAY MORE different than DACs and amps could ever do... Even if you plug your HD800 into your computer directly, you are going to be more efficient than buying 2000USD amp/DAC along with DT880 or so.
   
  By the way, skip Burson HA-160DS... It measures pretty bad and sounds nothing special (I have heard it), Get Magni + Modi, or O2 + ODAC and buy whatever headphone you want (for example HD800). If you want something more expensive, look at some threads here for suitable HD800 amp/DAC... But do not buy HA-160DS, IMHO.
   
  EDIT: I see you already have Magni + Modi... OK, get HD800 and try it - if you find Magni to be too bright for HD800, search for more suitable amplifier (keep Modi until you have a lot of money to spend for something a lot more expensive since DACs make rather subtle differences).


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





traum said:


> So given an entry level setup (such as what I have), are you saying that I'll see a bigger improvement to what I hear by upgrading the headphones instead of the amp/DAC? Meaning, I should save for a Sennheiser HD-800 before working my butt off for that Burson HA-160DS, right?


 
   
  That's what I would do at least. There are always some 'mid-fi' cans that sort of defy this and scale really well, but in general I've seen the biggest improvements when upgrading the headphones.
   
  The added plus there is that then when you do upgrade DAC and amp later you're already using your preferred cans, so you hopefully won't 'upgrade' to something that doesn't suit your eventual flagship choice (it would suck to get your amp and DAC first then find out they didn't play nice with the HD800 when you finally got them).


----------



## LugBug1

Can't say I completely agree with the above. After being in this hobby for at least 10 years my experience is that "matching" is the most important. I made that mistake when wanting the best about 8 year ago and I bought the 650's. It took about 3 years before I started to see what all the fuss was about simply because my equipment wasn't up to the task. I enjoyed my 595's out of a my Creek amp much more until then. A HD650 with an equal quality source will sound better than say a HE500 from a cheap cmoy. Of course buying high end headphones first can make sense if you have the money to build a rig around them. But the reality will always be that some amps work, some dont. And it can become very expensive constantly buying amps to find good synergy. One thing I'm certain of is "A good headphone is only as good as its source" (quoting myself . I personally wouldn't advise anyone to buy a headphone such as the HD800 when all you have is a budget source. Every thread or topic containing the HD800' is full of comments relating to source matching, and how bad they can sound with lower end components.
   I think its great that these days we have forums such as this, so you can get a much better idea on what matches and what doesn't. Albeit from others subjectivity, but its still a good place to research. I've never trusted Magazine reviews..
   
  FWIW I think the Magni is a fabulous amp for the money but I wouldn't match it with bright hp's. It has good transparency with a slight bias towards treble, and peaks in recordings come through quite prominantly even with LCD2's. (great for LCD2's!)


----------



## Aerial Wave

Anyone tried the Magni with the Mad dogs headphones? im contemplating a step up over my current setup.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





traum said:


> I'm curious to know -- which particular aspect of the Modi do you think doesn't live up to your $99 expectations? I don't have a lot of experience with DACs and amps yet, but especially with price taken into account, the Modi seems like a smoking bargain to me.


 
  My statement was probably taken out of context.  I meant, that the Magni is a great bargain and a fantastic performer.  The Modi seems to have less people impressed with it.  I don't know about either, as I don't have them (just from reading comments).  My stance is, I like the look of them together, but I've heard more "good/great" things about the Magni than the Modi.  Some are saying go with a different DAC.  I personally have only tried a uDAC, D-Zero and Astro MixAmp as DACs (MixAmp not really counting as that is meant for gaming).  I've been much more impressed with my uDac than the D-Zero, which is why the D-Zero didn't last all that long with me.  I'll probably just get the M+M stack anyway as I don't have very high end headphones.  Though, I really do like the sound of tubes, so I may just get the Bi-Frost and Lyr setup instead...  It's great to have choices and Schiit.


----------



## Kamakahah

aerial wave said:


> Anyone tried the Magni with the Mad dogs headphones? im contemplating a step up over my current setup.




I am currently using the MDs w/ Alpha pads and M/M stack.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I am currently using the MDs w/ Alpha pads and M/M stack.


 
  how does it sound?


----------



## bapspidoff

I'm currently using the M&M stack with T50RPs (BMF DBV 3) and I must say that I have been blown away by the sound quality.
   
  There is a very noticeable improvement in all areas upgrading from my previous setup which was a Audio Kontrol 1 DAC/amp combo (not the greatest rig, I'm aware, but I've also heard other more high-end systems so I have an idea of what 'good' sounds like).
   
  I definitely agree with everyone who has said that the Schiit stack is extremely transparent. While I could always tell audio sources apart before, the difference with the modi/magni is simply night and day.
   
  But honestly, I can't stress enough just how good the magni AND modi are for the price. (btw I really don't understand the people ripping on the modi, IME it has performed incredibly well for the money and pairs perfectly with the magni). The detail, bass, mids, highs, sound stage, imaging etc etc are all fantastic IMHO. When I first started listening to the stack I was actually taken aback by how good the imaging was; you can pin point every detail/instrument in a song precisely. Oh, and the sound stage with the fostex cans is just enormous.
   
  Finally, and this will most certainly upset some people, I want to note how this setup compares to the LCD-2.2s (in my humble opinion)... I recently had the pleasure of auditioning a pair of my friend's LCD-2s that he had paired with a Duet amp/dac. I listened to a wide range of music for about two hours on the setup and, as you can probably guess, it sounded fantastic. However, here's where I stand on this issue: the total cost for the audezes + the bare minimum amp/dac = ~$1200. The fostex + M&M = ~$350 after mods. From my experience, the sound from my modded fostex headphones is at least 90% as good as the LCD-2s AND the fostex are actually more comfortable (with new pads, suspension mod, etc), not to mention that I dont have to be nervous handling the fostex as they only cost a hundred bucks. **ducks for cover**

 Anyways, I'm sure that a lot of people will be very upset with my comparison b/w the fostex and the audeze but for me, I just can't justify paying an additional $1000 for the LCD-2s.

 I suppose I got a bit off topic... to summarize: the M&M is phenomenal and pairs very well with the T50RPs. For me, I believe that this setup is my end-game. At least until I make the plunge into tubes...


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





bapspidoff said:


> I'm currently using the M&M stack with T50RPs (BMF DBV 3) and I must say that I have been blown away by the sound quality.
> 
> There is a very noticeable improvement in all areas upgrading from my previous setup which was a Audio Kontrol 1 DAC/amp combo (not the greatest rig, I'm aware, but I've also heard other more high-end systems so I have an idea of what 'good' sounds like).
> 
> ...


 
  Get him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  But seriously, I totally understand where you are coming from. Especially with a headphone such as the LCD2 that has always attracted polarizing opinions. There is always going to be the technical crowd that thinks that the technicalities are the most important thing in hifi or sound reproduction. But these things tend to be learned over a long period of time imo. A great sound really doesn't have to be technically perfect in order to bring enjoyment with your music. How many peeps enjoy Rap music with the HD800's? I'm sure someone who isn't into headphones but owns the Beats wouldn't swap for an hd800 to listen to Dr Dre.
  I'm not saying that you personally don't appreciate the technicalities, I'm only using an extreme analogy. As I've posted recently, I'm enjoying a little mid-price set up of my own at the mo with the DT880's and Bushmaster or Magni. And as far as I'm concerned it's giving me more pleasure than my HE500's ever did....
  But, it all comes down to what you want out of your set up. Some really love to analyze the sound, some want a sound that doesn't cause fatigue, some want the most aggressive sound poss... What ever floats your boat, and thats something that may not be "technically" the best or the most expensive.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> Get him!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +1, VERY WELL PUT!  I have this fight all the time over in the Sony Walkman Z thread.  Lots of "colored" sound gets tossed around... but who cares if you enjoy it.


----------



## phazey

Has anyone tried this with the Grado 325is? I'm currently using a Hifiman EF2A and the gain is too much for the grados. Contemplating picking up the M&M stack....


----------



## xnor

I guess you could blow your ears with the volume control at about 10 o'clock.


----------



## phazey

hmm, that is the same problem I am having with the EF2A's right now ><


----------



## LugBug1

Yeah I can hardly get my LCD2's on the volume pot...
   
  Theres no imbalance at lowest setting though.


----------



## Iamnothim

I agree with all of the above.  It's what one enjoys that counts the most.
 I've been bashed / flamed / disparaged for professing my love of HD Tracks.  Hey! I like how the content sounds.  Period.
  
 I don't have much of a frame of reference.  Many of ya'll have listened through many different cans and IEM's on multiple amps.
 My experience is a lot more limited.  M&M, Lyr, Bifrost, DacMagic, HD650's and LCD2's.   I sold the DM+, HD650's and M&M's.
  
 The last part has me concerned.  I'm probably the only person that doesn't like the M&M's.    Now I have an Asgard 2/Bifrost on the way.  I'm really wondering if I'll perceive the same difference as I did with the M&M.   Will I enjoy listening to the Asgard2 as much as the Lyr?  I continue to enjoy reading everyones impressions of the M&M on this thread.  The pairings etc.   What a product for $200.  I'm at a loss for why I didn't like them because I very much wanted to like them.
  
 Again, It all comes down to what you you think you hear and what you enjoy.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Indeed. There are very few absolutes in this hobby. Very few.


----------



## Tuco1965

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Indeed. There are very few absolutes in this hobby. Very few.


 
  The love of music!


----------



## ninjames

For those talking about the volume pot, get those attenuators!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> For those talking about the volume pot, get those attenuators!


 
   
  I'm interested in trying it out. I looked up a few posts (most of them were 3-4 years old) talking about the different brands of attenuators and their effect on sound (if any). I was wondering what you think? What brand do you recommend? What db attenuator do you recommend for the Magni: 12, 6, 3, other?


----------



## ninjames

kamakahah said:


> I'm interested in trying it out. I looked up a few posts (most of them were 3-4 years old) talking about the different brands of attenuators and their effect on sound (if any). I was wondering what you think? What brand do you recommend? What db attenuator do you recommend for the Magni: 12, 6, 3, other?


Well, I don't know much about other brands. I bought the Harrison Labs -12dB attenuators and they worked great. Had they not, I would have experimented further. I'd say they're perfect and I can't detect a difference in sound quality either. I posted some pictures before.


----------



## LugBug1

Theres these if you're in EU aswell
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rothwell-Audio-In-Line-RCA-Attenuators-Pair-/290859493156?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item43b893a724


----------



## DefQon

Can I be the first to remove the crap pot in the M to be replaced with a Schallco stepped attenuator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  No but seriously, if someone just want a report of any improvements of using a stepped attenuator on the Magnum I will happily buy one just for modding.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Well, I don't know much about other brands. I bought the Harrison Labs -12dB attenuators and they worked great. Had they not, I would have experimented further. I'd say they're perfect and I can't detect a difference in sound quality either. I posted some pictures before.


 
  I do also have these and I'm very pleased with their performance.


----------



## JohnBal

I rally like my Magni driving my Shure SRH840's. Spent a couple of hours last night with this combination. Nice amp for what I wanted it for. I have a Darkvoice 336i OTL amp which is not the best to drive these Shures. I use the Darkvoice to drive my Senn 580's and my Beyer 880/600's. I felt I needed something that likes lower impedence phones better, but I didn't want to break the bank. This little Schiit is prefect for me and my budget.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





phazey said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Grado 325is? I'm currently using a Hifiman EF2A and the gain is too much for the grados. Contemplating picking up the M&M stack....


 
   
  I realize my Grados aren't the same, but going off of the various headphones I tried while I had my M&M the gain will probably be too high unless you digitally attenuate.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Can I be the first to remove the crap pot in the M to be replaced with a Schallco stepped attenuator?


 
   
  What, you mean something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  se


----------



## swmtnbiker

steve eddy said:


> What, you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

   
  Now that is a sweet little box!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Now that is a sweet little box!


 
   
  Thanks.
   
  It's actually the attenuator itself. A 41 position attenuator from Acoustic Dimension (http://www.acoustic-dimension.com/).
   
  Here's a rear shot. The bottom of the attenuator has PC mount pins. The ventilation holes on the top of the Magni lined up with them such that I was able place it flat on top:
   

   
  se


----------



## sbtruitt

^^^ Nice Steve!


----------



## Iamnothim

re-dunk-u-lus


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> re-dunk-u-lus


 
   
  Re-dunk-u-lus? C'mon. Where's your sense of misadventure man? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## LugBug1

I think it looks quite quirky, and if it works.
   
  Nice job.


----------



## xezi

just wondering, changing the pot wouldnt do the trick?


----------



## ninjames

I have no idea what that attenuator is or how it connects to the Magni but it looks sexy.


----------



## phazey

Yea, I was also wondering how that attenuator plugs into the magni...


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





phazey said:


> Yea, I was also wondering how that attenuator plugs into the magni...


 
  Yeah I dunno if I'm gonna look dumb or not but I don't mind!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> What, you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL! 
   
  Was looking at some internal pics of the Magni last night, I see the pot shaft isn't mounted onto a inner faceplate of the enclosure as it is soldered to the PCB and is cut around the volume pot and the pot inside. Can someone measure the height from the bottom base where the volume pot is to the top of the enclosure?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Yeah I dunno if I'm gonna look dumb or not but I don't mind!


 
   
  No, I didn't have the attenuator wired into the Magni when taking the photo. It was simply sitting on top of it. Just wanted to mess with DefQon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But even though it started out just for fun, I've since decided why the hell not?
   
  The stock pot is PC mount and it appears the pins are on 0.1 inch centers and if the pad holes are large enough, I'll just replace the pot with some 0.025 inch square pin headers. Wire the pot through the ventilation holes in the top and just connect it to the headers. Should be able to keep the leads pretty short.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Was looking at some internal pics of the Magni last night, I see the pot shaft isn't mounted onto a inner faceplate of the enclosure as it is soldered to the PCB and is cut around the volume pot and the pot inside. Can someone measure the height from the bottom base where the volume pot is to the top of the enclosure?


 
   
  You mean from the top surface of the circuit board to the top of the enclosure? If so, then it's 0.895 inches or 23mm.
   
  se


----------



## Chuke

Just got mine today... It drives my HD600s with ease.  I'm running MacBook Air > iBasso D7 > Magni > HD600.  Volume pot is at 11 o'clock and they're almost too loud for me. Bass is tight and quick...even listening to lossy files from Spotify.  Terrific bedside set up.  Actually, this would be a perfectly acceptable main rig, IMO.    
   
  This just stomps the amplifier section of my D7.  I'm going for a Valhalla or Lyr next.
   
  Hard to believe this was just $99.


----------



## xezi

"bedside setup"... oh people, you're unbelievable...
  I'll have to win 2 lotteries to keep up with you guys... lol...


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You mean from the top surface of the circuit board to the top of the enclosure? If so, then it's 0.895 inches or 23mm.
> 
> se


 
  23mm from the pcb to the top of the enclosure? I see no chance of getting even the smallest available 21-23 stepped attenuator installed due to that size even if you removed the circuity board. Man this schiit is small.


----------



## Chuke

Quote: 





xezi said:


> "bedside setup"... oh people, you're unbelievable...
> I'll have to win 2 lotteries to keep up with you guys... lol...


 
   
  If you need two lotteries to buy a $99 amp, you are in dire straits. Damn, I know people who spend more on Legos than I spend on headphone gear.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> 23mm from the pcb to the top of the enclosure? I see no chance of getting even the smallest available 21-23 stepped attenuator installed due to that size even if you removed the circuity board. Man this schiit is small.


 
   
  Yup. The Magni's teeny tiny alright. So unless you go vertical... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## willmax

Has anyone here measured their Magni power adapter voltage output and would care to share the results with us please? Cheers


----------



## adrenc94

Hi there,
  Does the PYST $20 PYST cable come in pairs or do I need to purchase 2 of them(1 left and 1 right)?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Kamakahah

Comes in a pair. Just need to order the one set for 20$ to hook up to your modi, or whatever other device you plan on using.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Has anyone here measured their Magni power adapter voltage output and would care to share the results with us please? Cheers


 
   
  Just a bit under 18 volts unloaded. Why?
   
  se


----------



## Iamnothim

steve eddy said:


> Just a bit under 18 volts unloaded. Why?
> 
> se



VAC


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> VAC


 
   
  Yes, yes, yes, VAC. I figured since it's an AC adapter and the Magni only accepts an AC input, it could go without saying.
   
  se


----------



## xezi

Quote: 





chuke said:


> If you need two lotteries to buy a $99 amp, you are in dire straits. Damn, I know people who spend more on Legos than I spend on headphone gear.


 
  yes, well, I was picturing a person who has  a 'bedside setup', would have a bedside, a living room, a home office, an office, a portable setup...
  hence the comment...
   
  Yes yes... Lego wise, I'm one of those persons... or was, when I was 12-15 yo... golden times... 
   
  Also, Magni + Modi would arrive at my door for something around 470usd, so it is a bit sour cost/benefit indeed, imo...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





xezi said:


> Also, Magni + Modi would arrive at my door for something around 470usd, so it is a bit sour cost/benefit indeed, imo...


 
   
  OUCH!
   
  Why so much?
   
  se


----------



## LugBug1

mmm.. Economics. Not my best subject but if we are talking USD, my Magni would have cost about $190 (in the uk)


----------



## willmax

steve eddy said:


> Just a bit under 18 volts unloaded. Why?
> 
> se





Thanks for that, my magni came with a US power adapter that is not suitable in Australia therefore I'm planning to use my O2 PSU instead. And guess what it works like a treat!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





lugbug1 said:


> mmm.. Economics. Not my best subject but if we are talking USD, my Magni would have cost about $190 (in the uk)


 
   
  Yeah, but in his case we're talking about more than $250 over and above the retail price of the Modi/Magni pair. Hell, I could buy the pair and ship 'em to him via FedEx Express for considerably less than that.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





willmax said:


> Thanks for that, my magni came with a US power adapter that is not suitable in Australia therefore I'm planning to use my O2 PSU instead. And guess what it works like a treat!


 
   
  Yeah? Cool beans!
   
  Just be careful you're not sending much more than 16 _*VAC*_ (glancing over at Iamnothim with squinting eyes) to the Magni. The regulators are only using circuit board copper for their heatsinking.
   
  se


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah? Cool beans!
> 
> Just be careful you're not sending much more than 16 _*VAC*_ (glancing over at Iamnothim with squinting eyes) to the Magni. The regulators are only using circuit board copper for their heatsinking.
> 
> se


 
  just didn't want to leave anything to chance.
  In case you don't know.....Steveo'  You Da Man !


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> just didn't want to leave anything to chance.
> In case you don't know.....Steveo'  You Da Man !


 
   
  I know. Just messin' with ya. I might have done the same thing if I'd have read the same thing written by someone else.
   
  Thanks for keeping me on my toes!
   
  se


----------



## xezi

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, but in his case we're talking about more than $250 over and above the retail price of the Modi/Magni pair. Hell, I could buy the pair and ship 'em to him via FedEx Express for considerably less than that.
> 
> se


 
  Magni $99
  Modi $99
  Cheapest shipping to my address $60
  $260
   
  customs:
  over $50: $210
  tax (100%): $210
   
  grand total: $260+$210 = $470


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah? Cool beans!
> 
> Just be careful you're not sending much more than 16 _*VAC*_ (glancing over at Iamnothim with squinting eyes) to the Magni. The regulators are only using circuit board copper for their heatsinking.
> 
> se


 

 Yep,my magni is happy now.
   
  That's why I wanted to check with you guys first. I'm currently using one that is rated at 13-14VAC 1.2A which outputs 15.9 unloaded.
  I also have another one rated at 15VAC 500mA which outputs 17.9 unloaded which I was a bit afraid to plug in the Magni - I might give it a try a bit later on.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, but in his case we're talking about more than $250 over and above the retail price of the Modi/Magni pair. Hell, I could buy the pair and ship 'em to him via FedEx Express for considerably less than that.
> 
> se


 
  Someone in US gonna send xezi an M&M ? come on guys I'm sure he'll give you an extra $50 - for doing so..
   
  mmmm... ?


----------



## Iamnothim

This has me thinking.
  Gotta take the lipstick off the pig.  I'm sure the customs guys have seen it all.
   
  Natch we ditch all the Schiit packing materials.
  No need for the power supply because they won't work there.  (That might help the inspection.)
  Then I go to the local surf shops and get a bunch of stickers.  Nick them up a bunch.
  Put them on the M&M.  Package it with stuff that looks like you are moving.  Socks, junk.
  Once they get there you'll need the Brazilian version of Goo Gone.


----------



## xezi

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> This has me thinking.
> Gotta take the lipstick off the pig.  I'm sure the customs guys have seen it all.
> 
> Natch we ditch all the Schiit packing materials.
> ...


 
  lol... cool stuff...


----------



## xezi

seriously, people at Schiit should charge for faq reading...
   
  i've laughed hard with 'about Asgard 2', for example... 
   
  it was kinda the typical jokes we used to tell in our
  engineering classes too... oh man... these people know
  how to have fun...


----------



## bubbagrump777

Hey guys....so I'm kind of new here (actually VERY new, haha), but just I have a question about the Magni and Modi: are they both amplifiers, or is one an amp and the other one a DAC?


----------



## Iamnothim

Modi = DAC
  Magni = AMP


----------



## DefQon

Magnum = Dac
  Modium = Amp. 
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  hehe.


----------



## xezi

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Modi = DAC
> Magni = AMP


 
  +1


----------



## fmuller

Quote: 





xezi said:


> Magni $99
> Modi $99
> Cheapest shipping to my address $60
> $260
> ...


 
   
  xezi (and any other Brazilians following this thread),
   
  I am from Brazil as well and bought the M&M stack. I was taxed with 60% over the total (products plus shipping). So in your case the total should be: 260 + 156 = US$416. Pretty hard to be an audiophile in Brazil...
   
  I must say I was also afraid of being taxed with about 100%, due to state taxes (ICMS). But, in my state (Para), I was not charged. Maybe they are not charging ICMS in any state now. I could not confirm, I just gave it a shot and bought it. About the "over $50" thing, I am pretty sure it does not work like that. The whole value of the invoice is taxed, including shipping. They can even tax goods below US$50, unless it is a gift.
   
  Just so you know, I ordered using Priority mail, the cheapest method Schiit uses, and it took 20 days to arrive in my city. Everything was perfectly packaged, it wasn't open by customs.


----------



## xezi

that math was to give a rough idea. I've paid less, I've paid more than that.
   
  maybe we could agree that both amounts are a bit far away from... say... fair taxing.
   
  but that's another story... I don't mean to detour from topic.
   
  happy with them?


----------



## fmuller

Quote: 





xezi said:


> that math was to give a rough idea. I've paid less, I've paid more than that.
> 
> maybe we could agree that both amounts are a bit far away from... say... fair taxing.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, good idea to stay on topic 
   
  Very happy with them! I have an HD 598, an HD 25-1 II and an SR-80i, so Magni is a bit overkill in terms of power for these headphones. But I must say I was lucky enough to get a pot that shows channel imbalance that is gone before 8 o'clock. And it is great to have power available! I can go as far as 12 o'clock with some quiet classical tracks.
   
  I didn't perform any extensive comparison, but I felt M&M is a big improvement coming from a Nuforce uDAC-2. Some people say the HD 598 does not improve much with an amplifier, but I hear more details with M&M than with the uDAC. Bass feels tighter too. Maybe it is the DAC, but I think the major difference here is the amp.


----------



## xezi

There is some bias around asynchronous USB audio mode behaving/sounding better than sync one.
   
  Maybe that could count as a 1st improvement coming from udac-2 to Modi.
   
  You use it primarily with computer/notebook systems? FLACs/ALACs, 320k mp3, what do you hear the most with MMs?


----------



## fmuller

Mostly from my desktop. FLACs mostly and variable-rate mp3 encoded using LAME using the highest quality setting. I agree Modi is definitely an improvement over uDAC-2, but uDAC-2 treble sounds a little rolled-off even compared to an fourth-generation iPod to me. So this is the first in-your-face improvement, the amount and quality of the treble and detail. The better instrument separation and soundstage and the tighter bass are less evident. But very perceptible, don't get me wrong. The more I hear to the stack, the more I like it 
   
  One thing I noticed is that PowerDVD + Reclock (to be able to use Wasapi when playing Blu-ray discs) is that audio and video get out of sync more easily with Modi than uDAC-2. Probably due to the asynchronous USB audio mode in Modi. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## tdockweiler

Koss Pro DJ100 is incredible with the Schiit Magni!! Sorry, I just had to get that out. If the Asgard 2 or Lyr is just a 5% improvement for this $50 headphone I'm buying it ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh and HD-650 is just as good with the Magni, but you knew that..I prefer my HD-650 and Q701 with my more expensive amp, but I'd have kept the Magni just for my favorite headphone.
   
  It does seem like a docked Ipod Touch 2G to Magni makes the HD-650 ultra revealing and less forgiving. Of course I prefer my ODAC. Ipod Touch 2G is very similar though. I find it really cold...but still love it.
   
  I hate to say it but the Magni is a bit overkill for my DJ100 or so it seems. I have to keep it ultra low or bass crackles..I didn't realize it was because the volume wasn't low enough. It wasn't even loud. DJ100 is 38 ohm after all. Strangely it happens less with a very well shielded headphone cable.
   
  If the Magni is overkill I'll love to try my DJ100 with that monster the Lyr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i'll try the Asgard 2 since it has like .0000000000000000000000009% distortion.I may be a bit off there.


----------



## Aaron94

Personally I wouldnt hook up a headphone below 50 Ohms into a Lyr, with that 6 watt output.
   
  I actually found a guy at my school that own a Lyr, uses it to drive his HE-500s and DT990 600 Ohm. After around 2 hours of talking I was in his car on the way to his apartment to look at his equipment. Apon arrival he allowed me to lounge around and listen to his setup, which was the Lyr and a Bifrost, on the HE-500s. I gotta say I was AMAZED at how good the clarity and SQ was. 
   
  Unfortunately I got the bright idea to see what would happen if I used a borrowed pair of Beats Solo HDs with the Lyr. Four seconds into one of my favorite dubstep songs a bass impact seperated the left driver from the magnet, right side still works but it buzzes alot for some reason. 
   
  Long story short I now owe someone a pair of Solo HDs....


----------



## BMBROWN911

Don't all the Beats headphones that are noise canceling have a built in headphone amplifier? As far I know your not suppose to plug them into any headphone amps. That might explain why that happened. I've plugged all sorts of different impedances into my Lyr and never had any issues. I listen at average volume levels. Not to quiet but not blasting either. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





bmbrown911 said:


> Don't all the Beats headphones that are noise canceling have a built in headphone amplifier? As far I know your not suppose to plug them into any headphone amps. That might explain why that happened. I've plugged all sorts of different impedances into my Lyr and never had any issues. I listen at average volume levels. Not to quiet but not blasting either. Just my 2 cents.


 
   
  Yeah only the Studios, remove that build in NC board and rewire the wires directly to the jack, port a few holes and you actually have a pretty good sounding headphone.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Long story short I now owe someone a pair of Solo HDs....


 
   
  Do them a favour and get them some decent headphones instead


----------



## Aaron94

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Do them a favour and get them some decent headphones instead


 
  I offered to get him some M80s but he said no, seems like hes just one of the lost ones.
   
  And to clarify the song was Redneck Vanilla by Zection, the drop on it goes from a banjo to a intense hit, and I had it on 80% volume. Thankfully they werent on my head at the time or Id have some hearing problems. I skipped the opening 40 seconds of the song so I could hear the drop, turns out it was a bad idea, cant help but wonder if it would have been fine if I had let the headphones warm up on the opening sequence.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> I offered to get him some M80s but he said no, seems like hes just one of the lost ones.
> 
> And to clarify the song was Redneck Vanilla by Zection, the drop on it goes from a banjo to a intense hit, and I had it on 80% volume. Thankfully they werent on my head at the time or Id have some hearing problems. I skipped the opening 40 seconds of the song so I could hear the drop, turns out it was a bad idea, cant help but wonder if it would have been fine if I had let the headphones warm up on the opening sequence.


 
  Just to note again, that happening had nothing to do with it being a Lyr. Would have happened with another amp.


----------



## Aaron94

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Just to note again, that happening had nothing to do with it being a Lyr. Would have happened with another amp.


 
   
  What makes you say that? Most amps dont put out 6 watts of power like the Lyr, on Schiit FAQ page for the Lyr they even says something about damaging headphones.


----------



## xezi

Couldn't retrieve Beats Solo HDs' impedance, even reading the user manual...
   
  32 ohm maybe?
   
  Perhaps Ninjames meant this could have happened with _many_ other amps, not all of them.
  But if this headphone is 32R, one should be at least very cautious on turning that knob indeed...


----------



## ninjames

Because it's not the fact of its headphone  impedance it's that the Beats have a built in amplifier.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Personally I wouldnt hook up a headphone below 50 Ohms into a Lyr, with that 6 watt output.


 
   
  No offense, but this part of your post is something that others can and will misinterpret. Schiit even says on the Web site: "_up to_ 6W into 32 Ohms". The 6W output capability doesn't mean the Lyr is always outputting 6W into 32 Ohms. Headphones will use only as much power as they need. According to Schiit, you can use headphones as low as 8 Ohms on it. Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that all low-impedance headphones will necessarily sound good on the Lyr (or even be usable with the 10x gain), but low-impedance headphones can certainly be driven by it with no negative effects.
   
  Also, volume is not power. Turning up the volume does not mean the amp is sending more power to the headphones, nor does it mean that just because you can turn up the volume really high the amp is "powerful". Tiny battery-powered amps are capable of extremely loud volumes too, does that mean they're powerful? (Answer: No.) Most headphones use mere milliwatts to achieve loud volumes, so a high volume setting really doesn't mean anything. (Especially when amps actually _attenuate _the signal for some headphones, as opposed to actually amplifying.) The "up to 6W" of the Lyr really only comes into play when using it to drive orthodynamic headphones which tend to be very inefficient. Most regular dynamic headphones won't use anything close to the 6W headroom of the Lyr.
   
  The only way to "break" a set of regular dynamic headphones with the Lyr (low-impedance or not) is to take the headphones off your head and turn up the amp volume to max, using really, really loud music (dynamically-compressed material would help). That would definitely do it.


----------



## xezi

Maybe I'm completely wrong, but for the sake of clarifying some ideas,
  I'd like to discuss the following:
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> The 6W output capability doesn't mean the Lyr is always outputting 6W into 32 Ohms.


 
  True.
   


asr said:


> Headphones will use only as much power as they need.


 
   
  Not true. For example, my headphone is 32ohm/30mW max power. If you supply more, it will be damaged.
   


asr said:


> According to Schiit, you can use headphones as low as 8 Ohms on it.


 
   
  True.
   
   



asr said:


> Turning up the volume does not mean the amp is sending more power to the headphones.


 
  It means exactly that.
   
   



asr said:


> ... just because you can turn up the volume really high the amp is "powerful".


 
   
  And this is true.
   
   
  If an amp is capable of applying 6W to a 300ohm headphone at full volume (knob at max position),
  and you plug a 32ohm headphone, with for instance 100mW max power rating, with the knob still at max position,
  it will surely damage the later phone.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





asr said:


> Also, volume is not power. Turning up the volume does not mean the amp is sending more power to the headphones, nor does it mean that just because you can turn up the volume really high the amp is "powerful". Tiny battery-powered amps are capable of extremely loud volumes too, does that mean they're powerful? (Answer: No.)


 
  I agree to most of what you wrote but this doesn't make sense to me.
   
  Volume is directly related to power. P = V * V / R. Turning up the volume, lets say doubling the output voltage, increases the power that is put out by a factor of 4.
   
  Also, how do you define "powerful"? A tiny battery-powered amp can be quite powerful and clean, enough to ruin your hearing.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





xezi said:


> Not true. For example, my headphone is 32ohm/30mW max power. If you supply more, it will be damaged.


 
  I guess he meant that given a certain volume control position the headphone will only draw as much current as it needs.


----------



## Aaron94

Quote: 





asr said:


> The only way to "break" a set of regular dynamic headphones with the Lyr (low-impedance or not) is to take the headphones off your head and turn up the amp volume to max, using really, really loud music (dynamically-compressed material would help). That would definitely do it.


 
   
  Which is exactly what I did, I mentioned the song I used was Redneck Vanilla by Zection, the drop of that song goes from a banjo to a very hard bass hit. Thats what broke the drivers, listen to it on some bassy headphones and you will get how it happened.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





xezi said:


> Not true. For example, my headphone is 32ohm/30mW max power. If you supply more, it will be damaged.
> 
> It means exactly that.


 
   
  Your 32 Ohm/30 mW example will just pull 30 mW from the Lyr - no more than that, which is what I meant. The Lyr won't try to force more power on it and the headphone won't try to take more either.
   
  In "Turning up the volume does not mean the amp is sending more power to the headphones", I missed typing a word so it should've said "does not automatically mean". In instances when music is not being played, or is briefly silent, or really quiet, an amp isn't outputting as much power into a set of headphones as when the music is louder. That's what I meant.
   
  Quote: 





xnor said:


> I agree to most of what you wrote but this doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Volume is directly related to power. P = V * V / R. Turning up the volume, lets say doubling the output voltage, increases the power that is put out by a factor of 4.
> 
> Also, how do you define "powerful"? A tiny battery-powered amp can be quite powerful and clean, enough to ruin your hearing.


 
   
  I wrote that as a response to the general attitude of Head-Fiers who think "This amp goes really loud, it's powerful!", which as we know is inaccurate. Pretty much every amp can push loud enough volumes to ruin anyone's hearing. However, not all amps are necessarily powerful enough to drive very inefficient headphones. For example, does a tiny 1.5V battery-powered amp have enough power to drive the Audeze and HiFiMan orthos without distorting or clipping at moderate volumes? Heck, how many 15V AC-powered amps have enough power to amp those headphones? IMO that's the true definition of "powerful", because most other headphones are really easily driven.
   
  And I kinda already said it above, but volume is also a function of the music, not just the position of the knob. Seems like most people forget about that part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heavily dynamically-compressed music won't require much volume boost and I wonder how many people would still attribute that to the amp.


----------



## xnor

If it goes loud it is powerful in my book. Powerful doesn't say anything about distortion, noise or the like.
  I guess "powerful" is a very relative term. 10 mW can be crazy loud with certain headphones so it would already be too powerful. Others are insensitive/inefficient and will produce much lower SPL. That's why many amps have gain switches.
   
  I think I've mentioned this before, but if you are getting hearing damage with the volume control below 10 or even 9 o'clock that's definitely too high gain. (I'm using the term "gain" here because "power" seems to have this "the more the better" overtone. What's the point of a lot of power if you cannot control it precisely or if it's not clean?).
  Dick Olsher said regarding power amps that "the first watt is the most important watt."
  I'd argue the same is true for headphone amps but replacing "watt" with "milliwatt", for most headphones anyway.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I kinda already said it above, but volume is also a function of the music, not just the position of the knob. Seems like most people forget about that part.
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't forget. 1 mW into the headphones is 1 mW regardless of the music. Sure, with heavily compressed music you don't have to turn up the volume control as much. Still, even a HE-6 doesn't need as much power as people say. 300 mW should be enough. No, you won't be able to damage your hearing instantly with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over a few hours, certainly.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





xnor said:


> I agree to most of what you wrote but this doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Volume is directly related to power. P = V * V / R. Turning up the volume, lets say doubling the output voltage, increases the power that is put out by a factor of 4.
> 
> Also, how do you define "powerful"? A tiny battery-powered amp can be quite powerful and clean, enough to ruin your hearing.


 
  Correct equation.
  However the "volume knob" is a potentiometer.  Thus you are turning Down the resistance (R) to increase the power (P)


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





iamnothim said:


> Correct equation.
> However the "volume knob" is a potentiometer.  Thus you are turning Down the resistance (R) to increase the power (P)


 
  No, we're talking about output power. The volume pot comes (way) before the output stage, so it has nothing to do with the load resistance.
   
  Also check the theory of operation of potentiometers. It's basically a resistor "split" in two and the total resistance of the pot doesn't change.


----------



## xezi

Let's hope op don't get mad with us taking a longer detour from topic... 
   
  But as long as P=V^2/R is correct, it doesn't imply the potentiometer is turned down. In fact,
  it's usually the opposite in most designs, since the pot is usually placed in the input and,
  the greater its value, the bigger is the input (usually dac output) voltage applied to the pre-amp
  or 1st stage of the amp. This equation applies to the power available to the phones,
  and its equivalent resistance.
   
  About the headphone break event: if the knob was at 12 o'clock, for example. This defines,
  regardless the headphone, the maximum power the amp will deliver. However, if the music
  is silent at certain point, the power delivered to the phone is nearly zero, at that moment.
   
  Following this tought, in the 1st chunk of the song, the instruments/melody were more 
  hi-freq content. Due to that music's content, there was less spectral power in this freq,
  so less energy was delivered to the phone.
   
  When the bass line entered, a much bigger energy packet was driven to the phone. 
  Remember that the pot is at the same position. Initially, the power was available, but not in use.
   
  Now, let's extrapolate and think what if a hi-freq synthesized sinus, say 15kHz, was applied to the amp input.
  With enough power, it could damage the phone as well, since the amp frequency response includes
  this frequency range, them some.
   
  To sum up, if enough energy with right spectral content (within the freq response of
  the amp under analyisis) is applied to the amp input,
  it will go through the amp, be amplified, and damage the out of spec load, 
  in this case a headphone.


----------



## Iamnothim

Quote: 





xezi said:


> Let's hope op don't get mad with us taking a longer detour from topic...
> 
> But as long as P=V^2/R is correct, it doesn't imply the potentiometer is turned down. In fact,
> it's usually the opposite in most designs, since the pot is usually placed in the input and,
> ...


 
  good stuff.
  Thanks


----------



## fihidelity

aaron94 said:


> I offered to get him some M80s but he said no, seems like hes just one of the lost ones.
> 
> And to clarify the song was Redneck Vanilla by Zection, the drop on it goes from a banjo to a intense hit, and I had it on 80% volume. Thankfully they werent on my head at the time or Id have some hearing problems. I skipped the opening 40 seconds of the song so I could hear the drop, turns out it was a bad idea, cant help but wonder if it would have been fine if I had let the headphones warm up on the opening sequence.


 
    
  Ah well, at least you tried. I'd not heard that song but listening to it I can understand why that could have caused problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote:


xezi said:


> Couldn't retrieve Beats Solo HDs' impedance, even reading the user manual...
> 
> 32 ohm maybe?


 
  My guess would be 32[size=small]Ω too, they don't like to publish that sort of thing, probably so you can't compare them..[/size]


----------



## tdockweiler

Not sure if anyone cares, but the Magni drives the AKG K400 with ease. It seems to be the most power hungry headphone i've tried yet. A little harder to drive than my old K601 and Q701.
  Needs to be 11 O'clock on the volume dial with everything maxed. K501/K500 and K400/K401 need about the same amounts of power I believe. I did the calculations last year I think and I was really surprised.
   
  Nothing really lacking (that's not caused by the headphone itself!). Soundstage of the K400 seems even larger than that of my Q701 and old K601. It's more trebly than my Q701 for sure though.
   
  Seriously is there ANY headphone that needs to be past 50% on the Magni with a good source (such as ODAC)?
   
  BTW I could crank the Magni to 100% and it's not too loud. With every other headphone I would never ever ever do that. Not even my HD-650.
   
  Strangely the Magni and K400 sounds just as smooth as my Headroom Micro. The K400 is really trebly to my ears though on my amps.


----------



## sunseeker888

Well, volume potentiometer position is very relative of course. Meaning, not only is source a factor, but individual track levels due to mastering can vary quite a bit.
   
  Gee this thread has died out. I am still using number 171 with my AKG 701s to great avail . Using a wide range of source gear as listed in my profile.
   
  It is nice to have a relay in a headphone amplifier. None of my previous ones did.(besides of course speaker amps with ladder dropdowns for the HP)
   
  If anything, this rig is too transparent.


----------



## Kamakahah

sunseeker888 said:


> Gee this thread has died out.




People enjoying a great product. Not much to talk about, but much to be enjoyed.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sunseeker888* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gee this thread has died out. I am still using number 171 with my AKG 701s to great avail .


 
   
  Ditto with my 129 and LCD-2 Rev. 2's.
   
  se


----------



## defguy

Quote: 





sunseeker888 said:


> Well, volume potentiometer position is very relative of course. Meaning, not only is source a factor, but individual track levels due to mastering can vary quite a bit.
> 
> Gee this thread has died out. I am still using number 171 with my AKG 701s to great avail . Using a wide range of source gear as listed in my profile.
> 
> ...


 
  Really enjoying mine,one of the best $99 I've ever spent on audio, but now I'm almost thinking if the Magni is this good, how much better would the Asgard 2 be? Damn you Head-Fi


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





defguy said:


> Really enjoying mine,one of the best $99 I've ever spent on audio, but now I'm almost thinking if the Magni is this good, how much better would the Asgard 2 be? Damn you Head-Fi


 
  only one way to find out, goodluck wallet


----------



## sunseeker888

I'm tempted to try one of their DACs..and yes, definitely the best 99 bucks i've spent in audio thus far!


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> ...
> 
> Seriously is there ANY headphone that needs to be past 50% on the Magni with a good source (such as ODAC)?
> ...


 
   
  K1000, which was fun to try, and I can't recall where I had the volume control when I tried it with the HE-6 but I'm sure it was up there.


----------



## wes008

As to not talking about it, yes, it's 'cause we're listening to it! I just bought a Modi to complete the stack  but they're on backorder


----------



## sunseeker888

Right on ! Last night, late, I spun for the first time a copy of Berlioz-Harold In Italy on Columbia stereo LP.. It took fifty years before my copy got a listen, and it was worth the wait  Although some of those '60s Columbia pressings were miked oddly.
   
  It certainly seems that this amplifier requires a very good source--a hallmark of high-end amplification.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





sunseeker888 said:


> Right on ! Last night, late, I spun for the first time a copy of Berlioz-Harold In Italy on Columbia stereo LP.. It took fifty years before my copy got a listen, and it was worth the wait  Although some of those '60s Columbia pressings were miked oddly.
> 
> It certainly seems that this amplifier requires a very good source--a hallmark of high-end amplification.


 
   
  You're turning me green with envy. I have a new stack of LPs to flip through but my turntable is at my apartment and I'm at my parents' house for the weekend. It's snowy as heck so a hot cocoa and Bailey's to accompany some Dave Brubeck or Van Morisson sounds mighty cozy right about now. I'm not familiar with the album you're talking about but I bet it's tasty.


----------



## LugBug1

+1 on the Magni with the LCD2's. Great match.


----------



## April2Ari

Does anyone have feedback for how the Magni + Modi does with Senn HD598's? Or how the stack does with any Senn models? Trying to figure out the best route to go and I am not quite sure...


----------



## tostaylo

Would anyone know if I'd benefit by replacing a Fiio E6 with a Magni to pair with a Ultrasone Pro 900?


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





tostaylo said:


> Would anyone know if I'd benefit by replacing a Fiio E6 with a Magni to pair with a Ultrasone Pro 900?


 

 Most definitely.


----------



## tostaylo

Thank you, but more specifically what would be enhanced?  I feel the volume from my Mac into the E6 is more than I ever need with the Pro 900's and I tend to listen pretty loud. Other than the Magni looking nicer and more solidly built what could I expect in the difference in sound quality between the two amps?  Does it pair well with the 900?


----------



## fihidelity

What sort of transformer do you need to use it in the UK?


----------



## Defiant00

tostaylo said:


> Thank you, but more specifically what would be enhanced?  I feel the volume from my Mac into the E6 is more than I ever need with the Pro 900's and I tend to listen pretty loud. Other than the Magni looking nicer and more solidly built what could I expect in the difference in sound quality between the two amps?  Does it pair well with the 900?




The Magni is very neutral, so the question is whether your source (your Mac in this case) pairs well with the 900. If you already like that sound combination then the Magni will get you likely cleaner and clearer amplification compared to the E6. You may also find that the E6 is actually adding distortion that, without a cleaner amp to compare against, you were unaware of (no guarantees of any sort mind you, but it's the sort of differences I'd most expect to hear).


----------



## tostaylo

To be honest, I like the EQ setting of the mid-range boost on the E6 rather than it's neutral setting.  So I guess with the Ultrasones I like to boost the mid range a little.  If the Magni is that neutral it may not be to my liking.  Would the 900's still benefit from more power?  What amps are out there outside of Fiio products (nothing against Fiio) that would provide more power and adjustable EQ settings?


----------



## tdockweiler

Why are 100% transparent amps always labeled as cold, bright and analytical?
   
  It's rather amusing. I mean how can an amp sound bright when it measures flat?
   
  Sounds like it's the music or DAC that's bright and not the amp. Or maybe the Magni is so transparent that it's the Modi itself that's kind of bright? Highly unlikely.
   
  Amps to me remind me of headphone cables (the capacitance). Yeah, i'm weird. Ultra low capacitance cable always sounds "cold and analytical", but yet it measures the same too.
   
  How does an amp sound warm or cold despite measuring ruler flat? Not talking about distortion.
   
  I think I need to do my research, but it's interesting..
   
  In a related note, my Ipod Touch 2G also sounds bright with edgy treble, but measures flat..
   
  Sorry, I'm bored.
   
  Love the Magni though! Listening to it now with my HD-598. It's a bit scary considering it needs to be at like 5% volume.


----------



## Kamakahah

I posted this in the discovery thread about a week back, but I thought I'd mention it here. I have a pair of the monoprice 9927 iems and I was putting some time on them and messing around with different tips, etc. Until I decide on a new portable player, I was just running these out of my galaxy s2. So I decided to plug them into my magni/modi setup for the lawlz since someone had mentioned that they noticed a benefit from a little extra power. It was startling how much the better dac and some juice made them sound. Sure they are 8$ iems and don't compare with even the mid-range iems, but the magni really put some new life into their sound.


----------



## Aaron94

Can anywhere here tell me if the upgrade from Magni/Modi to lets say Asgard 2/Bifrost worth it? I plan to get a Schiit stack along with some ~$400-$600 headphones this summer and I cant decide if I should just go the extra mile for the Asgard 2 and Bifrost or start small with Magni and Modi.


----------



## bowei006

Subbing to check out this thread


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Can anywhere here tell me if the upgrade from Magni/Modi to lets say Asgard 2/Bifrost worth it? I plan to get a Schiit stack along with some ~$400-$600 headphones this summer and I cant decide if I should just go the extra mile for the Asgard 2 and Bifrost or start small with Magni and Modi.


 
  I say just go for it.  at least the Bifrost.  It is a big step up from the Modi and has a lot more functionality.  I Haven't heard the Asgard 2, but the Asgard sure does look nice on top of the Bifrost


----------



## Teraflame

pelli said:


> I say just go for it.  at least the Bifrost.  It is a big step up from the Modi and has a lot more functionality.  I Haven't heard the Asgard 2, but the Asgard sure does look nice on top of the Bifrost :wink_face:




Big step up from the modi in what ways?


----------



## BeAsTMode4MVP

Since this thread is active and deals with the Schiit product line, I thought I could post my question here:
   
      I live in a pretty small space (and of course I already have tons of electronics piled on shelves), so how much "breathing room" does the LYR need to safely operate it (i.e. not burn my house down)? Also, how much space does there need to be between it and other electronics? Thanks.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





aaron94 said:


> Can anywhere here tell me if the upgrade from Magni/Modi to lets say Asgard 2/Bifrost worth it? I plan to get a Schiit stack along with some ~$400-$600 headphones this summer and I cant decide if I should just go the extra mile for the Asgard 2 and Bifrost or start small with Magni and Modi.


 
  Check out this thread:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





beastmode4mvp said:


> Since this thread is active and deals with the Schiit product line, I thought I could post my question here:
> 
> I live in a pretty small space (and of course I already have tons of electronics piled on shelves), so how much "breathing room" does the LYR need to safely operate it (i.e. not burn my house down)? Also, how much space does there need to be between it and other electronics? Thanks.


 
  I would suggest you direct that question to Schiit for an official answer.  They are very good at answering email inquiries.


----------



## Aaron94

I was under the impression that Schiit designed their products to use the external shell as a heatsinc, thus why the Asgard got so hot. I would assume that the Lyr would do the exact same thing, but I have never seen a review that mentioned the Lyr running hot at all, mostly it would just be the tubes.
   
  Please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## April2Ari

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Why are 100% transparent amps always labeled as cold, bright and analytical?
> 
> It's rather amusing. I mean how can an amp sound bright when it measures flat?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  @tdock...could you provide some more feedback about how the Magni does with the 598's? I am stuck on which way to go with my Senn HD598's...I have it narrowed down to the Fiio e09k + e17 + LOD/L9 combo or the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. I like that you can adjust more on the e17 and someone said the e17 adds some bass to the 598's, but the Magni doesn't- have you noticed that?
   
  If you could compare how both those setups work on your 598's, that would help so much  I have been researching this a ton, but I am still split 50/50...


----------



## BeAsTMode4MVP

Thanks for the replies. I see pictures of people stacking the bitfrost and LYR, but they usually have it on a desk or something with ventilation on all sides. I would like (if it's safe) to put the bitfrost and LYR in a cabinet. It would have space to breathe, but it wouldn't be out in the open as much as the pictures I have seen from other users on this forum. I ill try sending them a message via there website, thanks.


----------



## stereoguy

In response to any cans that go "past 50 percent" on magni volume knob question. 600 ohm Beyers took it past that to approach loud levels. The sound was maybe a little lean with them, I like this amp best with my Denon and AT cans.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





april2ari said:


> @tdock...could you provide some more feedback about how the Magni does with the 598's? I am stuck on which way to go with my Senn HD598's...I have it narrowed down to the Fiio e09k + e17 + LOD/L9 combo or the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. I like that you can adjust more on the e17 and someone said the e17 adds some bass to the 598's, but the Magni doesn't- have you noticed that?
> 
> If you could compare how both those setups work on your 598's, that would help so much  I have been researching this a ton, but I am still split 50/50...


 
  I have the HD-595, which is the same thing as the 598 with a different construction.
   
  I have used them with the Schiit Magni and Modi, and with my Fiio E17. Personally, I don't get enough play on the volume pot of the Magni with the 595, but the sound is excellent. I have the -12dB attenuator pair that gives me more play on the volume knob which eliminated my problem.
   
  I do not use the E17 with the E09K or the L7, and I also don't think it's necessary. The 595/598 are not hard-to-drive headphones, and the Fiio E17 drives them as well as you could want. They get all the power they need, and the 595 responds well to the bass EQ on the E17.
   
  In fact, my primary setup is the Magni, Modi and HiFiMan HE-400 headphones. My "bedroom rig" is simply the HD-595 and the Fiio E17 on its own. I love the setup.
   
  That said, the Magni can drive the next tier of headphones (HE-400, HD600, HD650, LCD-2) very, very well and if you want something that's a bit more powerful and future proof than the E17, you can't go wrong with the M&M.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





april2ari said:


> @tdock...could you provide some more feedback about how the Magni does with the 598's? I am stuck on which way to go with my Senn HD598's...I have it narrowed down to the Fiio e09k + e17 + LOD/L9 combo or the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. I like that you can adjust more on the e17 and someone said the e17 adds some bass to the 598's, but the Magni doesn't- have you noticed that?
> 
> If you could compare how both those setups work on your 598's, that would help so much  I have been researching this a ton, but I am still split 50/50...


 
  Well, I don't know what to say. It sounds exactly how it's supposed to sound. No colorations at all and a very good soundstage. Lots of detail. I think it does sound as clear as it's ever going to get. It doesn't make it any bassier or make it too bright.
   
  IMO the Magni+Modi is kind of overkill for the HD-598. I mean it is fine with even a portable amp such as a CMOY or that E17 I imagine.
   
  As long as the 598 has enough power it doesn't seem to improve all that much with better amps. Well not like the HD-600/650 or my Q701.
   
  I think for the HD-598 the DAC is more important than the amp. The 598 seems to love the ODAC. I haven't tried the Modi though (yet).
   
  The E9 is really good with the 598 and that's what I'd suggest. I actually think you could find one used for under $75! It's an older version and much cheaper. The 598 is NOT bothered by the 10ohm output impedance. The Magni is a little better, but there's not a dramatic difference when used with the 598.
   
  Oh and I totally think the Modi/Magni is worth the $200, but it just seems overkill for the 598. Many would disagree.
   
  EDIT: You might even be OK with just an E7 or similar. Even a $35 Creative X-Fi Go Pro DAC/AMP made my 598 sound amazing. It measures well too, even has low distortion despite what people say.


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


>


 
    
  Quote:


> Why are 100% transparent amps always labeled as cold, bright and analytical?
> It's rather amusing. I mean how can an amp sound bright when it measures flat?
> Sounds like it's the music or DAC that's bright and not the amp. Or maybe the Magni is so transparent that it's the Modi itself that's kind of bright? Highly unlikely.
> ...
> How does an amp sound warm or cold despite measuring ruler flat? Not talking about distortion.


 
  I agree, it seems more like a reflection of today's modern digital music recordings.  Often the output impedance is why headphones sound different on different amps.  The Magni output impedance is less than 0.1 Ohms, so it won't in of itself have an impact on the headphone sound.
   
  Quote: 





> Love the Magni though! Listening to it now with my HD-598. It's a bit scary considering it needs to be at like 5% volume.


 
  Enjoying my Magni/Modi stack as well.  With my HD-650's I'm typically listening around 9am on the volume dial, depending on the recording of course.
   
  It's been my experience so far that it's best to settle on quality and transparent equipment such as the Magni/Modi combo, then spend the majority of your time and money finding headphones to your liking.  Headphones appear to be what makes the largest impact on SQ, assuming appropriate/adequate electronics are driving them.


----------



## April2Ari

Quote: 





usaudio said:


> I agree, it seems more like a reflection of today's modern digital music recordings.  Often the output impedance is why headphones sound different on different amps.  The Magni output impedance is less than 0.1 Ohms, so it won't in of itself have an impact on the headphone sound.
> 
> Enjoying my Magni/Modi stack as well.  With my HD-650's I'm typically listening around 9am on the volume dial, depending on the recording of course.
> 
> *It's been my experience so far that it's best to settle on quality and transparent equipment such as the Magni/Modi combo, then spend the majority of your time and money finding headphones to your liking.  Headphones appear to be what makes the largest impact on SQ, assuming appropriate/adequate electronics are driving them.*


 
   
  @USAudio...very helpful advice. Thank you so much! It's really helped me narrow down some decisions regarding equipment setups 
   
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Well, I don't know what to say. It sounds exactly how it's supposed to sound. No colorations at all and a very good soundstage. Lots of detail. I think it does sound as clear as it's ever going to get. It doesn't make it any bassier or make it too bright.
> 
> IMO the Magni+Modi is kind of overkill for the HD-598. I mean it is fine with even a portable amp such as a CMOY or that E17 I imagine.
> 
> ...


 
   
  @tdock...thanks again  I agree that the Magni/Modi is probably overkill for the 598's, but I started thinking about the payoff over time with other phones...and although the bass addition on the e17 would probably sound great on the 598's, I am not sure if I would like that on other headphones as well. Hmmm...I am swaying more towards the Magni/Modi today and maybe the e17 + L9 for on the go- probably just the Magni/Modi for starters though, since that is about where my budget is at.
   
  Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I have the HD-595, which is the same thing as the 598 with a different construction.
> 
> I have used them with the Schiit Magni and Modi, and with my Fiio E17. Personally, I don't get enough play on the volume pot of the Magni with the 595, but the sound is excellent. I have the -12dB attenuator pair that gives me more play on the volume knob which eliminated my problem.
> 
> ...


 
   
  @ninja...thanks for the input  I definitely plan on using the setup for more than just my 598's, which is kind of why I am torn. I like that the e17 adds a bit of bass and that there are more controls to adjust- plus it's portable if necessary...but when I start thinking about future phones that I would like to get, the Magni/Modi seems like the way to go- I haven't really heard anything bad about it now that I think about it...


----------



## ruleof72

*What DAC with optical inputs would go well with the Magni?*
   
  I really like the Magni and am thinking it would be a great amp for whatever headphones I end up getting (I'm seriously considering the Mad Dogs at this point) but I can't use the Modi with it because I need a DAC with optical inputs in order to improve on the sound coming straight out of the Squeezebox I use to stream music.
   
  Has anyone else come across this and what DAC did you use? I'd like to keep the DAC cost around $100, less if possible.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

I have no experience with them but FiiO has a couple of DACs that are under $100 (by quite a bit, actually). The D03K and D07 both accept optical input. I can't comment on how good they are but they may be worth looking at if your budget is tight. 

On a personal note, I am starting to get anxious about my Magni. I ordered on Sunday and the status is still stuck at 'accepted'. I hope that if there were a problem with the order, someone would contact me about it. I've got a slight case of cabin fever right now so I have little else to do but think about finally getting to try my HE-400s amped with something other than my laptop or phone. I haven't even had a chance to grab my E07K from my parents' house so I'm really feeling the itch for amplification.

Update: the Magni is now listed as being in production with a 10 day delay. So much for the 1-3 business day estimate that was there all week. :rolleyes:


----------



## Bananaheadlin

As the new Asgard 2 starts rolling in, cant wait to see people's impressions of how their new improved sound quality compares to the Magni's!


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Definitely. I'm tempted to cancel my Magni order and get in line for the Asgard 2. If I have to wait this long for an amp, it may add well be for the fancy new addition. A few comparisons may be able to push me over the edge.

-

I emailed them to cancel my order and got a confirmation of cancellation within 2 minutes. Holy crud, these guys are fast. I've been hearing about how good Schiit handles their customers' concerns and this just drives the point home for me. It makes me feel like I'd be in good hands as one of their customers.


----------



## wes008

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> I emailed them to cancel my order and got a confirmation of cancellation within 2 minutes. Holy crud, these guys are fast. I've been hearing about how good Schiit handles their customers' concerns and this just drives the point home for me. It makes me feel like I'd be in good hands as one of their customers.


 
  They have fantastic customer service, except when it comes to updating the ship time on a product page


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





larrykingsshoes said:


> Definitely. I'm tempted to cancel my Magni order and get in line for the Asgard 2. If I have to wait this long for an amp, it may add well be for the fancy new addition. A few comparisons may be able to push me over the edge.
> 
> -
> 
> I emailed them to cancel my order and got a confirmation of cancellation within 2 minutes. Holy crud, these guys are fast. I've been hearing about how good Schiit handles their customers' concerns and this just drives the point home for me. It makes me feel like I'd be in good hands as one of their customers.


 
   
  Other than additional functionality (if you need/want it), I'm not sure it would be much of an upgrade sound wise over the Magni. A better DAC on the other hand would be a worthwhile choice. I am also constantly tempted by the new shiny stuff.


----------



## LarryKingsShoes

Quote: 





wes008 said:


> They have fantastic customer service, except when it comes to updating the ship time on a product page


 
   
  Haha, it would appear so. I've gotten over that, though. I'll keep my fingers crossed that there isn't a sudden extension in Asgard 2 shipping delays now that I have an order in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Other than additional functionality (if you need/want it), I'm not sure it would be much of an upgrade sound wise over the Magni. A better DAC on the other hand would be a worthwhile choice. I am also constantly tempted by the new shiny stuff.


 
   
  I'm definitely interested in the preamp outputs that the Asgard 2 offers so that played a role in the decision. I wasn't really interested in the original Asgard but the Asgard 2 announcement caught my attention. I'm excited to have the option of keeping the Asgard 2 connected to my Dayton APA150/Def Tech SM65s and just connecting my sources to the headphone amp. I hate getting down to hook different sources to the Dayton and I don't want to keep it running whenever I'm using my headphones. The convenience of it all really makes the extra $160 a little bit easier to swallow.
   
  A DAC is definitely next on my list of things to acquire. The Magni was very appealing because the matching DAC is so affordable. I'm not a huge fan of the idea of spending $450 on a Bifrost with USB but I will be slowly saving money in hopes of finding a used one in the classifieds. In the meantime, I've got the FiiO E07K to let me bypass my laptop sound card.
   
  I definitely don't doubt the competence of the Magni and Modi, I just weighed the pros and cons in my mind and decided to jump on the opportunity to move up the product line. I like what I've been reading about both amps and would proudly use either of them.
   
  On a side note, I checked your profile to see if you had the Modi or Bitfrost and saw that you play bass. I also experiment with the low end. It's nice to run in to another player!


----------



## rickster88

Has anyone found they cannot rid the Magni of static interference? I'm using a Magni/Modi combo with the HE-400s and I'm running out of ideas. I'm using thick interconnect cables from monoprice, a brand new USB cable for the Modi, and the provided wallwart with the Magni. I put two ferrite cores from radioshack on the power cable for the Magni. There is always some form of static that becomes especially obvious with bassy/punchy notes. I have tried plugging the wallwart into different outlets/surge protectors. It is currently plugged directly into the wall. I really want to love these things but the static is a dealbreaker for me unless I can find a way to get rid of it.


----------



## Defiant00

rickster88 said:


> Has anyone found they cannot rid the Magni of static interference? I'm using a Magni/Modi combo with the HE-400s and I'm running out of ideas. I'm using thick interconnect cables from monoprice, a brand new USB cable for the Modi, and the provided wallwart with the Magni. I put two ferrite cores from radioshack on the power cable for the Magni. There is always some form of static that becomes especially obvious with bassy/punchy notes. I have tried plugging the wallwart into different outlets/surge protectors. It is currently plugged directly into the wall. I really want to love these things but the static is a dealbreaker for me unless I can find a way to get rid of it.




You're the first person I've heard with this issue.

Just to see if it might be related to the wiring in your house in general I'd try taking it somewhere else (work, a friend's house, etc.) to verify, but it sounds like it might be defective.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





rickster88 said:


> Has anyone found they cannot rid the Magni of static interference? I'm using a Magni/Modi combo with the HE-400s and I'm running out of ideas. I'm using thick interconnect cables from monoprice, a brand new USB cable for the Modi, and the provided wallwart with the Magni. I put two ferrite cores from radioshack on the power cable for the Magni. There is always some form of static that becomes especially obvious with bassy/punchy notes. I have tried plugging the wallwart into different outlets/surge protectors. It is currently plugged directly into the wall. I really want to love these things but the static is a dealbreaker for me unless I can find a way to get rid of it.


 

 I get bass crackling and static like noises with my DJ100 (38ohm) and Magni. It only seems to occur if I put the volume too high on the amp (it's high, but not loud!). If I turn it down it's gone I think. It only seems to occur when I hear bass. It doesn't occur on any other amp. It's not the source.
   
  I switched my TBSE's (DJ100 with detachable cable) cable to one that's better shielded and thicker and it went away. I can re-create the issue with Monoprice cables and my Cardas HP1. The Cardas has good shielding so this is bizarre.
   
  I also get lots of static from my DJ100 if it's turned up too loud if no music is playing. At one point it felt like I was turning channels on a radio when turning the volume. What makes ZERO sense is that it goes away with a thicker cable on my HEADPHONE. What the heck? Again, not the headphone since it's fine on other amps/sources.
   
  I put a ferrite core/clamp on my power cable and haven't heard it since, but I'm sure I could create this again.
   
  BTW the crackling occurs in the song "Aiya" from the Yoshida Brothers. I think that was it.
   
  It seems like the Magni needs VERY well shielded cables that are pretty thick. No idea why..
   
  I bought a Livewire brand cable from Guitar Center and it's unusable with my DJ100 because I get tons of static like noises, but only when used as a headphone cable. Doesn't occur on any other amps/sources, just the Magni. I tried a Monoprice Thick one and it's dead silent. Same with a cheapy RCA brand 3.5mm cable. The cheaper portable Monoprice cables have worse shielding than the thicker versions. My Mogami cables are also dead silent too.


----------



## RonD2

I had the static problem for a while. It's cured so have faith. I tried everything. I put the amp (Magni) on a separate power strip from the computer (same circuit), replaced a long, cheap USB printer cable with a short $25 audio quest, moved the Modi away from computer and ext hard drives, used aUSB 3 port (Mac mini) and probably a few other things that I can't remember. Haven't had the problem in over a month.

Btw, the static I'm talking about was intermittent and would usually come when there was a sudden increase in volume. I think the very dry, cold air of winter exacerbates the problem. At times, I thought touching (grounding) the Modi would help. 

Good luck. I know your frustration!


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





rickster88 said:


> Has anyone found they cannot rid the Magni of static interference? I'm using a Magni/Modi combo with the HE-400s and I'm running out of ideas. I'm using thick interconnect cables from monoprice, a brand new USB cable for the Modi, and the provided wallwart with the Magni. I put two ferrite cores from radioshack on the power cable for the Magni. There is always some form of static that becomes especially obvious with bassy/punchy notes. I have tried plugging the wallwart into different outlets/surge protectors. It is currently plugged directly into the wall. I really want to love these things but the static is a dealbreaker for me unless I can find a way to get rid of it.


 
  Have you tried the setup with a different computer, or different USB ports on the computer? Perhaps on the other side of the computer, or away from other things? I get noise out of my USB 3.0 ports on the left side of my laptop with wireless receivers, HDMI and power cord plugged in. On the other side, I have a lone USB 2.0 port and have never had any noise from it. Switching ports fixed my issues entirely.
   
  I also disagree with the above post that suggests the Magni needs heavy, shielded cables. That doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Traum

rickster88 said:


> Has anyone found they cannot rid the Magni of static interference? I'm using a Magni/Modi combo with the HE-400s and I'm running out of ideas. I'm using thick interconnect cables from monoprice, a brand new USB cable for the Modi, and the provided wallwart with the Magni. I put two ferrite cores from radioshack on the power cable for the Magni. There is always some form of static that becomes especially obvious with bassy/punchy notes. I have tried plugging the wallwart into different outlets/surge protectors. It is currently plugged directly into the wall. I really want to love these things but the static is a dealbreaker for me unless I can find a way to get rid of it.



I have the M&M stack (plus the PYST cables), and have run into a similar problem before. In my cases, however, I have identified that the problem was caused by noise from the USB connection (most likely coming from the PC?) to the Modi (DAC).

With a regular USB A-to-B cable, I am repeatedly getting static pops and stuff at random intervals. Sometimes there is only a pop or two; other times they come in a series. But when I replaced the regular cable with one that has a ferrite bead at each end, the problem immediately went away. I have subsequently replaced the dual ferrite bead USB cable with one that only has a single smaller ferrite bead, and the music is still noise-free. Re-using a regular USB cable, however, re-introduces the noise.


----------



## ruleof72

*Magni On The Way-DAC and Cable Suggestions Invited*
   
  I just placed my order for a Magni, now the wait begins. I'll be using it to power my living room, Squeezebox-based, system.
   
  I'm still searching for a budget DAC to use with this amp although I can get by with the Squeezebox's internal DAC for the time being. I need a DAC that has optical inputs instead of USB.  I'd love to pick up a Bifrost but that's not going to happen any time soon. The budget is pretty low right now after the amp purchase and pending headphone (probably Mad Dogs) buy, so any help would be great.
   
  I'm also considering getting some higher quality, short, RCA cables. I almost ordered the PSYT set from Schiit but held off on that until I did a bit more research. Any suggestions? Now I see that some of you are having static issues. Is that the cables or maybe the USB connection? I won't be using USB on this setup so hopefully that makes a difference.
   
  I'm really looking forward to this amp and will post my impressions when I've had a chance to give it a proper listen.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





ruleof72 said:


> *Magni On The Way-DAC and Cable Suggestions Invited*
> 
> I just placed my order for a Magni, now the wait begins. I'll be using it to power my living room, Squeezebox-based, system.
> 
> ...


 
  Static issues almost certainly have nothing to do with the cables. Rather, there is no "preference" for the Magni in regards to the types of cable. I personally use the LC-1 RCA interconnect from Blue Jeans Cable (one foot works fine). Like the PYST cables, I have to have a zip tie around them, but they're super high quality and not overpriced.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Static issues almost certainly have nothing to do with the cables. Rather, there is no "preference" for the Magni in regards to the types of cable. I personally use the LC-1 RCA interconnect from Blue Jeans Cable (one foot works fine). Like the PYST cables, I have to have a zip tie around them, but they're super high quality and not overpriced.


 
   
  Definitely have to disagree. It's not so much just static but lots of noise with poorly shielded cables.
  As long as you have good shielding you have nothing to worry about. Most cables won't be a problem at least.
   
  Some cables have awful shielding. The Guitar Center Livewire cheap cables and the Monoprice thin ones are awful.
  The RCA/GE ones at any Wal-Mart are surprisingly good.
   
  If you get Monoprice cables, get the thicker ones which are like 98% plastic.
   
  Also..there can be different types of static/hissing and popping sounds. If you get screeching/hissing/static/popping/cut-outs from your DAC it's due to a crappy USB port. When I used my HRT MSII I often got sound popping and screeching when connected straight to my laptops USB ports. I don't think it's due to a lack of power but just a horrible USB port. Sometimes switching ports works, but not always.
   
  I can't use my ODAC or my old HRT MSII without a powered USB hub. I will never use a USB cable with a ferrite bead. I really think my laptop's USB ports are garbage. Even the ones on my custom built computer are awful.
   
  I do however use a Ferrite on my Magni..not sure if this helps, but can't hurt.
   
  Oh and I wonder if the Modi already has a ferrite bead inside?


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





ruleof72 said:


> *Magni On The Way-DAC and Cable Suggestions Invited*
> 
> I just placed my order for a Magni, now the wait begins. I'll be using it to power my living room, Squeezebox-based, system.
> 
> ...


 
  I got G-Snake RCA cables a long time ago before realizing that both the E9 and O2 (weird about those - letter+number and letter+number) need dual RCA into single RCA cables.  So these expensive cables sat in a box until I ordered my Magni.  They look nice but I can't use them with my other amps to find out if they make a difference.  I could AB them with the $5 RCA cables on the Magni.  I'm running an HRT MusicStreamer ii+ to Magni.
   
  What's kind of weird about Schiit is that they seem to me to be traditionalists and the USB input on the Bifrost felt like an extra-price capitulation to the winds of change.  It's so weird that they have USB-only input on Modi until you consider them in another way.
   
  You can sort of tell that Schiit thinks about problems to solve more than it thinks about a coherently logical and predictable product launch schedule.  I don't have any inside information, but I wouldn't be surprised if Jason and Co. were trying to solve the 'can we kick the crap out of FiiO and NuForce and all the other beginner DAC/Amp producers at a workable price?' question and then went hellbent at that and pared away options till it fit in the $99 box.  I for one am glad that they pared away input, wall wart, and distribution options over sonic ones to great extent, although they admit in their FAQ that they went with designs that they don't normally consider for more expensive gear.
   
  All I can find for optical input DACs are either very expensive or very cheap (and therefore of questionable quality).


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Definitely have to disagree. It's not so much just static but lots of noise with poorly shielded cables.
> As long as you have good shielding you have nothing to worry about. Most cables won't be a problem at least.
> 
> Some cables have awful shielding. The Guitar Center Livewire cheap cables and the Monoprice thin ones are awful.
> ...


 
  I'd suggest there's a problem with your Magni or your setup in general, then. My point isn't that there's nothing to gain with a better cable, my point is there's nothing inherently about the Magni in particular that "prefers" a specific kind of cable/shielding. If your noise is originating from your Magni's bias, then there is something wrong with the Magni. Getting better cables to improve your specific setup means you have something faulty because I get zero noise with any of my RCA cables, and since this conversation has started I've done it  with seven or eight different sets.


----------



## ruleof72

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I got G-Snake RCA cables a long time ago before realizing that both the E9 and O2 (weird about those - letter+number and letter+number) need dual RCA into single RCA cables.  So these expensive cables sat in a box until I ordered my Magni.  They look nice but I can't use them with my other amps to find out if they make a difference.  I could AB them with the $5 RCA cables on the Magni.  I'm running an HRT MusicStreamer ii+ to Magni.
> 
> What's kind of weird about Schiit is that they seem to me to be traditionalists and the USB input on the Bifrost felt like an extra-price capitulation to the winds of change.  It's so weird that they have USB-only input on Modi until you consider them in another way.
> 
> ...


 
  I think the Magni will be a great pairing for my system as it stands now. As far as the DAC goes, the one in the Squeezebox is supposedly pretty decent, although it's now 6 years old. All my music is ripped/streamed at 16/44khz so I shouldn't have any issues for the time being. I did see the FIIO D03k, a $30 DAC with optical inputs. That is interesting although I wonder if it will be a significant improvement over what the Squeezebox has. It may just be worth the experiment at that price, though.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I'd suggest there's a problem with your Magni or your setup in general, then. My point isn't that there's nothing to gain with a better cable, my point is there's nothing inherently about the Magni in particular that "prefers" a specific kind of cable/shielding. If your noise is originating from your Magni's bias, then there is something wrong with the Magni. Getting better cables to improve your specific setup means you have something faulty because I get zero noise with any of my RCA cables, and since this conversation has started I've done it  with seven or eight different sets.


 
   
  Nothing wrong with my Magni or setup. 100% sure of this. You would really have to be using the same headphones as I am. It's less audible with my HD-650 and Q701. The headphone that makes it the most audible is the DJ100 (TBSE). Completely quiet with ANY cables on my Headroom Micro, E9 and any other amp. Perhaps the Magni is overkill for a 38ohm headphone.
   
*It's not that audible really* and shouldn't be a problem with normal volume levels. It seems to get worse when you change volume levels. It mostly occurs when no music is playing.
   
  The problem was gone when I changed headphone and interconnect cables to ones with better shielding. Zero noise. How is that a problem with my setup when no other amps have this problem even when using the poorly shielded cable?
   
  BTW It still occurs when changing sources. It's not caused by the source.
   
  Not worried about it since it's gone now.
   
  Also, yes I know that the Magni doesn't prefer any specific cables. For anyone that does get noise (not related to USB), use a better shielded cable if you can.
   
  It also occurs with any surge protector with noise filtering and without, so it's not bad/noisy power or anything.
   
  It is totally bizarre that even a headphone cable with poor shielding could increase levels of noise.
   
  My guess is that the Magni is noisier with crappy/poorly shielded cables with low impedance headphones. No idea...


----------



## LugBug1

The Magni isn't perfect, what you are paying for is sound quality. The housing is cheap and it is susceptible to interference. Mobile phone interference for e.g can be heard if your phone is near by. I've had a few amps like this in the past and no cable is going to change it. Best way to eliminate it is to keep the amp as far away from your computer,phone etc as poss.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Google FCC part15B and see for yourselves what it tests for since the magni modi is certified under this section


----------



## Kamakahah

I have a pretty busy setup with tons of cables all over the place and a very confined desk were my magni/modi sit right between my tower and monitor with maybe an inch or two to spare. Top it off using a cheap $5 surge protector in a old condo with terrible wiring (honestly it's like a 5 year old wired this place). I have zero problems. Even when I plugged in a pair of Monoprice 9927 IEMs just for fun, it was silent. 
I won't try to comment on what your exact problem might be, but I just wanted to show even in a space that is far from optimal the unit can work problem free.


----------



## sunseeker888

of course the Magni and Modi conform to fcc 15(b). if they didn't, neither would be as popular since both would be considered non-compliant, and relegated to sketchy eBay listings, etc. IMO
   
  To have sporadic noise induced into the amp's power supply cord is a totally separate kettle-o-fish.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





sunseeker888 said:


> of course the Magni and Modi conform to fcc 15(b). if they didn't, neither would be as popular since both would be considered non-compliant, and relegated to sketchy eBay listings, etc. IMO
> 
> To have sporadic noise induced into the amp's power supply cord is a totally separate kettle-o-fish.


 
  the charger by itself doesn't seem to be FCC approved although you can't really approve the magni without using a charger, I am assuming the setups involved:
   
   
  source+magni+charger
  source+modi+magni+charger
  source+magni+charger+headphone
  source+modi+magni+charger+headphone
  source+modi+???
   
  since shiit only approves this charger so far, it has to be the only one that was tested with


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> the charger by itself doesn't seem to be FCC approved although you can't really approve the magni without using a charger, I am assuming the setups involved:
> 
> since shiit only approves this charger so far, it has to be the only one that was tested with


 
   
  The charge does seem to be the most inconsistent piece of the stack. A number of people have reported problems with it. After trying the setup with different computers and cables, I'd probably point the finger towers the charger.


----------



## fihidelity

I just ordered myself a Magni last night, it says it's in production but hopefully it shouldn't be too long before it's here.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Um--actually, FCC Class B applies only to products with a clock frequency of 9kHz or higher--in this case, Modi.
   
  FCC is not required on power amps, wall transformers, etc that do not (a) have a microprocessor or (b) have a switching supply.
   
  Modi is FCC compliant, as with all of our DACs.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Oh right, I just glossed over FCC approval in the manual didn't notice only applied to modi


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Is the reason the Modi caps at 24/96 for monetary or hardware reasons? Is there an upgrade capability?


----------



## USAudio

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Is the reason the Modi caps at 24/96 for monetary or hardware reasons? Is there an upgrade capability?


 
   
  See the FAQ:  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/about-modi/


----------



## ninjames

Got the Audeze LCD-2 on demo today. The Magni drives them SO WELL. I don't feel the sound is muddy at all. Tried out of the E17 and Little Dot MKIII just to compare and yep, I get a muddy sound out of those. The Magni and Modi works great. The -12dB attenuators I have allow me to get to about 3 o'clock on the pot before it becomes uncomfortable.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Got the *Audeze LCD-2* on demo today. *The Magni drives them SO WELL*. I don't feel the sound is muddy at all. Tried out of the E17 and Little Dot MKIII just to compare and yep, I get a muddy sound out of those. The Magni and Modi works great. The -12dB attenuators I have allow me to get to about 3 o'clock on the pot before it becomes uncomfortable.


 
  +1
   
  I think its a great match


----------



## EyeDoc

deleted


----------



## hodgjy

Yes, it's called the Bifrost.
   
  Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Is the reason the Modi caps at 24/96 for monetary or hardware reasons? *Is there an upgrade capability*?


----------



## disastermouse

hodgjy said:


> Yes, it's called the Bifrost.




LAWL!


----------



## slain72

I bought a Magni/Modi approximately a month ago. At first, I was happy with it because it was a big upgrade over uDac-2 for my HD600 and DT990s. However, over time I noticed a significant channel imbalance in my setup. I don't know if I just have terrible ears and didn't notice it at first or if it got worse over time, but anyway... I first figured it was my headphones, so I tried swapping the HD600 cable jacks to each earcup, but then it sounded imbalanced toward the other ear. I also downmixed to mono using the Foobar DSP to make sure it wasn't in my head. I then figured it might be the pot being too low, so I cranked down the digital volume and cranked up the pot, but it was still there.
   
  So clearly something was wrong with the Magni/Modi (my coworkers: "What a piece of Schiit! Lol."). I shot Jason at Schiit an email asking about it to see if I could fix it. He replied with:
   
"It's extremely improbable (but not impossible) that the Magni has channel imbalance with the pot set that high. Our equipment is checked with both instruments and ears before its ships.

That said, to isolate the problem:

Swap the RCA cables to the Magni left to right. Does the problem change channels? If it does, then either Modi has a problem (highly unlikely) or there's a volume control acting in your system on the computer side.

If it does not change sides, and you'd like us to take a look at your Magni, we'll get you an RA. We'll measure it here and repair it and return it at no charge if we find the channel imbalance."
   
So, I tried what he suggested, but the imbalance stayed on the same side. Looked like the Magni was the problem. I sent it in to Schiit and they got it back in about a week (fast!). I got it shipped back to me free of charge, so I guess it actually did have a problem.
   
Regardless, it sounds great now. I'm also very, very satisfied with the customer service I received. I don't have any idea what their rate of failure is, but figured I'd let people know that even if they happen to get a defective product, Schiit does not slouch in their customer service or repair departments.


----------



## solserenade

I suggest you read about the Magni and see how many people have problems with the volume knob.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





solserenade said:


> I suggest you read about the Magni and see how many people have problems with the volume knob.


 
   
  Just to clear this up: very few at Slain's level, out of 2000 or so.
   
  Slain's problem was with imbalance at 11:00-12:00, not in the first 5% of rotation. It was a broken pot--something we have recently shored up with a new design that has "outriggers" on the pot to stabilize it. A small amount of imbalance is normal for all small pots, but imbalance at 11:00 isn't normal in any way, shape or form.
   
  Again, if you have problems, contact us, and we'll get it sorted out for you. No worries!


----------



## Greystaff

I am not sure if I have a problem or not. I have had a Magni for about two weeks or so. Sound is great, and I so have managed to deal with the channel imbalance that I have found. Up until today, I have been using some Monster Inspiration headphones. I could only turn it up a small amount before it became uncomfortable. So I ended up turning down the volume in iTunes to nearly half on some of my louder music with the volume on the Magni maybe pointing to where  seven o'clock is on a clock (no imbalance here). Not turned up that much. Any lower on the volume makes the Magni exhibit volume imbalance. I swapped out to some Sennheiser HD650 headphones today. I can turn the volume up a bit more in iTunes, but still cannot play iTunes at full without it getting too loud with the volume on the Magni at 7 o'clock. In another thread, they think I should be able to turn it higher without it getting too loud. Is that normal or not? Just noticed something when swapping from the Inspirations to the Sennheiser HD650. When I swapped, the sound on the HD650 was a lot lower (to be expected). When I turned the volume up, the imbalance was noticeable until I moved up about another notch above the level where the Inspirations were smooth.


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

I have a set of DT 990 pro 250 ohm headphones and right now I have them set up with a Asus Xonar DX soundcard and a FiiO E11 portable amp but I don't think the FiiO gives enough power to them or I am missing a bit of oomph in them. Now it could be just the headphones not being what I desire but it just feels they lack a bit of presence sometimes so I thought maybe it's the amp.
   
  Long story short what kind of difference would I get with a magni compared to the little E11? and also, I'm a total newb, but is the Xonar DX enough as a DAC or would I need something else desktop wise coupled with the Magni? Thanks to anyone who answers


----------



## AK7579

Just ordered an M&M stack. Very excited! Can't wait to replace the E7 I have been using at my desk with this setup.


----------



## slain72

Quote: 





seanmcloughlin7 said:


> I have a set of DT 990 pro 250 ohm headphones and right now I have them set up with a Asus Xonar DX soundcard and a FiiO E11 portable amp but I don't think the FiiO gives enough power to them or I am missing a bit of oomph in them. Now it could be just the headphones not being what I desire but it just feels they lack a bit of presence sometimes so I thought maybe it's the amp.
> 
> Long story short what kind of difference would I get with a magni compared to the little E11? and also, I'm a total newb, but is the Xonar DX enough as a DAC or would I need something else desktop wise coupled with the Magni? Thanks to anyone who answers


 
  I have a set of DT990 Pro 250 ohm that I used to use with a uDac-2. People always said the DT990s were super bright, but I had no idea what they were talking about because they sounded only slightly bright. When I switched to Modi/Magni, I noticed that first, the headphones became way more detailed and second, their known sound signature came out. Thus, super hot highs and substantial lows. I presume this is because the headphones are finally getting enough power, as my HD600s don't sound much brighter on Modi/Magni vs uDac-2 (though they certainly sound better!).
   
  To answer your question, I've never tried the E11 so I couldn't say with certainty, but if you feel that the DT990s aren't particularly bright on your E11, I would guess the Magni would make them both more detailed, give you more presence, and be a good deal more bright.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





greystaff said:


> I am not sure if I have a problem or not. I have had a Magni for about two weeks or so. Sound is great, and I so have managed to deal with the channel imbalance that I have found. Up until today, I have been using some Monster Inspiration headphones. I could only turn it up a small amount before it became uncomfortable. So I ended up turning down the volume in iTunes to nearly half on some of my louder music with the volume on the Magni maybe pointing to where  seven o'clock is on a clock (no imbalance here). Not turned up that much. Any lower on the volume makes the Magni exhibit volume imbalance. I swapped out to some Sennheiser HD650 headphones today. I can turn the volume up a bit more in iTunes, but still cannot play iTunes at full without it getting too loud with the volume on the Magni at 7 o'clock. In another thread, they think I should be able to turn it higher without it getting too loud. Is that normal or not? Just noticed something when swapping from the Inspirations to the Sennheiser HD650. When I swapped, the sound on the HD650 was a lot lower (to be expected). When I turned the volume up, the imbalance was noticeable until I moved up about another notch above the level where the Inspirations were smooth.


 
  Thats normal. The Magni has high gain, so it is loud. I had to turn my pc down quite a lot to get past 7 oclock with my LCD2's. I would imagine that the only headphones where you may be able to get substantial freedom on the pot is with 600 ohm's. Dunno if anyone has tried some Beyers here?
  That being said, it isn't too much of a deal turning your computer down a bit. I've never heard any degrading of sound quality doing this compared to it being 100%.


----------



## disastermouse

lugbug1 said:


> Thats normal. The Magni has high gain, so it is loud. I had to turn my pc down quite a lot to get past 7 oclock with my LCD2's. I would imagine that the only headphones where you may be able to get substantial freedom on the pot is with 600 ohm's. Dunno if anyone has tried some Beyers here?
> That being said, it isn't too much of a deal turning your computer down a bit. I've never heard any degrading of sound quality doing this compared to it being 100%.




I can crank it to 1 o'clock on the HE-500. Between 11 and 2 is where it usually sits.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I can crank it to 1 o'clock on the HE-500. Between 11 and 2 is where it usually sits.


 
   
  Do you apply DSP, including Replaygain? And what do you use as a DAC? Both have influence on that...


----------



## disastermouse

rusta said:


> Do you apply DSP, including Replaygain? And what do you use as a DAC? Both have influence on that...



I have an HRT MusicStreamer II+ and don't apply any equalizers or effects. I don't understand people who say they have to stop at 7 o'clock. 7 o'clock is barely a nudge on the pot. We are considering 12 o'clock as the top of the pot, aren't we? And 1-2 o'clock would be top-right.


----------



## disastermouse

rusta said:


> Do you apply DSP, including Replaygain? And what do you use as a DAC? Both have influence on that...



I have an HRT MusicStreamer II+ and don't apply any equalizers or effects. I don't understand people who say they have to stop at 7 o'clock. 7 o'clock is barely a nudge on the pot. We are considering 12 o'clock as the top of the pot, aren't we? And 1-2 o'clock would be top-right.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I have an HRT MusicStreamer II+ and don't apply any equalizers or effects. I don't understand people who say they have to stop at 7 o'clock. 7 o'clock is barely a nudge on the pot. We are considering 12 o'clock as the top of the pot, aren't we? And 1-2 o'clock would be top-right.


 
   
  I haven't tried Magni, to be honest... I am just comparing to my O2/ODAC where I barely pass 10 o'clock position with LCD-2/HD800 on 1x gain.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I can crank it to 1 o'clock on the HE-500. Between 11 and 2 is where it usually sits.


 
  The HE500's are a little harder to drive then the LCD2's but even so, if your computer is on full volume then thats gonna be pretty loud bro..!
   
  I can handle loud music, played in bands for a very long time. But the Magni at 12 oclock is 'Motorhead at Hammersmith' dude!


----------



## disastermouse

lugbug1 said:


> The HE500's are a little harder to drive then the LCD2's but even so, if your computer is on full volume then thats gonna be pretty loud bro..!
> 
> I can handle loud music, played in bands for a very long time. But the Magni at 12 oclock is 'Motorhead at Hammersmith' dude!



Ya? It doesn't seem loud to me. 10 o'clock is quieter listening for me.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Ya? It doesn't seem loud to me. 10 o'clock is quieter listening for me.


 
   
  So you don't use any VST plugin, replaygain or other DSP, have all the software volume controls on 100%, use HRT Music Streamer II+ with 2.25vrms output voltage (in comparison to 2vrms of ODAC) and still get past 12 o'clock with Magni on 5x gain? o_O
   
  There must be something I overlooked...


----------



## disastermouse

rusta said:


> So you don't use any VST plugin, replaygain or other DSP, have all the software volume controls on 100%, use HRT Music Streamer II+ with 2.25vrms output voltage (in comparison to 2vrms of ODAC) and still get past 12 o'clock with Magni on 5x gain? o_O
> 
> There must be something I overlooked...



Maybe I'm growing deaf? I listened to a lot of Godflesh and punk rock in the early '90s.

What?! Could you speak up, sir?


----------



## ninjames

I listen around 1 o'clock .. but I have -12 dB attenuators on mine.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Maybe I'm growing deaf? I listened to a lot of Godflesh and punk rock in the early '90s.
> 
> What?! Could you speak up, sir?


 
  mmmmmmmmmm, Streetcleaner


----------



## fcpchop88

Using the magni and modi I get to 12 olcock on my hd600's with certain tracks. It is pretty damn loud at that level though, but people not being able to get passed 7 olcock sounds crazy to me too, even my hd25iis can get to 10-11 before I'd consider it much too loud.


----------



## xnor

Many headphone produce over 100 dB SPL with just 1 mW of power. Assuming it's 100 dB SPL @ 1 mW and that the average RMS amplitude of your music is -15 dB you're still at an imo loud 85 dB SPL.
   
  Into 32 ohms the corresponding volume position would be around 7:30, into 300 ohms about 9:30.
   
  If you're listening to classical music you might have to turn up the volume more, but if you're listening to dynamically compressed stuff you will run into permanent hearing damage.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> mmmmmmmmmm, Streetcleaner


 
  Streetcleaner is pretty raw, but I got into 'Pure' pretty hard.  I still think that 'Spite' and 'Mothra' are defining songs for them.  Oddly, my fave on 'Pure' was 'Baby Blue Eyes'.


----------



## ruleof72

*I got some new Schiit!*
   
  My Magni arrived today!
   

   
  After a couple of hours of listening to the Magni hooked up to my Squeezebox and Mad Dogs I can say that the major difference is that the sound is more "complete" as compared to driving the Mad Dogs from the Squeezebox. The bass is more solid and everything just seems stronger. I usually listen at moderate volumes and with the Magni I am finding that the volume knob is between 9 and 10. I have the Squeezebox internal volume set at 100%
   
  So far, so great! I have noticed a big improvement in the sound. The Magni is well-built and good looking. I plan on doing a lot more listening over the next week or so and I will probably post a proper review at that point.


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

Quote: 





slain72 said:


> I have a set of DT990 Pro 250 ohm that I used to use with a uDac-2. People always said the DT990s were super bright, but I had no idea what they were talking about because they sounded only slightly bright. When I switched to Modi/Magni, I noticed that first, the headphones became way more detailed and second, their known sound signature came out. Thus, super hot highs and substantial lows. I presume this is because the headphones are finally getting enough power, as my HD600s don't sound much brighter on Modi/Magni vs uDac-2 (though they certainly sound better!).
> 
> To answer your question, I've never tried the E11 so I couldn't say with certainty, but if you feel that the DT990s aren't particularly bright on your E11, I would guess the Magni would make them both more detailed, give you more presence, and be a good deal more bright.


 
  Ordered a Magni and it should be here next week  Stoked. Even if it doesn't sound much different (I hope it will) it will be nice to have an amp I don't need to charge anyway. thanks for the reply too


----------



## eac3

Quote: 





seanmcloughlin7 said:


> Ordered a Magni and it should be here next week  Stoked. Even if it doesn't sound much different (I hope it will) it will be nice to have an amp I don't need to charge anyway. thanks for the reply too


 
   
  Is it typical for an order to be stuck in pending for 3 business days? Ordered Wednesday night.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





eac3 said:


> Is it typical for an order to be stuck in pending for 3 business days? Ordered Wednesday night.


 

 At one point, the Magni was listed as not shipping for several days. It's still "in production."


----------



## eac3

Quote: 





imackler said:


> At one point, the Magni was listed as not shipping for several days. It's still "in production."


 
   
  Thanks, I am not sure if this was listed last week when I ordered, but I guess I will be a little more patient (Wednesday).


----------



## AK7579

I feel you bro, I ordered mine last Tuesday the 12th and I received my tracking number today


----------



## imackler

Does anyone have a set of bumper feet you're not using? Or a cheap place to buy some?


----------



## bankerkid

Hey guys,
   
  I currently own an HD600 and a Fiio E7 DAC+Amp. Would the M&M stack be a noticeable upgrade over my current set-up?


----------



## drm870

^
  Replace "HD 600" with "Mad Dogs" and ""E7" with "E17" and you've got my predicament.


----------



## bankerkid

Went ahead and purchased the M&M and will give it a shot. Given how inexpensive they are (relatively speaking and in relation to their rave reviews), I figure that it can't hurt.
   
  Does anybody know if the M&M stack comes with the cables necessary to connect the DAC to the Amp?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Tuco1965

They don't.


----------



## Traum

bankerkid said:


> Went ahead and purchased the M&M and will give it a shot. Given how inexpensive they are (relatively speaking and in relation to their rave reviews), I figure that it can't hurt.
> 
> Does anybody know if the M&M stack comes with the cables necessary to connect the DAC to the Amp?
> 
> Thanks!



Nope. Gotta supply all your own cables (RCA & USB). And with a regular cheapo USB A-to-B cable, I got quite a bit of static / popping noise coming through from the PC. Thankfully, a ferrite bead quickly took care of that.


----------



## bankerkid

Oh damn. Can anybody suggest me an RCA cable that I can purchase off of a site like Amazon? I'm rather new to all this and don't know exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tuco1965

Schiit sells cables. http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12 If they haven't shipped yet, add them to your order.


----------



## bankerkid

Thanks for the recommendation. Unfortunately, it seems like they're out of stock for now. Do you have any other recommendations for a similar cable?
   
  Also, it seems like the O2/ODAC and M&M are pretty comparable in quality. However, adding together the difference in shipping costs and the need for a high quality cable, and the two come pretty close in costs.


----------



## AK7579

I purchased the USB and RCA cables from monoprice


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

I would recommend monoprice as well. I don't want to undermine Jason but aside from being separated, the pyst cables look like nothing special.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> I would recommend monoprice as well. I don't want to undermine Jason but aside from being separated, the pyst cables look like nothing special.


 
  You're not undermining us at all. I'm honestly surprised how many people buy PYST--they are good solid cables, but the main distinguishing factor is that they are short, so they're good for stacking our gear. That's really all there is to it. You won't be transported into audio nirvana if you buy them. And they can "levitate" the Modi, since they're relatively thick.
   
  Monoprice is perfectly fine for cables--heck, we use them, and recommend them, all the time--but to be honest, I wish they'd make interconnects like their 3.5mm to dual RCA adapters (the white ones), with less rigid cabling.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> I purchased the USB and RCA cables from monoprice


 
   
  I was going to mention monoprice, but since I haven't used any of there cables for my Magni/Modi I didn't mention it. I have had great experiences with their cables and adapters on my other gear though. 
   
  I am using this: http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-A-Male-B-Male-Cable-Lighted/dp/B003ES5ZQE
   
  Amazon cable with my Modi and have no problems what-so-ever and it matches my desktop lighting. 
   
  Then I use the PYST interconnects from Schiit.


----------



## bankerkid

Thanks, guys, I guess I'll go ahead and grab one off of Monoprice since they've received Jason's blessings.
   
  At the risk of sounding completely oblivious with regards to basic cable technology, *what type of RCA cable am I looking for?* It seems like there's many different types.


----------



## eac3

Quote: 





bankerkid said:


> Thanks, guys, I guess I'll go ahead and grab one off of Monoprice since they've received Jason's blessings.
> 
> At the risk of sounding completely oblivious with regards to basic cable technology, *what type of RCA cable am I looking for?* It seems like there's many different types.


 
  I ordered these the other day:
   
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=5346&seq=1&format=2
   
  and 
   
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5598&seq=1&format=2
   
  The first link is for connecting between the DAC and the AMP, and the second link is for connecting to my computer. I just realized there is a USB input. Back to Monoprice..err..Amazon, since monoprice charges shipping.


----------



## bankerkid

Thanks, eac3. I went ahead and ordered the RCA Plug that you recommended, and found a A Male to B Male USB on Monoprice as well. Since the wall wart is included with the Magni, I'm guessing that I have all the necessary cables to get the M&M stack working once everything comes in?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





bankerkid said:


> Thanks, eac3. I went ahead and ordered the RCA Plug that you recommended, and found a A Male to B Male USB on Monoprice as well. Since the wall wart is included with the Magni, I'm guessing that I have all the necessary cables to get the M&M stack working once everything comes in?


 
   
  USB and RCA, so yeah, you should be good to go.


----------



## Impulse

Hi, I'm looking for a living room solution for my headphones and I've got a question...

I know double amp'ing's generally frowned upon but well, I don't have a ton of options... Lemme explain, I'm looking for an amp for my living room to drive a pair of Mad Dogs, my low end Denon AVR has few to no outputs and even tho my DVR has optical & RCA outs the volume isn't variable.

Which brings me back to the topic of double amp'ing. Would it be advised not to plug the Magni into the headphone output of my AVR-1612 or could it work alright if the output's clean enough? I'd love to get the Magni if that's a viable option, would probably even get an extra AC adapter so I can occasionally move it to my desk without unplugging that and pulling it out...

Otherwise I guess I need to find either a portable DAC/amp that's powerful enough *and* has optical input (so the unit itself can serve as my pseudo volume remote) or a new AVR...  I suppose I could also run RCA out from the DVR/BD to the Magni and plug the AC adapter in near the couch somewhere...


----------



## AK7579

Got my M&M stack today!!! It is super small with lots of heft and a solid feel. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow to enjoy it since I left all the cables I need there.


----------



## tdockweiler

Why do so many people buy from Monoprice other than price? You guys do know Target and Wal-Mart sells cables that are just as cheap right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? They all come from the same country. No waiting required. RCA and GE brand cables are perfectly fine. Despite being super thick, the Monoprice wires are ultra thin inside. Not that this matters. It's like 98% plastic.
   
  For example, the super thick ones have the same gauge of wire as this:
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021816&p_id=9765&seq=1&format=2
  The mobile one seems to have less shielding though.
   
  I buy all my cables from Redco or make them for cheap. I usually use Mogami W2893 which is dirt cheap. I also like Belden wire which is made in the USA. That's what Blue Jeans Cable uses I think. Markertek also sells some pre-made cables which are good.
   
  I always make sure everything has good shielding. I really like the GE Ultra Pro at Target. It's clear and you can see the shielding. It comes with an RCA to mini adapter. Runs about $9, but probably has way better shielding than any Monoprice wire.
   
  BTW I imagine the PYST cables are made inside the USA. That's a bonus for some. I don't go that far, but I do prefer US built amps and DACs.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Why do so many people buy from Monoprice other than price? You guys do know Target and Wal-Mart sells cables that are just as cheap right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Target and Wal-Mart charge like $20 for what you can get at Monoprice for $3. And people suggest Monoprice because it's tried and true. Why recommend something else when it works? People are looking for budget cables that work well and that's what's recommended. The PYST cost 1/5 of what a Magni itself costs, which in the scheme of budgeting, is significant. I personally use a Blue Jeans RCA cable but some people don't want to spend that and some people can't make them themselves. If they have a problem with a cable they can return it and get a different one.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Target and Wal-Mart charge like $20 for what you can get at Monoprice for $3. And people suggest Monoprice because it's tried and true. Why recommend something else when it works? People are looking for budget cables that work well and that's what's recommended. The PYST cost 1/5 of what a Magni itself costs, which in the scheme of budgeting, is significant. I personally use a Blue Jeans RCA cable but some people don't want to spend that and some people can't make them themselves. If they have a problem with a cable they can return it and get a different one.


 
   
  Oh sorry, yes you are right that Wal-Mart and others charge $20 for a USB cable, which is pretty high. No way i'm paying $20 for a low quality USB cable. They also seem to sell zero powered USB hubs within 50 miles of me unless you want to pay $40+.
   
  I hope you really weren't talking about regular interconnect cables (which is what I meant) because you can get them for $5 at both Wal-Mart, Target and whoever else. RCA brand stuff is actually good and I know it's not actually made by RCA, but whatever. Some of the Belkin stuff is OK but does cost more. Not sure why.
   
  I'd rather pay $5 for a cable in a local store then have to wait and have it shipped to me. Shipping at Monoprice is dirt cheap though. If they didn't offer 1st class mail then it wouldn't be as good of a deal.
   
  I do tend to pay a little more. For example any random Belden, Canare, Mogami or whatever else is going to be better than Monoprice. Not just sound (I won't go there). I just think that Monoprice audio cables aren't really any better than the store bought stuff despite them looking like they're more durable and having a higher gauge of wire (which it doesn't).
   
  I think I'm going to buy one of those Audioquest or Pangea $30 USB cables just because they look cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only time I hear a difference with USB cables is when one is defective.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Oh sorry, yes you are right that Wal-Mart and others charge $20 for a USB cable, which is pretty high. No way i'm paying $20 for a low quality USB cable. They also seem to sell zero powered USB hubs within 50 miles of me unless you want to pay $40+.
> 
> I hope you really weren't talking about regular interconnect cables (which is what I meant) because you can get them for $5 at both Wal-Mart, Target and whoever else. RCA brand stuff is actually good and I know it's not actually made by RCA, but whatever. Some of the Belkin stuff is OK but does cost more. Not sure why.
> 
> ...


 
  It's just that, when people are asking, they're asking for sites. I'm sure people know they can go down to WalMart and buy cables. Some people don't like going into those stores .. personally, I haven't been inside a Target or WalMart more than three times since I got Amazon Prime about a year ago. Monoprice is simply recommended because they're cheap, they work and they're tested by scores of us here, is all.
   
  Like I said, I personally bought a Blue Jeans interconnect and I would highly recommend anybody else do the same. I'm about to buy a Norse Audio cable for my HE-400 I don't mess with USB unless it has ferrite chokes because I've had noise in the past.


----------



## Impulse

Monoprice also has a much wider variety of cable lengths and connection types, and they're usually still cheaper than your $5 Walmart/Target cable ($2-3 for shorter runs, shipping cost is mostly offset by taxes and gas).

Personally, I'd rather just have precisely what I want delivered to my door rather than waste time driving anywhere hoping they have what I need for a decent price etc. 

I've bought cables at Walmart and even Radio Shack tho, prices stink at the latter but it isn't as bad a Best Buy and they still have a wide variety of audio stuff (specially size adapters and 90 degree adapters, etc).


----------



## bankerkid

Hey guys,
   
  Just want to double check - there is no need for me to ever turn off my M&M stack, right? Specifically, the amp.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/everyday-tech/vampire-power.htm


----------



## bankerkid

Haha thanks for that. I definitely plan on turning them off whenever I remember to. But in the event that I don't... leaving them on for days on end won't cause damage to any of the parts in any way, shape, or form, correct?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





bankerkid said:


> Haha thanks for that. I definitely plan on turning them off whenever I remember to. But in the event that I don't... leaving them on for days on end won't cause damage to any of the parts in any way, shape, or form, correct?


 
   
  Correct.


----------



## crayonhead

Question, for the wall wart, do you need a voltage converter for Canada?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

No


----------



## waxdoctor

jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> To clarify some things:
> 
> ...



Hi,

If I connect my HD 201(24 ohm) to magni I get with some tunes at mid/high frequencies clipping/distortion from 9 o'oclock ongoing. Change to some 32 ohm HP the clipping/distortion is away also behind 12 o'clock. HD 201 on another HP amp same tunes no clipping/distortion at all. What could it be? Thanks


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





waxdoctor said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I connect my HD 201(24 ohm) to magni I get with some tunes at mid/high frequencies clipping/distortion from 9 o'oclock ongoing. Change to some 32 ohm HP the clipping/distortion is away also behind 12 o'clock. HD 201 on another HP amp same tunes no clipping/distortion at all. What could it be? Thanks


 
   
  impedence maybe


----------



## jpongin

I have the MM stack at work, and I love it with my DT770 Pros 250ohm.  And I was going to get the Asgard2 / Bifrost stack for home to power my DT880 250ohm Pros.
   
  Is it worth getting the Asgard2 / Bifrost stack if I'm only listening to 320kbps compressed lossy files on DT880 250ohm Pros?  Or would the MM stack be a better fit?
   
  I feel like the Asgard2 / Bifrost would be a better fit if I were listening to FLAC files on better cans... say the LCD3's or the HE-400s.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?


----------



## Impulse

Have you ever checked if you can actually hear the difference between 320kbps and FLAC? Vast majority of people can't, the quality of the original recording is usually more of a factor than anything at that point... 

The Asgard2 supplies more power into high impedance headphones and has a number of extra convenience features (pre-outs, gain switch, etc.) that make it attractive even if you take SQ out of the equitation. I've never had a DAC on the Bitfrost's level so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





jpongin said:


> I have the MM stack at work, and I love it with my DT770 Pros 250ohm.  And I was going to get the Asgard2 / Bifrost stack for home to power my DT880 250ohm Pros.
> 
> Is it worth getting the Asgard2 / Bifrost stack if I'm only listening to 320kbps compressed lossy files on DT880 250ohm Pros?  Or would the MM stack be a better fit?
> 
> I feel like the Asgard2 / Bifrost would be a better fit if I were listening to FLAC files on better cans... say the LCD3's or the HE-400s.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?


 
   
  Typically better equipment will sound better even with 128kbps mp3s, and at 320 most people can't hear a difference between that and FLAC. Given a choice between the M&M vs B&A I'd take the B&A regardless of source file quality.
   
  With that said, I find that the cans make the biggest difference, so personally I'd probably choose M&M + LCD-2 (or other higher-end can) over B&A + DT880.


----------



## deadie

[size=small]Very happy with the Magni driving my UE10 Pro - nice, punchy but controlled power to breath life into the neutral IEMs.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]There is channel imbalance (right bias) present during the first 1-2mm of play in the volume knob, but at normal listening levels all is good.  The Magni is fine with my LCD-2s, but coming from the Lyr, the Magni doesn't put out anywhere near the power that the LCD-2 needs.  I really want to know how the Mjolnir sounds with the orthos, but I'm having fun right now with seeing how a variety of new, cheap tech plays with the UE10.[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]Right now, I'm playing FLAC / JRiver18 / DAC / Magni.  Have been playing around with a variety of portable DACS - HRT Music Streamer II, HRT Microstreamer, Dragonfly, and D1. [/size]
   
  I thought the Dragonfly was thick, congested, sent it back.  The Microstreamer had fantastic SQ and great synergy and power with the IEM, but had a litany of crackling / popping problems, could not get the issues resolved.  The D1 sounds very good, just under the Microstreamer and I've had no problems with it.  I've had the Music Streamer II for a couple of years and it's now outclassed.  The Meridian issues seem to have been sorted out so that's likely next on the portable front.
   
  I've been very curious about the D1 as it supposedly uses the same AKM chip in my I guess now old skoo Transporter.  The amp in the D1 isn't bad at all, nicely driving the UE10.  But back to the Magni, hooking it up to the D1's RCA outs brings air and punch and pluck to a whole 'nother level.  $169 D1 + $100 Magni is such a high value, killer combo for IEMs.  
   
  The D1 is nicely flexible as well, as I've also used it as a toslink DAC for my upstairs Sonos Connect, powering the D1 with an external USB battery.  
   
  Lastly, I have a FiiO E9K coming in to compare against the Magni.


----------



## TTNK

+1 on magni + d1. That's my main setup.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Typically better equipment will sound better even with 128kbps mp3s, and at 320 most people can't hear a difference between that and FLAC. Given a choice between the M&M vs B&A I'd take the B&A regardless of source file quality.
> 
> With that said, I find that the cans make the biggest difference, so personally I'd probably choose M&M + LCD-2 (or other higher-end can) over B&A + DT880.


 
  I'd say that suggesting it will sound better with 128 is a bit of a stretch. 128 is where it really starts to artifact and break down. Better equipment in that scenario will likely just present more of that.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> I'd say that suggesting it will sound better with 128 is a bit of a stretch. 128 is where it really starts to artifact and break down. Better equipment in that scenario will likely just present more of that.


 
   
  Possibly, but at least for me personally I enjoyed all my music a lot more (including the low quality stuff), when I got my better equipment.
   
   
  ...and as I type this I look over and notice that I'm listening to a 128 kbps OC Remix


----------



## tdockweiler

> Lastly, I have a FiiO E9K coming in to compare against the Magni.




I'd definitely be interested in hearing your impressions. For me it was tough. I was surprised there was not a large difference between the two.
I think the Magni sounded a bit colder and clearer. I didn't have 100+ hours on the Magni or anything though and supposedly the Magni might need zero burn in, but I don't know..

I think both amps are good, but the Magni sounds much more revealing and transparent. 

When switching sources it's much easier to "hear" the source on the Magni compared to the E9. Not sure why..

The E9 does seem like it has a touch of warmth in comparison to the Magni. 

One thing I can say is that I'd have a REALLY tough time deciding between the E9 an Magni for the Q701. 
If I had more than one headphone it'd definitely be the Magni. This is assuming I only had $100 to spend on an amp for a Q701 :normal_smile :

As for DACs I'm now using the Modi and previously had the ODAC and HRT MSII. 
Hearing the difference between the ODAC and Modi is extremely tough! Maybe my hearing isn't as good as some others.


----------



## deadie

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> The E9 does seem like it has a touch of warmth in comparison to the Magni.


 
   
  Too funny, that's exactly my impression of the E9K vs. the Magni as well.
   
  Both amps are winners - inexpensive, black, clean background, solidly made, and put out more than enough to power my UE10 IEMs and give them sparkle.  But like you mentioned, the E9K has a touch more warmth than the Magni.  Now here's where it gets interesting.
   
  As I stated in my earlier post, the Magni doesn't have enough oomph to power the LCD-2.  The E9K to me does a much better job, but does it just have more power or better synergy because of its slightly warmer tone?
   
  The LCD-2s don't lack at all for detail, and so perhaps my ears are interpreting the more clinical / dry sound of the Magni to be "less power" whereas the slightly more filled in mid and bottom end given off by the E9K is welcomed.  I'm glad the E9K has a gain switch as I use both low/high settings for my headphones.
   
  Now then, as functional as the E9K's volume variable pre-out and fixed volume line out are, I don't have complementary things to say about them.  I ran RCAs out from the amp to my Audioengine A5s and.... no bueno.  
   
  The sound got... weird, this is tough, like it was out of phase or added tiny reverb or something.  I hooked my DAC directly back to the A5s and yep, that's the sound I know from these puppies. 
   
  Long term reliability for both, who knows?  Just happy to find that these things present sound quality on an absolute basis, not just in context with pricepoint.  I'll likely keep the FiiO in my office and go back and forth with my UE10s and LCD-2, and the Magni bedside fed from a Sonos box, controlled via touch tablet app.


----------



## biggbenn74

Just ordered the Magni, along with a Zu Audio Mission iPod/ Walkman Cable and Zu Audio Möbius AKG Cable to go from my laptop, to my already much loved AKG Q701. 

Hope it's good!


----------



## eke2k6

Hi!
   
  I was wondering if anyone wanted to be rid of a Magni. They're pretty scarce on the FS forums.
   
  PM me.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Hammerzeit

Picked up the mini Schiit stack earlier. Immediate impression is that it made the Mad Dogs have less congested sound to it and actually made it a usable phone for me.


----------



## Impulse

What were you using before tho?  Comparison doesn't mean much otherwise!


----------



## Hammerzeit

Unamped =P


----------



## Marximus

Just got the Magni today.  It seems to be pretty decent (good amount of power), but...when there's no music playing, it's like aliens have invaded.  There's this weird quiet frequency sweepy sound coming through them, like a radio or walkie talkie station not dialed in correctly.  Has anybody had this happen to them?  I had somewhat similar issues with the Asgard I bought a while ago (returned it partially due to the noise and partially due to heat).


----------



## Hammerzeit

It might be where the USB is plugged in, I know that on my laptop I don't have that problem, but on my desktop i have the same issue. That or it might be also where the amp is plugged in, I'm thinking of picking up some ferrite beads/core to see if they work like some have said in the thread.


----------



## Marximus

I've got it running from an Audinst HUD-MX1, from my laptop.  I have a Purity Audio KICAS, and it's dead silent with the same setup.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





marximus said:


> I've got it running from an Audinst HUD-MX1, from my laptop.  I have a Purity Audio KICAS, and it's dead silent with the same setup.


 

 Try using better shielded cables (cheap ones!) or attach a Ferrite bead from radioshack to the power cable.
  My Magni was noisy for awhile too.


----------



## Marximus

I decided it's less trouble for me to sell it.  Anyone who's looking for a basically brand new Magni for slightly cheaper than what I paid will be able to find the amp in the F/S section tomorrow.


----------



## waxdoctor

...


----------



## waxdoctor

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> impedence maybe


 
   
  hi - maybe - by the way - this happens exactly at the same position of the tune with my AKG K271 s - (55 ohm)... but again not with the 32 ohms


----------



## ThomDP

Just picked up a Magni to use with my HD600's and Grado SR60's. Out of the box the Magni is a great match for the Grado's. With the HD600's its sounds a bit cold and steely. Without trying to sound overly critical, I'm hoping that the sound fleshes out a bit more over the next couple of days. 

The amp still provides an amazing amount of detail, depth, and musicality for only $100. It's much, much better than the Project Head Box I tried out last year. 

What's the breakin period for the Magni?


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





thomdp said:


> Just picked up a Magni to use with my HD600's and Grado SR60's. Out of the box the Magni is a great match for the Grado's. With the HD600's its sounds a bit cold and steely. Without trying to sound overly critical, I'm hoping that the sound fleshes out a bit more over the next couple of days.
> 
> The amp still provides an amazing amount of detail, depth, and musicality for only $100. It's much, much better than the Project Head Box I tried out last year.
> 
> What's the breakin period for the Magni?


 

 The break in period is about 1 nanosecond, or, the first time you turn it on and hit 'play'.
   
  Your personal break-in period is probably a few hours, to a few days or weeks depending.


----------



## AK7579

I heard an immediate difference between the Magni and the Fiio E7 I was using before but my Magni really started sounding good to me after about 40 hours of use


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





thomdp said:


> Just picked up a Magni to use with my HD600's and Grado SR60's. Out of the box the Magni is a great match for the Grado's. With the HD600's its sounds a bit cold and steely. Without trying to sound overly critical, I'm hoping that the sound fleshes out a bit more over the next couple of days.
> 
> The amp still provides an amazing amount of detail, depth, and musicality for only $100. It's much, much better than the Project Head Box I tried out last year.
> 
> What's the breakin period for the Magni?


 
   
  Not sure if it was the Magni or Modi (as I got and tried them as a pair), but I noticed a large change after a couple hours. I actually immediately listened to them out of the box and thought they were rather shrill. So I left them playing for an hour or two while I went to watch Doctor Who then came back and listened again.
   
  I couldn't say how long the change took, it might have very well been after 10 minutes, but it was at most a couple hours. Beyond that they sounded similar enough that I couldn't say with any confidence that they changed any further in the next few weeks until I sold them.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Not sure if it was the Magni or Modi (as I got and tried them as a pair), but I noticed a large change after a couple hours. I actually immediately listened to them out of the box and thought they were rather shrill. So I left them playing for an hour or two while I went to watch Doctor Who then came back and listened again.
> 
> I couldn't say how long the change took, it might have very well been after 10 minutes, but it was at most a couple hours. Beyond that they sounded similar enough that I couldn't say with any confidence that they changed any further in the next few weeks until I sold them.


 

 Same here, but I only had the Magni at the time. It was terrible out of the box with the Q701. I didn't really want to mention anything or else people would whine about burn-in or something. They also claim that since it has no op-amp there is nothing that would need burn-in. I just know that it sounded much smoother after the first week. Weird. Yeah and it's now fine with the Q701.
   
  Didn't hear any changes with the Modi. Sounded great on day 1.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





thomdp said:


> Just picked up a Magni to use with my HD600's and Grado SR60's. Out of the box the Magni is a great match for the Grado's. With the HD600's its sounds a bit cold and steely. Without trying to sound overly critical, I'm hoping that the sound fleshes out a bit more over the next couple of days.
> 
> The amp still provides an amazing amount of detail, depth, and musicality for only $100. It's much, much better than the Project Head Box I tried out last year.
> 
> What's the breakin period for the Magni?


 
   
  I'm surprised you find the Magni to be cold and steely to be honest, but everyone's ears are different. Right out of the box my Magni made my HD600's sound amazing and really brought them to life I felt, with or without the Modi. I get nothing but clear, detailed, powerful sound from the little Greek God, I don't have too many things to compare it to but I will say that it sounds much, much better than the FiiO E11, and my Onkyo TX-NR609 AVR. The FiiO was never able to bring out the full life of the HD600's (35mw @ 300 Ohms) but it is a perfect match for my Shure SRH-840's. The Magni provides 260mw @ 300 Ohms and I think the power difference is completely noticeable.
   
  I'm using an HP EliteBook 2570p with IDT/SRS PRO or the Modi with mostly FLAC in Foobar2000 (non-WASAPI). Either one I decide to use sounds great!
   
  What's your source? I'm just intrigued as to why I'm so extremely happy with the same setup and you have differing opinions. I'm curious to compare some more.


----------



## ThomDP

My sources are an Arcam 7se and a music hall turntable. I do believe that products breakin as well as your ears. I have far too few hours with the Magni to pass definitive judgement. 

Despite my minor issue, I think it's a great product for so little.


----------



## Skolar311

I agree that it's a great product for the price, and really couldn't expect it to work any better than it does.

 Just an FYI about the Modi, I spoke with Jason personally and he mentioned that the Modi would provide about 80% of the performance of the Bifrost. Saving $350/$450 for 80% the performance seems like another steal for me. Not sure if you have the Modi or not, but it's an excellent DAC for the price as well.


----------



## ruleof72

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I agree that it's a great product for the price, and really couldn't expect it to work any better than it does.
> 
> Just an FYI about the Modi, I spoke with Jason personally and he mentioned that the Modi would provide about 80% of the performance of the Bifrost. Saving $350/$450 for 80% the performance seems like another steal for me. Not sure if you have the Modi or not, but it's an excellent DAC for the price as well.


 
  When I ordered my Magni, I asked Jason about the Modi and if they were planning on selling one that had optical or coax input instead of USB. He mentioned that they were "considering" it but had no specific time frame. Whenever they do that I will definitely be one of the 1st in line to get it! I'm very happy with the Magni and I would expect that the Modi would be a great product for the $$'s as well.


----------



## RustA

Quote: 





ruleof72 said:


> When I ordered my Magni, I asked Jason about the Modi and if they were planning on selling one that had optical or coax input instead of USB. He mentioned that they were "considering" it but had no specific time frame. Whenever they do that I will definitely be one of the 1st in line to get it! I'm very happy with the Magni and I would expect that the Modi would be a great product for the $$'s as well.


 
   
  I think that having a coax/optical input would be a killer feature... I would definitely prefer (and recommend) it over ODAC then.
   
  (as much as I appreciate ODAC)


----------



## Yanoflies

Man ... sucks so much to be in Australia.
   
  Costs almost double for the Magni here ... sigh.


----------



## drm870

Quote: 





ruleof72 said:


> When I ordered my Magni, I asked Jason about the Modi and if they were planning on selling one that had optical or coax input instead of USB. He mentioned that they were "considering" it but had no specific time frame. Whenever they do that I will definitely be one of the 1st in line to get it! I'm very happy with the Magni and I would expect that the Modi would be a great product for the $$'s as well.


 
   
  Quote: 





rusta said:


> I think that having a coax/optical input would be a killer feature... I would definitely prefer (and recommend) it over ODAC then.
> 
> (as much as I appreciate ODAC)


 
   
  I'll third that. Adding in either input (or both, preferably) would make it a day 1 purchase for me...and I already have a Modi.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





yanoflies said:


> Man ... sucks so much to be in Australia.
> 
> Costs almost double for the Magni here ... sigh.


 
   
  It should be about $45 to ship from Schiit.com to Australia.
   
  Still worth it in my opinion 
   
  I noticed you looking at the E12 Mont Blanc in other threads. I have the Sennheiser HD600 and I use the Magni for home and the E12 when I'm away. The Magni looks better sitting on the desk than the E12 does, and honestly I think the Magni provides a little more depth and clarity.
   
  The E12's portable power is very hard to match, but then again for the price, the Magni is hard to match as well.
   
  If I were you, I would strongly suggest using a dedicated desktop amp and keep the portable for portable. Before I purchased the Magni and E12, I used the FiiO E11 as my desktop amp and it got a little annoying over time having to swap batteries, charge, etc etc... Since I got the Magni, not having to worry about power loss during listening sessions has been quite nice.
   
  The E12 does work while charging, however, there is noticeable background noise. That's an automatic "look for something else" for me. The E12 might be the best portable amp out there right now, but there are better (and more attractive) desktop options.
   
  Hope I could help!


----------



## Yanoflies

Thanks a lot for your input! It's helpful indeed.
   
  The cheapest shipping option is $48.51, so it's $147.51 delivered but then I also need to find an adapter so it works in Australia . Besides, the RCA connectors are not as convenient for me.
   
  I think I'll go with the E12, charging should be ok: I'll just plug it in every night like my phone. Hopefully the E12 will sound great with my AD900X (just shipped ) and my future A900X.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Shameless plug for a MAGNI in the for sale forums.  Look @ signature.  Need a quick sale.


----------



## Skolar311

I do love it very much! I couldn't recommend it more.... you'll be hard pressed to find a better amp for the price. 1.2w @ 32 Ohms / 260mw @ 300 Ohms, fully discrete class AB for under $100?! Ridiculous.
   
  Plus it looks super sexy =Þ


----------



## Entreri

Looking to pull the trigger on my first amp for my new HD650, I've listened in-store to numerous amps (most outside my price range of ~£200) and they sound incredible! Loving the HDVD800, but £1.5k..maybe after university!
   
   
 I've moved away from the fiio E12 and other portable amps as I think my needs are suited towards desktop set up. I have fallen upon the Schiit MM stack through extensive forum reading!
  
 I listened to the HD650's extensively over the week unamped (as I've still yet to buy one ><) the mids are bothering me at the moment (my vocabulary with mids, highs etc. may be a bit off as I'm new to all this, please bear with me and correct any mistakes!), they feel muddy and show no clarity, especially the vocals still feel veiled on some faster "pop" tracks. Again, I know this will be fixed with a decent amp/DAC, hence this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've also looked at the Schiit Valhalla, but they're quite expensive! Not sure if the difference between the MM is worth the investment now as I would not be able to afford a DAC with the Valhalla. Will the mids and highs sound significantly different that the MM stack to warrant the push towards a Valhalla? I'm hoping this set up to last me for a good while, hence I want to make sure I buy the right one.
  
 I cannot really try them as there is only one supplier in the UK and it's pretty far. Also, the home auditioning service they offer is great, but I don't want to spend so much trying out 3-4 different DACs and amps. 
  
 Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Byronb

You will not be disappointed with the M&M stack. It will light up the 650's and I believe clean up much of problems you are hearing. Keep in mind that the 650 is not the fast HP and source does matter.


----------



## Entreri

Quote: 





byronb said:


> You will not be disappointed with the M&M stack. It will light up the 650's and I believe clean up much of problems you are hearing. Keep in mind that the 650 is not the fast HP and source does matter.


 
  Thanks for the prompt response.
   
  From your signature, you have the Valhala too? Would it be worth pushing for that and maybe save up for a DAC in the near future? Do you hear much of a difference from the MM stack?
   
  My source would predominantly be my gaming PC, however, could you suggest another wallet-friendly alternative?


----------



## Byronb

There is a difference for sure, I use my M&M for travel and I enjoy it immensely. They are not so drastically different that you will not enjoy one or the other. In my opinion having a DAC is important, so to start off without one wouldn't be the way to go. If you could swing a Modi and a Valhala that would be awesome. But, if that is not possible then I would recommend the M&M stack. Others will have a different opinion.
  Make sure you have the highest quality audio files possible. Also, understand that some music is just poorly engineered and recorded and no amount of gear that you can purchase will fix that.
  Most importantly don't let anyone on this site or anywhere else tell you what you can or cannot hear. This is a very subjective hobby, we all hear differently, we all have our own taste. Enjoy the music and it will all be good.


----------



## Entreri

Quote: 





byronb said:


> There is a difference for sure, I use my M&M for travel and I enjoy it immensely. They are not so drastically different that you will not enjoy one or the other. In my opinion having a DAC is important, so to start off without one wouldn't be the way to go. If you could swing a Modi and a Valhala that would be awesome. But, if that is not possible then I would recommend the M&M stack. Others will have a different opinion.
> Make sure you have the highest quality audio files possible. Also, understand that some music is just poorly engineered and recorded and no amount of gear that you can purchase will fix that.
> Most importantly don't let anyone on this site or anywhere else tell you what you can or cannot hear. This is a very subjective hobby, we all hear differently, we all have our own taste. Enjoy the music and it will all be


 
   
  Excellent, your post pretty much answered all the questions and erased any doubts that I had. It also enhanced my opinion of the Head-Fi community, of which I'm very new to. Everyone has been extremely helpful and meeting some of you at the London meet was great!
   
  Sometimes when reading threads, I have to remind myself that it is all very subjective, like you said, and one persons view on something will not necessarily reflect my own. Hopefully I'll enjoy what Schiit will bring to my listening experience.
   
  I do wish the UK had the same prices as the USA for Schiit gear though. If it were, I could afford both the Valhala and Modi. But as this is not the case, I'll be getting the MM and in the future look to upgrade if need be!
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Byronb

You are very welcome, I am confident you will be happy with the M&M stack.


----------



## vaed

I find it interesting that the magni outputs more power than the asgard at 1.2W versus 1W @ 32ohms. Does this mean they drive low impedance cans better than the Asgard?


----------



## PoliHigh

My Sugden integrated has no headphone out so...
   
  I have Been looking at the M&M for a while and jumped on a used one with a Pyst cable and USB cable for a deal. I should have posted this before I purchased to make sure this setup would work but oh well. I want to be able to listen to my laptop and vinyl with the Magni
   
  *I wan to run the Modi DAC into my tuner input on my Sugden integrated(only open input)and the tape output from the Sugden into the Magni amp, will this work? (Using my Sugden as a preamp basically I think) I hope I didn't just buy this for nothing
   
  This setup sounds great with my hd650 when I borrowed an amp
  Rega RP1 w/ Ortofon Blue
  Cambridge Audio 540P
  Sugden A25B
  Vintage Kef speakers for non headphone use
   
  Thanks Folks!


----------



## Tuco1965

I use the tape out on my Yamaha receiver to feed my Lyr when I want to switch between several sources at once.  Works fine, so you should be good to go.  The rest of the time it's direct source into Lyr.


----------



## PoliHigh

Quote: 





tuco1965 said:


> I use the tape out on my Yamaha receiver to feed my Lyr when I want to switch between several sources at once.  Works fine, so you should be good to go.  The rest of the time it's direct source into Lyr.


 
  Thought so but wanted to double check, thanks! Tuco1965


----------



## Entreri

Regarding the Magni/Modi stack. I know it's USB only. I'm going to be using it with my gaming PC. So I need a printer-like USB cable from the stack to my PC. 
   
  Is it possible to use my iPod as a source? For example, if I'm across the room and do not want to keep going back to the PC to change a song, is there a way of controlling my music at a distance from the PC using my iPod/phone? And what cables would I need to do so?
   
  Hope this isn't a stupid question ><


----------



## Byronb

JRiver Media Center will allow you to use your iPhone/iPod touch as a remote.


----------



## Entreri

Quote: 





byronb said:


> JRiver Media Center will allow you to use your iPhone/iPod touch as a remote.


 
   
  To my rescue again, thanks. Just ordered the MM stack and PYST cables! Can't wait!


----------



## AK7579

Apple also has a remote app that you can use to control iTunes if that is what you use as a media player.


----------



## Byronb

AK is correct, I let my anti iTunes bias show through. My apologies. 
   
  Awesome you are even closer to some sweet sounds!!!


----------



## Entreri

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> Apple also has a remote app that you can use to control iTunes if that is what you use as a media player.


 
   
  I have an android phone and a iPod classic lol, I have also been using Foobar too as my player. But with Jriver, I read with Gizmo I can use my android phone as a remote for its player.
   
  Are there any other equivalent of the remote app you were talking about for Android or Foobar? Not really a big fan of itunes either. Haven't used it in years but may switch back if it's convenient.
   
  Would be great to be able to control song choice and playlists from a distance if that's possible?


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





entreri said:


> I have an android phone and a iPod classic lol, I have also been using Foobar too as my player. But with Jriver, I read with Gizmo I can use my android phone as a remote for its player.
> 
> Are there any other equivalent of the remote app you were talking about for Android or Foobar? Not really a big fan of itunes either. Haven't used it in years but may switch back if it's convenient.
> 
> Would be great to be able to control song choice and playlists from a distance if that's possible?


 
   
  There is an Android app for Foobar2000 that lets you control the songs in Foobar on any PC within your network. Look up foobar in the android market and then follow the instructions on how to set up the media server. The app is a little buggy, but works pretty well.


----------



## Impulse

There's several such apps actually (foobar remotes).


----------



## listen2themusic

I use Gizmo (mainly on my tablet) to control JRiver in my main system from my chair - works awesome! You can also use Gizmo to control wireless streaming to other areas in your house via a tablet or smartphone as well.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





listen2themusic said:


> I use Gizmo (mainly on my tablet) to control JRiver in my main system from my chair - works awesome! You can also use Gizmo to control wireless streaming to other areas in your house via a tablet or smartphone as well.


 

 Interesting, I'm going to have to check that one out. I've been looking for alternatives.


----------



## AxelDaemon

The Magni is 115v only?  I'm currently living in the Philippines and found out about this amp.  I looked around and came across this answer on Schiit's Magni FAQ page.
   
  "Only that this amp is designed exclusively for direct sale in the US market. We don’t have 230V-compatible wall warts on tap for all the different plug types around the world. We only sell a 115V version for the USA."
   
  I'm not sure if amps fall as electrically "sensitive" equipment.  But has anyone ordered this amp from outside the US and used it with an adapter to change the output voltage to 110+V and it worked without any problems even long term?


----------



## Mahdi8

axeldaemon said:


> The Magni is 115v only?  I'm currently living in the Philippines and found out about this amp.  I looked around and came across this answer on Schiit's Magni FAQ page.
> 
> "Only that this amp is designed exclusively for direct sale in the US market. We don’t have 230V-compatible wall warts on tap for all the different plug types around the world. We only sell a 115V version for the USA."
> 
> I'm not sure if amps fall as electrically "sensitive" equipment.  But has anyone ordered this amp from outside the US and used it with an adapter to change the output voltage to 110+V and it worked without any problems even long term?




As far as i know A step down down transformer should work fine. Alternatively you could always get a 230v to 16vac adaptor from your local electrical shop


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





mahdi8 said:


> As far as i know A step down down transformer should work fine. Alternatively you could always get a 230v to 16vac adaptor from your local electrical shop


 
  I've used mine here in Norway, with a cheap step down transformer, since early January without any problem.


----------



## Entreri

Received my MM stack this morning! They sound incredible, been listening to them for a few hours. It's my first amp/DAC, so I don't really have anything to compare them to, besides using the HD650 unamped. The difference is remarkable. So much more body behind the sound, everything is improved. Bass is fuller, vocals are brought forward with elegance and loving the tiny details that I'm hearing for the first time.
   
  Just wanted to quickly say, Mark at Electromod (UK authorised supplier of Schiit) was incredibly helpful. He answered all my questions promptly and everything went seamlessly. Would definitely recommend to anyone looking to buy Schiit from the UK, and I'll definitely look to them again if I were to upgrade in the future (hopefully not too soon!).
   
  Also, thanks to everyone on Head-Fi who answered my nooby questions, and even the ones that indirectly helped me! The forums are so comprehensive and full of friendly members willing to help, I could find most of my answers through just reading other people's threads.
  SO HAPPS. Peace out


----------



## Byronb

Awesome Entreri, hope you enjoy many hours of happiness with the stack, I know I have!!!


----------



## Tuco1965

Congrats and enjoy the music!


----------



## AxelDaemon

Sweet, thanks for the clarification guys.  Few weeks from now gonna order this.


----------



## grandmike

Quote: 





axeldaemon said:


> The Magni is 115v only?  I'm currently living in the Philippines and found out about this amp.  I looked around and came across this answer on Schiit's Magni FAQ page.
> 
> "Only that this amp is designed exclusively for direct sale in the US market. We don’t have 230V-compatible wall warts on tap for all the different plug types around the world. We only sell a 115V version for the USA."
> 
> I'm not sure if amps fall as electrically "sensitive" equipment.  But has anyone ordered this amp from outside the US and used it with an adapter to change the output voltage to 110+V and it worked without any problems even long term?


 
   
  Quote: 





mahdi8 said:


> As far as i know A step down down transformer should work fine. Alternatively you could always get a 230v to 16vac adaptor from your local electrical shop


 
   
  Hi guys ,
   
  Apart from what is quoted I also saw some others that have this question as well including myself. For me I would prefer the 230V to 16Vac but 1 thing I am not sure is the male plug size that is going into the amp . do they have specific size ?
   
  Anyone mind to chip in here ? give some examples maybe? I have tried to contact schiit but they are not much help by saying they are not in the position to advice .... which is disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I do not prefer step down as they are kind of like an additional equipment and can be quite annoying .
   
  cheers.


----------



## ReNnxz

If you get the stack from your Local Schiit distributors, they should have provided you with a step-down transformer. 
  I'm based in Singapore, Got the Stack with a free transformer from my local distributor some times back.


----------



## grandmike

rennxz said:


> If you get the stack from your Local Schiit distributors, they should have provided you with a step-down transformer.
> I'm based in Singapore, Got the Stack with a free transformer from my local distributor some times back.




Hi, 

Thanks for the info, mind telling me where to get and how much are they going for in SG ?


----------



## ReNnxz

You can find the distributor in schiit's webpage. They are $320 sgd.


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





entreri said:


> Received my MM stack this morning! They sound incredible, been listening to them for a few hours. It's my first amp/DAC, so I don't really have anything to compare them to, besides using the HD650 unamped. The difference is remarkable. So much more body behind the sound, everything is improved. Bass is fuller, vocals are brought forward with elegance and loving the tiny details that I'm hearing for the first time.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly say, Mark at Electromod (UK authorised supplier of Schiit) was incredibly helpful. He answered all my questions promptly and everything went seamlessly. Would definitely recommend to anyone looking to buy Schiit from the UK, and I'll definitely look to them again if I were to upgrade in the future (hopefully not too soon!).
> 
> ...


 

 Amazing headphone+amp/dac combo right there


----------



## tdockweiler

I don't know how or why, but this amp does sound kind of thin and bright, but only slightly. I have no clue how it could be kind of bright since it measures flat and is supposedly just as transparent as the O2 (or so they say).
  I haven't listened to this thing in weeks. The last thing I used it with was 2-3 different full sized CD players. I was listening to some Jpop with the 65th Anniversary and Magni and wanted to rip them off and fling them due to really harsh recordings.
  I switched to the Headroom Micro and it was so smooth and just perfect. Both measuring flat and both transparent, so I don't know what's going on. All the harsh tracks on the Micro were still harsh/bad but a lot more bearable to listen to.
   
  So I think I'd prefer the Magni with something like an HD-650 or a warmer sounding headphone. The 65th is kind of warm, but not as much as the HD-650 etc. It doesn't sound that warm on the Magni really. This is weird since the Micro I have isn't warm at all. The Fiio E9 is actually warmer.
   
  Maybe the Magni (or sources) are just ultra revealing of crap recordings and all their nasty peaks, but highly unlikely. The Micro is certainly not colored.
   
  Nobody finds the Magni fatiguing with the SR-325is or a DT-990? I did try to make sure to try many different sources. I made sure none of them were too warm or colored.
   
  Hmm, maybe it's just not so good with the K702 65th Anniversary. Bad synergy maybe. It's not that bad really, but I prefer the Fiio E9 for the Q701/65th.
   
  I think overall I still prefer the E9 despite not being as transparent.
   
  I bet the Magni would be best with a slightly warm sounding source. I like how it sounds with my old Sony S380 Blu-Ray player. Uses an AKM DAC chipset, but doesn't really sound much like the Modi. It sounds pretty warm somehow.


----------



## PoliHigh

Huge improvement in every way over my Fiio E7.The Magni works with my vinyl(sounds superb!) out of my tape out on the integrated Really enjoying this product and would consider there products for upgrades in the future. 24 bit Flac files of all the Pink Floyd albums are shocking me right now as I've never heard 24 bit before.M/M combo is much smaller then I thought it would be.

   
   
T


----------



## ReNnxz

tdockweiler said:


> I don't know how or why, but this amp does sound kind of thin and bright, but only slightly. I have no clue how it could be kind of bright since it measures flat and is supposedly just as transparent as the O2 (or so they say).
> I haven't listened to this thing in weeks. The last thing I used it with was 2-3 different full sized CD players. I was listening to some Jpop with the 65th Anniversary and Magni and wanted to rip them off and fling them due to really harsh recordings.
> I switched to the Headroom Micro and it was so smooth and just perfect. Both measuring flat and both transparent, so I don't know what's going on. All the harsh tracks on the Micro were still harsh/bad but a lot more bearable to listen to.
> 
> ...




Exact similar thought when I paired it with my hd-600. Decided to change on a pair of 650s and the sound is much better


----------



## darrenscerri

I am using the Magni to power both my M50 and Mad Dogs and am very happy with the sound quality. On the other hand, I am a bit concerned that my Magni is not outputting enough power.
   
  For some quietly mastered music, I can easily run the Magni at maximum volume using my Mad Dogs without the sound being too loud. Using my M50's, I can turn the volume knob up to 1-2 o'clock, until the volume becomes very loud.
   
  My father and my friend tried the same setup and they both had the same comments about the volume.
   
  Are there any procedures I can take to test if the Magni is providing enough power as it should?


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





rennxz said:


> Exact similar thought when I paired it with my hd-600. Decided to change on a pair of 650s and the sound is much better


 
   
  I love the sound on my HD600's. With any source. I find the sound to be very transparent and pleasing. It's subjective of course, but I also tweak the crap out of my EQ settings, so maybe that's why? Who knows.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





darrenscerri said:


> I am using the Magni to power both my M50 and Mad Dogs and am very happy with the sound quality. On the other hand, I am a bit concerned that my Magni is not outputting enough power.
> 
> For some quietly mastered music, I can easily run the Magni at maximum volume using my Mad Dogs without the sound being too loud. Using my M50's, I can turn the volume knob up to 1-2 o'clock, until the volume becomes very loud.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, max volume? You must be using a weak source or something. Maybe an Ipod with Line Out dock?
  With my old ODAC and the Modi my volume level is only around 30-40% with even my Q701. No headphones need to be past 50%.
  For whatever reason I once used a full sized CD player and had to crank it higher than before. Past 50%. It was just some random cheap LG blu-ray player.
   
  The Magni should have tons of power. Way more than enough to drive the T50RP.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





darrenscerri said:


> I am using the Magni to power both my M50 and Mad Dogs and am very happy with the sound quality. On the other hand, I am a bit concerned that my Magni is not outputting enough power.
> 
> For some quietly mastered music, I can easily run the Magni at maximum volume using my Mad Dogs without the sound being too loud. Using my M50's, I can turn the volume knob up to 1-2 o'clock, until the volume becomes very loud.
> 
> ...


 

 You could buy yourself a multimeter to measure the voltage. Perhaps the Mad Dogs are power hungry? I own the SRH-840's (Often compared to the M50's) and they go very loud @ 44 Ohms. Ear bleeding loud. My HD600's don't go quite as loud, but definitely still loud enough @ 300 Ohms and still sound much better than the 840's IMO.
   
  I would research more about the Mad Dogs and see how they perform on low-power amps. The Magni should be providing PLENTY of power. It can run some orthos, after all.


----------



## MrMateoHead

With 1.2 watts at 5X gain, I would assume that the problem is the recording, in this case. Or the source, assuming it outputs 1V or less to the amp.
   
  What is your Source?
   
  With the O2 Amp, prior to purchasing the ODAC (2V source), I had about 1V from my laptop. I needed 6.5X Gain on some 'quiet' recordings (those with High Dynamic Range) and a big twist of the dial to get to something approximating loud with the HE-400s. That is about 1/2 a watt, so your issue is interesting. I only ran into that 'problem' with some live recordings, classical music, and movies I tried out.


----------



## darrenscerri

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> With 1.2 watts at 5X gain, I would assume that the problem is the recording, in this case. Or the source, assuming it outputs 1V or less to the amp.
> 
> What is your Source?
> 
> With the O2 Amp, prior to purchasing the ODAC (2V source), I had about 1V from my laptop. I needed 6.5X Gain on some 'quiet' recordings (those with High Dynamic Range) and a big twist of the dial to get to something approximating loud with the HE-400s. That is about 1/2 a watt, so your issue is interesting. I only ran into that 'problem' with some live recordings, classical music, and movies I tried out.


 
   
  I'm using the Modi as a source. Tried directly from PC sound card and from iPhone 5 with very similar results.


----------



## fihidelity

Has anyone experienced a hissing, sqealing interference noise with the DAC before. I'm using a 230-110V transformer and wonder if it's causing grounding issues.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Has anyone experienced a hissing, sqealing interference noise with the DAC before. I'm using a 230-110V transformer and wonder if it's causing grounding issues.


 
   
  None of those issues for me, absolute silence in the background.
   
  Some people say that they have issues if the plug isn't directly into the wall...but I have mine off an extension cord and power strip, and no issues whatsoever. More than likely you are having grounding issue like you suggested.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> None of those issues for me, absolute silence in the background.
> 
> Some people say that they have issues if the plug isn't directly into the wall...but I have mine off an extension cord and power strip, and no issues whatsoever. More than likely you are having grounding issue like you suggested.


 
  I have it on an extension cord and a transformer, I tried putting the transformer into the wall but it didn't solve the problem. Any suggestions as to how you could ground it?


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> I have it on an extension cord and a transformer, I tried putting the transformer into the wall but it didn't solve the problem. Any suggestions as to how you could ground it?


 

 If I were you I would continue troubleshooting a bit.
   
  Have you tried moving your Magni to another room in the house and plugging it directly into the wall? Hook a small source up to it and see if the problem persists and pass back the results.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> If I were you I would continue troubleshooting a bit.
> 
> Have you tried moving your Magni to another room in the house and plugging it directly into the wall? Hook a small source up to it and see if the problem persists and pass back the results.


 
  I'll try that later, I think the issue might be to do with the laptop as using the headphone jack or USB out the noise is present but from my phone say, the noise is gone.
   
  I'm also having problems with radio interference, anyone know how to solve that?


----------



## Skolar311

The radio interference is a mystery to me... I've had this problem with a guitar amp, but nothing like this. I would start a new thread about that issue. very strange.


----------



## Saleri

Anyone know how these amp/dac combination are for classical music with the Q701s?


----------



## Shikarikato

For 701s does anyone know the difference between the Asgard 2/Modi and Magni/Modi? Or really just how well any of those two pair with the 701s?


----------



## CommanerKeen

Anywhere to get it from Canada except from Schiit website directly?
  Shipping is like 35$


----------



## K_19

Quote: 





commanerkeen said:


> Anywhere to get it from Canada except from Schiit website directly?
> Shipping is like 35$


 
   
  Headphone Bar from Vancouver is a Schiit Audio dealer, but Magni and Modi IIRC are for direct sale through Schiit website only. Thus your only way to get it from within Canada would be to find it used.


----------



## Traum

commanerkeen said:


> Anywhere to get it from Canada except from Schiit website directly?
> Shipping is like 35$ :mad:



Where are you located, bro?


----------



## captjag

If you look across from his name it says Toronto, I just ran into the same thing in Ottawa. Headphone bar doesnt carry em and it'd cost like an extra 70$ to order it direct :/


----------



## Traum

I always tell people that if you live in Toronto, a viable options is to ship it to a mail depot in Niagara Falls, NY, drive over to the States with an empty tank, and make it a little weekend trip. With gas prices the way they are now, you'll save $10 - $15 on the tank, so the driving more or less pays for itself. And then you save a bunch on the S&H, plus you get a nice little getaway trip out of it.

And for those in Ottawa, you can do the same thing by going to Ogdensburg, NY. Those in Montreal, to Champlain, NY, etc.

Or you can always look for it used. We head-fi-ers like to punish our wallets on a regular basis with this upgrading thing every now and then.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





commanerkeen said:


> Anywhere to get it from Canada except from Schiit website directly?
> Shipping is like 35$


 
   
  Hey Man, I live right outside of Detroit which isn't far from Toronto. If you'd like, we could arrange for an Amp to be delivered to me and then I'll send it from my work (Free of charge) because we have a business unit in Toronto.
   
  Of course the Amp would have to be mailed to me and you would just have to trust me that I'd send it to you. I'm not a sleazebag, I wouldn't offer if I had intentions of screwing you over lol


----------



## Skolar311

Also, I have to ask....
   
  Is your username a reference to the old Commander Keen DOS game? I loved that game, hah!


----------



## fihidelity

Are there any cans you lot know of which pair notoriously well with the Magni for under $800 or so? Do you think HD700s or TH600s for example, would warrant a better amp than the Magni?


----------



## captjag

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Hey Man, I live right outside of Detroit which isn't far from Toronto. If you'd like, we could arrange for an Amp to be delivered to me and then I'll send it from my work (Free of charge) because we have a business unit in Toronto.
> 
> Of course the Amp would have to be mailed to me and you would just have to trust me that I'd send it to you. I'm not a sleazebag, I wouldn't offer if I had intentions of screwing you over lol


 
  Stand up guy!


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Are there any cans you lot know of which pair notoriously well with the Magni for under $800 or so? Do you think HD700s or TH600s for example, would warrant a better amp than the Magni?


 
   
  The Magni is really ready for almost any dynamic headphone, and some orthos. I don't know of anything that work "notoriously" well with the Magni, but both my HD600's and Shure SRH-840's sound GREAT on the Magni.
   
  If you had the HD700, I would personally look into the Asgard 2 or Valhalla. They would probably be better suited for the HD700.


----------



## fihidelity

I also read the Crack powers the HD700s well, I'm torn between HD650/700s. I think the 700s are too expensive for me to buy and then get an amp too so maybe I'd be better off with the 650s. I might go to my local headphone shop and try them both with the Magni. Other options are HE4/500 potentially.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> I also read the Crack powers the HD700s well, I'm torn between HD650/700s. I think the 700s are too expensive for me to buy and then get an amp too so maybe I'd be better off with the 650s. I might go to my local headphone shop and try them both with the Magni. Other options are HE4/500 potentially.


 
   
  Don't forget the HD600s, quite a few of us like them more than the 650s.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Don't forget the HD600s, quite a few of us like them more than the 650s.


 

 Agreed, I like the HD600's better than the 650's. And for that matter....actually better than the HD700/800. The latter 2 models are just a bit too bright for my tastes, and the HD600 is exactly what I was looking for because it's more neutral than the HD650.
   
  There's a reason why the design of the HD600 hasn't changed in 15 years... It's because it's a solid performer that still compares extremely well against anything released today.


----------



## CommanerKeen

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Also, I have to ask....
> 
> Is your username a reference to the old Commander Keen DOS game? I loved that game, hah!


 
   
  Yup,missed the d in it tho
  Quote: 





traum said:


> Where are you located, bro?


 
  Quebec city


----------



## Headphoner

If you have $800 to spend, consider Kingsound KS-H1 electrostatic phones with its dedicated solid state M-10 amplifier.
   
http://www.kingsaudio.com.hk/kings_headphone.html
   
  Both units are available combined as a package for $800.
   
http://www.moon-audio.com/headphones/kingsound-headphones/kingsound-electrostatic-headphone-1.html
   
  I haven't heard them, but initial comments about them are so promising that the phones are worth investigating, especially if you have $800 to spend.


----------



## Headphoner

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Are there any cans you lot know of which pair notoriously well with the Magni for under $800 or so? Do you think HD700s or TH600s for example, would warrant a better amp than the Magni?


 
   If you have $800 to spend, consider Kingsound KS-H1 electrostatic phones with its dedicated solid state M-10 amplifier.
   
http://www.kingsaudio.com.hk/kings_headphone.html
   
  Both units are available combined as a package for $800.
   
http://www.moon-audio.com/headphones/kingsound-headphones/kingsound-electrostatic-headphone-1.html
   
  I haven't heard them, but initial comments about them are so promising that the phones are worth investigating, especially if you have $800 to spend.

﻿


----------



## CommanerKeen

Quote: 





k_19 said:


> Headphone Bar from Vancouver is a Schiit Audio dealer, but Magni and Modi IIRC are for direct sale through Schiit website only. Thus your only way to get it from within Canada would be to find it used.


 
  Trying to!


----------



## mbyrnes

Ok I just bought this amp to go with my Mixamp and akg k702 Annies. Any suggestions on setting this up? Would I max the Mixamp and use the magni volume control to adjust volume? Any other hints would be appreciated.


----------



## Gnomeplay

Quote: 





mbyrnes said:


> Ok I just bought this amp to go with my Mixamp and akg k702 Annies. Any suggestions on setting this up? Would I max the Mixamp and use the magni volume control to adjust volume? Any other hints would be appreciated.


 
  Turn all digital volume controls all the way up, adjust volume via amplifier. It'll allow you to hear the least amount of noise floor from the gain of the amplifier.


----------



## mbyrnes

Thank you gnome


----------



## Como

Hi. 
I'm French so sorry for my poor English. 
I've got a modi and a magni, and I want to know if I can use my magni with my Sennheiser HD 25 C II (70ohms) without any problem ? And if the sound can be great or not with this combo (with my iMac and sound in flac). 
http://www.thomann.de/fr/sennheiser_hd25_c_ii.htm

I know this is not the best headphone for hifi and amp (It's my djing headphone), but for a noob like me it's enough for the moment. 
Thanks.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





como said:


> Hi.
> I'm French so sorry for my poor English.
> I've got a modi and a magni, and I want to know if I can use my magni with my Sennheiser HD 25 C II (70ohms) without any problem ? And if the sound can be great or not with this combo (with my iMac and sound in flac).
> http://www.thomann.de/fr/sennheiser_hd25_c_ii.htm
> ...


 
   
  The Magni/Modi won't do any harm to the headphones, whatsoever. I can't say if they're a good match because I haven't heard the HD25 on the M/M.
   
  Just wanted to let you know not to worry about damaging the headphones. If anything, they're happier with the clean power.


----------



## Como

Thanks.
I can try my HD 25 without any fear.

Another noob question, i want to connect my modi to my amplifier and also to my magni.
For that, i have 2 like this :






Connect on my modi, just for have 2 output instead of one. So one for my magni and one for my amplifier. 

Is my solution right ?
My question is to know if this RCA adaptator can be damage the sound ?
And if you know some good RCA adaptator like this one (mine is very cheap, 1,5$)

Many thanks.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





como said:


> Thanks.
> I can try my HD 25 without any fear.
> 
> Another noob question, i want to connect my modi to my amplifier and also to my magni.
> ...


 

 I bought a MonoPrice RCA-to-3.5mm and it cut out all the time and gave me nothing but problems... I then spent a lot more on a reliable cable and I think it was totally worth it. The cable is an AudioQuest Evergreen RCA-to-3.5mm, it was $27 but the build quality is beyond any other cable I've bought.
  http://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-Evergreen-Audio-Interconnect-4inches/dp/B005VQGQE2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1369694814&sr=8-3&keywords=rca-to-3.5mm+evergreen
   
  If you want a more affordable option, then I heard that Mediabridge is decent. But I would really recommend going with the Evergreen based on my experience.
  http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-Stereo-Design-accommodates-SmartPhones/dp/B004YEBK66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369694840&sr=8-1&keywords=rca-to-3.5mm
   
  Also, what kind of Amp are you planning to hook the Magni/Modi up to, and what are you trying to do?
   
  Hope this helps and I hope I answered the question.


----------



## grandmike

Quote: 





grandmike said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Apart from what is quoted I also saw some others that have this question as well including myself. For me I would prefer the 230V to 16Vac but 1 thing I am not sure is the male plug size that is going into the amp . do they have specific size ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rennxz said:


> If you get the stack from your Local Schiit distributors, they should have provided you with a step-down transformer.
> I'm based in Singapore, Got the Stack with a free transformer from my local distributor some times back.


 
   
  Quote: 





grandmike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info, mind telling me where to get and how much are they going for in SG ?


 
   
   To answer my own question and THANK YOU for those that has chipped in . I have purchased the SCHIIT STACK and the MAGNI comes stock with ->>> 
   
  . No Step Down or what so ever necessary ( for those who runs 220V ) . !


----------



## Skolar311

Ignore my last post...I see what you're trying to do now and the cables I provided won't do what you're asking.
   
  Your solution should work though, but I would still look into higher-quality components.


----------



## Como

If you know a same adaptator like mine but in highter quality, tell me. 

I have good rca cable, good usb cable, good amplifier and speaker, sound in flac on my computer, a good DAC (modi), the only low quality part is this rca adaptator that i would like to change.


----------



## Skolar311

Maybe try this RCA splitter by AudioQuest. Like I said, AudioQuest is top notch.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-splitter-female-15-24cm-cable/dp/B000GUSQJG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369785201&sr=8-1&keywords=audioquest+rca+2+female+to+male


----------



## kimvictor

Wait, are you guys using the splitter to have 2 input to magni or 2 output for a dac? No matter how high end splitter you use, if you have it to have 2 inputs into an amp, the SQ will worsen(quiet significantl).


----------



## Skolar311

I'm not doing anything, I'm just trying to help him do what he wants to do.
  
  I think he's trying to hook 2 different devices up to his Modi. The Magni and maybe an AVR.
   
  This won't decrease the sound quality as long as you're only using one at a time.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I'm not doing anything, I'm just trying to help him do what he wants to do.
> 
> I think he's trying to hook 2 different devices up to his Modi. The Magni and maybe an AVR.
> 
> This won't decrease the sound quality as long as you're only using one at a time.


 
  Ok. If splitter is with the DAC, there won't be any decrease and SQ.


----------



## leafs

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Typically better equipment will sound better even with 128kbps mp3s, and at 320 most people can't hear a difference between that and FLAC. Given a choice between the M&M vs B&A I'd take the B&A regardless of source file quality.
> 
> With that said, I find that the cans make the biggest difference, so personally I'd probably choose M&M + LCD-2 (or other higher-end can) over B&A + DT880.


 
   
  Hi there,
   
  Just wondering if you can share why you prefer M&M + LCD-2. Have you test LCD-2 + Bifrost & Asgard1 or 2?
   
  I have targeted to get LCD-2 and anytime as soon I decided the amp/dac to go. I'm deciding between M&M and Bifrost & Asgard 2. I have read people are enjoying on both the setup.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





leafs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering if you can share why you prefer M&M + LCD-2. Have you test LCD-2 + Bifrost & Asgard1 or 2?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Indeed http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Given a choice between M&M vs B&A with LCD-2s I would take B&A. However, if the choice is between M&M + LCD-2s vs B&A + some less expensive headphones I would probably go for M&M + LCD-2s, as I feel that the cans make the biggest difference.
   
  With that said, I've actually gone on a bit of a headphone journey these past few months, so right now I have none of the above equipment any more.


----------



## leafs

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Indeed http://www.head-fi.org/t/643368/schiit-modi-and-magni-comparison-to-bifrost-and-asgard/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for your input mate.
   
  For the price and performance of M&M, it was a steal. But I figure about future upgrade and stuff like that, so I probably might go with B&A. Thanks, I'll think about it and probably will reach a decision soon.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Como

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I think he's trying to hook 2 different devices up to his Modi. The Magni and maybe an AVR.
> 
> This won't decrease the sound quality as long as you're only using one at a time.


 
  It's exactly that.
  I want to connect to my modi 2 different devices, my magni and my speaker.
 To use obviously only one at the same time.
  Your audioquest splitter is perfect.
   
  I will post some picture as soon as my installation is ready.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





como said:


> It's exactly that.
> I want to connect to my modi 2 different devices, my magni and my speaker.
> To use obviously only one at the same time.
> Your audioquest splitter is perfect.
> ...


 

 Cool, man! Good luck and hope it works out well for you!


----------



## kimvictor

Is audioquest a good company? I heard negative things about them, but is a "high end" splitter necessary?


----------



## Skolar311

AudioQuest is an amazing company. I don't know who you spoke to, but they are very, very wrong!
   
  When building a hi-fi sound system....why cut corners? It's only $15....Just do it once, and do it right.


----------



## Como

Hi.
  I finally received my M&M combo, All is already installed, even if it misses some completions.
   
  For a noob like me, the sound is amazing.
  First time i use a DAC, first time i use FLAC, first time i use a amp for my headphone.
  And i love that !
   
  I use the magni with my Djing headphone, a Sennheiser HD 25 C II (70 ohms), it's not obviously a hifi headphone but for me it's ok.
  I have to organise a little all the space, the cable but that starts to take form.
   
  I use only flac (rip of my vinyl), and Audirvana Plus for listening.
  My computer is connected to Modi, and my Modi is connected to my amplifier and my Magni thanks to RCA splitter.
  As that I can listen to my music with my headphone, or my speakers. Of course, only one is functional at the same time.
   
   
  Here some pictures made with my phone (sorry for the quality) :
   







   
   
   
   
   
   
  To conclude, I love these Schiit. And I want to thank all those which helped me.
  Again, sorry for my english.


----------



## Skolar311

Hell of a nice setup man! And the schiit stack looks right at home there 
   
  I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## Byronb

Nice setup! Very impressive.


----------



## solserenade

Nice rig there. 

Any chance you could post a photo of the adapter alone? (Splitter)

… Or a link to the one you're using. Thanks very much!


----------



## Como

I use two of this : http://www.thomann.de/fr/the_sssnake_1870_adapter.htm
  Cheap but work fine.
   
  All my setup will change soon, so for the moment they are perfect for the price.
   
  Thanks to all of you for the nice comments.


----------



## TTNK

Dat setup.


----------



## BIOHazard87

Hi, 

I just got my Magni the other day. I tried powering my DT880 32ohm's (Seller sent me wrong pair, I ordered 600ohm, going to exchange)

It sounds very bright and seems to have killed off all the bass but possibly extended the treble some but to the point of being harsh. I'm using a Creative X-Fi Titanium to output sound to the Magni through a mini-jack > RCA cable. 

Using the rear headphone output on the X-Fi sounds much better than the Magni. The X-Fi is warmer, more bass, and warmer less exaggerated highs. I've been having trouble finding anyone using a X-Fi Titanium (Non-HD) with the Magni.

I suppose I will wait until I receive my 600ohm DT880's before I make a decision to return the Magni or not. 

Does anyone have a suggestion/comment? Thanks


----------



## av2606

Quote: 





biohazard87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my Magni the other day. I tried powering my DT880 32ohm's (Seller sent me wrong pair, I ordered 600ohm, going to exchange)
> 
> ...


 
  Which exact card are you using? Can you show us a pic? What connections are you using from your soundcard to connect to the amp? If you're using the headphone connection on your soundcard which is already amplified and then connecting it to the Magni, this may be an explanation as to why it doesn't sound right. You should be connecting your soundcard's RCA outputs (red and white) to the Magni. If your soundcard doesn't have RCA outputs, you should get a soundcard that has them or get an external DAC (which is generally recommended over internal soundcards)


----------



## Skolar311

This is very strange, I'm with AV2606, please include some pictures of how you have everything connected. The amplifier should not be altering the sound signal at all....just simply amplifying it.
   
  I'm also curious to see if the 600 Ohm DT880's have the same problem. You can also e-mail schiit directly ( check their site for contact info ) and I'm sure you would get a helpful response in no time. Nobody better to ask then the engineers behind the hardware.


----------



## BIOHazard87

av2606 said:


> Which exact card are you using? Can you show us a pic? What connections are you using from your soundcard to connect to the amp? If you're using the headphone connection on your soundcard which is already amplified and then connecting it to the Magni, this may be an explanation as to why it doesn't sound right. You should be connecting your soundcard's RCA outputs (red and white) to the Magni. If your soundcard doesn't have RCA outputs, you should get a soundcard that has them or get an external DAC (which is generally recommended over internal soundcards)




This may be it. The X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) does not have RCA outputs, only minijack connectors. Only the Titanium HD has the RCA outputs. 

So the reason for the change in sound is because the rear headphone jack is amplified? I thought the Titanium non-HD's headphone jack was not amplified.


----------



## BIOHazard87

Sorry I dont think I'm allowed to edit posts so I have to double post.


Here is a link to my sound card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024 

I'm running the minijack to RCA from the sound card's rear headphone jack.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





biohazard87 said:


> Sorry I dont think I'm allowed to edit posts so I have to double post.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my sound card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024
> ...


 
   
  I use an AudioQuest Evergreen RCA-to-3.5mm from the Magni to the IDT HD Audio from my laptop and it honestly sounds great even without the Modi. Do you have a laptop or other computer you can test it on? As you can guess my laptop doesn't have RCA outs either. But what you're describing is not happening on my end at all.
   
  Try different sources to narrow down the issue.


----------



## BIOHazard87

skolar311 said:


> I use an AudioQuest Evergreen RCA-to-3.5mm from the Magni to the IDT HD Audio from my laptop and it honestly sounds great even without the Modi. Do you have a laptop or other computer you can test it on? As you can guess my laptop doesn't have RCA outs either. But what you're describing is not happening on my end at all.
> 
> Try different sources to narrow down the issue.




It is possible your laptop's sound card headphone jack may not be as highly powered as the Creative X-Fi Titanium. It is claimed that (at least with the HD version) the rear jack supports up to 330 ohm. 



I tried swapping computers to my other setup that has a Titanium HD card with the RCA jacks. It does sound a bit different but I may compare again. It still feels like the bass is underwhelming compared with no amp. With the Magni there seems to be much bigger separation in frequencies. The lows and highs are further apart which should be good but it seems to overexagerate the highs to the point of being harsh. 

I also tested the Magni with my 50ohm Sennheiser HD595 with similar results. Hopefully when I get my 600ohm DT880 it will be better.


----------



## dtmhtk

I'm selling my Magni if anyone is interested!


----------



## Skooks

A suggestion... run it in for 100 hours with good music going thru it around the clock. Then see how it sounds. I hope you don't judge anything in the first few hours. They can change a whole lot with break-in.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





skooks said:


> A suggestion... run it in for 100 hours with good music going thru it around the clock. Then see how it sounds. I hope you don't judge anything in the first few hours. They can change a whole lot with break-in.


 
   
  A good suggestion, but the problems he's having are not normal with the Magni at any stage of usage. I have over 200 hours on mine now and it sounds right about the same as it did out of the box. There's no reason why it should sound worse on the Magni rather than right off the headphone jack of his sound-card.
   
  Something is not right.


----------



## MrMateoHead

The choice of output on the X-Fi doesn't necessarily matter all that much - my computer sounds the same through the O2 amp I use whether I use the low-impedance headphone jack or the higher impedance line out on my computer.
   
  One think I would do, is adjust the soundcard settings while plugged into the Magni to see if you can get a better sound. The X-Fi I used to use had EQ features, 'surround' emulation, and 'crystallizer' effects which ultimately all sounded terrible to my ears (when listening to music anyway. Turn all that S*** off and give the amp another listen.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





mrmateohead said:


> The choice of output on the X-Fi doesn't necessarily matter all that much - my computer sounds the same through the O2 amp I use whether I use the low-impedance headphone jack or the higher impedance line out on my computer.
> 
> One think I would do, is adjust the soundcard settings while plugged into the Magni to see if you can get a better sound. The X-Fi I used to use had EQ features, 'surround' emulation, and 'crystallizer' effects which ultimately all sounded terrible to my ears (when listening to music anyway. Turn all that S*** off and give the amp another listen.


 
   
  I also owned the X-Fi and I really did not like it.... I was very disappointed since I spent over $100 on it, and you're right about the crystalizer effects and whatnot. They're just awful.
   
  I'd go with this also, you may just need to tweak the crap out of your X-Fi settings. I always found the sound from the X-Fi to be way too shrill for my tastes, so I gave it to a friend.


----------



## MrMateoHead

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I also owned the X-Fi and I really did not like it.... I was very disappointed since I spent over $100 on it, and you're right about the crystalizer effects and whatnot. They're just awful.
> 
> I'd go with this also, you may just need to tweak the crap out of your X-Fi settings. I *always found the sound from the X-Fi to be way too shrill for my tastes*, so I gave it to a friend.


 
  My thoughts exactly. To hear someone describe the sound of X-Fi as 'warm' really surprises me. I was using an extreme music version, so maybe the others are different. Personally, I think it sounds best with no DSP features enabled. I also stopped using the mode switcher, since that seemed mostly like a bloated gimmick. I would try uninstalling the drivers entirely, and just go barebone driver + EAX enabled (cause hey, gaming!).
   
  The Realtek chipsets have sounded way better to me since those days - not as shrill, and overall really excellent quality. Soundcards are basically obsolete IMHO.


----------



## Muzika

This question may have been covered previously but I couldn't find any mention of it...
   
  Do you guys turn off the Magni when it's not in use? I typically turn things off if I'm not using them but, with lifetime and potential degradation in mind, I'm concerned about the type of switch the Magni uses, and perhaps also heat generation, I suppose.


----------



## kimvictor

muzika said:


> This question may have been covered previously but I couldn't find any mention of it...
> 
> Do you guys turn off the Magni when it's not in use? I typically turn things off if I'm not using them but, with lifetime and potential degradation in mind, I'm concerned about the type of switch the Magni uses, and perhaps also heat generation, I suppose.


You will be fine, as long as you don't keep it on for a week or something.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> You will be fine, as long as you don't keep it on for a week or something.


 
   
  Thanks. I actually went ahead and sent a query to *Schiit *too, so I'll pop the response in here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





muzika said:


> Thanks. I actually went ahead and sent a query to *Schiit *too, so I'll pop the response in here if anyone is interested.


 
   
  Just as a habit (probably like yours) I turn off everything that I don't use. With computers I generally just put them to sleep. It's just like anything else, the more you use it the more wear and tear there is, although solid-state electronics are pretty reliable for long periods of time. Even if it was sitting idle for a week I'm sure it'd be fine. File servers are on for years at a time and typically generate a lot more heat than the Magni produces.
   
  You'll be fine, but it's just my thing. I don't leave my car running when I'm not using it, the same goes for the stove lol.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Just as a habit (probably like yours) I turn off everything that I don't use. With computers I generally just put them to sleep. It's just like anything else, the more you use it the more wear and tear there is, although solid-state electronics are pretty reliable for long periods of time. Even if it was sitting idle for a week I'm sure it'd be fine. File servers are on for years at a time and typically generate a lot more heat than the Magni produces.
> 
> You'll be fine, but it's just my thing. I don't leave my car running when I'm not using it, the same goes for the stove lol.


 
   
  Yeah that makes sense. I just thought that the switch may potentially be a bit delicate and I've had some bad experience with routers dying on my due to heat-damage (I presume). Anyhow, Schiit has assured me that even leaving it on continuously wouldn't impact the unit's condition too considerably (i.e. it'd still exceed it's warranty period) but it may as well be turned off when not in use (to conserve power, if nothing else). Switch wear is also apparently not a concern either.


----------



## AK7579

I had the same concerns for the switch, so I have mine at the office plugged into a power strip that I turn off at the end of my day. This helps me avoid using the switch on the Magni.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


> I had the same concerns for the switch, so I have mine at the office plugged into a power strip that I turn off at the end of my day. This helps me avoid using the switch on the Magni.


 
   
  Yeah I was considering doing a similar thing. I've got a power-strip under my desk which I turn off each day but I switch between headphones and speakers a few times throughout the day and tend to turn each off when they're not in use. Anyway... Unless I start reading about Magni switches breaking, I'll rely upon Schiit's response and let go of my concerns.


----------



## Magick Man

Modi & Magni + my TH-600s is a happy day at work. This setup is outrageously good for the price. 


(I use a surge strip to turn the Magni on and off.)


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





magick man said:


> Modi & Magni + my TH-600s is a happy day at work. This setup is outrageously good for the price.
> 
> 
> (I use a surge strip to turn the Magni on and off.)


 
  It's funny how you say for the price, and the price is over $1200 already.


----------



## Magick Man

kimvictor said:


> It's funny how you say for the price, and the price is over $1200 already.




That's not bad at all, well worth it. And actually it was like $1100, because the TH-600s were $900, due to the great dollar>yen exchange rate.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





magick man said:


> That's not bad at all, well worth it. And actually it was like $1100, because the TH-600s were $900, due to the great dollar>yen exchange rate.


 
  Actually, I was really tempted to get the TH600 too. I need more money!


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> It's funny how you say for the price, and the price is over $1200 already.


 

 Being a Magni thread, and minus the headphones it's only $200. So I think the way he said it was fair.


----------



## jeremyarntz

Some day Modi & Magni will be my at work set up, but for now they are my at home gear. I feel a bit funny about bringing gear to work to listen to music. Even though I do listen to music all day, but at least the Modi & Magni are relatively cheap if something should happen to them.


----------



## Tripod8

Has anyone else had positive results with using Schiit M&M stack with Beyerdynamics DT880 (600 Ohm)?
   
  I'm looking to get one but I've only seen a few people on head-fi and the internet try it, I saw one positive review while the rest didn't provide much insight to whether it was a good pairing.


----------



## Saleri

Hey I'm currently using the fiio e10 with the akg k240 mkII and just ordered the magni/modi. Does anyone think I'll hear an improvement?


----------



## jdg711

I think you will, if you want to!


----------



## QldKev

If anyone in Australia is chasing a magni & modi I've got mine up for sale, in the classified section.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





saleri said:


> Hey I'm currently using the fiio e10 with the akg k240 mkII and just ordered the magni/modi. Does anyone think I'll hear an improvement?


 
   
  Yes, you should. The Modi is an excellent DAC and the Magni puts out much more power than the E10.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





jdg711 said:


> I think you will, if you want to!


 
   
  What does this mean? Are you implying a placebo effect?
   
  The M/M stack should perform much better than the E10 in all regards.


----------



## wafflezz

Is it normal to hear a "click" sound when powering up the magni?
 Also, if the headphones are plugged in I hear a "pop" noise. I've kinda learned not to plug them in when powering on and off the amp.
 Is this still normal or do I have a defective unit? or is this just a bad design?


----------



## TMRaven

That's what a protective relay sounds like.  It's a delayed click 5-10 seconds after the amp is powered on.


----------



## Tier One

I just received the magni in the mail today, and I am currently using a gamax audio mini dac. I don't know much about the dac itself, its a 24/192 dac that I am using usb from my laptop then rca to the magni of course.
   
  Would I get a great benefit out of purchasing the modi to go along with it and replace the gamax?
   
  Here is a product page that has a little more info on that dac, it's not where I bought it from but there seems to be some stats on there.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> That's what a protective relay sounds like.  It's a delayed click 5-10 seconds after the amp is powered on.


 
   
  This. It's perfectly safe and means your Magni is working properly. You may hear worse things if the relay wasn't there.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tier one said:


> I just received the magni in the mail today, and I am currently using a gamax audio mini dac. I don't know much about the dac itself, its a 24/192 dac that I am using usb from my laptop then rca to the magni of course.
> 
> Would I get a great benefit out of purchasing the modi to go along with it and replace the gamax?
> 
> Here is a product page that has a little more info on that dac, it's not where I bought it from but there seems to be some stats on there.


 
   
  I don't think you included the product page. I'm not really sure of the answer to your question but my guess would be that you would notice little difference as long as it supports 24/192. Although the Modi was obviously designed to work best with the Magni.
   
  But still, I'm guessing you would hear little difference. DAC's for the most part are all just DAC's....mostly nothing special. What makes them different is how well the component is built around the DAC. All I know is that Schiit is top quality stuff and really under-priced. You'd really have to do a side-by-side....


----------



## Tier One

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/GAMAX-Mini-24Bit-192Khz-3ways-Input-DAC-Headphone-Out-FREE-SHIPPING/488405913.html
   
  Yeah thanks for that haha, my mistake, I only got it for $30 dollars at the time, the reason I ask is that the Magni doesn't seem to be as clear as everyone else says it is. I thought maybe my dac was to blame. I know usb isn't the absoulte best either but I think I'm catching more interference that usual, maybe a little more burn in would help, I only have about 3 hours through it so far.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tier one said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/GAMAX-Mini-24Bit-192Khz-3ways-Input-DAC-Headphone-Out-FREE-SHIPPING/488405913.html
> 
> Yeah thanks for that haha, my mistake, I only got it for $30 dollars at the time, the reason I ask is that the Magni doesn't seem to be as clear as everyone else says it is. I thought maybe my dac was to blame. I know usb isn't the absoulte best either but I think I'm catching more interference that usual, maybe a little more burn in would help, I only have about 3 hours through it so far.


 
   
  Quite possibly you should let it burn in. Not sure if it's your DAC or not that's causing the "non-clearness" . My Magni sounds really, really good even through my IDT HD Integrated Audio, but sounds a little better with the Modi. The Modi is USB too, btw.


----------



## Saleri

A





jdg711 said:


> I think you will, if you want to!


are you talking to me?


----------



## Skolar311

Also, some people say they hear interference when running off a power-strip/surge protector, so maybe try plugging it directly into the wall?
   
  Honestly, I think this is BS....I have mine going through a power-strip to an extension cord to another power-strip with no interference at all. But it's worth a shot maybe.


----------



## Tier One

Thanks for the input, I have heard that too so I plugged it into the wall from the beginning. I guess Ill just keep burning it in, do you or anyone else have a recommendation on how long I should burn it in for?


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tier one said:


> Thanks for the input, I have heard that too so I plugged it into the wall from the beginning. I guess Ill just keep burning it in, do you or anyone else have a recommendation on how long I should burn it in for?


 

 Not gonna lie, mine sounded great right out of the box.
   
  Can you clarify what you mean "not clear"? I find the Magni to be VERY transparent for it's price. You could also try some other sources, maybe your phone or tablet if you have one.


----------



## Tier One

I was playing 24bit vinyl rips off my laptop and I was noticing a lot of background hissing and other noises even at high volumes, also the soundstage seemed to be a lot more confined (on dt770s). Things seem to be smoothing out now however, maybe I'm crazy but there isn't anymore background noise. I have also noticed the lower bass seems to be pretty tight and under control now. I had a few tracks where the really deep bass would make some parts of the drivers or maybe that film over them (don't know the term for it haha.) rattle to a point where I wouldn't listen to those songs anymore. Now that is no longer a problem at all.
   
  I would try my phone but I don't have anything at the moment to hook it up with that dac.


----------



## wafflezz

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> This. It's perfectly safe and means your Magni is working properly. You may hear worse things if the relay wasn't there.


 
  Ok. That's a relief. Thanks for the responses guys! I'm still going to leave them unplugged when powering on and off just because the sound really scares me. It's not loud or damaging in any way but it is a sharp staticy kind of noise. Everyone always said that your hearing would get damaged long before your equipment but this has definitely made me think twice lol. Glad to hear it's no big concern


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tier one said:


> I was playing 24bit vinyl rips off my laptop and I was noticing a lot of background hissing and other noises even at high volumes, also the soundstage seemed to be a lot more confined (on dt770s). Things seem to be smoothing out now however, maybe I'm crazy but there isn't anymore background noise. I have also noticed the lower bass seems to be pretty tight and under control now. I had a few tracks where the really deep bass would make some parts of the drivers or maybe that film over them (don't know the term for it haha.) rattle to a point where I wouldn't listen to those songs anymore. Now that is no longer a problem at all.
> 
> I would try my phone but I don't have anything at the moment to hook it up with that dac.


 

 Who knows, give it a week and see if it smooths out even more! Hopefully you end up liking it just as much as I do.


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





saleri said:


> Hey I'm currently using the fiio e10 with the akg k240 mkII and just ordered the magni/modi. Does anyone think I'll hear an improvement?


 

 You have a fiio e10? The Magni goes to 11
   
  I have M+M and akg k240s and they play very nicely together. I have no experience with the e10, so I won't comment on whether or not you will hear a difference.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





ab initio said:


> You have a fiio e10? The Magni goes to 11
> 
> I have M+M and akg k240s and they play very nicely together. I have no experience with the e10, so I won't comment on whether or not you will hear a difference.


 
   
  .... I know you didn't mean it, but I own the FiiO E11, and the M/M Stack blows that away too


----------



## ab initio

Sometimes you just need that extra push over the cliff...


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





ab initio said:


> Sometimes you just need that extra push over the cliff...


 
   
  Agreed! But I'm with you, the M/M should blow the E10 away!


----------



## Saleri

skolar311 said:


> Agreed! But I'm with you, the M/M should blow the E10 away!


 Really can you be a little bit more descriptive of why the magni/modi is so much better than the fiio e10?


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





saleri said:


> Really can you be a little bit more descriptive of why the magni/modi is so much better than the fiio e10?


 
   
  The Magni puts out much more power than the E10 and the Modi being a separate DAC also reduces the noise. The circuitry built around the DAC in the Modi is also much better engineered (in my opinion). The Magni puts out 1200mw per channel @ 32 Ohms, while the E10 only puts out 100mw per channel @ 32 Ohms. See the massive difference there?
   
  Trust me, you'll hear a noticeable difference. The soundstage should be wider and more transparent than what the E10 can provide. Also keep in mind that the Magni is capable of driving some Ortho/Planar headphones, which the E10 cannot.
   
  Plus, the M/M stack is just.....beautiful. And Jason @ Schiit mentioned that Magni is remarkably close in performance to their $250 Asgard, which is what prompted the release of the Asgard 2. The Magni/Modi is an amazing combo which is easily worth twice what their asking. (Also, in my opinion)
   
  All in all I'm not knocking the quality of FiiO products at all, because I still own them and love them as portable amplifiers. But when it comes to a desktop setup, I'll stick with some Schiit until the day I die!
   
  --- Straight from Schiit.com ----
   
  "All other amps in this price range use op-amps for gain. Not Magni. It uses a discrete gain stage design, with low-noise JFET inputs, fast VAS transistors, and massive output power transistors. The result is greater current capability for higher power output. We’ve also used a DC servo to eliminate coupling caps from the signal path."
   
  Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-200KHz, -3dB
 Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W
 Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W
 Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW
 Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW
 THD: Less than 0.005%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 1V RMS
 IMD: Less than 0.007%, CCIF
 SNR: Greater than 100db, unweighted, referenced to 1V RMS
 Crosstalk: -70dB, 20 Hz-20KHz
 Output Impedance: Less than 0.1 ohms
 Gain: 5 (14db)
 Topology: Fully discrete FET/bipolar, Class AB, DC coupled throughout
 Protection: standard failsafe DC power input and muting relay
 Power Supply: “wall wart” style 16VAC transformer, regulated +/- 15V rails
 Power Consumption: 4W
 Size: 5 x 3.5 x 1.25”
 Weight: 1 lb
   
  Hope this helps, Saleri


----------



## Saleri

H





skolar311 said:


> The Magni puts out much more power than the E10 and the Modi being a separate DAC also reduces the noise. The circuitry built around the DAC in the Modi is also much better engineered (in my opinion). The Magni puts out 1200mw per channel @ 32 Ohms, while the E10 only puts out 100mw per channel @ 32 Ohms. See the massive difference there?
> 
> Trust me, you'll hear a noticeable difference. The soundstage should be wider and more transparent than what the E10 can provide. Also keep in mind that the Magni is capable of driving some Ortho/Planar headphones, which the E10 cannot.
> 
> ...


 hey thanks for the help!!!


----------



## kimvictor

How much do you guys think Magni will go for used?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> How much do you guys think Magni will go for used?


 

 Funny you should say that, I just bought one today for $85...so I guess that is your answer.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Funny you should say that, I just bought one today for $85...so I guess that is your answer.


 
  Ok. I'm thinking about selling one... but I can't make the decision.


----------



## Kinru

I'm just wondering, at what point do you guys notice noise on the magni? Anything over 12 for me and I notice white noise type sound, and I swear I don't remember my magni getting that noise until I was closer to 3.


----------



## hodgjy

I wouldn't pay more than $75 for a used one.  The extra $25 isn't too much for me to pay for the full warranty.  I only buy used amps when the deal is too good to pass up or it's a rare amp that's hard to find.
   
  Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> How much do you guys think Magni will go for used?


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





kinru said:


> I'm just wondering, at what point do you guys notice noise on the magni? Anything over 12 for me and I notice white noise type sound, and I swear I don't remember my magni getting that noise until I was closer to 3.


 

 What do you have feeding the magni? When I have Modi feeding Magni, I don't hear any noise until the volume is dangerously high, and I'm using Hd 280s that I've found to be fairly sensitive.
   
  The whole reason I bought the M+M stack was because there was that my laptop sound card's headphone out was very annoyingly noisy, and the M+M stack is (to my ears) dead silent within safe volume ranges.
   
  Now if I feed the Magni from the noisy output of my soundcard, the Magni does exactly what it should, and it sends the soundcard noise through to my headphones...
   
  Now, if I turn software volume all the way down, and crank Magni to max, right as the knob reaches maximum volume, there is a noticeable amount of white noise and I can hear a local radio station if I hold my headphone cable just right. I'd be interested in a technical explanation as to how a maxxed out Magni can magically turn into a (poor quality) FM demodulator.


----------



## fihidelity

ab initio said:


> What do you have feeding the magni? When I have Modi feeding Magni, I don't hear any noise until the volume is dangerously high, and I'm using Hd 280s that I've found to be fairly sensitive.
> 
> The whole reason I bought the M+M stack was because there was that my laptop sound card's headphone out was very annoyingly noisy, and the M+M stack is (to my ears) dead silent within safe volume ranges.
> 
> ...




I expect you know this but you should always have the software and OS volume at their highest as this lowers the amp's noise floor.

I'm afraid I don't know what causes the RFI and when I last asked about the noise I'd experienced none else had come across the problem. Out of curiosity what headphones are you using with it and how long is the lead?


----------



## Kinru

Quote: 





ab initio said:


> What do you have feeding the magni? When I have Modi feeding Magni, I don't hear any noise until the volume is dangerously high, and I'm using Hd 280s that I've found to be fairly sensitive.
> 
> The whole reason I bought the M+M stack was because there was that my laptop sound card's headphone out was very annoyingly noisy, and the M+M stack is (to my ears) dead silent within safe volume ranges.
> 
> ...


 

 I have the modi feeding the magni and I'm using MrSpeakers Mad Dogs. It does not matter what my software (Win7) volume is set at, I start hearing white noise right after it passes 12 on the knob. For music, this usually isn't a problem as I almost never get near 12, but for videos and movies I routinely have to turn it past 12 and the noise gets annoying. Should I contact schiit?


----------



## ab initio

kinru said:


> I have the modi feeding the magni and I'm using MrSpeakers Mad Dogs. It does not matter what my software (Win7) volume is set at, I start hearing white noise right after it passes 12 on the knob. For music, this usually isn't a problem as I almost never get near 12, but for videos and movies I routinely have to turn it past 12 and the noise gets annoying. Should I contact schiit?




Yes, i think you should definitely contact schiit. The t50rp derived 'phones are much less sensitive than say the hd280s. If you are only around 12 then you have unusually high noise in your system

Cheers


----------



## Kamakahah

I'd try a different outlet and USB cable first. After that I would contact schiit.


----------



## hodgjy

Schiit's had some issues with the wall wart power supplies.  Might be an easy exchange of wall warts.


----------



## Kamakahah

hodgjy said:


> Schiit's had some issues with the wall wart power supplies.  Might be an easy exchange of wall warts.




That's also correct, good call. Definitely something worth exploring.


----------



## PXSS

I'm using my D2000s with my M&M stack out of my laptop and I also get the local country station when pot is maxxed out no matter what the volume is on my windows settings. I don't think its much of an issue since i can barely get past 10 on the pot when my volume is maxxed out everywhere else in my system.
   
  Has anyone had problems with the sound stuttering? I keep getting stuttering no matter which usb port of my laptop I use with Modi. This doesn't happen when I drive my headphones straight out of the audio jack =(


----------



## fihidelity

I get the interference at 6-9 o'clock even!


----------



## Defiant00

pxss said:


> I'm using my D2000s with my M&M stack out of my laptop and I also get the local country station when pot is maxxed out no matter what the volume is on my windows settings. I don't think its much of an issue since i can barely get past 10 on the pot when my volume is maxxed out everywhere else in my system.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with the sound stuttering? I keep getting stuttering no matter which usb port of my laptop I use with Modi. This doesn't happen when I drive my headphones straight out of the audio jack =(




Never had any stuttering problems when I had mine.


----------



## hodgjy

Stuttering isn't a DAC problem.  It's a computer problem.  The computer can't handle the multitasking in its current configuration.


----------



## PXSS

It ended up being a bad driver and dcp latency problems.
  I wonder why it only affected sound when using modi though.
  Everything else was working great.


----------



## Kamakahah

pxss said:


> It ended up being a bad driver and dcp latency problems.
> I wonder why it only affected sound when using modi though.
> Everything else was working great.




Which driver was it for you? 

Did the latency go away when you updated it?


----------



## MPBateman

Getting pretty interested in upgrading to the Magni amp, would be coming from a Fiio E10. Has anyone here used a Fiio E10 as a DAC for the Magni? and If so would I use the coaxial or line out to connect to the Magni?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Getting pretty interested in upgrading to the Magni amp, would be coming from a Fiio E10. Has anyone here used a Fiio E10 as a DAC for the Magni? and If so would I use the coaxial or line out to connect to the Magni?


 
  I haven't used E10, but you would use line out to connect to Magni.


----------



## MPBateman

Great, anyone know of a good online seller for miniplug to RCA adapters?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Great, anyone know of a good online seller for miniplug to RCA adapters?


 
  Monoprice has decent mini to RCA cable. Very cheap and durable. I like them better than $15 radioshack cable.


----------



## MPBateman

Money saved is money for more audio. I've heard complaints on the audio pot, is this something schiit has fixed or is it just a first batch defect?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Money saved is money for more audio. I've heard complaints on the audio pot, is this something schiit has fixed or is it just a first batch defect?


 
  I had #134 or something and it had slightly off centered volume pot, but it was perfectly functional. Not much of an issue at all.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Money saved is money for more audio. I've heard complaints on the audio pot, is this something schiit has fixed or is it just a first batch defect?


 
   
  I believe the concerns about the pot were related to low level channel imbalance (just a fact with an analog volume controls) + how quickly the volume increases with the Magni. Since it isn't a defect it hasn't been changed (at least as far as we've been told).


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I believe the concerns about the pot were related to low level channel imbalance (just a fact with an analog volume controls) + how quickly the volume increases with the Magni. Since it isn't a defect it hasn't been changed (at least as far as we've been told).


 
  Oh, he was talking about that? That can be an issue with some sensitive things, but not really an defect. I guess you need that kind of power to be called 1.2watts@32ohms.


----------



## MPBateman

So the Magni might not be the best choice for IEM's or low impedance headphones? After reading about twenty or so reviews, I am seeing some reviewers say it is completely neutral while others saying it has a bump up in the bottom end while maintaining neutrality up top. Anyone hearing the same things as these? Either way it lures me in.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> So the Magni might not be the best choice for IEM's or low impedance headphones? After reading about twenty or so reviews, I am seeing some reviewers say it is completely neutral while others saying it has a bump up in the bottom end while maintaining neutrality up top. Anyone hearing the same things as these? Either way it lures me in.


 
  Wonder where you got the bumped up bottom. It's flat. Maybe even call it bright. Bass is not bloated at all. Anyways, I've had good matching with one of my iem(twfk based), but not with SE535, due to insane sensitivity of SE535. But you should be fine, because you can control the volume on your computer/DAP without too much SQ lost.


----------



## MPBateman

Got the bumped bottom end from a review by Ed Noble on The-Ear.net I think. Don't know his reputation so, I'll take that with a  grain of salt. I don't own any headphones over 250 ohms so would the 1.2watts@32ohms even be beneficial?


----------



## kimvictor

What headphones do you plan on using?


----------



## Defiant00

I definitely disagree with the Magni having any sort of bass emphasis, it is quite neutral and clean overall.

As far as pairing it with low-impedance cans, as long as you can adjust the volume of your source if necessary then you should be fine.


----------



## slayerming2

Hey do you guys think the magni/modi would be able to power the hifiman 400 and 500?


----------



## kimvictor

400 yes. 500, so so. Though I recommend a higher end set up for 500.


----------



## Defiant00

slayerming2 said:


> Hey do you guys think the magni/modi would be able to power the hifiman 400 and 500?




It'll easily get loud enough for both, and I'd consider the M&M a good place to start with either of those cans.


----------



## slayerming2

Sweet so I guess I might be soon listening to the hifiman 400 or 500 soon with the magni/modi. Uhh still have to decide which one to get......


----------



## MPBateman

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> What headphones do you plan on using?


 
  DT770 pro 250, Grado SR60i, ATH-AD700, a couple of IEM's, and also would like to have an amp as I continue to upgrade headphones.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> DT770 pro 250, Grado SR60i, ATH-AD700, a couple of IEM's, and also would like to have an amp as I continue to upgrade headphones.


 
  I've had the AD700 and they go well with Magni. But iems with magni is not so smart, unless you don't have any sensitive iems. They do hiss and might be too loud for iems.


----------



## MPBateman

The fiio e10 has very little hiss when I'm using in ears, so I can always switch them.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> The fiio e10 has very little hiss when I'm using in ears, so I can always switch them.


 
  Sounds fine than.


----------



## MPBateman

Don't mean to be "that" guy but if the Schiit FAQ of the Magni says IEMs are no problem, but owners are saying no way, should I not second guess all of their claims then? I truly want to like these but marketing can do wonders for a sub-par product...look at Head-fi's bane, Beats. If it's a trade off to be able to run orthos and planar headphones fine, but I would prefer to know that, not get the product and be disappointed about its compatibility with my headphones (which Schiit says is all headphones.) So if someone could shed some digital light on this I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Don't mean to be "that" guy but if the Schiit FAQ of the Magni says IEMs are no problem, but owners are saying no way, should I not second guess all of their claims then? I truly want to like these but marketing can do wonders for a sub-par product...look at Head-fi's bane, Beats. If it's a trade off to be able to run orthos and planar headphones fine, but I would prefer to know that, not get the product and be disappointed about its compatibility with my headphones (which Schiit says is all headphones.) So if someone could shed some digital light on this I would be very appreciative.


 
  I think we're very clear--and not over-selling Magni's capabilities with IEMs. Direct from the FAQ:
   
*And IEMs too?*
  Yes. Magni’s noise floor is low enough for most of them, though Magni’s gain of 5 (necessary for orthos and high-impedance headphones) might mean you have to use software volume control to get a good range of adjustment on the volume pot.
   
  Note this does not say *all* IEMs. Note that it does have the proper caveat for gain. 
   
  We use Magni with Grado GR10 (116dB) and have no problem with hiss--whereas the GR10s plugged into, say, a Macbook headphone output hiss like crazy.


----------



## MPBateman

Who better to comment, eh? Alright so Multi driver BA IEMs might not be the best pair with the little Magni, but the fact it's also able to drive orthos is an understandable tradeoff especially at that price. I'm sure multiple head-fiers have chipped in their idea of an alternately tuned Magni for IEMs as the market for in ears has jumped in the past couple of months. Or just a Magni with a gain switch for a little more cash, perhaps a similarly priced tube amp coming up? Back on topic, is the Magni's strong point pushing hard to drive headphones well, or making lower impedance cans sound great? And another thing, if the Magni looked the same and all it did was shoot confetti into the air for me to pick up later, I would still pay the same price.


----------



## kimvictor

Magni is fine with certain iems, but it's limited. I've had a dual BA that worked fine, but most of my other iems didn't work out.


----------



## fihidelity

My Magni works fine with most IEMs though the majority of them don't really benefit from that amplification. I have however noticed the channel imbalance when listening to IEMs so it's by no means perfect.


----------



## Defiant00

I know someone tried their Heir Audio 4.As with my M&M setup at the Charlotte meet. I believe we turned the volume down in Windows to about 10% to get a reasonable range on the Magni's volume control. He didn't say anything about hiss, so yeah, presumably the noise floor is low enough if you don't mind digitally attenuating.


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> I know someone tried their Heir Audio 4.As with my M&M setup at the Charlotte meet. I believe we turned the volume down in Windows to about 10% to get a reasonable range on the Magni's volume control. He didn't say anything about hiss, so yeah, presumably the noise floor is low enough if you don't mind digitally attenuating.


 
   
  Windows volume control at 10% is -35dB. As discussed in this [thread], you are in fine shape at that attenuation level with a Modi+Magni combo and using Modi's 24bit output.
   
  That said, I think everybody in that thread agrees that the Magni---with 5x gain---is not the optimal choice for IEMs. I think the [Schiit product description] makes it very clear that IEMs lie at one extreme of Magni's operational envelope:
  Quote: 





> "Magni is quiet enough for many IEMs, but provides up to 1.2W into 32 ohms, which is plenty for many orthodynamic headphones. Magni is versatile enough to be a “do all” amplifier—it may be the only amp you ever need."


 
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Audiolic

I got the magni too and when i move the volume knob there is some weird sound going on.. and when i move the quarter inch jack i have some glitch in the headphones (bad solder joint) i guess.
   
  after 12 oclock it start to become noisy...
   
  this is with mr speakers mad dogs headphones and gungnir dac


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





audiolic said:


> I got the magni too and when i move the volume knob there is some weird sound going on.. and when i move the quarter inch jack i have some glitch in the headphones (bad solder joint) i guess.
> 
> after 12 oclock it start to become noisy...
> 
> ...


 

 There is a 2 year warrenty.....
   
  Cheers


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





audiolic said:


> I got the magni too and when i move the volume knob there is some weird sound going on.. and when i move the quarter inch jack i have some glitch in the headphones (bad solder joint) i guess.
> 
> after 12 oclock it start to become noisy...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Get it fixed. Don't just complain about it.
  And in your case you might have been unlucky, but low-quality crap? No.....


----------



## kimvictor

Schiit stuff isn't low quality. They have very respectable build and quality.


----------



## Byronb

Quote: 





audiolic said:


> I got the magni too and when i move the volume knob there is some weird sound going on.. and when i move the quarter inch jack i have some glitch in the headphones (bad solder joint) i guess.
> 
> after 12 oclock it start to become noisy...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah "low quality crap"......Not so much! Sorry if you have a problem with your gear, but talk to Schiit they will stand behind their gear like very few companies you are likely to deal with. No need slamming them until you have exhausted the normal means of getting things corrected. Good Luck!


----------



## MPBateman

Anyone know of a mod-community behind the Magni?


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> Anyone know of a mod-community behind the Magni?


 

 I don't think you want to open up the Magni.... then you would be in deep Schiit?


----------



## MPBateman

Haha, if the Magni could have a lower gain switch it would be perfect for me.


----------



## ab initio

What headphones do you use? In just about all cases where 24bit soundcard output is available, using software volume will have no detrimental effect on sound quality. The Magni noise floor is quite low.
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/671220/effective-number-of-bits-or-why-you-have-to-keep-software-at-full-volume-is-nonsense#post_9591557
   
  Cheers!


----------



## MPBateman

I do have a DAC with 24bit sample rate, ATH AD700, Grado SR60i, Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Pro, Shure SE215, Etymotic HF5, and Klipsch S2. So half full size half IEM, however I only have one pair of High impedance cans would the gain of 5 work for me? Most likely not, but if I got 2 more high impedance headphones then the Magni would be right I think.


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





mpbateman said:


> I do have a DAC with 24bit sample rate, ATH AD700, Grado SR60i, Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Pro, Shure SE215, Etymotic HF5, and Klipsch S2. So half full size half IEM, however I only have one pair of High impedance cans would the gain of 5 work for me? Most likely not, but if I got 2 more high impedance headphones then the Magni would be right I think.


 

 What is the output level of your DAC? Lets assume it is 2V full scale.
  Using the reference here for headphone sensitivity you can guesstimate how your different 'phones will play with the Magni.  First off, I find that the volume knob gain vales at the end of that post are very representative of my Magni's response. Let's assume you are okay with using a volume setting between 9 and 3 o'clock. Also note that Magni's 5x gain = 14 dB. The key number in the table is the headphone's sensitivity. It tells you how loud the headphone gets for a given voltage. Using Magni's gain and a full scale line level signal, we will decided what signal input to Magni we need to reach a certain loudness.
   
  The idea is that the very very very loudest peak in the music could reach 110 dB SPL. _this is dangerously high!_ and rms values of SPL for extended listening should stay at or below 85dB SPL. Consider the 110 dB peak to be head room for nominally lower listening levels. We will let 110 dB be full scale voltage swing with the volume knob set at 3 o'clock and find out whether this will allow for sensible settings for the other components when using your phones.
   
  DT 770 @250 Ohms: According to the chart, needs a gain of 6 dB to reach 110 dB SPL. We want 110dB to occur when the knob is set to 3 o'clock, therefore you want

```
(6 dB target gain) = (14 dB Magni gain) + (-4 dB volume gain at 3 o'clock) + (-4 dB gain from software)
```
  Hence, set your software volume to -4dB and you're golden (or set volume to 0dB and use 2 o'clock on the volume knob for max volume)
   
  -ATH AD700: needs -9 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -19 dB
   
  -Grado SR60i: needs -7 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -17 dB
   
  -Shure SE215: needs -22 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -32 dB
   
  -Etymotic HF5: needs -21 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -31 dB
     (target gain in dB = 20*log10((0.1 V@105dB)*10^( (5dB)/20)/ (2 V ref)))
   
  -Klipsch S2: needs -22 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -32 dB
     (target gain in dB = 20*log10((0.1 V@106dB)*10^( (4dB)/20)/ (2 V ref)))
   
  With these settings, you will get a maximum of 110 dB SPL peaks with the knob at 3 o'clock and a maximum of 80 dB SPL peaks with the knob at 9 o'clock. The average loudness will be below that, although it will depend on how compressed your music is. I think it's fair to guess average loudness will be -20dB (for very dynamic) to -6dB (for very compressed) below the peak volume.
   
  For the sake of completeness, let us consider the worst case scenario with your most sensitive IEMs. With a 24bit DAC, all of these will be okay with Magni---in theory, even with -32dB attenuation, the output of 24 bits will still be about 18bits (which exceeds full CD quality!) although in practice, no DAC has true 24 bit resolution. In general, 24bit DACs have effectively 20 bits above noise, so you still have 14bits (84 dB of dynamic range!) remaining after -32dB attenuation (which is still sufficient to be effectively undetectable)
 (See this for calculating the effective number of bits and this for a disucssion about bit depth)
   
  According to Schiit, the noise floor of Magni is better than 100dB at 1 V rms input. That puts the amps noise floor at about -68dB when the software attenuation is at -32dB. This is pretty far down, but perhaps not optimal.
   
  It isn't the impedance of the headphone that is important when comparing a headphone with an amp with certain voltage gain---it is the sensitivity (usually a number in  dB of SPL at 1 V) of the headphone that matters!
   
  The DT 770, AD700, and SR60i will make good pairings with the Magni. The others will work, but the combination may not be optimal. As a reference, I've used my Magni with AKG 240's (103dB sensitivity), Senn HD280pros (110dB), Senn HD202s (119dB), and ATH AD900(114dB) with good results
   
  Hope this helps!
   
  Cheers


----------



## MPBateman

I can tell you put quite a bit of time into that post, which I appreciate. Also informative. DAC I currently have has an output power of 150mW so 0.15W so 0.15V (as you can see I need an amp), how would the Magni handle that? Or does the output of one unit affect the other?


----------



## ab initio

Are you sure about the 0.15 V dac? You need to know the impedance of the load it is driving to calculate the output power from the output voltage. 
What model DAC do you have? I would guess it outputs closer to 1 or 2 volts 

Cheers


----------



## MPBateman

I have a fiio e10, looking at the manual right now, outputs 32 ohms at 150mw.


----------



## ab initio

Your profile says you have a fiio e10. This has a line level output which should mean 2volts.

 Therefore, i think the numbers i provided above in my previous post should be a fairly good estimate 

Cheers!


----------



## MPBateman

Thanks again!


----------



## Gabardine

I really wish you guys would have a better way of compiling information.

What are the downsides to the magni?
I keep hearing it's designed to be flat and is _omg so flat _but then I look up other reviews and they list the cons as being bass heavy and too bright etc etc
WHICH IS IT?


----------



## Skolar311

It also depends a lot on the source... being just an Amplifier, it should just "cleanly" amplify the source. The Magni does a great job of staying neutral and not coloring the audio in any way.
   
  So to answer your question, to me it is very neutral and that's the primary reason why I bought it. This does not mean that it slouches in any area. Bass is still very tight and present while the treble is smooth and not shrill.
   
  Your ears will have to do the deciding, because everyone's ears are different. You have to take everyone's opinion with a giant grain of salt.


----------



## ab initio

gabardine said:


> I really wish you guys would have a better way of compiling information.
> 
> What are the downsides to the magni?
> I keep hearing it's designed to be flat and is _omg so flat _but then I look up other reviews and they list the cons as being bass heavy and too bright etc etc
> WHICH IS IT?




It's flat. Any difference between magni and perfectly neutral response is order(s) of magnitude less than your headphones. People complain with conflicting opinions because magni isn't providing the coloration that suits their personal taste.

If you want imperfect amplification that distorts the audio, get a different amplifier (like a tube amp) or use DSP to achieve the coloration you want.

 The downside to magni is that it's 14dB gain might make it a bit on the loud side if you use sensitive IEMs, or it doest have adjustable gain, or that it doesn't have pre amp outs, or it doesn't make you coffee, or it doesn't cost $10k so you can brag to your friends, etc... 

Cheers!


Cheers


----------



## Gabardine

ab initio said:


> It's flat. Any difference between magni and perfectly neutral response is order(s) of magnitude less than your headphones. People complain with conflicting opinions because magni isn't providing the coloration that suits their personal taste.
> 
> If you want imperfect amplification that distorts the audio, get a different amplifier (like a tube amp) or use DSP to achieve the coloration you want.
> 
> ...




Alright mate, think I understand the lay of the land now.


----------



## PXSS

Has somebody thought of putting attenuators in the rca going into Magni or on the trs output? How would that affect sound quality? Could be a good way of controling gain for IEM's


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Has somebody thought of putting attenuators in the rca going into Magni or on the trs output? How would that affect sound quality? Could be a good way of controling gain for IEM's


 
  I (and as far as I can remember from earlier in this thread at least some others) do use a  pair of -12db attentuators (mine are from Harrison Lab) on the rca input. I don't find it to have any effect on the audio quality and yes, it does make the Magni more usable with low impendance headphones (and IEM's). If you don't need the high gain from the Magni I think that this is the best solution.


----------



## Chexy

Just got the Magni/Modi pair this past week. So far: loving them. They seem to pair well with my DT-880's, albeit they can only just drive the 600 ohm impedence. I'll test the DAC/Amp combo for another week before I submit a more thorough impression though.


----------



## PXSS

Looki





chexy said:


> Just got the Magni/Modi pair this past week. So far: loving them. They seem to pair well with my DT-880's, albeit they can only just drive the 600 ohm impedence. I'll test the DAC/Amp combo for another week before I submit a more thorough impression though.


looking forward to it!


----------



## azrussell132

Received my Magni 3 days ago. I've only had about 4 hours of listening time so far and could not be happier.  For now I'm pairing it with a Dac Destroyer from Hot Audio and love the sound.  In the future I may switch to the Modi but for now I'm in HEAVEN.


----------



## Chexy

Quote: 





chexy said:


> Just got the Magni/Modi pair this past week. So far: loving them. They seem to pair well with my DT-880's, albeit they can only just drive the 600 ohm impedence. I'll test the DAC/Amp combo for another week before I submit a more thorough impression though.


 
  Putting this off for a bit. I'm currently awaiting the arrival of my Sennheiser Momentums, which I will use to help me create a better informed impression.


----------



## DoomForce

Hey guys,
   
  Has anyone compared the Magni/Modi combo to the Meridian Explorer while driving low Ohm (<=32) headphones?


----------



## vl4dimir

Hey I wanted to know if the magni isn't à little bit too powerfull for IEM like the 4.Ai (25 ohm i think) ? thx


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





vl4dimir said:


> Hey I wanted to know if the magni isn't à little bit too powerfull for IEM like the 4.Ai (25 ohm i think) ? thx


 
   
  As long as you can turn down your source it should be good. With the Modi and Windows' volume set to 10% it seemed to work fine with the 4.A.


----------



## kimvictor

I just want to point this out, but if you only own iems and sensitive headphones, I see no reason in buying the Magni. Magni is indeed really solid. Clean and neutral sound for $99 is good. But for sensitive iems, there is audible hissing, and for sensitive headphones, volume control is always a issue. If turn the volume knob slightly, and your ears will explode(with sensitive cans). But if you have fairly easy to drive(normal headphones) or hard to drive headphones, Magni is my rec.


----------



## vl4dimir

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I just want to point this out, but if you only own iems and sensitive headphones, I see no reason in buying the Magni. Magni is indeed really solid. Clean and neutral sound for $99 is good. But for sensitive iems, there is audible hissing, and for sensitive headphones, volume control is always a issue. If turn the volume knob slightly, and your ears will explode(with sensitive cans). But if you have fairly easy to drive(normal headphones) or hard to drive headphones, Magni is my rec.


 
   
  Well I wanted a DAC so i thought i'll buy the stack magni/modi. I'm new here and doesn't know much about hi-fi (still learning) but I thought an amp will improve the quality of the headphones even if they are very sensitive ? Any advice to make the best of my 4.Ai ( +- 300$).
   
  I'm playing 16/44.1 alac files from macbook pro with audirvana


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





vl4dimir said:


> Well I wanted a DAC so i thought i'll buy the stack magni/modi. I'm new here and doesn't know much about hi-fi (still learning) but I thought an amp will improve the quality of the headphones even if they are very sensitive ? Any advice to make the best of my 4.Ai ( +- 300$).
> 
> I'm playing 16/44.1 alac files from macbook pro with audirvana


 

 The real gain will come from the improved DAC. If you get a modi, then you'll need the magni or another amplifier that accepts RCA inputs.  Nobody is claiming that Magni is optimal for IEMs. There may be better choices, but the Magni can be used with IEMS. this is no problem at all.
 you just have to use a little bit of software volume control to get an acceptable range from the volume pot. There is a discussion about this here.
   
  You will be fine getting a Magni/Modi.
   
  Cheers


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





vl4dimir said:


> Well I wanted a DAC so i thought i'll buy the stack magni/modi. I'm new here and doesn't know much about hi-fi (still learning) but I thought an amp will improve the quality of the headphones even if they are very sensitive ? Any advice to make the best of my 4.Ai ( +- 300$).
> 
> I'm playing 16/44.1 alac files from macbook pro with audirvana


 
  There will be improvement, but mostly from DAC. Iems generally don't need much power. And for iems that need power, I recommend that you get a amp with better channel balance and hissing. But I haven't heard any hissing issues with 4.ai, so it might work well with magni.


----------



## jimpah

I'll pull the trigger on this pretty soon, to go wtih my AKG K 601 and Koss Pro4aat. Most likely the DAC as well.


----------



## RAZRr1275

There have been a lot of questions around here about the o2 vs magni so here are my impressions of the two. Excuse the awkward transition into the article as it was written for my blog which can be found here http://musicandlistening.wordpress.com/
   
  So apparently I was lying a while back when on an audio subreddit, I said that I wouldn’t do a blind abx test. To provide a bit of context, a friend of mine purchased a Schiit Magni, so we decided to compare it to the o2 since one of the things that we’ve seen around some audio sites a lot is the idea that all “transparent” gear should sound the same or at least in a blind abx test. The results were interesting.
   
  As far as our method goes, we decided to make all parts of the setup identical (same set of Denon D2000 headphones, cables, and ODAC) except the Magni and O2. Then we started abx testing in two methods. For both methods, we took 30 seconds of listening in which we knew which amp we were listening to based on verbal confirmation (before this we had only spent about 15 minutes on each other’s amps). After that, we started blind testing and left the song playing pulling out the headphone cable between each declaration of an answer until 10 answers were recorded. For the first test, after each pull out of the cable at which either a change or no change could occur, we had to name which was the Magni and which was the O2 based on the 30 second preview that we had. Both of us got between 4 and 6 correct in each of our 3 sets of 10 trials. For the second method (fourth set of 10 trials), we simply had to declare if the amplifier switched. I scored a 9 out of 10 correct and my friend scored a 4 out of 10 correct.
   
  I’m sure you’re saying at this point that because the results of the blind abx were inconclusive, that there is no sonic difference. That’s not the case though. During most of the trials, we both had moments in which we knew (and usually exclaimed it out loud in the form of expletives) that we had screwed up which was which and the data showed it in that once the switch got made in our mind, we guessed correctly that there was a change, but got confused on which was the O2 and which was the Magni. The other thing that we noticed was what exactly we were listening for was different — after we finished abxing we debriefed as far as what in the tracks we were listening to for the giveaways of which was which. For a certain track, one of us would say vocals and the other bass kick or one of us guitars and the other piano. Upon re-listening to the track without commenting on which differences we heard, we were able to understand where we had gone wrong. On some tracks there was no difference between the vocal presentation, but there was in the bass and vice-versa. The other problem that we noticed with abxing is the mental pressure aspect. The idea that there could be no change (and the subsequent desire to not look like an idiot by getting it wrong) created a scenario in which the test was not necessarily about what was being heard — it was about the game being played. I had many times in the test where I detected a change or no change — and then the second guessing started. Would he really put a no change there? Would he really switch? Once the doubt in what you heard becomes apparent, the awfulness of auditory memory shows up and you begin to invent differences all in the name of not of the inherent desire to not want to look as if your ears are inferior in terms of detecting differences. It’s equivalent to taking a scantron test and noticing that every single correct answer is A except you aren’t detecting differences on something reliable like knowing a fact. We found that with sighted listening, since the mental game was out of the equation, we were better able to focus on differences in general sound signature and individual details at the same time instead of attempting to focus on mind games and sound at the same time.
   
  So without further hesitation, here’s what we heard during our abx trials and sighted listening. Keep in mind that these are generic impressions based on listening to both amps on the same track set of tracks and that these impressions might not apply for every single track that one listens to.
   
  1) The O2 has a much cleaner presentation as far as detail retrieval
   
  2) On certain songs, the Magni suffered as far as sub bass. It was almost non-existent on some tracks and on others it appeared as a fuzzy fwump noise while the O2 delivered a precise thump
   
  3) The Magni’s vocals almost have a veiled warm and thick quality while the O2s were somewhat brighter
   
  4) The O2 has more sparkle on instruments such as guitars and piano
   
  5) The O2 has a better soundstage as far as width and better placement of things within the soundstage


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





razrr1275 said:


> There have been a lot of questions around here about the o2 vs magni so here are my impressions of the two. Excuse the awkward transition into the article as it was written for my blog which can be found here http://musicandlistening.wordpress.com/
> 
> So apparently I was lying a while back when on an audio subreddit, I said that I wouldn’t do a blind abx test. To provide a bit of context, a friend of mine purchased a Schiit Magni, so we decided to compare it to the o2 since one of the things that we’ve seen around some audio sites a lot is the idea that all “transparent” gear should sound the same or at least in a blind abx test. The results were interesting.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Razr,
  Thanks for taking the time to share your experience and impressions. Tests and results like this are always interesting since they lie in the gray area between rejecting and not rejecting the null hypothesis. Discussions of ABX testing are typically frowned upon outside of sound science, but I would be quite interested (and I'm sure others in the sound science forum as well) in asking a few questions about your results. Perhaps you can start a thread there and link to your ABX results here?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Skolar311

From my experience I prefer the sound of the Magni + Modi over the O2 + ODAC, with both of my HD600's and my Shure SRH-840's. The Magni provides more oomph to my HD600's than the O2 can and I've never, ever noticed a lack of bass or a veiled sound from the Magni. It's always been beautifully transparent!
   
  I could write a dozen paragraphs about my tests too, but in the end it's irrelevant because it's all subjective. Some headphones sound better on the O2 and some sound better on the Magni. When running the tests that you did you should use more than 1 set of headphone, 3 at least. Usually comparing the 2 amps with a set of closed back and open back headphones at least because It's a completely different presentation and might change your opinion.
   
  Your review really should have said "I prefer the sound of the O2 over the Magni on the Denon's".


----------



## DScience

What's the best way to hook up the Magni (only) to your computer's sound card?
   
  I am going to get a new sound, is it best to just get an RCA - 3.5mm adapter and hook up the magni to the sound card jack on the back of the computer?


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





dscience said:


> What's the best way to hook up the Magni (only) to your computer's sound card?
> 
> I am going to get a new sound, is it best to just get an RCA - 3.5mm adapter and hook up the magni to the sound card jack on the back of the computer?


 

 Yes, I would go from the Line-out on the back of your computer. Don't use the headphone jack on the front---you don't need the extra current for RCA inputs and computer headphone amplifier implementations are typically poor. If you don't need the extra gadget in your audio chain, then avoid.
   
  soundcard line out -> 3.5mm to RCA cable -> Mangi -> headphones -> ears
   
  Cheers


----------



## Headphonia92

Hey guys, just confirming that I need *one* of these:
   
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021814&p_id=5346&seq=1&format=2
   
  and one of these http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=5437&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
   
  Those should complete the stack setup right?


----------



## Skolar311

Yep that'll do it.
   
  I bought these AudioQuest Jumpers for my Magni/Modi and they work great. A bit more expensive but that what you can expect from AudioQuest, but I love their products. These are shorter than the normal PYST cables that Schiit provides (which causes the amps not to stack properly) while these cause no problems.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Male---Male-Preamp-Jumpers-2/dp/B0006VMBGO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377227484&sr=8-1&keywords=Audioquest+jumper
   
  But in short, yes, what you've found will complete the setup.


----------



## Skolar311

But then again, the RCA's you've found are 1.5 feet long. That's pretty long, so I would recommend something like the RCA's that I provided above.


----------



## Headphonia92

Awesome. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on those and the M&M's. Going to use this to power some Grado 325is's and the occasional odd listen of the ATH M50's or my GR07 BE's. Maybe my wallet can rest for a bit. Wishful thinking I'm sure....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *The issue I have with the ones you posted is that they're even more expensive than the ones Schiit sells...1.5 feet is a little long but I think I've seen other members using the same RCA's without too much problem. I will try to see if they have a shorter one however, I'm not seeing one immediately.*


----------



## Skolar311

When most people buy the cables right from Schiit (PYST Cables - Put Your Schiit Together) they use a rubber band to pull them tight together. Seems to work, but I prefer as short as possible for the cleanest look.
   
  The M/M Stack will be great for your Grado's as well as the M50's. I own the Shure SRH-840's which are usually directly compared to the ATH-M50's and the Magni plays my 840's VERY loudly and very transparent. It really is a powerful little amp and you'll probably get the same results with your M50's.
  
  I also own the Sennheiser HD600's which are 300 Ohms and the Magni also makes them sing effortlessly. If the Magni sounds this good on my HD600's, I bet you would have a similar experience with your Grado's. It sounds like you and I share similar tastes in style/performance/price


----------



## Headphonia92

Absolutely, it sounds like we're one in the same! The Schiit aesthetics are what hooked me. Especially considering my MBP is also metallic, I couldn't pass up the look. The cables I ordered will be a little long, but tucked at my desk at school I don't think I'll notice them. I, like you, do value clean looks. 

I actually just clicked buy on Schiit's website and have a brand new M&M stack heading my way! Excellent to know that these should compliment my cans nicely. When they come I'll have to make a quick post and let you know how I'm getting along with them. Fingers crossed for a great experience. Cheers!


----------



## MinedSafe

Have any of you tried to connect schiit dac to android phone over the usb otg?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





minedsafe said:


> Have any of you tried to connect schiit dac to android phone over the usb otg?


 
  Yup. It doesn't work, even with powered usb hubs as USB ARP.


----------



## MinedSafe

Ok thanks Looks I need to find something else unfortunately


----------



## kimvictor

minedsafe said:


> Ok thanks Looks I need to find something else unfortunately


What about leckerton uha-4? It works with otg and has a quality dac and amp.


----------



## MinedSafe

Headphone amp is not powerful enought for my 880 250 im affarid. Will keep on looking


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





minedsafe said:


> Headphone amp is not powerful enought for my 880 250 im affarid. Will keep on looking


 
  What? It should be *more* than powerful enough for that headphone, that is if you have a "standard" redbook source.


----------



## MinedSafe

15mW into 300ohms


----------



## GearMe

What about leckerton uha-4? It works with otg and has a quality dac and amp.
   
  Quote:


minedsafe said:


> Headphone amp is not powerful enought for my 880 250 im affarid. Will keep on looking


 
  What? It should be *more* than powerful enough for that headphone, that is if you have a "standard" redbook source.
   
  15mW into 300ohms (for the UHA-4)
   
*versus *
   
*260mW into 300 Ohms for the Magni*...17x the power might just matter; it certainly provides scalability for future headphone purchases!


----------



## MinedSafe

Exactly


----------



## mazzelectra

Hey peeps,
   
  I've been using my Magni at work (iMac 3.4 corei7 > Modi > Magni > Senn Momentum) for about 3 weeks now and it's DRAMATICALLY changed my attitude about being (relatively) early to my office lol
   
Freaking wonderful gear!
   
  Anyhoo, just wanted to share a resolution to an issue that arose during my first week _(or so)_ with the Magni. I noticed some scratching in the VOL movements, as well as some seemingly RF static/hum at certain areas of the VOL range (especially 7-11 o'clock - which is my preferred listening lvl). The Frequency hum did not increase or decrease with volume levels appropriately, so I inferred from that there may be a grounding issue or machine signal transferrence going on. It was barely audible, and when music was playing I hardly noticed it, but it was definitely not optimal so eventually I decided to contact Schiit about the issue.
   
  Jason responded as promptly as anyone could bounce back an email (as expected, really - their reputation precedes them! _no pressure..._) Here's the 'official' interaction if anyone's interested (hope he doesn't mind):
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
me
   
  Quote: 





> Heya
> 
> I recently purchased the Magni / Modi combo as my first true audio stack solution (@ work running out of an iMac via USB - driving Senn Momentums) and I'm in love! In fact, I'm going to be building a home listening rig and more than likely running some Schiit products there as well (but that's a different email...)
> 
> ...


 
   
*Jason*
   
  Quote: 





> It could be ground noise from the machine, or RF interference. Have you tried it on a different computer, or is there a cellphone or WiFi router nearby?
> All the best,
> 
> Jason Stoddard
> ...


 
   
*me *_(responding)_
   
  Quote: 





> Probably all of the above lol
> I'll check some things - any clue why it only happens in a certain range of the knob?
> 
> thanks


 
   
Jason _(responding to my responding...)_
   
  Quote: 





> Sometimes it'll just hit the volume pot exactly right--it can act as a rectifier for noise in the system.
> If it's not system-related, or RF interference, we might have to change out the volume pot.


 
   


   
  Since this convo (as of this AM actually) first thing I did was move the power to a different wall socket (it was previously plugged into a UPS into another wall) - same RF issues only at different VOL range settings (like 11-2 o'clock). I had purchased a new TrippLite surge multi-outlet to try out if the wall shift didn't work. After plugging the Trip-Lite into the UPS (which was plugged into the _original_ wall outlet) and reConnecting the M/M stack to the TL outlet...
   
*No Static or RF hum!!*




   
  As an aside, having the new TL surge protector allowed me to move the M/M stack to a position on my desk where I no longer had to use an audio extension cable to run my Momentums to the stack (previously had to run around the iMac or the original cord would have crossed over my keyboard). I was planning to do this (move the stack to extended power) whether or not the RF signal issue was resolved, just to be able to purify the chain as I noticed while A/B'ing with the original cable VS cable+extender that the sound shifted - flattened a bit when the extender was in place.
   
  Realizing this, (_and because I really don't want to get back to my work current project right now..._) I decided to just try the extender with the new M/M position juuuuuust to see if...
   
*Static + RF hum = BACK!! *




   
  OK...so...being the fake scientist that I am, I proceeded to unplug the M/M stack and try to plug BACK into the original UPS without the extender in the chain.
   
_..._
   
_(hold on - this takes a minute...) ..._
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
*No Static or RF hum!!*




   
   
   
*- - - - - TLDR VERSION - - - - -*
   
  The problem was _NOT_ the Magni, was _NOT_ the power and was _NOT_ the usb > Modi chain (_machine noise_).
  The culprit was the *(sennheiser) audio extension cable.*





 /whip!
   
_(BTW - the extension cable was from a pair of Senn HD448s, which I had been using at work before the Momentum upgrade)_
   
  Anyhoo, I'll be sending off an email to Jason soon with this development, but I wanted to post here in case anyone had a similar issue. Just to reiterate, I am beyond thrilled with Schiit and their attention not only to detail and quality, but their service is proving to be an industry leading standard as well.
   
_Enjoy All The Audios!!_


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





mazzelectra said:


> Spoiler: Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Any idea how long the extended lead is? I was using my Magni with a pair of DT770s which come with a three metre cable as stock, with that I was literally able to tune into a radio station!


----------



## mazzelectra

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Any idea how long the extended lead is? I was using my Magni with a pair of DT770s which come with a three metre cable as stock, with that I was literally able to tune into a radio station!


 

 lol exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Looks like the _naughty_ Extender _(Antenna?!)_ is around 5.5 - 6 Ft.. _(1.6 - 1.8 metres)_


----------



## Headphonia92

The FedEx guy just dropped off my Schiit. I've got it hooked up and running, so far everything appears to be working great! There's just a small detail that's confusing me. I use a program on OS X called Boom for my EQing needs and with the Modi hooked up, my audio outputs look like this:
   

   
  If I switch the EQ on Boom off or close the program altogether, it drops down and the Schiit USB Audio Device becomes selected. Obviously the sound changes fairly drastically as I'm no longer EQiing the audio. My question is: With Boom Device selected and the EQ "on" am I still using the Modi as my DAC or is it somehow bypassing that and using the DAC in my Macbook still for audio and simply bypassing the Modi? My headphones are obviously plugged into the Magni and the DAC is hooked up via USB so there's no other way for the audio to avoid going through the Modi short of Boom simply bypassing it somehow. Could someone confirm if this is the case? Also, if it is, is there a way for me to EQ still?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## PXSS

Set the EQ to flat and do an ab comparison between the 2 outputs. 





headphonia92 said:


> The FedEx guy just dropped off my Schiit. I've got it hooked up and running, so far everything appears to be working great! There's just a small detail that's confusing me. I use a program on OS X called Boom for my EQing needs and with the Modi hooked up, my audio outputs look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Headphonia92

Good idea. Doing this yielded (at least as far as my ears can tell) an identical result. I guess it can be assumed that the Modi is in fact the DAC and that it isn't being bypassed?


----------



## PXSS

headphonia92 said:


> Good idea. Doing this yielded (at least as far as my ears can tell) an identical result. I guess it can be assumed that the Modi is in fact the DAC and that it isn't being bypassed?



It is not possible for the signal to bypass Modi.
Modi takes in a digital signal, if your setup was using the dac in your mac then the output would be analog. USB is a digit interface, you cant get analog out from it. So if there is anything going into Modi then it's coming in as digital and Modi is doing its job lust how its meant to


----------



## Headphonia92

Awesome, so I can continue to EQ and enjoy the benefit of the DAC at the same time. I'm very happy with this stack (my first). Everything is sounding great!


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





headphonia92 said:


> The FedEx guy just dropped off my Schiit. I've got it hooked up and running, so far everything appears to be working great! There's just a small detail that's confusing me. I use a program on OS X called Boom for my EQing needs and with the Modi hooked up, my audio outputs look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Assuming you have your Modi plugged into your Magni then the only way you'd be able to hear your music is with the Modi as the DAC. The Modi can only receive a digital signal via the USB so it would be impossible to bypass its DAC.


----------



## donunus

minedsafe said:


> 15mW into 300ohms



 
 Do you have a link with this info? Are the full specs posted somewhere?


----------



## donunus

Just checked the website and here are the power specs... i dont understand where you got 15mW Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW


----------



## PXSS

donunus said:


> Just checked the website and here are the power specs... i dont understand where you got 15mW Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW


 
He wasn't talking about the magni by the way.
He was talking about the UHA-4. Read the previous posts...


----------



## donunus

alright my bad


----------



## GearMe

Quote: 





donunus said:


> Do you have a link with this info? Are the full specs posted somewhere?


 
   
  http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-4


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





donunus said:


> Just checked the website and here are the power specs... i dont understand where you got 15mW Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW


 
  He was talking about Leckerton UHA-4. Not Magni.


----------



## renji1337

What do people normally use volume wise on there magni? it seems 9 o clock/10 oclock is the max I can go before it gets too loud. source is xonar dx and headphones ultrasone pro 550s


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





renji1337 said:


> What do people normally use volume wise on there magni? it seems 9 o clock/10 oclock is the max I can go before it gets too loud. source is xonar dx and headphones ultrasone pro 550s


 
  According to my calculations you've got about 25 dB too much gain. So yeah, you'll have to keep the volume control down at all times.
  10 o'clock should be hearing damaging loud already. With compressed music 9 o'clock should already be quite loud (roughly 95 dB SPL or less than 1 hour per day max. according to NIOSH).


----------



## renji1337

Quote: 





xnor said:


> According to my calculations you've got about 25 dB too much gain. So yeah, you'll have to keep the volume control down at all times.
> 10 o'clock should be hearing damaging loud already. With compressed music 9 o'clock should already be quite loud (roughly 95 dB SPL or less than 1 hour per day max. according to NIOSH).


 
  o_o. well crap. is it okay to have the magni at such low volumes? should i buy -12db attenuators? and do attenuators affect sound quality?
   
  Or should I just keep the volume pot at 9 or below.


----------



## Barry S

renji1337 said:


> o_o. well crap. is it okay to have the magni at such low volumes? should i buy -12db attenuators? and do attenuators affect sound quality?
> 
> Or should I just keep the volume pot at 9 or below.




As long as you're not getting a volume imbalance with the pot turned down, then there's no reason for an attenuator. I usually listen to my HD650s with the pot at about 9 o'clock. Much below that and the channels become imbalanced.


----------



## renji1337

alright, i think i hear somewhat of an imbalance of what i listen at, should i use software volume control, or should I get the 12db attenuators, and if so do they affect sound quality.


----------



## Barry S

Try the software volume control first and see how that works. Some head-fiers insist on a bit perfect feed to the dac, but some also claim that attenuators color the sound--best to try things for yourself and see. I’ve used attenuators working as a sound recordist and they worked fine, but it wasn't audiophile stuff.


----------



## Muzika

My Magni lost power the other night and now it doesn't turn on.
  
 I'm wondering if my setup influenced the problem...
  
 PC (USB) -> Modi (RCA) -> Dussun T6 amp (RCA, Record Out) -> Magni -> HE-400
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## miceblue

Evidently your planar magnetic headphones are so power hungry that they sucked the life out of the Magni. You need a much more powerful speaker amplifier to make your HE-400s "sing" or "come to life."


Kidding aside, have you contacted Schiit Audio about it? Or perhaps try another wall wart or wall plug?


----------



## Muzika

miceblue said:


> Kidding aside, have you contacted Schiit Audio about it? Or perhaps try another wall wart or wall plug?


 
  
 Haven't contacted Schiit Audio yet. Instead, I've sent an email to the authorised reseller here in Australia. Awaiting their response. I've tried another wall plug - no dice. I only have the one wall wart.


----------



## Lady Stoneheart

May I ask? Is the Magni capable of powering the DT880 (600ohms) to a solid performance level? I'm thinking of picking up 2 of these 3 (HE-400, HD600, DT880) and was hoping that these would power them all well.


----------



## Skolar311

muzika said:


> Haven't contacted Schiit Audio yet. Instead, I've sent an email to the authorised reseller here in Australia. Awaiting their response. I've tried another wall plug - no dice. I only have the one wall wart.


 
  
 If you send an e-mail to Schiit, you won't be waiting more than 30 minutes for a response. On average for me, it's been 5 minutes.


----------



## Skolar311

lady stoneheart said:


> May I ask? Is the Magni capable of powering the DT880 (600ohms) to a solid performance level? I'm thinking of picking up 2 of these 3 (HE-400, HD600, DT880) and was hoping that these would power them all well.


 
  
 I've read that it powers the DT880 fine. I own the HD600's (300 Ohms) and the M/M brings them to life and makes them sing.


----------



## Defiant00

lady stoneheart said:


> May I ask? Is the Magni capable of powering the DT880 (600ohms) to a solid performance level? I'm thinking of picking up 2 of these 3 (HE-400, HD600, DT880) and was hoping that these would power them all well.


 
  
 As long as your source/DAC puts out a good signal then yes, should work fine. Now, if you're planning to us something like a Clip+ directly into the Magni then...maybe not.
  
 With HD600 and LCD-2s the M&M can go significantly louder than I'd ever listen at, and sound quite good while doing it. Heck, the little Schiit stack even made the K1000 and HE-6 sound pretty good.


----------



## Skolar311

For all you Schiit Heads out there  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Happens-T-shirt-Magni-Asgard-2-Valhalla-Lyr-Mjolnir-Modi-Bifrost-Gungnir-/151103101772?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item232e725b4c


----------



## ab initio

renji1337 said:


> o_o. well crap. is it okay to have the magni at such low volumes? should i buy -12db attenuators? and do attenuators affect sound quality?
> 
> Or should I just keep the volume pot at 9 or below.


 
  
 With any decent 24bit DAC, you've got quite a bit of room for software volume adjustment before you've got anything to worry about---equivalent to "bit perfect" for CD-quality audio with about ~20 dB attenuation. There is no reason to hamstring yourself with no volume range on the mangi pot... just turn down the software volume a little.
  
 Cheeres


----------



## gelocks

Soooo...
  
 My Schiit Magni seems to have develop noise/static over time... It's really bad near 9 to 12 o clock which is the setting I usually use. Sometimes if I just move it a tiny bit, it goes away. Other times, static creeps through. I thought it was my cell phone at first but that isn't it.
  
 Is there a fix for this? (i.e. is this cause by dust or things like that?)
 Is this covered under warranty by any chance?!
  
 I love the Magni but this is really starting to get on my nerves now.!
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Barry S

gelocks said:


> Soooo...
> 
> My Schiit Magni seems to have develop noise/static over time... It's really bad near 9 to 12 o clock which is the setting I usually use. Sometimes if I just move it a tiny bit, it goes away. Other times, static creeps through. I thought it was my cell phone at first but that isn't it.
> 
> ...




It sounds like you may have a bad pot--it happened to me. Schiit will replace it if that's the case.


----------



## gelocks

Awesome!
 It did not use to do that though... can that develop naturally over time?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Try rotating the pot full scale 3-4 times in a row, from lowest to highest position, to see if that clears the wiper. With the power off, of course.
  
 Otherwise, yep, we'll have to replace it.


----------



## mazzelectra

gelocks said:


> My Schiit Magni seems to have develop noise/static over time... It's really bad near 9 to 12 o clock which is the setting I usually use. Sometimes if I just move it a tiny bit, it goes away. Other times, static creeps through. I thought it was my cell phone at first but that isn't it.


 
  
 Hey gelocks,
  
 I encountered a similar scratchiness in the pot 'round that area of the dial and it turned out to be the extension cable from my phones was acting like an RF antenna ( here's the post in case you wanted to check it ). Just wanted to put that out there in case your setup might have this going on.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Interesting and fun facts (related to the above.) Or, "Jason puts on his professor's hat."
  
 About a billion years ago, right after the earth cooled, or when I was still young, you used to be able to buy these things called "crystal radio sets." These were nothing much more than a loop of wire, a diode, and a variable capacitor. When Mike was young, substitute a real crystal and a cat's whisker to create an elementary solid state diode. 
  
 Plug the output of a crystal radio into an earphone, and you could tune in strong AM stations. Without any power. No batteries, no AC, nothing.
  
 Read that again. 
  
 Now that your minds are blown (and you're thinking I'm actually 122 years old and have the secret to eternal semi-youth), you might as "why is that, and what the hell does it have to do with scratchy pots/weird noises/etc?"
  
 Well, the reason a crystal radio can work without power is that it uses the power of the radio transmissions themselves, rectified with a simple diode. A diode can occur anytime there is conduction one way, and not another. This can happen spontaneously anywhere there is oxidation--corroded connectors, bad cables, etc. If you're using a headphone extension cable, the diode-like connection between oxidized metal can act as a rectifier. Coupled with a long length of wire, boom, you can pick up and rectify all sorts of noise. The same thing can happen in a pot, even in a good conductive-plastic one like we use in Magni. That's why we ask you to rotate it a few times to see if it will clear itself out. It may, and it may not.
  
 Now, you may not listen to AM radio, or even care about radio at all, but ask yourself: how close am I to the closest AM transmitter? FM transmitter? Wireless phone? Cellphone? WiFi router? Bluetooth device? Garage door opener? Roku remote? Because all of those emit RF into the air, and all of them can be rectified with a simple diode. 
  
 Hell, there's so much RF running around, they've demonstrated how it can be used to self-power small gadgets. Think about that a bit, too. We live in an RF-rich environment these days, much more so than ever before. 
  
 Now, do you wonder why there are so many weird whines/whistles/pops/noises in modern electronics?


----------



## gelocks

Wow. 
 More things to check out then.
  
 I do have to say that I had not experienced any of this until now... and I'm using new headphones... (AIAIAI TMA-1 Young Gurus with their Red Coiled cable...).
 It COULD be the cable giving fits (I tried replacing the RCA cable but still experienced the same thing). So no extension cable but maybe that coiled cable is the culprit. 
 Tomorrow I'll take the AIAIAIs and my on-ear Momentums and do some more testing.
  
 If I still experience the same thing, I'll bring the amp home, do some more testing and as last resort, then contact Jason and see what we can work out.
  
  
 Thanks for the replies, suggestions and science class from Jason! 
  
  
 P.S. Jason, have you considered writing short stories or something?! Man, between your replies and your FAQs, etc. you would have a good side-business, like your writing style!!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Actually, yep, in another life I'm a science fiction author: strangeandhappy.com
  
 Unfortunately, not much time for that now. I have started writing "Think Small: The Story of the World's Most Improbable Start-Up, With Assorted Asides and Advice for Authors, Marketers, and Other Shills." AKA "The story of how Schiit happened." It also has an alternate title, but it won't make it past the swear filter on this site. 
  
 Like many things about Schiit, it's a reaction against the "hey, we gotta get a billion users, a trillion dollar IPO, do it easy, 4 hours a week, outsource everything, who cares where it's made" model of our time.
  
 Fun fact: at least 10% of Schiit's inception can be attributed to my marketing company (centric.com), where we tried to get corporate marketers to step outside their (very boring, anti-success) comfort-zones, with varying degrees of success. Imagine pitching a startup company: "Hey, we got your new name for you: Schiit! And not only that, we're going to take the schiit-references as far as they can go!" Yeah. Right.


----------



## HPiper

Jason, I have built and listened to a 'cats whisker' radio, just so we know how old we both are <g>


----------



## mazzelectra

Jason was all
  
 Quote:


> Spoiler: SCIENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 and then I was all


----------



## gelocks

jason stoddard said:


> Actually, yep, in another life I'm a science fiction author: strangeandhappy.com
> 
> Unfortunately, not much time for that now. I have started writing "Think Small: The Story of the World's Most Improbable Start-Up, With Assorted Asides and Advice for Authors, Marketers, and Other Shills." AKA "The story of how Schiit happened." It also has an alternate title, but it won't make it past the swear filter on this site.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh dude!!!
 I love Sci-Fi, Alternate stories/universes, post-apocalyptic/dystopian themes, etc... and now I will have to buy all of these! Jeez!
 If they are written in the same style as I envision, I think I'll definitely like them.
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## gelocks

BTW,
  
 Using the Momentum On-ears now... NO STATIC nor noises from the amp!!!
 It seems the AIAIAIs are definitely the problem (the cable).
 I'll try the other cable that came with the AIAIAIs to make sure...
  
 At least I don't have to change the amp! 
  
  
 Thanks everyone!
  
  
 P.S. Jason, bought 3 of your books on Amazon yesterday (Mecha's and Mars...)! LOL. Will get the Panverse Three later on. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Wow, thank you! It makes me want to spend more time writing...but there's a lot of schiit to do before the end of the year!


----------



## tdockweiler

gelocks said:


> BTW,
> 
> Using the Momentum On-ears now... NO STATIC nor noises from the amp!!!
> It seems the AIAIAIs are definitely the problem (the cable).
> ...


 
  
 I had this issue too with my TBSE (DJ100 with removable cable) and Magni. My stock cable was dead so I used a cheap cable with poor shielding. Got weird noises as well, but very rarely was it audible. I tested about 6 different cables I had around and some gave me zero noise at all. Strangely the worst one was the Cardas HP1 (cost me $35) and Monoprice Car Audio (thinner) cables. The super thick ones from Monoprice were perfect but nobody is dumb enough to use those as a headphone cable.
  
 My favorite store bought cable is the $9 Ge Ultra Pro (Target). It's the kind that has metal shielding and a clear plastic cover. Looks cool too. I only bought it for the shielding!
  
 One reason I love cheap Mogami is that it has really good shielding.
  
 Could always try some Ferrite Beads on the Magni wall wart too. $3 or so at Radio Shack.


----------



## lolwatpear

Anyone know why I'm getting no sound with the magni?  I'm using a 2 RCA to 3.5mm cable to my motherboard's onboard audio, and I have no sound.


----------



## mazzelectra

lolwatpear said:


> Anyone know why I'm getting no sound with the magni?  I'm using a 2 RCA to 3.5mm cable to my motherboard's onboard audio, and I have no sound.


 
  
 Hey lolwatpear,
  
 Just checking the obvious first - is your 3.5 connected to the 'sound out' port on your mobo? Also, do you have your sound prefs directing audio output to a specific device or port other than the mobo sound out?
  
 Is the Magni switched on?


----------



## mazzelectra

gelocks said:


> BTW,
> 
> Using the Momentum On-ears now... NO STATIC nor noises from the amp!!!
> It seems the AIAIAIs are definitely the problem (the cable).
> ...


 
  






 Glad you got that sorted!


----------



## lolwatpear

mazzelectra said:


> Hey lolwatpear,
> 
> Just checking the obvious first - is your 3.5 connected to the 'sound out' port on your mobo? Also, do you have your sound prefs directing audio output to a specific device or port other than the mobo sound out?
> 
> Is the Magni switched on?


 
 Hey, yes I had my hd600 plugged into the green port (which worked fine) and plugged the 3.5m of the cable into that and then the rca cables to the magni.  I flipped the switch so the magni lit up, and plugged the 1/4' adapter of hd600 into magni.


----------



## mazzelectra

lolwatpear said:


> Hey, yes I had my hd600 plugged into the green port (which worked fine) and plugged the 3.5m of the cable into that and then the rca cables to the magni.  I flipped the switch so the modi lit up, and plugged the 1/4' adapter of hd600 into modi.


 
  
 hmm...sounds like your chain is intact. Perhaps the Y-cable has a failure point? Or the 1/4 adapter may be loose?
  
 Your mention of 'Modi' may have been a typo, but just in case - do you have a usbDAC connected and configured? If so that would need to run to the Magni directly.
  
 Other than that, not quite sure...


----------



## lolwatpear

mazzelectra said:


> hmm...sounds like your chain is intact. Perhaps the Y-cable has a failure point? Or the 1/4 adapter may be loose?
> 
> Your mention of 'Modi' may have been a typo, but just in case - do you have a usbDAC connected and configured? If so that would need to run to the Magni directly.
> 
> Other than that, not quite sure...


 
 yeah I only have a magni, which is why I'm using the rca to 3.5mm.  I'm guessing it can only be the cable.


----------



## gelocks

lolwatpear said:


> yeah I only have a magni, which is why I'm using the rca to 3.5mm.  I'm guessing it can only be the cable.


 
  
 Have you tried any other source (i.e. your Phone's headphone out, or any MP3 player's headphone out) with the same RCA cables?


----------



## lolwatpear

Thanks for the help guys, it was actually the 1/4 inch adapter.  The sound started working after I moved it around a bit even though it was in there all the way in the first place.


----------



## AuTra

I don't know if it's the Modi or Magni but during bassy song, there's crackling and static noise. Also, I can hear some noise when I turn the knob all the way up. I don't know if it's just me, but when I turn the knob all the way down, I can hear some static "scratching" noise and when I turn it all the way up, right before I hit the end I hear the same static "scratching" noise. Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## AuTra

mazzelectra said:


> Hey gelocks,
> 
> I encountered a similar scratchiness in the pot 'round that area of the dial and it turned out to be the extension cable from my phones was acting like an RF antenna ( here's the post in case you wanted to check it ). Just wanted to put that out there in case your setup might have this going on.


 
  
 When you say extension cable do you mean the cable that connects  your headphones with the amp? Is it possible that my Q701s are doing the same?


----------



## mazzelectra

autra said:


> When you say extension cable do you mean the cable that connects  your headphones with the amp? Is it possible that my Q701s are doing the same?


 
  
 Hey Autra,
  
 Yeah - I was using an extension cable at first and realized after going through all kinds of setup permutations to isolate the issue that it was grabbing RF and inserting it into my signal. It is possible that the line coming out from your Qs may be the culprit, but I'm not quite sure.
  
 Does the 'scratching' noise increase/decrease in volume depending on the rotation of the dial?


----------



## FredrikT92

How is the Magni / modi combo with denon ah-d5000?


----------



## mazzelectra

fredrikt92 said:


> How is the Magni / modi combo with denon ah-d5000?


 
  
 The M/M stack pairs well with the D5ks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like the Momentums in this setup before, the stack provides more than enough power to drive 'em. The soundstage opened up quite a bit with the Denon's and though they swim on the dark side, the experience is quite live. I have found some limits in the range of these phones (anything with plentiful, washy mids seems a bit bogged down - kind of chronicling my M/M+D5k journey here ) but the Magni/Modi is a delightful first amp+DAC experience; very revealing. I am duly impressed with Schiit and pending what new surprises they have in store for CanJam/RMAF2013, I'mma build my main home listening rig with some of their more advanced Fu ASAP!


----------



## senseabove

So I'm just getting into vinyl, and a friend's helped me select some decent very entry-level equipment. I've got a nice speaker set up going, but I need a headphone setup now.
  
 Most of the Magni discussion I've seen has revolved around using it with a DAC. I'm looking for one good to use with a turntable, though.
  
 Would the Magni be a good choice if I'm looking for something to fill the volume-control blank in a chain of turntable:V-LPS phono stage:source selector: ??? :headphones (Senn HD 555s)?


----------



## nehcrow

How can you get this combo to work in Australia?
 Soz, I'm not 100% sure how to make the Magni/Modi compatible in Australia


----------



## renji1337

Schiit offers 115v USA plug, 230 UK and 230 European, but i think you can buy adapters online? email Schiit.


----------



## Alamei

I just purchased a Magni, and I've run into several issues with it, which I think are related to grounding. I've been in touch with the Schiit techs, and they think the issue may be DC power on my AC line, but I figured I would run my situation by you all to see if you had any suggestions before I started trying to buy voltmeters and power conditioners and the like. The following is the original email I sent to the techs:


> I just received my new Magni, and I’ve run into what I think may be some sort of grounding issue. My super old house doesn’t have grounded outlets, and I’m experiencing odd conductance-related issues with the Magni. I’ve never used a dedicated headphone amp before, so I wanted to know whether the problems I describe are A) a function of the Magni’s design (i.e., perhaps I could get an Asgard and solve the issue), B) a generic problem with all mains-powered headphone amplifiers, or C) problems with the specific Magni I received (i.e., I should send it back for a replacement).
> I performed a variety of tests, putting the Magni on a circuit with or without other electronics, on both Sennheiser HD 280 Pro (64 Ohm) and Sennheiser PX 100 II (32 Ohm) headphones. Since both headphones use a 3.5mm jack, I used a 6.3mm adapter (several different adapters, actually, to make sure none of them was the issue):
> 
> Solo circuit test, no source (Magni is the only thing on the circuit other than lights, no audio cables plugged in, just power and headphones):
> ...


 
  
 Since then, I've also tested sourcing the Magni from a phone and a Nintendo DS, and experienced the same issues with both (ruling out the computer/soundcard output as the issue).
  
 Any ideas on other potential solutions, or should I be ordering a voltmeter from Amazon as the next step?
  
 Alternately, are there other cheap amplifiers (< $100) available that are less susceptible to old/poor wiring? Should I be looking at a USB DAC/Amp combo like a FiiO E10?


----------



## gelocks

Hello Alamei and welcome to head-fi!
  
 Just go a few pages back...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/1815#post_9851119
  
 I was experiencing similar "scratchy" noise at about 9 to 11 o'clock. Keep reading below my post for users inputs and even Jason's explanation on this. In my case it turned out to be *the headphone cable* I was using with my AIAIAI TMA-1 Young Guru headphones!
  
 Good luck!


----------



## Alamei

> I was experiencing similar "scratchy" noise at about 9 to 11 o'clock. Keep reading below my post for users inputs and even Jason's explanation on this. In my case it turned out to be *the headphone cable* I was using with my AIAIAI TMA-1 Young Guru headphones!
> Good luck!


 
  
 I saw that exchange, but it sounded like your issue was resolved by switching cables, whereas my issue remains when swapping cables/headphones/everything I can except the wall wart (which I don't have an extra of to test). I originally thought that the scratchy noises were a problem with the pot, since they only showed up in certain ranges, but since many of the issues seemed to be tied to (or amplified by) conductive contact, I figured I would try to sort that problem out before determining whether there was a separate issue with the pot.


----------



## Traum

Alamei,

This might sound like a really simple suggestion -- have you tried taking your Magni to other places that have better grounded outlets?


----------



## Alamei

traum said:


> Alamei,
> 
> This might sound like a really simple suggestion -- have you tried taking your Magni to other places that have better grounded outlets?


 
  
 I'm currently in the process trying to find some place with good wiring and grounding to test it (my whole neighborhood is old, poorly wired houses).


----------



## gelocks

alamei said:


> I'm currently in the process trying to find some place with good wiring and grounding to test it (my whole neighborhood is old, poorly wired houses).


 
  
 That kind of sucks.
 If it turns out NOT to be the amp, then you will probably face the same issues with other amps...


----------



## Alamei

I remembered that our kitchen was remodeled somewhat recently and tested the outlets. It turns out our kitchen actually has real grounds, unlike the rest of the house. Testing the Magni in the kitchen gets rid of the hum, but leaves the volume pot scratching noises. So perhaps the hum is related to lack of grounding/bad wiring and the scratchy sound is just a bad volume pot?


----------



## MattyB37

I just placed an order for a Magni about 5 minutes ago (yay!) I already have (and love) a Modi that I use with my Audioengine A2s and I just got my first pair of decent headphones  Beyer DT990/250s) in the mail this earlier week. Needless to say I'm pretty excited.


----------



## RJ58

mattyb37 said:


> I just placed an order for a Magni about 5 minutes ago (yay!) I already have (and love) a Modi that I use with my Audioengine A2s and I just got my first pair of decent headphones  Beyer DT990/250s) in the mail this earlier week. Needless to say I'm pretty excited.


 

 I'm in a similar boat myself, just ordered some DT880 600ohms and a magni/modi combo...cannot wait to try them out when they arrive.


----------



## metaldood

rj58 said:


> I'm in a similar boat myself, just ordered some DT880 600ohms and a magni/modi combo...cannot wait to try them out when they arrive.


 
 Heh me too. I ordered Modi couple of weeks back. Now I ordered Magni to drive DT990 250ohms.


----------



## metaldood

Can anyone suggest a case for M/M combo and which will fit the power adapter and cables.


----------



## ChainRazer

I've been thinking of buying an amp, and I would like to know if it is possible to run this amp through RCA -> USB?
 and also how does the modi/magni compared to the leckerton UHA-6S.MKII and JDS's C5?
 I know I'm making a comparison of an portable amp to a desktop amp, but I would like to know how this 2 products compare.


----------



## antikryst

just ordered the MM stack! cant wait. 
  
 anyone tried these with SE425s or SRH940s? these 2 are what i have now and i cant wait to hear how different they would sound to my current e17. the MM stack should be with me in 3 weeks still sad to say since im importing them and just having a friend bring them over to me.
  
 should also be upgrading to HE-500s or SRH1840s come christmas! exciting!


----------



## h.rav

gelocks said:


> Soooo...
> 
> My Schiit Magni seems to have develop noise/static over time... It's really bad near 9 to 12 o clock which is the setting I usually use. Sometimes if I just move it a tiny bit, it goes away. Other times, static creeps through. I thought it was my cell phone at first but that isn't it.
> 
> ...




Could it be the potentiometer?


----------



## Defiant00

chainrazer said:


> I've been thinking of buying an amp, and I would like to know if it is possible to run this amp through RCA -> USB?
> and also how does the modi/magni compared to the leckerton UHA-6S.MKII and JDS's C5?
> I know I'm making a comparison of an portable amp to a desktop amp, but I would like to know how this 2 products compare.


 
  
 Not sure what you mean with RCA -> USB; you'll need to hook up an analog source to the Magni through its RCA inputs, so you'll need either a DAC if using a computer or a headphone jack to RCA cable.
  
 I did not have the M&M at the same time as the Leckerton, but I have owned both. As an amp the Magni is a good bit more powerful, and both have very low noise floors. As a DAC over USB the Modi should be a good bit better. I never had any complaint with the Leckerton's USB implementation, but others have reported that it's the weakest part of the UHA-6S.MKII. Alternately, if your computer has optical out then I'd recommend using that with the Leckerton, at which point it quite possibly will be as good or better than the Modi.
  
 Sorry I can't go more specific, but unfortunately I didn't have them at the same time (or with the same cans).


----------



## ChainRazer

defiant00 said:


> Not sure what you mean with RCA -> USB; you'll need to hook up an analog source to the Magni through its RCA inputs, so you'll need either a DAC if using a computer or a headphone jack to RCA cable.
> 
> I did not have the M&M at the same time as the Leckerton, but I have owned both. As an amp the Magni is a good bit more powerful, and both have very low noise floors. As a DAC over USB the Modi should be a good bit better. I never had any complaint with the Leckerton's USB implementation, but others have reported that it's the weakest part of the UHA-6S.MKII. Alternately, if your computer has optical out then I'd recommend using that with the Leckerton, at which point it quite possibly will be as good or better than the Modi.
> 
> Sorry I can't go more specific, but unfortunately I didn't have them at the same time (or with the same cans).


 

 Hmm... I'm leaning towards the Leckerton at the moment.
 But I think it's fine as long as it can drives the HD650 and the K702
 and yes, I do have optical output in my desktop


----------



## Defiant00

chainrazer said:


> Hmm... I'm leaning towards the Leckerton at the moment.
> But I think it's fine as long as it can drives the HD650 and the K702
> and yes, I do have optical output in my desktop


 
  
 It should be able to drive them to reasonable levels; you may want to also post in the Leckerton thread to get others' opinions as well though


----------



## ChainRazer

defiant00 said:


> It should be able to drive them to reasonable levels; you may want to also post in the Leckerton thread to get others' opinions as well though


 

 I'll do that too 
 Thanks for your input though.


----------



## metaldood

I received my Magni today. I have the same scratchy sound from the pot. The scratchy sound is from around 10 to 5 in the right channel. I tried different power outets but that did not help. I have DT990 premium headphones. I also tried turning the pot 3-4 times all the way from left to right (with power off) . Still the scratching sound is there.
  
 Any more suggestions? I don't want to replace the cable just for this as I have used the headphones for about a year with great care. I am not using an extension cable btw.
  
 Edit- I also moved it away from Speakers, desktop amp, laptop computer but no change in scratching. 
  
 Maybe it's a bad batch? I saw couple of posts on the internet regarding scratchy sound.


----------



## tdockweiler

metaldood said:


> I received my Magni today. I have the same scratchy sound from the pot. The scratchy sound is from around 10 to 5 in the right channel. I tried different power outets but that did not help. I have DT990 premium headphones. I also tried turning the pot 3-4 times all the way from left to right (with power off) . Still the scratching sound is there.
> 
> Any more suggestions? I don't want to replace the cable just for this as I have used the headphones for about a year with great care. I am not using an extension cable btw.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried a better shielded interconnect cable or a surge protector with filtering?
 I had the Magni and I got interference with my Tony Bennett headphone due to the headphone cable being poorly shielded. What the heck?!
 Radioshack cables seem to have good shielding and so do the Monoprice thick cables.
 Mogami for me seems to have the best and that's why I like it.


----------



## metaldood

tdockweiler said:


> Have you tried a better shielded interconnect cable or a surge protector with filtering?
> I had the Magni and I got interference with my Tony Bennett headphone due to the headphone cable being poorly shielded. What the heck?!
> Radioshack cables seem to have good shielding and so do the Monoprice thick cables.
> Mogami for me seems to have the best and that's why I like it.


 
 I tried with a Belkin surge protector and other wall outlets across the apartment.
 I tried standalone Magni with just the power and headphone and did not connect any DAC or Computer.
 I tried moving "away" from cellphone and wifi router, although they are already in the other room.
  
 I have to use a 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter as the DT990 originally are 3.5mm.  That adapter came with headphones.
  
http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Plug-Adapter/dp/B0002ZPFD0 similar to this.


----------



## rhodan818

This is my first full size amp, and I found it too loud with my q701 with the 3 meter cable, I could barely get past 9 o'clock without it being too loud.. On a lark I tried the 6 meter cable and it sound fantastic, I have a lot more control on a lower listening level. I can go to 11 o'clock before it becomes unbearable.

Is this a normal feature of the longer cable? I guess it has more resistance. I ordered a 75 ohm resistor adapter, but won't really be needing it with this can anymore, but hopefully will make my other cans usable.


----------



## UmustBKidn

rhodan818 said:


> This is my first full size amp, and I found it too loud with my q701 with the 3 meter cable, I could barely get past 9 o'clock without it being too loud.. On a lark I tried the 6 meter cable and it sound fantastic, I have a lot more control on a lower listening level. I can go to 11 o'clock before it becomes unbearable.
> 
> Is this a normal feature of the longer cable? I guess it has more resistance. I ordered a 75 ohm resistor adapter, but won't really be needing it with this can anymore, but hopefully will make my other cans usable.


 
  
 Personally I've never had a cable make that much difference in the output. Then again I haven't tried a bunch of them either. But I'd sooner believe one of those cables has a problem. Which one, is an interesting question. I guess those cans come with two cables, apparently the longer one works better for you. I don't know if there's an AKG forum for those cans, but if so, maybe you can ask someone in that forum if their 3 meter cables do something similar.
  
 Those cans are ~62 ohms. My Sony MDR 7506's are about the same impedance, and I have no issues running mine on the Magni. I also didn't raise the volume over 11 o'clock or so, but honestly I'm not sure why that'd be an issue. As long as you can find something you enjoy within the working range of the device, I'd call that acceptable.


----------



## UmustBKidn

metaldood said:


> I received my Magni today. I have the same scratchy sound from the pot. The scratchy sound is from around 10 to 5 in the right channel. I tried different power outets but that did not help. I have DT990 premium headphones. I also tried turning the pot 3-4 times all the way from left to right (with power off) . Still the scratching sound is there.
> 
> Any more suggestions? I don't want to replace the cable just for this as I have used the headphones for about a year with great care. I am not using an extension cable btw.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, I'm personally curious why some think that scratchy sounds from a volume control could be related to anything other than a bad volume control. Be that as it may, I would call or email Jason at Schiit and tell him you've got a bad volume pot. I'd bet he would arrange for a replacement unit immediately.
  
 It's not uncommon for even the best of components to go bad now and then, even when the item is brand new. It is kind of rare, but it happens.


----------



## vl4dimir

I've just bought the magni + modi (haven't received them yet). The problem is that I have sensitive IEMs (Heir audio 4.Ai => 25 Ohm). How can I get a better volume control ? do you think that an attenuator could make a difference ?
  
http://www.ekmpowershop16.com/ekmps/shops/rothwellaudio/in-line-attenuators-2-p.asp
  
 P.S: I know the magni is not for IEM but I'll get something like he-500 later. Thank's


----------



## rhodan818

vl4dimir said:


> I've just bought the magni + modi (haven't received them yet). The problem is that I have sensitive IEMs (Heir audio 4.Ai => 25 Ohm). How can I get a better volume control ? do you think that an attenuator could make a difference ?
> 
> http://www.ekmpowershop16.com/ekmps/shops/rothwellaudio/in-line-attenuators-2-p.asp
> 
> P.S: I know the magni is not for IEM but I'll get something like he-500 later. Thank's


 
 I bought a 75ohm resistor adapter for the same effect. Will post results when i get it.


----------



## vl4dimir

rhodan818 said:


> I bought a 75ohm resistor adapter for the same effect. Will post results when i get it.


 
  
 Seems a very good choice . Can you give a link where I can buy one ?
 Don't hesitate to tell about the sound quality when you'll have it


----------



## rhodan818

Here is the resistor adapter guide by WiR3D 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601669/impedance-adapters-cables-explained-listed
 I bought the one from wemakeamp, its price is now $13 for 1/8 to 1/4.


----------



## Defiant00

vl4dimir said:


> Seems a very good choice . Can you give a link where I can buy one ?
> Don't hesitate to tell about the sound quality when you'll have it


 
  
 Alternately, just run the Modi in 24 bit mode and turn the volume down digitally to something like 10%


----------



## vl4dimir

defiant00 said:


> Alternately, just run the Modi in 24 bit mode and turn the volume down digitally to something like 10%


 
  
 By doing that do I lose quality ? i've read on forums that you must let the digital volume at 100% to get the best sound


----------



## Defiant00

vl4dimir said:


> By doing that do I lose quality ? i've read on forums that you must let the digital volume at 100% to get the best sound


 
  
 If you're listening to 16 bit content then you wouldn't be losing any data, but you would be marginally increasing the noise floor. My anecdotal test was using the Modi at 5% digital volume and Magni turned all the way up (as a purposefully silly test) and I couldn't hear any noise even then.
  
 If you're listening to 24 bit content then yes, you'd be throwing away the lowest level bits; whether you'd be able to tell is debatable, but yes, the data would be slightly different.


----------



## rhodan818

I am streaming iphone>lod>RCA>magni wih my q701, and for some reason eq setting flat is so much better than off. I think iTunes has preset eq on the file if you have eq off, which seems counterintuitive. 

I don't know if it's the volume decrease, but I've gone from overly bright to more much more level. I feel the q701 is a little bright no matter what I do though.


----------



## plektret

I'm on a tight budget and need a cheap amp. Will Magni be able to drive my HiFiMan He-4?


----------



## vincent215

I think this will be the Schiit Magni and Modi challenger: Check it out http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop 
  
 It has more power (1.5W per channel) than the Schiit Magni , 3 times more power than the Super Duper Geek Out. Besides, the size is smaller than the Magni & Modi combo.


----------



## Defiant00

plektret said:


> I'm on a tight budget and need a cheap amp. Will Magni be able to drive my HiFiMan He-4?


 
  
 Depends on your source. With a dedicated DAC, yes. Using a Clip+, no.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

vincent215 said:


> I think this will be the Schiit Magni and Modi challenger: Check it out http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop
> 
> It has more power (3.0W) than the Schiit Magni and Asgard 2. Half power of the Lyr, there times more power than the Super Duper Geek Out. Besides, the size is smaller than the Magni & Modi combo.
> Discussion thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/687968/light-harmonic-geek-pulse-discussion-thread#post_9932163


 
  
 To be clear, if LH are quoting power output specs in the same way as the Geek--that is, by adding both channels together--then you're talking 1.5W per channel. (Look up the Super Duper Geek specs--4V RMS into 32 ohms is 500mW, not 1W.)
  
 We've always quoted power as watts RMS *per channel.* Also, you're talking about a $499 unit vs $198.
  
 That said, we're thrilled to see LH getting the word out to non-audiophiles. That is a win for everyone concerned!


----------



## metaldood

With reference to my previous post, I sent the Magni back to Schiit( Great customer service btw) because of scratchy pot issues. I got my replacement Magni today and unfortunately I have the same scratchy pot problem and now I have a distinct humming sound at 4-5pm.  Again I tested different outlets , with and without DAC.  This really sucks and I was looking forward to using the Amp. But I guess I will have to send it back. @Alamei had the same problems as well.


----------



## Alamei

For a little bit of follow-up detail: I actually had Schiit send me a second Magni before I returned the first one, so I could test them side by side under identical conditions (as @metaldood said, the customer service was quite good). Unfortunately, I experienced the same scratchy pot and hum on both of them. I chalked the issues up to my house's poor wiring, but given that other people are experiencing them, I'm wondering if they're present on all Magnis (or at least the most recent batch), and they just don't bother most people. In any case, I ended up returning both Magnis, since the scratch and hum would drive me crazy on a day-to-day amp.
  
 I'm looking into USB-powered DAC/amp combos now, to see if avoiding mains-powered gear will allow me to get nice, hum-free amplified audio.


----------



## vincent215

jason stoddard said:


> To be clear, if LH are quoting power output specs in the same way as the Geek--that is, by adding both channels together--then you're talking 1.5W per channel. (Look up the Super Duper Geek specs--4V RMS into 32 ohms is 500mW, not 1W.)
> 
> We've always quoted power as watts RMS *per channel.* Also, you're talking about a $499 unit vs $198.
> 
> That said, we're thrilled to see LH getting the word out to non-audiophiles. That is a win for everyone concerned!


 
 I fix my post to correct technical information.
 Yeah, from my experience with the Kickstarter project, I dont think they will sell it at the suggested retail price, probally the Geek Pulse will be sell at $300
 Back to the Schiit.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

vincent215 said:


> I fix my post to correct technical information.
> Yeah, from my experience with the Kickstarter project, I dont think they will sell it at the suggested retail price, probally the Geek Pulse will be sell at $300
> Back to the Schiit.


 
 Pulse is $499 retail.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

alamei said:


> For a little bit of follow-up detail: I actually had Schiit send me a second Magni before I returned the first one, so I could test them side by side under identical conditions (as @metaldood said, the customer service was quite good). Unfortunately, I experienced the same scratchy pot and hum on both of them. I chalked the issues up to my house's poor wiring, but given that other people are experiencing them, I'm wondering if they're present on all Magnis (or at least the most recent batch), and they just don't bother most people. In any case, I ended up returning both Magnis, since the scratch and hum would drive me crazy on a day-to-day amp.
> 
> I'm looking into USB-powered DAC/amp combos now, to see if avoiding mains-powered gear will allow me to get nice, hum-free amplified audio.


 
 It's extremely doubtful it's a batch-oriented problem, since Magnis (like all of our products) are tested extensively on automated test equipment (ATE) and also with a final listening test, after burn-in. If there was a problem with many units, we would have caught it, as we have caught other production problems that never made it to shipping. Bottom line, we live in an RF-saturated, noise-contaminated power line environment, and no product can offer complete immunity from that. See this post for some (rambling) detail: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/1815#post_9851471
  
  What you don't hear from are the now nearly 8k Magni owners who aren't having problems with their amps.


----------



## PXSS

jason stoddard said:


> What you don't hear from are the now nearly 8k Magni owners who aren't having problems with their amps.


 
 We're still around and extremely happy with our purchases!
 Now shut up and take my money, I need a Vali for my birthday next week


----------



## metaldood

jason stoddard said:


> It's extremely doubtful it's a batch-oriented problem, since Magnis (like all of our products) are tested extensively on automated test equipment (ATE) and also with a final listening test, after burn-in. If there was a problem with many units, we would have caught it, as we have caught other production problems that never made it to shipping. Bottom line, we live in an RF-saturated, noise-contaminated power line environment, and no product can offer complete immunity from that. See this post for some (rambling) detail: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/1815#post_9851471
> 
> What you don't hear from are the now nearly 8k Magni owners who aren't having problems with their amps.


 
 Thanks for clarifying that.  I guess I could get used to living with the issues. Anyways I can hear the scratching and humming only when there is no music playing(quite natural). Who wants to just plug headphones and not listen to any music


----------



## UmustBKidn

jason stoddard said:


> It's extremely doubtful it's a batch-oriented problem, since Magnis (like all of our products) are tested extensively on automated test equipment (ATE) and also with a final listening test, after burn-in. If there was a problem with many units, we would have caught it, as we have caught other production problems that never made it to shipping. Bottom line, we live in an RF-saturated, noise-contaminated power line environment, and no product can offer complete immunity from that. See this post for some (rambling) detail: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/1815#post_9851471
> 
> What you don't hear from are the now nearly 8k Magni owners who aren't having problems with their amps.


 
  




  
 Schiit Audio isn't Obamacare: It actually works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My Magni is quite literally a tank. Those folks who are experiencing issues should check other components in their setups. Cables are particularly suspect.


----------



## nehcrow

To anyone with the Magni in Australia: What wall-wart did you use? Just the one from Addicted2Audio, or is there another?


----------



## UmustBKidn

alamei said:


> I just purchased a Magni, and I've run into several issues with it, which I think are related to grounding. I've been in touch with the Schiit techs, and they think the issue may be DC power on my AC line, but I figured I would run my situation by you all to see if you had any suggestions before I started trying to buy voltmeters and power conditioners and the like. The following is the original email I sent to the techs:
> 
> Since then, I've also tested sourcing the Magni from a phone and a Nintendo DS, and experienced the same issues with both (ruling out the computer/soundcard output as the issue).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Skip the voltmeter. Please, don't ever try to measure DC coming from an AC outlet. That's how people who don't know how to handle electricity get hurt.
  
 Your test with the phone and nintendo DS didn't isolate the Magni from the AC power. If you're not isolating both the amp and the source from line noise, then line noise will still exist.
  
 I agree, the hum sounds like a grounding issue. Noise while turning the volume control is probably a bad volume control. Personally I'd solve the power line noise before worrying about the volume control (you've got a 2 year warranty).
  
 Here's a thought: use a power conditioner or UPS, and ground it by running a wire from the chassis to a pipe anywhere in the house. Plug your Magni and the source into this power conditioner/UPS and see if the hum goes away. You might also consider taking your setup over to a friend's house that has properly grounded power and try it there. Noise in the power line is a common issue. Some folks have cleaner power than others.
  
 Caveat: Before connecting the wire from the pipe to the UPS, check to see if there is any voltage between the chassis of the UPS and the pipe (this is where the voltmeter could come in handy). Holding only the probes of the voltmeter, touch one probe to the pipe, and the other to a bare metal spot on the chassis of the UPS (with the UPS plugged in). Check AC first, then DC. If you read any voltage at all, contact an electrician: you've got an electrical problem in your house (and that would also explain your noise issue).
  
 Another experiment would be to build a cMoyBB (a battery powered headphone amp). If your noise still exists, then you've got RFI from some exterior source. Do you live near a Radio or TV transmitter? I grew up within a half mile of an AM radio station antenna, and that damn antenna put a radio signal into every electronic device in the house. That noise didn't go away until I moved. RFI isn't something everyone needs to deal with, but when you're living next to a source, it's annoying. Short of turning my old home into a shielded RFI cage, there was no way to get away from it. But if you really have a local RFI issue, then it won't matter what amp you use.


----------



## UmustBKidn

rhodan818 said:


> I bought a 75ohm resistor adapter for the same effect. Will post results when i get it.


 
  
 Honestly, using the volume control on your computer is just about the same. I don't know if your ears are good enough to hear the difference, but mine aren't. Just turn the volume control down a bit on the computer.


----------



## Steve Eddy

pxss said:


> We're still around and extremely happy with our purchases!


 
  
 A happy number 129 checking in.
  


> Now shut up and take my money, I need a Vali for my birthday next week


 
  
 Yeah, my trigger finger's just itchin' for it to show up on the website. Looking forward to a Magni/Vali stack.
  
 se


----------



## rhodan818

umustbkidn said:


> rhodan818 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 75ohm resistor adapter for the same effect. Will post results when i get it.
> ...


 
 I would do that, but I am using a iphone + LOD, it outputs max volume only - I wonder if I can control volume when/if I go with apple CCK + schiit modi


----------



## Alamei

umustbkidn said:


> Skip the voltmeter. Please, don't ever try to measure DC coming from an AC outlet. That's how people who don't know how to handle electricity get hurt.
> 
> Your test with the phone and nintendo DS didn't isolate the Magni from the AC power. If you're not isolating both the amp and the source from line noise, then line noise will still exist.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting thoughts on grounding methods, but I really don't want to try some crazy in-house grounding solution just to get an amp running normally. I may try a Magni again when I move to another house, but, for the time being, I think it's just out of the question. I may try purchasing a portable amp (I don't have enough electrical engineering experience to build a cMoy, but it looks like they can be found reasonably cheap online) to run those tests at some point. I don't live near any radio transmitters, and none of my other electronics in the house have these issues, so I don't think it's related to RFI, unless the Magni is significantly more sensitive than all of my other audio equipment (which is a legitimate possibility). I often run these same headphones out of my Samsung A/V receiver, for instance, and there's no noise issues there.
  


jason stoddard said:


> It's extremely doubtful it's a batch-oriented problem, since Magnis (like all of our products) are tested extensively on automated test equipment (ATE) and also with a final listening test, after burn-in. If there was a problem with many units, we would have caught it, as we have caught other production problems that never made it to shipping. Bottom line, we live in an RF-saturated, noise-contaminated power line environment, and no product can offer complete immunity from that. See this post for some (rambling) detail: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/1815#post_9851471
> 
> What you don't hear from are the now nearly 8k Magni owners who aren't having problems with their amps.


 

 Based on that testing information, I agree that production issues are highly improbable. I only offered it as a possibility because I considered it odd that two people would have identical issues (scratch and hum at certain points on the volume control) with recent versions of the product in configurations that share no other components. That said, per your response, it seems more likely that @metaldood and I have similarly unfortunate wiring in our homes and/or are just more sensitive to background noise than most folks (although it sounds like the Magni is effectively silent for most people, even if no music is playing).


----------



## UmustBKidn

alamei said:


> Interesting thoughts on grounding methods, but I really don't want to try some crazy in-house grounding solution just to get an amp running normally. I may try a Magni again when I move to another house, but, for the time being, I think it's just out of the question. I may try purchasing a portable amp (I don't have enough electrical engineering experience to build a cMoy, but it looks like they can be found reasonably cheap online) to run those tests at some point. I don't live near any radio transmitters, and none of my other electronics in the house have these issues, so I don't think it's related to RFI, unless the Magni is significantly more sensitive than all of my other audio equipment (which is a legitimate possibility). I often run these same headphones out of my Samsung A/V receiver, for instance, and there's no noise issues there.


 
  
 Hmm. Well, I find it interesting that you have issues only with one device. Then again, perhaps the other devices are less susceptible.
  
 As for my "crazy" grounding solutions, well, if you have an electrical problem in your home (maybe on the outlet you tried running the Magni on), then its not crazy to suggest you contact an electrician. I was just trying to save you some money, by suggesting some trouble shooting methods, before you go spend money on an electrician. Then again, maybe you don't mind the possibility of having your wires crossed. Literally. Most devices will still work when the black and white leads are reversed behind the wall socket (lights don't care, nor do lots of cheap appliances). And lots will work without a proper ground. I just wonder why you look for advice online, then call it crazy when someone takes the time to suggest something to try. Whatever. Good luck.


----------



## Alamei

umustbkidn said:


> Hmm. Well, I find it interesting that you have issues only with one device. Then again, perhaps the other devices are less susceptible.
> 
> As for my "crazy" grounding solutions, well, if you have an electrical problem in your home (maybe on the outlet you tried running the Magni on), then its not crazy to suggest you contact an electrician. I was just trying to save you some money, by suggesting some trouble shooting methods, before you go spend money on an electrician. Then again, maybe you don't mind the possibility of having your wires crossed. Literally. Most devices will still work when the black and white leads are reversed behind the wall socket (lights don't care, nor do lots of cheap appliances). And lots will work without a proper ground. I just wonder why you look for advice online, then call it crazy when someone takes the time to suggest something to try. Whatever. Good luck.


 
  
 I apologize if I sounded off-putting with my comment; I didn't mean it to come across that way at all. The "crazy" description was intended tongue-in-cheek, since I would be a little worried about electrocuting myself with any method involving running new wires for my equipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps manually running ground lines isn't as dangerous as it sounds, but I'm not anywhere near confident enough in my electrical skills to feel safe trying such a solution personally. I very rarely communicate through forums, and apparently I haven't mastered construing the proper tone through messages.
  
 The main reason we haven't tried to do anything about the old wiring in our house is that, as I mentioned, it's never had an impact on any electronics before now (or at least nothing detectable). In any case, as I said earlier in the thread, I ended up returning the Magnis for now, since it sounded like any solution for getting one to work in my house would be quite complicated. If I try some other amplification solutions and they all have similar issues, I may come back to the Magni and bring an electrician in to look at the house's wiring, but, as you noted, that could be quite expensive.
  
 I really do appreciate the suggestions that you (and the other users) have been providing, but I'd like to make sure that the issue is more universal before delving deep into any electrical work. My next test is a FiiO E5, to see whether I experience any issues in either a completely battery-powered or a USB-powered configuration. If I could find a cheap mains-powered amp, I'd try picking one up just to see if I experience the same issues as with the Magni, but I don't think there are any other low output impedance mains-powered amps (most of my headphones are under 80 Ohms, so I'm avoiding the 10 Ohm output models) anywhere near the Magni's price range. Frankly, if other people asked me what cheap desktop amplifier to buy, I would still recommend the Magni first, since there's absolutely no competition for that price/performance ratio right now, and the issues only seem to crop up for (or be noticeable by, still not sure which) a very small subset of users.
  
 I'll report back on my testing of other amplifiers, and, if they're not successful, I may very well pull in my friend who's an electrical engineer to put together the custom-ground setup you described.


----------



## oats2012

Hey guys got a situation and hope yall may be able to help of give guidance:

--> bought the schiit M/M stack about a month ago and I've been plagued with problems with static in my headphones. its not constant and not highly noticable during music/ games but really obnoxious when listening to podcasts etc.

1. its definitely the M/M.....never heard this with my audio engine D1 (tried all headphones and all combos)
2. I have the magni plugged into a surge protector (pc also)
3. I've heard of noisy grounds for usb/mobo's (ive tried all the ports)
4. I've bought several high quality and shielded interconnections cables, short as 12 inches and none have eliminated the problem
5. put ferrites on the usb cable
6. talked to tech support and performed all suggestions (included above)

The static definitely gets worse when my phone is close to the stack but also happens with it completely not in the room......

So are the M/M not electronically shielded? What else can I possibly do? 

I've searched this thread and others but haven't seen anything specifically about my problems.

I'm really at a loss for what to do? I have wanted to like this combo, I have wanted it to blow away my D1 but thusfar it just hasnt because of this static. I want my schiit to just work and I want my audio to come from something american made 

So please any help is appreciated!!! I don't want to sell these but I can't just hang on to $200 worth of something that doesn't work properly


----------



## rhodan818

Have you tried directly plugging the magni into a grounded wall socket? I've heard that works for some people. 

Also i got my 75 ohm resistor today, really allows a fine amount of control, have between 7to 12 to play with on the volume knob now. Before it was 7 to 9


----------



## Alamei

@oats2012: Is the static present at all levels on the volume pot, or does it only appear at certain listening levels? If necessary, turn down your digital source volume temporarily to allow you to test higher ranges on the Magni's pot. The issues I had with the Magni (see a couple pages back in the thread) mostly went away between 11 o'clock and 3 o'clock on the volume pot.


----------



## wphantom

hooster said:


> To put it simply it gives the dac a strong stable supply of power instead of the relatively weak and unstable output from a computer's USB port. Have a look at this dac:
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Master/Master-7/M7EN.htm
> 
> ...


 
 I think you should check your pc setup if you think it has "dirty" power. If you connect your DAC on a frontal port, on a pc with a cheap PSU and a cheap motheboard it wont work nicely, but if you have a decent 80plus psu with tight regulation (like a seasonic), a decent mid range motherboard and you use a back port it will work perfectly well.


----------



## Solarium

I'm currently using a configuration of X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Fiio E11 --> Sennheiser HD-598. I'm thinking of upgrading to either the SB-Z and return the E11, or upgrading the amp to Schiit Magni. Which of the 3 configurations would offer better SQ, or would it be all pretty much similar? BTW, the HD598's are only 50ohm headphones so should be easy to drive.
  
 1. X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Fiio E11 --> Sennheiser HD-598
 2. Sound Blaster Z --> (no additional external amp) --> Sennheiser HD-598
 3. X-Fi Titanium (non-HD) Fatal1ty --> Schiit Magni --> Sennheiser HD-598


----------



## nehcrow

Sorry if this has been asked but need a PSU for the Magni for compatibility in Aus.
 Not exactly willing to spend the $50 for a power supply unit from the local vendor... (basically have the cost of the Magni)
 Would an O2 PSU be compatible? They are much cheaper. They provide 15VAC but I noticed that the Magni requires 16VAC, would it still be compatible without any issues?


----------



## Kursah

I can't believe I stumbled on this thread! This is the last thing I need to see! Why? Well I am the owner of a FiiO E9 that I've had for years..it's done it's job and well enough for me I suppose. I recently had my crappy Class-T Dayton DTA100-a burn out so I lost speaker capabilities and just went through a bunch of research and time to end up purchasing a refurb'd Denon AVR-1613 from Accessories4Less with 1-yr warranty. I am hopeful it's heapdhone output will play well with my variety of headphones and earbuds...mostly headphones though.
  
 I have gone back to using my JVC HARX 700's...which I prefer from the HP output on my Auzen Forte over the FiiO E9...and the FP output at this point. Seems much cleaner, the bass extension is noticeably lower. My Auzen Forte is getting long in the tooth and driver support from Auzen sucks...though the Windows 8 driver does work very well. This card is probably gonna have to last a bit longer.
  
 After reading this thread, I may have to sell my left foot or something to find some cash to buy this Schiit Magni amp! Seems like a solid entry-level amp that will provide plenty of power to my phones and be more enjoyable overall. The E9 is okay, I do like the 2 HP outs for when my old lady and I wanna listen to something at the same time while the kids sleep. But that's a small price to pay if I lose that ability.
  
 So my headphones are JVC HARX 700 (mildy modded, listening to now), Denon D2000, JVC HADX3, Sony XB500, various earbuds...most notably the Iron Buds from Acoustic Forge (I love em!). Would this be a good option for me? I am a bass head, and plan on continuing to utilize my Auzen's software EQ to handle that boost I seek. At this point I'm hopeful the 1613 receiver plays nice and kicks ass..but at the same time I'm pretty sure it's not going to be what I want it to be. I initially planned to sell the E9 regardless to recoup some loss of funds...maybe it'll go into a buying this Schiit HP amp fund now!
  
 Thanks again head-fi! You never disappoint!


----------



## UmustBKidn

nehcrow said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but need a PSU for the Magni for compatibility in Aus.
> Not exactly willing to spend the $50 for a power supply unit from the local vendor... (basically have the cost of the Magni)
> Would an O2 PSU be compatible? They are much cheaper. They provide 15VAC but I noticed that the Magni requires 16VAC, would it still be compatible without any issues?


 

 I'm not an expert in Australian power, but I'm assuming you've checked the Schiit website, and determined that the neither the European nor the UK version of the power supply will work for you? And have you written Jason to ask him if he has any plans to create an Australian version?
  
 If you need to find your own supply, it would be my suggestion that you stick with the power and current specifications given by Schiit (16 Volts AC @ 500 milliamp output current). One volt might make a difference (but only Jason could tell you for sure). If you have to fudge it a bit, its probably better to go with slightly less voltage (as opposed to more voltage), and slightly more current capacity (as opposed to less).
  
 Also note, there's a difference between an AC and a DC power supply - that _will _matter quite a lot. You might know the difference, but someone selling you a power supply might not. So check closely.
  
 If it were me, if possible I'd find an electronics retailer with a repair center, and take the Magni in with you (along with some cans and a music source). Ask them to see if you could try a few of their stock power supply units (they should have a bunch on hand just for repair purposes) to see if you can find one that will run your Magni (observing carefully the rated outputs of each unit).
  
 Worst comes to worst, you could learn how to build a power supply. I know, that seems kind of extreme, but it is surely possible. There really isn't much to a power supply, it's one of the simplest electronic projects you can DIY.


----------



## Tasmik

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Schiit-Audio-Moni-DAC-Magni-Headphone-Amplifier-Combo
  
 talk to these guys, bought my combo from them including the adaptor.


----------



## nehcrow

umustbkidn said:


> I'm not an expert in Australian power, but I'm assuming you've checked the Schiit website, and determined that the neither the European nor the UK version of the power supply will work for you? And have you written Jason to ask him if he has any plans to create an Australian version?
> 
> If you need to find your own supply, it would be my suggestion that you stick with the power and current specifications given by Schiit (16 Volts AC @ 500 milliamp output current). One volt might make a difference (but only Jason could tell you for sure). If you have to fudge it a bit, its probably better to go with slightly less voltage (as opposed to more voltage), and slightly more current capacity (as opposed to less).
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks bro. 
 Will just buy a generic adaptor that meets the specs - much appreciated. Going to head down to local electronics shop tomorrow


----------



## Breaker

Will there be any signal degradation if I use a splitter on the magni to have the ability two feed two signals to it? Not at the same time of course


----------



## illyria

*Complete audio-novice. Currently using onboard sound + ATH M30s*
  
 I'm going to be buying a new setup soon (~$275 budget), however, I have a few questions if someone doesn't mind answering. 
  
 Two questions - 
 1. Do I need to do something special or can I just a Magni running into my PC with whatever it came with on-board sound (No dedicated sound card)? No clue how it's supposed to hook up.. 
 2. Do I really need a DAC? (I would ideally, in my mind, spend more on headphones and buy a DAC later)
  
  
 Thanks,
  
 illyria


----------



## painted klown

illyria said:


> *Complete audio-novice. Currently using onboard sound + ATH M30s*
> 
> I'm going to be buying a new setup soon (~$275 budget), however, I have a few questions if someone doesn't mind answering.
> 
> ...


 

 To answer your questions.
  
 1. Yes, you _can_ run your sound cards audio output into the Magni, however, this would not be optimal, due to improper gain stages. Doing so may damage your Magni (it is designed to take a line level input) or possibly your headphones if not careful with the volume. The reason being is that you will effectively be amplifying an already amplified signal, along with any distortion that it may be reproducing. (see answer 2 for further explanation)
  
 2. Yes, you essentially need a way to get an analog line level signal to send to the Magni. It does no digital to analog conversion, and has only RCA analog inputs. (A good thing IMO, so you don't have to keep buying new DACs every time you want to try a new amp). These inputs are designed to accept a relatively low level input (roughly 3-5 volts, someone please correct me if I am wrong).
  
 The signal coming from the analog output of a computer sound card is an "amplified" signal, it's just that most sound cards don't have the greatest built in headphone amplifiers. That is the reason people buy external DACs (to get the digital information from their computers and convert it into an analog signal) and amplifiers (to amplify said analog signal).
  
 Will it work? Yes
  
 Do I recommend it? Not really.
  
 Hope this helps (and makes sense), and perhaps others with more experience will chime in as well.
  
 Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## illyria

painted klown said:


> To answer your questions.
> 
> 1. Yes, you _can_ run your sound cards audio output into the Magni, however, this would not be optimal, due to improper gain stages. Doing so may damage your Magni (it is designed to take a line level input) or possibly your headphones if not careful. The reason being is that you will effectively be amplifying an already amplified signal, along with any distortion that it may be reproducing. (see answer 2 for further explanation)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah, thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.  
  
 If you don't mind answering (another) question - 
 How would I hook up a Magni to my PC (correctly)?
  
  
 I'm trying to find a setup that is within my price range.. not quite so easy as I thought it would be.  Back to the drawing board, haha.


----------



## painted klown

illyria said:


> Ah, thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.
> 
> If you don't mind answering (another) question -
> How would I hook up a Magni to my PC (correctly)?
> ...


 

 There are several low cost DAC options. One _very_ low cost option I can recommend is the Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 USB-Audio Interface. It is available for $30 new. It has been reviewed and measured by a popular blogger and did quite well, especially considering the price.
  
 It hooks into a USB port on your computer and has an RCA analog line out. You then run an RCA cable (left and right channel) into the Magni, and plug your headphones into the Magni. IMO, this would work very well as a budget solution. I am a member of another audio forum, and some of the guys over there bought these Behringer DACs just to hear what they were like after a forum member recommended them and they posted a review that included measurements. No one complained about them, and I didn't see them popping up on the sale section of that forum FWIW.
  
 Of course, Schiit offers their own low cost DAC as well. Their Modi DAC runs $100. I am sure there are probably other low cost DACs out there, but I do not know a lot about many of them, as I am relatively new to "head-fi" setups myself.
  
 Just for clarification and full disclosure: I have NOT heard, nor owned ANY of the gear I have mentioned in this post. I am merely making suggestions based on reviews I have read online...so take all of that with a grain of salt...or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Good luck!
  
 EDIT: I sent you a PM with additional information about this DAC.


----------



## oddsocks

What painted klown has said in his first post is pretty much spot on. All of the sound cards have in-built amplification, and so if you hooked that output from the sound card to the magni you'd be amping twice, which is not recommended. 
  
 I personally run the modi + magni combo myself and I'm pleased with what I have. However, I can't say this is the best since myself I have only really gotten into this scene in the last 2 years, and being a student I can't afford to try out the more expensive options out there (NAD M51 anyone?)
  
 The Modi runs off the usb on the comp, and is very simple. Just plug-n-play, no fiddling involved. Also if you look around in the these forums, people talk about various dac, amp, and dac+amp options, you should find one that suits your purposes and your price range. Why were you considering the Magni in the first place? If you need a dac and amp now, maybe a combined dac+amp setup might also be something to look into.
  
 If you are planning only to buy the amp and maybe a dac for the m30s, it probably isn't worth it. The m30s is not that hard to drive, and the magni will be too fiddly to use with that headphone. I would say only plan to upgrade if you have some high impedance phones you are planning to buy in the near future that needs the amping, and buy it all at once.
  
 Just my 2c.


----------



## antikryst

Get the magni if you want to try out your first amp. Headphone jack to rca from sound card to magni. It will work. Optimally? Not really. It may be a bit noisy. Won't be dead quiet for sure. You may not notice it with music playing and may be acceptable to you. 

Get a modi if the sound isn't clean enough for you. 

Upgrade cans after. 

That should be a good start. Amplifying an already amplified signal as mentioned by others is not optimal but may be acceptable to you as a step 1 upgrade.


----------



## stv014

oddsocks said:


> What painted klown has said in his first post is pretty much spot on. All of the sound cards have in-built amplification, and so if you hooked that output from the sound card to the magni you'd be amping twice, which is not recommended.


 
   
There are several popular sound cards that have separate headphone and line outputs. This includes even onboard codec chips that allow for disabling their built-in headphone amplifier. Additionally, there are sound cards that only have line outputs - while these can drive headphones directly, the performance would be sub-optimal. Note also that the "headphone amplifiers" on most sound cards are op amp chips that are not designed for this purpose, and work much better as line output buffers.

  
 Finally, the significance of "double amping" is commonly overrated. With optimal gain and volume settings, the addition of a low gain headphone amplifier stage that does not actually drive headphones (which is much harder than driving a line input) can actually be inaudible.


----------



## UmustBKidn

breaker said:


> Will there be any signal degradation if I use a splitter on the magni to have the ability two feed two signals to it? Not at the same time of course


 
  
 No. Not if you keep the signals separate. Use one of the many RCA audio A-B switches out there (there are many of them).


----------



## UmustBKidn

illyria said:


> Ah, thank you for the reply, I appreciate it.
> 
> If you don't mind answering (another) question -
> How would I hook up a Magni to my PC (correctly)?
> ...


 
  
 One thing not answered in the various replies above is, why do you need a DAC?
  
 Back when we used vinyl records and tape recorders, music was saved in analog format. The whole concept of Digital to Analog Conversion (DAC) was foreign to all but those few who had digital tape decks. So we didn't need to convert a digital signal into analog format.
  
 Analog format is what's needed by an amplifier.
 Your ears don't understand a digital audio signal. They understand analog signals.
 So what we listen to is in analog format.
  
 Today's computers store everything in Digital format. It's wonderful for lots of reasons, but it's not something your ears can understand. So it needs to be converted to analog format, before you can listen to it.
  
 Enter the DAC: this device plugs into your computer to convert the music stored in digital format, into an analog signal. This analog signal is then further amplified by a nice headphone amp, which you plug your headphones into. And bingo, you're listening to some awesome music.


----------



## timidteddy

Hey guys! So, I finally saved up some money to buy an dac+amp. I've been reading up on the schiit products. I'm interested in getting the magni + modi stack. The thing i'm concerned about is what people have been saying about the limited volume adjustment for lower impedance/higher sensitivity headphones ( I own the senn HD 558 and akg K 550). Do you guys think it's a good idea for me to buy the M&M stack in my case then? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## UmustBKidn

timidteddy said:


> Hey guys! So, I finally saved up some money to buy an dac+amp. I've been reading up on the schiit products. I'm interested in getting the magni + modi stack. The thing i'm concerned about is what people have been saying about the limited volume adjustment for lower impedance/higher sensitivity headphones ( I own the senn HD 558 and akg K 550). Do you guys think it's a good idea for me to buy the M&M stack in my case then? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


 
  
 I've run my M+M stack into a Sony MDR 7506 (63 ohms), and ATH M40fs (60 ohms) with no issues. Sounded fine to me. I could run them at lower volumes with no problem.


----------



## antikryst

umustbkidn said:


> I've run my M+M stack into a Sony MDR 7506 (63 ohms), and ATH M40fs (60 ohms) with no issues. Sounded fine to me. I could run them at lower volumes with no problem.


 
 its a bit noisy with no music playing for my shure SE425 IEMs. no problems controlling the volume though whatsoever. the noise seemingly disappears with music also.
  
 i would say thats not too much of a concern.


----------



## idlelabor

Hi guys, recently just purchased a pair of VSONIC GR07 Bass Editions. I've decided to try IEMs after having my Grado SR80is for a few months. What I wanna ask is will the Magni/Modi make any positive difference towards these IEMs? I'm thinking of buying the HE-500 later on down the line as well, will the Magni be sufficient? Thanks


----------



## PXSS

idlelabor said:


> Hi guys, recently just purchased a pair of VSONIC GR07 Bass Editions. I've decided to try IEMs after having my Grado SR80is for a few months. What I wanna ask is will the Magni/Modi make any positive difference towards these IEMs? I'm thinking of buying the HE-500 later on down the line as well, will the Magni be sufficient? Thanks


 
 I would keep any IEMs away from magni due to its gain


----------



## Kamakahah

I tried some monoprice 9927s on the M/M stack just for the lawlz and lack of risk since they are so cheap. Worked really well.

Obviously not much play with the volume knob but the pairing was nice. Other IEMs not so much


----------



## TsukiNick

Going to see how this Magni pairs with my FiiO E18 DAC and my Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250ohm


----------



## dremic

stv014 said:


> There are several popular sound cards that have separate headphone and line outputs. This includes even onboard codec chips that allow for disabling their built-in headphone amplifier. Additionally, there are sound cards that only have line outputs - while these can drive headphones directly, the performance would be sub-optimal. Note also that the "headphone amplifiers" on most sound cards are op amp chips that are not designed for this purpose, and work much better as line output buffers.
> 
> Finally, the significance of "double amping" is commonly overrated. With optimal gain and volume settings, the addition of a low gain headphone amplifier stage that does not actually drive headphones (which is much harder than driving a line input) can actually be inaudible.


 
  
 Im sorry I am new and really inexperienced in terms of sound.
  
 Currently I am using 
  
 Magni Amplifier
 Sennheiser 558's 
 connected to my PC using a soundblaster Z SBX
  
 are you saying I should buy a DAC or disable the built in amp thats apart of my soundcard? Have I potentially ruined my Magni Amp?
  
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## TsukiNick

dremic said:


> Im sorry I am new and really inexperienced in terms of sound.
> 
> Currently I am using
> 
> ...


 

 Don't double amp, the amp is made for a line level signal.


----------



## dremic

tsukinick said:


> Don't double amp, the amp is made for a line level signal.


 
 would a DAC fix this?


----------



## Traum

dremic said:


> would a DAC fix this?



What TsukiNick is saying is, when you are hooking up your Magni to the Soundblaster, connect it through the Soundblaster's line out connection. That is the clean, line level output that you should feed to your amp. If you connect the Magni through the sound card's phones out line, the signal coming out from there has already been amp-ed by the Soundblast. So when it comes out of the Magni, it will be double amped. Generally, double amping is something we'd frown upon as far as sound quality is concerned.

If you pick up a DAC, your PC will output the sound signals directly to the DAC (via USB, SPDIF, or optical). Your Soundblaster will then be completely bypassed.


----------



## antikryst

tsukinick said:


> dremic said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry I am new and really inexperienced in terms of sound.
> ...




You won't ruin the amp. You are just not giving it a clean signal which means more noise that may or may not be acceptable to you. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TsukiNick

Yeah double amping won't ruin the amp it's just going to be feeding in an amped signal which 'might' clip the amp.  DAC's will have a line out.  So either use the speaker out connections on a soundcard not the headphone amp connection.  I have the sound blaster Z and if I connect it to a receiver to amp it I use the speaker out which isn't going to be amped as much.  I'm not sure how the other sound blasters are, but if there is an option to disable the amp on your's you should be good to go, but for the most part separate USB DACs would be a cleaner way to go, I'd just use the Creative Sound Blasters output if I'm gaming or watching movies if I want to use the virtual surround effects.
 Other than that I'd use my FiiO E18 DAC.


----------



## Solarium

Just hooked up the Magni to my Titanium HD sound card, to my HD 598's. Oh. My. God.
  
 All I have to say that I have no idea how I have been listening with the HD598 directly plugged into TiHD's headphone jack this entire time. The details, the "airiness," the sound separation. Holy schiit!
  
 I wasn't a strong believer in headphone amps until now (have been using Fiio E6 and E11 before I returned them thinking they didn't really do anything).
  
 Now. I'm waiting my Vali to come and compare it to Magni. I have to admit though, after reading Vali thread I'm pretty stoked. I'm sure they have different purposes, but I'll let them have a duel to the death and return the loser


----------



## UmustBKidn

solarium said:


> Just hooked up the Magni to my Titanium HD sound card, to my HD 598's. Oh. My. God.
> 
> All I have to say that I have no idea how I have been listening with the HD598 directly plugged into TiHD's headphone jack this entire time. The details, the "airiness," the sound separation. Holy schiit!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You may find that they both sound good with different music.


----------



## GearMe

umustbkidn said:


> You may find that they both sound good with different music.


 
  
 +1...or even certain headphones.  Bought my Bravo Audio Ocean for this reason prior to the Vali being announced and definitely prefer listening to some sets through the Ocean and some through the Magni.


----------



## TwelveTrains

I just received a Schiit Magni to use as an ancillary amplifier to my Bifrost/Asgard 2 combo. I have the Bifrost/Asgard 2 running out from my computer soundcard via optical and the Magni from the line out. 3.5mm to RCA. I can play both signals at once, which is what I got the Magni for.
  
 However, I am getting some incredible inference through the Magni. It is an oscillating noise that changes with the position of my head. And I only hear it through the Magni. Another bizarre component of this noise is that it only happens with *certain headphones*






. I can hear these UFO noises with my DT 770 PRO, 80 Ohms. But the DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohms model is dead silent. My HD 380's have alien inference noises through the Magni, but the equally sensitive Shure SRH1540's are dead silent.
  
 I read in one of the Magni threads that this may be due to the wall wart style power supply, which may not filter interference as well as a built in power supply.


----------



## lextek

I picked up a Magni for use as a bed side rig with an iPod.  I am very, pleased with how it sounds with my Grados.  Great little amp.


----------



## UmustBKidn

twelvetrains said:


> ... However, I am getting some incredible inference through the Magni. It is an oscillating noise that changes with the position of my head. And I only hear it through the Magni. Another bizarre component of this noise is that it only happens with *certain headphones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It might be the wall wart, but basically I would suspect RFI. Noise that changes with location is coming from a source external, and close to, the amplifier. I suggest you just move things around in your setup, one at a time, and see which one increases or decreases noise.
  
 Funny story: at work, I keep my cell phone close to my headphone amp (which is not shielded at all). Because I use closed cans, I can't hear the phone ring. However, because the phone is within a foot of the amp, I can hear odd noises when I'm about to receive a text message or get a phone call. LOL. So I use my RFI as a ringtone. Hah


----------



## UmustBKidn

lextek said:


> I picked up a Magni for use as a bed side rig with an iPod.  I am very, pleased with how it sounds with my Grados.  Great little amp.


 
  
 What are you using as a DAC?


----------



## TwelveTrains

umustbkidn said:


> It might be the wall wart, but basically I would suspect RFI. Noise that changes with location is coming from a source external, and close to, the amplifier. I suggest you just move things around in your setup, one at a time, and see which one increases or decreases noise.
> 
> Funny story: at work, I keep my cell phone close to my headphone amp (which is not shielded at all). Because I use closed cans, I can't hear the phone ring. However, because the phone is within a foot of the amp, I can hear odd noises when I'm about to receive a text message or get a phone call. LOL. So I use my RFI as a ringtone. Hah


 
 I'm using my Creative X-Fi Titanium (Non-HD) as a DAC for the Magni. My Bifrost/Asgard 2 is occupying the soundcard's optical out. This way I can play both simultaneously.
  
 The noise/interference does increase when I hook up the amp to the computer soundcard via 3.5mm to RCA, but I still get a small "UFO nosie" without any source at all plugged in to the Magni!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The connection seems to amplify it.
  
 To get maximum interference, I plug the amp in, and then I manipulate my headphone's cord to make theremin-like musical sounds. The rate of my breathing and whether or not I am inhaling or exhaling can ALSO change the pitch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I've invented a new instrument.
  
 My Sony receiver nor Asgard 2 have ever done this even when connected directly to my computer soundcard with no DAC in between. Also, all my headphones are dead silent with my other amps.


----------



## lextek

umustbkidn said:


> What are you using as a DAC?


 
 No DAC.  Just a simple iPod Classic sitting in an Apple dock.


----------



## UmustBKidn

lextek said:


> No DAC.  Just a simple iPod Classic sitting in an Apple dock.


 
  
 Interesting. I've done the same thing with an iPod Nano, and also with a Pure i-20 ipod DAC.
  
 I think I would have opted for the Nuforce Icon Ido instead, had I known how bright the Pure i-20 was. I've run the Pure into my Magni, and it was very harsh compared to a Modi run by my laptop.
  
 In any case, the ipod DAC does improve the clarity (if you're interested). There aren't many choices for ipod DAC's. I've only tried the one, and quite frankly it's just not that great. But it is better than no DAC at all.


----------



## UmustBKidn

twelvetrains said:


> I'm using my Creative X-Fi Titanium (Non-HD) as a DAC for the Magni. My Bifrost/Asgard 2 is occupying the soundcard's optical out. This way I can play both simultaneously.
> 
> The noise/interference does increase when I hook up the amp to the computer soundcard via 3.5mm to RCA, but I still get a small "UFO nosie" without any source at all plugged in to the Magni!
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is typical of RFI. What you are hearing is the amplification of a signal being generated by some other device.
  
 The question is, do you want to isolate and fix the interfering signal? Or would you prefer to just dump the amp?
  
 If it were me, I'd see if I could figure out what's causing the noise, and try to mitigate the interference. Quite frankly, the next amp you buy might do the same thing. So it might be worth your while, to see if you can figure out what is wonky about your setup, before just condemning the Magni.


----------



## TwelveTrains

umustbkidn said:


> This is typical of RFI. What you are hearing is the amplification of a signal being generated by some other device.
> 
> The question is, do you want to isolate and fix the interfering signal? Or would you prefer to just dump the amp?
> 
> If it were me, I'd see if I could figure out what's causing the noise, and try to mitigate the interference. Quite frankly, the next amp you buy might do the same thing. So it might be worth your while, to see if you can figure out what is wonky about your setup, before just condemning the Magni.


 
 Thanks so much for the diagnosis. I will try to do some testing tomorrow. All I really have is my computer and monitor. Both are plugged into an uninterruptible power supply I also have my ethernet cable going into said power supply and out again to the PC. I will try unplugging internet and monitor, but even if they are the cause how would I go about mitigating the interference?
  
 I may just return the Magni for a second Asgard 2, because I already know the Asgard is silent on my desk; plus it has a more usable potentiometer range.


----------



## UmustBKidn

twelvetrains said:


> Thanks so much for the diagnosis. I will try to do some testing tomorrow. All I really have is my computer and monitor. Both are plugged into an uninterruptible power supply I also have my ethernet cable going into said power supply and out again to the PC. I will try unplugging internet and monitor, but even if they are the cause how would I go about mitigating the interference?
> 
> I may just return the Magni for a second Asgard 2, because I already know the Asgard is silent on my desk; plus it has a more usable potentiometer range.


 
  
 Things to mitigate interference:
  
 - Fixing noise on the power line. You said you have an UPS, so that might not be an issue for you.
  
 - Testing the AC line with one of those little circuit testers from the hardware store. Make sure you have good power coming in. Fix any open grounds or reversed leads.
  
 - Basically anything that can generate a signal might be suspect. For example, a radio, a TV, a telephone, cell phone, tablet with WiFi, etc. Something close by is radiating a signal into your setup.


----------



## dremic

Thanks for your replies guys.


Would it be a worthy purchase getting the Modi DAC? 

From the reviews I have read it makes a heavy difference as far as quality goes.

I mostly use them for music/games/movies


----------



## lextek

umustbkidn said:


> Interesting. I've done the same thing with an iPod Nano, and also with a Pure i-20 ipod DAC.
> 
> I think I would have opted for the Nuforce Icon Ido instead, had I known how bright the Pure i-20 was. I've run the Pure into my Magni, and it was very harsh compared to a Modi run by my laptop.
> 
> In any case, the ipod DAC does improve the clarity (if you're interested). There aren't many choices for ipod DAC's. I've only tried the one, and quite frankly it's just not that great. But it is better than no DAC at all.




It's a bedside "non-critical" listening rig. Use it before I go to sleep. I've hear mixed reviews of the Pure dock. Just saying what a good sounding inexpensive rig this is. Used iPod Classic, used Magni and Grado SR-60s.


----------



## TsukiNick

twelvetrains said:


> I just received a Schiit Magni to use as an ancillary amplifier to my Bifrost/Asgard 2 combo. I have the Bifrost/Asgard 2 running out from my computer soundcard via optical and the Magni from the line out. 3.5mm to RCA. I can play both signals at once, which is what I got the Magni for.
> 
> However, I am getting some incredible inference through the Magni. It is an oscillating noise that changes with the position of my head. And I only hear it through the Magni. Another bizarre component of this noise is that it only happens with *certain headphones*
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm noticed something weird, when I plug my Sennheiser HD 598s in with the stock cable I get some 'alien' noises and oscillation in the right ear, but if I use the cable I bought from ebay on the same headphones it doesn't make the noise.  Very strange.
  
 Also I can stop the noises by using a 3.5mm extension cable connected to the stock cable.
  
 Wonder if it has anything to do with the 3 ring connector on the 2.5mm end of the HD 598 stock cable because it's only in one ear.


----------



## TwelveTrains

tsukinick said:


> Hmm noticed something weird, when I plug my Sennheiser HD 598s in with the stock cable I get some 'alien' noises and oscillation in the right ear, but if I use the cable I bought from ebay on the same headphones it doesn't make the noise.  Very strange.
> 
> Also I can stop the noises by using a 3.5mm extension cable connected to the stock cable.
> 
> Wonder if it has anything to do with the 3 ring connector on the 2.5mm end of the HD 598 stock cable because it's only in one ear.


 
 Yeah, with my HD 380's I have only the radio frequency interference in one ear.
  
 I have also noticed that the two headphones that make noise with my Magni are ones I've owned for a couple years. The two silent phones are somewhat newer. It's as if the older the cable, the more worn and prone to the potentially inherent interference.
  
 EDIT: I talked to Schiit and they think this behaviour is not normal and are gonna send me another one. I have my fingers crossed because this little amp really does sound great.


----------



## UmustBKidn

dremic said:


> Thanks for your replies guys.
> 
> 
> Would it be a worthy purchase getting the Modi DAC?
> ...


 
  
 Personally, I was unconvinced I needed a DAC until I tried one. Being an Old Guy (tm), I come from a time when Good Audio did not require a DAC. (I did not own any good audio gear for a long time - having a family, then getting divorced, put my financial priorities elsewhere). When I became re-interested in Good Audio earlier this year, I immediately ran into the DAC issue. It was kind of funny how many things I had to read before I finally read something that explained what on earth a DAC was needed for.
  
 Long story short: most music is stored in digital form these days. It needs to be converted to analog format prior to being amplified, and the digital to analog converter (DAC) does this. Many devices employ cheap DAC chips for this purpose. As you might imagine, cheap chips equal poor audio quality. Better chips (and better circuits) equal better audio quality. Devices like your iphone, a laptop, a tablet, etc employ really cheap DAC chips, that are very easy to improve upon.
  
 The bottom of the scale for stand-alone DAC devices seems to be around $100 at present, and the Schiit Modi is absolutely the best DAC in that price range. You can get a better DAC, but you will spend a lot more money. There are a few cheaper DAC's, but honestly you probably don't want to go there.
  
 There is also the legitimate question of how good your ears are. How much you need to spend on audio gear depends on how well your ears work. As an Old Guy (tm), I am a bit cautious about how much I spend on audio gear, simply because I know my old ears can't hear fine detail like they used to. So even if I was able/willing to drop Cubic Dollars on a DAC, if I could not hear the difference, then that's money wasted. However, if you're relatively young (e.g. < 30) and haven't otherwise done damage to your hearing, then you can probably go Hog Wild on a DAC and hear all sorts of Sonic Marvels. YMMV.
  
 So all that being said, a Schiit Modi DAC is probably a very good first purchase. The first DAC I ever tried was a Modi. The difference between DAC and no DAC was dramatic, to me. Clarity. Less distortion. Most aspects of sound quality I could describe, improved. I was immediately sold on the necessity of a DAC (even with my Old Ears). Even an Old Guy like me can hear that level of improvement in sound quality.
  
 So, yeah. I would recommend at least a Modi. Whether you need something better is a matter of opinion. Some folks preach that your audio budget should include the largest slice for a DAC. Other folks think you should get the best cans first, best DAC second, best amp third, and worry about stuff like cables, power conditioners, and left handed smoke shifters, if there's money left over.


----------



## timidteddy

HOLY MANG M&M stack compared to my auzentech bravura soundcard.... no competition straight up ANNIHILATION!!!!!!!

Good lord this magni gets LOUD fast. With my Senn HD 558's and foobar maxed at 0db i can BARELY get past the off position on the magni knob.

I'm using the wasapi plugin in foobar and 24bit mode already.

Is it okay to turn down foobar to about -18db and actually USE the knob on the magni? 

Any thoughts and opinions are much appreciated! 



BTW I'M LOVING THIS SETUP SO MUCH =D


----------



## UmustBKidn

timidteddy said:


> HOLY MANG M&M stack compared to my auzentech bravura soundcard.... no competition straight up ANNIHILATION!!!!!!!
> 
> Good lord this magni gets LOUD fast. With my Senn HD 558's and foobar maxed at 0db i can BARELY get past the off position on the magni knob.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Huzzah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The computer volume control should be at 100%. The Modi mysteriously seems to do this for mine, but you might want to make sure.
  
 The opinions I've seen with respect to the audio player software (Foobar, iTunes, whatever) seem to vary. Some people say keep the volume maxed and control with the Magni. Clearly, if your volume is so loud as to keep you from listening, then you need to drop the volume down on SOMEthing. Personally, I choose to drop the volume on my audio player.
  
 The 558's are relatively low impedance at 50 ohms. So I would expect that they'll be easy to drive with the M+M stack. My Beyer DT 770 / 250 ohm cans are also pretty easy to drive with the Magni, though I do have a decent range of volume adjustment. In any case, most importantly you're enjoying it. That's a Win.


----------



## Defiant00

timidteddy said:


> HOLY MANG M&M stack compared to my auzentech bravura soundcard.... no competition straight up ANNIHILATION!!!!!!!
> 
> Good lord this magni gets LOUD fast. With my Senn HD 558's and foobar maxed at 0db i can BARELY get past the off position on the magni knob.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 With Modi in 24 bit mode, if your music is 16 bit then yeah, feel free to turn it down in Foobar (or Windows). You can turn it down 8 bits worth (which would be 1/256 volume) before you'd be losing any actual data. Personally, when I had the Magni I'd leave Windows' volume at 25% to get a good volume range.


----------



## timidteddy

kewlsauce i think off-9 o'clock is enough adjust for me =D


----------



## AK7579

Well, the right channel of my Magni stopped working this morning. It was working fine on Wednesday when I left the office and it was not used at all yesterday so I am a little confused as to how this happened. I tested the headphones with my iPod and they work perfectly so I know its not them. I have contacted Schiit and I am waiting on a reply. Thankfully I am going on vacation soon so I will not be using it but still sucks!


----------



## AK7579

Well, after leaving the Magni on for a couple of hours it is now working again. No clue what happened to make it work.


----------



## UmustBKidn

ak7579 said:


> Well, after leaving the Magni on for a couple of hours it is now working again. No clue what happened to make it work.


 
  
 First time I've ever heard of anyone having that issue with a Magni.
  
 Does it sit in any sort of cold environment? Wondering if the winter cold could affect something.


----------



## AK7579

No cold environment. It sits in my office. Schiit support says it must have just been a USB glitch that was causing issues with the signal to the Modi. Whatever it was I am glad it's working again!


----------



## UmustBKidn

ak7579 said:


> No cold environment. It sits in my office. Schiit support says it must have just been a USB glitch that was causing issues with the signal to the Modi. Whatever it was I am glad it's working again!


 
  
 That has happened to several folks on this thread. Not sure what it is, but certain USB cables seem to cause random noise - replacing the cable with something better usually solves the issue.


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, how is the magni compared to the Vali and 02 using a modi and Mad dogs?
 I heard that the mad dogs are warm and pair well with the magni, not not sure about 02 and vali.


----------



## dremic

How important is grounding here ? I gather a lot of static electricity at work and I shocked my amp/dac setup which stopped the music from playing.
  
  
 I thought everything was fine but today i turned my amp on and I was getting a ton of static. the static cleared but on the left side of the headphones were working.
  
  
 replugging the USB out of the DAC and then back in reset it and the headphones seem to be fine.. although now I am noticing **** I think I hear noise in the background of my music etc.
  
  
  
 please help.
  
  
  
  
  
  
 setup is
  
 schiit M&M setup 
 sennheiser 558


----------



## UmustBKidn

dremic said:


> How important is grounding here ? I gather a lot of static electricity at work and I shocked my amp/dac setup which stopped the music from playing.
> 
> 
> I thought everything was fine but today i turned my amp on and I was getting a ton of static. the static cleared but on the left side of the headphones were working.
> ...


 
  
 Proper grounding is always important. It won't guarantee that you don't run into static electricity now and then as you did. Nor will it guarantee you don't get ground loops or RFI. But it does provide a path to ground for such things. Good wiki article to read about here.
  
 I guess the question is, can static electricity damage something? The answer is yes. Could it have damaged your gear? Perhaps. If you are hearing something now, that was not there before, after this static burst, then that is what I would suspect.
  
 There are two things to do:
  
 1) Make sure the outlets your Schiit gear plugs into are properly grounded; and
 2) Ground yourself before touching them, or anything connected to them (like your cans).
  
 I'd get one of those 3-prong circuit testers from a hardware store and check the outlets to make sure the wiring isn't wonky also.
  
 I would suspect your gear is still under warranty, but I have no idea if the Schiit warranty covers stuff like static electricity.


----------



## Mingus Ah Um

Looking for some help here.  I just got the M/M today...I have previously been using a Fiio e7/e9 setup at my computer.  The Fiio completely bypasses my computers volume control meaning all volume adjustment is done with the e9.  Rarely does the volume go past 10-11 o'clock before its too loud.
  
 I hooked my M/M stack up tonight and at first I was getting a very thin sound.  I went to the system volume and turned it up all the way...that helped but I'm having to turn the pot between 12-1 to get a full sound and even then it isn't sounding nearly as good as the Fiio.  I've gone through my computer sound settings over and over but I'm wondering, is there a way for the M/M to completely bypass my computer volume so everything is controlled solely by the Magni?  With the Fiio it automatically did this...I'm not sure why the difference with the M/M.  Any thoughts?
  
 I have tried this now with my he-400, hd650's and dt880's.  The volume pot is at 3 o'clock with the 880's and it's not loud at all.  The he-400 and 650's get relatively loud when I get to 1 o'clock on the volume, but the sound is just loud, it's not full like it should be.  I've read in several places that the Magni gets loud very quick but that doesn't seem to be the case here.  I'm wondering if I'm just missing a setting or something on my computer.  The odd thing is if I switch directly over to the e7/e9 combo I don't have a single problem.


----------



## UmustBKidn

mingus ah um said:


> Looking for some help here.  I just got the M/M today...I have previously been using a Fiio e7/e9 setup at my computer.  The Fiio completely bypasses my computers volume control meaning all volume adjustment is done with the e9.  Rarely does the volume go past 10-11 o'clock before its too loud.
> 
> I hooked my M/M stack up tonight and at first I was getting a very thin sound.  I went to the system volume and turned it up all the way...that helped but I'm having to turn the pot between 12-1 to get a full sound and even then it isn't sounding nearly as good as the Fiio.  I've gone through my computer sound settings over and over but I'm wondering, is there a way for the M/M to completely bypass my computer volume so everything is controlled solely by the Magni?  With the Fiio it automatically did this...I'm not sure why the difference with the M/M.  Any thoughts?
> 
> I have tried this now with my he-400, hd650's and dt880's.  The volume pot is at 3 o'clock with the 880's and it's not loud at all.  The he-400 and 650's get relatively loud when I get to 1 o'clock on the volume, but the sound is just loud, it's not full like it should be.  I've read in several places that the Magni gets loud very quick but that doesn't seem to be the case here.  I'm wondering if I'm just missing a setting or something on my computer.  The odd thing is if I switch directly over to the e7/e9 combo I don't have a single problem.


 
  
 Well, when I plugged my Modi into my computer, and set the sound playback device to the Schiit setting, it automatically adjusted my computer's volume to max for me. However, it's probably worth checking to make sure that happened.
  
 You should also turn the volume of your audio app to max, and use the Magni to adjust volume. The only time I wouldn't turn the audio app to max, would be if you have low impedance cans, and you have no volume adjustment on your Magni.
  
 I would also open the Sound settings from Control Panel, and make sure there isn't some setting lurking in there that's been turned down. For example, on the Custom tab, there is a single choice with a check box called "Limited Output". You want to make sure that isn't checked. On the Levels tab, there is yet another volume control, and if you click the Balance button, you'll find two more to adjust per-channel volume. On the Enhancements tab, I usually check "Disable all sound effects" - some of those sound effects can lower the output volume. Finally on the Advanced tab, I make sure both boxes in the exclusive mode section are checked.
  
 Finally, make sure you're using good cables. If you can swap both of them with other cables, that would be worth a shot.


----------



## Mingus Ah Um

umustbkidn said:


> Well, when I plugged my Modi into my computer, and set the sound playback device to the Schiit setting, it automatically adjusted my computer's volume to max for me. However, it's probably worth checking to make sure that happened.
> 
> You should also turn the volume of your audio app to max, and use the Magni to adjust volume. The only time I wouldn't turn the audio app to max, would be if you have low impedance cans, and you have no volume adjustment on your Magni.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the help Kidn.  Most of the steps you described I went through last night.  Still no go.  I even tried it with two other computer and still wasn't getting the sound output I should be.  One thing I didn't think to try was change the cables.  The cables I'm using haven't been used for quite a while but I don't think they are bad cables necessarily.  I'll try swapping them for another pair tonight and see if that works.  
  
 When I plug the M/M in it doesn't do anything to my system volume.  I go in an manually turn it all the way up.  I had read elsewhere on here where people favored setting the computer volume at 25-50% and letting the Magni do the rest from there.  If I try that I have to turn the Magni up almost all the way to get loud.  I personally think the settings on the computer are fine as evidenced by the e7/e9 combo working when I hook it up.  I'm guessing at this point it could be crappy cables or possibly a problem with the amp itself.  Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Mingus Ah Um

Well, I tried two different interconnects and two other computers...all with the same results...very thin sound on my HD650, HE 400 and very little sound on my DT880's.  
  
 I did try connecting the Magni to my Pure i-20 DAC/ipod dock and the sound was great.  I had the volume right at 10-11 o'clock and that was more than plenty loud.  So I don't know, maybe there is a problem with the modi?  I originally figured since I was getting some sound the Modi must be fine but at this point I don't know.  I sent an email to schiit so hopefully they have a solution.  I really would like to be able to use this little stack at my desktop but so far it isn't happening.


----------



## ben_r_

Can anyone tell me, does Schiit charge sales tax for California?


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

ben_r_ said:


> Can anyone tell me, does Schiit charge sales tax for California?


 

 Yes, Schiit does charge sales tax for California.


----------



## UmustBKidn

mingus ah um said:


> Well, I tried two different interconnects and two other computers...all with the same results...very thin sound on my HD650, HE 400 and very little sound on my DT880's.
> 
> I did try connecting the Magni to my Pure i-20 DAC/ipod dock and the sound was great.  I had the volume right at 10-11 o'clock and that was more than plenty loud.  So I don't know, maybe there is a problem with the modi?  I originally figured since I was getting some sound the Modi must be fine but at this point I don't know.  I sent an email to schiit so hopefully they have a solution.  I really would like to be able to use this little stack at my desktop but so far it isn't happening.


 
  
 That is entirely possible. Something could be wonky on your Modi (as much as any of us would prefer to think that every unit from Schiit is perfect, well, sometimes bad things happen). It's probably worth an email to Jason to ask him. Maybe he can think of something else to try.


----------



## Mingus Ah Um

umustbkidn said:


> That is entirely possible. Something could be wonky on your Modi (as much as any of us would prefer to think that every unit from Schiit is perfect, well, sometimes bad things happen). It's probably worth an email to Jason to ask him. Maybe he can think of something else to try.


 
 I finally gave up yesterday afternoon and emailed Schiit.  I wasn't expecting a response back figuring they had probably gone home early for the holiday but we traded emails back and forth and they determined it was a problem with the Modi.  I was pretty impressed with the customer service.  What made it even better is they got me a new Modi shipped out late yesterday.  Hopefully I have better luck this time around.


----------



## deltarocket

So, for a newbie, is this a recommended buy for use in an office environment or is the fiio setup a better buy? Obviously I posed a very open ended question, but I am looking at some practical advice

Happy New Year


----------



## Shub-Niggurath

deltarocket said:


> So, for a newbie, is this a recommended buy for use in an office environment or is the fiio setup a better buy? Obviously I posed a very open ended question, but I am looking at some practical advice
> 
> Happy New Year


 

 I guess it depends on the computers you have at work. I expect most office computers to have terrible integrated audio, so if you got a Magni, your sound source would still suck. A FiiO DAC/amp combo would solve that while remaining cheaper than a Magni, and more portable as well.


----------



## deltarocket

First. Thanks. I have a MacBook Pro, probably better than most


----------



## UmustBKidn

deltarocket said:


> So, for a newbie, is this a recommended buy for use in an office environment or is the fiio setup a better buy? Obviously I posed a very open ended question, but I am looking at some practical advice
> 
> Happy New Year


 
  
 I guess that depends on whether or not your employer allows you to plug things in to your work computers.
  
 Where I work, that's not allowed. So my work system is stand-alone (and that means an ipod, an ipod dac, and a cheap amp, with relatively cheap cans).


----------



## Kamakahah

Anyone know the input impedance for the Magni? 
 If not, I'll just shoot an email to Schiit. 
  
 I'm trying to do the calculations to make some DIY line level attenuators between the Modi and Magni. Thought about picking up the Harrison lab ones, but I enjoy the DIY thing.


----------



## DangerToast

deltarocket said:


> First. Thanks. I have a MacBook Pro, probably better than most


 
  
 I just hooked up my magni to my macbook pro to see how it sounded (I usually have it hooked up to my tower with a xonar dx). It actually sounds pretty good! It sounds better coming from the xonar dx or my rockbox'd ipod classic 5g, but I think the macbook with a magni isn't bad at all. 
  
 You can always get the magni now and a modi later when you have the cash.


----------



## Solarium

I'm loving my Magni with my HD650, but when I'm using it with my Westone 3 IEM, I'm getting some major static interference, especially when my iphone is downloading data. I tried to put the phone far away but it doesn't seem to change anything. Is this normal for a Magni or do I have a faulty one? I would think they use some kind of anti-static device on the amp


----------



## UmustBKidn

solarium said:


> I'm loving my Magni with my HD650, but when I'm using it with my Westone 3 IEM, I'm getting some major static interference, especially when my iphone is downloading data. I tried to put the phone far away but it doesn't seem to change anything. Is this normal for a Magni or do I have a faulty one? I would think they use some kind of anti-static device on the amp


 
  
 It's not static, it's RFI (radio frequency interference). It's Normal. RFI is a fact of life.
  
 I have experienced the same phenomenon with other amps and electronic devices. Where I grew up, I lived a half mile from a radio station antenna. Every time we tried to use a tape recorder (!), the recorder would pick up the radio station.
  
 Personally, I look at this as a Good Thing. The RFI lets me know when my phone is ringing. Since most of my cans are closed back, that comes in handy.


----------



## utee05

I currently have my magni hooked up to the output on my motherboard. The motherboard is a Z87E-ITX which has a TI NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier onboard. Am I double amplying my signal and is this a decent setup till I get a modi or another dac? I am using this with some HE-400.


----------



## UmustBKidn

utee05 said:


> I currently have my magni hooked up to the output on my motherboard. The motherboard is a Z87E-ITX which has a TI NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier onboard. Am I double amplying my signal and is this a decent setup till I get a modi or another dac? I am using this with some HE-400.


 

 Yes, and Maybe.
  
 As long as you try not to overdrive the Magni, it's probably decent enough to listen to temporarily. The thing I always worry about in a setup like that is, the input to the Magni really isn't designed to handle a high input level - it's designed for a "line out" from a DAC. So basically it is possible to drive the Magni harder than normal with such an arrangement. How much is too hard? That I don't know. I also don't know what will happen to your warranty if you blow a Magni by over-driving it (nor do I know if that's possible).
  
 I do know that I've used my Magni with two different DAC's. One has a 1.5 volt output (the Schiit Modi), the other a 2 volt output (the Pure i-20). The device with 2 volts output drove the Magni a lot harder and made it run much hotter.
  
 What I think I would do is, turn the Magni volume control to about noon (or a bit higher), then slowly increase the volume control coming out of the computer until you're at a moderate listening level. Then, use the Magni volume control to fine tune the listening level. If your Magni gets hot, turn down the volume of the computer.
  
 I would not listen to that setup permanently. You'll notice a distinct difference when you start using a DAC.


----------



## utee05

Thanks for the advice. This is only a temp setup once I get the modi. WIll be ordering it this week so hopefully get it in by mid-week next week. Thanks.


----------



## BrianPeppers

nvm


----------



## RockCrayfish

My findings are that the Magni is not that loud. Maybe it's my source. I can turn the volume knob all the way up on some tracks and I adjust it to ~12 o'clock for the other, louder, tracks. My Logitech Z-2300's built-in headphone amp seems to be louder.
  
 All computer volumes are at 100%, iTunes volume slider at 100% with an EQ to cut the output back by ~3 db.
  
 Is this normal for 300ohm cans?


----------



## MrMateoHead

The magni puts out enough power at 300 Ohms to drive phones to very loud levels. A 1V source output on a 5X gain should also be enough to get loud volumes.
  
 What are you listening too? If the recordings are HDR, then it is probably normal for you to have the dial twisted a lot. When I listen to HDR on my O2, I am usually up around 12 O'Clock.


----------



## RockCrayfish

mrmateohead said:


> The magni puts out enough power at 300 Ohms to drive phones to very loud levels. A 1V source output on a 5X gain should also be enough to get loud volumes.
> 
> What are you listening too? If the recordings are HDR, then it is probably normal for you to have the dial twisted a lot. When I listen to HDR on my O2, I am usually up around 12 O'Clock.


 
  
 My experience is with a Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1 Plus (twice the power at 300 ohms), CMoy pocket amp, and the Logitech Z-2300 headphone jack, so I don't really have anything that provides a similar amount of power to compare to the Magni. 
  
 Most of my audio is 24/96 FLAC or ALAC.


----------



## MrMateoHead

So you have plenty of power.
  
 The Filetype of your music does not matter. The way that it is mastered does. If they have HDR, then you typically will be turning that knob a lot more. HDR usually include well-mastered Classical, Jazz, or live albums. Once in awhile a Pop or Rock album comes out with more dynamic range than normal.
  
 But a DVD or Blu-Ray movie would provide a lot of headroom. If you throw one in, I would expect your knob twisted a lot more than normal. That is HDR.


----------



## RockCrayfish

mrmateohead said:


> So you have plenty of power.
> 
> The Filetype of your music does not matter. The way that it is mastered does. If they have HDR, then you typically will be turning that knob a lot more. HDR usually include well-mastered Classical, Jazz, or live albums. Once in awhile a Pop or Rock album comes out with more dynamic range than normal.
> 
> But a DVD or Blu-Ray movie would provide a lot of headroom. If you throw one in, I would expect your knob twisted a lot more than normal. That is HDR.


 
  
 Interesting. That could be it. The MA Tubemagic D1 Plus is a friend's amp, which I listened to before my Magni arrived so I maybe I was just expecting more, given that the M/M combo and MA Tubemagic D1 Plus cost about the same.
  
 Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## kman1211

rockcrayfish said:


> My findings are that the Magni is not that loud. Maybe it's my source. I can turn the volume knob all the way up on some tracks and I adjust it to ~12 o'clock for the other, louder, tracks. My Logitech Z-2300's built-in headphone amp seems to be louder.
> 
> All computer volumes are at 100%, iTunes volume slider at 100% with an EQ to cut the output back by ~3 db.
> 
> Is this normal for 300ohm cans?


 

 I had similar findings, I found the amp in general to be lacking in dynamic range and body while this is fine for headphones with plenty of inherent body and of a more upfront nature it doesn't work well some for other headphones. This gives the amp the impression of not being that loud despite having plenty of power. It's quite dull sounding on some headphones.
  
 I think it's more of a synergy thing than anything. I personally found ohm ratings or power don't matter a whole lot. How well the sound signature of an amp goes with the sound signature of a particular headphone is much more important imho.


----------



## UmustBKidn

rockcrayfish said:


> My findings are that the Magni is not that loud. Maybe it's my source. I can turn the volume knob all the way up on some tracks and I adjust it to ~12 o'clock for the other, louder, tracks. My Logitech Z-2300's built-in headphone amp seems to be louder.
> 
> All computer volumes are at 100%, iTunes volume slider at 100% with an EQ to cut the output back by ~3 db.
> 
> Is this normal for 300ohm cans?


 
  
 I have used my Magni with 60 ohm, 63 ohm and 250 ohm cans. The 63 ohm cans can be driven harder with less volume adjustment, than the 250 ohm cans.
  
 On my M+M stack, I keep my computer volume at 100%, and my iTunes volume slider around 50%. My Beyer DT770-250 ohm cans do not require 100% volume on the Magni. I usually leave it set around 2 o'clock or so. I use that setup regularly. If I want, I can drive my DT770's to ear bleeding levels by turning everything up - but I try not to damage what's left of my old ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I do not touch the EQ in iTunes, I keep it off. I would suggest you also leave that off. IMO, the equalizer should only be used with cheaper cans or non optimal setups that would just suck without some touch up. You may also want to explore the settings in control panel to make sure something isn't wonky in there.
  
 The Modi's output is 1.5 volts. I've also used the Magni with a 2 volt DAC, which does drive it noticeably harder. If your source is only 1 volt, that might be an issue. I would suppose the Magni is optimized for a 1.5 volt input.


----------



## RockCrayfish

kman1211 said:


> I had similar findings, I found the amp in general to be lacking in dynamic range and body while this is fine for headphones with plenty of inherent body and of a more upfront nature it doesn't work well some for other headphones. This gives the amp the impression of not being that loud despite having plenty of power. It's quite dull sounding on some headphones.
> 
> I think it's more of a synergy thing than anything. I personally found ohm ratings or power don't matter a whole lot. How well the sound signature of an amp goes with the sound signature of a particular headphone is much more important imho.


 
  
 Maybe it is just a synergy thing, I can't comment on that. It does seem transparent in that the sound I'm hearing is exactly how it's meant to be heard, but the lack of power is off-putting.
  


umustbkidn said:


> I have used my Magni with 60 ohm, 63 ohm and 250 ohm cans. The 63 ohm cans can be driven harder with less volume adjustment, than the 250 ohm cans.
> 
> On my M+M stack, I keep my computer volume at 100%, and my iTunes volume slider around 50%. My Beyer DT770-250 ohm cans do not require 100% volume on the Magni. I usually leave it set around 2 o'clock or so. I use that setup regularly. If I want, I can drive my DT770's to ear bleeding levels by turning everything up - but I try not to damage what's left of my old ears
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. If I set the iTunes volume slider to 50%, I think I'd have to turn the Amp to 6 o'clock. I did connect my HD 448 (32 ohm) for comparison sake and they were powered very well.
  
 When iTunes is configured for WASAPI 24/96, enabling a flat EQ doesn't color the sound, like it does when iTunes is configured with default settings. I started with a flat EQ and gave a little bump to the lower frequencies to meet my listening needs. I felt the HD 600 needed just _a_ _little_ more in the bass department and now they're perfect.
  
 I'm using the Magni with the stock adapter, not sure what voltage that is.


----------



## MrMateoHead

^^^^ RockCray fish -
  
 I may be mistaken but the MA Tubemagic plus seems rated for max power of 500 mW x2 (300 Ohms), which translates to 1 Watt at 300 Ohms. Without knowing other specifications, anyway, this is several times the power of the Magni at that impedance. The amp should be able to drive whatever you have at 300 ohms about 6 dB louder, in theory, which is a pretty discernible bump in loudness.
  
 That and what I guess are your HDR recordings probably cause the volume 'issue' more than anything else.


----------



## roguegeek

I need help understanding something. I have certain headphones and IEM that sound like absolute crap with the Magni, but other that are equally efficient that sound fine. A Porta Pro sounds fine through it. A PX 100-II or XBA-3 sounds like crap. I know this has to do with a low impedance headphone not being able to work with a high output impedance amp. Bottom line, I don't get it. Is there something someone can point me to that will help me understand this concept or can someone give me a simplified answer? Also, what's the math that needs to be done in order to know if a certain can will work with a certain amp?


----------



## antikryst

mrmateohead said:


> ^^^^ RockCray fish -
> 
> I may be mistaken but the MA Tubemagic plus seems rated for max power of 500 mW x2 (300 Ohms), which translates to 1 Watt at 300 Ohms. Without knowing other specifications, anyway, this is several times the power of the Magni at that impedance. The amp should be able to drive whatever you have at 300 ohms about 6 dB louder, in theory, which is a pretty discernible bump in loudness.
> 
> That and what I guess are your HDR recordings probably cause the volume 'issue' more than anything else.




There's an inherent problem with power ratings. Not all of them measure it the same way. 

Schiit measures in RMS meaning it should provide that power consistently. Something that says 500 mw max means it's RMS rating is lower than that. It can reach 500 mw (max power) with higher distortion levels. 

Yup. It's marketing. Making you think it's powerful but in reality it's really not. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antikryst

rockcrayfish said:


> My findings are that the Magni is not that loud. Maybe it's my source. I can turn the volume knob all the way up on some tracks and I adjust it to ~12 o'clock for the other, louder, tracks. My Logitech Z-2300's built-in headphone amp seems to be louder.
> 
> All computer volumes are at 100%, iTunes volume slider at 100% with an EQ to cut the output back by ~3 db.
> 
> Is this normal for 300ohm cans?




Do not base it solely on volume. The point is getting to loud volumes cleanly with minimal distortion. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## roguegeek

roguegeek said:


> I need help understanding something. I have certain headphones and IEM that sound like absolute crap with the Magni, but other that are equally efficient that sound fine. A Porta Pro sounds fine through it. A PX 100-II or XBA-3 sounds like crap. I know this has to do with a low impedance headphone not being able to work with a high output impedance amp. Bottom line, I don't get it. Is there something someone can point me to that will help me understand this concept or can someone give me a simplified answer? Also, what's the math that needs to be done in order to know if a certain can will work with a certain amp?


 
 Ok. I think I may have it. Headphones work best with an amp when the amp output impedance is less than 1/8th the headphone impedance.
  
My Porta Pro has an impedance of 60 Ohms. 60 / 8 = 7.5
 0.1 Ohms output impedance of the Magni is less than 7.5 Ohms, so my Porta Pro should sound just fine on a Magni, and it does.
  
My XBA-3 has an impedance of 12 Ohms. 12 / 8 = 1.5
 0.1 Ohms output impedance of the Magni is less than 1.5 Ohms, so my XBA-3 should sound just fine on a Magni, yet it doesn't.
  
 My PX 100-II has an impedance of 32 Ohms. 32 / 8 = 4
 0.1 Ohms output impedance of the Magni is less than 4 Ohms, so my PX 100-II should sound just fine on a Magni, yet it doesn't.
  
 What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## PXSS

There's more to it that that, I don't know the details though...


----------



## MrMateoHead

roguegeek said:


> Ok. I think I may have it. Headphones work best with an amp when the amp output impedance is less than 1/8th the headphone impedance.
> 
> My Porta Pro has an impedance of 60 Ohms. 60 / 8 = 7.5
> 0.1 Ohms output impedance of the Magni is less than 7.5 Ohms, so my Porta Pro should sound just fine on a Magni, and it does.
> ...


 

 I can venture a guess. The "rated" output impedance could be wrong, that is, your lower impedance cans suggest that it could actually be just outside the optimal range.
  
 Also, the rated headphone impedance isn't always perfect, that is, with dynamics, you have peaks and valleys somewhere in the response. The impedance could be dipping lower than advertised, and messing up overall damping.
  
 But I am guessing. What exactly is wrong with the sound of the two that aren't working well with the amp?


----------



## UmustBKidn

roguegeek said:


> Ok. I think I may have it. Headphones work best with an amp when the amp output impedance is less than 1/8th the headphone impedance.
> 
> My Porta Pro has an impedance of 60 Ohms. 60 / 8 = 7.5
> 0.1 Ohms output impedance of the Magni is less than 7.5 Ohms, so my Porta Pro should sound just fine on a Magni, and it does.
> ...


 
  
 The answer to your question may reside in this article on Wikipedia about output impedance.
  
 The IEM's are 12 ohms, which is quite low to be used with an amp. Any transducer with an impedance that low really doesn't need to use an amp - it can be run right from the iPod, computer, phone, etc. Kind of like trying to take a sip of water from a fire hydrant.
  
 I would guess that the damping factor of the PX 100's just isn't working with the Magni. Those cans are meant to be portables, which would imply to me that they're being used directly out of the ipod, phone, etc. Again, probably just over powering them with a Magni. I don't think there's any magic to that.


----------



## roguegeek

Alright. So it's not as simple as the 8:1 ratio thing. Funny thing is everything sounds fine on an E10 and its output impedance is <0.3 Ohms.


----------



## PXSS

It also has to do with how much power you're putting through the headphones, some headphones also need a higher current running through them while others depend on voltage. It really isn't that simple...


----------



## NoSo

Just got these. I noticed that when my headphones are plugged in (Q701), and I turn on the amp, it makes a pop noise, mostly on the left driver.
  
 After further searching, I believe this is known as the protective relay? What exactly does the PR do to generate a popping/thumping sound when turned on? I'm a little worried that it my damage my drivers.
  
 I've read that you should turn on the amp, then plug in your headphones. Then when you turn it off, plug out your headphones, and then turn it off.


----------



## Defiant00

noso said:


> Just got these. I noticed that when my headphones are plugged in (Q701), and I turn on the amp, it makes a pop noise, mostly on the left driver.
> 
> After further searching, I believe this is known as the protective relay? What exactly does the PR do to generate a popping/thumping sound when turned on? I'm a little worried that it my damage my drivers.
> 
> I've read that you should turn on the amp, then plug in your headphones. Then when you turn it off, plug out your headphones, and then turn it off.


 
  
 A small pop/thump is completely fine. The relay mutes the signal for the first 5-10 seconds while the amp is powering on so that it doesn't send anything louder than that pop through your headphones. It then stops muting, so you get a small pop.

 With that said, I typically turn my amp on first and then plug in my cans. I haven't had any problems with damage or anything, but I figure there's never any harm in being too careful.


----------



## SonyMDRer

Sorry I got two stupid questions.
  
 1) Should I leave the magni/modi combo on all the time? Or is that bad for the amp?
 What about the USB on the modi? Should I unplug it after every use?
  
 2) I noticed at really low volumes, I do not get any volume on my left side of the headphone. Is this normal?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Honkytime

sonymdrer said:


> Sorry I got two stupid questions.
> 
> 1) Should I leave the magni/modi combo on all the time? Or is that bad for the amp?
> What about the USB on the modi? Should I unplug it after every use?
> ...


 
 (1) There are no stupid questions only stupid answers.
  
 (2) I try to turn my equipment off when i'm not using it. (like when you sleeping or at work.)
  
 (3) yes the magni has a channel imbalance at low volume that's perfectly normal.


----------



## Defiant00

sonymdrer said:


> Sorry I got two stupid questions.
> 
> 1) Should I leave the magni/modi combo on all the time? Or is that bad for the amp?
> What about the USB on the modi? Should I unplug it after every use?
> ...


 
  
 1) I'd recommend turning the Magni off and leaving the Modi alone.
  
 2) Yup, that's normal.


----------



## nedaroth

I want to use the magni/modi combo with my PC, i just looked at a pic of the pair stacked with the RCA cables running from the magni to the modi, do i just run the usb then from the mobi to my PC, is it just that simple?
  
 Thanks for any help.


----------



## jgreen16

nedaroth said:


> I want to use the magni/modi combo with my PC, i just looked at a pic of the pair stacked with the RCA cables running from the magni to the modi, do i just run the usb then from the mobi to my PC, is it just that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


There is also a wall wart that connects to the Magni, but yeah, it's that simple.


----------



## nedaroth

jgreen16 said:


> nedaroth said:
> 
> 
> > I want to use the magni/modi combo with my PC, i just looked at a pic of the pair stacked with the RCA cables running from the magni to the modi, do i just run the usb then from the mobi to my PC, is it just that simple?
> ...


 
 Thanks for your reply J


----------



## nedaroth

fixed thanks


----------



## jgreen16

nedaroth said:


> fixed thanks


 
 Was it that you had to identify which audio device was to be in use in Windows, and choose which was the default device? I had a similar situation when having a sound card installed in addition to the Modi.
  
 I found a program that was useful when wanting to switch devices without going through multiple steps within Windows. It can be placed in your startup folder, or set up a shortcut on your desktop.
  
audioswitch.googlecode.com


----------



## nedaroth

jgreen16 said:


> Was it that you had to identify which audio device was to be in use in Windows, and choose which was the default device? I had a similar situation when having a sound card installed in addition to the Modi.
> 
> I found a program that was useful when wanting to switch devices without going through multiple steps within Windows. It can be placed in your startup folder, or set up a shortcut on your desktop.
> 
> audioswitch.googlecode.com


 
 Hi J , Yes you hit the nail on the head, that and a reboot. And thank you for the link .


----------



## NoSo

Is it normal for your magni to make a small, very small, static/pop noise when you touch the knob?
  
 I would like to assume this is simply static electricity from your body going into the magni and producing the sound.


----------



## cyclops214

I cannot find the answer to this question anywhere. Does the DT 770 pro 250 pair well with the Magni and Modi? If Somebody is running this combination can somebody let me know please how it sounds?


----------



## Honkytime

cyclops214 said:


> I cannot find the answer to this question anywhere. Does the DT 770 pro 250 pair well with the Magni and Modi? If Somebody is running this combination can somebody let me know please how it sounds?


 
 I ran the Magni with DT 770's out of my Titanium HD sound card for over a year and loved it. complimented the DT 770's well.


----------



## cyclops214

honkytime said:


> I ran the Magni with DT 770's out of my Titanium HD sound card for over a year and loved it. complimented the DT 770's well.


 
 Good to know I was thinking about upgrading to the stack in a month or two right now I am currently using the Fiio E10.


----------



## SonyMDRer

noso said:


> Is it normal for your magni to make a small, very small, static/pop noise when you touch the knob?
> 
> I would like to assume this is simply static electricity from your body going into the magni and producing the sound.




I do not have that problem. I only get that pop you atr describing when turning on the magni.


----------



## Tuco1965

It could very well be static if you air is dry.  I get a very faint static sound occasionally when touching the knob on my Lyr .  Relative humidity 40-45
 Only at this time of year.  Petting my dogs and cats before will definitely cause it.


----------



## TwelveTrains

ninjames said:


> The Harrison Labs 12 dB attenuators arrived today and I plugged 'em right in to the Magni. Before, my comfortable listening volume was about 9 o'clock and it started to hurt just past 10 o'clock. I felt that the travel on the volume pot was poor and it was my only problem with the Magni. With the attenuator pair, I was able to move into about 1 o'clock for comfortable volumes, with the range between 11 and 2 o'clock or so being where I like to, and uncomfortable volumes didn't come until almost 3 o'clock. I got plenty of range out of the Magni and I did not notice any quality loss in the music, consistently plugging and unplugging to try and discern a difference in the middle of a song.
> 
> For reference, he's what they look like on the Magni. Used with a highly recommended Blue Jeans LC-1 cable.


 
 Hi,
  
 I bought a pair of these 12dB attenuators for my FiiO E09K for the same purpose; to get a more usable potentiometer range. While it did help, it is not enough, I still get channel imbalance at a comfortable listening level (the E09K has a VERY bad pot). I think however, more attenuation is all I need. Would buying a second pair and doubling up on these in the signal have any negative effects?


----------



## SonyMDRer

I got my HD800 today and running it off the Magni Modi combo... I can't believe Im driving these not even 1/4 on the volume knob.


----------



## TMRaven

That's what a fixed high gain does.


----------



## maheeinfy

Problem with magni:
 When i insert quarter inch jack of my headphones, when it is inserted halfway through, there is some sound from Magni. I think its some electrical noise..not sure exactly. Its quite loud. Did  i get faulty device?


----------



## GearMe

cyclops214 said:


> Good to know I was thinking about upgrading to the stack in a month or two right now I am currently using the Fiio E10.


 
  
 +1 on running the Magni out of E10, etc.  It works fine running out of my E10 and I'm still debating what DAC to get.  The 770s sound great out of the Magni as do most of my headphones.
  
 I originally delayed the Modi purchase because I wanted to buy a tube amp to 'smooth out' the DT990's & Superlux 681s a little instead.  That tube amp was a very good purchase for me.  
  
 That said, I haven't felt the pressing need to upgrade the DAC. In fact, delaying the Modi / other DAC purchase has allowed me to pick up a couple really good headphone/iem deals.


----------



## Traum

gearme said:


> +1 on running the Magni out of E10, etc.  It works fine running out of my E10 and I'm still debating what DAC to get.  The 770s sound great out of the Magni as do most of my headphones.
> 
> I originally delayed the Modi purchase because I wanted to buy a tube amp to 'smooth out' the DT990's & Superlux 681s a little instead.  That tube amp was a very good purchase for me.
> 
> That said, I haven't felt the pressing need to upgrade the DAC. In fact, delaying the Modi / other DAC purchase has allowed me to pick up a couple really good headphone/iem deals.



Not to say that Fiio E10 or the Schiit Modi are bad amps -- much like yourself, I never felt a pressing need to upgrade from my Modi -- but when I picked up a Lyr + Bifrost and did some A-and-B one variable at a time back-to-back comparitive listening, I was blown away by the extra levels of details and revelations, clarity, transparency, separation of instruments, and super airy sound stage of the Bifrost.

The comparisons that really stood out for me were the following:

1) Modi + Magni versus Bifrost + Magni
2) Modi + Lyr versus Bifrost + Lyr

In both cases, qualities that I mentioned earlier, namely detail, revelation, clarity, transparency, separation of instruments, and sound stage, were all noticeably better with the Bifrost. When matched with the Lyr, in particular, it because painfully obvious how much the DAC mattered -- the Modi was really holding Lyr back, and the Bifrost simply allowed the Lyr to soar in all kinds of acoustic manners.

Again, I've spent a lot of time with my Modi, and it is definitely a great amp. But the higher end the rest of your equipment are, the more important it is for you to complement it with a capable DAC.


----------



## UmustBKidn

maheeinfy said:


> Problem with magni:
> When i insert quarter inch jack of my headphones, when it is inserted halfway through, there is some sound from Magni. I think its some electrical noise..not sure exactly. Its quite loud. Did  i get faulty device?


 
  
 Turn off your Magni before plugging or unplugging your headphones.


----------



## maheeinfy

umustbkidn said:


> Turn off your Magni before plugging or unplugging your headphones.



Thank you. That solved me problem. Just wanted to know from fellow Magni owners if they too have this problem


----------



## Centropolis

I recently got a used Magni and am enjoying it.  However, there is this issue that I have with the gain.  My input to the Magni is from a NAD amp's Tape Out and it seems the input signal is too "hot" and I have no room to adjust the volume.
  
 Once I turn the knob just past the point where the L/R imbalance disappears, the volume is a bit too loud for my regular listening.  Part of the problem is that my headphones are pretty low impedance (Grado 60s and Sony 7506s).
  
 I am thinking of getting two RCA Y splitters and having the signal from the DAC split one to the Magni and the other to the NAD.  This way I bypass the amp's output.  I am assuming that the output of a DAC will not be as "hot" as from an amp.  Am I correct?  Or this is not going to solve my problem?


----------



## Defiant00

centropolis said:


> I recently got a used Magni and am enjoying it.  However, there is this issue that I have with the gain.  My input to the Magni is from a NAD amp's Tape Out and it seems the input signal is too "hot" and I have no room to adjust the volume.
> 
> Once I turn the knob just past the point where the L/R imbalance disappears, the volume is a bit too loud for my regular listening.  Part of the problem is that my headphones are pretty low impedance (Grado 60s and Sony 7506s).
> 
> I am thinking of getting two RCA Y splitters and having the signal from the DAC split one to the Magni and the other to the NAD.  This way I bypass the amp's output.  I am assuming that the output of a DAC will not be as "hot" as from an amp.  Am I correct?  Or this is not going to solve my problem?


 
  
 With more sensitive cans like you've got I had the same 'issue' when going directly from the Modi to the Magni. The Magni's volume pot ramps up quite quickly; I ended up turning the volume in Windows down to 25% to give myself some more play on the knob. If you typically listen to 16 bit files then I'd recommend using your DAC in 24 bit mode if it supports it and turning down your source.
  
 With that said, removing the NAD from the equation might help (and using splitters would work just fine for that), but it isn't likely to give you a large difference.


----------



## Centropolis

defiant00 said:


> With more sensitive cans like you've got I had the same 'issue' when going directly from the Modi to the Magni. The Magni's volume pot ramps up quite quickly; I ended up turning the volume in Windows down to 25% to give myself some more play on the knob. If you typically listen to 16 bit files then I'd recommend using your DAC in 24 bit mode if it supports it and turning down your source.
> 
> With that said, removing the NAD from the equation might help (and using splitters would work just fine for that), but it isn't likely to give you a large difference.


 
  
 I guess I can connect the DAC to the Magni directly and see if it helps or not.  Take the NAD out of the chain for now.  If it does help, I will get the splitters.  If not, RCA attenuaters would be next I assume?


----------



## UmustBKidn

centropolis said:


> I recently got a used Magni and am enjoying it.  However, there is this issue that I have with the gain.  My input to the Magni is from a NAD amp's Tape Out and it seems the input signal is too "hot" and I have no room to adjust the volume.
> 
> Once I turn the knob just past the point where the L/R imbalance disappears, the volume is a bit too loud for my regular listening.  Part of the problem is that my headphones are pretty low impedance (Grado 60s and Sony 7506s).
> 
> I am thinking of getting two RCA Y splitters and having the signal from the DAC split one to the Magni and the other to the NAD.  This way I bypass the amp's output.  I am assuming that the output of a DAC will not be as "hot" as from an amp.  Am I correct?  Or this is not going to solve my problem?


 
  
 I've used two DAC's on my Magni. The Modi's output is 1.5 volts. My Pure i-20's output is 2 volts. The Pure i-20 drives the Magni significantly harder, such that the unit really warms up (this does not happen when the Modi is driving it). If you're hitting the Magni with more than 2 volts, then I can see why this is happening. You might want to try to look up the specs for this NAD amp to see what kind of voltage this tape output is producing.
  
 I also own a Sony MDR 7506 and have run it on both DAC's with the Magni. The volume knob definitely gets set lower than when I'm driving my Beyer DT 770s, but it's still not that sensitive. The 7506 are 63 ohm impedance cans, which I don't personally consider low impedance. So I'm guessing this Tape Out is probably producing more than 2 volts. A set of attenuators might indeed be the right answer for you.


----------



## Tuco1965

I'd be surprised if the tape out voltage was that high to be honest.  It should be listed in the specs for the Nad.  I wonder what model it is?


----------



## Centropolis

umustbkidn said:


> I've used two DAC's on my Magni. The Modi's output is 1.5 volts. My Pure i-20's output is 2 volts. The Pure i-20 drives the Magni significantly harder, such that the unit really warms up (this does not happen when the Modi is driving it). If you're hitting the Magni with more than 2 volts, then I can see why this is happening. You might want to try to look up the specs for this NAD amp to see what kind of voltage this tape output is producing.
> 
> I also own a Sony MDR 7506 and have run it on both DAC's with the Magni. The volume knob definitely gets set lower than when I'm driving my Beyer DT 770s, but it's still not that sensitive. The 7506 are 63 ohm impedance cans, which I don't personally consider low impedance. So I'm guessing this Tape Out is probably producing more than 2 volts. A set of attenuators might indeed be the right answer for you.


 
  
 I cannot really tell the output of my NAD's Tape Out from the spec sheet: http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/c-320bee-stereo-integrated-amplifier
  
 My DAC's output seems to be 2.1V rms.  http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/media/dacmagic-user-manual-english-1358174393.pdf
  
 I did try connecting the Magni directly to the DAC and it seems the output still too hot.  There might be a slight difference but still too hot.
  
 On top of RCA attenuators, I think I will end up connecting to the DAC anyway because that I won't have to go a longer signal path and also don't need to turn on my amp when I listen to headphones.
  
 Will 12 dB attenuators be too much?  Or will 6 dB be fine for me?  I don't know how to do these calculations.  I just don't want 12 dB ones to completely put me in the other direction....not enough gain.


----------



## peter123

I use 12db attenuators and there's no way I ever go past 12 o'clock with any of my headphones.


----------



## mikeaj

12 dB should be fine or quite possibly not enough. Roughly 10 dB is perceived as twice as loud / soft.
  
 Though to get a feel on it, I would open up a music player with a software volume control marked in dB. Turn it down 12 dB and see how much (little) quieter that is. You can do it in foobar and probably a bunch more. Or do it in an audio editor like Audacity.


----------



## Centropolis

tuco1965 said:


> I'd be surprised if the tape out voltage was that high to be honest.  It should be listed in the specs for the Nad.  I wonder what model it is?


 

 It's the C320BEE.  I cannot tell from the spec sheet how much output.  http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/c-320bee-stereo-integrated-amplifier


----------



## Tuco1965

Maximum output level Pre-out >12V
 Tape >10V
 From the owners manual pdf.
  
 Pretty damn high.


----------



## UmustBKidn

centropolis said:


> I cannot really tell the output of my NAD's Tape Out from the spec sheet: http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/c-320bee-stereo-integrated-amplifier
> 
> My DAC's output seems to be 2.1V rms.  http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/media/dacmagic-user-manual-english-1358174393.pdf
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yahoo... well, if this thing is producing 10 volts output at the "Tape Out" jacks, and 2 volts is enough to drive the Magni hard, then 12 dB attenuators are perfect. You want a drop in gain of 4 (12 dB) to get to 2 volts. Yup. Order those 12dB attenuators.


----------



## frequencies

I bought the Magni for my Modi now and I'm very happy with them. I couldn't find this good looking combo (I also like that the DAC and Amp are separate) for this good price without unnecessary features in Germany so I can recommend it to the latter ones and others.

edit: I only don't like the bright LEDs but this is not a real problem.


----------



## imackler

Does anyone have any experience comparing the Magni to the C5? I know its apples to oranges, but I mainly use my ER4S at work where I listen to lots of classical and I'm wondering if its worth dropping $200 on the C5 over the cost of the Magni, if I don't really need a portable amp. The ER4S is interesting because it is 100 ohm impedance, which means I don't really need the sensitivity of the C5. Of course, if I got the C5, I'd be able to use it with my SE535, too, but I don't feel they benefit a ton from amping. 
  
 Does anyone have an impression on the Magni with the ER4S? Thanks!


----------



## noobandroid

anyone using the magni with beyer T1? i need some feedback cause I found a freaked out good deal on the T1, and use with magni


----------



## sludgeogre

centropolis said:


> I recently got a used Magni and am enjoying it.  However, there is this issue that I have with the gain.  My input to the Magni is from a NAD amp's Tape Out and it seems the input signal is too "hot" and I have no room to adjust the volume.
> 
> Once I turn the knob just past the point where the L/R imbalance disappears, the volume is a bit too loud for my regular listening.  Part of the problem is that my headphones are pretty low impedance (Grado 60s and Sony 7506s).
> 
> I am thinking of getting two RCA Y splitters and having the signal from the DAC split one to the Magni and the other to the NAD.  This way I bypass the amp's output.  I am assuming that the output of a DAC will not be as "hot" as from an amp.  Am I correct?  Or this is not going to solve my problem?


 
 I use my Modi/Magni with Grado SR325is headphones all day and I have plenty of travel on the knob. I think your equipment is just too high of voltage for the magni and the attenuators are the answer.


----------



## sludgeogre

noso said:


> Is it normal for your magni to make a small, very small, static/pop noise when you touch the knob?
> 
> I would like to assume this is simply static electricity from your body going into the magni and producing the sound.


 
 I can't touch my stack at all or it will either mute the sound for a second or make a pop.
  
  


tuco1965 said:


> It could very well be static if you air is dry.  I get a very faint static sound occasionally when touching the knob on my Lyr .  Relative humidity 40-45
> Only at this time of year.  Petting my dogs and cats before will definitely cause it.


 
 I live in Las Vegas and work in the middle of the Mojave Desert and I can't touch my Modi or Magni while they are running, except for the volume pot. Same went for the Vali when I had it as well, but that goes without saying. That thing is pretty sensitive overall. I don't have any issues with my Bifrost and Asgard 2, though.


----------



## 5370H55V

I have my magni+modi stack on my desk with my phone several feet away and I get a lot of RF interference whenever there's incoming or outgoing calls/data.
 I'm pretty sure the problem lies with the magni since the problem persists when I tested it with several different pairs of headphones and even with the amp on and not connected to a source.
 Does anybody else have this problem and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## sludgeogre

5370h55v said:


> I have my magni+modi stack on my desk with my phone several feet away and I get a lot of RF interference whenever there's incoming or outgoing calls/data.
> I'm pretty sure the problem lies with the magni since the problem persists when I tested it with several different pairs of headphones and even with the amp on and not connected to a source.
> Does anybody else have this problem and is there a way to fix it?


 
 Just have to keep your phone far away. Get a long patch cable for your phone. I have to keep mine about 3 feet away from it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Will the Magni drive 250ohm Beter DT880 with authority? Anyone share their expereince?


----------



## UmustBKidn

h20fidelity said:


> Will the Magni drive 250ohm Beter DT880 with authority? Anyone share their expereince?


 
  
 Mine drives a Beyer DT 770 / 250 ohm with enough authority to cause hearing loss.


----------



## UmustBKidn

5370h55v said:


> I have my magni+modi stack on my desk with my phone several feet away and I get a lot of RF interference whenever there's incoming or outgoing calls/data.
> I'm pretty sure the problem lies with the magni since the problem persists when I tested it with several different pairs of headphones and even with the amp on and not connected to a source.
> Does anybody else have this problem and is there a way to fix it?


 
  
 It's not a problem. It's expected behavior.
  
 You may or may not have seen this FCC statement on electronic equipment:
  
_*"FCC Statement:*
 This device complies with part 15 of the FCC Rules. Operation is subject to the following two conditions: (1) This device may not cause harmful interference, and (2) this device must accept any interference received, including interference that may cause undesired operation."_
  
 Your amplifier and DAC fall under the second condition. _*Your phone*_ is causing the interference. Your amp and DAC *accept *that interference. They are not the cause of it. They simply detect it and render it audible under normal operating conditions.
  
 If you want to fix the problem, move the phone elsewhere.


----------



## H20Fidelity

umustbkidn said:


> Mine drives a Beyer DT 770 / 250 ohm with enough authority to cause hearing loss.


 

 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## reddyxm

Can't wait to receive my magni modi stack.


----------



## ab initio

sludgeogre said:


> I can't touch my stack at all or it will either mute the sound for a second or make a pop.


 
 This sounds like a static electricity problem. I have certain shoes that are susceptible to building up static electricity on the carpet, and when I touch the Magni while statically charged, the audio cuts out and back in as the spark jumps from me to the amp. I wonder if I should send Schiit an email about this to find out more details.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Tuco1965

The Magni is affected by static and will cut out like that.  I emailed them and it is normal.


----------



## kman1211

sludgeogre said:


> I can't touch my stack at all or it will either mute the sound for a second or make a pop.


 
 It's likely a static issue. There is likely not enough humidity in the house to prevent static.


----------



## sludgeogre

kman1211 said:


> It's likely a static issue. There is likely not enough humidity in the house to prevent static.


 
 Oh I know it is. I live in Las Vegas and my office where the Modi/Magni live is in Mountain Pass, California, 4500 feet up, in the middle of the Mojave Desert. Yeah. No humidity at all.


----------



## imackler

So...this might sound crazy, but does anyone else think the mids are a little recessed on the Magni? I find myself turning up the volume to bring out the mids...


----------



## kman1211

imackler said:


> So...this might sound crazy, but does anyone else think the mids are a little recessed on the Magni? I find myself turning up the volume to bring out the mids...


 

 That doesn't sound crazy as I felt the same way with the Magni when I had it, it does seem to be lacking in midrange presence, texture, and body.


----------



## Audiolic

Any mod on the magni to make it a competitive product versus 500 dollars amps..
  
 opamps or others


----------



## UmustBKidn

audiolic said:


> Any mod on the magni to make it a competitive product versus 500 dollars amps..
> 
> opamps or others


 
  
 Buy an Asgard and put a Magni sticker on the front?


----------



## ab initio

audiolic said:


> Any mod on the magni to make it a competitive product versus 500 dollars amps..
> 
> opamps or others







umustbkidn said:


> Buy an Asgard and put a Magni sticker on the front?




Alternatively, you might try putting a blanket over it and have a third party tell you that they plugged you into a really expensive amp....

Cheers


----------



## imackler

ab initio said:


> Alternatively, you might try putting a blanket over it and have a third party tell you that they plugged you into a really expensive amp....
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 The Magni does have a particular sound to it.


----------



## ab initio

imackler said:


> The Magni does have a particular sound to it.




I agree, it's louder! 

Cheers


----------



## imackler

ab initio said:


> I agree, it's louder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think you'd probably agree different amps have different sounds, right?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have Magni on demo from a kind member, I'm really impressed with the sound and most of all output power this little thing puts out.

 I'm running it from Aune T1 (line out) > Magni > Combination of different headphones.

 I think it's safe to say I'll be jumping onboard the Magni train rather quickly. Excellent little amp for the price.


----------



## ab initio

imackler said:


> I think you'd probably agree different amps have different sounds, right?


 

 Amps aren't supposed to make a sound. It is the headphones or speakers which make the sounds.
  
 The amplifier is there to boost the voltage of a line level signal and provide sufficient current to drive whatever transducers you've hooked up to it. Some amplifiers are ill-suited to drive certain types of loads. Amplifiers that have low voltage rails are ill-suited to drive high-impedance loads because they lack the necessary voltage swing to be sufficiently loud, and they may begin to clip if you try and drive the amp too hard. Some amplifiers cannot source enough current for low impedance loads. Again, clipping due to insufficient current may occur. Other times, some amps have high output impedance, and may provide insufficient damping to control the transducer's mechanical response.
  
 However, when two properly designed amplifiers are working within their performance envelop, you will be very hard pressed to hear a difference between the two. Even tube amplifiers which tend to suffer from higher THD+noise than solid state amps usually have distortion levels lower than the threshold of hearing.
  
 If  you have sensitive BA headphones, you will probably hear a difference between a high impedance tube amplifier vs any decent solid state amplifier. Is that because the amp's sound different? No, it's because of operator error: i.e., using an amplifier intended for something like an HD 800 to drive a sensitive IEM with wonky impedance behavior.
  
 As for the differences between Magni and Asguard driving any sort of reasonable headphone load (let's say an HE400 or HD600) at a reasonable listening level, I don't believe it. Either of those headphones fit well within the operating envelop of both of those amplifiers. The folks that think they hear a difference are either using the wrong headphones for those amps, or they are not properly level matching before their comparison (see fletcher-munson curves), or their preconceived bias are clouding their sense (*most likely*).
  
 What does Schiit say about stepping up from Magni to Asgard or so forth? See here:


> *Then why would I step up to Asgard, or any of your other amps?*
> Because you have an aluminum fetish. Or, more seriously, because you want a Class-A, no-overall-feedback design, or because you want tubes, or because you want balanced outputs. Or because you want more capability, like preamp outs.


 
 Notice the lack of "Asgard is warmer than magni, blah blah blah" or anything else. Both amps have super flat frequency response (20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db) and vanishingly low distortion (<0.01 %).  The technical differences between the amps are below the limits of audibility for any normal pair of headphones. Asgard offers slightly higher voltage swing into high impedance loads and Magni offers slightly higher current into low impedance loads. The differences in these amps lie at the fringes of the headphones you might through at them. So, do amps sound different? Not really, unless a) you're trying to make them different via plugging in headphones with requirements outside of their target design envelop, or (b) you have a poorly designed amplifier, or (c) someone _designed_ the amp to sound different (i.e., not a high-fidelity component).
   
Cheers


----------



## H20Fidelity

I absolutely love this little amp for my SHR940, the pairing might be bit bright for your regular mojo though for me its perfect and completed my search so far bringing my Shure to satisfactory levels and great price. Really impressed with power output and driving capabilities, you can really feel the dynamic range. Thanks Schiit for creating an awesome affordable solution. Magni has made me become quite intrigued with further Schiit products.


----------



## imackler

h20fidelity said:


> Magni has made me become quite intrigued with further Schiit products.


 
 Maybe you have stumbled upon the real reason for the Magni  
  
 So, in other news, I won an iFi Micro iCan. If my Magni doesn't trade/sell before then, I'll be doing some comparing!


----------



## H20Fidelity

imackler said:


> Maybe you have stumbled upon the real reason for the Magni
> 
> So, in other news, I won an iFi Micro iCan. If my Magni doesn't trade/sell before then, I'll be doing some comparing!


 

 Maybe...maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 If it means anything I purchased an O2 before Magni, though only kept it around a few days after hearing this Schitt.


----------



## imackler

h20fidelity said:


> If it means anything I purchased an O2 before Magni, though only kept it around a few days after hearing this Schitt.


 
  
 What did you prefer with the Magni, besides things like 1/4" jack and RCA input?


----------



## H20Fidelity

imackler said:


> What did you prefer with the Magni, besides things like 1/4" jack and RCA input?


 

 Mostly the output power and driving authority was noticeable straight away with Magni. To me O2 sounds a touch thin in the midrange, a little too relaxed in bass. With a lot of my headphones it made the mid-range recessed _fractionally_. I think another deal breaker with O2 for me was when I switched the amp into high gain I would get distortion unless I lowered my source volume. It's all logged on the JDS website something about the maximum input signal O2 can take. I don't think that's very buff for an amp that was designed to be so legendary. 

 It does have upsides though, like coherency and neutrality were very nice, soundstage was impressive and separation  you can easily hear mid-range samples like backup singers and I did feel O2's vibe (although it's not meant to have any) but it just wasn't the amp I was searching for in the end. I did take away experience from buying it and I'm sure it's new owner will be happy only for me Magni is a better amp for my applications.

 I've become really curious now about the Modi as at the moment I'm running Magni from Aune T1 using it as the DAC from line out with a golden lion tube. It's rather hard to find infomation whether I'd be upgrading from the Aune Dac going to Modi.


----------



## imackler

h20fidelity said:


> Mostly the output power and driving authority was noticeable straight away with Magni.
> 
> _Yeah, the Magni has a ton of juice. _
> 
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

imackler said:


>


 

 Yes, I can imagine the O2 fans would not be pleased of any mention, when I discovered the distortion within the first 20 seconds of trying the amp with Beyer DT880 I was a little disappointed which then lead me to googling the issue.

  The serial number on my Magni is: 003466. 

 To be quite honest it sounds crazy to think two of one device can sound different though I've personally thought to hear differences in x2 different pairs of Westone 4, another time with x2 Brainwavs B2. By all means they sounded very similar but there was obvious (slight) gap where on both occasions one pair pulled away.

 I don't mention it much because this would just be written off as placebo, I've also heard a slight difference with x2 Sansa Clip Zip. Mind you each time I had both units right beside me. So my opinion on gear varying in performance slightly is very open minded, why I really like to purchase the actual unit I've been testing or listening too if possible.


----------



## donunus

I don't know if it has been posted here already but I just want to ask if anyone has noticed any differences or improvements since the Magni came out. Any changes made since the time when 220 volts came out etc...? Just curious


----------



## martin vegas

Does the Magni+Modi stack come with usb and rca cables?


----------



## greenkiwi

I think that they have a separate cable you can order.


----------



## BasedKozak

No, you'll have to purchase them separately,
 I got the USB + RCA cable for $40 off their website which is relatively cheap in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Tuco1965

martin vegas said:


> Does the Magni+Modi stack come with usb and rca cables?




Monoprice has cables that will work fine and not break the bank.


----------



## ab initio

basedkozak said:


> No, you'll have to purchase them separately,
> I got the USB + RCA cable for $40 off their website which is relatively cheap in the grand scheme of things







tuco1965 said:


> Monoprice has cables that will work fine and not break the bank.




I second monoprice (as does schiit) for a good quality, low price cable. However, the schiit pyst rca cables are a really convenient length for stacking your schiit without cable clutter and that makes them worth the $20 (opinion). 

I wouldnt pay $20 for the usb cable when any other $5 usb 2.0 cable will work the same; however, the schiit usb cable looks much sexier...

Cheers


----------



## tdockweiler

Monoprice cables are very overrated. The only thing they have going for them is a dirt cheap price, tons of of plastic and decent shielding. I find Wal-Mart RCA/GE branded junk even better. Sorry! I'd rather buy locally whenever possible.
  
 I know size doesn't matter, but the wire inside a Monoprice is like thread thin (doesn't matter much). It's like 99% plastic. It doesn't even look like copper!
  
 I hate to say it, but I might pay an extra $20 on a USB cable for audio if it has some amazing shielding and was built in the USA. I've had a lot of terrible USB cables. Not even sure how that's possible. I always get ones withOUT the ferrite bead. Complaining about a $30 USB cable is weird. Even more so if it's made in the USA.
   
 

 Some cheap cables really do have terrible shielding. IF you do buy from Monoprice DO NOT use the RCA cables built for car audio. TERRIBLE with the Magni and turns it into a noise magnet! The thicker ones have better shielding.


----------



## tdockweiler

donunus said:


> I don't know if it has been posted here already but I just want to ask if anyone has noticed any differences or improvements since the Magni came out. Any changes made since the time when 220 volts came out etc...? Just curious


 
  
 Only thing i've ever heard is that some have been a LITTLE thin/bright and then .. not so bright. I even heard one guy call the Magni warm. Huh?! I'd have loved to hear that!
  
 Probably virtually impossible! I doubt Schiit makes little tweaks to the sound of their amps, but it's always possible. If they do they must be very subtle changes.
  
 Mine was a little thin/tinny with some headphones like the Q701, but overall pretty good with almost everything. Mine was purchased on day one. I ended up swapping it for an O2, which was slightly better (but still didn't get much use).
  
 Can't say it enough, but Magni probably sounds it's best with a Modi. Probably way smoother with that too and might take sort of an edge off.
  
 Funny that I prefer the O2 to Magni, but found the Modi better than the ODAC! O2+Modi is a pretty good pairing.


----------



## UmustBKidn

ab initio said:


> I second monoprice (as does schiit) for a good quality, low price cable. However, the schiit pyst rca cables are a really convenient length for stacking your schiit without cable clutter and that makes them worth the $20 (opinion).
> 
> I wouldnt pay $20 for the usb cable when any other $5 usb 2.0 cable will work the same; however, the schiit usb cable looks much sexier...
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I don't think Schiit endorsed Monoprice cables. You probably mis-read the sarcasm.
  
 I bought one Monoprice RCA cable to connect my Magni and Modi, and I regretted it. The RCA connectors were horribly tight. I was afraid of breaking something, I had to jam and twist so hard to get the thing to connect. Never again.
  
 I had better luck with Radio Shack Auvio cables, or Mediabridge cables from Amazon.com. At least those cables didn't make me wonder if I was going to break something.


----------



## Tuco1965

I have not had any problems with Monoprice cables. To each their own I guess.


----------



## sludgeogre

umustbkidn said:


> I don't think Schiit endorsed Monoprice cables. You probably mis-read the sarcasm.
> 
> I bought one Monoprice RCA cable to connect my Magni and Modi, and I regretted it. The RCA connectors were horribly tight. I was afraid of breaking something, I had to jam and twist so hard to get the thing to connect. Never again.
> 
> I had better luck with Radio Shack Auvio cables, or Mediabridge cables from Amazon.com. At least those cables didn't make me wonder if I was going to break something.


 
 I agree that their RCA cables are a little ridiculous. The one digital coax cable I bought I plugged into my Bifrost and basically said I'd never unplug it.
  
 I have a Toslink cable that is extremely nice and a few HDMI cables that are also great quality for the price. I don't regret those ones at all. The RCA cables just need a little better tolerances on manufacturing.


----------



## BasedKozak

ab initio said:


> I second monoprice (as does schiit) for a good quality, low price cable. However, the schiit pyst rca cables are a really convenient length for stacking your schiit without cable clutter and that makes them worth the $20 (opinion).
> 
> I wouldnt pay $20 for the usb cable when any other $5 usb 2.0 cable will work the same; however, the schiit usb cable looks much sexier...
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 The braided USB cable is a godsend if your a cat owner, My cats have destroyed an ass-ton of cables over the years so It's a sound investment in my eyes
  
 I love the description of the USB cable on their website
  
 "* *_This is the complete redefinition of USB cables. It actually, physically transports you* into an alternate universe where superbly-mastered, 24/192 music streams 24/7, free of charge to all listeners, for all genres. Supermodels in this alternate world are all deeply into high-end audio, and will beg to go out with you. Butterflies swirl in fantastic colors over clean-lined porcelain cityscapes, everyone is a millionaire, and flying cars run on air. It's a beautiful place to be! _"


----------



## H20Fidelity

One of my favourite desktop pairings atm.


----------



## UmustBKidn

tuco1965 said:


> I have not had any problems with Monoprice cables. To each their own I guess.


 
  
 Don't confuse opinion with experience. I wanted a nice cheap cable that worked. What I got was a cheap cable that had such a tight fit, that I was seriously concerned about breaking something. Saving a few bucks on a cable is kind of pointless if it ends up breaking a piece of gear that cost 10 times as much.
  
 Of course, the unit I received may have been an oddball unit. The law of averages does apply. But I won't try again, just in case.


----------



## ab initio

basedkozak said:


> The braided USB cable is a godsend if your a cat owner, My cats have destroyed an ass-ton of cables over the years so It's a sound investment in my eyes
> 
> I love the description of the USB cable on their website
> 
> "* *_This is the complete redefinition of USB cables. It actually, physically transports you* into an alternate universe where superbly-mastered, 24/192 music streams 24/7, free of charge to all listeners, for all genres. Supermodels in this alternate world are all deeply into high-end audio, and will beg to go out with you. Butterflies swirl in fantastic colors over clean-lined porcelain cityscapes, everyone is a millionaire, and flying cars run on air. It's a beautiful place to be! _"


 
  
 I've got a friend who runs all his power cords, audio cables, interconnects, etc through plastic tubing to keep his rabbits from chewing through. You always gotta be careful with pets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## MrMateoHead

ab initio said:


> I've got a friend who runs all his power cords, audio cables, interconnects, etc through plastic tubing to keep his rabbits from chewing through. You always gotta be careful with pets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is it very large tubing? I ask because know a cat that sawed through steel braided Cable overtime. It was impossible to stop him as he did it quietly and under perfect camouflage.


----------



## Tuco1965

mrmateohead said:


> Is it very large tubing? I ask because know a cat that sawed through steel braided Cable overtime. It was impossible to stop him as he did it quietly and under perfect camouflage.


 
  
 I've said it before and I'll say it again.  Cats are sneaky and organized.


----------



## Leo888

Hi, have anyone tried the magni with the SE846 and FX850. Both are sensitive iems and wonders if there's any issue running them thru the magni. Been thinking of getting the magni or O2 as a bedside rig running straight from my dap. I also have a HD650 that I can use.


----------



## Kamakahah

leo888 said:


> Hi, have anyone tried the magni with the SE846 and FX850. Both are sensitive iems and wonders if there's any issue running them thru the magni. Been thinking of getting the magni or O2 as a bedside rig running straight from my dap. I also have a HD650 that I can use.




I tried the 850 but only briefly. Pretty much no play in the volume knob which is a problem with the the magnitude channel imbalance at very low volumes. 
I think there was a bit of a noise floor when the music isn't playing, but I'll have to double check.


----------



## Leo888

kamakahah said:


> I tried the 850 but only briefly. Pretty much no play in the volume knob which is a problem with the the magnitude channel imbalance at very low volumes.
> I think there was a bit of a noise floor when the music isn't playing, but I'll have to double check.




Thanks for the thoughts kamakahah. Looks like the output is high for the likes of FX850 and SE846.


----------



## peter123

If you get a -12db attenuator it works very well. Harrison Labs hot some for about $25 that works really well.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> If you get a -12db attenuator it works very well. Harrison Labs hot some for about $25 that works really well.




Thank you peter123 for chipping in. In your opinion, do you think that the sound will be altered in anyway with the attenuator. Pardon me but have never used one before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Thank you peter123 for chipping in. In your opinion, do you think that the sound will be altered in anyway with the attenuator. Pardon me but have never used one before. Thanks in advance.




No, I don't notice any change in the sound whatsoever. This topic was discussed quite a bit when the Magni was first released. If you search this thread you should find more opinions. If I remember correct I never read about anyone mentioning that they felt the sound changed.


----------



## Leo888

peter123 said:


> No, I don't notice any change in the sound whatsoever. This topic was discussed quite a bit when the Magni was first released. If you search this thread you should find more opinions. If I remember correct I never read about anyone mentioning that they felt the sound changed.




Ok. Good to know. Sorry if I didn't search the thread as I'm posting from my phone. Thanks for the lead and will check up the earlier post when I'm back on my pc. Thanks again peter123.


----------



## peter123

No problem, good luck


----------



## Kamakahah

Thinking about making a pair rather than paying $25 for an RCA connection with a couple resistors. Though I do like a small, compact product.


----------



## ropeadope

Magni puts out a lot of heat, and doesn't take too long to heat up. It always has me worried, I tend to have very long sessions on the computer where the magni can be on for 4-6 hours at once, and it usually pretty hot in my room to begin with. How worried should I be about the heat the magni puts out?


----------



## Tuco1965

I have never had my Magni run hot. At the most it gets a little warm. Now the Lyr is a different story.


----------



## RickB

tuco1965 said:


> I have never had my Magni run hot. At the most it gets a little warm. Now the Lyr is a different story.


 
  
 Same here. My Magni gets barely warm. My Vali and A2 get very hot, however.


----------



## anonova

leo888 said:


> Hi, have anyone tried the magni with the SE846 and FX850. Both are sensitive iems and wonders if there's any issue running them thru the magni. Been thinking of getting the magni or O2 as a bedside rig running straight from my dap. I also have a HD650 that I can use.


 
  
 I tried the SE846 with a USB Modi => Sys => Magni setup. Both the Sys and Magni are dialed to 10 o'clock.
  
 I can definitely tell that the output from the Magni is different than the output directly from my computer's or digital audio player. The response is flatter, especially in the midrange.
  
 This is a shame considering the noise floor from the Schiit stack is significantly lower than my computer's.


----------



## Leo888

anonova said:


> I tried the SE846 with a USB Modi => Sys => Magni setup. Both the Sys and Magni are dialed to 10 o'clock.
> 
> I can definitely tell that the output from the Magni is different than the output directly from my computer's or digital audio player. The response is flatter, especially in the midrange.
> 
> This is a shame considering the noise floor from the Schiit stack is significantly lower than my computer's.




Thanks anonova for the feedback. Guess I will have to do a further search.


----------



## Rossliew

Got my Magni and Bifrost Uber today. Used them with my XC and it sounded decent but I felt the Uber had too high a voltage out resulting in limited volume control on the Magni with the sensitive XC. Replaced the Bifrost with the Modi and it's better now. 
  
 The XC sounds punchy thru the Magni which means the 1.2W into 32 Ohms is really beneficial and this is a great lo/mid-fi DAC/amp combo for the XC.


----------



## protocol

Would this be an ideal amp to power my DT770 250s? When combined with the Modi they come just under my budget. I currently have a FiiO E07K that just isn't powerful enough.


----------



## ab0tj

anonova said:


> I tried the SE846 with a USB Modi => Sys => Magni setup. Both the Sys and Magni are dialed to 10 o'clock.
> 
> I can definitely tell that the output from the Magni is different than the output directly from my computer's or digital audio player. The response is flatter, especially in the midrange.
> 
> This is a shame considering the noise floor from the Schiit stack is significantly lower than my computer's.


 
  
 Isn't a flat response a good thing for a DAC+amp?


----------



## Rossliew

protocol said:


> Would this be an ideal amp to power my DT770 250s? When combined with the Modi they come just under my budget. I currently have a FiiO E07K that just isn't powerful enough.


 
 With the DT770 250s having similar impedance as the Senn HD600, i think it may not be ideal to use the Magni. I have used my HD600 with it but don't feel it sounds right imo. Sounds much better out of the Vali. Conversely, my LCD- XC sounds pretty decent out of the Magni.


----------



## Defiant00

protocol said:


> Would this be an ideal amp to power my DT770 250s? When combined with the Modi they come just under my budget. I currently have a FiiO E07K that just isn't powerful enough.


 
  


rossliew said:


> With the DT770 250s having similar impedance as the Senn HD600, i think it may not be ideal to use the Magni. I have used my HD600 with it but don't feel it sounds right imo. Sounds much better out of the Vali. Conversely, my LCD- XC sounds pretty decent out of the Magni.


 
  
 Magni would certainly have more than enough power. When I had my Magni I didn't have any opportunities to listen to a DT770, so I can't comment on that specific pairing, but it had no problem powering any of my current cans or the LCD-2s I had at the time.
  
 Of course, I typically prefer clean solid state sound; it may very well be that your preference ends up more like Rossliew above, but that isn't something we can really answer for you.


----------



## protocol

rossliew said:


> With the DT770 250s having similar impedance as the Senn HD600, i think it may not be ideal to use the Magni. I have used my HD600 with it but don't feel it sounds right imo. Sounds much better out of the Vali. Conversely, my LCD- XC sounds pretty decent out of the Magni.


 
  
 Interesting. What is it about the Magni that let's the DT770 down you think? Must admit not paid much attention or looked into the Vali as much as the Magni. I'm not really familiar with amps that use tubes.


----------



## Rossliew

defiant00 said:


> Magni would certainly have more than enough power. When I had my Magni I didn't have any opportunities to listen to a DT770, so I can't comment on that specific pairing, but it had no problem powering any of my current cans or the LCD-2s I had at the time.
> 
> Of course, I typically prefer clean solid state sound; it may very well be that your preference ends up more like Rossliew above, but that isn't something we can really answer for you.


 
 Is your Asgard 2 sufficient for the HD600? How would you describe its sound?


----------



## protocol

defiant00 said:


> Magni would certainly have more than enough power. When I had my Magni I didn't have any opportunities to listen to a DT770, so I can't comment on that specific pairing, but it had no problem powering any of my current cans or the LCD-2s I had at the time.
> 
> Of course, I typically prefer clean solid state sound; it may very well be that your preference ends up more like Rossliew above, but that isn't something we can really answer for you.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply. I'm a complete audiophile novice and don't really know what to expect from the Magni/DT770s if I'm honest. I bought the cans based on all the good reviews I'd read on them and they were in my budget. 
  
 What do you mean by clean solid state sound? I'm only going to use the cans and Magni for home use (gaming, music, watching movies etc)


----------



## Defiant00

rossliew said:


> Is your Asgard 2 sufficient for the HD600? How would you describe its sound?


 
  
 As far as I can tell, yes it is. I'm sure there are some amps that sound better, but from the meets I've been at I haven't heard any that have immediately jumped out at me as significantly better (at least not enough to warrant an upgrade).
  
 I find describing the sound quite difficult except in comparison, so these impressions are compared to the O2 (which I got to hear not so long ago at a mini-meet). I find the A2 to be a fairly detailed amp with a little bit of extra mid-range emphasis (or maybe the O2 has slightly exaggerated treble). I typically don't listen past 9-10 on the dial, and use high gain, so YMMV depending on your listening level. I find it nicely detailed without having any harsh treble, and I think it complements most of my cans, HD600 especially, quite well.


----------



## Defiant00

protocol said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm a complete audiophile novice and don't really know what to expect from the Magni/DT770s if I'm honest. I bought the cans based on all the good reviews I'd read on them and they were in my budget.
> 
> What do you mean by clean solid state sound? I'm only going to use the cans and Magni for home use (gaming, music, watching movies etc)


 
  
 Clean solid state sound; meaning that the amp does a good job of _just_ amplifying the music and does not have much character of its own. Kind of the opposite of a tubey sounding amp. An ideal amp (to me) would be one that exactly amplifies the signal its given, with no other sound changes at all. I wouldn't necessarily say the Magni is my ideal, but for $99 it gets pretty close.


----------



## protocol

defiant00 said:


> Clean solid state sound; meaning that the amp does a good job of _just_ amplifying the music and does not have much character of its own. Kind of the opposite of a tubey sounding amp. An ideal amp (to me) would be one that exactly amplifies the signal its given, with no other sound changes at all. I wouldn't necessarily say the Magni is my ideal, but for $99 it gets pretty close.


 
  
 Thanks for the explanation. I think I'll give the Magni a go with the Modi a go as it sounds more of my type of amp, gets good reviews, has more than enough power, and comes in budget. I can always return it under DSR (Distance Selling Regulations) if I'm unhappy.


----------



## Defiant00

protocol said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I think I'll give the Magni a go with the Modi a go as it sounds more of my type of amp, gets good reviews, has more than enough power, and comes in budget. I can always return it under DSR (Distance Selling Regulations) if I'm unhappy.


 
  
 It's definitely a good place to start. The only problem is that it usually leads to more, and more expensive purchases later


----------



## protocol

defiant00 said:


> It's definitely a good place to start. The only problem is that it usually leads to more, and more expensive purchases later


 
 I can imagine! Can see the combo lasting me a year or two at least as I have no plans on moving on from the 770s for awhile.


----------



## Rossliew

defiant00 said:


> As far as I can tell, yes it is. I'm sure there are some amps that sound better, but from the meets I've been at I haven't heard any that have immediately jumped out at me as significantly better (at least not enough to warrant an upgrade).
> 
> I find describing the sound quite difficult except in comparison, so these impressions are compared to the O2 (which I got to hear not so long ago at a mini-meet). I find the A2 to be a fairly detailed amp with a little bit of extra mid-range emphasis (or maybe the O2 has slightly exaggerated treble). I typically don't listen past 9-10 on the dial, and use high gain, so YMMV depending on your listening level. I find it nicely detailed without having any harsh treble, and I think it complements most of my cans, HD600 especially, quite well.




Thanks, the A2 sounds like a pretty versatile amp. I liked the first version with its warm, analog sound but i think the A2 is more neutral sounding. Wonder if it will work well with the LCD XC..


----------



## UmustBKidn

defiant00 said:


> Magni would certainly have more than enough power. When I had my Magni I didn't have any opportunities to listen to a DT770, so I can't comment on that specific pairing, but it had no problem powering any of my current cans or the LCD-2s I had at the time.


 
  
 Magni + Modi paired with DT770 - 250 ohm sounds just fine. Very clean and accurate sound. Plenty of power to drive them to ear bleeding levels.


----------



## UmustBKidn

ropeadope said:


> Magni puts out a lot of heat, and doesn't take too long to heat up. It always has me worried, I tend to have very long sessions on the computer where the magni can be on for 4-6 hours at once, and it usually pretty hot in my room to begin with. How worried should I be about the heat the magni puts out?


 
  
 I've driven my Magni with 2 different DAC's: the Modi and the Pure i-20. The Modi does not drive the Magni too hard, it doesn't warm up much at all. That's simply a factor of the voltage provided - the Modi puts out 1.5 volts, while the Pure i-20 puts out 2 volts.
  
 I'm currently using my Magni at work with the Pure i-20. The Magni does warm up quite a bit, but I would not call it hot, per se. The difference is noticeable, but not alarming.
  
 I have never used any sort of cooling on my Magni, and I've owned it for over a year now. The amp is built like a tank. Really don't expect any issues with it either.


----------



## renji1337

Anyone here use the magni with he-400's?
  
 Im using Titanium HD soundcard to magni to HE-400's.
  
 What time is your volume pot at? I usually had it at 12 and turned the volume down in windows to 50% but I heard this is bad.
  
 Right now I switched it to 10 but its still pretty loud so I turned windows down 12db.
  
  
 I listen to both 16bit and 24bit music too if that matters


----------



## ab initio

renji1337 said:


> What time is your volume pot at? I usually had it at 12 and turned the volume down in windows to 50% but I heard this is bad.
> 
> Right now I switched it to 10 but its still pretty loud so I turned windows down 12db.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If your sound card spits out 24 bits, it really doesn't matter if you use software volume control.
  
 Just set your windows volume to whatever is most convenient and don't worry about it.
  
 I use software volume with my Modi+magni+paradox headphones to get a nice adjustable range out of Magni's volume pot.
  
 cheers


----------



## renji1337

ab initio said:


> If your sound card spits out 24 bits, it really doesn't matter if you use software volume control.
> 
> Just set your windows volume to whatever is most convenient and don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


 
 Well i set my soundcard to ASIO, which apparantly according to Jriver is 32Bits with my titanium HD


----------



## ab initio

renji1337 said:


> Well i set my soundcard to ASIO, *which apparantly according to Jriver is 32Bits with my titanium HD*


 
  
 Your soundcard is not 32 bit, it is 24 bit. Nevertheless, 24 bits of digital precision exceeds the analog circuitry capabilities, so it is really irrelevant anyway  You have plenty of "bits" and plenty of dynamic range headroom to use your software volume control without needing to worry about loss of perceivable fidelity. You can cut about 22 dB with software volume before you will start competing with Magni's 100 dB of SNR. I expect you wouldn't notice unless your SNR dropped below 60 or 70 dB. That means you can probably cut 40+dB with software before you'll notice. You're welcome to test this yourself.
  
 Cheers


----------



## renji1337

Hmm. I wonder why in jriver it says the output is always 32bit asio.
  
  
 also what db spl should you listen to headphones at? I recall a previous post I made a year ago where you said with my magni at 9-11 o clock that had 25gain too much and would get hearing damage.
  
  
 I remember there was a way to calculate it.


----------



## Kiwikat

Just got my Magni and Modi in and I'm pleasantly surprised by how easily it can power the LCD-X.  My listening threshold is right about at the point where you start to hear the noise floor, so it'll work out well for my application.  I'll end up using it for light gaming, videos, and occasionally music in the living room where I don't have my M/G.
  
 Honestly I think I would have been content with the short stack with my HD650's (had Bifrost/Lyr V1).  Really impressive for 2 Benjamins!  They don't hold a candle to the M/G stack, but that goes without saying.
  
 I think I'll even pull out the old HD25-1 II's and see what they sound like on the short stack.  Haven't listened to them since I got the X's...


----------



## Defiant00

kiwikat said:


> Just got my Magni and Modi in and I'm pleasantly surprised by how easily it can power the LCD-X.  My listening threshold is right about at the point where you start to hear the noise floor, so it'll work out well for my application.  I'll end up using it for light gaming, videos, and occasionally music in the living room where I don't have my M/G.
> 
> Honestly I think I would have been content with the short stack with my HD650's (had Bifrost/Lyr V1).  Really impressive for 2 Benjamins!  They don't hold a candle to the M/G stack, but that goes without saying.
> 
> I think I'll even pull out the old HD25-1 II's and see what they sound like on the short stack.  Haven't listened to them since I got the X's...


 
  
 Do you have the Modi set to 16 bit or 24 bit mode? I found that I could hear a slight bit of noise when it was set to 16 bit, but that dropped away dramatically when set to 24 bit (couldn't hear any noise even with purposefully stupid digital attenuation levels).


----------



## James35

Well, I'm excited to receive my Modi/Magni tomorrow!  I tried the Aune T1 MK2 which sounded great, but the entire unit got warm in temperature which is not what I need in my home office in Las Vegas (which already gets warm due to the other electronic equipment in here.)  I really don't feel like switching it on/off all the time either. So sadly, tube amps aren't for me.  I'm assuming that the Modi/Magni doesn't get warm due to the lower power input ratings.


----------



## ab initio

james35 said:


> Well, I'm excited to receive my Modi/Magni tomorrow!  I tried the Aune T1 MK2 which sounded great, but the entire unit got warm in temperature which is not what I need in my home office in Las Vegas (which already gets warm due to the other electronic equipment in here.)  I really don't feel like switching it on/off all the time either. So sadly, tube amps aren't for me.  I'm assuming that the Modi/Magni doesn't get warm due to the lower power input ratings.


 
 Magni doesn't run hot like the bigger Schiit Amps, but it will warm up a little bit. It consumes 4W in a very small package, so there necessarily is some heat that must be dissipated, hence, a warm case. Modi's heat generation is negligible---always cool to the touch.
  
 I stack Magni on top of Modi, which leaves the cooling vent on top of Magni open. 
  
 I have no idea what the power consumption of the  Aune T1 MK2 is, so I cannot comment on how much heat it generates in comparison to Magni.
  
 Cheers


----------



## James35

Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get it. Status:  "On Fedex vehicle for delivery" Wehoo!


----------



## Hellbishop

renji1337 said:


> Anyone here use the magni with he-400's?
> 
> Im using Titanium HD soundcard to magni to HE-400's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just got my Magni yesterday. Used it for about five hours last night once I got home and at least ten hours thus far today with my HiFiman He-400. The Magni feeds the He-400 all the power it could want completely opening up the sound with incredible fiendish detail. I was playing DIABLO 3 this morning and some of the demonic laughter really freaked me out as if demons had entered my room with the Magni. Previously on my Onkyo TX-8555 stereo receiver I had nowhere this level of detail and completeness of sound even at high volumes.
  
 Magni brings out a very balanced strong sound with crystalline treble clarity with a nice soundstage and thumping stomping bass which never overwhelms. I finally found the perfect match for my HiFiman He-400.
  
 Am playing with onboard audio with Windows 7 volume at max and the Magni volume pot at the 9 or 10 position most of the time. Only when playing Skyrim did I need to go to 11 or 12 due to the odd way the audio was done in that game. I have Windows 7 set to play at 24bit.
  
 Am so satisfied with my Magni purchase I put away all my speakers and have gone to a total headphone setup. Am pretty sure the neighbors will be just as happy 
  
 Oh and delivery time was exceptional arriving four days before the expected due date.


----------



## UmustBKidn

hellbishop said:


> I just got my Magni yesterday. Used it for about five hours last night once I got home and at least ten hours thus far today with my HiFiman He-400. The Magni feeds the He-400 all the power it could want completely opening up the sound with incredible fiendish detail. I was playing DIABLO 3 this morning and some of the demonic laughter really freaked me out as if demons had entered my room with the Magni. Previously on my Onkyo TX-8555 stereo receiver I had nowhere this level of detail and completeness of sound even at high volumes.
> 
> Magni brings out a very balanced strong sound with crystalline treble clarity with a nice soundstage and thumping stomping bass which never overwhelms. I finally found the perfect match for my HiFiman He-400.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Put a Modi in between your Magni and that computer, and get ready for yet another level of detail. Seriously.


----------



## Hellbishop

umustbkidn said:


> Put a Modi in between your Magni and that computer, and get ready for yet another level of detail. Seriously.


 
  
 My brother inlaw was mentioning the same thing about an external dac making a major difference compared to the horrible onboard sound he had on his work computer. Will most likely get the Modi in the future to hear the difference. At the moment am very satisfied. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Hellbishop

A week so far of decadent audio indulgence with the Schiit Magni playing my HiFiMan HE-400 headphones and no regrets about putting away my speaker system for a headphone setup. Listening to some Mozart Allegro at the moment and its soothing in its grand musical properties. I cant believe how great the Schiit Magni sounds with my pc's onboard sound compared to my stereo receiver which now sounds subdued and nowhere as revealing.
  
 Tried out my Sennheiser HD 280 Pro headphones and they were even more spectacular then before as I listened to some Front 242 remixes and then played a early access game of GRIM DAWN with everything sounding so right. Will be fun seeing what the Audio Technica Ath AD700 and Ultrasone HFI-780 are like.
  
 Thanks Schiit for making my audio experience a mesmerizing one at a euphoric low price


----------



## Rossliew

Currently listening to the HE-500/Magni pairing sourced via Mac Air with a Bifrost Uber on USB - sounds pretty darn impressive for the price! A/B-ing with the Mjolnir, the Magni sounded more forward with more prominent mids. Bass was present though not as taut nor controlled as the Mjolnir (which is to be expected).
  
 Truly, the Magni could be all the amp you ever need..


----------



## digitally

Hi guys, Im using a900x + ad900 on my x-fi titanium hd and this is the first external amp I could get but there are few different setup I think need advice.

1) x-fi(rca) > magni
2) x-fi(optical) > modi(optical)&magni
3) onboard optical > modi&magni
4) usb to modi&magni
5) x-fi(optical) > toslink rca > magni

I also have some interference issue from my x-fi as due the crossfire setup in my cpu(hearing noises as I move my mouse, graphic loading etc etc), would the interference persists if I use the optical from the x-fi? Thanks in advance 


Edit. Option #5


----------



## ab initio

digitally said:


> Hi guys, Im using a900x + ad900 on my x-fi titanium hd and this is the first external amp I could get but there are few different setup I think need advice.
> 
> 1) x-fi(rca) > magni
> 2) x-fi(optical) > modi(optical)&magni
> ...


 

 I got a USB modi + magni because of very similar computer noises as you describe. Now the background is as black as night.
  
 Using onboard optical or x-fi optical should be equally effective.
  
 Cheers


----------



## digitally

ab initio said:


> I got a USB modi + magni because of very similar computer noises as you describe. Now the background is as black as night.
> 
> Using onboard optical or x-fi optical should be equally effective.
> 
> Cheers




Thats great! Thanks again, got another question though, will it be cheaper if I get the toslink for the x-fi? Will they eliminate the noise? I do want to use x-fi 3dcmss sometimes too. Going modi(usb)&magni is abit redundant, woukd you think so?


----------



## Defiant00

digitally said:


> Thats great! Thanks again, got another question though, will it be cheaper if I get the toslink for the x-fi? Will they eliminate the noise? I do want to use x-fi 3dcmss sometimes too. Going modi(usb)&magni is abit redundant, woukd you think so?


 
  
 If you want to use the X-fi's 3dcmss you'd need to do Modi (optical) or no Modi, but if you just do X-fi to Magni you'll likely still have the noise.
  
 So it sounds like Modi (optical) from your X-fi is the way to go.


----------



## SinfulAngel

hello I'm about to purchase the m/m stack and was wondering how it all connects? does the magni hook up to the computer or just the modi?


----------



## JohnBal

sinfulangel said:


> hello I'm about to purchase the m/m stack and was wondering how it all connects? does the magni hook up to the computer or just the modi?


 
 Only the Modi would connect to the computer and then the output of the Modi would connect to the amplifier which in this case is the Magni.


----------



## SinfulAngel

Exactly what I needed thank you


----------



## mxg284

I am receiving this amp as a gift, but wanted to know how they fare with 70ohm Senns. 
Can anyone confirm that they will drive higher impedance cans? 
Or should I return it and get something that will? Any recommendations? 
Magni is still en-route so I could reroute it back to Schiit before it arrives.


----------



## SinfulAngel

*Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel
 Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W RMS per channel
 Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW RMS per channel
 Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel*
  
  
*Looks like your fine*


----------



## mxg284

sinfulangel said:


> *Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel
> Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.0W RMS per channel
> Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 260mW RMS per channel
> Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel*
> ...


 
 Thank you for taking the time to post that.  As someone not too familiar with this stuff, can I ask how you can tell that they will be ok?  It would appear that 70ohms would be a little less than 1.0W, so what does that tell you?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## SinfulAngel

it will need to be turned up more to reach the same volume as a 50 ohm, though not by much i should think. Would you tell me the sensitivity of your senns?
  
 Edit: I've looked it up for you, the magni can even drive 600 ohm headphones so no trouble there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sensitivity determines how quickly the volume will raise (EG a more sensitive headphone will sound louder compared to something less sensitive at the same volume level) my headphones are about 120 db per 1.0mw consider that very sensitive getting less sensitive as the number decreases.
  
 Hope i was of some help happy listening
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy! ( rule of thumb, make sure that the volume is at zero and go from there. also as a safety measure don't plug your headphones in until the magni is on and clicks to prevent any power surge)


----------



## mxg284

sinfulangel said:


> it will need to be turned up more to reach the same volume as a 50 ohm, though not by much i should think. Would you tell me the sensitivity of your senns?
> 
> Edit: I've looked it up for you, the magni can even drive 600 ohm headphones so no trouble there
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much! Appreciate the help!


----------



## SinfulAngel

One more thing if your headphones end in a 3.5mm (1/8") tip you will need a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter to use the magni


----------



## Defiant00

mxg284 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that.  As someone not too familiar with this stuff, can I ask how you can tell that they will be ok?  It would appear that 70ohms would be a little less than 1.0W, so what does that tell you?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Depending on your source, it means that if you turn it up all the way you'll probably fry your headphones and go deaf.
  
 Seriously, that's a lot of power for most cans outside of the HE6.


----------



## mxg284

Well I just tried the Magni for the first time.  I don't know why I had any doubts about it powering my 70ohms.  With everything at full volume on the computer, I can't even turn the volume on the Magni past 9 o'clock without it being too loud.  Extremely powerful amp.  Like it so far!


----------



## SinfulAngel

Glad to hear it! be careful with those ears
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happy listening!


----------



## UmustBKidn

mxg284 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post that.  As someone not too familiar with this stuff, can I ask how you can tell that they will be ok?  It would appear that 70ohms would be a little less than 1.0W, so what does that tell you?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I use my Magni to drive cans from 32 ohms to 250 ohms, and they all work fine. I can get ear-bleeding volume levels from the Magni, even with the 250 ohm cans. So 70 ohms would be just fine.


----------



## swspiers

I got a Magni to tide me over while troubleshooting a Burson Soloist.  Now that the Soloist is up and running, I think I would have a very difficult time distinguishing between them in a blind or double-blind scenario.
  
 Except the Magni is capable of more output level to the He-560's and Alpha Dogs.
  
 Very, very impressed, to say the least.


----------



## Rossliew

Am using the Magni more nowadays to drive my HE-500 despite having the Mjolnir. I somehow found the MJ to be smoother sounding and didn't sound aggressive enough for some of my metal recordings..


----------



## bigbargain

Got my Magni/Modi yesterday in the mail.  Mostly based on comments here (I trust this site - seems to have the most folks who know headphones).  And I've been to a head-fi meet and was VERY impressed with the folks there.
  
 Anyway, I probably will give a better review once I've spent more time with them and done more A/B comparisons.  But for now, here goes...
  
 I got the M/M with the PYST RCA cables.  Prior to the M/M my go to phones are some ADL H118's with the ADL GT40 USB DAC + amp.  I didn't buy the M/M's to replace the ADL's, but rather to mate with some AKG K701's for work.  However, I have been trying them side-by-side at home, including using the H118's with the M/M.
  
 Overall, I'm not finding a big "winner" between the ADL GT40 vs. M/M.  I may notice a difference later, but for now both are very good and that's a compliment to Schiit as the ADL GT40 costs a few times the M/M.
  
 LIke I said more details later once I've spent more time with them...
  
 For now a couple observations;
 - DO NOT USE a cheap/long USB cable with the M/M.  I already had a 10 foot fairly cheap USB cable to the ADL setup, so at first I just swapped the M/M. Don't do that!  they sounded awful, and confused both Windows and  Linux drivers.  I swapped for a better/shorter cable with a ceramic button inductor and everything got MUCH better.  The ADL's don't care about the USB Cable and sound the same with either cable.
 - I haven't read every post, but has anyone figured out what are the orange lights inside the Magni?
 - I also tried just the Modi with my tube amp (a DIY EL84 SE amp with some nice iron from Transcendar) and Dynaco A25's.  I also call this setup my "headphones" as the whole thing right is behind me on a shelf in my office and pointed at my head, so I'm listening "near field", which is pretty much like headphones at times.  Also sounds quite good.
  
 Long term I'm going to swap out the Magni for a DIY OTL tube headphone amp, but I need to finish building it, so the Magni will get a lot of use before then - projects go pretty slow around here.
  
 Until later...


----------



## Defiant00

bigbargain said:


> For now a couple observations;
> - I haven't read every post, but has anyone figured out what are the orange lights inside the Magni?


 
  
 They're a functional part of the circuit; I'm sure Jason could answer definitively, but I think they're for biasing the output or something (I'm not an EE, and it's been a while since I saw the answer, so I'm likely wrong on their specific function).


----------



## SinfulAngel

quick question why do some of you say make sure the volume of the pc is at 100%? I have it at 20 and 9 o'clock is plenty loud for everything but games. Wouldn't 100 blow my ear drums or am I missing something?


----------



## jgreen16

sinfulangel said:


> quick question why do some of you say make sure the volume of the pc is at 100%? I have it at 20 and 9 o'clock is plenty loud for everything but games. Wouldn't 100 blow my ear drums or am I missing something?


 
http://thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/SQ/VolumeControl.htm


----------



## SinfulAngel

thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a very helpful read!


----------



## Tuneslover

My Magni gets fairly warm but I wouldn't say hot. If you're worried about the heat (from a potential fire standpoint...?), then set it on a piece of granite. I'm a big time believer in vibration isolation and have most of my electronics sitting on double stacked granite floor tiles. I believe it sounds better and I get the added benefit of allowing heat dissipation. My Modi & Magni sit on a small granite sample that I picked up at a local granite countertop store...looks & works great.


----------



## ab0tj

What's the consensus on the PYST RCA cables? Worth the $20 paired with a Modi+Magni combo?


----------



## Kamakahah

ab0tj said:


> What's the consensus on the PYST RCA cables? Worth the $20 paired with a Modi+Magni combo?




They get the job done. A bit stiff for small turns like a M/M stack. It will actually lift whatever is on top up at the back. Fixable with a rubber band or hair tie.

Will you notice a sonic difference between them and a cheaper set from Monoprice? Nope. 

If you have a soldering iron and 30 minutes you can make a pair to your specs for cheaper.

That said, they do the job and dint take up much space.


----------



## Defiant00

ab0tj said:


> What's the consensus on the PYST RCA cables? Worth the $20 paired with a Modi+Magni combo?


 
  


kamakahah said:


> They get the job done. A bit stiff for small turns like a M/M stack. It will actually lift whatever is on top up at the back. Fixable with a rubber band or hair tie.
> 
> Will you notice a sonic difference between them and a cheaper set from Monoprice? Nope.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, they seem to have switched to a thinner, more flexible cable a while back, so it should no longer lift the Magni up.
  
 Everything else is spot on; Monoprice is cheaper and sounds the same, but the PYST is shorter and takes up less room.


----------



## ab0tj

The Amazon reviews for the Monoprice cables said that the RCA connectors fit way too tightly. Do you know if that's been resolved?


----------



## Defiant00

ab0tj said:


> The Amazon reviews for the Monoprice cables said that the RCA connectors fit way too tightly. Do you know if that's been resolved?


 
  
 I realize it's just anecdotal, but I haven't had any problems with any of my Monoprice cables fitting too tightly.


----------



## ab0tj

I guess the Monoprice cables are cheap enough that it's worth a shot. If they don't fit, I'll break out the soldering iron.


----------



## Kamakahah

defiant00 said:


> Actually, they seem to have switched to a thinner, more flexible cable a while back, so it should no longer lift the Magni up.
> 
> Everything else is spot on; Monoprice is cheaper and sounds the same, but the PYST is shorter and takes up less room.


 Thanks for the update. Mine were from over a year ago. Glad they switched to a thinner cable.

ab0tj They are a snug fit but not overly so. Since you pretty much attach them and forgot about it, the right fit is welcome IMO. 
Their RCA splitters have a really loose fit. If you happen to need some, I recommend passing them by despite the ultra cheap price tag.


----------



## jgreen16

Mine were too snug, and when I went to adjust them slightly, I broke one of the pieces of the outer part off. Cheap price, yes. Kinda cheap quality, also yes.


----------



## ninjames

So there's no better options for RCA cables at this point? Sold my Magni/Modi stack out of necessity a few months ago, about to buy again and was hoping the lift issue was solved since I did have to move mine occasionally, it was annoying trying to make sure those things were situated correctly. I suppose I can go with the PYST but does anyone else have confirmation they've switched to thinner cables? It's tough to swallow $20 for those cables, is all.


----------



## tOukooo

There is no lift on my pyst-cables which i bought march this year.


----------



## sludgeogre

The PYST cables are really flexible and don't provide any resistance at all. I tried monoprice cables and couldn't get the stack to stop lifting. When I had to use a splitter, it would make the damn splitter fall out. The PYST cables are worth the extra money for the quality that you get.


----------



## ninjames

Alright I suppose that settles it. Good to hear they changed it up, then.
  
 I can't escape this Schiit!


----------



## bigbargain

I got my Modi/Magni combo with the PYST cables.  I imagine I could break out the soldering iron and make them for a little cheaper, but once you get thru buying good RCA ends and a bit of cable, I think you would be only saving a few dollars.
  
 As for sound.  I've never used any other cables, but I can say my Modi/Magni combo (with the PYST cables) is great with my AKG K701's in my office.  I am completely satisfied.
  
 Regarding the cables lifting the Magni.  I put double faced foam tape between them instead of the little rubber feet.  Works great.  I saved the left over feet and could easily peal them apart and put the feet on, but can't imagine why I would do that for now.  Maybe later if I ever finish my tube headphone amp.
  
 I will warn everyone about using a cheap or too long USB cable.  Do not do it!  Confused the heck out of the Modi and sound was not just bad, it was unlistenable.  Use a short high quality cable.  But don't over spend - this is a digital interconnect.  Ones and zeros.  If all the data makes it to the Modi, you can't improve it more.  Don't be fooled by people who will tell you  the electrons will be happier going thru silver coated with teflon and other snake oil.  Analog can benetif (in ways you still may not hear), but not digital.


----------



## ninjames

Yeah I used a velcro tie with mine before, but I moved it around quite a bit and am paranoid about dust and it got to be a hassle adjusting that thing. Whatever the case, I emailed Schiit and they confirmed that they have updated the PYST and that there is no lift. So wooh!
  
 EDIT: Thanks guys! Excited to buy another Magni/Modi for my HE-400. I haven't been able to use them in two months. It's been rough. Have flirted with the Vali but I was content enough with the Magni and I like the extra power.


----------



## TsukiNick

I get quite a bit of noise when I plug my Magni into my computer whether through the soundcard, built in sound or my USB Modi, this problem is irritating.  I only really notice the noise on my New Q701s and my SE215s.  I can plug a pair of 16 ohm Beyer COPs in with no problem.  What is this?


----------



## Defiant00

tsukinick said:


> I get quite a bit of noise when I plug my Magni into my computer whether through the soundcard, built in sound or my USB Modi, this problem is irritating.  I only really notice the noise on my New Q701s and my SE215s.  I can plug a pair of 16 ohm Beyer COPs in with no problem.  What is this?




Ground loop maybe? Try plugging the Magni into a different outlet. Also, maybe try it with a different source, possibly something battery powered as a simple test.


----------



## TsukiNick

Edit: Sent my Magni to Schiit for an RMA

They sent me it back with a note saying RF filter added and all my problems seem to be solved no more problems with my Q701s being plugged in. Thank you Schiit, wish I didn't have to pay for the shipping to them but I got it back within a week of sending it out and all is well. I like that they tell me what they did to it, other companies just try to fix it and tell you nothing and sometimes they don't even seem to test it to make sure issue is resolved, Presonus tried fixing my AudioBox USB twice and made it worse each time.

Schiit did a good job and made me a happy customer. I was worried I'd have to buy something like a FiiO amp or save up and buy that fancy looking Audio-GD 11.32. But now I'm perfectly content with my Magni Modi stack.

Plus I love how they actually answer your emails within an hour or so instead of days like other companies.


----------



## Tuneslover

Hi all...I just purchased a pair of Beyerdynamic DT1350's for portable use with my iPod Classic but decided to give them a whirl on my Modi/Magni stack.  Man these phones sound terrific, so much so that they are permanently mated to this combo (except when I'm on the go with my iPod).


----------



## Appeltaart

The 3.5mm out on my laptop died just before my three month internship abroad. Instead of going cheap I figured the Schiit stack would be a nice investment for an anticipated investment in a full-sized headphone. During this internship I will only have acces to my IEM's, the HiFiMAN RE-400. Will these work (well) with the Schiit stack?


----------



## swspiers

Yes!


----------



## Defiant00

appeltaart said:


> The 3.5mm out on my laptop died just before my three month internship abroad. Instead of going cheap I figured the Schiit stack would be a nice investment for an anticipated investment in a full-sized headphone. During this internship I will only have acces to my IEM's, the HiFiMAN RE-400. Will these work (well) with the Schiit stack?


 
  
 Yeah, they'll work fine. You may want to turn the volume down on your computer though, as the Magni has quite a bit of power.
  
 What I'd recommend is to run the Modi in 24 bit mode and then turn the volume down on your computer until you can actually turn the Magni up or down without blowing out your ears. From my experiments the M&M's noise floor (especially in 24 bit mode) is low enough that you still shouldn't get any noise.


----------



## TsukiNick

defiant00 said:


> Yeah, they'll work fine. You may want to turn the volume down on your computer though, as the Magni has quite a bit of power.
> 
> What I'd recommend is to run the Modi in 24 bit mode and then turn the volume down on your computer until you can actually turn the Magni up or down without blowing out your ears. From my experiments the M&M's noise floor (especially in 24 bit mode) is low enough that you still shouldn't get any noise.


 
 Or your could always get those RCA volume attenuators I saw someone post somewhere in the thread when dealing with channel imbalance in their IEMs.
  
 I wish someone would just create a gain switch mod for the Magni (No, I don't feel like buying the Asgard 2, it won't match my Modi and it's desk consuming.)
  
 Edit: Actually I'd think about the Asgard 2 if there was a Modi Case mod to make it look like the Bifrost (obviously not close enough where it'd be mistaken for one but just some way to put it in a case the size of the Bifrost/Asgard 2


----------



## domoaligato

ab initio said:


> -ATH AD700: needs -9 dB gain, therefore set software volume to -19 dB


 
  
 I have a Magni + Modi optical combo with ATH AD700's hooked up to a soundblaster Z. 
 How do I setup this software volume to -19db ?
  
 This is way over my head and I was hoping that someone could dumb it down a little for me.


----------



## domoaligato

domoaligato said:


> I have a Magni + Modi optical combo with ATH AD700's hooked up to a soundblaster Z.
> How do I setup this software volume to -19db ?
> 
> This is way over my head and I was hoping that someone could dumb it down a little for me.


 
  
 I think after about 4 hours of google foo I found the answer to my own question.
  
 Thanks!
 final edit# 2 this is a much better page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/586490/approximating-headphone-volume-output-db


----------



## Dystopia

Anybody got any experience with how this sounds with a pair of ATH-AD900? Currently they're running out of a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 recording interface and I'm happy with the sound, but would like to be happier. Would like to pair it with a Modi, ideally.


----------



## MegaMushroom

Hopefully someone can answer this question.
  
 I'm looking to retire my HiFiMAN EF2A.  I'm wondering if it indeed would be a worthy upgrade to my old-ish amp?


----------



## Nostro

dystopia said:


> Anybody got any experience with how this sounds with a pair of ATH-AD900? Currently they're running out of a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 recording interface and I'm happy with the sound, but would like to be happier. Would like to pair it with a Modi, ideally.


 
 I can confirm that the Magni/Modi sounded great with the AD900 when I tried it at my friend's place.


----------



## kman1211

megamushroom said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this question.
> 
> I'm looking to retire my HiFiMAN EF2A.  I'm wondering if it indeed would be a worthy upgrade to my old-ish amp?




I found the Magni sounded worse than the EF2A, I got rid of the Magni after getting the EF2A. The Magni does output more power than the EF2A but the Ef2A was more musical, clearer, dynamic, and enjoyable to my ears.


----------



## nway

Between the Magni and Vali, which would better complement my cans?
 • HD 600
 • Fidelio X1
 • ATH-M50
 • MDR-V6
  
 I'd greatly appreciate feedback from anyone who's tried any of these cans with the Magni and/or Vali.
  
 I'm also curious if any E12 owners could give their thoughts on how the E12 compares to the Magni and/or Vali, with respect to sound quality. I'm guessing that for the E12, I'd be paying a premium for portability as opposed to audio fidelity, correct? Would I be right to assume the Magni offers better sound quality than the E12, even though the E12 is more expensive than the Magni?


----------



## tumtuter

I'm looking to buy a new dac/amp combo and really love the look of the Schiit Magni/Modi. I've read good reviews only thing is apparently the white LED is really bright! has anyone modded them to a LED with lower brightness?
  
 Does the LED bother you? any links or info on this please.


----------



## amalgamist

I have the vali/modi/magni and I personally do not find the brightness of the LEDs an issue, and I have them sitting in front of me on my computer desk. You can try to cover them with a sticker perhaps ?


----------



## tumtuter

amalgamist said:


> I have the vali/modi/magni and I personally do not find the brightness of the LEDs an issue, and I have them sitting in front of me on my computer desk. You can try to cover them with a sticker perhaps ?


 
 That's what I was hoping to hear, as mine will be at the front of my desk also.


----------



## jay628

Guys I need help!
 So I purchased the magni back in Taiwan, it came with of course the AB plug with 110V. Now I moved to Hong Kong, the voltage here is 220/230 with UK plug. I bought a AC/AC step down converter but when i plug them together, its nto working and theres a burning smell! 
 What should I do in this case? ( Assuming the magni is still functional...) I e-mailed schitt about this problem but they just ask me to buy another adapter at their site which I don't want to because the shipping is just too much...
 Please help and thanks in advance!


----------



## plonter

So if I got this correctly, the magni has a netural to bright sound presentation right..?  this is actually what I am looking for.   I am planning to order soon a modi2/magni2 uber stack.    
 Is there a difference in sound between the magni normal version and the uber?


----------



## UmustBKidn

plonter said:


> So if I got this correctly, the magni has a netural to bright sound presentation right..?  this is actually what I am looking for.   I am planning to order soon a modi2/magni2 uber stack.
> Is there a difference in sound between the magni normal version and the uber?


 
  
 I would personally call the original magni _accurate_, or perhaps _not colored_, as opposed to bright.
  
 I have an original magni, not a 2 or uber, so I can't say much about the recent updates. My original has sufficient power to drive anything from 32 to 250 ohm cans with plenty of reserve (it'll probably handle higher impedance cans, but I have none to test that with).


----------



## barid

Question: 
  
 The Magni 2 has an option to be used as a pre-amp with variable line-outs.  Is it possible to set this as a fixed line-out that is not effected by the volume pot?  Whether this be an option at point of sale or a DIY fix, I'd be interested in knowing if this is something anyone here has tried.


----------



## domoaligato

jay628 said:


> Guys I need help!
> So I purchased the magni back in Taiwan, it came with of course the AB plug with 110V. Now I moved to Hong Kong, the voltage here is 220/230 with UK plug. I bought a AC/AC step down converter but when i plug them together, its nto working and theres a burning smell!
> What should I do in this case? ( Assuming the magni is still functional...) I e-mailed schitt about this problem but they just ask me to buy another adapter at their site which I don't want to because the shipping is just too much...
> Please help and thanks in advance!


 
 does the box itself smell or just the adapter?
 if the magni smells... well you broke it.


----------



## jay628

I think its the adapter but its lights still on tho...I am not sure..I am just wondering is it supposed to work like that or I am doing something wrong?


----------



## domoaligato

jay628 said:


> I think its the adapter but its lights still on tho...I am not sure..I am just wondering is it supposed to work like that or I am doing something wrong?


 
 have you tried to play anything through it?


----------



## jay628

The magni? No, it can't be turned on..


----------



## Tuneslover

plonter said:


> So if I got this correctly, the magni has a netural to bright sound presentation right..?  this is actually what I am looking for.   I am planning to order soon a modi2/magni2 uber stack.
> Is there a difference in sound between the magni normal version and the uber?




Go to the Schiitstorm forum (started by Jason Stoddard himself). I posted my comparison impressions in post #1472 on page 99. I hope it helps.


----------



## plonter

tuneslover said:


> Go to the Schiitstorm forum (started by Jason Stoddard himself). I posted my comparison impressions in post #1472 on page 99. I hope it helps.


 
 Thanks, I actually bought the modi/magni uber stack and love it, sound is very clean with very good instruments separation.  Schiit make very high quality gear.


----------



## freddr

Have anyone compared Magni 2 Uber vs Matrix M-stage Hpa-2 with HD800.


----------



## Viscera

Do these guys only have online shops? Kinda expensive to order when taxes are additional 25% + the expensiv shipping is more than 1/3 of the total price :/


----------



## UmustBKidn

viscera said:


> Do these guys only have online shops? Kinda expensive to order when taxes are additional 25% + the expensiv shipping is more than 1/3 of the total price :/


 
  
 Yes. Cheapest is to order directly; you can get many items from Amazon but the price goes up a bit.
 On the bright side, if you could walk up to a brick and mortar store, you'd probably pay 100% more than what you see now. And still get stuck with tax.
  
 Taxes are not their fault. I suggest contacting your local government (where do you live that charges you a 25% tax rate?)


----------



## TsukiNick

barid said:


> Question:
> 
> The Magni 2 has an option to be used as a pre-amp with variable line-outs.  Is it possible to set this as a fixed line-out that is not effected by the volume pot?  Whether this be an option at point of sale or a DIY fix, I'd be interested in knowing if this is something anyone here has tried.


 

 It should just be a pre-out not a real pre-amp.  If you want fixed line level output cheap just run piggyback RCA cables into the Magni and plug inputs into the piggyback part of the connector.  With line level sources you shouldn't notice any loss and then plug the other ends of the piggy back RCA into your other source, Bam full line out, i've compared mono signals one with a direct connection in one channel and a channel with the piggyback connected to a receiver, as well as another test with it plugged into the tape in of a mixer.  If you want to add volume to that preout use a Schiit Sys, it's $50, works as a 2 input switch with one output, so you could connect that with a piggyback or splitter from source to Magni or just unplug the Magni.  I might sell my SYS, less than a month old was going to use it with my monitors, but the balanced inputs work so much better on them.  I am using my Sys as a way of giving me two volume pots for my Magni, that 6x fixed gain is annoying with sensitive cans, the channel imbalance is real.


----------



## renji1337

tsukinick said:


> It should just be a pre-out not a real pre-amp.  If you want fixed line level output cheap just run piggyback RCA cables into the Magni and plug inputs into the piggyback part of the connector.  With line level sources you shouldn't notice any loss and then plug the other ends of the piggy back RCA into your other source, Bam full line out, i've compared mono signals one with a direct connection in one channel and a channel with the piggyback connected to a receiver, as well as another test with it plugged into the tape in of a mixer.  If you want to add volume to that preout use a Schiit Sys, it's $50, works as a 2 input switch with one output, so you could connect that with a piggyback or splitter from source to Magni or just unplug the Magni.  I might sell my SYS, less than a month old was going to use it with my monitors, but the balanced inputs work so much better on them.  I am using my Sys as a way of giving me two volume pots for my Magni, that 6x fixed gain is annoying with sensitive cans, the channel imbalance is real.


 

 If i was to use a titanium HD sound card, a schiit magni and a schiit sys would i get better volume out of the schiit magni? if so howso.


----------



## sludgeogre

renji1337 said:


> If i was to use a titanium HD sound card, a schiit magni and a schiit sys would i get better volume out of the schiit magni? if so howso.


 
  
 What do you mean by better volume? Like easier/finer control? I've always found the best way to get quality sound and the control I need is to max out the volume on everything except the last device in the signal chain and use that to control the volume.


----------



## TsukiNick

renji1337 said:


> If i was to use a titanium HD sound card, a schiit magni and a schiit sys would i get better volume out of the schiit magni? if so howso.


 
 Need to know a few things don't know exactly how the titanium HD handles outputs and what exactly you want to accomplish, if you could just answer these questions.
 1. If you are wanting to use surround CMSS 3D for your headphones, can you send it as a line out (not amplified for more powerful headphones) or PCM digital signal (not something like Dolby or DTS)?
 2. the headphones you will be using and if you have the original Magni, or the new one with Pre-Outs.
 3. Why you want to use the SYS and if you are connecting another device.


----------



## renji1337

tsukinick said:


> Need to know a few things don't know exactly how the titanium HD handles outputs and what exactly you want to accomplish, if you could just answer these questions.
> 1. If you are wanting to use surround CMSS 3D for your headphones, can you send it as a line out (not amplified for more powerful headphones) or PCM digital signal (not something like Dolby or DTS)?
> 2. the headphones you will be using and if you have the original Magni, or the new one with Pre-Outs.
> 3. Why you want to use the SYS and if you are connecting another device.


 
  
  
 I can use the RCA outs on my titanium HD, i dont care about surround processing. I will be using HE-400's and K7XX. I have the original magni. I want to achieve more useable volume control on my schiit magni because as of right now i can only turn the volume up to about 10 o clock.


----------



## TsukiNick

4 Ways I see of doing this
 1. If possible change your volume in the card slightly down, if it's set to 24bit and you are playing 16 bit audio windows volume will not lose quality unless it's taken down a whole lot, lower it til you get a bit more useable room (don't just drop it as low as possible though and crank up the magni, a Magni past 3 o'clock is just insane, your source may be low but noise will be amplified.
 WARNING: Don't do this if you use 24 bit music as it'll cut the bits into bits.   Well it won't sound in theory, in practice, up to you I guess

 2. A lot of IEM users used these little -16db attentuator (I'm spelling it wrong but google will save you) these just set the volume lower from the source by putting resistors in the way, I have not done this but it seems like a nice option.  They are little RCA Plugs that just plug onto an end of the cable and make the cable harder to drive basically, it'd be like splitting the signal and attaching headphones that would eat up your soundcards output voltage from the RCA ports. (not sure how much more volume control that equates too on the Magni)

 3. Use the SYS as a volume control (and add possibilities for other sources to be added to your Magni too.) Works somewhat like the above way but I'm really not sure how great of a solution it really is.

 4.  Ditch the original Magni (or keep it as an extra bedside or amp at work or something) and get something like the Magni 2, which has a gain switch, so you get the same sound as the original Magni, but now with a nice gain switch (sadly I asked around, and talked to Schiit and they said there is no way to change the original Magni's gain, the new one has a different circuit board.
 NOTICE: It appears the Magni 2 has a different chassis color than the original Magni so let's say if you had an original Schiit Modi or just preferred it matching any other older Schiit gear this is what I'd do:
 Keep original magni, buy Magni 2, put Magni 2's cover on Magni 1, and put Magni 1's cover on Magni 2.
 LEGAL disclaimer I am not liable for any loss of warranty or death if you do something wrong in the case of what I would do on the 4th option, which is my favorite.

 Also could look at the Objective2 Amp, not as pretty not made by Schiity, battery operated as well, and no longer One-Fitty.  It's currently 130 (without power cable)  I have to Magni cables so I might get the O2 or the Magni2 if I get a bit more spare cash to waste.

 The O2 does look appealing, but a few turn offs, 3.5mm jacks unless you pay more to change it (JDS Labs let you change things for added cost) Power in the back (+$3), stock power is front, 1/4th inch headphone output (+$30) Rear RCA inputs ($I forgot) the stock is 3.5mm input in the front.  You can select 3 possible gain configurations depending on headphones and how loud your source is. and Free Engraving! (it makes it look less ugly)


----------



## laMonaca

Hello everybody!
 Is it normal that the wall wart of the Schiit Magni produces a small noise (mid frequency)?


----------



## sludgeogre

lamonaca said:


> Hello everybody!
> Is it normal that the wall wart of the Schiit Magni produces a small noise (mid frequency)?


 
 No, that is not normal, it should be silent.


----------



## laMonaca

It's not loud at all - I can hear it only by standing at almost 5 to 10 cm.


----------



## funkymartyn

Well that's a new one for me then, been using my sr325i on my new magni 2 , and very pleased with it, So tonite I thought about time for a change, stick the senn HD580  in, thinking might need the high gain, but no the low gain is fine..same as the 325i, thought id need the high ?
 When switching to high gain could only turn it up a little.....went very loud, so LOW gain it is then......otherwise both sounding good.


----------



## funkymartyn

Note for above.....my uk plug spec Magni 2  is silent.....no noise, hums, anything....ok


----------



## funkymartyn

What do you think then ?, When using my senn HD580, ( same as the 600 ) with the magni 2 amp on low gain I can have the amp turned up to about 9....where 6 is the starting point, But when in high gain I can only really go up to about 7 - 8, ..very loud, so whats best then ?, To use low or high gain or does it not matter which one ?
 Im ok with the  Grado SR  325i, I just use low gain and go up to 9 again......thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Rick

funkymartyn said:


> What do you think then ?, When using my senn HD580, ( same as the 600 ) with the magni 2 amp on low gain I can have the amp turned up to about 9....where 6 is the starting point, But when in high gain I can only really go up to about 7 - 8, ..very loud, so whats best then ?, To use low or high gain or does it not matter which one ?
> Im ok with the  Grado SR  325i, I just use low gain and go up to 9 again......thanks in advance.


 
  
 Hi or low gain should have little if any sonic difference. Use whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## RickB

funkymartyn said:


> What do you think then ?, When using my senn HD580, ( same as the 600 ) with the magni 2 amp on low gain I can have the amp turned up to about 9....where 6 is the starting point, But when in high gain I can only really go up to about 7 - 8, ..very loud, so whats best then ?, To use low or high gain or does it not matter which one ?
> Im ok with the  Grado SR  325i, I just use low gain and go up to 9 again......thanks in advance.


 
  
 I've never used a Magni 2, but on other amps it's generally better to have the volume knob higher to avoid channel imbalance. That may not be an issue with the Magni 2, however.


----------



## tafens

usaudio said:


> If you look through the cooling holes on the top of the Magni chassis, you can see on the circuit board what looks like a little orange LED?
> Just curious - Is that what it is and if so does anyone know why is it there, for some late-night ambiance?




I actually do suspect that is the case 
Well, not entirely, but I'm sure they could have used an ordinary diode just as well. If you look towards the far end of the pcb from the vent holes you should se another one as there are two of them.



defiant00 said:


> bigbargain said:
> 
> 
> > For now a couple observations;
> ...




I've asked Schiit about this as part of a mail with some other questions, and they said that it's a current source (and using an orange LED is an attractive way to accomplish that).

I quite agree 
I haven't yet seen it in the dark yet though, as the M&M's are on my desk at work.


----------



## sludgeogre

tafens said:


> I haven't yet seen it in the dark yet though, as the M&M's are on my desk at work.


 
 There are two of them inside of the Asgard 2 chassis as well. Every time I fire it up I always wonder what those lights are.


----------



## tafens

sludgeogre said:


> There are two of them inside of the Asgard 2 chassis as well. Every time I fire it up I always wonder what those lights are.




I see that same glow from the inside of the Lyr2 as well looking at the pictures on the schiit.com web site. From where the glow comes from it can't be the tubes.

Together with what Shiit said about them being a current source and what Defiant00 said above about them providing bias makes me think they are for putting a bias current on the output transistors (JFETs?) so that they'll never shut off completely. If they did, you would get distortion.

Just my guess though, maybe someone from Schiit (Jason?) could clarify if they see this.


----------



## ginetto61

Hi and sorry
 i scrolled the interesting thread but did not find an clear answer to the following question:
  
*"  is the Magni 2 sound much different/better that the previous Magni ? "*
  
 I can buy a Magni 1st generation for cheap ... but if it is clearly inferior i will look for the newer version
 I would like to use it with the k701 i own.
 Thanks a lot,  gino


----------



## Defiant00

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and sorry
> i scrolled the interesting thread but did not find an clear answer to the following question:
> 
> *"  is the Magni 2 sound much different/better that the previous Magni ? "*
> ...


 
  
 I have not heard the 2, but I recall reading reports when it first came out that people found it noticeably better.
  
 Personally, even if they sound the same, I think the 2 is worth it for the gain switch, as the fixed high gain was the biggest problem I had with the original Magni.


----------



## ginetto61

defiant00 said:


> I have not heard the 2, but I recall reading reports when it first came out that people found it noticeably better.
> Personally, even if they sound the same, I think the 2 is worth it for the gain switch, as the fixed high gain was the biggest problem I had with the original Magni.


 
 Hi and thanks a lot for the very helpful advice. I did not know of the high gain. 
 I will look for the newer version then.
 Thanks a lot again,  gino


----------



## TsukiNick

I think the Magni makes me have to listen to music louder due to the channel imbalance @ below 9 o'clock.  I think with my HD800s they are at 80dB on 9 o'clock.


----------



## ginetto61

tsukinick said:


> I think the Magni makes me have to listen to music louder due to *the channel imbalance @ below 9 o'clock.*  I think with my HD800s they are at 80dB on 9 o'clock.


 
  
 Hi sorry do you have the 1st or the 2nd version ? i have bought a Magni 2 and waiting to get it.  
 I wonder if the channel imbalance:
 1)  depends on the volume pot
 2)  has been cured in the Magni 2
 I think that this is indeed a problem. I have the same on a cheap amp and is quite annoying.
 Maybe just a better part could cure it ?
 Thanks a lot,  gino


----------



## funkymartyn

I Have the Magni 2, ..and for my grado 225i  I don't user the amp anymore as its to loud even at a small amount of movement, .I just about can still use the sr 325i but only on low gain, and still not really much movement...My Senn HD580, I can use on this amp but still low gain...
 So I would say yes this amp is very loud....shame as I would have liked to use it more...


----------



## ginetto61

funkymartyn said:


> I Have the Magni 2, ..and for my grado 225i * I don't user the amp anymore as its to loud even at a small amount of movement*, .
> I just about can still use the sr 325i but only on low gain, and still not really much movement...My Senn HD580, I can use on this amp but still low gain...
> So I would say yes this amp is very loud....shame as I would have liked to use it more...


 
  
 Hi i wonder if there is a way to lower the output using some kind of inline attenuator and the input ?
 Maybe there is space also for some DIY solutions ? a network of resistors ?
 Personally i should receive one soon. I am curious to listen if the sound is transparent as they say.
 In case this unit can have a huge potential.
 I had a line preamp with a too high gain but clean sound.  Just a small quality resistor of the same value of the pot (10k) in front of it reduced the gain to half.
 and the outcome was very good.
 Thanks,  gino


----------



## tafens

ginetto61 said:


> Hi i wonder if there is a way to lower the output using some kind of inline attenuator and the input?




Yes, these can be put on the RCA inputs of the Magni:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391074869008
(Harrison Labs FMOD -12dB audio attenuator rca in line level reducer)

There are also other models/brands available from different sellers and manufacturers.

I'm thinking of getting something like this myself as I would like a larger volume range (currently I'm listening at 8-9 o'clock on the pot)


----------



## ginetto61

tafens said:


> Yes, these can be put on the RCA inputs of the Magni:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391074869008
> (Harrison Labs FMOD -12dB audio attenuator rca in line level reducer)
> There are also other models/brands available from different sellers and manufacturers.
> I'm thinking of getting something like this myself as I would like a larger volume range (currently I'm listening at 8-9 o'clock on the pot)


 
  
 Hi and thanks a lot for the very helpful advice.  As i said i am waiting to receive a Magni 2 so that i can listen to it. 
 This could be also beneficial for the channel unbalance issue ? i have now a little but nice SMSL headphone dac that has indeed a channel unbalance.
 I feel it especially on the lowest setting ... raising the volume the unbalance becomes less evident.
 Thanks again,  gino


----------



## tafens

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and thanks a lot for the very helpful advice.  As i said i am waiting to receive a Magni 2 so that i can listen to it.
> This could be also beneficial for the channel unbalance issue ? i have now a little but nice SMSL headphone dac that has indeed a channel unbalance.
> I feel it especially on the lowest setting ... raising the volume the unbalance becomes less evident.
> Thanks again,  gino


 
 Yes, attenuators would help channel imbalance issues, as they will allow you to set the volume pot higher where the imbalance issues are smaller or gone.
  
 On my Magni2U (low gain), with my headphones and ears in my listening environment (open office at work) I cannot detect any channel imbalance at all at any audible setting on the pot (about 7:30 and up). No attenuators.


----------



## ginetto61

tafens said:


> Yes, attenuators would help channel imbalance issues, as they will allow you to set the volume pot higher where the imbalance issues are smaller or gone.
> On my Magni2U (low gain), with my headphones and ears in my listening environment (open office at work) I cannot detect any channel imbalance at all at any audible setting on the pot (about 7:30 and up). No attenuators.


 
  
 Hi thanks for the very helpful information.
 I have noticed that *for the Uber version they indeed use a different, and likely better, pot*.
 As the pcbs look identical there is a possibility for replacement.
 In general channels unbalanced is not a good sign of quality.
 So i guess that the two pots are compatible for size ?
 I will look into the unit.   Maybe some simple mods will make the issue even less important.
 I will have some DIM idea ... because from the reviews i read i feel that the amp circuit is extremely clean and transparent ... a great design indeed with an undeveloped potential.
 And for instance an stepped attenuator IMHE is usually is another bisg step in sound ... huge actually. Amazing sometimes.
 And the Magni 2 could deserve it completely.
 Thank again,  gino


----------



## funkymartyn

These items on uk ebay, seem only available from the usa, and with postage are around £30.......not good......Anyone found any in the uk at better price, as I want to give my magni  a go with these rca in line level reducers.....see how the loudness is, and sound, etc......thanks in advance..


----------



## renji1337

Will this cable work with the modi
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=6508


----------



## Defiant00

renji1337 said:


> Will this cable work with the modi
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=6508


 
  
 No, the USB3 B portion won't fit. What you want is something like this: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=5436


----------



## TsukiNick

Btw for attenuation I use a Schiit SYS to lower the volume and switch between two sources, I wonder if the internals of the Magni are even meant to work with 2Vrms sources. I sold my Modi which is a 1.5Vrms source IIRC and replaced with a Dragonfly 1.2 (I needed something portable at the time)


Looking through posts carefully I found Jason's reply to someones comment about input sources with hotter outputs than the Modi:



jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> To clarify some things:
> 
> ...



 



This answered quite a few nagging questions, I was always wondering if the pot was before or after the gain stage.


----------



## Keefkok95

Hi all, need some help from any audiophile guru.

I'm currently using the FIIO E10K with Beyer DT990s.

The line out goes to my speakers and headhphone out to my DT990s.

I'm planning to get the Schiit Magni/Vali and more interested in the Vali due to the fact that it is a hybrid tube amp and might provide a more warmer sound.

If I do get the Vali, I plan to connect it through the line out of my FIIO E10K via 3.5mm to RCA cable. My only concern is the ringing sound that occurs with tube amps when you turn them on for the first few minutes. 

-Would the ringing sound affect my speakers as well?
-Should I just connect my speakers through the line out from my DAC as per usual instead of RCA from the Vali to avoid the ringing?

Kindly advise as I've heard it would be better to output the amp (Vali) through line out as opposed to headphone out. If it makes no difference, I might as well use the headphone out to the Vali and use the line out from my DAC to my speakers to avoid the ringing.


----------



## sludgeogre

keefkok95 said:


> -Would the ringing sound affect my speakers as well?
> -Should I just connect my speakers through the line out from my DAC as per usual instead of RCA from the Vali to avoid the ringing?
> 
> Kindly advise as I've heard it would be better to output the amp (Vali) through line out as opposed to headphone out. If it makes no difference, I might as well use the headphone out to the Vali and use the line out from my DAC to my speakers to avoid the ringing.


 
 If you're talking about the Vali 1, yes the microphonics will be heard through your speakers if you used the headphone output into them. I would not advise that you do this. It is not a proper setup for the speakers. You want a clean ~2 volt signal to be fed into your amp(s).
  
 If you're talking about the Vali 2 that is on Schiit's website now, it has preamplifier outs that you should indeed use. The Vali 2 does not use the same weird little tube that the original Vali used and so I don't think it should show microphonics in the same way. That said, it never hurts to warm up your tubes before using them with your system, but I don't think they will harm your speakers.


----------



## RickB

The Vali 1 never had preamp outs.


----------



## MegaMushroom

I think I have miscalculated quite badly.  Would there be any problems using the Magni 2 Uber in Japan?  I ended up buying it with the US outlet in mind.  From what little research I've done, they appear to share plug standards, and I'll be residing in a part of the country that delivers power at ~100V @ 60hz.  Have I messed up, or should I be fine?


----------



## jnak00

megamushroom said:


> I think I have miscalculated quite badly.  Would there be any problems using the Magni 2 Uber in Japan?  I ended up buying it with the US outlet in mind.  From what little research I've done, they appear to share plug standards, and I'll be residing in a part of the country that delivers power at ~100V @ 60hz.  Have I messed up, or should I be fine?


 
  
 I have used electronics from North America in Japan and vice versa, without any problems. I believe (and I could be totally wrong here) that the supplied wall wart would just convert the voltage to whatever the Magni needs. If you really want to be safe you can get a voltage converter that plugs into the wall.


----------



## c64

Just got a magni on the cheap, it's okay a tad splashy in the treble perhaps ? I can see this would be a great amp for headphones that need more treble though.
  
 Prefer the old fiio E6 sound on my fidelio x1's not tried the hd 650's on it yet but will do.
  
 Happy for the cheapo price i paid at least, p.s no idea why it has an on off switch when the power supply still draws power with the unit switched off ill have to get used to turning the power supply switch off


----------



## StanD

c64 said:


> Just got a magni on the cheap, it's okay a tad splashy in the treble perhaps ? I can see this would be a great amp for headphones that need more treble though.
> 
> Prefer the old fiio E6 sound on my fidelio x1's not tried the hd 650's on it yet but will do.
> 
> Happy for the cheapo price i paid at least, p.s no idea why it has an on off switch when the power supply still draws power with the unit switched off ill have to get used to turning the power supply switch off


 
 I've A/B switched it to a number of amps and didn't find the treble to be any different. The FR is flat so how can it possible be splashy?


----------



## MegaMushroom

jnak00 said:


> I have used electronics from North America in Japan and vice versa, without any problems. I believe (and I could be totally wrong here) that the supplied wall wart would just convert the voltage to whatever the Magni needs. If you really want to be safe you can get a voltage converter that plugs into the wall.


 
  
 For what it seems to be worth.  No issues yet.  Hopefully it'll stay that way.


----------



## ClintonL

Anyone have a magni 2 uber and hd800's and want to let me know how they run?


----------



## Left Channel

ninjames said:


> The Harrison Labs 12 dB attenuators arrived today and I plugged 'em right in to the Magni. Before, my comfortable listening volume was about 9 o'clock and it started to hurt just past 10 o'clock. I felt that the travel on the volume pot was poor and it was my only problem with the Magni. With the attenuator pair, I was able to move into about 1 o'clock for comfortable volumes, with the range between 11 and 2 o'clock or so being where I like to, and uncomfortable volumes didn't come until almost 3 o'clock. I got plenty of range out of the Magni and I did not notice any quality loss in the music, consistently plugging and unplugging to try and discern a difference in the middle of a song.
> 
> For reference, he's what they look like on the Magni. Used with a highly recommended Blue Jeans LC-1 cable.


 
  
 Eureka! Those solved the problem for me, especially with high-impedance headphones. With low-impedance headphones I'm still hovering between 8 and 9 o'clock. But without the attenuators, with any cans I was often turning the volume well below 8 o'clock, where I began losing the left channel. The Schiit website explains that channel imbalance is to be expected with amps at this price-point...wish I'd seen that sooner.


----------



## Left Channel

Update: I eventually added a second set of 12 db attenuators, giving me a total of 24 dB attenuation. This looks really funny sticking out the back of the Magni, but that is all hidden in the 3" space under my laptop/monitor riser shelf.

 With only the -12 dB pair I was leaving the low-impedance headphones at 8 o'clock, and sometimes even that was uncomfortable. Now at -24 dB that has become 10 o'clock, and turning the volume down to 8 o'clock brings the sound nice and low without getting into the range where one channel drops out. My high-impedance headphones now have a range from 8 to about 12 o'clock or higher, and my powered desktop speakers connected to the Magni preamp outputs also have more range.

 What a powerful little amp! Even at low gain, you can turn the sound up to 11.


----------



## StanD

left channel said:


> Update: I eventually added a second set of 12 db attenuators, giving me a total of 24 dB attenuation. This looks really funny sticking out the back of the Magni, but that is all hidden in the 3" space under my laptop/monitor riser shelf.
> 
> With only the -12 dB pair I was leaving the low-impedance headphones at 8 o'clock, and sometimes even that was uncomfortable. Now at -24 dB that has become 10 o'clock, and turning the volume down to 8 o'clock brings the sound nice and low without getting into the range where one channel drops out. My high-impedance headphones now have a range from 8 to about 12 o'clock or higher, and my powered desktop speakers connected to the Magni preamp outputs also have more range.
> 
> What a powerful little amp! Even at low gain, you can turn the sound up to 11.


 
 Was that attenuators at the line inputs or LPADs between the outputs and the headphones?


----------



## Left Channel

stand said:


> Was that attenuators at the line inputs or LPADs between the outputs and the headphones?


 
  
 See the above photo. They are RCA line-level attenuators, plugged into the back of the amp, out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## StanD

left channel said:


> See the above photo. They are RCA line-level attenuators, plugged into the back of the amp, out of sight and out of mind.


 

 You might be better off using LPADs between the Amp and Headphones if you don't need the input attenuators to prevent clipping and are only trying to keep the volume down. That way you keep the best possible SNR. If noise is not audible then there is nothing to be wiggly about and your problem is completely solved as is.


----------



## jnak00

I put a Schiit SYS between my Mimby and Magni 2 Uber - it's solely for volume control, not input selection.  My somewhat limited search for quality inline attenuators turned out that they were only $5 cheaper than buying the SYS.


----------



## Left Channel

stand said:


> left channel said:
> 
> 
> > See the above photo. They are RCA line-level attenuators, plugged into the back of the amp, out of sight and out of mind.
> ...


 
  
  


jnak00 said:


> I put a Schiit SYS between my Mimby and Magni 2 Uber - it's solely for volume control, not input selection.  My somewhat limited search for quality inline attenuators turned out that they were only $5 cheaper than buying the SYS.


 
  
 L-pads are a good idea too, but I felt that would add clutter and complication in front of the amp. I prefer these tucked away in the back. They provide consistent results, and I don't hear any tonal changes on three pairs of cans or on the powered speakers connected to the preamp line out jacks.  
  
 These attenuators were about $30 per pair with shipping: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006N41B0/ In the end SYS would have been a slightly better deal after I bought a second pair, but I like how these take up less space and don't require more cables.


----------



## StanD

left channel said:


> L-pads are a good idea too, but I felt that would add clutter and complication in front of the amp. I prefer these tucked away in the back. They provide consistent results, and I don't hear any tonal changes on three pairs of cans or on the powered speakers connected to the preamp line out jacks.
> 
> These attenuators were about $30 per pair with shipping: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006N41B0/ In the end SYS would have been a slightly better deal after I bought a second pair, but I like how these take up less space and don't require more cables.


 
 I know what you mean about tidy. Since I can solder, etc. I would have turned on the calculator, bought a few resistors and put together a headphone extension cable that has the LPADs built in. Luckily I don't need this as my headphones are not too sensitive.  I've never seen a stereo LPAD that is applicable to headphones that is prebuilt and purchasable, only stuff for loud speakers.


----------



## dgozalie

Hello all

i stumble upon this website talk about the hum and how to fix it for magni 3.. i try it myself and it fixed mine.. hope it can help others too

https://orronoco.blogspot.com/2019/09/schiit-magni-3-hum-noise-problem-cures.html


----------

